# Cosa fareste voi?



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum. 
Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi. 
Se sono qui è perché vorrei dei pareri tra alcune opzioni che ho scelto. Ora vi spiego in poche parole 
Quello che sta succedendo. 
Circa 3 mesi fa, ho spiato il telefono di mia moglie, 
Lei usa una comune chatt come passa tempo,  per curiosità ho visto le amicizie, erano una 15cina più uomini che donne, ma selezionando uno per uno tutti gli uomini avevano le chatt cancellate, mentre le amicizie femminili no.  Nei giorni successivi ho controllato WhatsApp, senza trovare niente di comprometterte. 
Controllato anche registro chiamate e agenda, niente. 
Alcuni giorni dopo controllo di nuovo la chatt, e vado nel suo profilo per sapere il suo nickname. Il giorno dopo mi iscrivo anche io, così nei giorni successivi mi faccio avanti con il mio profilo falso chiedo l'amicizia mandandogli un kiss.  E così è nata una amicizia, e con il passare del tempo ci siamo confidati sempre di più, per me è stato facile, sapevo ciò che gli piaceva, 
E stavo sempre un passo davanti a lei. 
Tutto questo per due mesi, io in camera da letto, lei nel salone. Ci siamo scambiato foto in cui non si vedevano le nostre faccine, le mie  erano false.  Il bello di tutto questo è stato che controllando il suo telefono, 
Le chatt erano cancellate!!! 
Ora siamo arrivati al punto che vogliamo incontrarci, 
Lo invitata a cena sabato 6 aprile , e lei ha accettato l'invito,  ma da marito ho proposto un'uscita fuori porta per lo stesso week end,  questo alcuni giorni prima dell'invito del l'altro.  Ora mi aspetto sicuramente una scusa per non andare.  O per rinviare questo weekend. 
Secondo voi quale scegliereste tra queste? 
1   ho pensato, all ristorante mi presento io e gli sbatto in faccia  le chatt e vado via. 
2 non mi presento all'appuntamento, però al suo rientro gli faccio trovare le valige fuori la porta di casa. 
3 gli mando un altro uomo all'appuntamento, se la può anche sbattere, comunque la sbatto fuori di casa 
Oppure se avete altre idee sono felice di leggervi.


----------



## patroclo (26 Marzo 2019)

Hai già deciso di chiudere.... comunque sarà doloroso, umiliare forse non è la strada migliore


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.
> Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.
> Se sono qui è perché vorrei dei pareri tra alcune opzioni che ho scelto. Ora vi spiego in poche parole
> Quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


Quella che hai fatto - ammesso che sia vero perchè il tuo intervento mi puzza di fake da lontano - è una bastardata che non merita di essere commentata.
Fossi in lei ti sbatterei io fuori di casa.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Marzo 2019)

L'avvocato l'hai sentito o al momento sei solo al "la sbatto fuori casa"?
Immagino non abbiate figli. Lo spero.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.
> Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.
> Se sono qui è perché vorrei dei pareri tra alcune opzioni che ho scelto. Ora vi spiego in poche parole
> Quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


chattando cosa hai capito veramente. Che è solo un parlare o che si può anche "fare"?
Andare a cena non vuol dire che poi sua disponibile. 
Altre volte è uscita a cena da sola e a te cosa ha detto?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quella che hai fatto - ammesso che sia vero perchè il tuo intervento mi puzza di fake da lontano - è una bastardata che non merita di essere commentata.
> Fossi in lei ti sbatterei io fuori di casa.


il solito sospettoso , irruente 
Pensa invece se la moglie ha capito di chattare col marito , cosa viene fuori


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Hai già deciso di chiudere.... comunque sarà doloroso, umiliare forse non è la strada migliore


Non ho deciso ancora niente,  io sono stato umiliato!!!!!


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il solito sospettoso , irruente
> Pensa invece se la moglie ha capito di chattare col marito , cosa viene fuori


'il solito sospettoso, irruente' sarei io o lui ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'avvocato l'hai sentito o al momento sei solo al "la sbatto fuori casa"?
> Immagino non abbiate figli. Lo spero.


2 figli grandi, lo ha scritto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> 'il solito sospettoso, irruente' sarei io o lui ?


tu sospettoso per il fake.
Irruente, che sbatti fuori casa lui.

A parte gli scherzi, non mi pare abbia  elementi che indichino un tradimento.


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Quella che hai fatto - ammesso che sia vero perchè il tuo intervento mi puzza di fake da lontano - è una bastardata che non merita di essere commentata.
> Fossi in lei ti sbatterei io fuori di casa.


E allora non commentare!!! Che è meglio.


----------



## Lostris (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tu sospettoso per il fake.
> Irruente, che sbatti fuori casa lui.
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, non mi pare abbia  elementi che indichino un tradimento.


Gli elementi indicano una disponibilità.

Poi se si sono scambiati foto senza faccia immagino non si siano mostrati gli avambracci o le caviglie...

Il punto è che invece di affrontarla in modo aperto ha messo in piedi il circo.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> E allora non commentare!!! Che è meglio.


Amico caro, ti sei iscritto da pochissimo e già elargisci inviti a non commentare a chi ha un'idea non propriamente positiva del tuo operato ?
Guarda che qui non funziona così...


----------



## Rosarose (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.
> Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.
> Se sono qui è perché vorrei dei pareri tra alcune opzioni che ho scelto. Ora vi spiego in poche parole
> Quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


Non si capisce se oltre ad avere chattato con te che ha fatto??
Ti ha confidato che ha tradito?
Non capisco come fai ad essere sicuro del tradimento!
Forse gioca e basta.
Poi mi sembra abbastanza fantasiosa la tua descrizione. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Gli elementi indicano una disponibilità.
> 
> Poi se si sono scambiati foto senza faccia immagino non si siano mostrati gli avambracci o le caviglie...
> 
> Il punto è che invece di affrontarla in modo aperto ha messo in piedi il circo.


 per la disponibilità ci andrei cauta. Magari si limita a chattare,insomma una profumiera.
Ha messo su il circo per vedere se lei ci sta, secondi me non è sicuro neanche lui di cosa ha fatto la moglie


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'avvocato l'hai sentito o al momento sei solo al "la sbatto fuori casa"?
> Immagino non abbiate figli. Lo spero.


Al momento sono solo che la sbatto fuori di casa. Leggi bene, perché ho scritto che ho due figli grandi. Non stanno con noi, per l'università.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tu sospettoso per il fake.
> Irruente, che sbatti fuori casa lui.
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, non mi pare abbia  elementi che indichino un tradimento.


A parte gli scherzi, lo trovo un tranello di gran cattivo gusto.

Sarebbe completamente differente se avesse trovato una corrispondenza tra lei e un altro, ma fingersi un altro per indurla in tentazione è da stronzi, dài.


----------



## Lostris (26 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Amico caro, ti sei iscritto da pochissimo e già elargisci inviti a non commentare a chi ha un'idea non propriamente positiva del tuo operato ?
> Guarda che qui non funziona così...


Mi hai fatto venire in mente... :rotfl:


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Non si capisce se oltre ad avere chattato con te che ha fatto??
> Ti ha confidato che ha tradito?
> Non capisco come fai ad essere sicuro del tradimento!
> Forse gioca e basta.
> ...


Essì.:up:


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2019)

Aspetta e vedi come evolverà la faccenda


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> A parte gli scherzi, lo trovo un tranello di gran cattivo gusto.
> 
> Sarebbe completamente differente se avesse trovato una corrispondenza tra lei e un altro, ma fingersi un altro per indurla in tentazione è da stronzi, dài.


lo hanno fatto anche alla trasmissione ad alta infedeltà, sarà stato ispirato dal programma


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> lo hanno fatto anche alla trasmissione ad alta infedeltà, sarà stato ispirato dal programma


Frega niente Ginè.

Sempre bastardata rimane.


----------



## Lostris (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per la disponibilità ci andrei cauta. Magari si limita a chattare,insomma una profumiera.
> Ha messo su il circo per vedere se lei ci sta, secondi me non è sicuro neanche lui di cosa ha fatto la moglie


Parlo di disponibilità generale, non specificatamente per tradire.

Peró accettare di incontrare uno sconosciuto non mi sembra promettente. 

Indipendentemente da questo dovrebbero parlarne, se ci sono dei sentimenti mi fa strano che uno per due chat sia convinto nel darle il benservito.

Boh.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Frega niente Ginè.
> 
> Sempre bastardata rimane.


 certo avrebbe potuto parlarle, ma non sarebbe stato carino dirle che ha fatto opera di controllo su tutto il telefono. Insomma si è messo di impegno per definestratla


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2019)

Dovrebbe presentarsi lui all'appuntamento [emoji41].
Sai che figata [emoji16].


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Parlo di disponibilità generale, non specificatamente per tradire.
> 
> Peró accettare di incontrare uno sconosciuto non mi sembra promettente.
> 
> ...


 ma no si può incontrare per curiosità e tirarsi indietro. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che ci sarà un dopo cena.
Invece mi sembra più da parte del marito cercare appigli per liberarsene.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo avrebbe potuto parlarle, ma non sarebbe stato carino dirle che ha fatto opera di controllo su tutto il telefono. Insomma si è messo di impegno per definestratla


Bene (anzi, male).

Se fingi di essere qualcun altro e colpisci dove sai (perchè quella persona la conosci, ne conosci i gusti, le idiosincrasie, tutto insomma) è perchè il tuo obiettivo è quello di sbarazzartene, poco importa come.

Anche con mezzucci come questo.

Se io fingessi di essere un'altra persona con determinate caratteristiche (estetiche, di gusto) sono sicuro che riuscirei ad incuriosire parecchio la mia compagna, e magari a strapparle anche un appuntamento.


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.
> Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.
> Se sono qui è perché vorrei dei pareri tra alcune opzioni che ho scelto. Ora vi spiego in poche parole
> Quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


Benvenuto.
E' raccogliere le prove di un suo tradimento, quello che vuoi? 
A questo punto non ti resta altra strada che provare ad essere più diretto in chat. Chiedile (immagino che ti abbia detto di essere sposata) se sarebbe eventualmente interessata ad approfondire la conoscenza con te, malgrado il suo matrimonio. Salvati la prova e oplà. Poi valuterai cosa farne.
Delle tre opzioni non te ne suggerisco nessuna. Non puoi sbattere le valigie sul pianerottolo senza essere persino passibile di denunce. A tacere che  (se ancora conviventi) non sarebbe uno spettacolo da dare ai figli. Che in nessun caso devono avere una immagine negativa di loro madre, e non se lo meriterebbero proprio.

Direi che una volta raccolta quella prova, puoi terminare la farsa, andare da tua moglie e chiederle CON CALMA spiegazioni. Se tu decidessi per una separazione, non fare più niente, non darle prova di essere tu quello con il nick falso, non fargliene più parola dopo la prima volta, non le confermare più come hai fatto a scoprire il tutto (meno che meno per iscritto) e fila diretto dall'avvocato.

Edit: dimenticavo una roba importantissima: munisciti di registratore e registra le sue spiegazioni. Tu sii vago nel dire come fai a sapere certe cose.


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma no si può incontrare per curiosità e tirarsi indietro. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che ci sarà un dopo cena.
> Invece mi sembra più da parte del marito cercare appigli per liberarsene.


Si vabbè dai. Un Kiss e già amici. Due chattate, e un appuntamento accettato. Essu'.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si vabbè dai. Un Kiss e già amici. Due chattate, e un appuntamento accettato. Essu'.


è un comunicare virtuale,dai, non farmi la bigotta 
 Dico eehh, se lei avesse capito che è il marito
A me non piace crocifiggere solo per conclusioni


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> chattando cosa hai capito veramente. Che è solo un parlare o che si può anche "fare"?
> Andare a cena non vuol dire che poi sua disponibile.
> Altre volte è uscita a cena da sola e a te cosa ha detto?


Ho capito che non sono il primo. E che si 
Può anche fare, ma essendo che è la prima volta che gli capita un incontro al buio, è per lei e molto intrigante. 
Noi abbiamo sempre avuto i nostri spazi, 
Certo, uscite con amiche, colleghi. Come del resto anch'io.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ho capito che non sono il primo. E che si
> Può anche fare, ma essendo che è la prima volta che gli capita un incontro al buio, è per lei e molto intrigante.
> Noi abbiamo sempre avuto i nostri spazi,
> Certo, uscite con amiche, colleghi. Come del resto anch'io.


quindi ti ha detto che sarebbe la prima volta che ha un incontro al buio?
Se così fosse, non ti dice niente?


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ho capito che non sono il primo. E che si
> Può anche fare, ma essendo che è la prima volta che gli capita un incontro al buio, è per lei e molto intrigante.
> Noi abbiamo sempre avuto i nostri spazi,
> Certo, uscite con amiche, colleghi. Come del resto anch'io.


cosa vuol dire che non sei il primo con cui chatta. Valuta le parole che ti ha detto, non quello che vede la tua umiliazione, semmai c'è stata.


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Amico caro, ti sei iscritto da pochissimo e già elargisci inviti a non commentare a chi ha un'idea non propriamente positiva del tuo operato ?
> Guarda che qui non funziona così...


Ci sono modi più soft  per interagire, 
Tu ne sei un esempio.


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> tu sospettoso per il fake.
> Irruente, che sbatti fuori casa lui.
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, non mi pare abbia  elementi che indichino un tradimento.





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> è un comunicare virtuale,dai, non farmi la bigotta
> Dico eehh, se lei avesse capito che è il marito
> A me non piace crocifiggere solo per conclusioni


Ma perché bigotta?
Realista.
Tu non lo penseresti al suo posto?
Davvero tutti così  "buonafedisti"?
Oramai ha fatto 30, che faccia 31, comunque. Poi se ne fa quello che vuole. In ipotesi anche niente.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Bene (anzi, male).
> 
> Se fingi di essere qualcun altro e colpisci dove sai (perchè quella persona la conosci, ne conosci i gusti, le idiosincrasie, tutto insomma) è perchè il tuo obiettivo è quello di sbarazzartene, poco importa come.
> 
> ...


 perché giocheresti sul sicuro, sapendo i suoi gusti, sapresti come fare. Ci riusciresti certamente, sai già tutto di lei.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Al momento sono solo che* la sbatto fuori di casa*. Leggi bene, perché ho scritto che ho due figli grandi. Non stanno con noi, per l'università.





Vigorvis ha detto:


> Non ho deciso ancora niente, * io sono stato umiliato*!!!!!


Sorry. 
Mi colpisce la scelta "avventata" in risposta all'umiliazione che provi. 
Ma a parte questo, 3 mesi fa, quando non sapevi nulla di tutto ciò, che sentimenti provavi per tua moglie?
Com'era la vostra relazione? Vivace? Stanca?

Cosa hai provato nel beccarla facilmente con le tue esche? Tra tormento, rabbia, dover fingere di fare il marito all'oscuro di tutto. Ti sei dato una bella botta di emozioni. 
Hai dovuto corteggiare tua moglie in un certo senso, si facile, sai i suoi gusti. Ma l'hai dovuta corteggiare. Lei non sapeva che eri tu. Eppure eri tu, e nessuno come te poteva riuscire meglio nella conquista.
Se riuscissi ad andare oltre l'affronto personale, se riconosci che la vostra relazione potesse avere un certa stanca, potresti veramente usare questo evento, negativo, e rivoltarlo in positivo. 
Dico questo in vece del fatto che come primo pensiero tu non ti sia rivolto ad un avvocato.


----------



## Jim Cain (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché giocheresti sul sicuro, sapendo i suoi gusti, sapresti come fare. Ci riusciresti certamente, sai già tutto di lei.


ESATTAMENTE quello che sta facendo il nostro 'amico'.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché bigotta?
> Realista.
> Tu non lo penseresti al suo posto?
> Davvero tutti così  "buonafedisti"?
> Oramai ha fatto 30, che faccia 31, comunque. Poi se ne fa quello che vuole. In ipotesi anche niente.


 perché non si tirano conclusioni ad cazzum. 
Magari sta facendo solo la stupida perché vuole attenzioni. Sarebbe meglio che il marito capisse di più e fosse certo.
Non mi piacciono le cose offuscate dalla vendetta. Ci parli, ti spieghi semmai mandi a fanculo dopo


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché giocheresti sul sicuro, sapendo i suoi gusti, sapresti come fare. Ci riusciresti certamente, sai già tutto di lei.


Non è che ti apri una porta. Hai già evidentemente una porta aperta. Altrimenti se e' per amicizia e basta metti in chiaro A CARATTERI CUBITALI che non ci sono per te altre finalità. Oh... Ci ha chattato lui, non credo che si siano scambiati foto con le facce oscurate per niente.


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> perché non si tirano conclusioni ad cazzum.
> Magari sta facendo solo la stupida perché vuole attenzioni. Sarebbe meglio che il marito capisse di più e fosse certo.
> Non mi piacciono le cose offuscate dalla vendetta. Ci parli, ti spieghi semmai mandi a fanculo dopo


Embè.
A parlare secondo te otterresti altra risposta da un: " Io??? Figurati!!! E' una chat innocua, non ho fatto niente!!!". Eh


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Non si capisce se oltre ad avere chattato con te che ha fatto??
> Ti ha confidato che ha tradito?
> Non capisco come fai ad essere sicuro del tradimento!
> Forse gioca e basta.
> ...


Non ho voluto scrivere  i particolare,
A parte che sarebbe stato molto lungo. 
Si, lei si è confidata.  Ho le sue confessioni


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Dovrebbe presentarsi lui all'appuntamento [emoji41].
> Sai che figata [emoji16].


Grazie, finalmente una persona che ha risposto alla mia domanda


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Grazie, finalmente una persona che ha risposto alla mia domanda


Ricordati un bel registratore e non strafare.


----------



## Rosarose (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Non ho voluto scrivere  i particolare,
> A parte che sarebbe stato molto lungo.
> Si, lei si è confidata.  Ho le sue confessioni


Ah ecco!! Se non racconti tutto, qui pensiamo che ci sia qualcosa di strano...
Allora se hai la confessione di un tradimento, tutto dipende da quanto tieni a lei. Molti qui, con fortune alterne hanno  perdonato.
Se hai deciso come sembra che le vuoi dare il ben servito conviene farlo con cognizione di causa, senti un'avvocato, fallo a mente fredda e calcolando i passi, che altrimenti potrebbero essere falsi.  [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] è un'avvocato e già qualche dritta te l'ha data.
Ora capisco la tua incazzatura!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.
> Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.
> Se sono qui è perché vorrei dei pareri tra alcune opzioni che ho scelto. Ora vi spiego in poche parole
> Quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


Ciao, benvenuto 

Mi piace il tuo approccio. 

Prima di rispondere alla tua domanda, avrei io qualche domanda, se avrai desiderio di rispondere. 

Hai parlato solo dell'andamento dei fatti. 
Per poterti rispondere mi manca la tua parte emotiva.

Vado diretta. 

Come sei messo in termini di rabbia?
Non quanto sei arrabbiato eh, ma quanto sai essere freddo nella rabbia. Quanto ne hai gestione. 

Pensi che in un face to face riusciresti a tenere distanza e rimanere lucido? 

E poi, vorresti vedere tua moglie senza veli (intendo senza i veli della moglie ed esposta almeno per i primi 30 secondi del vostro incontro) oppure preferisci conservare di lei l'immagine che ne hai avuto fino ad ora unita a quella - l'immagine intendo - che scaturisce dalla tua scoperta? 

Ed inoltre, hai già deciso tutto, ossia la tua decisione finale e senza alcun appello è chiudere il rapporto con lei? 

Quale sarebbe l'obiettivo nell'incontrarla?
Quale sarebbe l'obiettivo nel non incontrarla?
Quale sarebbe l'obiettivo nel mandarle un altro uomo?


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ah ecco!! Se non racconti tutto, qui pensiamo che ci sia qualcosa di strano...
> Allora se hai la confessione di un tradimento, tutto dipende da quanto tieni a lei. Molti qui, con fortune alterne hanno  perdonato.
> Se hai deciso come sembra che le vuoi dare il ben servito conviene farlo con cognizione di causa, senti un'avvocato, fallo a mente fredda e calcolando i passi, che altrimenti potrebbero essere falsi.  [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] è un'avvocato e già qualche dritta te l'ha data.
> Ora capisco la tua incazzatura!
> ...


Casomai dipende quanto tiene lei tiene a lui [emoji41].


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ricordati un bel registratore e non strafare.


Deve solo presentarsi e non dire nulla [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (26 Marzo 2019)

[video=youtube;uKs8khj9nYU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKs8khj9nYU[/video]


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Deve solo presentarsi e non dire nulla [emoji41].


No. Deve essere bravo anche lui a fare leva soprattutto sulle confessioni del pregresso già consumato da lei. Permettendole di non essere lì per ascoltare fiabe.
Ci vuole una certa freddezza, che non mi pare che gli manchi. Basta non fare cazzate del tipo minacce o esplosioni di rabbia. Le tenga per un altro contesto. Poi a livello per così dire di  "tutela" deve passare la palla a un avvocato. Già che ha fatto 30...


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Deve essere bravo anche lui a fare leva soprattutto sulle confessioni del pregresso già consumato da lei. Permettendole di non essere lì per ascoltare fiabe.
> Ci vuole una certa freddezza, che non mi pare che gli manchi. Basta non fare cazzate del tipo minacce o esplosioni di rabbia. Le tenga per un altro contesto. Poi a livello per così dire di  "tutela" deve passare la palla a un avvocato. Già che ha fatto 30...


Infatti deve parlare lei [emoji41].
E lui registrare [emoji41].
Sempre che vada all'appuntamento [emoji56].


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Infatti deve parlare lei [emoji41].
> E lui registrare [emoji41].
> Sempre che vada all'appuntamento [emoji56].


Non è una brutta idea andare all'appuntamento. Non deve neanche nominare la chat. Solo dirle che è curioso di sapere di più circa quello di cui si è confidata. Però deve realmente restare freddo. Ma tant'è. Se non è esploso in questi giorni...


----------



## oriente70 (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è una brutta idea andare all'appuntamento. Non deve neanche nominare la chat. Solo dirle che è curioso di sapere di più circa quello di cui si è confidata. Però deve realmente restare freddo. Ma tant'è. Se non è esploso in questi giorni...


Certo è che se inventa una scusa per andare all'appuntamento [emoji56] .
Ma lui sa da un certo punto in poi [emoji41]
Dovrebbe smanettare un po' meglio sui backup di whatsapp.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> ESATTAMENTE quello che sta facendo il nostro 'amico'.


ingannevole


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è che ti apri una porta. Hai già evidentemente una porta aperta. Altrimenti se e' per amicizia e basta metti in chiaro A CARATTERI CUBITALI che non ci sono per te altre finalità. Oh... Ci ha chattato lui, non credo che si siano scambiati foto con le facce oscurate per niente.


 ma a te è sembrato chiara la sua esposizione? A me è parsa piuttosto sommaria


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Benvenuto.
> E' raccogliere le prove di un suo tradimento, quello che vuoi?
> A questo punto non ti resta altra strada che provare ad essere più diretto in chat. Chiedile (immagino che ti abbia detto di essere sposata) se sarebbe eventualmente interessata ad approfondire la conoscenza con te, malgrado il suo matrimonio. Salvati la prova e oplà. Poi valuterai cosa farne.
> Delle tre opzioni non te ne suggerisco nessuna. Non puoi sbattere le valigie sul pianerottolo senza essere persino passibile di denunce. A tacere che  (se ancora conviventi) non sarebbe uno spettacolo da dare ai figli. Che in nessun caso devono avere una immagine negativa di loro madre, e non se lo meriterebbero proprio.
> ...


Grazie per il benvenuto,  allora inizio a dirti che in chat, lei dice :  che mi ama, che sono un marito modello, affettuoso, premuroso,
Che non mi lascerebbe mai per un altro. 
Perché lo fa?  Perché ogni tanto si concede un avventura per  rinascere, perché arrivati ad una certa età ha bisogno di sentirsi ancora attratta da altri uomini,  Desiderata.
{Parole sue}
A lei non interessa una storia duratura, le sue storie precedenti non sono mai durate più di qualche mese,  proprio perché non voleva coinvolgimenti da parte dei suoi amanti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Embè.
> A parlare secondo te otterresti altra risposta da un: " Io??? Figurati!!! E' una chat innocua, non ho fatto niente!!!". Eh


intanto ci provi, poi vedi. Dare per scontato proprio no


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si vabbè dai. Un Kiss e già amici. Due chattate, e un appuntamento accettato. Essu'.


In questa chat,  il KISS  è un modo per contattare una persona in privato, appunto inviando un kiss. Da qui ci siamo conosciuti
E con varie chatt serali, ci siamo rivelati.


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> quindi ti ha detto che sarebbe la prima volta che ha un incontro al buio?
> Se così fosse, non ti dice niente?


Aprimi gli occhi,  non capisco.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Deve essere bravo anche lui a fare leva soprattutto sulle confessioni del pregresso già consumato da lei. Permettendole di non essere lì per ascoltare fiabe.
> Ci vuole una certa freddezza, che non mi pare che gli manchi. Basta non fare cazzate del tipo minacce o esplosioni di rabbia. Le tenga per un altro contesto. Poi a livello per così dire di  "tutela" deve passare la palla a un avvocato. Già che ha fatto 30...


se ha le chat ha gia tutto quello che gli serve.


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché bigotta?
> Realista.
> Tu non lo penseresti al suo posto?
> Davvero tutti così  "buonafedisti"?
> Oramai ha fatto 30, che faccia 31, comunque. Poi se ne fa quello che vuole. In ipotesi anche niente.


Lei non sospetta niente,  anche perché lei sa benissimo che a me non piace. Anzi le odio.


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma a te è sembrato chiara la sua esposizione? A me è parsa piuttosto sommaria


Ma boh. Ha premesso di non voler fornire troppi dettagli, e di non volersi rendere riconoscibile. Sommaria l'esposizione non so. Sicuramente come faceva notare  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ha omesso la parte emotiva. Pure se quel metterle le valigie fuori dalla porta o sbatterle la stampata delle chat in faccia tradisce un po' altro. Non si è presentato con una esposizione della sua disperazione, e credo che la narrazione vada in conseguenza.
Ha chiesto cosa faremmo delle tre opzioni.
Io non ne farei nessuna delle tre esposte. Cioè: se devo esplodere non aspetto altri dieci giorni. E se riesco ancora a mantenere una certa freddezza  (posso non capire come faccia a non fare trasparire nulla in casa, ma non sono lui) a quel punto faccio in modo  (se mi può servire) che questo tempo porti i suoi frutti. Non l' "invenzione" di un marito geloso, ma una confessione di lei che col cacchio che arriverebbe sol perché è iscritta a una chat. E a quel punto si. Non è da sottovalutare giocarsi l'elemento sorpresa. La stampata della chat non gliela metterei mai in mano. Quello no. Che una chat con due Nick la vedo in verità maluccio, come elemento di prova, se non supportato dalla prova di una confessione.
Vado a tastoni, poi non so se gli  "serva" quella prova. Un addebito intanto esclude il mantenimento. Per dirne una. I figli oltre ad essere grandi sono pure indipendenti ed economicamente autosufficienti? Mah. Ne parlerà poi bene con un avvocato che si occupa della materia. I miei sono pensieri a livello di infarinatura...


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Aprimi gli occhi,  non capisco.


 non ha avuto altri incontri. Anche gli altri sarebbero stati al buio no?


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> intanto ci provi, poi vedi. Dare per scontato proprio no


Ma certo che le deve parlare! Però il quando a sto punto se lo decide lui. Non è che c'è molto da capire se però gli ha parlato di avventure passate eh...


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Sorry.
> Mi colpisce la scelta "avventata" in risposta all'umiliazione che provi.
> Ma a parte questo, 3 mesi fa, quando non sapevi nulla di tutto ciò, che sentimenti provavi per tua moglie?
> Com'era la vostra relazione? Vivace? Stanca?
> ...


Cavolo che domande che mi fai!!!
L'amavo,  3 mesi fa, 
La nostra relazione non era stanca, certo non era più come all'inizio, un po' monotona per il lavoro che facciamo, però oltre a prenderci i nostri rispettivi spazi, altrettanto avevamo i nostri momenti insieme. 
Credo che si capisca che sono molto arrabbiato,  e tenere tutto dentro anche ora in questo momento in cui lei fra poco verrà a letto qui con me, e dura. 
Non mi sono rivolto ad un avvocato perché non ho niente da perdere,  la casa è mia, siamo in separazione dei beni,  ed entrambi lavoriamo.  
Questo evento è negativo e resterà negativo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma boh. Ha premesso di non voler fornire troppi dettagli, e di non volersi rendere riconoscibile. Sommaria l'esposizione non so. Sicuramente come faceva notare  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] ha omesso la parte emotiva. Pure se quel metterle le valigie fuori dalla porta o sbatterle la stampata delle chat in faccia tradisce un po' altro. Non si è presentato con una esposizione della sua disperazione, e credo che la narrazione vada in conseguenza.
> Ha chiesto cosa faremmo delle tre opzioni.
> Io non ne farei nessuna delle tre esposte. Cioè: se devo esplodere non aspetto altri dieci giorni. E se riesco ancora a mantenere una certa freddezza  (posso non capire come faccia a non fare trasparire nulla in casa, ma non sono lui) a quel punto faccio in modo  (se mi può servire) che questo tempo porti i suoi frutti. Non l' "invenzione" di un marito geloso, ma una confessione di lei che col cacchio che arriverebbe sol perché è iscritta a una chat. E a quel punto si. Non è da sottovalutare giocarsi l'elemento sorpresa. La stampata della chat non gliela metterei mai in mano. Quello no. Che una chat con due Nick la vedo in verità maluccio, come elemento di prova, se non supportato dalla prova di una confessione.
> Vado a tastoni, poi non so se gli  "serva" quella prova. Un addebito intanto esclude il mantenimento. Per dirne una. I figli oltre ad essere grandi sono pure indipendenti ed economicamente autosufficienti? Mah. Ne parlerà poi bene con un avvocato che si occupa della materia. I miei sono pensieri a livello di infarinatura...


 sono mesi che lui chatta con la moglie. Se fosse stata una facile, sarebbero già al dunque da mo"
Sicuramente lei vuole attenzioni e sentirsi desiderata da altri uomini. Dire che ha scopato con qualcuno prenderei con le pinze. 
Non so ma mancano parti riservate che potrebbero essere fondamentali.
Lei dice che non ha mai avuto incontri al buio eppure ha avuto amanti nella chat. Incongruente


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma certo che le deve parlare! Però il quando a sto punto se lo decide lui. Non è che c'è molto da capire se però gli ha parlato di avventure passate eh...


 per farsi vedere navigata e non una sprovveduta


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono mesi che lui chatta con la moglie. Se fosse stata una facile, sarebbero già al dunque da mo"
> Sicuramente lei vuole attenzioni e sentirsi desiderata da altri uomini. Dire che ha scopato con qualcuno prenderei con le pinze.
> Non so ma mancano parti riservate che potrebbero essere fondamentali.
> Lei dice che non ha mai avuto incontri al buio eppure ha avuto amanti nella chat. Incongruente


Lei ha detto a lui di avere avuto brevi relazioni in passato, ma mai via chat. Dovrà o non dovrà magari fare sentire anche lui un po' speciale?


----------



## Lostris (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> per farsi vedere navigata e non una sprovveduta


Non è detto che sapere se abbia realmente consumato o meno sia però rilevante per lui.

Puó essere che si senta tradito già dagli elementi che ha a disposizione, senza fare supposizioni o congetture.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Cavolo che domande che mi fai!!!
> L'amavo,  3 mesi fa,
> La nostra relazione non era stanca, certo non era più come all'inizio, un po' monotona per il lavoro che facciamo, però oltre a prenderci i nostri rispettivi spazi, altrettanto avevamo i nostri momenti insieme.
> Credo che si capisca che sono molto arrabbiato,  e tenere tutto dentro anche ora in questo momento in cui lei fra poco verrà a letto qui con me, e dura.
> ...


Te l'ho scritto perchè non mandi a puttane il tuo rapporto (so che tu dirai che l'ha fatto lei e lo capisco anche) e poi ne stai male tu, solo per orgoglio, perchè sei *molto arrabbiato*. La domanda non era così scontata come credi, o meglio non lo era la risposta (l'amavo). 
Se hai deciso però ascolta [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] e chi ti suggerisce ugualmente di sentire un avvocato.


----------



## Foglia (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Cavolo che domande che mi fai!!!
> L'amavo,  3 mesi fa,
> La nostra relazione non era stanca, certo non era più come all'inizio, un po' monotona per il lavoro che facciamo, però oltre a prenderci i nostri rispettivi spazi, altrettanto avevamo i nostri momenti insieme.
> Credo che si capisca che sono molto arrabbiato,  e tenere tutto dentro anche ora in questo momento in cui lei fra poco verrà a letto qui con me, e dura.
> ...


Questo me lo ero perso. Figli entrambi fuori casa? Lei guadagna come te o più di te? Perché proprietà o no, separazione dei beni o no, se chi perde casa e' il coniuge economicamente più debole, senza addebito, un contributo al mantenimento ci sta comunque. Se poi non è quello il problema, inutile anche raccattare prove.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> in chat, lei dice :  che mi ama, che sono un marito modello, affettuoso, premuroso,
> Che non mi lascerebbe mai per un altro.
> Perché lo fa?  Perché ogni tanto si concede un avventura per  rinascere, perché arrivati ad una certa età ha bisogno di sentirsi ancora attratta da altri uomini,  Desiderata.
> {Parole sue}
> A lei non interessa una storia duratura, le sue storie precedenti non sono mai durate più di qualche mese,  proprio perché non voleva coinvolgimenti da parte dei suoi amanti.


E tu come ti sei sentito quando ti ha comunicato questo? Cosa hai provato?

Dopo aver letto varie storie nel forum mi viene da pensare che almeno ha guardato dentro di se. 
Cancellava tutto perchè tu non ne sapessi niente. Tant'è che hai scritto che per lei usare chat è un passatempo.
Ma a te ha puzzato, giustamente, non trovare nessuna traccia di quel candido passatempo. Concedimi, strano passatempo, davvero credevi le chat fossero un passatempo? (Se sono chat in siti tipo Tinder, Badoo non sono passatempi, sono siti di incontri)


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao, benvenuto
> 
> Mi piace il tuo approccio.
> 
> ...


Grazie per il benvenuto anche a te. 
Sono incazzatissimo, ho una rabbia dentro che non puoi immaginare. Sono abbastanza freddo a tenermi tutto dentro e stare qui vicino a lei come se niente sapessi?
Sono sempre stato una persona diplomatica, 
Ma in questo momento come primo incontro face to face non riuscirei a rimanere calmo.

Credo che molto probabilmente chiuderò il rapporto con lei, ma non sono sicuro e ho bisogno di stare per un lungo periodo da solo a CASA MIA.   

l'obiettivo nel incontrarla,  O non incontrarla
Era per fargli capire che lo scoperta nonostante abbia per tutti questi anni stata attenta a non farsi scoprire. Sarò stato anche stro***.   Ma lei sicuramente più di me.
Quella di mandargli un altro uomo e solo per fargli capire quando è tr**a.


----------



## Vigorvis (26 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ha avuto altri incontri. Anche gli altri sarebbero stati al buio no?


No, con altri, si sono scambiati le foto, 
Prima di incontrarsi, o di proseguire con le chat.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lei ha detto a lui di avere avuto brevi relazioni in passato, ma mai via chat. Dovrà o non dovrà magari fare sentire anche lui un po' speciale?


 come ha detto lui, nessuna foto del viso. Con gli altri sì. Nessuna specialità


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è detto che sapere se abbia realmente consumato o meno sia però rilevante per lui.
> 
> Puó essere che si senta tradito già dagli elementi che ha a disposizione, senza fare supposizioni o congetture.


sicuramente si sente così, solo ad aver scoperto questa seconda vita della moglie.
Ora è arrabbiato, deve solo chiarirsi bene cosa vuole. 
Se il suo obbiettivo è comunque lasciarla, si presenta all'appuntamento e si svela. A quel punto lei è costretta a parlare.
Si confronteranno. Non manca molto tempo al 6 aprile


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> No, con altri, si sono scambiati le foto,
> Prima di incontrarsi, o di proseguire con le chat.


da quanto è iscritta a questa chat


----------



## ipazia (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Grazie per il benvenuto anche a te.
> Sono incazzatissimo, *ho una rabbia dentro che non puoi immaginare*. Sono abbastanza freddo a tenermi tutto dentro e stare qui vicino a lei come se niente sapessi?
> Sono sempre stato una persona diplomatica,
> Ma in questo momento come primo incontro face to face non riuscirei a rimanere calmo.
> ...


Grazie a te 

Posso immaginare, fidati 
Sono una esperta in rabbia, tanto che la prima cosa che mi vien da dirti, è che se vuoi un buon rapporto con la rabbia (che è come aver un buon rapporto con un crotalo incazzato a 40° sotto il sole) o le dai una direzione o ti mangia 

Immaginavo che un face to face, per come ti ho letto fra le righe, non ti è sostenibile in questo momento. 
Intendo un face to face che ti permetta di mantenere la situazione di vantaggio in cui sei, ora come ora per lo meno, e che non sia una vomitata emozionale che ti lascia stanco e svuotato. 

In un face to face, con la rabbia che tieni a pressione (e che ora come ora non ha uno sfiato), rischi non solo di incasinare la situazione e bloccare ogni tipo di comunicazione sul momento. 
Rischi di bruciare il vantaggio informativo che hai e buttare al vento questi mesi in cui hai in ogni caso messo sulla bilancia le tue emozioni per avere un quadro generale il più chiaro possibile. (e immagino non sia stata una passeggiata di salute)

Le conseguenze di questo sono il bruciare la situazione futura e trovarti in una situazione, che sia separazione oppure no, molto più ingarbugliata di quel che potrebbe essere ed in più con in mezzo i vostri figli, che per grandi siano, io penso non debbano essere coinvolti nella sessualità di coppia dei genitori. 
Non sono cazzi loro e coinvolgerli creerebbe un danno ancora maggiore di cui in futuro potresti pentirti (anche se ti giocassi la carta del buon genitore vittima dell'angheria dell'altro). 
E te ne pentiresti per il dilemma, che non li riguarda, in cui verrebbero coinvolti. Pagando sulla loro pelle i risvolti intimi della vostra coppia. 

Non leggo obiettivi chiari in quello che scrivi. 
Leggo desiderio di vendetta. Una rivalsa dell'umiliazione che tu stai sentendo. 

Non sono una fautrice della vendetta, non per principio, sia ben inteso, ma perchè avendola perseguita per una cosa come 20 anni so esattamente quali sono le conseguenze che crea in chi la persegue. Ti firmo col sangue che non sono piacevoli. Per quanto possano dare sollievo. 
Semplicemente è un sollievo che non porta consolazione profonda.
Per intenderci, un po' lo stesso sollievo di un tossico che si fa una pera d'acqua. Sul momento pare funzionare, ma poi è di nuovo dentro che affoga. 

Detto questo, comprendo che il desiderio di rivalsa sia una gran tentazione. E a volte non si può che picchiare il naso per imparare le conseguenze di certe emozioni. 

L'importante, a mio avviso, è che ti sia ben chiaro che "ho bisogno di stare calmo a casa mia" e "voglio dimostrarle quanto e troia e che io lo so" viaggiano su due binari piuttosto diversi. 

Se segui uno, non puoi seguire l'altro. E' il primo bivio emozionale questo. 

Il primo errore tattico che vedo nel tuo agire è aver stretto tanto i tempi. Mi riferisco alla data dell'appuntamento. 
Hai avuto una certa prontezza nel metterci in mezzo un weekend fra voi. (che è poi anche una prova nel momento in cui la osserverai scegliere fra te in chat e te marito)

Ma in ogni caso non hai seguito i tuoi bisogni in questo. 
Avresti bisogno di tempo per schiarirti un attimo le idee, ma non te lo sei dato. 
(anzi, se ben ci guardi ti sei dato una occasione per mettere a bollire un altro po' la rabbia che hai dentro. Per nutrire lo schifo, la delusione e il rimpianto...non propriamente ingredienti adeguati a nutrire lucidità. Ne convieni?...visto da fuori sembri star costruendoti il sabotaggio perfetto - sabotaggio di te intendo -)

Hai stretto il cappio intorno ad entrambi i vostri i colli e non soltanto intorno al suo. 

Questo dice qualcosa riguardo la tua lucidità. 

Io al tuo posto non avrei stretto il cappio intorno al mio collo.  

Quindi, ho un'altra domanda per te

Sai sospenderti sulle tue emozioni?

Non parlo di diplomazia. Di forma. 

Parlo di mettere la distanza necessaria a, tanto per iniziare, decidere se il tuo obiettivo è vendicarti oppure mantenere il tuo vantaggio in questa situazione e condurla dove è più funzionale a te. 

Ovviamente, per capire cosa ti è più funzionale, hai bisogno di fare un passo indietro e accettare questa situazione. 

Non negarla in buona sostanza. 
E negarla nel tuo caso è girare in tondo nella tua testa portato dall'impulso di fare a pezzi ogni cosa bella vi possa accomunare. 

Mi sto spiegando?


----------



## void (26 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> No, con altri, si sono scambiati le foto,
> Prima di incontrarsi, o di proseguire con le chat.


Beh a questo punto se vuoi chiudere questa manfrina senza perdere altro tempo, e nn ti servono prove, mandale un messaggio sulla chat, con il tuo pensiero e la tua foto, 
Il risultato è lo stesso ma ti risparmi una settimana di rodimento.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Minas Tirith (27 Marzo 2019)

Aspetti che arrivi e si sieda, senza farti vedere chiedi al cameriere di consegnarle un piatto con sopra un tovagliolo al cui interno le farai trovare la tua fede e una foto di voi due sul cui retro scriverai “Tutto inizia, tutto finisce. Spero per te che ne sia valsa la pena. Kiss”. 
Passerà dall’eccitazione di una probabile scopata, allo stordimento di veder sgretolare il mondo intorno a lei dinanzi ai suoi occhi, nel giro di pochi istanti. 
Assicurati soltanto di avere la possibilità di godere del suo sguardo in quel preciso momento in modo da poterlo portare sempre con te in ogni momento. 
Goditi ogni istante. Buon divertimento


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'avvocato l'hai sentito o al momento sei solo al "la sbatto fuori casa"?
> Immagino non abbiate figli. Lo spero.


Ne hanno due.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Non ho voluto scrivere  i particolare,
> A parte che sarebbe stato molto lungo.
> Si, lei si è confidata.  Ho le sue confessioni


magari le ha inventate.

Guarda ho fatto la stessa identica cosa con mia moglie (che mi tradiva con un nostro cliente) mi sono finto un altro e sono entrato in chat con lei. E in chat mi ha scritto un misto di cose che sapevo (vere) di lei e della nostra famiglia e altre cose che non sapevo che riguardavano il sesso e l'amante. Le parti con l'amante che non conoscevo (ovviamente) le ha estremamente ingigantite per sembrare piu' in gamba e piu' affermata come donna. Nella realta' era un tradimento piccolo piccolo. L'ho perdonata, saro' un "buono " ma ho voluto salvare il matrimonio.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> B
> 1   ho pensato, all ristorante mi presento io e gli sbatto in faccia  le chatt e vado via.
> 2 non mi presento all'appuntamento, però al suo rientro gli faccio trovare le valige fuori la porta di casa.
> 3 gli mando un altro uomo all'appuntamento, se la può anche sbattere, comunque la sbatto fuori di casa
> Oppure se avete altre idee sono felice di leggervi.


Siete sposati, avete due figli.
Vai da un avvocato, fatti consigliare.
Poi comportati da persona matura, tenendo conto che dovrai relazionarti con tua moglie tutta la vita necessariamente per i figli.
Parlale, spiega le tue ragioni e le tue intenzioni.
Lascia perdere le sceneggiate infantili che hai elencato sopra.


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Siete sposati, avete due figli. Vai da un avvocato, fatti consigliare. Poi comportati da persona matura, tenendo conto che dovrai relazionarti con tua moglie tutta la vita necessariamente per i figli. Parlale, spiega le tue ragioni e le tue intenzioni. Lascia perdere le sceneggiate infantili che hai elencato sopra.


  Ammesso che sia una storia vera non capisco perchè debba essere lui a spiegare.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> da quanto è iscritta a questa chat


Se svuoti la posta posso  rispondere al mp


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Marzo 2019)

Ti consiglio di parlare con un buon avvocato.
Lei potrebbe sapere benissimo che sei tu.
Occhio a pensare di essere il paladino intergalattico della giustizia dei cornuti.


----------



## Vigorvis (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo me lo ero perso. Figli entrambi fuori casa? Lei guadagna come te o più di te? Perché proprietà o no, separazione dei beni o no, se chi perde casa e' il coniuge economicamente più debole, senza addebito, un contributo al mantenimento ci sta comunque. Se poi non è quello il problema, inutile anche raccattare prove.


Ciao foglia. 
Figli fuori casa per studi, per Pasqua rientro   entrambi, ma di solito si alternano circa  ogni 2 mesi
I nostri stipendi differiscono di pochissimo.


----------



## alberto15 (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ciao foglia.
> Figli fuori casa per studi, per Pasqua rientro   entrambi, ma di solito si alternano circa  ogni 2 mesi
> I nostri stipendi differiscono di pochissimo.


ma alla fine tu la ami o "solo" perche' pensi che scopi con un altro la vuoi fuori dalla tua vita? E lei come si comporta con te? Come una stronza o come una moglie amorosa?


----------



## void (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ciao foglia.
> Figli fuori casa per studi, per Pasqua rientro   entrambi, ma di solito si alternano circa  ogni 2 mesi
> I nostri stipendi differiscono di pochissimo.


A prescindere dalle decisioni che prenderai, sentire un avvocato e' una buona cosa. Non ti vincola niente, non preclude nessuna strada,  ma ti chiarisce le idee.


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ciao foglia.
> Figli fuori casa per studi, per Pasqua rientro   entrambi, ma di solito si alternano circa  ogni 2 mesi
> I nostri stipendi differiscono di pochissimo.


Fare un salto da un avvocato per sentire PRIMA di agire quale sia la migliore tutela degli interessi? Figli fuori per studi non equivale a figli economicamente autosufficienti. Non so (perché non mi occupo della materia) se questo equivale a scampato pericolo sulla assegnazione della casa, a prescindere dalla proprietà. E gli stipendi saranno pure equivalenti ora, ma se uno dei due se ne va dalla casa coniugale, a naso direi che senza l'addebito  (e quindi senza la prova che la separazione avviene  "per colpa" di tua moglie) un contributo al mantenimento diverrebbe assai probabile. Ergo magari potete discutere prima anche della utilità della raccolta di certe prove, e delle prospettive probabili. Tenuto conto che una consensuale e' sempre auspicabile, e che io non so  (ma al collega che ti assiste devi dire tutto) se e cosa possa essere tirato fuori dall'altra parte. Non rivolgerti ad un collega  "generalista", ma vai da uno specializzato in materia che si voglia  "sbattere", anche in punto prove. Poi se non servono perché trovate l'accordo tanto meglio. Ma dove ci sono soldi e interessi di mezzo, e magari astio per una burrasca improvvisa....
Perciò stai calmo più che puoi, diversamente senza prove (sai com'è... La chat coi Nick in mano tua dimostra che hai chattato con un'altra, chi non si sa..   ), tutto ciò che sai e' un'arma a doppio taglio. Te lo dico perché se hai a che fare con una smaliziata il rischio di farsi pigliare dall'ira e passare per il marito ossessivo e pure scorretto e' a portata di mano più di quello che tu creda. Perciò se non hai la freddezza necessaria per coglierla di sorpresa e registrarla (sottolineo: soprattutto sul pregresso consumato) passa prima in uno studio legale.


----------



## bluestar02 (27 Marzo 2019)

Quando vivo una storia parallela nonsono interessato a conoscere i dettagli della vita di coppia dellamia partner, ma questo non sempre è possibile, ci sono donne cheritengono indispensabile metterti a conoscenza delle loro viteconiugali a prescindere e non desistono nemmeno se glielo chiediesplicitamente.
In ogni caso il pensiero verso la"controparte" è assente o tutto al più neutro.
A volte capita che si conoscapersonalmente la "controparte" altre volte no, è solo unnome o una voce al telefono (vedi mio post sulla telefonata fattadalla mia amante al marito mentre eravamo insieme).
Se la conoscenza è personale la cosasi complica ma dipende dal grado di frequentazione.
Mi è capitato di conoscere il maritodella mia amante ma solo in occasioni spot, tipo cena aziendale o diclub. In questo caso la cosa è facilmente gestibile con un pò dicortesia e qualche chiacchiera.
Diverso è se si frequenta la coppiacon una certa frequenza, lì subentrano altri equilibri e biognaessere intelligenti e discreti. Mi è capitato solo una volta e devodire che è stato abbastanza stressante. Infatti come Paganini non horipetuto. 
Il top (vedi mio 3D Poliamore) è lamia amante K. Con suo marito andiamo a vedere l NBA, facciamogrigliate giochiamo a Trivial, e ci augura buon divertimento quandousciamo insieme.


----------



## Vigorvis (27 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E tu come ti sei sentito quando ti ha comunicato questo? Cosa hai provato?
> 
> Dopo aver letto varie storie nel forum mi viene da pensare che almeno ha guardato dentro di se.
> Cancellava tutto perchè tu non ne sapessi niente. Tant'è che hai scritto che per lei usare chat è un passatempo.
> Ma a te ha puzzato, giustamente, non trovare nessuna traccia di quel candido passatempo. Concedimi, strano passatempo, davvero credevi le chat fossero un passatempo? (Se sono chat in siti tipo Tinder, Badoo non sono passatempi, sono siti di incontri)


Le sue Confessioni sono state graduali, 
All'inizio ero incredulo, poi con il tempo ho approfondito quella questione, anche perché io mi lamentavo del mio matrimonio. 
Comunque è stato devastante quando ho capito che da anni si concedeva queste {piccole avventure}. Porole sue.

Ascolta io non ho mai avuto sospetti di niente e mi sono sempre fidato di lei, in oltre nel nostro rapporto lei non mi ha fatto mai mancare niente.  Il suo Com il mio telefono non usiamo password, sono sempre stati liberi, e spesso usavo il suo per chiamate in quando il mio era scarico. 
La chatt che usa non è per incontri extra, 
Certo che anche li si può fare, ma credendo di conoscere mia moglie mai avrei creduto che sarebbe stata capace di farmi questo alle spalle, Anche perche ho sempre creduto che nel nostro rapporto non mancava niente. Comunque  posso scrivere il nome di questa chat su questo forum? Così che abbiate un idea di cosa parliamo?
Su questa chat c'è anche un gioco in cui lei partecipava spesso,  e mi rendeva partecipe quando lei non sapeva le risposte, a me personalmente non mi piace perdere il tempo così,  ma se a lei piaceva ed essendo niente di male perché avrei dovuto negarlo?
Oggi mi rendo conto di essere stato troppo superficiale, ho dato troppa fiducia, mi sono fidato di lei ciecamente,  ed ora ne pago le conseguenze.  Ho buttato la mia vita con una persona che oggi non è più ciò che pensavo fosse per me.


----------



## Vigorvis (27 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> da quanto è iscritta a questa chat


Ma credo più o meno una decina di anni.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

@_Vigorvis_ io sarò strana, ma mi sembra che non solo tua moglie abbia trovato coinvolgente questa comunicazione.
Tu hai anticipato i suoi gusti e i suoi interessi perché li conosci, ma tu hai quei gusti, hai quegli interessi?
A parte la rabbia io ho l’impressione che tu non abbia ascoltato gli altri sentimenti ed emozioni.
Ti sarebbe bastata la prima risposta per la rabbia e per affrontarla. Invece l’hai tirata in lungo.
Per me anche tu hai trovato intrigante questo gioco di conquista. L’hai giocato con un bel vantaggio con lei, ma ti ha coinvolto.
Perché non lo porti avanti? In fondo ti stava tradendo con te.


----------



## Rosarose (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_Vigorvis_ io sarò strana, ma mi sembra che non solo tua moglie abbia trovato coinvolgente questa comunicazione.
> Tu hai anticipato i suoi gusti e i suoi interessi perché li conosci, ma tu hai quei gusti, hai quegli interessi?
> A parte la rabbia io ho l’impressione che tu non abbia ascoltato gli altri sentimenti ed emozioni.
> Ti sarebbe bastata la prima risposta per la rabbia e per affrontarla. Invece l’hai tirata in lungo.
> ...


Si ma i 10 anni che lo ha tradito con altri dove li metti?? E dove li mette lui!!
Lo capisco, scoprire di avere accanto una persona che per 10 anni è stata capace di mentirti e di tradirti, deve essere devastante.
Questo dimostra come anche le donne possano essere traditrici seriali

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @_Vigorvis_ io sarò strana, ma mi sembra che non solo tua moglie abbia trovato coinvolgente questa comunicazione.
> Tu hai anticipato i suoi gusti e i suoi interessi perché li conosci, ma tu hai quei gusti, hai quegli interessi?
> A parte la rabbia io ho l’impressione che tu non abbia ascoltato gli altri sentimenti ed emozioni.
> Ti sarebbe bastata la prima risposta per la rabbia e per affrontarla. Invece l’hai tirata in lungo.
> ...


Non mi pare mica un gioco condiviso..


----------



## void (27 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Si ma i 10 anni che lo ha tradito con altri dove li metti?? E dove li mette lui!!
> Lo capisco, scoprire di avere accanto una persona che per 10 anni è stata capace di mentirti e di tradirti, deve essere devastante.
> Questo dimostra come anche le donne possano essere traditrici seriali
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Il fatto che segua la chat da 10 anni non vuol dire che lo tradisce da 10 anni. 
Magari ha cominciato molto dopo. 
Certo non è che lui si spieghi molto.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vigorvis (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Grazie a te
> 
> Posso immaginare, fidati
> Sono una esperta in rabbia, tanto che la prima cosa che mi vien da dirti, è che se vuoi un buon rapporto con la rabbia (che è come aver un buon rapporto con un crotalo incazzato a 40° sotto il sole) o le dai una direzione o ti mangia
> ...


Ciao, ipazia,
Hai capito perfettamente come mi sento,
Immagino che ti sia capitato qualcosa del genere. 
Capisco cosa intendi,  ma io in questo momento ne sento l'esigenza,  anche se sarà una sensazione momentanea,  oper  ne è importante. Le conseguenze che ne scaturiranno, non mi interessano. 
Quindi alla tua domanda, si ho bisogno di vendicarmi. Credo che si abbia capito fin dall'inizio.
E come tu stessa hai affermato, non cambierò idea.  La questione figli non è un mio problema,  chi fa certe cose deve essere consapevole a ciò che può andare incontro. 
Certo non sarò io a mettere i figli contro,
Ma di sicuro non farò niente se i loro rapporti si raffreddano. Lo so, mi rendo conto di essere cattivo a scrivere queste cose, ma la cattiveria subita? 
Comunque le tue parole sono molto riflessive. E ne terrò atto.


----------



## Vigorvis (27 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> Beh a questo punto se vuoi chiudere questa manfrina senza perdere altro tempo, e nn ti servono prove, mandale un messaggio sulla chat, con il tuo pensiero e la tua foto,
> Il risultato è lo stesso ma ti risparmi una settimana di rodimento.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Asolutamente no,  in primis voglio vedere chi sceglie, anche se so già cosa sceglierà, e successo in passato ma ora posso immaginare il vero motivo.
E poi voglio la certezza che vada all'appuntamento.


----------



## Vigorvis (27 Marzo 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Aspetti che arrivi e si sieda, senza farti vedere chiedi al cameriere di consegnarle un piatto con sopra un tovagliolo al cui interno le farai trovare la tua fede e una foto di voi due sul cui retro scriverai “Tutto inizia, tutto finisce. Spero per te che ne sia valsa la pena. Kiss”.
> Passerà dall’eccitazione di una probabile scopata, allo stordimento di veder sgretolare il mondo intorno a lei dinanzi ai suoi occhi, nel giro di pochi istanti.
> Assicurati soltanto di avere la possibilità di godere del suo sguardo in quel preciso momento in modo da poterlo portare sempre con te in ogni momento.
> Goditi ogni istante. Buon divertimento


Grazie del consiglio,  ottima idea.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ammesso che sia una storia vera non capisco perchè debba essere lui a spiegare.


Se la vuole lasciare dovrà anche dirle perché.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fare un salto da un avvocato per sentire PRIMA di agire quale sia la migliore tutela degli interessi? Figli fuori per studi non equivale a figli economicamente autosufficienti. Non so (perché non mi occupo della materia) se questo equivale a scampato pericolo sulla assegnazione della casa, a prescindere dalla proprietà. E gli stipendi saranno pure equivalenti ora, ma se uno dei due se ne va dalla casa coniugale, a naso direi che senza l'addebito  (e quindi senza la prova che la separazione avviene  "per colpa" di tua moglie) un contributo al mantenimento diverrebbe assai probabile. Ergo magari potete discutere prima anche della utilità della raccolta di certe prove, e delle prospettive probabili. Tenuto conto che una consensuale e' sempre auspicabile, e che io non so  (ma al collega che ti assiste devi dire tutto) se e cosa possa essere tirato fuori dall'altra parte. Non rivolgerti ad un collega  "generalista", ma vai da uno specializzato in materia che si voglia  "sbattere", anche in punto prove. Poi se non servono perché trovate l'accordo tanto meglio. Ma dove ci sono soldi e interessi di mezzo, e magari astio per una burrasca improvvisa....
> Perciò stai calmo più che puoi, diversamente senza prove (s*ai com'è... La chat coi Nick in mano tua dimostra che hai chattato con un'altra, chi non si sa..*  ), tutto ciò che sai e' un'arma a doppio taglio. T*e lo dico perché se hai a che fare con una smaliziata il rischio di farsi pigliare dall'ira e passare per il marito ossessivo e pure scorretto e' a portata di mano più di quello che tu creda*. Perciò se non hai la freddezza necessaria per coglierla di sorpresa e registrarla (sottolineo: soprattutto sul pregresso consumato) passa prima in uno studio legale.


Perfetto.


----------



## Vigorvis (27 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> magari le ha inventate.
> 
> Guarda ho fatto la stessa identica cosa con mia moglie (che mi tradiva con un nostro cliente) mi sono finto un altro e sono entrato in chat con lei. E in chat mi ha scritto un misto di cose che sapevo (vere) di lei e della nostra famiglia e altre cose che non sapevo che riguardavano il sesso e l'amante. Le parti con l'amante che non conoscevo (ovviamente) le ha estremamente ingigantite per sembrare piu' in gamba e piu' affermata come donna. Nella realta' era un tradimento piccolo piccolo. L'ho perdonata, saro' un "buono " ma ho voluto salvare il matrimonio.


Grazie per la tua testimonianza, 
Potrebbe anche essere come dici tu, ma se si presenterà all'appuntamento, per me è tradimento grande grande.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua testimonianza,
> Potrebbe anche essere come dici tu, *ma se si presenterà all'appuntamento*, per me è tradimento grande grande.


Ascoltare i consigli è troppo per te.
Auguri.


----------



## Vigorvis (27 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ma alla fine tu la ami o "solo" perche' pensi che scopi con un altro la vuoi fuori dalla tua vita? E lei come si comporta con te? Come una stronza o come una moglie amorosa?


Amavo quella che avevo idealizzato, 
Lo già scritto, mia moglie non mi ha fatto mai mancare niente.


----------



## Vigorvis (27 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> A prescindere dalle decisioni che prenderai, sentire un avvocato e' una buona cosa. Non ti vincola niente, non preclude nessuna strada,  ma ti chiarisce le idee.


Ok mi avete convinto, andrò da un avvocato. 
Ma a me non interessa pensare ora ad una separazione legale, quanto meno per colpa.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Le sue Confessioni sono state graduali,
> All'inizio ero incredulo, poi con il tempo ho approfondito quella questione, anche perché io mi lamentavo del mio matrimonio.
> Comunque è stato devastante quando ho capito che da anni si concedeva queste {piccole avventure}. Porole sue.
> 
> ...


Se è una chat generica, tipo quelle che ho citato io (hanno milioni e milioni di utenti in tutto il mondo), oppure se è un portale che da accesso a servizi sempre a livello mondiale, non credo che citarlo sia un problema.
Pure i giochi on line, non credo sia un problema citarli, ormai la diffusione di giochi o applicazioni è mondiale.
Io non vi ho partecipato mai, ma anni fa so che c'era una sorta di fattoria virtuale che girava (non so se con chat o meno). Ecco pensando ad una eventuale separazione (ma fai sempre riferimento a chi è competente in materia) non so quanto peso potrebbe avere dire che giocava online.
Non mi pare tu sia stato troppo superficiale, di questi tempi è normale usare applicazioni e persino persone adulte a volte usano giochi. E probabilmente è inizia in modo innocente.

Mi era sfuggito che avevi due figli. E questo non è un dato irrilevante. Perchè dal tuo esordio è parso quasi che tu potessi deletare questa persona dalla tua vita, ma essendo la madre dei tuoi figli non è possibile.
Devi calcolare anche loro nelle tue espressioni di rabbia e dolore.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ok mi avete convinto, andrò da un avvocato.
> Ma a me non interessa pensare ora ad una separazione legale, quanto meno per colpa.


:up:
Tutelati.


----------



## Vigorvis (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Fare un salto da un avvocato per sentire PRIMA di agire quale sia la migliore tutela degli interessi? Figli fuori per studi non equivale a figli economicamente autosufficienti. Non so (perché non mi occupo della materia) se questo equivale a scampato pericolo sulla assegnazione della casa, a prescindere dalla proprietà. E gli stipendi saranno pure equivalenti ora, ma se uno dei due se ne va dalla casa coniugale, a naso direi che senza l'addebito  (e quindi senza la prova che la separazione avviene  "per colpa" di tua moglie) un contributo al mantenimento diverrebbe assai probabile. Ergo magari potete discutere prima anche della utilità della raccolta di certe prove, e delle prospettive probabili. Tenuto conto che una consensuale e' sempre auspicabile, e che io non so  (ma al collega che ti assiste devi dire tutto) se e cosa possa essere tirato fuori dall'altra parte. Non rivolgerti ad un collega  "generalista", ma vai da uno specializzato in materia che si voglia  "sbattere", anche in punto prove. Poi se non servono perché trovate l'accordo tanto meglio. Ma dove ci sono soldi e interessi di mezzo, e magari astio per una burrasca improvvisa....
> Perciò stai calmo più che puoi, diversamente senza prove (sai com'è... La chat coi Nick in mano tua dimostra che hai chattato con un'altra, chi non si sa..   ), tutto ciò che sai e' un'arma a doppio taglio. Te lo dico perché se hai a che fare con una smaliziata il rischio di farsi pigliare dall'ira e passare per il marito ossessivo e pure scorretto e' a portata di mano più di quello che tu creda. Perciò se non hai la freddezza necessaria per coglierla di sorpresa e registrarla (sottolineo: soprattutto sul pregresso consumato) passa prima in uno studio legale.


Ok grazie.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.
> Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.
> Se sono qui è perché vorrei dei pareri tra alcune opzioni che ho scelto. Ora vi spiego in poche parole
> Quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


Quindi in pratica mi sta dicendo che hai manipolato qualcuno con cui eri completamente in vantaggio per indurla a tradirti? Che vigliacco! Se la volevi lasciare senza beccarti l'addebito potevi chiuderla in 1000 modi più onorevoli.
Comunque da divorzista ti svelo un segreto. Sei hai fatto tutta questa manfrina per evitare l'addebito, o lei si fa fregare e in preda ai sensi di colpa firma una consensuale da suicidio, oppure se si prende un buon avvocato ne esci male.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Si ma i 10 anni che lo ha tradito con altri dove li metti?? E dove li mette lui!!
> Lo capisco, scoprire di avere accanto una persona che per 10 anni è stata capace di mentirti e di tradirti, deve essere devastante.
> Questo dimostra come anche le donne possano essere traditrici seriali
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


I dieci anni di tradimenti sono campati per aria.
Lei potrebbe anche averlo scritto al seduttore misterioso per mostrarsi scafata.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ammesso che sia una storia vera non capisco perchè debba essere lui a spiegare.


 perché, Sempre ammesso che sia una storia vera, lui l'ha indotta a dire quello che voleva. Si chiama precostituzione di prove.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Grazie per la tua testimonianza,
> Potrebbe anche essere come dici tu, ma se si presenterà all'appuntamento, per me è tradimento grande grande.


Che fesseria! A cena si mangia.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che fesseria! A cena si mangia.


Mi sembra che per lui sia tradimento l'apertura dimostrata a fare nuove conoscenze. Condita dalle dichiarazioni di lei (che non si capisce quanto dettagliate siano state, ma per lui reali) di essere uscita con altri uomini.
Se ci trova disponibilità e occasione potrebbe andare oltre.

Non tradimento finalizzato al sesso ma a quel bisogno di sentirsi desiderata da altri uomini.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Amavo quella che avevo idealizzato,
> Lo già scritto, mia moglie non mi ha fatto mai mancare niente.


Mah..

Hai una occasione che a un uomo capita si e no una volta nella vita

Conoscere meglio sua moglie

Hai l'appuntamento hai la tua donna hai tutto

Una cena insieme e parlare a carte scoperte, tutte da leggere, le carte segrete di una donna..

E rinunci a tutto questo per cosa?

Per l'orgoglio?? 

Per fare ingrassare il buzzo di qualche avvocato?

Pensaci! È una occasione che non si ripeterà

Giocala!

Ah.. benvenuto

[video=youtube;9RcnpRI0Jww]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RcnpRI0Jww[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sembra che per lui sia tradimento l'apertura dimostrata a fare nuove conoscenze. Condita dalle dichiarazioni di lei (che non si capisce quanto dettagliate siano state, ma per lui reali) di essere uscita con altri uomini.
> Se ci trova disponibilità e occasione potrebbe andare oltre.
> 
> Non tradimento finalizzato al sesso ma a quel bisogno di sentirsi desiderata da altri uomini.


È tradimento anche quello di lui che ha fatto da agente provocatore.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ciao, ipazia,
> Hai capito perfettamente come mi sento,
> Immagino che ti sia capitato qualcosa del genere.
> Capisco cosa intendi,  ma io in questo momento ne sento l'esigenza,  anche se sarà una sensazione momentanea,  oper  ne è importante. Le conseguenze che ne scaturiranno, non mi interessano.
> ...


Non mi è capitato qualcosa del genere.

Ma conosco piuttosto bene i percorsi della rabbia e della vendetta. 
Lungi da me volerti convincere di altro che non ti faccia sentire fedele a te stesso. 

Le conseguenze, che ti interessino o meno, arriveranno comunque a presentare il conto e tu, volente o nolente non potrai che pagarlo. Funziona così 

Io non penso tu sia cattivo. 

Ma in ogni caso penso che la cattiveria non abbia bisogno di alcuna giustificazione.

Vuoi essere cattivo?
Siilo. 

Da cattiva che non ha la minima remora ad esserlo se lo ritiene necessario, ti dico che già il fatto che hai bisogno di cercare nella cattiveria esterna un motivo alla tua interna mostra crepe nella tua struttura.
E con queste crepe ci farai comunque i conti.  

E da bastarda, ti ricordo che a volte (spesso) quel che si vuole non corrisponde a ciò che si desidera. 
Ed è una differenza fondamentale proprio per la fedeltà a se stessi e la padronanza di se stessi. 

Il volere risponde ad un impulso, ad una re-azione (quindi passività) agli eventi di cui si tenta disperatamente di riprendere il controllo. Il fare, la compulsione del fare, governa l'essere (le tue azioni affermano chi sei)

Il desiderio risponde ai bisogni che descrivono se stessi. E allora non si parla di re-azione, ma di azione (e quindi attività, proattività nel proprio interesse). Ed è in questo caso, che buoni o cattivi conta molto poco. 
Perchè è l'essere a governare il fare. (affermi chi sei nelle tue azioni) 

Nel primo caso apri la porta al giudizio di te. (e non c'è peggior giudizio di quello che si impone a se stessi per questa via)
Nel secondo caso apri la porta a te stesso.

Ma, lo so, per questi territori si va da soli. 
E si impara facendosi male e soffrendo. 

L'unica scelta disponibile è se rendere il dolore qualcosa di utile per se stessi o se usarlo per provocarsi ulteriore dolore. 

Non concordo sul fatto che la questione figli non sia cosa che ti riguardi.
Fra l'altro mi sembra che tu sovrapponga il tuo rapporto di padre con il tuo rapporto di marito. 

Un discorso è dire che come marito sei arrabbiato e deluso da tua moglie e non ti interessa, in questo momento, che la coppia genitoriale (genitoriale bada bene) esca frammentata agli occhi dei tuoi figli. 
Cosa che spinto dagli impulsi adesso ti pare di poco conto, ma in realtà ti interesserà quando i tuoi figli ci faranno i conti nella rielaborazione all'interno delle loro relazioni, con il rischio che si trovino ingabbiati nei vostri errori. 
E come padre, la tua eredità sarebbe anche questa. Una catena che lega i tuoi figli alla tua situazione. 
E qui entra il padre. Che è cosa diversa dal marito.

Dubito che coi tuoi figli tu abbia condiviso la vita erotica e sensuale che avevi con tua moglie. 
Dubito che tu li abbia messi a parte delle vostre questioni intime. 

Se sbagli il passo in questo passaggio, li porti a letto con voi. 
Anche nel letto in cui vi amavate. 

Tu vuoi lasciare questa eredità di te ai tuoi figli? 

Se vuoi vendicarti, allora a mio parere fallo bene. 
E fai che la vendetta non diventi un boomerang per te. 

Per come descrivi tu ti stai muovendo, stai preparando il boomerang. 

Se vuoi vendicarti hai la necessità di essere lucido e freddo.

Ora come ora, mi fai pensare a quello sul tatami che ne ha prese una carriola e si dibatte dando pugni a caso mentre continua a prenderle.

Ma non far troppo caso a me. 
Io sono una bastarda che si gode l'esserlo quando decide di esserlo. Piacere distillato goccia per goccia


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi in pratica mi sta dicendo che hai manipolato qualcuno con cui eri completamente in vantaggio per indurla a tradirti? Che vigliacco! Se la volevi lasciare senza beccarti l'addebito potevi chiuderla in 1000 modi più onorevoli.
> Comunque da divorzista ti svelo un segreto. *Sei hai fatto tutta questa manfrina per evitare l'addebito, o lei si fa fregare e in preda ai sensi di colpa firma una consensuale da suicidio, oppure se si prende un buon avvocato ne esci male.*



Carico come è, in questo momento rischia soltanto di bruciarsi tutto quello che ha in mano. E non solo.
Rischia di aver pure sprecato questi mesi in chat per niente. 

E' come se si stesse preparando ad andare all'appuntamento in ginocchio sui ceci.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È tradimento anche quello di lui che ha fatto da agente provocatore.


A lui è puzzato qualcosa. Altrimenti non prendeva in mano il cellulare e vedeva le chat cancellate. 
Poi ha giocato sporco. Abbastanza allucinante la scena di lei in divano e lui in camera che chattano, per 3 mesi.
La mia impressione è che lui si sia fatto prendere da questa cosa, anche nelle emozioni vissute nel viverla. E' la parte razionale che distingue tra ciò che ci fa bene e ciò che ci fa male. La parte emotiva si mangia tutto. Se lo sai ti fermi.
Il rischio di entrare in qualcosa che divora e ti divora è alto. 
La "fretta" di voler dire a lei, non c'era stato un pensiero di rivolgersi ad un avvocato, ma solo rabbia/dolore è una ricerca di fermare il dolore che prova. Lui è rimasto scioccato.
Impressioni sulle righe lette ovviamente.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Carico come è, in questo momento rischia soltanto di bruciarsi tutto quello che ha in mano. E non solo.
> Rischia di aver pure sprecato questi mesi in chat per niente.
> 
> E' come se si stesse preparando ad andare all'appuntamento in ginocchio sui ceci.


Non guardare la cosa da strizzacervelli. Dal punto di vista legale è uno degli stratagemmi più utilizzati per separarsi perdendo il meno possibile dal punto di vista materiale. Anche perché se raggi x mesi una commedia del genere dentro casa i casi sono due: o ti stai divertendo a giocare più della supposta fedifraga, oppure i sentimenti sono finiti da un pezzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Marzo 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Se svuoti la posta posso  rispondere al mp


 fatto


----------



## void (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non mi è capitato qualcosa del genere.
> 
> Ma conosco piuttosto bene i percorsi della rabbia e della vendetta.
> Lungi da me volerti convincere di altro che non ti faccia sentire fedele a te stesso.
> ...



Se sbaglia quel passaggio, potrebbe succedere che saranno loro a portarsi a letto i genitori, anche senza saperlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A lui è puzzato qualcosa. Altrimenti non prendeva in mano il cellulare e vedeva le chat cancellate.
> Poi ha giocato sporco. Abbastanza allucinante la scena di lei in divano e lui in camera che chattano, per 3 mesi.
> La mia impressione è che lui si sia fatto prendere da questa cosa, anche nelle emozioni vissute nel viverla. E' la parte razionale che distingue tra ciò che ci fa bene e ciò che ci fa male. La parte emotiva si mangia tutto. Se lo sai ti fermi.
> Il rischio di entrare in qualcosa che divora e ti divora è alto.
> ...


Bello come la mia impressione sia diametralmente opposta alla tua. Ma proprio che non potremmo essere più lontano. Secondo me casa, addebito, alimenti e mantenimento per i figli in questa storia giocano la parte del leone.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bello come la mia impressione sia diametralmente opposta alla tua. Ma proprio che non potremmo essere più lontano. Secondo me casa, addebito, alimenti e mantenimento per i figli in questa storia giocano la parte del leone.


I figli so grandi [emoji56].
Separazione dei beni e lavorano tutti e due [emoji41].
Se gioca bene la sloggia senza colpo ferire [emoji41].


----------



## Marjanna (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Bello come la mia impressione sia diametralmente opposta alla tua. Ma proprio che non potremmo essere più lontano. Secondo me casa, addebito, alimenti e mantenimento per i figli in questa storia giocano la parte del leone.


Si ho letto la tua risposta a @_ipazia_.
Quindi secondo te era tutto calcolato? Non vedo il senso però di scrivere qui nel forum anzichè andare da un avvocato (pensiero che lui dichiara di non aver avuto). Mi sembra impulsivo credere di poter "sbattere fuori casa il coniuge", impulsivo non farsi alcun pensiero verso i figli (pensiero espresso dagli utenti, non da lui, che chiude con sono grandi e fuori casa per l'università... ma a Pasqua tornano), da questo punto di vista non ci ho visto il calcolo di cui tu parli.
Che tu ci vedi terreno noto per la tua professione lo capisco, ma non mi pare vi sia calcolo. Secondo te invece ha un piano preciso?


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si ho letto la tua risposta a @_ipazia_.
> Quindi secondo te era tutto calcolato? Non vedo il senso però di scrivere qui nel forum anzichè andare da un avvocato (pensiero che lui dichiara di non aver avuto). Mi sembra impulsivo credere di poter "sbattere fuori casa il coniuge", impulsivo non farsi alcun pensiero verso i figli (pensiero espresso dagli utenti, non da lui, che chiude con sono grandi e fuori casa per l'università... ma a Pasqua tornano), da questo punto di vista non ci ho visto il calcolo di cui tu parli.
> Che tu ci vedi terreno noto per la tua professione lo capisco, ma non mi pare vi sia calcolo. Secondo te invece ha un piano preciso?


Nessun avvocato ti potrebbe suggerire di mettere in piedi la baracca che ha messo in piedi lui.
Ti può suggerire un buon investigatore che sappia raccogliere prove utilizzabili anche in un processo.
Ma lui la baracca l'ha già messa in piedi. Ed è una baracca che ti si può ribaltare anche contro.

A sto giro, senza entrare in valutazioni moralistiche, valuterei come usare bene la baracca. Se deve usarla da iroso, tanto vale fare stracci di due mesi di sofferta chat e fare sparire un Nick (ed eventualmente ricorrere ad un investigatore privato).
Diversamente, se se la sente, si fa aiutare a mandare a buon fine un mezzo di prova. Una conversazione tra lui e la moglie che non coinvolge terzi e' perfettamente producibile in giudizio. E difficilmente contrastabile. Ovviamente il tenore della conversazione non deve essere: "Stronzaaaaa". Seguito da  "Ma cosa diciiii?" 
Per cui va preparata.
Oh. E' una scelta pure questa eh. Prima mi tutelo, poi parleremo di emozioni. Se vorrò.


----------



## jomistimed (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.
> Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.
> Se sono qui è perché vorrei dei pareri tra alcune opzioni che ho scelto. Ora vi spiego in poche parole
> Quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


se fossi a tua moglie, te lo sbatterei io il telefonino in faccia. Ma come diamine si possono pensare cose del genere??


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Si ho letto la tua risposta a @_ipazia_.
> Quindi secondo te era tutto calcolato? Non vedo il senso però di scrivere qui nel forum anzichè andare da un avvocato (pensiero che lui dichiara di non aver avuto). Mi sembra impulsivo credere di poter "sbattere fuori casa il coniuge", impulsivo non farsi alcun pensiero verso i figli (pensiero espresso dagli utenti, non da lui, che chiude con sono grandi e fuori casa per l'università... ma a Pasqua tornano), da questo punto di vista non ci ho visto il calcolo di cui tu parli.
> Che tu ci vedi terreno noto per la tua professione lo capisco, ma non mi pare vi sia calcolo. Secondo te invece ha un piano preciso?


Magari ha una laurea in giurisprudenza del 24 avanti cristo. Io sto giochetto Per raccattare prove online l'ho già visto più di una volta volta puntualmente massacrato davanti al giudice. E sì, sono cose a cui la gente pensa.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> I figli so grandi [emoji56].
> Separazione dei beni e lavorano tutti e due [emoji41].
> Se gioca bene la sloggia senza colpo ferire [emoji41].


Chiunque Se gioca bene sloggia il prossimo Senza colpo ferire. Essere in separazione dei beni cambia un cazzo se sai come muoverti.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chiunque Se gioca bene sloggia il prossimo Senza colpo ferire. Essere in separazione dei beni cambia un cazzo se sai come muoverti.


Parli da avvocato [emoji41].
Vedevo che chi accudisce  minori e anziani di solito resta a casa [emoji41] , poi mi posso pure sbagliare [emoji41].


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah..
> 
> *Hai una occasione che a un uomo capita si e no una volta nella vita
> *
> ...


Che culo!


----------



## Marjanna (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Nessun avvocato ti potrebbe suggerire di mettere in piedi la baracca che ha messo in piedi lui*.
> Ti può suggerire un buon investigatore che sappia raccogliere prove utilizzabili anche in un processo.
> Ma lui la baracca l'ha già messa in piedi. Ed è una baracca che ti si può ribaltare anche contro.
> 
> ...





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Magari ha una laurea in giurisprudenza del 24  avanti cristo. Io sto giochetto Per raccattare prove online l'ho già  visto più di una volta volta puntualmente massacrato davanti al giudice.  E sì, sono cose a cui la gente pensa.


Arci leggi sopra Foglia, mi pare sia la risposta a quanto affermi.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che culo!


Tu come la vedi Danny? Ti sembra strategia o un comportamento dovuto ad altro?


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Parli da avvocato [emoji41].
> Vedevo che chi accudisce  minori e anziani di solito resta a casa [emoji41] , poi mi posso pure sbagliare [emoji41].


I figli sono universitari, minori non ce ne sono.


Lui ha detto che non ha nulla da rimproverare a lei come moglie.
Ha creato la situazione per avere qualcosa da rimproverarle.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non guardare la cosa da *strizzacervelli*. Dal punto di vista legale è uno degli stratagemmi più utilizzati per separarsi perdendo il meno possibile dal punto di vista materiale. Anche perché se raggi x mesi una commedia del genere dentro casa i casi sono due: o ti stai divertendo a giocare più della supposta fedifraga, oppure i sentimenti sono finiti da un pezzo.



:rotfl::rotfl:

Sono una pragmatica. 
Tutti gli stratagemmi che vuoi, ma per ogni stratagemma la differenza è come lo si usa. 
Se con obiettivo chiaro e finalizzato o spanciando cercando di rispondere a impulsi confusi. 

Se le cose che ha in mano se le sputtana, dubito che anche da un punto di vista legale poi le possa utilizzare. 
Ma non sono avvocato.

Io so soltanto che se si vuole far le cose fatte bene, in qualunque campo, l'ansia di ottenere il punto fa ottenere l'effetto opposto. 

E andar carico di rabbia, con la rabbia alla guida, tanto che neppure delle conseguenze c'è interesse (che poi significa muoversi senza tattica e un tanto al kg) dal mio punto di vista significa andare inginocchiato sui ceci lasciando all'altro la mossa e tutto il vantaggio accumulato fino a qui.

Poi correggimi dal punto di vista legale


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> Se sbaglia quel passaggio, potrebbe succedere che saranno loro a portarsi a letto i genitori, anche senza saperlo.



Grazie, hai fatto bene a precisare 

Intendevo che portandoli dentro nel loro letto di genitori significa legarli, nelle loro relazioni - dei figli - al letto dei genitori. E, come sottolinei, che i figli si portino nel letto i genitori. 

E' circolare la cosa. 

Poi...tutto ci sta. Si sopravvive a tutto.
anche alla guerra. 

Io penso che la valutazione riguardi il cosa si vuol lasciare in eredità.


----------



## danny (27 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu come la vedi Danny? Ti sembra strategia o un comportamento dovuto ad altro?


Io lo vedo più come uno che è finito in una condizione che alimenta un'ossessività crescente.
Anche le opzioni lanciate nel thread iniziale non hanno senso per uno che vuole tutelare i propri interessi.
Bene farebbe ad ascoltare i consigli di Foglia e di Arcistufo in termini legali, e comunque a chiedere consulenza a un legale.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che culo!


Non ho detto questo


----------



## Marjanna (27 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io lo vedo più come uno che è finito in una condizione che alimenta un'ossessività crescente.
> Anche le opzioni lanciate nel thread iniziale non hanno senso per uno che vuole tutelare i propri interessi.
> Bene farebbe ad ascoltare i consigli di Foglia e di Arcistufo in termini legali, e comunque a chiedere consulenza a un legale.


Condivido.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

jomistimed ha detto:


> se fossi a tua moglie, te lo sbatterei io il telefonino in faccia. Ma come diamine si possono pensare cose del genere??



Lo dico da traditrice.

Se si tradisce si assume anche che il tradito possa reagire in modi non previsti. 

Compreso che ti si inculi col ghiaione se appena appena ne ha la possibilità. 

Se non si desidera correre questo rischio, meglio stare sul divano e guardare la tv. 

L'alternativa è ignorare il rischio e scendere dal fico quando il rischio diventa concretezza. 
Con quel che questo comporta.

EDIT: benvenut* !


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io lo vedo più come uno che è finito in una condizione che alimenta un'ossessività crescente.
> Anche le opzioni lanciate nel thread iniziale non hanno senso per uno che vuole tutelare i propri interessi.
> Bene farebbe ad ascoltare i consigli di Foglia e di Arcistufo in termini legali, e comunque a chiedere consulenza a un legale.





Marjanna ha detto:


> Condivido.


Ma forse non vi è chiaro che questo uomo non ha alcuna idea di separarsi, e secondo come gli gira la giostra, lei se lo riporta a casa tenendolo per gli orecchi e facendolo sentire in colpa per quello che ha fatto

Eppure è così evidente

Altro che avvocati :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non guardare la cosa da strizzacervelli. Dal punto di vista legale è uno degli stratagemmi più utilizzati per separarsi perdendo il meno possibile dal punto di vista materiale. Anche perché se raggi x mesi una commedia del genere dentro casa i casi sono due: o ti stai divertendo a giocare più della supposta fedifraga, oppure i sentimenti sono finiti da un pezzo.


Non è solo il tradimento ad essere animato da incoerenza.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma forse non vi è chiaro che questo uomo non ha alcuna idea di separarsi, e secondo come gli gira la giostra, lei se lo riporta a casa tenendolo per gli orecchi e facendolo sentire in colpa per quello che ha fatto
> 
> Eppure è così evidente
> 
> Altro che avvocati :rotfl:



Ma no!!

Ha scritto che si vuol vendicare! 

Lo vedo un po' zoppicante nella vendetta, ma per quella serve pratica


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lo dico da traditrice.  Se si tradisce si assume anche che il tradito possa reagire in modi non previsti.   Compreso che ti si inculi col ghiaione se appena appena ne ha la possibilità.   Se non si desidera correre questo rischio, meglio stare sul divano e guardare la tv.   L'alternativa è ignorare il rischio e scendere dal fico quando il rischio diventa concretezza.  Con quel che questo comporta.  EDIT: benvenut* !


  Col ghiaione? :O


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Col ghiaione? :O


Mi sembrava una immagine poetica ed esplicativa per sottolineare le diverse intensità.
Lubrificat*, a secco, col ghiaione! :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma forse non vi è chiaro che questo uomo non ha alcuna idea di separarsi, e secondo come gli gira la giostra, lei se lo riporta a casa tenendolo per gli orecchi e facendolo sentire in colpa per quello che ha fatto
> 
> Eppure è così evidente
> 
> Altro che avvocati :rotfl:


Ma guarda, su questo mi posso tranquillamente fidare delle tue sensazioni, che ti ritengo abbastanza ferrato.

Sul timore che possa uscirne lui in castigo, peraltro, ci arrivo pure io per le mie vie più legali.

Lui espone una situazione, e si dà pure tre alternative. Che si inguai da solo a non usare un po' meno la pancia e' altrettanto scontato. Prova a far trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo a una moglie senza parlarle di come si possono organizzare anche solo provvisoriamente. Altro che avvocato  

E' solo che oramai ha fatto 30: ed è un 30 per adesso ancora  "indolore" (se non dal suo punto di vista emotivo). Se lo vuole convogliare trasformandosi nel marito ossessivo, iroso e geloso per un nonnulla, la strada e' facile.

ALTRIMENTI.

Altrimenti prova a farsi aiutare.

E sbottare per sentirsi dare del marito impiccione e controllante non mi sembra che sia il caso.

Non è più in grado di reggere la farsa?

Benissimo: che lasci perdere.
Ma anche lì: inutile parlarne subito. Che poi lei lo liquida con uno  "sciocchino, non lo fare più", o giù di lì.

E sarebbe impossibile sgamarla per altre vie.

Io non so cosa si sente di fare lui.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma no!!
> 
> Ha scritto che si vuol vendicare!
> 
> Lo vedo un po' zoppicante nella vendetta, ma per quella serve pratica


Si sì ... :rotfl:

Se potesse pagherebbe per vestire i panni di un corpo diverso dal suo e andare alla cena 

Mesi di chat con la moglie ignara.. quando dopo 30 secondi si rovescerebbero le budella a chiunque..

 a meno che..... Uno non sia sostenuto da un desiderio profondo e insopprimibile..

Lui vuole "vedere"..


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si sì ... :rotfl:
> 
> Se potesse pagherebbe per vestire i panni di un corpo diverso dal suo e andare alla cena
> 
> ...


Questo mi sa che sei tu, che vorresti vedere.

Non è che di fronte a un trauma  (come dicevo anche ad arcistufo) reagiamo tutti in maniera così coerente eh. C'è chi di fronte a un lutto perde l'uso della parola. Chi deve parlare. Chi sbraita al primo secondo sul mondo ingiusto. Chi piange. Chi mette tanto tempo a realizzare. Chi si riempie la giornata con la qualunque cosa da fare. Chi dà importanza a fatti irrilevanti. Non è che si sia sempre così coerenti nell'affrontare un dolore. Fermo restando che non conosciamo lui e il suo carattere.


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi sembrava una immagine poetica ed esplicativa per sottolineare le diverse intensità. Lubrificat*, a secco, col ghiaione! :carneval:


  E pensare che al massimo della depravazione morale avevo posto la sabbia...... bah.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si sì ... :rotfl:
> 
> Se potesse pagherebbe per vestire i panni di un corpo diverso dal suo e andare alla cena
> 
> ...


Mica è una concessioncina da niente eh, a se stessi intendo

Per adesso è nella negazione (di quel che ha visto fino ad ora). 
Nella negazione non c'è spazio per nient'altro. 

Nella negazione, a me pare evidente come stia boicottando se stesso, sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Quello emotivo.
E anche quello legale di cui han detto @_Foglia_ e @_Arcistufo_ e @_bluestar02_.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma guarda, su questo mi posso tranquillamente fidare delle tue sensazioni, che ti ritengo abbastanza ferrato.
> 
> Sul timore che possa uscirne lui in castigo, peraltro, ci arrivo pure io per le mie vie più legali.
> 
> ...


Io penso che arriva il momento che il gioco finisce

E ti devo chiedere perché hai attivato il gioco

Quando questo gioco finisse per lui sarà un dramma, comunque

E dopo ne inizia un altro di giochi

Le valigie .. il pianerottolo..
Lasciamo i colpo di teatro a chi vive di teatro

La sostanza è che lui è entrato nel "gioco" che la moglie fa alla chat

E ne è rimasto vittima, e ora arriva la resa dei conti

Che non è esattamente la berciata al ristorante o la prenotula dell'avvocato

Ma il fatto che lui ha accettato di "vedere" cose di lei, e indietro non può più tornare

Ma riguardo l'andare avanti e verso dove.. beh 

Leggi le idee che ha in proposito e fammi sapere


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> E pensare che al massimo della depravazione morale avevo posto la sabbia...... bah.



ecco...la sabbia la metterei fra il secco e il ghiaione! 

Ho immaginari, come dire, frizzanti :carneval:


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo mi sa che sei tu, che vorresti vedere.
> 
> Non è che di fronte a un trauma  (come dicevo anche ad arcistufo) reagiamo tutti in maniera così coerente eh. C'è chi di fronte a un lutto perde l'uso della parola. Chi deve parlare. Chi sbraita al primo secondo sul mondo ingiusto. Chi piange. Chi mette tanto tempo a realizzare. Chi si riempie la giornata con la qualunque cosa da fare. Chi dà importanza a fatti irrilevanti. Non è che si sia sempre così coerenti nell'affrontare un dolore. Fermo restando che non conosciamo lui e il suo carattere.


Beh...mica ci è stato un'ora in chat con la moglie.

Ci è stato 3 mesi. 

Adesso è al punto che il passo del "giochetto" cambia. 

Resta da vedere se lui riesce oppure no ad andare avanti a guardare e poi vedere. 

Ma come dicevo, a mio parere, ha chiuso e sono scattati altri meccanismi. 

Che come avete ben sottolineato tu e arci dal punto di vista legale, rischiano non solo di rivoltarglisi contro, ma anche di vanificare quel che ha fatto fino ad ora. 

E non vorrei essere al suo posto, quando fatto il circo, resta con quel che resta. 

Adesso è su di adrenalina. 
Ma poi l'adrenalina va giù.
e restano le macerie. 

Il punto è riuscire a creare un crollo controllato oppure tirar giù la città perchè usi l'esplosivo sbagliato.


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che arriva il momento che il gioco finisce
> 
> E ti devo chiedere perché hai attivato il gioco
> 
> ...


L'unica cosa di cui è sicuro e' che vorrebbe stare per un po' da solo.
A me sembrerebbe comunque una partenza.

Il resto  (tipo mandarle uno per dirle quanto è tr..., e roba così) francamente spero che se lo smaltisca presto, anche perché si farebbe male lui.


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...mica ci è stato un'ora in chat con la moglie.
> 
> Ci è stato 3 mesi.
> 
> ...



Si. E' così. E pure sotto l'altro versante rischia il massacro.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'unica cosa di cui è sicuro e' che vorrebbe stare per un po' da solo.
> A me sembrerebbe comunque una partenza.
> 
> Il resto  (tipo mandarle uno per dirle quanto è tr..., e roba così) francamente spero che se lo smaltisca presto, anche perché si farebbe male lui.


Male se vuol restare solo proprio ora 

Ora che siamo al dunque e sta per calare il sipario sul giochino

Che dopo parte tutto un altro gioco, fuori dal suo dominio e dalle sue più pallide idee al riguardo

Non c'è strategia


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Male se vuol restare solo proprio ora
> 
> Ora che siamo al dunque e sta per calare il sipario sul giochino
> 
> ...


Ultimamente vediamo le stesse cose.


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Male se vuol restare solo proprio ora
> 
> Ora che siamo al dunque e sta per calare il sipario sul giochino
> 
> ...


Non lo so sai.
Non è nella logica di tutti quello che dici.
Io lo posso comprendere, ma non lo farei mai. Mai dire mai. Ma insomma...

Prova ad immaginare una vita  "tranquilla" con una persona per... Boh... 25-30 anni? Non lo so se dopo così tanto tempo hai voglia di  "vedere" un'altra persona. Dopo che hai visto una buona moglie contenta di quello che aveva. Che come tanti sperimenta la sostituzione parziale della passione con l'affetto. E sentirsela mentre dice che ti vuole bene ma vuole ancora essere corteggiata.
Non lo so...


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si. E' così. E pure sotto l'altro versante rischia il massacro.


Già.

E' adesso che ha bisogno di non farsi portare dalla strada che ha scelto. 

Ma di decidere lui quale strada percorrere. 

Chiedere aiuto, avere uno sguardo competente ed esterno è il primo passo per scegliere la strada invece che farsi portare dalla strada.

come diceva il mio psyco, non si può spingere una macchina standoci seduti dentro


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mica è una concessioncina da niente eh, a se stessi intendo  Per adesso è nella negazione (di quel che ha visto fino ad ora).  Nella negazione non c'è spazio per nient'altro.   Nella negazione, a me pare evidente come stia boicottando se stesso, sotto tutti i punti di vista. Quello emotivo. E anche quello legale di cui han detto @_Foglia_ e @_Arcistufo_ e @_bluestar02_.


  Hai visto il film sedotta e abbandonata?


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so sai.
> Non è nella logica di tutti quello che dici.
> Io lo posso comprendere, ma non lo farei mai. Mai dire mai. Ma insomma...
> 
> ...


Lui questo l'ha già visto. 

Adesso deve decidere se accettare, che non è approvare o subire passivamente, ma prendere la situazione per quella che è, oppure negare. 

Accettare significa darsi la possibilità di individuare le modalità per intervenire. 
Negare significa voler spostare all'indietro le lancette senza però poterlo fare per davvero, e quindi "incatenandosi" a quel che ha visto. 

Doloroso. 
In ogni caso. 

La discrimine è scegliere per il proprio interesse e benessere oppure farsi portare dalla negazione in uno spazio dove a farla da padrona sarà la ricerca del benessere perduto. 

Per certo, il dolore è inevitabile.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Hai visto il film sedotta e abbandonata?


No, perchè?


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo so se dopo così tanto tempo hai voglia di  "vedere" un'altra persona. .


Basta mettersi le mani al culo, anziché prendere e smanettare sul cellulare altrui

Lì non serve una consulenza, basta un post di un coglione come me :carneval:


----------



## Vera (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.
> Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.
> Se sono qui è perché vorrei dei pareri tra alcune opzioni che ho scelto. Ora vi spiego in poche parole
> Quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


A quanto pare hai già deciso che la molli. Io fossi in te starei attento però. Con questo giochino scemo passi dalla parte del torto.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lui questo l'ha già visto.
> 
> .


Eh direi proprio di si.. :carneval:

E non lo ha certo visto per prescrizione medica


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ultimamente vediamo le stesse cose.


Che ci si cominci a volere bene davero?


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> No, perchè?


 Guardalo, è uno spasso. Mi ha fatto venire in mente uno dei protagonisti che non vuole "riparare" al fatto di avere lasciato incinta una ragazza perchè siccome ci era stata con lui era una svergognata.....


----------



## Foglia (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Lui questo l'ha già visto.
> 
> Adesso deve decidere se accettare, che non è approvare o subire passivamente ma prendere la situazione per quella che è, oppure negare.
> 
> ...


Si.
Lo ha già visto, in effetti. In buona misura. Lei che l'affetto lo usa, ma che per sé vorrebbe altro.

Duretta da digerire dopo tanto tempo.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Che ci si cominci a volere bene davero?


Uhe abbiamo mai mangiato insieme io e te?!


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Guardalo, è uno spasso. Mi ha fatto venire in mente uno dei protagonisti che non vuole "riparare" al fatto di avere lasciato incinta una ragazza perchè siccome ci era stata con lui era una svergognata.....


Stasera la guardo! 

Come mai ti è venuto in mente?


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si.
> Lo ha già visto, in effetti. In buona misura. *Lei che l'affetto lo usa, ma che per sé vorrebbe altro.
> *
> Duretta da digerire dopo tanto tempo.


Non ha visto solo questo. 
Fosse solo questo sarebbe niente, a ben vedere. 

Ha visto una sconosciuta. 
Che credeva fosse conosciuta e di cui si fidava ciecamente continuasse ad essere conosciuta.

come minimo è in dissonanza cognitiva, altro che digestione. 
Per la digestione servirà tempo. 

Ma solo se non distoglie lo sguardo arrivato a questo punto. 

Non può più tornare indietro. 
non può cancellare il suo sguardo. 
non può tirare indietro le lancette. 

E' qui e ora. 

E "il bello" viene adesso, come dice [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]. 
(bello in senso ironico ovviamente).


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh direi proprio di si.. :carneval:
> 
> E non lo ha certo visto per prescrizione medica


Un amico mi aveva chiesto se ero pronta e davvero desideravo vedere quel che volevo vedere. 
Mi aveva anche detto di non rispondere. Di pensarci. 

Tenendo ben presente che i veli, una volta sollevati, non si possono più riabbassare. 
E anche volendoli riabbassare, il velo è squarciato, non c'è toppa che possa restituirne l'effetto.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Un amico mi aveva chiesto se ero pronta e davvero desideravo vedere quel che volevo vedere.
> Mi aveva anche detto di non rispondere. Di pensarci.
> 
> Tenendo ben presente che i veli, una volta sollevati, non si possono più riabbassare.
> E anche volendoli riabbassare, il velo è squarciato, non c'è toppa che possa restituirne l'effetto.


Intuisco il contesto come sensazione, anche se non saprei come definirlo nei contenuti

Sono le domande ponte, o resti di là o passi di qua 

E in ogni caso non potrai più ignorare che c'è un ponte

Sia tu lo abbia attraversato, sia tu sia rimasta indietro

La curiosità costa, anche solo a fare il "passo" :rotfl:

Anche quando si sceglie di girare i tacchi :carneval:


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Stasera la guardo!   Come mai ti è venuto in mente?


  Mi è venuto in mente per una faccenda di desiderio e soprattutto di legami. E di aspettative disattese, ma è un discorso lungo....


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Intuisco il contesto come sensazione, anche se non saprei come definirlo nei contenuti
> 
> Sono le domande ponte, o resti di là o passi di qua
> 
> ...


Esattamente. 

E il prezzo è oscillante e scarsamente prevedibile.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi è venuto in mente per una faccenda di desiderio e soprattutto di legami. E di aspettative disattese, ma è un discorso lungo....


Intuisco qualcosa. 

E già in quel qualcosa sì, è un discorso luungo. 

Che prevede tutta una serie di prerequisiti per poter esser svolto.
A partire dal significato di desiderio, legame, aspettative.


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intuisco qualcosa.   E già in quel qualcosa sì, è un discorso luungo.   Che prevede tutta una serie di prerequisiti per poter esser svolto. A partire dal significato di desiderio, legame, aspettative.


  Sai cosa manca al quadro della situazione e alle ilazioni che facciamo?: Sapere quanto lei tenga veramente a lui. Secondo me moltissimo.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Sai cosa manca al quadro della situazione e alle ilazioni che facciamo?: Sapere quanto lei tenga veramente a lui. Secondo me moltissimo.



Già.

Sappiamo soltanto quanto lui si senta tenuto da lei adesso. 
Per quello che lui scrive qui, lui si sente tenuto tantissimo. 

Se non si sentisse tenuto, non reagirebbe con la rabbia e il desiderio di rivalsa (e liberazione) che descrive. 
Sarebbe lucido. 
E non avrebbe neanche quel desiderio (non volere) di silenzio e calma. 

Lo può scoprire soltanto lui. Quanto lei tiene a lui. 
Ma ha da fare alcuni passaggi, per poterlo vedere. 

Perchè ora lo può vedere solo integrando la sconosciuta nella conosciuta.
Uscendo quindi dalla negazione ed entrando nell'accettazione. 
E non è detto che lui poi, dopo tutto questo, abbia il desiderio di farlo. 
Ora come ora il suo volere gli sta imponendo "distruggi, distruggi tutto".


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Già.  Sappiamo soltanto quanto lui si senta tenuto da lei adesso.  Per quello che lui scrive qui, lui si sente tenuto tantissimo.   Se non si sentisse tenuto, non reagirebbe con la rabbia e il desiderio di rivalsa (e liberazione) che descrive.  Sarebbe lucido.  E non avrebbe neanche quel desiderio (non volere) di silenzio e calma.   Lo può scoprire soltanto lui. Quanto lei tiene a lui.  Ma ha da fare alcuni passaggi, per poterlo vedere.   Perchè ora lo può vedere solo integrando la sconosciuta nella conosciuta. Uscendo quindi dalla negazione ed entrando nell'accettazione.  E non è detto che lui poi, dopo tutto questo, abbia il desiderio di farlo.  Ora come ora il suo volere gli sta imponendo "distruggi, distruggi tutto".


 che può essere anche un punto di ripartenza, ma bisogna essere dei giocatori di poker non da poco, adesso mi vengono im mente le vite di alcuni imperatori romani, quelli che si sono giocati tutto per tutto, quasi sempre perdendo.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> che può essere anche un punto di ripartenza.


Io penso che a questo punto qui (e ripeto a questo punto evolutivo qui) se scegli di distruggere, poi non hai altra scelta che ripartire solo e soltanto da "mai più e mai poi"

E quindi ciò che è circolato, visto e vissuto, trasformarlo nel  classico rifiuto atomico da seppellire 1000 metri sotto la calce


----------



## spleen (27 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io penso che a questo punto qui (e ripeto a questo punto evolutivo qui) se scegli di distruggere, poi non hai altra scelta che ripartire solo e soltanto da "mai più e mai poi"  E quindi il classico rifiuto atomico da seppellire 1000 metri sotto la calce


  Ma anche no dai, ripeto, bisognerebbe "vedere" lei.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> che può essere anche un punto di ripartenza, ma bisogna essere dei giocatori di poker non da poco, adesso mi vengono im mente le vite di alcuni imperatori romani, quelli che si sono giocati tutto per tutto, quasi sempre perdendo.


Credo che arrivati ad un certo punto, serva smettere di bluffare e iniziare a entrare nella prospettiva che tutto è perduto. E c'è solo da guadagnare. 

Credo serva perdere. Perdere dentro.

Quella cosa che ogni tanto scrivo, che a volte vincere è perdere. Accettare in buona sostanza. (quell'accettazione che permette integrazione, non quella passiva di sconfitta profonda che toglie energia e vita, non rassegnazione fatalistica)

Senza cadere dentro in quella sensazione però.
Ho ragionato spesso con G. come io mi ci sia rotolata dentro per anni, in quella sensazione di non aver niente da perdere, e come questo mi abbia sì portato tutta una serie di vantaggi.
Ma anche come mi abbia scarsamente allenata all'altra sensazione, quella dell'importanza e del valore di ciò che vien donato (non che si ha). 

A volte mi manca pure adesso quella sensazione, di essere completamente al vento. Senza nessun tipo di legame, senza niente da perdere e tutto da giocare. 

Ma inizio a invecchiare...e mi comincia a piacere il fuoco caldo in Casa. 

Capisco che per chi ha costruito una vita sul tener quel che ha, è una prospettiva che potrebbe addirittura sembrare una perversione. 

Servono entrambi i modi del sentire. 

Proprio per non finire come quegli imperatori a cui fai riferimento. 

Saper riconoscere quando tener le mani strette fa più male che aprirle e lasciar andare, e quando invece tener duro e ascoltare la corda che scorre sulla pelle. 

E' un equilibrio, dinamico, delicatissimo.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

...a volte...star dentro in quel a volte, la cosa complessa


----------



## Skorpio (27 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma anche no dai, ripeto, bisognerebbe "vedere" lei.


Si, il guaio è che per vedere (o tentare) bisogna essere accoglienti a vedere

E (ahimè) consapevoli che c'è da turarsi il naso (e di brutto)

Ed è dura essere accoglienti, in certi momenti :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Sono una pragmatica.
> Tutti gli stratagemmi che vuoi, ma per ogni stratagemma la differenza è come lo si usa.
> ...


I giudici tende a non fidarsi di chi è troppo freddo


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Col ghiaione? :O


No. Il ghiaione è a sezione tonda. Parlavamo di pietrisco che si spaccava a spigoli vivi.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> I giudici tende a non fidarsi di chi è troppo freddo


uno dei motivi per cui preferisco andarci in ruoli in cui la freddezza è contemplata.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No. Il ghiaione è a sezione tonda. Parlavamo di pietrisco che si spaccava a spigoli vivi.









Intendo questo.
Ho sbagliato parola?


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> uno dei motivi per cui preferisco andarci in ruoli in cui la freddezza è contemplata.


Non è che puoi scegliere :lol:


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è che puoi scegliere :lol:


Non sempre, non mai :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intendo questo.
> Ho sbagliato parola?


 non so come funzioni alle tue latitudini Ma da noi il ghiaione sono i ciottoli di Fiume quelli che si usano per decorare i giardini. Sono grossi e tondi.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non sempre, non mai :carneval:


Ecco, ci sono cose che non voglio sapere. Che poi mi incastro a ipotizzare scenari e non fatturo più.


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> non so come funzioni alle tue latitudini Ma da noi il ghiaione sono i ciottoli di Fiume quelli che si usano per decorare i giardini. Sono grossi e tondi.


Ho capito quello che intendi, quello di fiume che è tutto ammorbidito dall'acqua.

Io avevo in testa il ghiaione delle pietraie in montagna, quello della foto


----------



## ipazia (27 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ecco, ci sono cose che non voglio sapere. Che poi mi incastro a ipotizzare scenari e non fatturo più.




non ti incastrare :carneval:


----------



## Vigorvis (27 Marzo 2019)

Avevate ragione,  ero troppo preso dalla rabbia, sono stato da un avvocato e ho spiegato il tutto.   Mi ha dato due strade da prendere,  la prima è andare all'appuntamento e mettere le carte in tavola,
Senza rilevare che io sono l'altro.  Di riferire che so il motivo per cui lei è la.  E di aprire un dialogo senza infierire, e se c'è la possibilità 
Di recuperare il matrimonio, in modo di lasciarla parlare, anche successivamente, e registrare tutte le conversazioni.  
Questo l'avvocato me la sconsigliata,
Perché c'è un alta possibilità che mentira, e non avremo abbastanza prove del tradimento.  In oltre la chat non può essere utilizzata, c'è l'inganno, e le foto non sono mie.  Mi ha consigliato di non entrare più in chat da subito se decido di lasciare la prima ipotisi. 

La seconda ed è la più pratica, ma anche più dispendiosa, oltre al tempo per fornire un eventuale tradimento è affidarsi ad una agenzia investigativa.   Tutto questo se deciderò di separarmi con colpa, che poi in sostanza, eviterò le spese della separazione, 
Perché oltre a questo non può chiedere altro essendo che lei ha un redido uguale al mio. 
Per quando riguarda i figli bisogna dividere le spese essendo che ognuno di loro hanno in fitto un monolocale. In oltre loro sono grandi da poter scegliere con chi stare, qui entra in gioco la casa, in cui 80% resterà a me, ma appunto dipenderà anche da loro.  In oltre c'è da aggiungere che se gli verrà affidata la casa a lei, sarà per poco essendo che gli studi sono a termine, e con molta probabilità 
Loro troveranno facilmente lavoro, li dove si sono formati. 
Ma queste sono solo eventualità, con una consensuale e molto meglio e meno dispensioso. 
Tra l'altro l'avvocato ha chiamato lui stesso con il mio consenso un agenzia in cui ha già avuto a che fare. E fissato un appuntamento domani sera, giusto per farmi un idea di come lavorano, e di come possono aiutarmi. 

Detto questo credo che abbiate capito che sono propenso ad affidarmi all'agenzia. 
Volevo ringraziare a tutti coloro che mi hanno aperti gli occhi, in particolare ipazia e foglia.  Grazie.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Avevate ragione,  ero troppo preso dalla rabbia, sono stato da un avvocato e ho spiegato il tutto.   Mi ha dato due strade da prendere,  la prima è andare all'appuntamento e mettere le carte in tavola,
> Senza rilevare che io sono l'altro.  Di riferire che so il motivo per cui lei è la.  E di aprire un dialogo senza infierire, e se c'è la possibilità
> Di recuperare il matrimonio, in modo di lasciarla parlare, anche successivamente, e registrare tutte le conversazioni.
> Questo l'avvocato me la sconsigliata,
> ...


Sei andato da un avvocato che in ogni caso vuole guadagnare il più possibile.
Se tu parli SINCERAMENTE a tua moglie potreste vedere cosa c’è tra voi e se ti è insopportabile la sua presenza (però per mesi l’hai sopportata) decidere per una consensuale.
Dimmi un investigatore cosa dovrebbe scoprire, che esce con te?
Cosa ti aspetti? Pensi che, dopo mesi di chat con uno che le dà improvvisamente buca, si metta in cerca di un altro con altro avvicinamento di mesi? E intanto tu paghi un investigatore? Ti vanno via 10.000€ minimo e poi altrettanto se va bene per una giudiziale? Perché mai quando potresti parlare e decidere per una consensuale?
E poi dopo almeno 25 anni insieme hai studiato tutta sta manfrina per fare la vittima?
Hai paura che lei ti becchi con la segretaria?


----------



## Rosarose (27 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Avevate ragione,  ero troppo preso dalla rabbia, sono stato da un avvocato e ho spiegato il tutto.   Mi ha dato due strade da prendere,  la prima è andare all'appuntamento e mettere le carte in tavola,
> Senza rilevare che io sono l'altro.  Di riferire che so il motivo per cui lei è la.  E di aprire un dialogo senza infierire, e se c'è la possibilità
> Di recuperare il matrimonio, in modo di lasciarla parlare, anche successivamente, e registrare tutte le conversazioni.
> Questo l'avvocato me la sconsigliata,
> ...


Io sono d'accordo con quanto ti ha suggerito l'avvocato. Perché credo che se provassi a parlare con tua moglie come ti suggerisce [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ci sarebbero alte possibilità che ti menta, che cerchi in tutti i modi di confonderti le idee. Io al tuo posto, cercherei prima le prove dei suoi tradimenti e solo dopo, (se mi andasse), le parlerei.
In bocca al lupo. 

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei andato da un avvocato che in ogni caso vuole guadagnare il più possibile.
> Se tu parli SINCERAMENTE a tua moglie potreste vedere cosa c’è tra voi e se ti è insopportabile la sua presenza (però per mesi l’hai sopportata) decidere per una consensuale.
> Dimmi un investigatore cosa dovrebbe scoprire, che esce con te?
> Cosa ti aspetti? Pensi che, dopo mesi di chat con uno che le dà improvvisamente buca, si metta in cerca di un altro con altro avvicinamento di mesi? E intanto tu paghi un investigatore? Ti vanno via 10.000€ minimo e poi altrettanto se va bene per una giudiziale? Perché mai quando potresti parlare e decidere per una consensuale?
> ...


L'agenzia investigativa in caso dovrebbe muoversi tra mesi e mesi. Dovrebbe passare il tempo per nuovi eventuali contatti. Lui comunque non ha un range di movimento del suo tradire. L'inverno è una stagione triste, l'estate è piena di sole e si va al mare e a fare uscite con amici, si cammina e ci si muove di più, quindi il venerdì sera si sta anche più volentieri a casa col coniuge.


----------



## Rosarose (27 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'agenzia investigativa in caso dovrebbe muoversi tra mesi e mesi. Dovrebbe passare il tempo per nuovi eventuali contatti. Lui comunque non ha un range di movimento del suo tradire. L'inverno è una stagione triste, l'estate è piena di sole e si va al mare e a fare uscite con amici, si cammina e ci si muove di più, quindi il venerdì sera si sta anche più volentieri a casa col coniuge.


Potrebbe trovare prove nel passato....

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (27 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Potrebbe trovare prove nel passato....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Non sono aggiornata sui limiti legali fin dove si può muovere un'agenzia investigativa. Le possibilità a livello tecnologico (anche di vedere ogni cosa uno digiti su un cellulare) ci sono. Ma saranno loro stessi a parlargliene.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

Sarò breve: perché?
Perché fare complicata una cosa semplice?
Perché non parlare con la madre dei suoi figli con cui vive da più di vent’anni?
Perché c’è questa idea da film americano “non concederà mai il divorzio!”?
La maggior parte delle persone si separa con una consensuale.

MA SOPRATTUTTO perché questo tradimento neppure consumato vi fa essere così concordi sulla irrecuperabilità di questo matrimonio?


----------



## Rosarose (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarò breve: perché?
> Perché fare complicata una cosa semplice?
> Perché non parlare con la madre dei suoi figli con cui vive da più di vent’anni?
> Perché c’è questa idea da film americano “non concederà mai il divorzio!”?
> ...


Io ho capito che [MENTION=12161]Vigorvis[/MENTION] è sicuro dei tradimenti consumati dalla moglie.
Anche perché non mi sembra plausibile che una donna si spacci più navigata in chatt, perché millantare storie con uno sconosciuto...non so Vigorvis ha detto di non avere qui scritto tutto....io gli credo. Perché ho percepito la sua rabbia e il suo sconcerto, credo che sia certo del tradimento. Partendo da questo presupposto sono convinta che lei negherebbe, perché è stata molto abile a nascondersi e a fingere per lungo tempo. La vedo come una seriale.
Sarà Vigorvis a dirci come stanno realmente le cose.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarò breve: perché?
> Perché fare complicata una cosa semplice?
> Perché non parlare con la madre dei suoi figli con cui vive da più di vent’anni?
> Perché c’è questa idea da film americano “non concederà mai il divorzio!”?
> ...


Sono d’accordo...
A me questa storia sembra allucinante ...
E sicuramente poco verosimile


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io ho capito che @_Vigorvis_ è sicuro dei tradimenti consumati dalla moglie.
> Anche perché non mi sembra plausibile che una donna si spacci più navigata in chatt, perché millantare storie con uno sconosciuto...non so Vigorvis ha detto di non avere qui scritto tutto....io gli credo. Perché ho percepito la sua rabbia e il suo sconcerto, credo che sia certo del tradimento. Partendo da questo presupposto sono convinta che lei negherebbe, perché è stata molto abile a nascondersi e a fingere per lungo tempo. La vedo come una seriale.
> Sarà Vigorvis a dirci come stanno realmente le cose.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Boh.
Continuo a non capire.
Qui c’è molta indulgenza per i traditori e crediamo alle loro buone ragioni.
Di questa donna sappiamo solo che è stata in una chat in cui il marito ha fatto di tutto per conquistarla e diamo per certo che lui (che l’ha ingannata per mesi) sia in buona fede e lei una stronza seriale che mentirebbe anche in un dialogo franco. 
E neppure capisco questa identificazione in lui e solidarietà.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

Per me la prima cosa da fare è quella che viene naturale: parlare con la persona con cui si è diviso il pezzo più importante della vita.
E dopo prendere decisioni.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarò breve: perché?
> Perché fare complicata una cosa semplice?
> Perché non parlare con la madre dei suoi figli con cui vive da più di vent’anni?
> Perché c’è questa idea da film americano “non concederà mai il divorzio!”?
> ...


Veramente pagine fa gli ho scritto che poteva, volendo, provare a ribaltare in positivo questo evento, questo "corteggiamento". Ma non se la sente.
Lui vede un attacco del mondo esterno (rappresentato da altri uomini in chat) alla sua coppia, il suo punto di vista è stato vedere lei non alzare un muro verso terzi. Ha visto cadere intimità, confidenza, sincerità, fedeltà che dava per scontate.
Poi non si capisce bene, perchè accenna a 10 anni (di tradimento? di chat?) e ha scritto chiaramente di non aver esposto tutte le cose che sa.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Veramente pagine fa gli ho scritto che poteva, volendo, provare a ribaltare in positivo questo evento, questo "corteggiamento". Ma non se la sente.
> Lui vede un attacco del mondo esterno (rappresentato da altri uomini in chat) alla sua coppia, il suo punto di vista è stato vedere lei non alzare un muro verso terzi. Ha visto cadere intimità, confidenza, sincerità, fedeltà che dava per scontate.
> Poi non si capisce bene, perchè accenna a 10 anni (di tradimento? di chat?) e ha scritto chiaramente di non aver esposto tutte le cose che sa.


La situazione esposta è confusa.
Comunque io ho fatto una osservazione generale, non ricordo tutti gli interventi.
E non ho mai visto una pressoché unanime solidarietà nei confronti di un tradito come in questo caso in cui lui è stato molto scorrettamente un agente provocatore.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

Non lo trovate credibile perché sono cose che non fareste mai.


----------



## void (28 Marzo 2019)

@_Vigorvis_ (che strano nome ti sei scelto, sali integrativi) ha scoperto di avere al suo fianco una persona che non conosce. Penso sia naturale voler sapere quantonon la conosce. Non sappiamo cosa realmente ha letto nella chat, ma e' comprensibile che voglia prove da utilizzare, se necessario. Ha scelto la strada razionale per confermare quello che ha scoperto con il sotterfugio. 
Tra l'altro se in giudizio la chat non vale niente, fra loro puo' essere usata eccome a livello verbale senza compromettersi, perche' ambedue non sono altro che nickname, ma ambedue sanno cosa hanno scritto all'altro. 
In termini di "coppia" e non legali, la confessione in fronte a Vigorvis lei la ha gia' fatta. 

Cercare ulteriori prove gli serve come assicurazione e per avere certezze. Certo sara' un cammino lungo e non e' detto che lui resista fino alla fine. Forse, questo tempo gli servira' per elaborare il dolore, farlo fluire e trasformarlo. Puo' trasformarsi in odio o in qualcosa d'altro.  La pietra del tradimento cade sempre su un crinale, dipende poi da che parte rotola.

Anyway, good luck...


----------



## Vigorvis (28 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> @_Vigorvis_ (che strano nome ti sei scelto, sali integrativi) ha scoperto di avere al suo fianco una persona che non conosce. Penso sia naturale voler sapere quantonon la conosce. Non sappiamo cosa realmente ha letto nella chat, ma e' comprensibile che voglia prove da utilizzare, se necessario. Ha scelto la strada razionale per confermare quello che ha scoperto con il sotterfugio.
> Tra l'altro se in giudizio la chat non vale niente, fra loro puo' essere usata eccome a livello verbale senza compromettersi, perche' ambedue non sono altro che nickname, ma ambedue sanno cosa hanno scritto all'altro.
> In termini di "coppia" e non legali, la confessione in fronte a Vigorvis lei la ha gia' fatta.
> 
> ...


Vigorvis è uno dei tanti prodotti che fanno parte del mio lavoro.  
Esatto, mi servono prove che forse non userò,  spenderò una cifra lo so,  questa sera 
Vedremo se sarà fattibile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Vigorvis è uno dei tanti prodotti che fanno parte del mio lavoro.
> Esatto, mi servono prove che forse non userò,  spenderò una cifra lo so,  questa sera
> Vedremo se sarà fattibile.


 non capisco perché spendere soldi se hai gia deciso di lasciarla.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I dieci anni di tradimenti sono campati per aria.
> Lei potrebbe anche averlo scritto al seduttore misterioso per mostrarsi scafata.


la stessa identica cosa che ha scritto a me (come nick sconosciuto) parlando del suo amante quando invece durava da 8/9 mesi , per lo stesso motivo.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché c’è questa idea da film americano “non concederà mai il divorzio!”?


E' una frase che si sono inventati i divorzisti per arricchirsi. Fosse per me non esisterebbe la categoria degli avvocati.


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Di recuperare il matrimonio, in modo di lasciarla parlare, anche successivamente, e registrare tutte le conversazioni.
> Questo l'avvocato me la sconsigliata,


Certo, deve fatturare


----------



## patroclo (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Intendo questo.
> Ho sbagliato parola?


tecnicamente questo si chiama "Pietrischetto di zandobbio", quel pietrischetto bastardo che quando ci cadevi, e ci cadevi sempre, in bici da bambino poi rischiavi ogni volta il dissanguamento


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei andato da un avvocato che in ogni caso vuole guadagnare il più possibile.


Mizzega Brunetta mi leggi nel pensiero


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Anche perché non mi sembra plausibile che una donna si spacci più navigata in chatt, perché millantare storie con uno sconosciuto...


Invece e' quello che e' capitato a me uguale uguale


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarò breve: perché?
> Perché fare complicata una cosa semplice?
> Perché non parlare con la madre dei suoi figli con cui vive da più di vent’anni?
> Perché c’è questa idea da film americano “non concederà mai il divorzio!”?
> ...


Provo a risponderti 

Per parte mia, nessuna idea di film americano: non mi e' capitato tante volte  (ma faccio pure materie di settore) ma mi e' capitato, di lavorare in sinergia con investigatori privati. Non sono cose da film. E non è neanche vero che gli avvocati  "ti fanno fare la giudiziale" perché ci guadagnano di più. Esistono pure quelli. Ma non sono "gli avvocati". Dopo di che: lui e' incazzato. A mio parere tutti i torti non li ha. E comunque resta che si deve smaltire l'incazzatura. E non si è presentato dicendo di. "voler comprendere". Ora, credo che per prima cosa lui debba orientare al meglio i suoi intenti. Senz'altro NON sbattere la moglie sul pianerottolo. O passare lui per scemo.
Perché credi che i "pregressi" raccontati da lei siano invenzioni?
Per me sono fatti. Se poi si è inventata tutto ovviamente non sono nella sua testa. Li ha raccontati, direi che possono anche essere dati per buoni.
La  "tutela", gli servirà o meno: non lo so. Ora credo che ne abbia comunque bisogno. E mi sembra di capire non solo da un punto di vista legale. E' partito dicendo che le voleva sbattere una chat in faccia, e che "tanto la casa era la sua". Forse farsi aiutare PRIMA di andare a parlare alla moglie, avendo in testa presupposti falsati, gli può essere d'aiuto. O no?   Per il resto: ti posso dire che quando ci sono soldi di mezzo ne tengono conto e si informano quasi tutti. E quasi tutti davanti ai soldi e alla casa  (levo i figli oramai grandi) mettono l'amore al secondo posto. Basta leggere anche qui, che senza  "incendio" nessuno schioda.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti
> 
> Per parte mia, nessuna idea di film americano: non mi e' capitato tante volte  (ma faccio pure materie di settore) ma mi e' capitato, di lavorare in sinergia con investigatori privati. Non sono cose da film. E non è neanche vero che gli avvocati  "ti fanno fare la giudiziale" perché ci guadagnano di più. Esistono pure quelli. Ma non sono "gli avvocati". Dopo di che: lui e' incazzato. A mio parere tutti i torti non li ha. E comunque resta che si deve smaltire l'incazzatura. E non si è presentato dicendo di. "voler comprendere". Ora, credo che per prima cosa lui debba orientare al meglio i suoi intenti. Senz'altro NON sbattere la moglie sul pianerottolo. O passare lui per scemo.
> Perché credi che i "pregressi" raccontati da lei siano invenzioni?
> ...


hai ragione su tutta la linea, ma mi chiedo perchè giocarci per mesi? Avrebbe dovuto affrontarla subito. Questa parte mi è incomprensibile.
Avrebbe potuito dirle che le era scappato l'occhio sul telefono mentre lei lo guardava e per curiosità era entrato in chat, scoprendola.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> la stessa identica cosa che ha scritto a me (come nick sconosciuto) parlando del suo amante quando invece durava da 8/9 mesi , per lo stesso motivo.


Domanda un po' a tutti:
ma perché una donna avrebbe questa esigenza di mostrarsi scafata davanti agli uomini?


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non sono aggiornata sui limiti legali fin dove si può muovere un'agenzia investigativa. Le possibilità a livello tecnologico (anche di vedere ogni cosa uno digiti su un cellulare) ci sono. Ma saranno loro stessi a parlargliene.


Quel tipo di prova, in un processo civile, non la puoi usare.
Per questo dicevo che la via più diretta e meno dispendiosa sarebbe quella di giocare sull'elemento sorpresa, e provare a farsi raccontare dei pregressi tradimenti registrando. Ma in effetti occorre una discreta freddezza e capacità di orientare il discorso là dove si vuole. Evitando troppi riferimenti alla chat. Una roba tipo "ti aspettavi un altro, sono venuto io. Arrivo al sodo, e ti chiedo di parlarmi delle volte in cui mi hai tradito". Oh. Uno ci può anche provare, poi se la registrazione non riesce bene al limite non c'è il dottore che obbliga a usarla...
Chiaro però che a quel punto l'altra parte se ne sta più che accorta


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai ragione su tutta la linea, ma mi chiedo perchè giocarci per mesi? Avrebbe dovuto affrontarla subito. Questa parte mi è incomprensibile.
> Avrebbe potuito dirle che le era scappato l'occhio sul telefono mentre lei lo guardava e per curiosità era entrato in chat, scoprendola.


Vabbè.
C'è qui lui che magari può rispondere.
Non reagiamo tutti allo stesso modo, comunque.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Domanda un po' a tutti:
> ma perché una donna avrebbe questa esigenza di mostrarsi scafata davanti agli uomini?


Butto una semplice ipotesi nel caso concreto, che poi mi pare aderente alla gran parte dei traditori: vere o millantate che siano le sue esperienze, il "perché" lo cercherei piuttosto in altro. Lei ha detto di  "amare" ancora suo marito, ma che le manca l'elemento passionale. Col pregresso  (vero o falso che sia) ha circoscritto cosa vuole. La storiella.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Butto una semplice ipotesi nel caso concreto, che poi mi pare aderente alla gran parte dei traditori: vere o millantate che siano le sue esperienze, il "perché" lo cercherei piuttosto in altro. Lei ha detto di  "amare" ancora suo marito, ma che le manca l'elemento passionale. Col pregresso  (vero o falso che sia) ha circoscritto cosa vuole. La storiella.


Come dire all'uomo "Guarda che tu sei uno dei tanti, non metterti in testa strane idee che io sto bene con mio marito".
Ma una che arriva a dire una cosa così... perché non dovrebbe averlo veramente fatto?


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Come dire all'uomo "Guarda che tu sei uno dei tanti, non metterti in testa strane idee che io sto bene con mio marito".
> Ma una che arriva a dire una cosa così... perché non dovrebbe averlo veramente fatto?


Ma infatti. Dubito che lo abbia detto come  "rafforzativo" di una volontà. Però può essere, mica dico di no. Il fatto che lei lo abbia detto e' molto indicativo senz'altro di ciò che cerca ora. E comunque che lo abbia detto e' un fatto, e non vedo perché negarlo.


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Come dire all'uomo "Guarda che tu sei uno dei tanti, non metterti in testa strane idee che io sto bene con mio marito".
> Ma una che arriva a dire una cosa così... perché non dovrebbe averlo veramente fatto?


Un gioco di ruolo
Interpreta una parte che nella vita reale non ha mai interpretato. Può essere divertente


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un gioco di ruolo
> Interpreta una parte che nella vita reale non ha mai interpretato. Può essere divertente


Anche questo è vero.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un gioco di ruolo
> Interpreta una parte che nella vita reale non ha mai interpretato. Può essere divertente


Con tanto di invito a cena accettato?


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

Non mi sarei mai aspettata di doverlo dire, specialmente da donna. 

Se fosse un uomo beccato a chattare e a scambiarsi foto, direste lo stesso????

O giù tutti con "il solito porco"?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non mi sarei mai aspettata di doverlo dire, specialmente da donna. Se fosse un uomo beccato a chattare e a scambiarsi foto, direste lo stesso????O giù tutti con "il solito porco"?


sarebbe stato capito molto più velocemente e perdonato, credimi


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Con tanto di invito a cena accettato?


ha accettato ma non si sa se andrà


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Domanda un po' a tutti:ma perché una donna avrebbe questa esigenza di mostrarsi scafata davanti agli uomini?


per lo stesso motivo per cui un uomo vuole sentirsi figo e non idiota. Nel campo dei tradimenti il fatto di essere "scafate" (cioe' fare la figura delle troie) e' un plus e non un difetto.


----------



## Rosarose (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non mi sarei mai aspettata di doverlo dire, specialmente da donna.
> 
> Se fosse un uomo beccato a chattare e a scambiarsi foto, direste lo stesso????
> 
> O giù tutti con "il solito porco"?


Infatti!! Se fosse stato un uomo nessuno avrebbe avuto dubbi sulle Sue intenzioni future e pregresse....
Io credo che in questo caso come in altri qui riportati si veda che l'atteggiamento è identico a prescindere dal genere. Contatto via social sconosciuti ( lontani dal l'ambiente che frequento di solito, con idee e intenti  uguali ai miei) li rimorchio con chiaro intento di intrattenere un rapporto sessuale.
È talmente evidente.....qui quello che sconcerta e che a farlo sia una donna che dice di amare il marito, e a cui lei non fa mancare nulla....ma quanti uomini lo fanno dicendo di amare la moglie, e non facendole mancare nulla??!
Anche perché se una donna volesse solo giocare a fare la seduttiva lo potrebbe fare senza tutta questa smania di contattare on line. Eh su'!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me la prima cosa da fare è *quella che viene naturale*: parlare con la persona con cui si è diviso il pezzo più importante della vita.
> E dopo prendere decisioni.



Beh...fermandosi a quanto scritto dal diretto interessato, la prima cosa che gli è venuta naturale non è stata parlare. 
Ma prendere in mano il telefono e fare altro. 

Poi si può dire che la cosa migliore sarebbe parlare - anche se non sempre è vero -
Perchè un discorso è parlare altro discorso è vomitarsi addosso cose. 

Per parlare, comunicando, serve avere spazio di accoglienza e ascolto dell'altro. 
E quindi accoglienza anche per il fare dell'altro. 

A volte, prendersi lo spazio per riflettere in solitudine è quello che serve a qualcuno. 

A volte a qualcuno serve confrontarsi con sguardi esterni e lucidi. Per raccogliere prospettive. 

Quando c'è di mezzo la rabbia, è forse una delle migliori cose da fare. 
Usare sguardi altrui per collocare il desiderio di distruzione. 

Non so se hai mai provato il desiderio di distruggere tutto. Tutto eh.
Non qualche pezzettino. Tutto. 

Proprio prendere in mano del napalm figurato e devastare il mondo. 
Vedere messa fuori la sensazione di crollo interno. 

In queste sensazioni, che sono violente, parlare non è intelligentissimo.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> tecnicamente questo si chiama "Pietrischetto di zandobbio", quel pietrischetto bastardo che quando ci cadevi, e ci cadevi sempre, in bici da bambino poi rischiavi ogni volta il dissanguamento


Ho capito. 

Io, come dicevo ad [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] avevo in mente le pietraie di montagna. 
Anche lì, come dici di quel pietrischetto, se cadi ti apri. 

Mi hai fatto venire in mente un super volo da bambina...ero tornata a casa completamente ricoperta di sangue :rotfl:
Estate, canottierina e pantaloncini corti e via...a volo d'angelo. 
Una roba memorabile!!
Ho ancora qualche cicatrice sul ginocchio di quel volo 

quei sassolini maledetti entravano proprio sottopelle!! toglierli poi...


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Avevate ragione,  ero troppo preso dalla rabbia, sono stato da un avvocato e ho spiegato il tutto.   Mi ha dato due strade da prendere,  la prima è andare all'appuntamento e mettere le carte in tavola,
> Senza rilevare che io sono l'altro.  Di riferire che so il motivo per cui lei è la.  E di aprire un dialogo senza infierire, e se c'è la possibilità
> Di recuperare il matrimonio, in modo di lasciarla parlare, anche successivamente, e registrare tutte le conversazioni.
> Questo l'avvocato me la sconsigliata,
> ...


Prego 

Penso tu abbia fatto bene a rivolgerti ad una persona esterna che ha già esperienza di queste situazioni.
ti può dare prospettive che con il tuo solo sguardo tu non puoi vedere. 

In una situazione molto diversa dalla tua (convivenza e non matrimonio, niente figli) mi era stata utilissima - l'avvocata intendo - per collocare su un piano di realtà tutta una serie di questioni. 
E trovare una via per mediare col mio ex. 
Riducendo i danni, per entrambi visto che nè io nè il mio ex eravamo particolarmente lucidi, il più possibile. 
Soldi ben spesi 

Poi valuterai mano a mano cosa fare. 

Io ho imparato che più il ventaglio delle opzioni è aperto, più si hanno a disposizione opzioni. 
Poi si sceglie. 

Già non sentirsi in un vicolo chiuso è un passo avanti.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Domanda un po' a tutti:
> ma perché una donna avrebbe questa esigenza di mostrarsi scafata davanti agli uomini?


Giro la domanda...perchè una donna si dovrebbe mostrare (e non semplicemente essere) scafata?

io sono scafata, e non ne faccio mistero. 
dirlo è avvertire l'altro, stabilire i confini e le regole.

di scafate è pieno.
Io ho visto capitare spesso il contrario. 
Ossia fingere di non essere scafate. 
Diminuire la questione in particolare col marito. E in particolare se l'intenzione non è far saltare il matrimonio. 

Insomma...c'è tanto dall'acqua al ponte come dal ponte all'acqua.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2019)

da un avvocato perché la moglie scrive in una chat (perchè poi due t?)

forse non ho letto bene ma pare che tutto giri intorno al fatto che si debbano raccogliere delle prove, quindi un problema pratico-economico-organizzativo.
sembra più un socio che scopre uno spionaggio industriale ai suoi danni, di sentimenti non ne ho colti


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Domanda un po' a tutti:
> ma perché una donna avrebbe questa esigenza di mostrarsi scafata davanti agli uomini?


Quella che è scafata e si mostra diversamente chiamasi gattamorta. Uno dei principali indicatori che finalmente si è raggiunta la parità dei sessi è che le donne sono sono libere di dire che piace loro il cazzo. Mentre noi maschietti non siamo più forzati a dire per forza che siamo fregna dipendenti.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Giro la domanda...perchè una donna si dovrebbe mostrare (e non semplicemente essere) scafata?
> 
> *io sono scafata, *e non ne faccio mistero.
> dirlo è avvertire l'altro, stabilire i confini e le regole.
> ...


cosa intendi per scafata?


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Domanda un po' a tutti:
> ma perché una donna avrebbe questa esigenza di mostrarsi scafata davanti agli uomini?





Foglia ha detto:


> Lei ha detto di  "amare" ancora suo marito, ma che le manca l'elemento passionale. Col pregresso  (vero o falso che sia) *ha circoscritto cosa vuole. La storiella.*





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Un gioco di ruolo
> *Interpreta una parte che nella vita reale non ha mai interpretato.* Può essere divertente





alberto15 ha detto:


> per lo stesso motivo per cui un uomo vuole sentirsi figo e non idiota. Nel campo dei tradimenti il fatto di essere "scafate" (cioe' f*are la figura delle troie) e' un plus* e non un difetto.





ipazia ha detto:


> Giro la domanda...perchè una donna si dovrebbe mostrare (e non semplicemente essere) scafata?
> 
> io sono scafata, e non ne faccio mistero.
> dirlo è avvertire l'altro, stabilire i confini e le regole.
> ...





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quella che è scafata e si mostra diversamente chiamasi gattamorta. Uno dei principali indicatori che finalmente si è raggiunta la parità dei sessi è che l*e donne sono sono libere di dire che piace loro il cazzo.* Mentre noi maschietti non siamo più forzati a dire per forza che siamo fregna dipendenti.




In pratica la donna nel tradimento è finalmente libera di esprimere sé stessa, cosa che non può fare liberamente col marito o in una situazione in cui ammettere che le piace il cazzo indipendentemente dai sentimenti e dall'immagine ideale di donna e mamma potrebbe esporla a un giudizio negativo, sia maschile che femminile.
O sbaglio?
Perché nella vita di tutti i giorni non ne trovi cos' tante di donne che ammettano con orgoglio di essere scafate...


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> cosa intendi per scafata?


che ho avuto parecchie esperienze e di diverso tipo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> che ho avuto parecchie esperienze e di diverso tipo.


però questo fa parte un po' di tutti in età matura


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In pratica la donna nel tradimento è finalmente libera di esprimere sé stessa, cosa che non può fare liberamente col marito o in una situazione in cui ammettere che le piace il cazzo indipendentemente dai sentimenti e dall'immagine ideale di donna e mamma potrebbe esporla a un giudizio negativo, sia maschile che femminile.
> O sbaglio?
> Perché nella vita di tutti i giorni non ne trovi cos' tante di donne che ammettano con orgoglio di essere scafate...


Io ne conosco parecchie di donne che ammettono serenamente le loro esperienze. 
con quel che ne consegue ancora anche adesso con alcuni tipi di maschi eh. 

concordo sul fatto che a volte nel tradimento - che poi no è il tradimento ma un certo tipo di relazione sganciata dai legami - sia più semplice. 
Non c'è affettività in gioco.

Fra sconosciuti è molto più semplice essere liberi. 

Essere liberi fra conosciuti richiede una certa intenzionalità e anche una certa predisposizione al rischio. 

Fra conosciuti, che stanno costruendo una relazione, per poterlo essere serve sganciarsi da tutta una serie di immagini che ci si proietta addosso. 
A partire, per esempio, dalle immagini, spesso inconsapevoli del "tipo giusto di donna/uomo" che si vuole accanto in una relazione progettuale. 

Pensa a tutti i non detti che si trattengono per timore di ferire, offendere. Quei non detti che si trattengono per non urtare la sensibilità dell'altro raccontandosi che sono cazzate. E poi si accumulano...

ho letto un sacco di uomini, pure qui, che ritengono che una che ha un passato insomma...non è molto affidabile eh.
Sai, chissà che ti può combinare una così..


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> però questo fa parte un po' di tutti in età matura


diamo una quantità.

cosa intendi per parecchie?


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In pratica la donna nel tradimento è finalmente libera di esprimere sé stessa, cosa che non può fare liberamente col marito o in una situazione in cui ammettere che le piace il cazzo indipendentemente dai sentimenti e dall'immagine ideale di donna e mamma potrebbe esporla a un giudizio negativo, sia maschile che femminile.
> O sbaglio?
> Perché nella vita di tutti i giorni non ne trovi cos' tante di donne che ammettano con orgoglio di essere scafate...


Boh.
Semplicemente rilevo che ha messo da subito in chiaro i propri paletti a un uomo.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io ne conosco parecchie di donne che ammettono serenamente le loro esperienze.
> con quel che ne consegue ancora anche adesso con alcuni tipi di maschi eh.
> 
> concordo sul fatto che a volte nel tradimento - che poi no è il tradimento ma un certo tipo di relazione sganciata dai legami - sia più semplice.
> ...


In pratica succede come con le auto... 
Si tira indietro il chilometraggio perché dire 150.000 km è brutto.
Una lucidata alla carrozzeria e ai 50.000 ci credono tutti.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> però questo fa parte un po' di tutti in età matura


Ma anche no, se ti sei sposato giovane.
In teoria.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In pratica succede come con le auto...
> Si tira indietro il chilometraggio perché dire 150.000 km è brutto.
> Una lucidata alla carrozzeria e ai 50.000 ci credono tutti.


A me a volte pare una cosa del genere, sì. 

Una cosa tipo, ho voglia di scoparti dal primo momento in cui ti ho visto. Ma non lo faccio.
Prima ti testo, mi testo, verifico la questione dei sentimenti, la serietà delle intenzioni etc etc.

E capisco che se si è in cerca di una relazione stabile si prendano cautele...ma penso anche che siano cagate, non c'è cautela che tenga. 
Ci si conosce sperimentandosi. 

A volte va bene, a volte va male. 
Che poi...male...se è andata "male" è andata bene in realtà.
significa semplicemente che non scorreva. 

Mi sembrano tutti paletti che si mettono per non lanciarsi in una situazione e lasciarsi portare. 
Un "tirare indietro" portati da dubbi e timori ricoperti di buone intenzioni e precauzioni.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> ho letto un sacco di uomini, pure qui, che ritengono che una che ha un passato insomma...non è molto affidabile eh.
> Sai, chissà che ti può combinare una così..


Certo.
Io ricordo che mia moglie era tutta orgogliosa di sembrare scafata con l'amante.
La intrigava il gioco della troia, in un motel, con le pareti che risuonavano degli amplessi delle stanze accanto.
Sono confessioni che ho raccolto...
Sembra quasi che ci sia da vergognarsi, oggi, nel non avere molta esperienza, e se questo concetto era attribuibile al sesso maschile soltanto fino a qualche anno fa, ora anche le donne possono subire lo stesso giudizio in alcune situazioni.
L'inesperienza: qualcosa da nascondere. 
Resta come sempre il giudizio sulle scelte individuali.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me a volte pare una cosa del genere, sì.
> 
> Una cosa tipo, ho voglia di scoparti dal primo momento in cui ti ho visto. Ma non lo faccio.
> Prima ti testo, mi testo, verifico la questione dei sentimenti, la serietà delle intenzioni etc etc.
> ...


Sì, credo anch'io.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In pratica la donna nel tradimento è finalmente libera di esprimere sé stessa, cosa che non può fare liberamente col marito o in una situazione in cui ammettere che le piace il cazzo indipendentemente dai sentimenti e dall'immagine ideale di donna e mamma potrebbe esporla a un giudizio negativo, sia maschile che femminile.
> O sbaglio?
> Perché nella vita di tutti i giorni non ne trovi cos' tante di donne che ammettano con orgoglio di essere scafate...


Comunque quello che la moglie di V. ha detto è DESIDERIO. Sentirsi desiderata. Essere corteggiata.
Non è detto che nel suo desiderio debba arrivare ad avere rapporti di sesso con altri. Cosa che però implicherebbe una capacità di gioco senza concedersi.
Per V. il doppio invito è una scelta: scegli me marito o me uomo della chat che ti desidera? Lui si aspetta che chieda al lui marito di spostare il weekend. Se in questo periodo di tempo, causa rabbia contenuta, si mostra freddo e staccato potrebbe -dico potrebbe- essere lui stesso a spingerla nel concedersi questo weekend con l'altro. Quindi nel sapere contribuire a scrivere un futuro (relativo all'appuntamento) che al momento non è stato scritto.
Voglio dire, un bel weekend con gita fuori porta col marito, che salta per 2 ore (3?) ad incontrare uno sconosciuto. Certo il marito è sempre lì, e il weekend potrebbe essere il seguente, ma l'altro chi è? Nessuno. Neppure mai visto.
E' solo pepe, desiderio. E se è stata presa dal marito/uomo misterioso della chat in un certo senso l'ha scelto di nuovo, scartando altri e concentrandosi su lui per due mesi. Lui dice di aver giocato facile conoscendo i gusti di lei, ma quanto ha cercato di mascherare se stesso come personalità nel proporsi a lei?
Creare una finta identità e portarla avanti per due mesi, è fattibile? Quanto lontano di può andare dall'essere se stessi? Parlo di lui, non di lei.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> diamo una quantità.
> 
> cosa intendi per parecchie?


Veramente cosa intendi tu


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> Io ricordo che mia moglie era tutta orgogliosa di sembrare scafata con l'amante.
> La intrigava il gioco della troia, in un motel, con le pareti che risuonavano degli amplessi delle stanze accanto.
> Sono confessioni che ho raccolto...
> ...


Guarda, io non so bene il meccanismo che scatta eh. 
Mi è sempre piaciuto sentirmi troia, e non ho mai tirato indietro in quel sentire. 

Ho fatto tutte le esperienze che ho desiderato fare. Se mi guardo indietro, non ho mancanze. 
Quel che volevo sperimentare, l'ho sperimentato. 

non ne ho mai fatto mistero, e mi sono presa, in particolare quando ero ragazza, anche quel che ne conseguiva. 
mi ricordo di un tipo, che mi piaceva veramente moltissimo, che mi aveva chiesto, come prova d'amore, di smettere di essere quella che ero. Ossia uscire da sola, andare a ballare, conoscere gente. Mi chiedeva di trasformarmi nella "sua ragazza immaginaria" ossia quella che la sera era a casa presto, che lo aspettava alla finestra per certi versi, che non aveva esperienze. (l'inesperta che lui potesse guidare alla scoperta di mondi)

Ci ho pianto. ci sono rimasta male. 
E poi l'ho sfanculato. 

Erano problemi suoi. di percezione di sè, non di me. 

forse a tua moglie mancava quel vissuto. 
forse il tuo modo di porti con lei, di tenerla a quel modo in palmo di mano, come se fosse la cosa più preziosa al mondo, non bastava. non la rappresentava tutta. 
Aveva bisogno di sentire una parte più "selvatica" e meno delicata. 

io, non potrei rinunciare alla mia parte selvatica. 
Mi deprimerei.

Non è ipotesi eh.
Ho provato a farlo col mio ex, per farlo sentire al sicuro, credendo di dargli il tempo di arrivare anche all'altra.
 Sono finita a dormire 18 ore al giorno quando potevo, e ad alzarmi ogni mattina come se dovessi affrontare la morte. Che piuttosto che aprire gli occhi, le martellate sulle unghie. 
Il desiderio per lui era ovviamente evaporato. 

E' un errore che non rifarò più.
O sono anche la troia (che poi, è una parola sintesi ma anche di biforcazione...dentro ci sono parecchi significati in termini di fantasie al femminile) o meglio salutarci.

Essere lo swaroski, il fiorellino delicato, il cuore del focolare e basta. No. 

Io muoio dentro. 

forse tua moglie sente cose simili. 
E non sa dirle neppure a se stessa. 

Come minimo desiderava sentirsi parte di un mondo che le mancava e che la "chiamava" da dentro.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Comunque quello che la moglie di V. ha detto è DESIDERIO. Sentirsi desiderata. Essere corteggiata.
> Non è detto che nel suo desiderio debba arrivare ad avere rapporti di sesso con altri. Cosa che però implicherebbe una capacità di gioco senza concedersi.
> Per V. il doppio invito è una scelta: scegli me marito o me uomo della chat che ti desidera? Lui si aspetta che chieda al lui marito di spostare il weekend. Se in questo periodo di tempo, causa rabbia contenuta, si mostra freddo e staccato potrebbe -dico potrebbe- essere lui stesso a spingerla nel concedersi questo weekend con l'altro. Quindi nel sapere contribuire a scrivere un futuro (relativo all'appuntamento) che al momento non è stato scritto.
> Voglio dire, un bel weekend con gita fuori porta col marito, che salta per 2 ore (3?) ad incontrare uno sconosciuto. Certo il marito è sempre lì, e il weekend potrebbe essere il seguente, ma l'altro chi è? Nessuno. Neppure mai visto.
> ...


Sai che è una bellissima trama per un racconto?
Molto intrigante.:up:


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> Veramente cosa intendi tu


:rotfl::rotfl:

guarda che non ti carbonizzi se ti esponi alla luce eh 

ho avuto più uomini contemporaneamente, ho giocato con sconosciuti incontrati quella sera, ho frequentato posti dove il contatto fisico e il sesso erano normalità e non legate ad altro se non al desiderio di trovare piacere. 
E un po' di altre cose 

Ho trovato una definizione che calza secondo me: scafata è aver avuto pluralità di esperienze in pluralità di contesti. 
Un ventaglio aperto sulle opzioni della sessualità fra individui.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> O sono anche la troia (che poi, è una parola sintesi ma anche di biforcazione...dentro ci sono parecchi significati in termini di fantasie al femminile) o meglio salutarci.
> 
> Essere lo swaroski, il fiorellino delicato, il cuore del focolare e basta. No.
> 
> ...


Al di là di mia moglie, quella in neretto è una motivazione che mi sembra sia applicabile a non pochi tradimenti femminili.
Mi sto chiedendo se possa valere lo stesso discorso per un uomo.
Comunque sentirsi "porco/troia" ha il suo fascino...
Mi sembra che attiri molti.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Al di là di mia moglie, quella in neretto è una motivazione che mi sembra sia applicabile a non pochi tradimenti femminili.
> Mi sto chiedendo se possa valere lo stesso discorso per un uomo.



Che parlino i traditori!!


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che è una bellissima trama per un racconto?
> Molto intrigante.:up:


Ma è il suo di racconto, lo sta scrivendo lui (vale anche per tutti noi in generale).
Entrando nella chat lui ha aperto il vaso di Pandora e ne è stato travolto.

Ora, non so se con calcolo o senza, sta facendo i conti su casa, soldi, possibile separazione, ma a lui e di lui cosa rimane dopo tutto questo?


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda, io non so bene il meccanismo che scatta eh.
> Mi è sempre piaciuto sentirmi troia, e non ho mai tirato indietro in quel sentire.
> 
> Ho fatto tutte le esperienze che ho desiderato fare. Se mi guardo indietro, non ho mancanze.
> ...


Tu associ la tua parte selvatica con essere troia?
Mi colpisce "selvatica", ma non lo associo con troia.


----------



## ipazia (28 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu associ la tua parte selvatica con essere troia?
> Mi colpisce "selvatica", ma non lo associo con troia.


C'è dentro la parte dell'osceno, per me, in selvatica e anche in troia. 
E l'oscena per me è una parte fondante l'essere. Il mio perlomeno. 

troia è una parola che si avvicina, e che in un qualche modo rende l'idea. 

Un modo per semplificare insomma. 

Poi, andarci dentro come abbiamo fatto in diversi 3d, escono le declinazioni. 

Se preferisci, selvaggia. 
Ma selvatica mi rende meglio l'idea anche di addomesticamento "perduto" per certi versi. 

sono sfumature


----------



## Jacaranda (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Con tanto di invito a cena accettato?


Mi riferisco al suo millantare esperienze pregresse


----------



## alberto15 (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In pratica la donna nel tradimento è finalmente libera di esprimere sé stessa, cosa che non può fare liberamente col marito o in una situazione in cui ammettere che le piace il cazzo indipendentemente dai sentimenti e dall'immagine ideale di donna e mamma potrebbe esporla a un giudizio negativo, sia maschile che femminile.O sbaglio?Perché nella vita di tutti i giorni non ne trovi cos' tante di donne che ammettano con orgoglio di essere scafate...


perche' ci sono i muri delle convenzioni sociali che anche il nostro amico arcistufo e' costretto a rispettare nonostante qua si senta piu' libero.....Se guardi il sito che ti ho detto ci sono 600.000 iscritti cioe' l'1% della popolazione compresi 90enni e bambini quindi almeno il 6/7% della popolazione attiva. Quindi ......


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In pratica la donna nel tradimento è finalmente libera di esprimere sé stessa, cosa che non può fare liberamente col marito o in una situazione in cui ammettere che le piace il cazzo indipendentemente dai sentimenti e dall'immagine ideale di donna e mamma potrebbe esporla a un giudizio negativo, sia maschile che femminile.
> O sbaglio?
> Perché nella vita di tutti i giorni non ne trovi cos' tante di donne che ammettano con orgoglio di essere scafate...


Guarda, Senza voler scomodare analisi psicanalitiche che stanno molto meglio in bocca a zia Ipalgida che al sottoscritto, il meccanismo è piuttosto semplice: i maschi si cagano sotto al confronto. Quindi, basandosi sul fatto che _ogni donna sceglie l'uomo che la sceglierà_, come diceva mia nonna, una donna non deve mostrarsi scafata finché non ha scelto il donatore di genetica buona e/o bancomat con cui figliare, perché c'è una buona possibilità che quello invece di sentirsi il più figo del giro abbia comunque il sospetto di avere il cazzo piccolo e quindi scappi in cerca di porti con minor concorrenza dove fare attraccare il suo bastimento carico carico di spermini. Motivo per cui le femmine finché non si sentono "sistemate" sono molto più attente a sciorinare al mondo la panoplia di cazzi al loro attivo. Guarda che mica è un caso se le femmine stanno davvero bene con loro stesse finché sono molto giovani e ai figli non ci pensano proprio, oppure subito dopo aver messo al sicuro il proprio bagaglio di dna. Tradotto in termini pratici scopare le ventenni va benissimo, scopare le quarantenni va meglio che scopare le ventenni, ma non scoparti mai una tra i 29 e i 39 perché tutto il loro essere si gattamortizza in virtù dell'orologio biologico. Tanto per fare incazzare un po' di benpensanti a sto punto ribadirei pure che il tradimento tanto per cambiare è l'unico modo per mantenersi fedeli a sé stessi. Per le donne soprattutto. Una mantide divora il maschio, mica smette di scopare: dopo aver sdraiato un povero maschio da sesso trasformandolo in un papà ammettere con te stessa che quel povero relitto svuotato che hai vicino non ti piace più e voglio un giocattolo nuovo per me è la ciliegina sulla torta. Ho problemi a rispettare davvero una donna che non faccia questo ragionamento


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è dentro la parte dell'osceno, per me, in selvatica e anche in troia.
> E l'oscena per me è una parte fondante l'essere. Il mio perlomeno.
> 
> troia è una parola che si avvicina, e che in un qualche modo rende l'idea.
> ...


Mah. Io continuo a trovare troia come termine molto più oggettivante piuttosto che selvatico. Per me una troia continua ad essere qualcuno che utilizza il sesso non tanto per godere quanto come mezzo per ottenere altro. Non necessariamente soldi, ma altro.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> perche' ci sono i muri delle convenzioni sociali che anche il nostro amico arcistufo e' costretto a rispettare nonostante qua si senta piu' libero.....Se guardi il sito che ti ho detto ci sono 600.000 iscritti cioe' l'1% della popolazione compresi 90enni e bambini quindi almeno il 6/7% della popolazione attiva. Quindi ......


Eh. Sossoldi. L'ipocrisia è il lubrificante del sistema. Non so se già l'ho raccontato, ma l'ultima volta che mi sono schiantato in moto ho ricevuto una quantità industriale di telefonate di cordoglio di gente che mi odia e che si stava augurando che morissi. e ovviamente lo sapevo benissimo. Un'altra volta un tizio sempre di quelli che mi vorrebbe vedere morto _possibilmente con un cancro che mi mangi lentamente_ (sempre perché dove lavoro io anche i muri hanno le orecchie), Mi ha chiamato prima di entrare in terapia intensiva post infarto per scusarsi di aver avuto un infarto. 
Queste sono le regole sociali. Un complesso di Procedura per il lavaggio del cervello che ti rendono automaticamente un pollo in batteria che nasce con l'unico scopo di finire in padella


----------



## Vera (28 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda, Senza voler scomodare analisi psicanalitiche che stanno molto meglio in bocca a zia Ipalgida che al sottoscritto, il meccanismo è piuttosto semplice: i maschi si cagano sotto al confronto. Quindi, basandosi sul fatto che _ogni donna sceglie l'uomo che la sceglierà_, come diceva mia nonna, una donna non deve mostrarsi scafata finché non ha scelto il donatore di genetica buona e/o bancomat con cui figliare, perché c'è una buona possibilità che quello invece di sentirsi il più figo del giro abbia comunque il sospetto di avere il cazzo piccolo e quindi scappi in cerca di porti con minor concorrenza dove fare attraccare il suo bastimento carico carico di spermini. Motivo per cui le femmine finché non si sentono "sistemate" sono molto più attente a sciorinare al mondo la panoplia di cazzi al loro attivo. Guarda che mica è un caso se le femmine stanno davvero bene con loro stesse finché sono molto giovani e ai figli non ci pensano proprio, oppure subito dopo aver messo al sicuro il proprio bagaglio di dna. Tradotto in termini pratici scopare le ventenni va benissimo, scopare le quarantenni va meglio che scopare le ventenni, *ma non scoparti mai una tra i 29 e i 39 *perché tutto il loro essere si gattamortizza in virtù dell'orologio biologico. Tanto per fare incazzare un po' di benpensanti a sto punto ribadirei pure che il tradimento tanto per cambiare è l'unico modo per mantenersi fedeli a sé stessi. Per le donne soprattutto. Una mantide divora il maschio, mica smette di scopare: dopo aver sdraiato un povero maschio da sesso trasformandolo in un papà ammettere con te stessa che quel povero relitto svuotato che hai vicino non ti piace più e voglio un giocattolo nuovo per me è la ciliegina sulla torta. Ho problemi a rispettare davvero una donna che non faccia questo ragionamento


E che cazzo! Non spargere la voce che qui non si tromba più


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Invece e' quello che e' capitato a me uguale uguale


A me è capitato di peggio.
Ma non è che bisogna fare proiezioni e illazioni in base alla propria esperienza.
Può essere tutto. 
Ma il fatto è che vigor non aveva alcun elemento e si è impegnato per averlo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Provo a risponderti
> 
> Per parte mia, nessuna idea di film americano: non mi e' capitato tante volte  (ma faccio pure materie di settore) ma mi e' capitato, di lavorare in sinergia con investigatori privati. Non sono cose da film. E non è neanche vero che gli avvocati  "ti fanno fare la giudiziale" perché ci guadagnano di più. Esistono pure quelli. Ma non sono "gli avvocati". Dopo di che: lui e' incazzato. A mio parere tutti i torti non li ha. E comunque resta che si deve smaltire l'incazzatura. E non si è presentato dicendo di. "voler comprendere". Ora, credo che per prima cosa lui debba orientare al meglio i suoi intenti. Senz'altro NON sbattere la moglie sul pianerottolo. O passare lui per scemo.
> Perché credi che i "pregressi" raccontati da lei siano invenzioni?
> ...


Appunto per questo mi sembra assurdo alimentare l’incendio.
Poi il fatto che vigor abbia voluto creare il caso è altrettanto evidente.
Se ci si mette su un piano manipolatorio si può far dire tante cose alle persone.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non mi sarei mai aspettata di doverlo dire, specialmente da donna.
> 
> Se fosse un uomo beccato a chattare e a scambiarsi foto, direste lo stesso????
> 
> O giù tutti con "il solito porco"?





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sarebbe stato capito molto più velocemente e perdonato, credimi


A me sembrerebbe un motivo futile.
Soprattutto la freddezza con cui lui l’ha tentata per mesi (una scafata davvero ci mette meno) mi fanno apparire la cosa più una cosa su cui ragionare che una ragione per infuriarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Beh...fermandosi a quanto scritto dal diretto interessato, la prima cosa che gli è venuta naturale non è stata parlare.
> Ma prendere in mano il telefono e fare altro.
> 
> Poi si può dire che la cosa migliore sarebbe parlare - anche se non sempre è vero -
> ...


È stato freddissimo per mesi. Solo adesso ha la rabbia?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> da un avvocato perché la moglie scrive in una chat (perchè poi due t?)
> 
> forse non ho letto bene ma pare che tutto giri intorno al fatto che si debbano raccogliere delle prove, quindi un problema pratico-economico-organizzativo.
> sembra più un socio che scopre uno spionaggio industriale ai suoi danni, di sentimenti non ne ho colti


Non ha scoperto niente. Ha fatto continue offerte che non si potevano rifiutare.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In pratica succede come con le auto...
> Si tira indietro il chilometraggio perché dire 150.000 km è brutto.
> Una lucidata alla carrozzeria e ai 50.000 ci credono tutti.


Uhm qui mi sembra più una che vuol far credere di avere la patente da decenni. Può essere vero, ma potrebbe anche avere il foglio rosa.
Io in autostrada con una con il foglio rosa non vado.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto per questo mi sembra assurdo alimentare l’incendio.
> Poi il fatto che vigor abbia voluto creare il caso è altrettanto evidente.
> Se ci si mette su un piano manipolatorio si può far dire tante cose alle persone.


Possiamo fare tutti i ragionamenti sul  "prima" che vuoi.
Ma restano dei fatti.
Ha guardato il cellulare della moglie, bello. "aperto" senza password.
Ha notato  (un po' strano) che le chat con le amiche erano lì.
Quelle con gli amici tutte cancellate.
Il resto più pulito di una sala operatoria.
Si è iscritto alla chat.
E poi ci sono i fatti di cui abbiamo parlato.

Ha creato un. "caso"?
Diciamo piuttosto che lo ha fatto con mezzi che non tutti avrebbero usato. Ma il "tarlo" del dubbio credo che lo abbia avuto dalle chat cancellate. Non è che quello che ne e' seguito e' stato molto rassicurante.

Non credo che  "ci goda".
Se poi il tutto è stato fatto un po' come si diceva in altra discussione e altro contesto con @JimCain a proposito di attendere il passo falso dell'altro per avere il pretesto, io questo davvero non lo posso sapere.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ha scoperto niente. Ha fatto continue offerte che non si potevano rifiutare.


Beh.
No. Che non si potessero rifiutare proprio no.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh.
> No. Che non si potessero rifiutare proprio no.


Non credi che io (che non ti conosco certo come un marito per più di due decenni) potrei (fingendomi un uomo) dirti le cose giuste per incuriosirti e coinvolgerti fino a convincerti a venire a cena?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> E che cazzo! Non spargere la voce che qui non si tromba più


Ma figurati. La fuori è pieno di gente che gira con un mirino disegnato sul culo e non lo sa.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credi che io (che non ti conosco certo come un marito per più di due decenni) potrei (fingendomi un uomo) dirti le cose giuste per incuriosirti e coinvolgerti fino a convincerti a venire a cena?


Si.
E ti premetterei a caratteri cubitali che è solo per scambiare quattro chiacchiere tra amici, se non ho altre intenzioni.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si.
> E ti premetterei a caratteri cubitali che è solo per scambiare quattro chiacchiere tra amici, se non ho altre intenzioni.


Tu.
Un’altra potrebbe essere condotta a dire altro.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me è capitato di peggio.
> Ma non è che bisogna fare proiezioni e illazioni in base alla propria esperienza.
> *Può essere tutto. *
> Ma il fatto è che vigor non aveva alcun elemento e si è impegnato per averlo.


A me sembra una cosa sola.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credi che io (che non ti conosco certo come un marito per più di due decenni) potrei (fingendomi un uomo) dirti le cose giuste per incuriosirti e coinvolgerti fino a convincerti a venire a cena?


Dipende quanta percentuale lui ha dato a questo giochetto e quanta alle confidenze estorte (su cui nel topic è stato vago).
Pensa solo al racconto di lei con possibili altri. Lui da marito che domanda poteva essere interessato a fare. Immagino: ma con tuo marito come fai? Risposta: siamo molto liberi, entrambi seguiamo svariate attività divise.
E lui che si sente un pirla convinto che quella "libertà" fosse un valore del loro rapporto, non terreno in cui lei andava a cercare altri.
Vero o non vero il tarlo del tradimento è innestato.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> C'è dentro la parte dell'osceno, per me, in selvatica e anche in troia.
> E l'oscena per me è una parte fondante l'essere. Il mio perlomeno.
> 
> troia è una parola che si avvicina, e che in un qualche modo rende l'idea.
> ...


Non so se selvatico sia osceno. Visto dal punto di vista del mondo selvatico.
Sicuramente lo è per il mondo addomesticato / civilizzato / religioso.
Il mondo selvatico risponde a leggi ben precise, non è caos. 
Un biacco che si infila dentro un nido a far incetta di uova non è osceno, nei termini in cui lo fa per sfamarsi. Solo nel mondo domestico uno potrebbe fare qualcosa di simile non per fame ma per qualche deviazione mentale. Persino una folaga madre che uccide uno dei piccoli perchè si rende conto di non poterli sfamare tutti non è oscena, nell'estrema crudezza del gesto (osservato da domestici è agghiacciante). L'evoluzione si adopera anche contro la violenza oscena: mi puoi violentare, ma io ho portato nel tempo un'evoluzione al mio corpo che blocca il tuo sperma, il tuo seme in me non entra (la femmina di germano reale).
Quindi è la tua parte domestica che giudica selvatica/oscena/troia l'altra parte di te.
Tu hai capito -mi pare- che la parte selvatica hai bisogno di lasciarla vivere, che fa parte di te, e non va repressa.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credi che io (che non ti conosco certo come un marito per più di due decenni) potrei (fingendomi un uomo) dirti le cose giuste per incuriosirti e coinvolgerti fino a convincerti a venire a cena?


Certo.
E lo dico a mia moglie, se non ho altri fini.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Dipende quanta percentuale lui ha dato a questo giochetto e quanta alle confidenze estorte (su cui nel topic è stato vago).
> Pensa solo al racconto di lei con possibili altri. Lui da marito che domanda poteva essere interessato a fare. *Immagino: ma con tuo marito come fai? Risposta: siamo molto liberi, entrambi seguiamo svariate attività divise.*
> E lui che si sente un pirla convinto che quella "libertà" fosse un valore del loro rapporto, non terreno in cui lei andava a cercare altri.
> Vero o non vero il tarlo del tradimento è innestato.



Più o meno quello che ho letto nelle chat di mia moglie.
Domande di prassi.


----------



## Vera (28 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma figurati. La fuori è pieno di gente che gira con un mirino disegnato sul culo e non lo sa.


Ho una mira di merda.
Menomale.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Certo.
> E lo dico a mia moglie, se non ho altri fini.


Io ho posto più volte qui la questione di parlare delle tentazioni. L’ho fatto solo io.
Tutti mi hanno risposto che sono cose da vivere e smazzarsi per i fatti propri. 
Nessuno ha detto che non ci sono tentazioni o che le hanno respinte con disgusto informando il partner.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho posto più volte qui la questione di parlare delle tentazioni. L’ho fatto solo io.
> Tutti mi hanno risposto che sono cose da vivere e smazzarsi per i fatti propri.
> Nessuno ha detto che non ci sono tentazioni o che le hanno respinte con disgusto informando il partner.



Mah, io sono uscito con donne da solo e l'ho sempre detto a mia moglie, non avendo in quelle occasioni nulla da nascondere.
Tentazione o meno, quello che mi faceva comportare così era la certezza delle mie intenzioni, mica il disgusto.
Non uscirei mai con una che non mi interessasse in una situazione ambigua, ovvero in cui lei potrebbe forse essere interessata a me o ad altro. Non sarebbe una serata  rilassante.
Se fossi invece interessato a una farei in modo che le mie uscite abbiano sempre una copertura.
O nascondendole, oppure, non potendo farlo, non facendole sembrare di coppia.
Qui la moglie dovrebbe _semplicemente_ dire al marito: "Ciao, esco con uno conosciuto in chat".
Se non lo fa, è evidente che vuole la "storiella".


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, io sono uscito con donne da solo e l'ho sempre detto a mia moglie, non avendo in quelle occasioni nulla da nascondere.
> Tentazione o meno, quello che mi faceva comportare così era la certezza delle mie intenzioni, mica il disgusto.
> Non uscirei mai con una che non mi interessasse in una situazione ambigua, ovvero in cui lei potrebbe forse essere interessata a me o ad altro. Non sarebbe una serata  rilassante.
> Se fossi invece interessato a una farei in modo che le mie uscite abbiano sempre una copertura.
> ...


Tu sei tu.
Io sono io.
Andare a vedere le carte non è intenzione di far altro. Tenendo conto che lo sconosciuto non è sconosciuto, ma la conosce ha impiegato il suo tempo per indurla in tentazione invece di coltivare la relazione.
Le domande trabocchetto le ho sempre trovate insopportabili.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu sei tu.
> Io sono io.
> Andare a vedere le carte non è intenzione di far altro. Tenendo conto che lo sconosciuto non è sconosciuto, ma la conosce ha impiegato il suo tempo per *indurla in tentazione* invece di coltivare la relazione.
> Le domande trabocchetto le ho sempre trovate insopportabili.


Sul neretto mi viene da ridere.
E' adulta, sa quel che vuole e quel che fa.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sul neretto mi viene da ridere.
> E' adulta, sa quel che vuole e quel che fa.


Credo volesse dire che ha fatto  "leva" su desideri (anche quello di trovare chi ci capisce al volo) che sono più o meno fonte di attrazione per tutti.
Lo capisco il suo ragionamento, sia pure che nel caso concreto c'è un. "corredo"  (dichiararsi navigata e in cerca di una avventura) che in ogni caso non quadra.


----------



## danny (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo volesse dire che ha fatto  "leva" su desideri (anche quello di trovare chi ci capisce al volo) che sono più o meno fonte di attrazione per tutti.
> Lo capisco il suo ragionamento, sia pure che nel caso concreto c'è un. "corredo"  (dichiararsi navigata e in cerca di una avventura) che in ogni caso non quadra.


Oh, ha semplicemente sedotto sua moglie fingendosi uno sconosciuto.
E lei c'è stata, sempre pensando fosse un altro con cui ha intravisto delle affinità.
Ma la seduzione non è manipolazione.
Lo scambio di foto stimolanti toglie ogni dubbio alle intenzioni.
La segretezza della faccenda pure.
Mia moglie sa più o meno chi frequento tra le persone conosciute on line. 
Non è che se domani capita a un pranzo dove sono con qualcuna di queste persone può urlarmi con evidenti intenzioni omicide "Da dove cazzo viene fuori questa qua?".


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Oh, ha semplicemente sedotto sua moglie fingendosi uno sconosciuto.
> E lei c'è stata, sempre pensando fosse un altro con cui ha intravisto delle affinità.
> Ma la seduzione non è manipolazione.
> Lo scambio di foto stimolanti toglie ogni dubbio alle intenzioni.
> ...


Concordo.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2019)

io non la vedo come tentazione ma come gioco del cazzo.francamente


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> *guarda che non ti carbonizzi se ti esponi alla luce eh*
> 
> ...


non ho capito.
sei tu che hai parlato di parecchie. per fortuna hai deciso poi che l'idea di fare dei numeri fosse sciocca 

in realtà ho sempre dato a scafata un'accezione di disincanto , non necessariamente legata alla disinvoltura sessuale


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.
> Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.
> Se sono qui è perché vorrei dei pareri tra alcune opzioni che ho scelto. Ora vi spiego in poche parole
> Quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


Ma tua moglie è un uomo? Gli
..gli ...gli.... gli......


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è che ti apri una porta. Hai già evidentemente una porta aperta. Altrimenti se e' per amicizia e basta metti in chiaro A CARATTERI CUBITALI che non ci sono per te altre finalità. Oh... Ci ha chattato lui, non credo che si siano scambiati foto con le facce oscurate per niente.


Si...ma la moglie non riconosce il pisello?


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Si...ma la moglie non riconosce il pisello? &#55357;&#56833;


Le ha mandato foto non sue


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Si...ma la moglie non riconosce il pisello?


sporcaccione, avrà usato fotoshop


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> in realtà ho sempre dato a scafata un'accezione di disincanto , non necessariamente legata alla disinvoltura sessuale


Scusa, ma secondo quale vocabolario?

Scafato per me significa  "navigato". Esperto. Sicuro. Furbo  (se proprio vogliamo sfumare).
Una accezione di disincanto perché?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ma tua moglie è un uomo? Gli
> ..gli ...gli.... gli......


 ti ci metti anche tu


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembrerebbe un motivo futile.
> Soprattutto la freddezza con cui lui l’ha tentata per mesi (una scafata davvero ci mette meno) mi fanno apparire la cosa più una cosa su cui ragionare che una ragione per infuriarsi.


 piaceva anche a lui.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono mesi che lui chatta con la moglie. Se fosse stata una facile, sarebbero già al dunque da mo"
> Sicuramente lei vuole attenzioni e sentirsi desiderata da altri uomini. Dire che ha scopato con qualcuno prenderei con le pinze.
> Non so ma mancano parti riservate che potrebbero essere fondamentali.
> Lei dice che non ha mai avuto incontri al buio eppure ha avuto amanti nella chat. Incongruente


Quoto.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Grazie per il benvenuto anche a te.
> Sono incazzatissimo, ho una rabbia dentro che non puoi immaginare. Sono abbastanza freddo a tenermi tutto dentro e stare qui vicino a lei come se niente sapessi?
> Sono sempre stato una persona diplomatica,
> Ma in questo momento come primo incontro face to face non riuscirei a rimanere calmo.
> ...


Si bravo, così il tuo amico se la scopa , però a te dirà che è stata una seduta interlocutoria....


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Scusa, ma secondo quale vocabolario?
> 
> Scafato per me significa  "navigato". Esperto. Sicuro. Furbo  (se proprio vogliamo sfumare).
> Una accezione di disincanto perché?


inteso come pelo sullo stomaco.
è assurdo? boh, a me non sembrava


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Aspetti che arrivi e si sieda, senza farti vedere chiedi al cameriere di consegnarle un piatto con sopra un tovagliolo al cui interno le farai trovare la tua fede e una foto di voi due sul cui retro scriverai “Tutto inizia, tutto finisce. Spero per te che ne sia valsa la pena. Kiss”.
> Passerà dall’eccitazione di una probabile scopata, allo stordimento di veder sgretolare il mondo intorno a lei dinanzi ai suoi occhi, nel giro di pochi istanti.
> Assicurati soltanto di avere la possibilità di godere del suo sguardo in quel preciso momento in modo da poterlo portare sempre con te in ogni momento.
> Goditi ogni istante. Buon divertimento


Una vendetta coi controcazzi!


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> magari le ha inventate.
> 
> Guarda ho fatto la stessa identica cosa con mia moglie (che mi tradiva con un nostro cliente) mi sono finto un altro e sono entrato in chat con lei. E in chat mi ha scritto un misto di cose che sapevo (vere) di lei e della nostra famiglia e altre cose che non sapevo che riguardavano il sesso e l'amante. Le parti con l'amante che non conoscevo (ovviamente) le ha estremamente ingigantite per sembrare piu' in gamba e piu' affermata come donna. Nella realta' era un tradimento piccolo piccolo. L'ho perdonata, saro' un "buono " ma ho voluto salvare il matrimonio.


Vabbè ingegnere....tu hai usato la circostanza per rivitalizzare il tuo matrimonio; ma non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Siete sposati, avete due figli.
> Vai da un avvocato, fatti consigliare.
> Poi comportati da persona matura, tenendo conto che dovrai relazionarti con tua moglie tutta la vita necessariamente per i figli.
> Parlale, spiega le tue ragioni e le tue intenzioni.
> Lascia perdere le sceneggiate infantili che hai elencato sopra.


Bravo Danny.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ammesso che sia una storia vera non capisco perchè debba essere lui a spiegare.


Intanto se chiederà la separazione dovrà spiegarne le ragioni ; altrimenti che fa: la incontra, la riempie di insulti e fa partire la lettera dell'avvocato? Si parlava dell'ipotesi di non presentarsi all'appuntamento....Ma questo presuppone che lui l'ami ancora (ed è così) e che voglia ricucire. Che poi , a cinquanta o più anni, non tutti sono disponibili a mettersi sul mercato, nonostante non vi siano impedimenti economici , come pare in questa vicenda.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ok mi avete convinto, andrò da un avvocato.
> Ma a me non interessa pensare ora ad una separazione legale, quanto meno per colpa.


Allora lascia perdere: chiarisci con lei e poi eventualmente sarai sempre in tempo.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non guardare la cosa da strizzacervelli. Dal punto di vista legale è uno degli stratagemmi più utilizzati per separarsi perdendo il meno possibile dal punto di vista materiale. Anche perché se raggi x mesi una commedia del genere dentro casa i casi sono due: o ti stai divertendo a giocare più della supposta fedifraga, oppure i sentimenti sono finiti da un pezzo.


E nelle vene ciai il paraflù!


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> I figli so grandi [emoji56].
> Separazione dei beni e lavorano tutti e due [emoji41].
> Se gioca bene la sloggia senza colpo ferire [emoji41].


I figli van tutelati fino alla ragionevole fine degli studi: dove li mandi, sotto al ponte? Certo che possono rimanere col padre... Ma sai poi gli eventuali sviluppi in termini di convivenza ....


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma forse non vi è chiaro che questo uomo non ha alcuna idea di separarsi, e secondo come gli gira la giostra, lei se lo riporta a casa tenendolo per gli orecchi e facendolo sentire in colpa per quello che ha fatto
> 
> Eppure è così evidente
> 
> Altro che avvocati :rotfl:


La penso esattamente come te; lui qui si sfoga, ma sa che è il primo a rimetterci...almeno per il fatto che non avrebbe più la possibilità di avere a fianco la persona che ama (amava?) e che "non mi ha fatto mancare niente".


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> inteso come pelo sullo stomaco.
> è assurdo? boh, a me non sembrava


Ma boh. Se sei uno scafato in politica anche. 

Probabilmente non ho io il collegamento tra  "donna scafata" nelle relazioni con gli uomini e l'aggettivo disillusa.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Veramente pagine fa gli ho scritto che poteva, volendo, provare a ribaltare in positivo questo evento, questo "corteggiamento". Ma non se la sente.
> Lui vede un attacco del mondo esterno (rappresentato da altri uomini in chat) alla sua coppia, il suo punto di vista è stato vedere lei non alzare un muro verso terzi. Ha visto cadere intimità, confidenza, sincerità, fedeltà che dava per scontate.
> Poi non si capisce bene, perchè accenna a 10 anni (di tradimento? di chat?) e ha scritto chiaramente di non aver esposto tutte le cose che sa.


Era disattento.....mentre lei chattava lui costruiva le navi in bottiglia....


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> da un avvocato perché la moglie scrive in una chat (perchè poi due t?)
> 
> forse non ho letto bene ma pare che tutto giri intorno al fatto che si debbano raccogliere delle prove, quindi un problema pratico-economico-organizzativo.
> sembra più un socio che scopre uno spionaggio industriale ai suoi danni, di sentimenti non ne ho colti


Antigelo nelle vene....io stavo buttando giù il muro del bagno coi pugni....poi,mi sono calmato;anche dopo la
lettera dell'avvocato che le feci inviare..


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In pratica la donna nel tradimento è finalmente libera di esprimere sé stessa, cosa che non può fare liberamente col marito o in una situazione in cui ammettere che le piace il cazzo indipendentemente dai sentimenti e dall'immagine ideale di donna e mamma potrebbe esporla a un giudizio negativo, sia maschile che femminile.
> O sbaglio?
> Perché nella vita di tutti i giorni non ne trovi cos' tante di donne che ammettano con orgoglio di essere scafate...


Diciamo che proprio è difficile trovarne, che non vogliano una relazione seria.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> guarda che non ti carbonizzi se ti esponi alla luce eh
> 
> ...


Perfetto.... mia moglie è così! La prima , conosciuta a diciassette anni,era diversa; ma ho capito che doveva fare altre esperienze,ad un certo punto ci lasciammo, dopo alcuni precedenti tentativi di separazione.
La femmina disinibita ed indipendente  attrae e preoccupa.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> guarda che non ti carbonizzi se ti esponi alla luce eh


Morto :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Ho una mira di merda.
> Menomale.


Infatti. Sparare nel mucchio. Sempre.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito.
> sei tu che hai parlato di parecchie. per fortuna hai deciso poi che l'idea di fare dei numeri fosse sciocca
> 
> in realtà ho sempre dato a scafata un'accezione di disincanto , non necessariamente legata alla disinvoltura sessuale


Invece il tuo muro dei trofei sessuali come sta messo?


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le ha mandato foto non sue


Che poi questo è il dato più interessante di tutta la chat. Gli avrà mandato foto con il pisello che secondo lui piace alla consorte, una versione migliorata al Photoshop del pisello del legittimo oppure roba presa a caso per autocertificare che chiunque è meglio di lui? Perché questo spiegherebbe molto bene l'incazzatura.


----------



## Foglia (28 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che poi questo è il dato più interessante di tutta la chat. Gli avrà mandato foto con il pisello che secondo lui piace alla consorte, una versione migliorata al Photoshop del pisello del legittimo oppure roba presa a caso per autocertificare che chiunque è meglio di lui? Perché questo spiegherebbe molto bene l'incazzatura.


Io penso, al di là di come lui e' arrivato  "nel frangente", che sarei onestamente incazzata pure io.


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È stato freddissimo per mesi. Solo adesso ha la rabbia?


Gli è partito il termostato....e il motore va' in ebollizione.


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io penso, al di là di come lui e' arrivato  "nel frangente", che sarei onestamente incazzata pure io.


Come lui sia arrivato nel frangente è parte integrante della faccenda. Penso che se tieni in piedi un giocattolo del genere o ti stai divertendo o non te ne frega nulla. In qualunque caso il diritto di incazzarti, chiamiamola così la legittimazione attiva Te la sei fumata da un pezzo.


----------



## Vera (28 Marzo 2019)

Che si metta agli atti la foto del pisello. E' determinante per valutare la cazzata


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Marzo 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Che si metta agli atti la foto del pisello. E' determinante per valutare la cazzata


E soprattutto l'autostima del tipo :rotfl:


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Oh, ha semplicemente sedotto sua moglie fingendosi uno sconosciuto.
> E lei c'è stata, sempre pensando fosse un altro con cui ha intravisto delle affinità.
> Ma la seduzione non è manipolazione.
> Lo scambio di foto stimolanti toglie ogni dubbio alle intenzioni.
> ...


Anche perché sarebbe anomala la domanda.... non illegittima, ma fuori dal senso della logica. Come se mia moglie mi avesse fatto il terzo grado dopo avermi visto con la mia amica col cane , senza che ne avesse conoscenza preliminare.


----------



## Vigorvis (28 Marzo 2019)

Siete così tanti che non riesco a seguirvi. 
Quindi proverò a rispondere un po’ a tutti con un unico post. 
Dunque, devo specificare alcune cose che sono state interpretate male.  Inizio a dirvi  che la chat si chiama 
chatta. It   voglio specificare che noi abbiamo iniziato a chattare 3 mesi fa, ed è iniziata come due semplici amici, con contatti di circa 2 / 3 volte a settimana, dopo circa un mese e mezzo i contatti si sono incrementati per tutta la settimana tranne il sabato e la domenica per suo volere.  Le sue confessioni sono state date da poco più di due settimane,  questo perché siamo in una fase un po’ più intima,  se ho fatto tutto questo è perché ho avuto dei sospetti, se ho fatto tutto questo è perché non ho trovato niente sulle altre app, e agenda. 
Ma avevo il tarlo ormai,  dovevo chiedere a lei? 
Senza avere niente tra le mani?  I sospetti si sono fatti sempre più grandi quando notavo sul suo cellulare che cancelava anche le mie chatt.  Perché? Perché se erano innocue?  Così ho continuato.  Spero di essere stato chiaro su questo punto,  certo avrei potuto mettere un investigatore già prima, ma io non sapevo se realmente c'era qualcosa sotto,  non avevo niente di compromettente, solo indizi strani.  
Foglia ha capito tutto,   tutto quello che ho, e anche se si presenta all'appuntamento, io non ho niente, lei potrà giustificare in tanti modi, perché alla fine l'altro non c'è, e non c'è mai stato. Anche se provassi a registrare e cercare di tirare fuori dalla bocca di mia moglie, e difficile che lei confessa, anche perché prima di farlo lei si assicurerà di sapere quello che io so,  come dice foglia.  Se fallisco non avrò altre possibilità di sapere la verità.  Ecco perché l'avvocato lo ha sconsigliato, non è una questione di soldi. 
Anche Danny ha capito la situazione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Siete così tanti che non riesco a seguirvi.
> Quindi proverò a rispondere un po’ a tutti con un unico post.
> Dunque, devo specificare alcune cose che sono state interpretate male.  Inizio a dirvi  che la chat si chiama
> chatta. It   voglio specificare che noi abbiamo iniziato a chattare 3 mesi fa, ed è iniziata come due semplici amici, con contatti di circa 2 / 3 volte a settimana, dopo circa un mese e mezzo i contatti si sono incrementati per tutta la settimana tranne il sabato e la domenica per suo volere.  Le sue confessioni sono state date da poco più di due settimane,  questo perché siamo in una fase un po’ più intima,  se ho fatto tutto questo è perché ho avuto dei sospetti, se ho fatto tutto questo è perché non ho trovato niente sulle altre app, e agenda.
> ...


sei proprio tu a dire che ha cancellato la tua chat innocua.
Io mi auguro che tu abbia ragione sul tradimento. Se fosse che non ha mai fatto niente se non la profumiera, ti sarai danneggiato da solo.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> piaceva anche a lui.


Non solo.
A me ha dato l’idea di una cosa premeditata per incastrare una moglie a cui non ha nulla da rimproverare...forse lui sì.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Antigelo nelle vene....io stavo buttando giù il muro del bagno coi pugni....poi,mi sono calmato;anche dopo la
> lettera dell'avvocato che le feci inviare..


Mi pare normale


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Siete così tanti che non riesco a seguirvi.
> Quindi proverò a rispondere un po’ a tutti con un unico post.
> Dunque, devo specificare alcune cose che sono state interpretate male.  Inizio a dirvi  che la chat si chiama
> chatta. It   voglio specificare che noi abbiamo iniziato a chattare 3 mesi fa, ed è iniziata come due semplici amici, con contatti di circa 2 / 3 volte a settimana, dopo circa un mese e mezzo i contatti si sono incrementati per tutta la settimana tranne il sabato e la domenica per suo volere.  Le sue confessioni sono state date da poco più di due settimane,  questo perché siamo in una fase un po’ più intima,  se ho fatto tutto questo è perché ho avuto dei sospetti, se ho fatto tutto questo è perché non ho trovato niente sulle altre app, e agenda.
> ...


PARLARE per me è la cosa primaria.
Perché ti vuoi separare.
Sinceramente.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Siete così tanti che non riesco a seguirvi.
> Quindi proverò a rispondere un po’ a tutti con un unico post.
> Dunque, devo specificare alcune cose che sono state interpretate male.  Inizio a dirvi  che la chat si chiama
> chatta. It   voglio specificare che noi abbiamo iniziato a chattare 3 mesi fa, ed è iniziata come due semplici amici, con contatti di circa 2 / 3 volte a settimana, dopo circa un mese e mezzo i contatti si sono incrementati per tutta la settimana tranne il sabato e la domenica per suo volere.  Le sue confessioni sono state date da poco più di due settimane,  questo perché siamo in una fase un po’ più intima,  se ho fatto tutto questo è perché ho avuto dei sospetti, se ho fatto tutto questo è perché non ho trovato niente sulle altre app, e agenda.
> ...


Senti ma ciccia ciccia nelle confessioni cos'hai saputo. Ti ha raccontato dettagli che ti fanno capire con precisione che è stata con altri uomini? E' andata a casa di altri? Macchina? Motel? Ha frequentato per più tempo una stessa persona? E' uscita saltuariamente con uomini?
Oppure è tutto molto vago, ti ha fatto intendere ma che si ma forse anche no ma si come no...

Perchè per come la scrivi potrebbe essere che ti sei fregato la moglie da solo col fantasma di te in chat.


----------



## Vigorvis (28 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Senti ma ciccia ciccia nelle confessioni cos'hai saputo. Ti ha raccontato dettagli che ti fanno capire con precisione che è stata con altri uomini? E' andata a casa di altri? Macchina? Motel? Ha frequentato per più tempo una stessa persona? E' uscita saltuariamente con uomini?
> Oppure è tutto molto vago, ti ha fatto intendere ma che si ma forse anche no ma si come no...
> 
> Perchè per come la scrivi potrebbe essere che ti sei fregato la moglie da solo col fantasma di te in chat.


Macchina, ma solo in rare occasioni, a lei non piace in macchina. Hotel prevalentemente. 

Più che frequentazione, è conoscenza, 
Tramite chatt,  quando ci si incontra la prima volta non è detto che ci va a letto. 
Pensate quello che volete non c'è problema.


----------



## Vigorvis (28 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> PARLARE per me è la cosa primaria.
> Perché ti vuoi separare.
> Sinceramente.


Veramente pensi che sto facendo tutto questo perché voglio separarmi?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Veramente pensi che sto facendo tutto questo perché voglio separarmi?


Sì.
Tu non mi conosci, probabilmente, io ho deciso di separami in tre giorni.
Ma non ho teso trappole.


----------



## Vera (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Siete così tanti che non riesco a seguirvi.
> Quindi proverò a rispondere un po’ a tutti con un unico post.
> Dunque, devo specificare alcune cose che sono state interpretate male.  Inizio a dirvi  che la chat si chiama
> chatta. It   voglio specificare che noi abbiamo iniziato a chattare 3 mesi fa, ed è iniziata come due semplici amici, con contatti di circa 2 / 3 volte a settimana, dopo circa un mese e mezzo i contatti si sono incrementati per tutta la settimana tranne il sabato e la domenica per suo volere.  Le sue confessioni sono state date da poco più di due settimane,  questo perché siamo in una fase un po’ più intima,  se ho fatto tutto questo è perché ho avuto dei sospetti, se ho fatto tutto questo è perché non ho trovato niente sulle altre app, e agenda.
> ...


Un conto è se vuoi cercare per forza il marcio perché vuoi lasciarla ed un conto è che tu sappia per certo che lei ti ha tradito.
Ci sta che lei, per noia, si sia messa a parlare con sconosciuti. Questo non significa che sia arrivata a darla via a destra e manca. Con il tuo alter ego può essersi allargata un po' di più perché sapevi bene dove andare a parare. Mi viene uno che ha i miei stessi gusti, anticipa le mie battute, ha gli stessi pensieri (e mi manda la foto di un super pisello  ) Vuoi che non mi mandi in confusione? 
Ti piace vincere facile.
Se vuoi mollarla non c'è bisogno di tutto sto bordello eh.


----------



## Rosarose (28 Marzo 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Un conto è se vuoi cercare per forza il marcio perché vuoi lasciarla ed un conto è che tu sappia per certo che lei ti ha tradito.
> Ci sta che lei, per noia, si sia messa a parlare con sconosciuti. Questo non significa che sia arrivata a darla via a destra e manca. Con il tuo alter ego può essersi allargata un po' di più perché sapevi bene dove andare a parare. Mi viene uno che ha i miei stessi gusti, anticipa le mie battute, ha gli stessi pensieri (e mi manda la foto di un super pisello  ) Vuoi che non mi mandi in confusione?
> Ti piace vincere facile.
> Se vuoi mollarla non c'è bisogno di tutto sto bordello eh.


Ma scusa è proprio perché la conosce che evidentemente è sicuro che quello che le ha detto corrisponde a verità!!
Dovrebbe essere proprio machiavellico e contorto, uno che segue il tuo ragionamento e quello di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION].

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vera (28 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ma scusa è proprio perché la conosce che evidentemente è sicuro che quello che le ha detto corrisponde a verità!!
> Dovrebbe essere proprio machiavellico e contorto, uno che segue il tuo ragionamento e quello di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION].
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Quello che le ha detto? O quello che lei ha detto a lui, forse?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ma scusa è proprio perché la conosce che evidentemente è sicuro che quello che le ha detto corrisponde a verità!!
> Dovrebbe essere proprio machiavellico e contorto, uno che segue il tuo ragionamento e quello di @_Brunetta_.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma lei si è comportata in base a quello che ha creato lui. 
Anch’io sarei stata colpita da uno che mi avesse fatta sentire valorizzata per aspetti che nel quotidiano erano sottovalutati.


----------



## Vigorvis (28 Marzo 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Un conto è se vuoi cercare per forza il marcio perché vuoi lasciarla ed un conto è che tu sappia per certo che lei ti ha tradito.
> Ci sta che lei, per noia, si sia messa a parlare con sconosciuti. Questo non significa che sia arrivata a darla via a destra e manca. Con il tuo alter ego può essersi allargata un po' di più perché sapevi bene dove andare a parare. Mi viene uno che ha i miei stessi gusti, anticipa le mie battute, ha gli stessi pensieri (e mi manda la foto di un super pisello  ) Vuoi che non mi mandi in confusione?
> Ti piace vincere facile.
> Se vuoi mollarla non c'è bisogno di tutto sto bordello eh.


Beh se è questo quello che percepite, non posso farci niente, ma vi giuro che non e mia intenzione separarmi senza motivo.
E se anche fosse come voi pensate, cosa ci faccio qui?    A perdere tempo,?
Guardate che una cosa è leggere, altra cosa è viverla. 
Ciao


----------



## Vera (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Beh se è questo quello che percepite, non posso farci niente, ma vi giuro che non e mia intenzione separarmi senza motivo.
> E se anche fosse come voi pensate, cosa ci faccio qui?    A perdere tempo,?
> Guardate che una cosa è leggere, altra cosa è viverla.
> Ciao


Certo, come tutti. Io mi baso semplicemente su quello che tu hai raccontato. Non posso sapere altro, a meno che non sia tu ad esporti. Non ci vedo motivazioni valide per una separazione e te lo dice una che aveva più corna di un rave party di lumache.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Macchina, ma solo in rare occasioni, a lei non piace in macchina. Hotel prevalentemente.
> 
> Più che frequentazione, è conoscenza,
> Tramite chatt,  quando ci si incontra la prima volta non è detto che ci va a letto.
> Pensate quello che volete non c'è problema.


Era solo per capire. 
Diciamo che gli amanti, uomini e donne, sono meno interessati alla botta e via, per tutta una questione organizzativa (trovare qualcuno di fisso con cui accordarsi per appuntamenti è l'ideale, evita stress).
Gli uomini traditi del forum dalla moglie riportano un tradimento nell'arco di anni, con un unico uomo. Le donne sposate che hanno tradito anch'esse riportano in genere un unico uomo.
Poi può essere ci siano anche donne che ricercano nel tempo più amanti, e magari non lo dicono.

Ma gli utenti del forum possono darti risposta diretta, se ti dovesse interessare chiediglielo. Vedrai che qualcuno ti risponde. Te lo dico perchè è possibile, se già non hai informazioni dettagliate, che si tratti di una sola persona, di una sola relazione extraconiugale. Poi potrebbe essere uscita con altri ma senza che sia accaduto nulla (non è facile farsi piacere chiunque).


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Macchina, ma solo in rare occasioni, a lei non piace in macchina. Hotel prevalentemente.
> 
> Più che frequentazione, è conoscenza,
> Tramite chatt,  quando ci si incontra la prima volta non è detto che ci va a letto.
> Pensate quello che volete non c'è problema.


Faccio fatica a comprendere che una in chat , seppure ad uno sconosciuto, divulghi esperienze passate,con altri uomini; per mesi , con un epistolario che non si traduce in fatti concreti. Se fosse veramente una che necessita di extra sesso, non farebbe passare così tanto, e non si dilungherebbe in confidenze da liceali....


----------



## stany (28 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ma scusa è proprio perché la conosce che evidentemente è sicuro che quello che le ha detto corrisponde a verità!!
> Dovrebbe essere proprio machiavellico e contorto, uno che segue il tuo ragionamento e quello di [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION].
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Comunque , mi pare di aver capito che di tutte le chat spiate, a parte la sua, non abbia contezza di veri incontri ; perché lei ha cancellato ciò che potrebbe essere compromettente, e che testimoni di un minimo di relazioni  con una o più persone, visto anche l'epistolario che intrattiene col nostro. O è una che negli anni ne ha passati ,in senso prosaico, il più possibile, oppure è la classica profumiera che si svaga in chat. In ogni caso , precauzionalmente ha cancellato le tracce dal telefono . Forse col marito ha "ritrovato" le condizioni originarie su cui si basava il rapporto e, per questo, forse pare una relazione virtuale finalizzata ad un sentimento. Ma potrebbe sempre essere che lei per la data di scadenza scelga l'originale che ha a casa....


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> *non ho capito*.
> sei tu che hai parlato di parecchie. per fortuna hai deciso poi che l'idea di fare dei numeri fosse sciocca
> 
> in realtà ho sempre dato a scafata un'accezione di disincanto , non necessariamente legata alla disinvoltura sessuale


Ho sottolineato con una battuta il fatto che hai la marcata tendenza a non esporti in prima persona e a porre domande mirate a far esporre gli altri. 

Mi è venuto in mente il vampiro, che quando esce alla luce del sole si brucia. 

E mi ha fatta ridere. 

Adesso è chiaro? 

Non ho deciso che l'idea numerica sia sciocca. Le esperienze sono qualitative ma anche quantitative. 
Ed entrambi gli aspetti sono importanti per descrivere un quadro. 

Aver avuto un uomo, averne avuti dieci, piuttosto che cento oppure mille cambia di parecchio la scafatezza, non pensi? 

Siccome dalla tua risposta, ossia che in età matura tutti più o meno hanno avuto parecchie esperienze, ero curiosa di sapere cosa intendessi per parecchie. 
La tua non risposta mi ha confermato che per parecchie intendiamo scale numeriche molto diverse. 
E tanto mi è bastato per ritarare la risposta. 

Il disincanto...forse è un elemento interessante. 

Ma il riferimento di scafata in questo contesto era riferito alla donna che si mostra come molto esperta (ossia che ha avuto molte esperienze) ad un uomo e come questo venga o non venga creduto.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È stato freddissimo per mesi. Solo adesso ha la rabbia?


Io so che la rabbia è in grado di accumularsi per mesi e mesi sotto forma di pacatezza, e poi emergere ad uno scarto. 

Questo dipende dal grado di contenimento di ognuno. Ed è un grado soggettivo. 

Un formatore, proprio rispetto al contenimento, ce l'aveva disegnato semplicemente con un pennarello su un foglio...un contenitore che si riempie mano a mano. 
Ognuno ha una sua misura. Ognuno ha un suo tempo di riempimento. Ognuno ha un suo tempo per svuotare quel contenitore o farlo esplodere. 

E' facile


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mah. Io continuo a trovare troia come termine molto più oggettivante piuttosto che selvatico. Per me una troia continua ad essere qualcuno che utilizza il sesso non tanto per godere quanto come mezzo per ottenere altro. Non necessariamente soldi, ma altro.



Sono abbastanza d'accordo. Troia è un passaggio esplicito per l'oggettivazione, reciproca. 

Ma sono altrettanto convinta che se si perde la parte selvatica, o meglio, se la parte selvatica non dialoga apertamente con quella addomesticata, si perde il piacere dell'oggettivazione (e avviene per esempio la trasformazione in mamma orsa).


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so se selvatico sia osceno. *Visto dal punto di vista del mondo selvatico.*
> Sicuramente lo è per il mondo addomesticato / civilizzato / religioso.
> Il mondo selvatico risponde a leggi ben precise, non è caos.
> Un biacco che si infila dentro un nido a far incetta di uova non è osceno, nei termini in cui lo fa per sfamarsi. Solo nel mondo domestico uno potrebbe fare qualcosa di simile non per fame ma per qualche deviazione mentale. Persino una folaga madre che uccide uno dei piccoli perchè si rende conto di non poterli sfamare tutti non è oscena, nell'estrema crudezza del gesto (osservato da domestici è agghiacciante). L'evoluzione si adopera anche contro la violenza oscena: mi puoi violentare, ma io ho portato nel tempo un'evoluzione al mio corpo che blocca il tuo sperma, il tuo seme in me non entra (la femmina di germano reale).
> ...


E' tutto nel grassetto 

io ho capito che se le parti, quella addomesticata (o addomesticabile) che tende al giudizio proprio in virtà dell'addomesticamento non dialoga apertamente con la parte selvatica e viceversa, io perdo interezza di me. 

E finisco a dormire 18 ore al giorno, o anche di più. 

Poi mi rompo il cazzo di dormire che mi faccio fastidio da sola, e ribalto il tavolo e tutte le sedie. 
E mando tutto e tutti a fare in culo. 

Nessuno in buona sostanza vale la pena di me. 

Mi piace avere compagnia. E mi piace avere la casa calda. 
Ma se in quella compagnia e in quella casa manco io, allora non vale più niente.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Perfetto.... mia moglie è così! La prima , conosciuta a diciassette anni,era diversa; ma ho capito che doveva fare altre esperienze,ad un certo punto ci lasciammo, dopo alcuni precedenti tentativi di separazione.
> *La femmina disinibita ed indipendente  attrae e preoccupa*.


Ne ho avuto sentore 

Epperò tu te la sei sposata una femmina così.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Morto :rotfl:


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ne ho avuto sentore
> 
> Epperò tu te la sei sposata una femmina così.


Infatti.... peccato per come sia andata ....Il fatto è che quella incazzata è lei! A lei ho detto che avevo una Ferrari che "usavo" come una Panda; non ha capito e se l'è dovuta fare spiegare.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io so che la rabbia è in grado di accumularsi per mesi e mesi sotto forma di pacatezza, e poi emergere ad uno scarto.
> 
> Questo dipende dal grado di contenimento di ognuno. Ed è un grado soggettivo.
> 
> ...


Ma il bicchiere l’ha riempito lui e sembra non considerare assolutamente questo fatto.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma il bicchiere l’ha riempito lui e sembra non considerare assolutamente questo fatto.


Non mi sembra non lo consideri. 
Tanto che è andato a cercare una visione più razionale e che non fosse guidata dalla sua rabbia. 

Il bicchiere l'ha riempito lui, perchè ha deciso di guardare sua moglie e quel che ha visto gli ha sollecitato rabbia. 
Avesse visto altro, forse lo stesso bicchiere l'avrebbe riempito d'amore.

E' il rischio di andare a vedere chi c'è vicino a noi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Beh se è questo quello che percepite, non posso farci niente, ma vi giuro che non e mia intenzione separarmi senza motivo.
> E se anche fosse come voi pensate, cosa ci faccio qui?    A perdere tempo,?
> Guardate che una cosa è leggere, altra cosa è viverla.
> Ciao


L’ho detto più volte.
Il motivo per separarti l’hai costruito tu.
Sembra che tu faccia finta che quello in chat sia realmente un altro. Ma non è un altro sei tu.
Sei tu che l’hai corteggiata (non è lei che ti ha messo kiss) e hai usato la tua profonda conoscenza di lei per coinvolgerla.
Ho cercato in rete e ho trovato, una commedia che avevo visto da bambina il titolo era Due dozzine di rose scarlatte http://www.teatroprati.it/pagine/dettaglio_spettacolo.asp?id=93 
La storia era uguale alla tua, ovviamente senza internet. Il marito mandava le rose a un’altra, ma arrivavano alla moglie e nasceva una storia intrigante con la moglie.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti.... peccato per come sia andata ....Il fatto è che quella incazzata è lei! A lei ho detto che avevo una Ferrari che "usavo" come una Panda; non ha capito e se l'è dovuta fare spiegare.


Se G. mi dicesse ho una "ferrari" e la uso come una "panda" gli rifilo una testata sul setto nasale 

Non lo so...forse non è pienamente fiera di quel che è?


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se G. mi dicesse ho una "ferrari" e la uso come una "panda" gli rifilo una testata sul setto nasale
> 
> Non lo so...forse non è pienamente fiera di quel che è?


Non credo....forse non pensava  che nel tempo avrei cambiato stile di guida e percorsi; forse nemmeno lei si è resa conto che la quotidianità uccide.


----------



## spleen (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho detto più volte.
> Il motivo per separarti l’hai costruito tu.
> Sembra che tu faccia finta che quello in chat sia realmente un altro. Ma non è un altro sei tu.
> Sei tu che l’hai corteggiata (non è lei che ti ha messo kiss) e hai usato la tua profonda conoscenza di lei per coinvolgerla.
> ...


Ma anche -Sedotta e abbandonata- di Germi....


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho detto più volte.
> Il motivo per separarti l’hai costruito tu.
> Sembra che tu faccia finta che quello in chat sia realmente un altro. Ma non è un altro sei tu.
> Sei tu che l’hai corteggiata (non è lei che ti ha messo kiss) e hai usato la tua profonda conoscenza di lei per coinvolgerla.
> ...


https://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/20...monio-mia-moglie-puzza-e-una-tortura/5068718/


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Macchina, ma solo in rare occasioni, a lei non piace in macchina. Hotel prevalentemente.
> 
> Più che frequentazione, è conoscenza,
> Tramite chatt,  quando ci si incontra la prima volta non è detto che ci va a letto.
> Pensate quello che volete non c'è problema.


ok, quindi ti ha confessato che ha beccato altri uomini prima di te in chat con cui ha avuto rapporti sessuali in auto e in motel.
Hai scoperto il vaso di Pandora, mi sa.
Un mio amico ha trovato la ragazza su una di queste chat, ma prima di arrivare a lei aveva tessuto contatti con tante altre che poi si rivelavano sposate il cui intento era solo scopare (lui voleva una libera con cui invece uscire). I tempi che hai indicato sono quelli corretti.
Di solito se sei in cerca non chatti mai con uno/a solo/a per volta.
Secondo me oltre a te sta giocando anche con qualcun altro, o mi sbaglio?
Ci sono altre chat cancellate, vero?


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non solo.
> A me ha dato l’idea di una cosa premeditata per incastrare una moglie a cui non ha nulla da rimproverare...forse lui sì.


A me sembra uno disperato che ha scoperto la doppia vita di sua moglie.
Uno dei tanti traditi da una seriale.
O pensi che tutte queste miriadi di chat che esistono da 10 anni siano lì solo per parlare di escursioni campestri?
O che le donne siano tutte in cerca del grande amore e nulla più o di consensi o autostima?


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ma scusa è proprio perché la conosce che evidentemente è sicuro che quello che le ha detto corrisponde a verità!!
> Dovrebbe essere proprio machiavellico e contorto, uno che segue il tuo ragionamento e quello di @_Brunetta_.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


:up:


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lei si è comportata in base a quello che ha creato lui.
> Anch’io sarei stata colpita da uno che mi avesse fatta sentire valorizzata per aspetti che nel quotidiano erano sottovalutati.


Mi sembrate un po' ingenui in queste argomentazioni.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Beh se è questo quello che percepite, non posso farci niente, ma vi giuro che non e mia intenzione separarmi senza motivo.
> E se anche fosse come voi pensate, cosa ci faccio qui?    A perdere tempo,?
> Guardate che una cosa è leggere, altra cosa è viverla.
> Ciao


Io sono stato tradito. Ho letto tutto le mail di mia moglie, ho assistito allo scambio di foto, alle frasi, diciamo che la dinamica l'ho appresa così, anni fa.
Per me era tutto nuovo, non avendo mai pensato di tradire nel matrimonio o di essere tradito. Non è che tra noi andasse male da poterlo pensare.
Tutto è partito ovviamente dal suo cellulare. Lei, che era ancora poco sgamata, non aveva cancellato niente.
Il sospetto è nato da una richiesta di uscire a cena con uno di cui non mi aveva mai parlato.
Mia moglie non usciva mai da sola, all'epoca.
Errori di una poco avvezza, temo o spero.
Già cancellare... è uno step successivo.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> F*accio fatica a comprendere che una in chat , seppure ad uno sconosciuto, divulghi esperienze passate,con altri uomini;* per mesi , con un epistolario che non si traduce in fatti concreti. Se fosse veramente una che necessita di extra sesso, non farebbe passare così tanto, e non si dilungherebbe in confidenze da liceali....


Minchi, lo facciamo qui noi, da anni.

PS Si fa, si fa. Scalda e rassicura. Non stiamo parlando di escort e rapporti a pagamento, ma di persone che si conoscono in chat (cosa che richiede dei tempi) e incontrandosi MAGARI se si piacciono arrivano a concludere.
A volte ci vogliono mesi e più per un incontro. Chi è sposato deve trovare le modalità giuste...
Oh, capita e neppure tanto raramente.
C'era pure un bel film francese di anni fa su questo tempo, ai tempi del MINITEL.
Una mia amica l'aveva, questo servizio.
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Minitel


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Minchi, lo facciamo qui noi, da anni.
> 
> PS Si fa, si fa. Scalda e rassicura. Non stiamo parlando di escort e rapporti a pagamento, ma di persone che si conoscono in chat (cosa che richiede dei tempi) e incontrandosi MAGARI se si piacciono arrivano a concludere.
> A volte ci vogliono mesi e più per un incontro. Chi è sposato deve trovare le modalità giuste...
> ...


Ma io non sono qua dentro per cuccare....almeno a livello conscio non me ne rendo conto ,si cerca di parlare ,di avere empatia ,poi con qualche persona c'è un feeling particolare,però se voglio finalizzare al sesso vado altrove....Questo mica è Badoo ,tinder, Meetic ,o altro....Chi frequenta "chatta" invece potrebbe avere altri intenti. Non è specifico per cuccare,ma ha una sezione apposita.
Il punto è che da una o più chat cancellate non si può risalire ai contenuti. Se la moglie fosse così scafata avrebbe protetto con psw il telefono. Oppure era talmente sicura....


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


>


che spasso.in realtà mi sono sempre esposta e mi è senz'altro più congeniale la luce del sole rispetto all'ombra.cosa fa la differenza  nell'esporsi in questo tred....l'esperienza sessuale? In effetti non sono una pantera ,un'imbranata.dichiarata però,  mica è una vergogna


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Ma io non sono qua dentro per cuccare....almeno a livello conscio non me ne rendo conto ,si cerca di parlare ,di avere empatia ,poi con qualche persona c'è un feeling particolare,però se voglio finalizzare al sesso vado altrove....Questo mica è Badoo ,tinder, Meetic ,o altro....Chi frequenta "chatta" invece potrebbe avere altri intenti. Non è specifico per cuccare,ma ha una sezione apposita.
> *Il punto è che da una o più chat cancellate non si può risalire ai contenuti. Se la moglie fosse così scafata avrebbe protetto con psw il telefono. Oppure era talmente sicura....*



Esattamente quello che hai sottolineato.
Cancelli la chat, non resta nulla.
Non c'è un numero di telefono, non una mail, niente.
Se Vigorvis le avesse chiesto informazioni su quelle chat lei avrebbe potuto raccontare qualsiasi palla e avresti dovuto crederle.
Ha usato l'unico stratagemma possibile per riuscire ad arrivare alla verità.
Verità che probabilmente sperava di non scoprire mai.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente quello che hai sottolineato.
> Cancelli la chat, non resta nulla.
> Non c'è un numero di telefono, non una mail, niente.
> Se Vigorvis le avesse chiesto informazioni su quelle chat lei avrebbe potuto raccontare qualsiasi palla e avresti dovuto crederle.
> ...


Una presunta verità! Questa potrebbe essere una che mira solo ad intrattenere rapporti virtuali. Se veramente fosse  corsa sempre  in hotel ,in dieci anni qualche sospetto l'avrebbe destato: un conto è stare ore in camera a chattare,un altro, è assentarsi per ore usando come alibi la cena con colleghi, amici ecc...Prima o poi qualche incongruenza viene fuori. Tutto ciò potrebbe sussistere a due condizioni: una solerzia ed una bravura di lei nel celare (ma non è così,perche di fatto le tracce le ha lasciate) , ed un  marito molto disattento ....


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Un'idea potrebbe essere quella di mandare un conoscente fidato a incontrarsi con la moglie. Uno credibile e attraente.
E accordarsi con lui per incontrarsi per caso in una situazione inequivocabile, in maniera da raccogliere prove del tradimento, ovviamente tenendo nascosto il giochetto della chat falsa.
Lo sbalordimento della moglie potrebbe portare ad avere una confessione piena e far sentire lei in colpa, cosa che potrebbe indurla a una consensuale più favorevole per Vigorvis.
Le scene plateali in cui lui si presentasse farebbero intuire l'inganno e probabilmente incazzare lei come una vipera.
Far finta di niente e mandare buco l'appuntamento creerebbero un solo problema: cosa dire alla moglie per motivare la separazione.
Bisogna avere qualche straccio di prova per poter almeno approcciare l'argomento con lei.
Altrimenti...
Ci si rassegna ad avere in casa una seriale e ci si trova un'amante che pareggi. Non lo consiglio.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Una presunta verità! Questa potrebbe essere una che mira solo ad intrattenere rapporti virtuali. Se veramente fosse  corsa sempre  in hotel ,in dieci anni qualche sospetto l'avrebbe destato: un conto è stare ore in camera a chattare,un altro, è assentarsi per ore usando come alibi la cena con colleghi, amici ecc...Prima o poi qualche incongruenza viene fuori. Tutto ciò potrebbe sussistere a due condizioni: una solerzia ed una bravura di lei nel celare (ma non è così,perche di fatto le tracce le ha lasciate) , ed un  marito molto disattento ....


Zio buono 

Ha detto di essere sposata, e che all'occorrenza non ha disdegnato brevi relazioni extra. Non ha detto di essere sempre in motel con il qualunque a 24h.
Le e' stata proposta una cena fuori, e la ha accettata: ovvio che una cena non comporta nessun obbligo di  "concludere". Ma è un modo per conoscere.

Cosa è inverosimile???


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Una presunta verità! Questa potrebbe essere una che mira solo ad intrattenere rapporti virtuali. Se veramente fosse  corsa sempre  in hotel ,in dieci anni qualche sospetto l'avrebbe destato: un conto è stare ore in camera a chattare,un altro, è assentarsi per ore usando come alibi la cena con colleghi, amici ecc...Prima o poi qualche incongruenza viene fuori. Tutto ciò potrebbe sussistere a due condizioni: una solerzia ed una bravura di lei nel celare (ma non è così,perche di fatto le tracce le ha lasciate) , ed un  marito molto disattento ....


Mia moglie, come spesso capita, mi ha tradito in orari di lavoro.
Impossibile in certi ambiti che questa cosa emerga.
Se poi è una che d'abitudine ha una vita sociale, cioè esce spesso, non desti sospetti neppure se esci la sera con uno sconosciuto.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un'idea potrebbe essere quella di mandare un conoscente fidato a incontrarsi con la moglie. Uno credibile e attraente.
> E accordarsi con lui per incontrarsi per caso in una situazione inequivocabile, in maniera da raccogliere prove del tradimento, ovviamente tenendo nascosto il giochetto della chat falsa.
> Lo sbalordimento della moglie potrebbe portare ad avere una confessione piena e far sentire lei in colpa, cosa che potrebbe indurla a una consensuale più favorevole per Vigorvis.
> Le scene plateali in cui lui si presentasse farebbero intuire l'inganno e probabilmente incazzare lei come una vipera.
> ...


No.
Questa e' una pessima idea, secondo me. Sotto tutti i punti di vista, non solo quello legale.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se G. mi dicesse ho una "ferrari" e la uso come una "panda" gli rifilo una testata sul setto nasale
> 
> Non lo so...forse non è pienamente fiera di quel che è?


Non c'entra nulla, dai. Ci sono tutta una serie di persone che senza mazzate sul grugno non daranno mai il meglio di loro. È una tipologia umana. Starci alla larga o dividerci un progetto di vita è una scelta che va fatta a priori. Mica dopo.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No.
> Questa e' una pessima idea, secondo me. Sotto tutti i punti di vista, non solo quello legale.


Legale... sai che certe prove si provocano. Non è corretto, è illegale, ma accade.
Cosa consigli in alternativa?
Perché qui mi sembra molto difficile raccogliere prove di un tradimento.
Quasi impossibile.
Le possibilità che lui ne esca doppiamente trombato mi sembrano elevate...


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Legale... sai che certe prove si provocano. Non è corretto, è illegale, ma accade.
> Cosa consigli in alternativa?
> Perché qui mi sembra molto difficile raccogliere prove di un tradimento.
> Quasi impossibile.
> Le possibilità che lui ne esca doppiamente trombato mi sembrano elevate...


Ho già detto.
La strada più diretta e' quella di andare lui all'appuntamento. Ma capisco che se non è in grado, meglio rinunciare.

L'altra è quella investigativa. Ma appunto e' incerta, a meno che già adesso lei abbia altre frequentazioni in corso. Se e' roba sporadica può essere dura. Effettivamente.

La terza strada e' forse quella che avevo in mente io all'inizio: nessun appuntamento, ma un confronto in casa. Sempre registrato. Meno "pathos" per entrambi.

Edit: e aggiungo. Anche meno possibilità di avere testimoni che raccontano delle escandescenze di un matto al ristorante.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho già detto.
> La strada più diretta e' quella di andare lui all'appuntamento. Ma capisco che se non è in grado, meglio rinunciare.
> 
> L'altra è quella investigativa. Ma appunto e' incerta, a meno che già adesso lei abbia altre frequentazioni in corso. Se e' roba sporadica può essere dura. Effettivamente.
> ...


1) No, lei lo sgamerebbe e lo farebbe a fettine, oltre a trovare tutte le giustificazioni del caso per uscirne pulita.
2) Non troverebbero nulla.
3) Lei non racconterebbe nulla e lui non potrebbe tira fuori quello che sa. Se lo fa finisce male.

Lui è fregato in partenza.
Non ha strumenti. I seriali via chat un minimo sgamati non lasciano tracce.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Legale... sai che certe prove si provocano. Non è corretto, è illegale, ma accade.
> Cosa consigli in alternativa?
> Perché qui mi sembra molto difficile raccogliere prove di un tradimento.
> Quasi impossibile.
> Le possibilità che lui ne esca doppiamente trombato mi sembrano elevate...


Mah.. io penso che il nostro amico non abbia desiderio di raccogliere prove

Quella può essere la superficie scivolosa.. ma è apparenza

Il suo gioco è "andare a vedere" nel senso di scoprire cose di un altro individuo, giocando al coperto (non sono tuo marito, voglio vedere NON dalla prospettiva di marito)

Cadere nella trappola delle prove, ti fa cadere nella botola

Perché anche quando tu avessi le prove, scoprirai che non hanno alcuna funzione rispetto al tuo desiderio


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 1) No, lei lo sgamerebbe e lo farebbe a fettine, oltre a trovare tutte le giustificazioni del caso per uscirne pulita.
> 2) Non troverebbero nulla.
> 3) Lei non racconterebbe nulla e lui non potrebbe tira fuori quello che sa. Se lo fa finisce male.
> 
> ...


Mah.....io continuo a non capire ...
Tutto questo per l’addebito?
Ma se ormai non lo danno più nemmeno se ti trovano a trombare con l’amante in tribunale !
Tutto sto ambatafan  per qualche migliaio di euro che comunque spenderesti in investigatore ? per una separazione che , viste la situazione familiare sarebbe comunque pulita pulita ? (Lei lavora.   Figli grandi etc ?)
Mah


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 1) No, lei lo sgamerebbe e lo farebbe a fettine, oltre a trovare tutte le giustificazioni del caso per uscirne pulita.
> 2) Non troverebbero nulla.
> 3) Lei non racconterebbe nulla e lui non potrebbe tira fuori quello che sa. Se lo fa finisce male.
> 
> ...


Eh. Ma.
Non è che perché la prova e' dura che gli andrei a consigliare la strada peggiore. E' proprio come andare in un burrone per evitare le buche. Matematica certezza che non solo sputtani le prove. Ma crei un divario irrecuperabile. E peggio ancora passi nel torto sotto tutti i fronti. Ha in mano una situazione che facilmente gli si può ribaltare contro come un frittatone schifoso.


----------



## void (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho già detto.
> La strada più diretta e' quella di andare lui all'appuntamento. Ma capisco che se non è in grado, meglio rinunciare.
> 
> L'altra è quella investigativa. Ma appunto e' incerta, a meno che già adesso lei abbia altre frequentazioni in corso. Se e' roba sporadica può essere dura. Effettivamente.
> ...



A me non sembra strano quello che ha fatto. Come diceva Danny, ha usato l'unica strada possibile per approfondire i suoi sospetti. Non aveva altre possibilita'. L'idea dell'incontro per finalizzare la vicenda e' sicuramene quella piu' emozionale, chi - umanamente - non ci avrebbe pensato? Ma alla fine ci ha riflettuto sopra, razionalmente. Ha ascoltato i consigli ed un avvocato e scelto la strada migliore per avere qualche prova in mano. Non ha mai detto di volersi separare a tutti costi, ma e' logico che qualche carta in tasca la voglia avere.

Se sua moglie trova una scusa per glissare la gita fuoriporta, lui ha comunque un importante elemento in mano, a prescindere che si tratti di una cena oppure di sesso. Non c'e' bisogno che vada al ristorante e comunque anche se le investigazioni ufficiali non portassero a niente, lui avrebbe sempre la possibilita' di affrontarla dicendo che sa tutto della chat. Cosi' come lui non puo' provare con chi stava chattando, non lo puo' fare nemmeno lei. Nick contro Nick, parola contro parola.

Certo che e' una situazione psicologicamente pesante da sostenere. Ed in mezzo c'e' la loro vita e tanti anni di convivenza.

La scoperta dell'altro, non e' sempre piacevole


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah.....io continuo a non capire ...
> *Tutto questo per l’addebito?
> **Ma se ormai non lo danno più nemmeno se ti trovano a trombare con l’amante in tribunale !
> *Tutto stoabaradan per qualche migliaio di euro che comunque spenderesti in investigatore ? per una separazione che , viste la situazione familiare sarebbe comunque pulita pulita ? (Lei lavora.   Figli grandi etc ?)
> Mah


Teoricamente sì.
Certo, se le possibilità sono marginali (qui ci vorrebbe un avvocato che sia poco interessato a tirare in lunga la questione per farci un po' di soldi), direi che può benissimo passare subito alla fase B.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Ma.
> Non è che perché la prova e' dura che gli andrei a consigliare la strada peggiore. E' proprio come andare in un burrone per evitare le buche. Matematica certezza che non solo sputtani le prove. Ma crei un divario irrecuperabile. E peggio ancora passi nel torto sotto tutti i fronti. Ha in mano una situazione che facilmente gli si può ribaltare contro come un frittatone schifoso.


E' vero, soprattutto se non la sa gestire.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un'idea potrebbe essere quella di mandare un conoscente fidato a incontrarsi con la moglie. Uno credibile e attraente.
> E accordarsi con lui per incontrarsi per caso in una situazione inequivocabile, in maniera da raccogliere prove del tradimento, ovviamente tenendo nascosto il giochetto della chat falsa.
> Lo sbalordimento della moglie potrebbe portare ad avere una confessione piena e far sentire lei in colpa, cosa che potrebbe indurla a una consensuale più favorevole per Vigorvis.
> Le scene plateali in cui lui si presentasse farebbero intuire l'inganno e probabilmente incazzare lei come una vipera.
> ...


Avevo già scritto che poi l'amico se la scopa dicendo al nostro che ha avuto un incontro "conoscitivo"....


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. io penso che il nostro amico non abbia desiderio di raccogliere prove
> 
> Quella può essere la superficie scivolosa.. ma è apparenza
> 
> ...


Ma insomma.
Se scopro che quello che credevo un marito fedele periodicamente se ne va  "in gita", non è che mi punga a tutti i costi il desiderio di guardarlo e scoprirlo in altra prospettiva per il gusto di vedere ciò che non avevo visto.
O meglio: facciamo che prima divento "pronta" io a quel tipo di analisi. Se mi garba e se ritengo che ne valga la pena. Intanto a quel punto ci arrivo minimamente pronta un po' per tutto. Ripeto: non mi pare che lui si sia presentato dicendo che la vuole  "capire". Desiderava capire se era tradito oppure no. Di questo non ha ancora la totale certezza, ma non è che i fatti lascino poi tanti dubbi.
Le prove non hanno funzione rispetto al suo desiderio?
Non lo so. Se il suo desiderio è quello di metterla alla porta, hanno la funzione di limitare i danni. Hanno figli grandi, tolti gli interessi economici forse è anche più facile vedere cosa resta. Non credi? Oh... Non sta facendo un esperimento antropologico. Ha scoperto che con gran probabilità la moglie lo tradisce. E' ancora un fatto che non fa piacere, direi. Mica un modo sconosciuto della espressione dell'altro. Cioè: ad un certo punto vaffanculo pure alla parte di te che non conosco.


----------



## void (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma insomma.
> Se scopro che quello che credevo un marito fedele periodicamente se ne va  "in gita", non è che mi punga a tutti i costi il desiderio di guardarlo e scoprirlo in altra prospettiva per il gusto di vedere ciò che non avevo visto.
> O meglio: facciamo che prima divento "pronta" io a quel tipo di analisi. Se mi garba e se ritengo che ne valga la pena. Intanto a quel punto ci arrivo minimamente pronta un po' per tutto. Ripeto: non mi pare che lui si sia presentato dicendo che la vuole  "capire". Desiderava capire se era tradito oppure no. Di questo non ha ancora la totale certezza, ma non è che i fatti lascino poi tanti dubbi.
> Le prove non hanno funzione rispetto al suo desiderio?
> Non lo so. Se il suo desiderio è quello di metterla alla porta, hanno la funzione di limitare i danni. Hanno figli grandi, tolti gli interessi economici forse è anche più facile vedere cosa resta. Non credi? Oh... Non sta facendo un esperimento antropologico. Ha scoperto che con gran probabilità la moglie lo tradisce. E' ancora un fatto che non fa piacere, direi. Mica un modo sconosciuto della espressione dell'altro. Cioè: ad un certo punto vaffanculo pure alla parte di te che non conosco.


Lineare….:up::up:
La realta' e' quasi sempre piu' semplice e stupida di quel che si possa immaginare.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> Lineare….:up::up:
> La realta' e' quasi sempre piu' semplice e stupida di quel che si possa immaginare.


Ma si.
Anche  "scavare" dentro di sé per  "vedere" cosa lo ha mosso a mettere in piedi una. "baracca" per due mesi...
Ha visto le chat cancellate. Caso strano, solo quelle scambiate con gli uomini. Ha messo in piedi la baracca. Non è che ci vedo un gran  "godimento" in tutto ciò.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho sottolineato con una battuta il fatto che hai la marcata tendenza a non esporti in prima persona e a porre domande mirate a far esporre gli altri.
> 
> Mi è venuto in mente il vampiro, che quando esce alla luce del sole si brucia.
> 
> ...





Minerva ha detto:


> che spasso.in realtà mi sono sempre esposta e mi è senz'altro più congeniale la luce del sole rispetto all'ombra.cosa fa la differenza nell'esporsi in questo tred....l'esperienza sessuale? In effetti non sono una pantera ,un'imbranata.dichiarata però, *mica è una vergogna*


Ti ho spiegato qui quel che intendevo. 

Per esporsi intendo mostrare i propri pensieri riguardo un concetto, un significato. 

Il significato riguardava la parola "parecchie", che contiene in sè un significato numerico. 

non so bene da dove poi, nel giro che hai fatto, sei arrivata al grassetto 

Però sai che non sono mica molto d'accordo sul fatto che ti esponi? 
Sei molto abile, a mio parere, a porre le domande in modo che ad esporsi sia l'altro e poi a quello ti agganci per portare il tuo. 

E mi fa ridere. 

Non nel senso di schernire. 

Quanto al grassetto, io non penso sia una vergogna nè essere una pantera rotfl:mi fa ridere pantera) nè essere imbranata (e mi fa ridere pure imbranata). 

Una delle funzioni della numerazione è proprio uscire da certe parole che già in sè contengono giudizi. 

Fra l'altro, come in tutto, avere più o meno esperienza,anche in questo campo significa semplicemente avere a disposizione un bacino più o meno ampio di possibilità e diversità su cui costruire pensieri. 

Una cosa tipo: se ho cucinato il tiramisù 3 volte ho meno esperienza di chi il tiramisù lo cucina una volta a settimana da 20 anni. 
E da questo discende il fatto che nel secondo caso le opzioni di errore, e quindi di apprendimento, sono maggiori e da questo derivano tutti gli altri elementi che compongono l'avere o meno esperienza: analisi del contesto e delle variabili, capacità di riconoscere situazioni e variazioni, possibili problemi, aggiustamenti, etc etc.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Non credo....forse non pensava  che nel tempo avrei cambiato stile di guida e percorsi; forse nemmeno lei si è resa conto che la quotidianità uccide.


Sai che non ho capito? 

Lei è incazzata e pensi dipenda da te?


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla, dai. Ci sono tutta una serie di persone che *senza mazzate sul grugno* *non daranno mai il meglio di loro*. È una tipologia umana. Starci alla larga o dividerci un progetto di vita è una scelta che va fatta a priori. Mica dopo.


cosa intendi?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> che spasso.in realtà mi sono sempre esposta e mi è senz'altro più congeniale la luce del sole rispetto all'ombra.cosa fa la differenza  nell'esporsi in questo tred....l'esperienza sessuale? In effetti non sono una pantera ,un'imbranata.dichiarata però,  mica è una vergogna





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Invece il tuo muro dei trofei sessuali come sta messo?


Imbranata e non scafata sono due cose diverse. Conosco monogame che si scopano lo stesso portatore di cazzo da quando avevano 16 anni che con il legittimo hanno provato la qualunque. E cimiteri di cazzi ambulanti andati avanti per collezionismo e puntelli per l'autostima, che oltre ad un tristissimo agitarsi di circostanza non vanno. Conta come scopi, spesso nemmeno con chi, figurati con quanti. Comunque ripeto la domanda che hai elegantemente glissato, come sta messo il tuo muro personale di trofei sessuali?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> cosa intendi?


Che se ti dico che sei una Ferrari e ti fai usare come una Panda magari lo dico per spronarti se sei quel tipo di persona che va spronata


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che se ti dico che sei una Ferrari e ti fai usare come una Panda magari lo dico per spronarti se sei quel tipo di persona che va spronata


Eh. Ma se sei tu quello che  "usa", il discorso assume un altro significato.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> MCioè: ad un certo punto vaffanculo pure alla parte di te che non conosco.



Quoto


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Imbranata e non scafata sono due cose diverse. Conosco monogame che si scopano lo stesso portatore di cazzo da quando avevano 16 anni che con il legittimo hanno provato la qualunque. E cimiteri di cazzi ambulanti andati avanti per collezionismo e puntelli per l'autostima, che oltre ad un tristissimo agitarsi di circostanza non vanno. Conta come scopi, spesso nemmeno con chi, figurati con quanti. Comunque ripeto la domanda che hai elegantemente glissato, come sta messo il tuo muro personale di trofei sessuali?


malissimo , spero in un telegatto , vada anche per un tapiro


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma insomma.
> Se scopro che quello che credevo un marito fedele periodicamente se ne va  "in gita", non è che mi punga a tutti i costi il desiderio di guardarlo e scoprirlo in altra prospettiva per il gusto di vedere ciò che non avevo visto.
> O meglio: facciamo che prima divento "pronta" io a quel tipo di analisi. Se mi garba e se ritengo che ne valga la pena. Intanto a quel punto ci arrivo minimamente pronta un po' per tutto. Ripeto: non mi pare che lui si sia presentato dicendo che la vuole  "capire". Desiderava capire se era tradito oppure no. Di questo non ha ancora la totale certezza, ma non è che i fatti lascino poi tanti dubbi.
> Le prove non hanno funzione rispetto al suo desiderio?
> Non lo so. Se il suo desiderio è quello di metterla alla porta, hanno la funzione di limitare i danni. Hanno figli grandi, tolti gli interessi economici forse è anche più facile vedere cosa resta. Non credi? Oh... Non sta facendo un esperimento antropologico. Ha scoperto che con gran probabilità la moglie lo tradisce. E' ancora un fatto che non fa piacere, direi. Mica un modo sconosciuto della espressione dell'altro. Cioè: ad un certo punto vaffanculo pure alla parte di te che non conosco.


Ma certi passi lui li ha fatti..

Questo è un fatto, da cui non ci si può distanziare con un "ma io farei.."

Voglio dire che "nei fatti" lui ha attivato il gioco del "voler vedere"..

Questo è un percorso incontrovertibile


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> malissimo , spero in un telegatto , vada anche per un tapiro


E niente. Non ce la facciamo. Dettagli? Numeri, dati, cifre? Circostanze? 
Quanti sono i cinesi? I nomi? (cit.) :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che se ti dico che sei una Ferrari e ti fai usare come una Panda magari lo dico per spronarti se sei quel tipo di persona che va spronata


capito.

Io la guardavo dall'altra parte.

Ossia che io vado come una ferrari e tu mi tieni i giri bassi perchè guidi il panda. 

E' la stessa medaglia eh. 
Solo vista dalle due facce. 

Avevo letto la persona del verbo guidare usato da [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION] e avevo capito che fosse lui a guidarla come un panda, per quanto fosse una ferrari. 

E in quel senso ho scritto che se G. mi dicesse una roba del genere, gli spaccherei il setto nasale.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma certi passi lui li ha fatti..
> 
> Questo è un fatto, da cui non ci si può distanziare con un "ma io farei.."
> 
> ...


Benissimo.

Ma non è detto che ora voglia farne un percorso gnoseologico. Mi spiego?


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> : non mi pare che lui si sia presentato dicendo che la vuole  "capire". Desiderava capire se era tradito oppure no. Di questo non ha ancora la totale certezza, ma non è che i fatti lascino poi tanti dubbi.
> .


Questa è quella che la Cassazione definirebbe _una inammissibile inversione logica del procedimento argomentativo_. Ma sono io che mi sono fumato il pongo oppure lui ha scritto esattamente il contrario? I fatti lasciano una marea di dubbi, mentre la totale certezza di avere le corna è solo una testa del tipo.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> capito.
> 
> Io la guardavo dall'altra parte.
> 
> ...


Ma scusa, mi citi il ghiaione e non sai come si usa una panda? Anzi, la Ferrari serve per correre a 300 all'ora, Ma se la infili un tombino spacchi tutto. Ci sono donne che si usano come le Ferrari e Donne che si usano come le range rover. Personalmente la Range Rover per me ha un fascino intramontabile.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Ma se sei tu quello che  "usa", il discorso assume un altro significato.


Dipende che tipo sei. Io ogni tanto quando esce un nuovo modello di macchina che piace a me, vado a fare le prove. Normalmente devo cambiare autosalone perché dopo un paio di volte nessuno vuole più salire in macchina con me. È un discorso di carattere. Se sei uno che cerca il limite strutturale delle cose, lo cerchi anche nel motorino 50. E poi ci sono persone che lasciano metà di quello che guadagnano al mese al leasing per la macchina e Ci fanno mettere sopra l'impianto a gas. Ma se ti sposi quello affidabile e sei tutta contenta perché puoi farci i bambini senza temere almeno nella tua testa che quello prenda la scuffia per la colombiana con le chiappe spacca noci di cocco, cosa cazzo ti lamenti poi sì quello guida la Ferrari come una panda? Secondo me continua ad essere tutto legato al vecchio discorso in base al quale le donne vorrebbero l'incendiario, si prendono un pompiere e poi lo tradiscono con l'incendiario. Almeno in questo il maschio medio è un po' più coerente: se prende la matta Vuole la matta se prende quella noiosa si prende quella noiosa. Tanto una matta in giro si trova sempre. Sarà il fatto che siamo stati educati ad avere un rapporto più sereno con le corna rispetto a voi donne?


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma scusa, mi citi il ghiaione e non sai come si usa una panda? Anzi, la Ferrari serve per correre a 300 all'ora, Ma se la infili un tombino spacchi tutto. Ci sono donne che si usano come le Ferrari e Donne che si usano come le range rover. Personalmente la Range Rover per me ha un fascino intramontabile.


Conosco bene come si usa un panda!!

E' stata la mia prima macchina...bei tempi, la Carolina!! rossa. Ci sono pure rimasta sospesa con due ruote a sbalzo nel vuoto...l'abbiamo spostata a braccia :rotfl::rotfl:

Io intendo che se una (o uno) ha un certo tipo di motore, e tu la tieni a giri bassi, le ingrippi il motore. 

A me piacciono entrambi i modi della guida...sia i 300 all'ora sia il fuoristrada. 

Il panda, beh, ecco, serve per spostarsi. 
Anche se è comodissimo in certe stradine strette. 

Per me è intramontabile il fascino di chi sa guidare sui diversi fondi e a diverse velocità.

Se no, dopo un po' tutto diventa monotono. 
A 300 all'ora dopo un po' è noioso.
Idem solo fuoristrada. 
Idem solo il panda. 

Credo che saper guidare significhi saperlo fare nei diversi contesti e situazioni. 

Certo è che se ho il motore ingrippato, puoi essere abilissimo fin che vuoi...serve liberare prima. 

E in questo caso il motore, a mio parere, ognuno libera il suo. 
L'altro semmai può dare visioni, presenza o anche assenza...ma è individuale.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Benissimo.
> 
> Ma non è detto che ora voglia farne un percorso gnoseologico. Mi spiego?


Ora sei nella merda, te lo dico ii

È un po' come quello che provoca e riprovoca, e si ritrova in mezzo a una scarica di schiaffi

E dice: ma io mica volevo trovarmi in mezzo a una scarica di schiaffi eh? 

Il percorso suo è la fregatura sua: sbirciare, vedere .. sbirciare vedere.. sbirciare vedere..

Come le carte che hai in mano al poker, le stilli a una a una, e sei dentro al gioco del vedere

Buttar giù il mazzo coperto quando sei all'ultima carta è un casino, perché "mica volevo vedere io eh??"

Bisogna sapere quello che si fa, e dove si va a mettere i piedi


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Questa è quella che la Cassazione definirebbe _una inammissibile inversione logica del procedimento argomentativo_. Ma sono io che mi sono fumato il pongo oppure lui ha scritto esattamente il contrario? I fatti lasciano una marea di dubbi, mentre la totale certezza di avere le corna è solo una testa del tipo.


Si.
La CaZzazione  allo stato attuale direbbe che una eventuale richiesta di addebito  (per quanto ammissibile) sarebbe INFONDATA poiché sfornita di prova. Non lo discuto.
Nella sua testa ha elementi che non possono convogliare in un giudizio.
Quante volte capita di  "sapere" cose che non si possono provare.
Non è che stanno tutte semplicemente nella testa. Si sanno, ma non possono avere quel tipo di utilità specifica.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma anche -Sedotta e abbandonata- di Germi....


Sì. A lei era piaciuto quindi...inaffidabile :facepalm:


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende che tipo sei. Io ogni tanto quando esce un nuovo modello di macchina che piace a me, vado a fare le prove. Normalmente devo cambiare autosalone perché dopo un paio di volte nessuno vuole più salire in macchina con me. È un discorso di carattere. Se sei uno che cerca il limite strutturale delle cose, lo cerchi anche nel motorino 50. E poi ci sono persone che lasciano metà di quello che guadagnano al mese al leasing per la macchina e Ci fanno mettere sopra l'impianto a gas. Ma se ti sposi quello affidabile e sei tutta contenta perché puoi farci i bambini senza temere almeno nella tua testa che quello prenda la scuffia per la colombiana con le chiappe spacca noci di cocco, cosa cazzo ti lamenti poi sì quello guida la Ferrari come una panda? Secondo me continua ad essere tutto legato al vecchio discorso in base al quale le donne vorrebbero l'incendiario, si prendono un pompiere e poi lo tradiscono con l'incendiario. Almeno in questo il maschio medio è un po' più coerente: se prende la matta Vuole *la matta* se prende quella noiosa si prende quella noiosa. Tanto una matta in giro si trova sempre. Sarà il fatto che siamo stati educati ad avere un rapporto più sereno con le corna rispetto a voi donne?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mi spiegheresti la matta? 

Anche G. la mena con questa questione della matta. 
Ma io penso sia un qualcosa che ha a che vedere proprio con i suoi limiti e il suo desiderio di andare oltre (un po' quella roba del vedere il limite strutturale, anche del motorino)


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me sembra uno disperato che ha scoperto la doppia vita di sua moglie.
> Uno dei tanti traditi da una seriale.
> O pensi che tutte queste miriadi di chat che esistono da 10 anni siano lì solo per parlare di escursioni campestri?
> O che le donne siano tutte in cerca del grande amore e nulla più o di consensi o autostima?


Boh lui prima ha detto che era la chat di un gioco di parole online, poi ha detto che è proprio  http://www.chatitaly.it/
e questa non è una chat a cui una persona può partecipare innocentemente solo cancellando le conversazioni.
A me basterebbe che il partner la utilizzasse per discuterne e litigare.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sai che non ho capito?
> 
> Lei è incazzata e pensi dipenda da te?


Penso di sì.....se non l'avessi sgamata non lo sarebbe. 
Per il dormire ,pensavo a quel che dicevi, questa è come te!  Egocentriche


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Una presunta verità! Questa potrebbe essere una che mira solo ad intrattenere rapporti virtuali. Se veramente fosse  corsa sempre  in hotel ,in dieci anni qualche sospetto l'avrebbe destato: un conto è stare ore in camera a chattare,un altro, è assentarsi per ore usando come alibi la cena con colleghi, amici ecc...Prima o poi qualche incongruenza viene fuori. Tutto ciò potrebbe sussistere a due condizioni: una solerzia ed una bravura di lei nel celare (ma non è così,perche di fatto le tracce le ha lasciate) , ed un  marito molto disattento ....


Una mia conoscente si è separata per una chattata del marito (che non è Alain Delon degli anni d’oro e nemmeno attuale :mexican con una ex collega in cui vagamente dicevano che se si fossero incrociati in metropolitana avrebbero preso un caffè.
A me è sembrata una follia.
E qui di separati non ce ne sono tanti.
A me sembra che ci siano proiezioni su questa vicenda.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ora sei nella merda, te lo dico ii
> 
> È un po' come quello che provoca e riprovoca, e si ritrova in mezzo a una scarica di schiaffi
> 
> ...


Io vedo cose un po' più semplici.
Vedo due che stanno tornando ad essere coppia. E Vigor che "ho i figli fuori ed è più facile vedere in un certo modo".
E io penso che tutti i torti non glieli do'. O almeno : metti al sicuro i "vincoli", e anche l'economia, e POI "vedi" cio' che resta. Sennò per me è una via Crucis.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Conosco bene come si usa un panda!!
> 
> E' stata la mia prima macchina...bei tempi, l*a Carolina!! rossa.* *Ci sono pure rimasta sospesa con due ruote a sbalzo nel vuoto...l'abbiamo spostata a braccia* :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Facciamo che usiamo altre metafore la prossima volta...


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che se ti dico che sei una Ferrari e ti fai usare come una Panda magari lo dico per spronarti se sei quel tipo di persona che va spronata


No, era un'autocritica, mia ....ci sta anche la tua interpretazione però! E che avevano abbassato anche il kilometraggio...


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh lui prima ha detto che era la chat di un gioco di parole online, poi ha detto che è proprio  http://www.chatitaly.it/
> e questa non è una chat a cui una persona può partecipare innocentemente solo cancellando le conversazioni.
> A me basterebbe che il partner la utilizzasse per discuterne e litigare.


Non è questa.
E' questa
https://www.chatta.it


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> mi spiegheresti la matta?
> 
> ...


Dai, la prendo larga perché oggi ho un po' di tempo. Non arriverò allo spiegone Ipazico con le misure ma lo sai che per me le dimensioni contano per cui Farò del mio meglio 

Dicesì matta nell'accezione dell'uomo comune: femmina che si discosta dai Cliché femminili e che va guardata con sospetto e/o usata per quello che ti porta in tasca di buono. Definire la matta È quello che serve per creare un preservativo ed evitare lo sbattimento di doverla capire.
Dicesi matta nella accezione del sottoscritto: tizia che non viene capita dal 99% della popolazione umana e che, avendo però una forte coerenza interna, passa il tempo in maniera ondivaga tra la depressione conseguente alla solitudine (che comunque le pesa essendo sprovvista della cattiveria necessaria per utilizzare gli altri in base a quello che ti possono dare), e una specie di autoesaltazione Perché in fondo lei lo sa che Baudelaire l'albatros l'ha scritto per lei. E che resto del mondo non ci capisce un cazzo. Alcune hanno ragione, altre torto. Quelle a cui fornisco uno specchio non deformante in cui vederci per quello che sono e non come diamanti sporcati dalla accidia e dalla piccineria umana, sono ad oggi le persone che mi hanno dato quelle emozioni che hanno reso la mia vita Degna di essere vissuta.
Sarà un po' troppo elegiaco, ma io la vedo esattamente così.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> No, era un'autocritica, mia ....ci sta anche la tua interpretazione però! E che avevano abbassato anche il kilometraggio...


Dipende sempre chi è che ha levato il gas


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un'idea potrebbe essere quella di mandare un conoscente fidato a incontrarsi con la moglie. Uno credibile e attraente.
> E accordarsi con lui per incontrarsi per caso in una situazione inequivocabile, in maniera da raccogliere prove del tradimento, ovviamente tenendo nascosto il giochetto della chat falsa.
> Lo sbalordimento della moglie potrebbe portare ad avere una confessione piena e far sentire lei in colpa, cosa che potrebbe indurla a una consensuale più favorevole per Vigorvis.
> Le scene plateali in cui lui si presentasse farebbero intuire l'inganno e probabilmente incazzare lei come una vipera.
> ...


NON ci vuole una motivazione!
Non ci vuole in tribunale.
Con il coniuge dovrebbe esserci dopo vent’anni la confidenza per dire, ho l’idea che sei annoiata e che cerchi altri uomini sulla chat che frequenti, non mi fido più. 
Ovviamente tutti i traditori raccontano qualche balla e sminuiscono, ma non negano tutto come nelle barzellette o nei film dei Vanzina.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> U*na mia conoscente si è separata per una chattata del marito (che non è Alain Delon degli anni d’oro e nemmeno attuale :mexican con una ex collega in cui vagamente dicevano che se si fossero incrociati in metropolitana avrebbero preso un caffè.*
> A me è sembrata una follia.
> E qui di separati non ce ne sono tanti.
> A me sembra che ci siano proiezioni su questa vicenda.


Secondo me l'ha raccontata così in giro.
Mica poteva dire che era stata tradita.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Legale... sai che certe prove si provocano. Non è corretto, è illegale, ma accade.
> Cosa consigli in alternativa?
> Perché qui mi sembra molto difficile raccogliere prove di un tradimento.
> Quasi impossibile.
> Le possibilità che lui ne esca doppiamente trombato mi sembrano elevate...


Ma perché le prove?
:sbatti:


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si.
> La CaZzazione  allo stato attuale direbbe che una eventuale richiesta di addebito  (per quanto ammissibile) sarebbe INFONDATA poiché sfornita di prova. Non lo discuto.
> Nella sua testa ha elementi che non possono convogliare in un giudizio.
> Quante volte capita di  "sapere" cose che non si possono provare.
> Non è che stanno tutte semplicemente nella testa. Si sanno, ma non possono avere quel tipo di utilità specifica.


Ok, abbiamo spaccato il capello in quattro proviamo spaccarlo in otto. Tante volte si sanno cose che non si possono dimostrare. C'è la verità vera è la verità processuale, per carità, ma qua non c'è nemmeno la verità vera. Lei ha fatto la stronza in chat con uno che sapeva esattamente quali tasti toccare. Chiunque dotato di uno straccio di abilità al manipolativa sarebbe capace di far crollare pure Santa Maria goretti. Ma che ci vuole?


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Penso di sì.....se non l'avessi sgamata non lo sarebbe.
> Per il dormire ,pensavo a quel che dicevi, questa è come te!  Egocentriche



Cioè tu pensi che se tu fossi stato abbastanza assente e distratto da non accorgerti di lei, da non vederla (e quindi non sgamarla) sarebbe stata una forma di rispetto e attenzione migliore? 

Quando tradivo e l'altro non mi sgamava, ad un certo punto [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION], non lo volevo più io. Mi cadeva dalla stima. 
Per me iniziava significare che non era alla mia altezza. 

Sono piuttosto convinta che G. mi vedrebbe ben prima che io arrivi al tradirlo. 
Mi guarda, e con estrema attenzione. 

E' motivo di stima e attaccamento per me. 

Insieme al fatto che non ha in me la fiducia che discende dallo scontato.  

Ma è un discorso un po' aggrovigliato per metterlo in due righe. E ora devo andare

Io, fossi in te, ragionerei sul come mai tu ti senti responsabile delle emozioni della tua lei. 
E' egocentrismo il tuo? O svalutazione di lei? O entrambi? 

Le emozioni non dipendono dall'esterno. Nascono all'interno. 
L'esterno può essere un attivatore. Se diventa causa, è un modo della giustificazione e dell'alibi. 

Farsi causa (e quindi per certi versi giustificazione, cuscinetto) delle emozioni dell'altro...io ci farei una pensata


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mah.....io continuo a non capire ...
> Tutto questo per l’addebito?
> Ma se ormai non lo danno più nemmeno se ti trovano a trombare con l’amante in tribunale !
> Tutto sto ambatafan  per qualche migliaio di euro che comunque spenderesti in investigatore ? per una separazione che , viste la situazione familiare sarebbe comunque pulita pulita ? (Lei lavora.   Figli grandi etc ?)
> Mah


:cincin:

Oh una che ragiona!


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io vedo cose un po' più semplici.


Anche io quello che vedo mi pare semplice.. anche se è una prospettiva diversa dalla tua

Mi pare semplice anche perché in parte l'ho attraversato, a suo tempo

E so cosa vuol dire bleffare e "vedere" .. e infilarsi nel gioco del voler vedere

A differenza di lui, io avevo un "disegno" che andava oltre la berciata al tavolo del ristorante

Disegno imperfetto, peraltro, col senno di poi

Ma di arrivare al punto di restare sospeso come un tordello, senza capire se andare al ristorante o allo studio dell'avvocato, questo no


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me l'ha raccontata così in giro.
> Mica poteva dire che era stata tradita.


Ma no, molto più semplicemente voleva levarsi il marito dai coglioni e ha preso la palla al balzo. Esattamente come il tipo del treno secondo me. Te lo ricordi il trucchetto delle Rose rosse degli amici miei?


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Facciamo che usiamo altre metafore la prossima volta...


Perchè?


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ok, abbiamo spaccato il capello in quattro proviamo spaccarlo in otto. Tante volte si sanno cose che non si possono dimostrare. C'è la verità vera è la verità processuale, per carità, ma qua non c'è nemmeno la verità vera. Lei ha fatto la stronza in chat con uno che sapeva esattamente quali tasti toccare. Chiunque dotato di uno straccio di abilità al manipolativa sarebbe capace di far crollare pure Santa Maria goretti. Ma che ci vuole?


Un po' più dura fare dire all'altra parte di avere già avuto amanti.

Credo che non voglia dare per presupposto di essersi sposato una perfetta deficiente.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> NON ci vuole una motivazione!
> Non ci vuole in tribunale.
> *Con il coniuge dovrebbe esserci dopo vent’anni la confidenza per dire, ho l’idea che sei annoiata e che cerchi altri uomini sulla chat che frequenti, non mi fido più. *
> Ovviamente tutti i traditori raccontano qualche balla e sminuiscono, ma non negano tutto come nelle barzellette o nei film dei Vanzina.


E io se fossi in lei risponderei, con un accento dell'Italia centrale vagamente spiccato "Ma sei scemo? Ma chi ti ha messo in testa queste stronzate? Ma tu sei paranoico. Oh, ma guardalo qui, il fenomeno. Annoiata? Ma sarai tu annoiato, che passi le sere nell'altra stanza... con chi? Con chi cazzo chatti? Chi cazzo frequenti? Oh, bastardo, sei tu che vai con le troie e vuoi dare la colpa a me? Ma io ti spacco la faccia, ti sputtano con tutti, e boh non raccontare scuse. Chi è la tua amante? Chi è la troia? Mi stai mollando per quella, eh. Tira fuori il nome, tira fuori sto cazzo di nome, sta sgualdrina, sei una faccia di merda, ti rovino, io.".

Auguri.
Discutere con una probabile traditrice seriale non avendo in mano un cazzo per controbattere può essere vagamente pericoloso.
E inutile.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché le prove?
> :sbatti:


Per non restare senza casa?

Per vedersi rimborsate le spese di separazione?

Per non corrispondere un mantenimento alla moglie?


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Perchè?


Il Range Rover non è un vero mezzo fuoristrada, anche se come SUV ha una gamma che mi piace molto, in ispecie il Velar (o il clone Jaguar).
La guida offroad richiede competenze molto diverse rispetto alla guida su pista.
Etc etc.
OT inutile chiuso.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E io se fossi in lei risponderei, con un accento dell'Italia centrale vagamente spiccato "Ma sei scemo? Ma chi ti ha messo in testa queste stronzate? Ma tu sei paranoico. Oh, ma guardalo qui, il fenomeno. Annoiata? Ma sarai tu annoiato, che passi le sere nell'altra stanza... con chi? Con chi cazzo chatti? Chi cazzo frequenti? Oh, bastardo, sei tu che vai con le troie e vuoi dare la colpa a me? Ma io ti spacco la faccia, ti sputtano con tutti, e boh non raccontare scuse. Chi è la tua amante? Chi è la troia? Mi stai mollando per quella, eh. Tira fuori il nome, tira fuori sto cazzo di nome, sta sgualdrina, sei una faccia di merda, ti rovino, io.".
> Auguri.


Pensavo di più ad un accento direttamente terrone. Siciliano


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Un po' più dura fare dire all'altra parte di avere già avuto amanti.
> 
> Credo che non voglia dare per presupposto di essersi sposato una perfetta deficiente.


Ma figurati, con le cazzate che racconta la gente online? E su!


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per non restare senza casa?
> 
> Per vedersi rimborsate le spese di separazione?
> 
> Per non corrispondere un mantenimento alla moglie?


:up:

Certo che qui è difficile avere delle certezze, figuriamoci delle prove...
Stiamo discutendo su sospetti, in pratica.
Molto credibili, per carità.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è questa.
> E' questa
> https://www.chatta.it


Uguale.
Non è motivo per incazzarsi e litigare?

Il fatto è che lui ha chattato mesi con lei, mollandola sul divano, usando tecniche di seduzione per poi lamentarsi che lei ha ceduto.

Ma uno che non vuole separarsi già PRIMA mette in piedi sto gibilé? (Manfrina per i non milanesi)
Se il tempo lo avesse impiegato sul divano con lei e poi a letto lei non avrebbe avuto bisogno di farsi corteggiare...da LUI ribadisco.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per non restare senza casa?
> 
> Per vedersi rimborsate le spese di separazione?
> 
> Per non corrispondere un mantenimento alla moglie?


E' possibile ottenere tutto questo?
Con che probabilità?


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Pensavo di più ad un accento direttamente terrone. Siciliano


No, lì avrei previsto lei che prende il coltello da cucina e insegue lui.
Che tra l'altro è successo a un mio conoscente.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me l'ha raccontata così in giro.
> Mica poteva dire che era stata tradita.


Non l’ha raccontata così in giro.
In giro ha dato un’altra versione di esaurimento del sentimento. Per me è anche quella vera. Non ci separa per cazzate del genere.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale.
> Non è motivo per incazzarsi e litigare?
> 
> Il fatto è che lui ha chattato mesi con lei, mollandola sul divano, usando tecniche di seduzione per poi lamentarsi che lei ha ceduto.
> ...


Ma infatti

Ma perché lui ha chattato se non per poter vedere quella persona che "da marito" non poteva vedere?

Lo scopo è questo

Ma che si aspettava?

Che si scambiassero versi del rosario??

E ci si deve pure rimaner male di quel che si è SCIENTEMENTE voluti andare a vedere .. ma roba da matti :rotfl:


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale.
> Non è motivo per incazzarsi e litigare?
> 
> Il fatto è che lui ha chattato mesi con lei, mollandola sul divano, usando tecniche di seduzione per poi lamentarsi che lei ha ceduto.
> ...


No.
Perché se io trovo vaghe tracce di questa chat sul cell di mia moglie non ho alcuna conferma delle finalità per cui lei la usa.
Potrebbe essere per pura amicizia, come capita a me con alcune persone di questo forum, oppure per cuccare.
Ho bisogno di conferme.
E mica può chiederle a lei...


----------



## spleen (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. A lei era piaciuto quindi...inaffidabile :facepalm:


  Secondo me le cose stanno così: (tanto uno in più o in meno che fa ilazioni.....)  Lei è una semi seriale, suona strano in effetti che sia solo una profumiera e qualche cosa ha sicuramente combinato. Al di là di questo è una buona moglie e penso che abbia un profondo legame di affetto sicuro e probabilmente anche di amore col marito. Solo che ogni tanto si concede degli svaghi. Lui ha scoperto questo lato di lei e si è imbufalito perchè ha sbriciolato le sue certezze. E un poco si è anche inserito in un circolo morboso per capire all' inizio ma che lo ha condotto lontano e su una strada pericolosa. Sono alquanto curioso di sapere cosa si diranno ora.  perchè o si incamminano su una strada che distruggerà tutto, o salveranno qualcosa, se non altro il loro passato di una vita costruita insieme.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me le cose stanno così: (tanto uno in più o in meno che fa ilazioni.....)  Lei è una semi seriale, suona strano in effetti che sia solo una profumiera e qualche cosa ha sicuramente combinato. Al di là di questo è una buona moglie e penso che abbia un profondo legame di affetto sicuro e probabilmente anche di amore col marito. Solo che ogni tanto si concede degli svaghi. Lui ha scoperto questo lato di lei e si è imbufalito perchè ha sbriciolato le sue certezze. E un poco si è anche inserito in un circolo morboso per capire all' inizio ma che lo ha condotto lontano e su una strada pericolosa. Sono alquanto curioso di sapere cosa si diranno ora.  perchè o si incamminano su una strada che distruggerà tutto, o salveranno qualcosa, se non altro il loro passato di una vita costruita insieme.


In sintesi è così.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E io se fossi in lei risponderei, con un accento dell'Italia centrale vagamente spiccato "Ma sei scemo? Ma chi ti ha messo in testa queste stronzate? Ma tu sei paranoico. Oh, ma guardalo qui, il fenomeno. Annoiata? Ma sarai tu annoiato, che passi le sere nell'altra stanza... con chi? Con chi cazzo chatti? Chi cazzo frequenti? Oh, bastardo, sei tu che vai con le troie e vuoi dare la colpa a me? Ma io ti spacco la faccia, ti sputtano con tutti, e boh non raccontare scuse. Chi è la tua amante? Chi è la troia? Mi stai mollando per quella, eh. Tira fuori il nome, tira fuori sto cazzo di nome, sta sgualdrina, sei una faccia di merda, ti rovino, io.".
> 
> Auguri.
> Discutere con una probabile traditrice seriale non avendo in mano un cazzo per controbattere può essere vagamente pericoloso.
> E inutile.


Non so dove trovate queste sceneggiature.
Neanche nei film di serie B americani degli anni ‘50 con le dark ladies.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per non restare senza casa?
> 
> Per vedersi rimborsate le spese di separazione?
> 
> Per non corrispondere un mantenimento alla moglie?


Non hanno problemi di questo tipo. È la premessa nel primo post.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so dove trovate queste sceneggiature.
> Neanche nei film di serie B americani degli anni ‘50 con le dark ladies.


Dal parrucchiere.
Le donne presente ne raccontano anche di peggio.
Dalle nostre parti sono molto pettegoli.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' possibile ottenere tutto questo?
> Con che probabilità?


Le probabilità gliele ha brevemente indicate il collega a cui si è rivolto. E a cui immagino abbia raccontato TUTTO. Con l'addebito il mantenimento e' escluso.
E pure e' riconosciuto il rimborso delle spese per la separazione.
La casa dipende in larga misura dai figli, visto che è assegnata nel loro interesse. Essendo maggiorenni, possono dire la loro. Peraltro un addebito non favorisce una assegnazione a chi non è proprietario, e nemmeno la prova che l'altro ha redditi, o eventuali altri beni.
Il collega si è sbilanciato a dare una percentuale che comunque io non darei 
Vero e' che la assegnazione verrebbe meno con la indipendenza economica dei figli.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hanno problemi di questo tipo. È la premessa nel primo post.


Non mi pareva. I problemi senza addebito li avrebbe eccome.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non hanno problemi di questo tipo. È la premessa nel primo post.


Va beh allora tutto risolto.
Lui è un manipolatore paranoico, lei un'ingenua moglie trascurata dal marito.
Lei si becca la casa, il mantenimento e lui giustamente  se ne andrà in affitto o dalla mamma.
E un'altro donna ingiustamente accusata è salva.
Brunetta, le seriali esistono tanto quanto i seriali.
E sono altrettanto se non di più furbe.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti
> 
> Ma perché lui ha chattato se non per poter vedere quella persona che "da marito" non poteva vedere?
> 
> ...


Poi saranno pure le tecniche che ha usato a suo tempo per corteggiarla.
Poi se una è incuriosita mica racconta che ha avuto sempre lo stesso uomo da i quindici anni e che non ha mai visto un motel. Il marpione scapperebbe a gambe levate.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma infatti
> 
> Ma perché lui ha chattato se non per poter vedere quella persona che "da marito" non poteva vedere?
> 
> ...


Ma uno che deve fare, allora?
Finta di niente???? Non tutelarsi???

Boh. Non capisco eh.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le probabilità gliele ha brevemente indicate il collega a cui si è rivolto. E a cui immagino abbia raccontato TUTTO. Con l'addebito il mantenimento e' escluso.
> E pure e' riconosciuto il rimborso delle spese per la separazione.
> La casa dipende in larga misura dai figli, visto che è assegnata nel loro interesse. Essendo maggiorenni, possono dire la loro. Peraltro un addebito non favorisce una assegnazione a chi non è proprietario, e nemmeno la prova che l'altro ha redditi, o eventuali altri beni.
> Il collega si è sbilanciato a dare una percentuale che comunque io non darei
> Vero e' che la assegnazione verrebbe meno con la *indipendenza economica* dei figli.


:up:


(neretto: 10 anni ancora?)


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No.
> Perché se io trovo vaghe tracce di questa chat sul cell di mia moglie non ho alcuna conferma delle finalità per cui lei la usa.
> Potrebbe essere per pura amicizia, come capita a me con alcune persone di questo forum, oppure per cuccare.
> Ho bisogno di conferme.
> E mica può chiederle a lei...


Quella è una chat per pura amicizia?
E poi tra marito e moglie non si può parlare del bisogno di amicizia, del senso di solitudine?
Ma oh io mi sono separata ma ci ho parlato con mio marito.
E (scoop!) ci parlo anche adesso.
Ma che cavolo di rapporto bisogna avere per non poter dialogare su queste cose?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Secondo me le cose stanno così: (tanto uno in più o in meno che fa ilazioni.....)  Lei è una semi seriale, suona strano in effetti che sia solo una profumiera e qualche cosa ha sicuramente combinato. Al di là di questo è una buona moglie e penso che abbia un profondo legame di affetto sicuro e probabilmente anche di amore col marito. Solo che ogni tanto si concede degli svaghi. Lui ha scoperto questo lato di lei e si è imbufalito perchè ha sbriciolato le sue certezze. E un poco si è anche inserito in un circolo morboso per capire all' inizio ma che lo ha condotto lontano e su una strada pericolosa. Sono alquanto curioso di sapere cosa si diranno ora.  perchè o si incamminano su una strada che distruggerà tutto, o salveranno qualcosa, se non altro il loro passato di una vita costruita insieme.


Ma lui parla solo in chat.
Andare nell’altra stanza con il cellulare in mano e dire “Ma che cazzo stiamo facendo? Io ti voglio bene, tu?” sembra una impresa.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> 
> (neretto: 10 anni ancora?)


Non è un fatto anagrafico.
Anche se mi pare che diciamo oltre i 30 si possa anche assumere una posizione  "attiva" nel dimostrare la strumentalità di un certo "sedersi" dei figli.
Ma non è mia materia.
Certo: casa assegnata e termine incerto.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dal parrucchiere.
> Le donne presente ne raccontano anche di peggio.
> Dalle nostre parti sono molto pettegoli.


In effetti io evito il parrucchiere. Quando ci sono andata non diceva niente nessuno, se no non ci sarei tornata.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quella è una chat per pura amicizia?
> E poi tra marito e moglie non si può parlare del bisogno di amicizia, del senso di solitudine?
> *Ma oh io *mi sono separata ma ci ho parlato con mio marito.
> E (scoop!) ci parlo anche adesso.
> Ma che cavolo di rapporto bisogna avere per non poter dialogare su queste cose?



Tu avevi la conferma del tradimento, l'hai scoperto, lui non poteva negare.
Tu sei rimasta in casa tua.
Eri in una posizione di vantaggio che Vigorvis non ha.
Stai confrontando situazioni molto diverse.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è un fatto anagrafico.
> Anche se mi pare che diciamo oltre i 30 si possa anche assumere una posizione  "attiva" nel dimostrare la strumentalità di un certo "sedersi" dei figli.
> Ma non è mia materia.
> *Certo: casa assegnata e termine incerto*.


Tradotto: lei si è cuccata più uomini on line - eufemisticamente si è concessa degli svaghi -, si beccherà la casa, il mantenimento per anni...
Wow!


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tradotto: lei si è cuccata più uomini on line - eufemisticamente si è concessa degli svaghi -, si beccherà la casa, il mantenimento per anni...
> Wow!


Non proprio così.
Allora: al mantenimento dei figli devono ENTRAMBI contribuire. Hanno in affitto due monolocali, se ricordo bene. La misura del contributo e' parametrata alle rispettive capacità reddituali. Ma non credo che Vigor vi si voglia sottrarre.
La casa "viaggia" con l'interesse dei figli.
Il mantenimento della moglie, viaggia su diversi parametri: hanno stipendi quasi equivalenti.
Ma se lei deve pagare un'altra casa e' chiaro che ci si "sacrifica" in due.

L'ho fatta molto semplice. In mezzo tanti ibridi.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non proprio così.
> Allora: al mantenimento dei figli devono ENTRAMBI contribuire. Hanno in affitto due monolocali, se ricordo bene. La misura del contributo e' parametrata alle rispettive capacità reddituali. Ma non credo che Vigor vi si voglia sottrarre.
> La casa "viaggia" con l'interesse dei figli.
> Il mantenimento della moglie, viaggia su diversi parametri: hanno stipendi quasi equivalenti.
> ...


Perché a me non è stato prospettato?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu avevi la conferma del tradimento, l'hai scoperto, lui non poteva negare.
> Tu sei rimasta in casa tua.
> Eri in una posizione di vantaggio che Vigorvis non ha.
> Stai confrontando situazioni molto diverse.


Tu stai proiettando su questa vicenda la tua.

Tu sei andato in giudiziale usando investigatori? No. Perché? Perché ti sarebbe costato più del mantenimento.
E in realtà non volevi separarti.
Quando si vuole ci si separa e le condizioni  economiche non le consideri neppure.
Non dico mica che avresti dovuto. Ognuno segue quello che sente è così facendo fa bene.
Sono passati i tempi in cui proiettavo e vedevo negli altri la mia stessa impossibilità di sopportare la presenza del traditore.
Ora so che ognuno è fedele ai propri bisogni, sia che ne sia consapevole, sia no.
Ma fare costruzioni oltre i fatti conosciuti e scaricare su una sconosciuta o uno sconosciuto i propri sentimenti negativi e fare il tifo per uno scontro in tribunale, devastante per tutti, mi sembra sbagliato e mi sono espressa dopo aver letto pagine e pagine di linciaggio verso una che pare più ...la sventurata rispose, che una scafatissima seriale. Se lo fosse, sarebbe bastato che lui si fosse dimostrato disponibile, non avrebbe avuto bisogno di conquistarla.
Ho conosciuto una poveretta che raccattava in chat. Andava in motel il primo weekend libero. Ed essendo lei single era dopo pochi giorni. Il corteggiamento consisteva nel chiedere se era brava a far sesso orale. Altro che simulare interessi e sensibilità comune!


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché a me non è stato prospettato?


Fammi l’elenco di tutti gli avvocati che hai consultato.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché a me non è stato prospettato?


In che senso? Eri la parte economicamente più debole?


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu stai proiettando su questa vicenda la tua.
> 
> T*u sei andato in giudiziale usando investigatori? No. Perché? Perché ti sarebbe costato più del mantenimento.*
> E in realtà non volevi separarti.
> ...


Perché avevo 800 euro in contanti. Il resto lo gestiva lei, era tutto vincolato a nome suo su conti on line.
Lei aveva un reddito di 600 euro mensili, io 1800. Lei non voleva separarsi.
Una figlia di 6 anni. Una casa al 50%. Un amante a 400 km di distanza che la voleva sposare e portare da lui.
Lascio agli avvocati la conclusione.


Neretto: stai parlando di una sfigatissima single, sfigatissima perché raccatta uomini in chat e non dal vivo.
Questa è sposata, deve misurare tempo e gestire persone avendo la sicurezza di chi va a incontrare - che non gli pianti casini -  ed è una  a cui piace anche il gioco della seduzione. E che probabilmente non gestiva solo lui on line, come accade spesso. Anzi, quasi sicuramente.
Due mesi sono la norma.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il Range Rover non è un vero mezzo fuoristrada, anche se come SUV ha una gamma che mi piace molto, in ispecie il Velar (o il clone Jaguar).
> La guida offroad richiede competenze molto diverse rispetto alla guida su pista.
> Etc etc.
> OT inutile chiuso.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Utilissimo invece. Il Range Rover Sport è il giusto compromesso tra il SUV con cui puoi uscire anche la sera, e la possibilità di farti un giretto sullo sterrato senza pensieri. Alla legittima ho appena preso l'evoque ma OVVIAMENTE ci gioco sempre io


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché avevo 800 euro in contanti. Il resto lo gestiva lei, era tutto vincolato a nome suo su conti on line.
> Lei aveva un reddito di 600 euro mensili, io 1800. Lei non voleva separarsi.
> Una figlia di 6 anni. Una casa al 50%.
> Lascio agli avvocati la conclusione.


E in questi sei anni quanti soldi tuoi hai accantonato? Hai ridotto i viaggi per avere soldi tuoi?
Quanto tempo hai dedicato alla ricerca di un appartamento? Quanti ne hai visti?
Io conosco zone di Milano di cui ignoravo l’esistenza prima di cercare con mia figlia una casa per lei e poi per me.
La prime viste erano orribili.
Ammetti che non volevi separarti, principalmente per tua figlia, e poi per te (anche in rapporto a te).
Non c’è mica da vergognarsi.
Credo che tolga anche un peso ammettere di essere dove si vuole stare.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Utilissimo invece. Il Range Rover Sport è il giusto compromesso tra il SUV con cui puoi uscire anche la sera, e la possibilità di farti *un giretto sullo sterrato* senza pensieri. Alla legittima ho appena preso l'evoque ma OVVIAMENTE ci gioco sempre io


Sì, giretto sullo sterrato. Col primo, anni 70, che se non sbaglio aveva telaio a longheroni, qualcosa di più.
Io con la Santa Fe ho fatto strade con pozze di fango e sentieri pietrosi in salita, ma se avessi avuto un Patrol d'epoca o un Wrangler sarebbe stato meglio. Il rischio di spaccare con i suv è molto alto.
Con la Sportage attuale lascio perdere qualsiasi velleità. Troppo delicata.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu stai proiettando su questa vicenda la tua.
> 
> Tu sei andato in giudiziale usando investigatori? No. Perché? Perché ti sarebbe costato più del mantenimento.
> E in realtà non volevi separarti.
> ...



Ma Brunetta

non è vero che le condizioni economiche non le si considera neppure. Dai. 
Senza soldi non si campa. 
E non si campa sereni neppure non sapendo quanti se ne hanno a disposizione.

Poi discendono le valutazioni se assumersi la condizione che discende dalle decisioni che si prendono.

Separarsi senza una valutazione anche economica significa fare le cose da cioccolatai affidandosi alla divina provvidenza e sperando nel bene. 

Quanto le chat...non è che in chat funziona esattamente come ti ha descritto la tua conoscente/amica. 
Semplicemente lei, raccattava chi non era in grado di fare il passo successivo al pompino.

Che non è l'amore. La storia. 
Ma è incontrarsi fra persone che in comune hanno desideri e fantasie. 

Era lei a non saper gestire la singletudine e ad agganciarsi ad ogni pollastro le passasse sotto il naso sperando che con un pompino se lo sarebbe portato a casa. 

Esistono i morti di figa, ma esistono anche le morte di cazzo, se vogliamo rimanere in questo contesto linguistico eh. 

ricordo in un sito in cui ero che rea entrata una proponendosi in modi diciamo espliciti, ma non non soltanto espliciti. In cui era evidente che le bastasse anche un cazzo di gomma pur di sentirsi viva e riconosciuta, non sola, non abbandonata. 
Ed era in una situazione pericolosa, perchè andando in giro in preda ai morsi della fame, ci si fa male. 

E ne esce il poveretta che dici tu. 

Ma quello non è il mondo delle chat. 
Quello è il mondo di chi sta male nella sua pelle.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E in questi sei anni quanti soldi tuoi hai accantonato? Hai ridotto i viaggi per avere soldi tuoi?
> Quanto tempo hai dedicato alla ricerca di un appartamento? Quanti ne hai visti?
> Io conosco zone di Milano di cui ignoravo l’esistenza prima di cercare con mia figlia una casa per lei e poi per me.
> La prime viste erano orribili.
> ...


Ammetto che se avessi avuto un appartamento tutto mio e mia moglie un reddito sufficiente mi sarei separato a suo tempo.
Fare una vita di merda per 13 scopate di mia moglie però non lo consideravo una scelta di vita auspicabile,
Ci si passa sopra e si vive lo stesso. 
Non ho 30 anni da rimandare viaggi e divertimenti per il futuro.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il Range Rover non è un vero mezzo fuoristrada, anche se come SUV ha una gamma che mi piace molto, in ispecie il Velar (o il clone Jaguar).
> La guida offroad richiede competenze molto diverse rispetto alla guida su pista.
> Etc etc.
> OT inutile chiuso.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Capito. Hai ragione. 
Non ho abbastanza competenze per portare avanti questa metafora 

A me la jaguar non piace comunque! 

Ci vorrebbe G., ogni volta che parliamo di macchine mi insacca e dice che sono superficiale :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché avevo 800 euro in contanti. Il resto lo gestiva lei, era tutto vincolato a nome suo su conti on line.
> Lei aveva un reddito di 600 euro mensili, io 1800. Lei non voleva separarsi.
> Una figlia di 6 anni. Una casa al 50%. Un amante a 400 km di distanza che la voleva sposare e portare da lui.
> Lascio agli avvocati la conclusione.
> ...


Ma che ne sai della norma dei tempi per conoscere in chat? Una poi che dice che ha avuto esperienze perché mai dovrebbe in contemporanea fare la preziosa?


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E in questi sei anni quanti soldi tuoi hai accantonato? Hai ridotto i viaggi per avere soldi tuoi?
> Quanto tempo hai dedicato alla ricerca di un appartamento? Quanti ne hai visti?
> Io conosco zone di Milano di cui ignoravo l’esistenza prima di cercare con mia figlia una casa per lei e poi per me.
> La prime viste erano orribili.
> ...


Quindi pure se uno ha la possibilità di non uscire di casa, o non pagare mantenimenti, fa di tutto per risultare quello che di punto in bianco si vuole separare e basta???
Che coglie la moglie alla sprovvista con questa richiesta?
Un fulminato sulla via di Damasco, sia pure dopo vent'anni di matrimonio?

O provi a uscirtene il meglio possibile, che non è un  "ho cambiato idea"?


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dai, la prendo larga perché oggi ho un po' di tempo. Non arriverò allo spiegone Ipazico con le misure ma lo sai che per me le dimensioni contano per cui Farò del mio meglio
> 
> Dicesì matta nell'accezione dell'uomo comune: femmina che si discosta dai Cliché femminili e che va guardata con sospetto e/o usata per quello che ti porta in tasca di buono. Definire la matta È quello che serve per creare un preservativo ed evitare lo sbattimento di doverla capire.
> Dicesi matta nella accezione del sottoscritto: tizia che non viene capita dal 99% della popolazione umana e che, avendo però una forte coerenza interna, passa il tempo in maniera ondivaga tra la depressione conseguente alla solitudine (che comunque le pesa essendo sprovvista della cattiveria necessaria per utilizzare gli altri in base a quello che ti possono dare), e una specie di autoesaltazione Perché in fondo lei lo sa che Baudelaire l'albatros l'ha scritto per lei. E che resto del mondo non ci capisce un cazzo. Alcune hanno ragione, altre torto. Quelle a cui fornisco uno specchio non deformante in cui vederci per quello che sono e non come diamanti sporcati dalla accidia e dalla piccineria umana, sono ad oggi le persone che mi hanno dato quelle emozioni che hanno reso la mia vita Degna di essere vissuta.
> Sarà un po' troppo elegiaco, ma io la vedo esattamente così.


E' una visione romantica! 

Bella. 

Penso valga anche al maschile. O almeno io ho una definizione simile per i matti. 

concordo con te che siano persone che donano emozioni che rendono la vita degna di essere vissuta.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma Brunetta
> 
> non è vero che le condizioni economiche non le si considera neppure. Dai.
> Senza soldi non si campa.
> ...


Io conosco decine di persone che si sono separate, vivono in affitto e fanno le pulizie.
La moglie di Berlusconi ha chiesto la separazione quando lui ha esagerato, eppure non rischiava di perdere il monolocale.
Ognuno sta dove vuole stare.
Ammetterlo fa stare meglio.


----------



## Skorpio (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma uno che deve fare, allora?
> Finta di niente???? Non tutelarsi???
> 
> Boh. Non capisco eh.


Ma a me delle tutele non mi interessa, è il meccanismo che mi interessa

Le tutele lui le ha prese, si è finto il signor Rossi e invece era a due metri a chattare

Più tutelato di così...

Ha giocato mascherato per poter "vedere"


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E in questi sei anni quanti soldi tuoi hai accantonato? Hai ridotto i viaggi per avere soldi tuoi?
> Quanto tempo hai dedicato alla ricerca di un appartamento? Quanti ne hai visti?
> Io conosco zone di Milano di cui ignoravo l’esistenza prima di cercare con mia figlia una casa per lei e poi per me.
> La prime viste erano orribili.
> ...


Guarda che c'è tanta gente che sta dove non vuole stare ma ci sta lo stesso per valutazioni di sostentamento. 

Ho una amica che si separerebbe domani, se il farlo non comportasse un impoverimento non indifferente per tutti. 
E il pensiero dei figli è legato anche a questo. 
In due si offrono maggiori opzioni anche ai figli. 
E' un sacrificio. 
Di sè. 

Ed è anche uno scegliere il male minore. 

Io non lo condivido moltissimo, ma sono anche in una posizione economica che non mi da particolari pensieri. 
E non ne avrei neanche se avessi figli. 

Ma so che da questo punto di vista sono una privilegiata. 

E che il mondo non è così. 

Certi legami sono catene anche dal punto di vista economico. A volte solo dal punto di vista economico. 

Serve anche saper riconoscere le catene che si portano, serenamente, per poterle gestire e, quando possibile trovare alternative. 

Semplicemente a volte non ci sono alternative a portata di mano.


----------



## void (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ammetto che se avessi avuto un appartamento tutto mio e mia moglie un reddito sufficiente mi sarei separato a suo tempo.
> Fare una vita di merda per 13 scopate di mia moglie però non lo consideravo una scelta di vita auspicabile,
> Ci si passa sopra e si vive lo stesso.
> Non ho 30 anni da rimandare viaggi e divertimenti per il futuro.



mah! Non e' tanto il numero delle scopate extra della moglie (che poi il fatto che le hai contate ha un suo perche'), ma tra il vivere con accanto una che sostanzialmente non mi vuole ed una vita di merda, personalmente preferirei una vita di merda.

Anche perche' se decidessi di restare, per me', sarebbe una vita di merda comunque.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco decine di persone che si sono separate, vivono in affitto e fanno le pulizie.
> La moglie di Berlusconi ha chiesto la separazione quando lui ha esagerato, eppure non rischiava di perdere il monolocale.
> Ognuno sta dove vuole stare.
> Ammetterlo fa stare meglio.


Sicuramente.

Poi e' preferibile (PREFERIBILE) uscirne al meglio possibile.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ammetto che se avessi avuto un appartamento tutto mio e mia moglie un reddito sufficiente mi sarei separato a suo tempo.
> Fare una vita di merda per 13 scopate di mia moglie però non lo consideravo una scelta di vita auspicabile,
> Ci si passa sopra e si vive lo stesso.
> Non ho 30 anni da rimandare viaggi e divertimenti per il futuro.


Oh! :up:
E per me hai fatto non bene, ma benissimo!
Però non ti fa bene mantenere un senso di sconfitta per non averlo fatto per 13 scopate (così così e che hanno lasciato l’amaro anche a lei) e avere un rancore da vittima.
Hai scelto la cosa migliore.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco decine di persone che si sono separate, vivono in affitto e fanno le pulizie.
> La moglie di Berlusconi ha chiesto la separazione quando lui ha esagerato, eppure non rischiava di perdere il monolocale.
> Ognuno sta dove vuole stare.
> Ammetterlo fa stare meglio.


Io credo che tu conosca una parte di mondo privilegiata. 

Ho conosciuto persone che avevano migliaia di euro di debiti che non riuscivano a pagare e che le stavano strangolando.
Ho conosciuto persone che non avevano i soldi non per uscire a mangiare la pizza, ma per pagarsi l'antiinfiammatorio per il mal di denti, che il dentista non era neanche preventivabile.
Ho conosciuto persone che vivevano in una stanza condivisa e manco erano libere di godersi un caffè in solitaria. 
La pizza, o un uscita a mangiare un gelato non erano pensabili, non possibili. 
Gente che usa le stesse scarpe da dieci anni e ha imparato a riparsele da sola perchè i soldi per ripararle servono per avere l'acqua calda. 

Se vuoi vado avanti con l'elenco. 

Anche ammettere che alcune scelte non sono dettate da libertà di scelta ma costrizione di situazione fa bene. E' la realtà. 
Se sei povero, non sei ricco. 
E da povero ti toccano cose che ad un ricco non toccano. 


La moglie di Berlusconi direi che non è esattamente un buon esempio, o forse non ho capito l'esempio.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda che c'è tanta gente che sta dove non vuole stare ma ci sta lo stesso per valutazioni di sostentamento.
> 
> Ho una amica che si separerebbe domani, se il farlo non comportasse un impoverimento non indifferente per tutti.
> E il pensiero dei figli è legato anche a questo.
> ...


Tutto il resto contraddice la prima affermazione.
Se si vuole stare per il bene dei figli o per non dare un dolore alla madre malata o per non sentirsi il cappello con i campanelli, sempre una scelta propria è in base alle proprie priorità.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> mah! Non e' tanto il numero delle scopate extra della moglie (che poi il fatto che le hai contate ha un suo perche'), ma tra il vivere con accanto una che sostanzialmente non mi vuole ed una vita di merda, personalmente preferirei una vita di merda.
> 
> Anche perche' se decidessi di restare, per me', sarebbe una vita di merda comunque.


Questo vale ipoteticamente per te, vale per me nel concreto.
Ognuno valuta per sé.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tutto il resto contraddice la prima affermazione.
> Se si vuole stare per il bene dei figli o per non dare un dolore alla madre malata o per non sentirsi il cappello con i campanelli, sempre una scelta propria è in base alle proprie priorità.



Non è in contraddizione. 

E' accettazione. 

E' dirsi la verità.

Ossia "io non desidero stare qui. Se potessi andrei domani. Ma non ho scelta. O meglio, non ho altra scelta che questa (e questo non è scegliere). Sto dove non voglio stare perchè questa scelta non dipende da me."


----------



## void (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda che c'è tanta gente che sta dove non vuole stare ma ci sta lo stesso per valutazioni di sostentamento.
> 
> Ho una amica che si separerebbe domani, se il farlo non comportasse un impoverimento non indifferente per tutti.
> E il pensiero dei figli è legato anche a questo.
> ...



Vero, ma ci sono situazioni e situazioni. Da genitore pensi ai figli, e sei costretto a pensarci anche da partner. Il loro bene e' essenziale, anche quando non coincide con il tuo. Ma per poter resistere ci devono essere dei presupposti alla base e la volonta' di entrambi - se non piu' di costruire - almeno di alimentare. 
Altrimenti la scelta di non andarsene diventa una prigione, e in gabbia ci si incattivisce, si invecchia perdendo un pezzo ogni giorno. E in questo caso le alternative vanno trovate. Una alternativa, magari non comoda c'e' sempre.


----------



## void (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo vale ipoteticamente per te, vale per me nel concreto.
> Ognuno valuta per sé.



infatti se hai fatto caso troverai: in ordine

- personalmente
- per me'


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Io credo che tu conosca una parte di mondo privilegiata.
> 
> Ho conosciuto persone che avevano migliaia di euro di debiti che non riuscivano a pagare e che le stavano strangolando.
> Ho conosciuto persone che non avevano i soldi non per uscire a mangiare la pizza, ma per pagarsi l'antiinfiammatorio per il mal di denti, che il dentista non era neanche preventivabile.
> ...


La moglie di Berlusconi è una che ha sopportato di tutto perché le interessava lo status di moglie di Berlusconi e fare la first lady più della relazione e problemi economici non ne aveva. Ha cambiato idea e si è separata quando ha visto messo in ridicolo quel ruolo.
Era un esempio di chi sceglie per sé Indipendentemente da problemi di sopravvivenza.

Il fatto che tu dica che io parlo di persone privilegiate mi fa ridere da adesso fino a Natale.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> Vero, ma ci sono situazioni e situazioni. Da genitore pensi ai figli, e sei costretto a pensarci anche da partner. Il loro bene e' essenziale, anche quando non coincide con il tuo. Ma per poter resistere ci devono essere dei presupposti alla base e la volonta' di entrambi - se non piu' di costruire - almeno di alimentare.
> Altrimenti la scelta di non andarsene diventa una prigione, e in gabbia ci si incattivisce, si invecchia perdendo un pezzo ogni giorno. E in questo caso le alternative vanno trovate. Una alternativa, magari non comoda c'e' sempre.


Sono d'accordo. Diventa una gabbia. 

A volte l'alternativa possibile non è netta (vado o resto) ed è più sfumata.
Ossia diventa cercare di stendere comunque uno sguardo di amorevolezza per se stessi in quella situazione e seguire il proprio benessere. 
Egoisticamente. E senza remore di sorta.


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La moglie di Berlusconi è una che ha sopportato di tutto perché le interessava lo status di moglie di Berlusconi e fare la first lady più della relazione e problemi economici non ne aveva. Ha cambiato idea e si è separata quando ha visto messo in ridicolo quel ruolo.
> Era un esempio di chi sceglie per sé Indipendentemente da problemi di sopravvivenza.
> 
> Il fatto che tu dica che io parlo di persone privilegiate mi fa ridere da adesso fino a Natale.


Problemi di sopravvivenza la moglie di Berlusconi?
Ha sopportato di tutto?????? :rotfl:

Dai bruni...non esagerare. :carneval:

Da come parli, sì. Parli di persone che possono scegliere. E quindi privilegiate. 

Io sto parlando di persone che non possono scegliere. 
Schiavi moderni fondamentalmente.


----------



## void (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo. Diventa una gabbia.
> 
> A volte l'alternativa possibile non è netta (vado o resto) ed è più sfumata.
> Ossia diventa cercare di stendere comunque uno sguardo di amorevolezza per se stessi in quella situazione e seguire il proprio benessere.
> Egoisticamente. E senza remore di sorta.



Ti piace vincere facile...


----------



## ipazia (29 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ti piace vincere facile...


Sto imparando che non sempre farla difficile sia una buona posizione, anzi 

Fra l'altro il mio Su to mi ha ripetuto fino allo stremo che difficile non esiste. 
Esiste possibile o impossibile. 

E anche in quel caso, non è netta la linea di demarcazione. 

Dipende molto da dove appoggia lo sguardo che si lancia sul mondo, e prima ancora su se stessi. 
E i principi della valutazione che se ne hanno.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Problemi di sopravvivenza la moglie di Berlusconi?
> Ha sopportato di tutto?????? :rotfl:
> 
> Dai bruni...non esagerare. :carneval:
> ...


Io ho scritto chiaramente, più chiaramente non posso. 
Non mi metto a fare l’elenco delle disgrazie delle persone di cui parlo.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' una visione romantica!
> 
> Bella.
> 
> ...


Io sono romantico, dolce e sensibile. Le chiappe di marmo e il pisello taglia tubo innocenti sono solo inutili orpelli


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma uno che deve fare, allora?
> Finta di niente???? Non tutelarsi???
> 
> Boh. Non capisco eh.


io ti dico la verità,  non penserei mai di mettermi a registrare o cose del genere.è  uno di quei casi in cui quasi diffido di più dello scrupoloso raccoglitore di prove che del traditore


----------



## spleen (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma lui parla solo in chat. Andare nell’altra stanza con il cellulare in mano e dire “Ma che cazzo stiamo facendo? Io ti voglio bene, tu?” sembra una impresa.


  Ma funzionerebbe?


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> io ti dico la verità,  non penserei mai di mettermi a registrare o cose del genere.è  uno di quei casi in cui quasi diffido di più dello scrupoloso raccoglitore di prove che del traditore


Ma guarda che allo scrupoloso raccoglitore di prove non frega niente della tua diffidenza.

Credo preferirebbe la tua diffidenza alla tua compassione  (poveretto, cornuto e pure mazziato), proprio a dirla tutta, nella remota ipotesi in cui gliene potesse fregare qualcosa.

Tu non prenderesti prove per non suscitare diffidenza?

Comunque quando il culo tocca l'acqua tutti imparano a nuotare. E i conti li fanno tutti quelli che hanno qualcosa da perdere. O da guadagnare. Dove non c'è niente, questi conti semplicemente non si fanno.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma funzionerebbe?


Per me sì.
Chiediamolo ai traditori.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I*o conosco decine di persone che si sono separate, vivono in affitto e fanno le pulizie*.
> La moglie di Berlusconi ha chiesto la separazione quando lui ha esagerato, eppure non rischiava di perdere il monolocale.
> Ognuno sta dove vuole stare.
> Ammetterlo fa stare meglio.


Ammettendo che nessuno voglia fare come il personaggio qui sotto, è anche comprensibile che uno a un certo punto scelga ciò che più gli conviene. Io all'epoca ero innamorato di mia moglie, non avevo strumenti per andarmene, sono rimasto, ho gestito la situazione per ritrovare un equilibrio di coppia vantaggioso, ho concluso che la mia vita è comunque godibile anche se ho la certezza che mia moglie non mi ami come vorrei essere amato e che sia rimasta principalmente per la stessa ragione per cui sono rimasto io.
Ovviamente in presenza di differenti condizioni economiche anche in prospettiva, avrei agito diversamente.
I conti li fai con ciò che hai, non con i se. Con quello che ho e con le mie possibilità sto dove voglio stare, nel senso che opero comunque una scelta.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ammettendo che nessuno voglia fare come il personaggio qui sotto, è anche comprensibile che uno a un certo punto scelga ciò che più gli conviene. Io all'epoca ero innamorato di mia moglie, non avevo strumenti per andarmene, sono rimasto, ho gestito la situazione per ritrovare un equilibrio di coppia vantaggioso, ho concluso che la mia vita è comunque godibile anche se ho la certezza che mia moglie non mi ami come vorrei essere amato e che sia rimasta principalmente per la stessa ragione per cui sono rimasto io.
> Ovviamente in presenza di differenti condizioni economiche anche in prospettiva, avrei agito diversamente.
> I conti li fai con ciò che hai, non con i se. Con quello che ho e con le mie possibilità sto dove voglio stare, nel senso che opero comunque una scelta.


Era quello che intendevo.
Si sceglie in base ai dati di realtà.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> mah! Non e' tanto il numero delle scopate extra della moglie (che poi il fatto che le hai contate ha un suo perche'), ma tra il vivere con accanto una che sostanzialmente non mi vuole *ed una vita di merda, personalmente preferirei una vita di merda.
> *
> Anche perche' se decidessi di restare, per me', sarebbe una vita di merda comunque.


Oh, so' scelte, eh.
Io non faccio, restando, una vita di merda.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oh! :up:
> E per me hai fatto non bene, ma benissimo!
> Però non ti fa bene mantenere un senso di sconfitta per non averlo fatto per 13 scopate (così così e che hanno lasciato l’amaro anche a lei) e *avere un rancore da vittima*.
> Hai scelto la cosa migliore.


Ehm, non ho un rancore per il tradimento. Non me ne frega nulla, sono passati anni, avrei potuto tradire anch'io.
Io ragiono sul presente, non mi interessa il passato.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ehm, non ho un rancore per il tradimento. Non me ne frega nulla, sono passati anni, avrei potuto tradire anch'io.
> Io ragiono sul presente, non mi interessa il passato.


Però lo proietti su altre vicende.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che allo scrupoloso raccoglitore di prove non frega niente della tua diffidenza.
> 
> Credo preferirebbe la tua diffidenza alla tua compassione  (poveretto, cornuto e pure mazziato), proprio a dirla tutta, nella remota ipotesi in cui gliene potesse fregare qualcosa.
> 
> ...


:up:


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però lo proietti su altre vicende.


Dove la vedi sta proiezione?
Mia moglie non è seriale, non ha beccato in chat, non le interessa.
La vicenda di Vigorvis è tutta un'altra cosa ed è pure qualcosa che accade frequentemente.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dove la vedi sta proiezione?
> Mia moglie non è seriale, non ha beccato in chat, non le interessa.
> La vicenda di Vigorvis è tutta un'altra cosa ed è pure qualcosa che accade frequentemente.


La proiezione non è su di lei, ma su di lui.
Come chi non ha mai neanche subito un borseggio in vita sua, non ha beni e vive in un condominio e incita chi vive in villa a sparare a ipotetici rapinatori. È una forma di empatia.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E' tutto nel grassetto
> 
> io ho capito che se le parti, quella addomesticata (o addomesticabile) che tende al giudizio proprio in virtà dell'addomesticamento non dialoga apertamente con la parte selvatica e viceversa, io perdo interezza di me.
> 
> ...


Concordo.
Ho chiesto perchè alle parole ognuno da un suo valore, e la parola "selvatico" o ancor più "selvaggia" a volte è usata in modo improprio, e può anche essere presa in modo improprio (selvaggia=da addomesticare). Ma invece che presa va accolta e lasciata libera di esprimersi, è il modo per goderne, dentro se e intorno a se.


----------



## Nocciola (29 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma funzionerebbe?


No


----------



## francoff (29 Marzo 2019)

Io le parlerei , parlarsi è fondamentale. Non ho letto tutto il 3D ma pare non ci sia nessuna prova che lei lo abbia tradito, io vedo più una insoddisfazione , infantilismo e soprattutto una coppia che, pur assieme da anni, non si conosce e non fa nulla per conoscersi.E poi cosa vuol dire tradire? Scopare? Forse anche no o non solo.


----------



## void (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Oh, so' scelte, eh.
> Io non faccio, restando, una vita di merda.


Sono scelte ed e' anche questione carattere. Io, personalmente, non ce la farei. per me diventerebbe una vita di merda perche' la frustrazione mi annienterebbe. Non quella derivante del tradimento, che non mi importa molto, ma il sentirmi sopportato.
Magari anche uscendone male, ma dovrei andare via.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

francoff ha detto:


> Io le parlerei , parlarsi è fondamentale. Non ho letto tutto il 3D ma pare non ci sia nessuna prova che lei lo abbia tradito, io vedo più una insoddisfazione , infantilismo e soprattutto una coppia che, pur assieme da anni, non si conosce e non fa nulla per conoscersi.E poi cosa vuol dire tradire? Scopare? Forse anche no o non solo.


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> Sono scelte ed e' anche questione carattere. Io, personalmente, non ce la farei. per me diventerebbe una vita di merda perche' la frustrazione mi annienterebbe. Non quella derivante del tradimento, che non mi importa molto, ma il sentirmi sopportato.
> Magari anche uscendone male, ma dovrei andare via.


Ma chi è sopportato?


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> capito.
> 
> Io la guardavo dall'altra parte.
> 
> ...


Hai letto bene....


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La proiezione non è su di lei, ma su di lui.
> Come chi non ha mai neanche subito un borseggio in vita sua, non ha beni e vive in un condominio e incita chi vive in villa a sparare a ipotetici rapinatori. È una forma di empatia.


Ricapitoliamo:
Lui evidentemente covando già qualche sospetto controlla il cellulare della moglie. Trova delle chat cancellate di persone conosciute su Chatta.it e comincia a pensare che lei possa avere qualche intrallazzo.
Non so se hai presente Hawkman? Quando viene chiesto ai due elementi della coppia di scambiarsi i cellulari salta fuori di tutto. Ecco, qualcosa di simile.
Non ha prove ma solo sospetti, sempre più forti, però. Perché qualcosa di cancellato è un sintomo di voler celare qualcosa.
Certo, in questo mi riconosco: anch'io ho avuto bisogno di trovare prove.
Se avessi chiesto a mia moglie lumi sui miei dubbi , avrei dovuto accettare solo la sua versione, che ovviamente sarebbero state solo  giustificazioni.
Quale traditore è così fesso da raccontare la verità a chi non può avere prove?
Ha pensato che l'unica maniera per capire se sua moglie usava la chat per incontrare persone come fanno tanti oggi fosse quello di contattarla fingendosi un altro.
L'idea più banale tra tutte, la più scontata, ma anche l'unica a sua disposizione.
Lo ha fatto, e come ha ben spiegato dopo i consueti scambi generici di informazioni innocue è arrivato a condividere foto erotiche e ad avere la confidenza che lei aveva già fatto sto gioco con altri (quelli cancellati?) andando a scopare in auto o in motel.
Ora lui ha quasi la certezza di essere stato tradito - a meno che lei non si sia inventato tutto per non si sa quale ragione (profumiera no, visto che ha accettato il consueto invito a cena) - e non sa come risolvere la cosa.
Dubbio legittimo: mica può raccontare dell'inganno. 
Aveva pensato alla sceneggiata, ma l'abbiamo fatto desistere.
Si è accorto consultando l'avvocato che non ha prove in mano.
Io non lo vedo in una situazione rosea. Non ne esce bene.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Oh, so' scelte, eh.
> Io non faccio, restando, una vita di merda.


Perché per te non è insopportabile stare con una persona che non ti vuole . 
Per me lo sarebbe ..e chiuderei per dignità ma anche per altruismo ..


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> Sono scelte ed e' anche questione carattere. Io, personalmente, non ce la farei. per me diventerebbe una vita di merda perche' la frustrazione mi annienterebbe. Non quella derivante del tradimento, che non mi importa molto, ma il sentirmi sopportato.
> Magari anche uscendone male, ma dovrei andare via.


Idem


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché per te non è insopportabile stare con una persona che non ti vuole .
> Per me lo sarebbe ..e chiuderei per dignità ma anche per altruismo ..


Però avresti qualcosa da ridire, se oltre a tutto questo te ne dovessi andare via da casa.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ricapitoliamo:
> Lui evidentemente covando già qualche sospetto controlla il cellulare della moglie. Trova delle chat cancellate di persone conosciute su Chatta.it e comincia a pensare che lei possa avere qualche intrallazzo.
> Non so se hai presente Hawkman? Quando viene chiesto ai due elementi della coppia di scambiarsi i cellulari salta fuori di tutto. Ecco, qualcosa di simile.
> Non ha prove ma solo sospetti, sempre più forti, però. Perché qualcosa di cancellato è un sintomo di voler celare qualcosa.
> ...


Ma le prove per cosa, per l’addebito ? 
Otterrebbe (forse) solo il rimborso spese per il divorzio non consensuale.
Quindi ? Le prove per giustificare una separazione a se stesso e a lei le ha già ... quanto lei ha detto a lui in chat ...
Continuo a non seguirvi


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però avresti qualcosa da ridire, se oltre a tutto questo te ne dovessi andare via da casa.


Certamente ... ma non sarebbe vita per me dormirci accanto e pensare di essere una scelta di ripiego ... 
piuttosto in un ostello , davvero.
È stata una delle principali preoccupazioni ... 
all’inizio c’e Stato il mettere in salvo la barca ad ogni costo ...ma poi, una volta metabolizzato il colpo io ho preteso una vita di coppia vera e reale interesse ...altrimenti ognun per se ... 
così come non potrei essere amante single di un uomo sposato per non avere la sensazione di vivere come seconda ...tanto meno essere il ripiego da sopportare ....


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però avresti qualcosa da ridire, se oltre a tutto questo te ne dovessi andare via da casa.


Avrei molto da ridire ...e farei il possibile poi per rendere a lui una vita di merda .... giusto per compensare ...


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma funzionerebbe?


Ma
Non
Interessa.
A lui.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Avrei molto da ridire ...e farei il possibile poi per rendere a lui una vita di merda .... giusto per compensare ...


Credo che più che altro se avessi figli ti porresti prima il problema di non viverteli in un ostello.

Non è il caso di  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] comunque. Io credo  (e glielo ho già detto) che lui abbia scelto tra lo stare comodo e il doversi accontentare di una vita più modesta, e soprattutto di meno tempo con sua figlia.


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che più che altro se avessi figli ti porresti prima il problema di non viverteli in un ostello.
> 
> Non è il caso di  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] comunque. Io credo  (e glielo ho già detto) che lui abbia scelto tra lo stare comodo e il doversi accontentare di una vita più modesta, e soprattutto di meno tempo con sua figlia.


Io ti dico come sono fatta io ... mi verrebbe  proprio l’ansia...  posto che proprio per come  sono, lavorerei anche di notte per potermi permettere una casa decente anche per loro ... o il week end in cui non sono con me ... mi farei un culo quadro proprio perché non vorrei essere il peso umano di nessuno


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che più che altro se avessi figli ti porresti prima il problema di non viverteli in un ostello.
> 
> Non è il caso di  @_danny_ comunque. I*o credo  (e glielo ho già detto) che lui abbia scelto tra lo stare comodo e il doversi accontentare di una vita più modesta, e soprattutto di meno tempo con sua figlia.*



Ok, però... tutti a parlare delle mie scelte.
Di quelle di mia moglie, no?
Sinceramente, sono esigente e vorrei di più, ma non mi devo lamentare di ciò che ho, alla fine.
Non è questo il punto, infatti.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io ti dico come sono fatta io ... mi verrebbe  proprio l’ansia...  posto che per proprio per come  sono, lavorerei anche di notte per potermi permettere una casa decente anche per loro ... o il week end in cui non sono con me ... mi farei un culo quadro proprio perché non vorrei essere il peso umano di nessuno


Mah guarda.

Fosse solo per il peso che posso dare all'altra parte che mi ha tradito... Se lo tenesse pure tutto  
Se fossi felice.
Il problema è che a quel punto il levare il disturbo significa levare il MIO disturbo  :carneval:
E insomma non crearmene uno maggiore.

A volte ho l'impressione che scegliere in certi frangenti sia scambiato per scegliere tra i vestiti di due rinomate sartorie.
Quando la realtà è che ti arriva un quintale di merda addosso, e a quel punto scegli di tenertene addosso il meno possibile.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che più che altro se avessi figli ti porresti prima il problema di non viverteli in un ostello.
> 
> Non è il caso di  @_danny_ comunque. Io credo  (e glielo ho già detto) che lui abbia scelto tra lo stare comodo e il doversi accontentare di una vita più modesta, *e soprattutto di meno tempo con sua figlia*.



Ho avuto tanti momenti belli.
In questo momento mi dispiace stia crescendo precocemente, è un'adolescente, ha fidanzato, amici, è sempre meno presente con noi.
Ma sono felice di essere stato con lei, di averle dato con mia moglie la famiglia di cui ha bisogno.
E' una cosa che mi rasserena e mi dà gioia.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, però... tutti a parlare delle mie scelte.
> Di quelle di mia moglie, no?
> Sinceramente, sono esigente e vorrei di più, ma non mi devo lamentare di ciò che ho, alla fine.
> Non è questo il punto, infatti.


Ma tua moglie ha ottimi gusti! 

E che ti devo dire: ha praticamente tutto a portata di mano, pure il sesso quando ha voglia.
Chiamala scema?


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ho avuto tanti momenti belli.
> In questo momento mi dispiace stia crescendo precocemente, è un'adolescente, ha fidanzato, amici, è sempre meno presente con noi.
> Ma sono felice di essere stato con lei, di averle dato con mia moglie la famiglia di cui ha bisogno.
> E' una cosa che mi rasserena e mi dà gioia.



:up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ok, però... tutti a parlare delle mie scelte.
> Di quelle di mia moglie, no?
> Sinceramente, sono esigente e vorrei di più, ma non mi devo lamentare di ciò che ho, alla fine.
> Non è questo il punto, infatti.


ma perché in ogni discussione c'è sempre di mezzo il tuo matrimonio?


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Dipende che tipo sei. Io ogni tanto quando esce un nuovo modello di macchina che piace a me, vado a fare le prove. Normalmente devo cambiare autosalone perché dopo un paio di volte nessuno vuole più salire in macchina con me. È un discorso di carattere. Se sei uno che cerca il limite strutturale delle cose, lo cerchi anche nel motorino 50. E poi ci sono persone che lasciano metà di quello che guadagnano al mese al leasing per la macchina e Ci fanno mettere sopra l'impianto a gas. Ma se ti sposi quello affidabile e sei tutta contenta perché puoi farci i bambini senza temere almeno nella tua testa che quello prenda la scuffia per la colombiana con le chiappe spacca noci di cocco, cosa cazzo ti lamenti poi sì quello guida la Ferrari come una panda? Secondo me continua ad essere tutto legato al vecchio discorso in base al quale le donne vorrebbero l'incendiario, si prendono un pompiere e poi lo tradiscono con l'incendiario. Almeno in questo il maschio medio è un po' più coerente: se prende la matta Vuole la matta se prende quella noiosa si prende quella noiosa. Tanto una matta in giro si trova sempre. Sarà il fatto che siamo stati educati ad avere un rapporto più sereno con le corna rispetto a voi donne?


Devo darti ragione!


----------



## Rosarose (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uguale.
> Non è motivo per incazzarsi e litigare?
> 
> Il fatto è che lui ha chattato mesi con lei, mollandola sul divano, usando tecniche di seduzione per poi lamentarsi che lei ha ceduto.
> ...


Io credo che lui abbia chattato sopratutto per farla confessare...probabilmente lui già sapeva che lei avrebbe ceduto, ma l'interessante credo era riuscire a sapere cosa ha fatto con quegli uomini con cui chattava, forse è andato avanti a conquistare la sua fiducia per avere appunto la confessione. Io avrei fatto così!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Facciamo che usiamo altre metafore la prossima volta...


Sei il solito maschilista che pensa che una femmina capisca poco di motori....


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma guarda che allo scrupoloso raccoglitore di prove non frega niente della tua diffidenza.
> 
> Credo preferirebbe la tua diffidenza alla tua compassione  (poveretto, cornuto e pure mazziato), proprio a dirla tutta, nella remota ipotesi in cui gliene potesse fregare qualcosa.
> 
> ...


sì, sì. Immagino certamente che non gliene freghi nulla.chiaro


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma perché in ogni discussione c'è sempre di mezzo il tuo matrimonio?



Perché sono una persona aperta e quindi non mi pongo problemi se mi fanno delle domande.
Credo.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Sei il solito maschilista che pensa che una femmina capisca poco di motori....


E' il principale argomento di discussione con mia moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ricapitoliamo:
> Lui evidentemente covando già qualche sospetto controlla il cellulare della moglie. Trova delle chat cancellate di persone conosciute su Chatta.it e comincia a pensare che lei possa avere qualche intrallazzo.
> Non so se hai presente Hawkman? Quando viene chiesto ai due elementi della coppia di scambiarsi i cellulari salta fuori di tutto. Ecco, qualcosa di simile.
> Non ha prove ma solo sospetti, sempre più forti, però. Perché qualcosa di cancellato è un sintomo di voler celare qualcosa.
> ...


Bella sceneggiatura per La guerra dei Roses 2.
Però non è una guerra nella realtà.
E migliaia di coppie si separano senza queste sceneggiate.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bella sceneggiatura per La guerra dei Roses 2.
> Però non è una guerra nella realtà.
> *E migliaia di coppie* si separano senza queste sceneggiate.



Uffa.
Stiamo parlando di questa coppia.
Separarsi non è facile, soprattutto se in una coppia ci stai bene (lui l'ha detto).
Magari Vigor sarebbe stato più contento se avesse scoperto che la moglie in chat condivideva ricette delle torte o esperienze turistiche.
Non sarebbe approdato qui.
E' qui perché ha scoperto invece di essere stato tradito più volte con uomini conosciuti in chat.
A me sembra chiaro.
Si può separare, ma ovviamente dovrà motivarlo.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma perché in ogni discussione c'è sempre di mezzo il tuo matrimonio?


Perché è l’unico che, nonostante tutto, è stato davvero sincero.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Cioè tu pensi che se tu fossi stato abbastanza assente e distratto da non accorgerti di lei, da non vederla (e quindi non sgamarla) sarebbe stata una forma di rispetto e attenzione migliore?
> 
> Quando tradivo e l'altro non mi sgamava, ad un certo punto [MENTION=7039]stany[/MENTION], non lo volevo più io. Mi cadeva dalla stima.
> Per me iniziava significare che non era alla mia altezza.
> ...


Forse insicurezza coadiuvata da abitudine.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io credo che lui abbia chattato sopratutto per farla confessare...probabilmente lui già sapeva che lei avrebbe ceduto, ma l'interessante credo era riuscire a sapere cosa ha fatto con quegli uomini con cui chattava, forse è andato avanti a conquistare la sua fiducia per avere appunto la confessione. Io avrei fatto così!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Appunto. Lui voleva prove per separarsi. Di lei non gliene frega niente.
Se ti interessa una moglie con cui hai passato più di vent’anni non la consideri un nemico da fregare, sei sconvolto dai tuoi dubbi e la prendi, la guardi negli occhi e le dici “cosa cazzo stai facendo?! Cosa è successo?” Perché sei sconvolto dal dubbio che scompagina la tua vita e l’idea che hai di lei. Stai male come una bestia e magari arrivi in un forum (vero [MENTION=5408]Divì[/MENTION] ) con le budella in mano e cerchi di capire come possa averti tradito, proprio lei a cui hai bagnato la fronte mentre partoriva, lei con la quale hai fatto l’amore con il rumore della pioggia, lei con cui hai sorriso vedendo vostri figlio andare in bicicletta, vi siete commossi vedendo la gioia dei figli per il pacco di Babbo Natale. 
Ma come cazzo avete fatto a ridurvi a vedere un matrimonio una montagna di merda!?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uffa.
> Stiamo parlando di questa coppia.
> Separarsi non è facile, soprattutto se in una coppia ci stai bene (lui l'ha detto).
> Magari Vigor sarebbe stato più contento se avesse scoperto che la moglie in chat condivideva ricette delle torte o esperienze turistiche.
> ...


A chi lo deve motivare?
A lei? Lei dice che non è vero? Chi se ne frega, non la ama più e non vuole vivere con lei.
Poi c’è la segretaria pronta.


----------



## Arcistufo (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uffa.
> Stiamo parlando di questa coppia.
> Separarsi non è facile, soprattutto se in una coppia ci stai bene (lui l'ha detto).
> Magari Vigor sarebbe stato più contento se avesse scoperto che la moglie in chat condivideva ricette delle torte o esperienze turistiche.
> ...


Ha scoperto.
Sicuro?


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Anche io quello che vedo mi pare semplice.. anche se è una prospettiva diversa dalla tua
> 
> Mi pare semplice anche perché in parte l'ho attraversato, a suo tempo
> 
> ...


Bella....ma nell'ordine può andare nei due posti. Uno non esclude l'altro, se fanno parte di un percorso .


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E io se fossi in lei risponderei, con un accento dell'Italia centrale vagamente spiccato "Ma sei scemo? Ma chi ti ha messo in testa queste stronzate? Ma tu sei paranoico. Oh, ma guardalo qui, il fenomeno. Annoiata? Ma sarai tu annoiato, che passi le sere nell'altra stanza... con chi? Con chi cazzo chatti? Chi cazzo frequenti? Oh, bastardo, sei tu che vai con le troie e vuoi dare la colpa a me? Ma io ti spacco la faccia, ti sputtano con tutti, e boh non raccontare scuse. Chi è la tua amante? Chi è la troia? Mi stai mollando per quella, eh. Tira fuori il nome, tira fuori sto cazzo di nome, sta sgualdrina, sei una faccia di merda, ti rovino, io.".
> 
> Auguri.
> Discutere con una probabile traditrice seriale non avendo in mano un cazzo per controbattere può essere vagamente pericoloso.
> E inutile.


No....ma quali chat....lui faceva le navi in bottiglia in cantina


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ha scoperto.
> Sicuro?


Sicuro... No. 
È quello che lei ha raccontato al suo avatar. 
Certezze qui non ce n'è.


----------



## Diletta (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ricapitoliamo:
> Lui evidentemente covando già qualche sospetto controlla il cellulare della moglie. Trova delle chat cancellate di persone conosciute su Chatta.it e comincia a pensare che lei possa avere qualche intrallazzo.
> Non so se hai presente Hawkman? Quando viene chiesto ai due elementi della coppia di scambiarsi i cellulari salta fuori di tutto. Ecco, qualcosa di simile.
> Non ha prove ma solo sospetti, sempre più forti, però. Perché qualcosa di cancellato è un sintomo di voler celare qualcosa.
> ...


Ma scusate! Quoto te Danny, ma mi rivolgo in generale.
Lui ha già una certezza che mi sembra tanta roba: lo scambio di foto erotiche!
Che altro occorre per ritirarsi in buon ordine e non voler più aver niente a che fare con sua moglie?
Moglie?
Ma chi la conosce!


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come cazzo avete fatto a ridurvi a vedere un matrimonio una montagna di merda!?


Non è venuto qui a parlare del suo matrimonio.
E' venuto qui incazzato per un  (consentimi di dire probabile) tradimento. Anzi più di uno. Te cosa ci hai messo a mandarlo fuori casa? Tre giorni.
Ebbene, per un motivo o per un altro tre giorni di solito non bastano.
Guarda me: mi sono rimessa al lavoro, e ho costruito intorno a me un  "paracadute". E ho pensato anche al lato economico.
Mi perdo io qualcosa?


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

L'unica cosa di cui sono quasi sicuro è che non sapremo mai come va a finire questa storia.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il Range Rover non è un vero mezzo fuoristrada, anche se come SUV ha una gamma che mi piace molto, in ispecie il Velar (o il clone Jaguar).
> La guida offroad richiede competenze molto diverse rispetto alla guida su pista.
> Etc etc.
> OT inutile chiuso.:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Il range rover è un vero fuoristrada (almeno quello classico) con quattro ruote motrici ,le ridotte ed il blocco differenziale centrale (come la niva ,che avevo 30anni addietro).


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è venuto qui a parlare del suo matrimonio.
> E' venuto qui incazzato per un  (consentimi di dire probabile) tradimento. Anzi più di uno. Te cosa ci hai messo a mandarlo fuori casa? Tre giorni.
> Ebbene, per un motivo o per un altro tre giorni di solito non bastano.
> Guarda me: mi sono rimessa al lavoro, e ho costruito intorno a me un  "paracadute". E ho pensato anche al lato economico.
> Mi perdo io qualcosa?


Mi sembra una lavatrice dove ognuno mette dentro la sua maglia sporca.
Ne viene fuori una lavatrice piena di roba lercia.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Il range rover è un vero fuoristrada (almeno quello classico) con quattro ruote motrici ,le ridotte ed il blocco differenziale centrale (come la niva ,che avevo 30anni addietro).


Range Rover oggi è una gamma di ottimi SUV.
Di fuoristrada oggi ne sono rimasto pochi.in generale.
D'altronde anche in Jeep l'unico è rimasto il Wrangler.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma scusate! Quoto te Danny, ma mi rivolgo in generale.
> Lui ha già una certezza che mi sembra tanta roba: lo scambio di foto erotiche!
> Che altro occorre per ritirarsi in buon ordine e non voler più aver niente a che fare con sua moglie?
> *Moglie?
> Ma chi la conosce!*





Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Lui voleva prove per separarsi. Di lei non gliene frega niente.
> Se ti interessa una moglie con cui hai passato più di vent’anni non la  consideri un nemico da fregare, sei sconvolto dai tuoi dubbi e la  prendi, la guardi negli occhi e le dici “cosa cazzo stai facendo?! Cosa è  successo?” Perché sei sconvolto dal dubbio che scompagina la tua vita e  l’idea che hai di lei. Stai male come una bestia e magari arrivi in un  forum (vero @_Divì_  ) con le budella in mano e cerchi di capire come possa averti tradito,  *proprio lei a cui hai bagnato la fronte mentre partoriva, lei con la  quale hai fatto l’amore con il rumore della pioggia, lei con cui hai  sorriso vedendo vostri figlio andare in bicicletta, vi siete commossi  vedendo la gioia dei figli per il pacco di Babbo Natale*.
> Ma come cazzo avete fatto a ridurvi a vedere un matrimonio una montagna di merda!?


Tutto e il contrario di tutto.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sembra una lavatrice dove ognuno mette dentro la sua maglia sporca.
> Ne viene fuori una lavatrice piena di roba lercia.


No ma guarda. Per me le corna sarebbero state l'ultimo dei problemi.

Roba lercia: io non capisco. Lui non è qui a riflettere sul matrimonio. Lui ha detto che il suo obiettivo per ora è starsene da solo in casa sua. Che dici, senza uno straccio di queste "prove" brutte e schifose, secondo te ci potrebbe riuscire?
A parte che se la moglie è un minimo sgamata, in questa fase ben si guarda dall'uscire.

Io sta  "lavatrice" la faccio per lavoro.
Da avvocati e psichiatri di solito ci finiscono i problemi.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma scusate! Quoto te Danny, ma mi rivolgo in generale.
> Lui ha già una certezza che mi sembra tanta roba: lo scambio di foto erotiche!
> Che altro occorre per ritirarsi in buon ordine e non voler più aver niente a che fare con sua moglie?
> Moglie?
> Ma chi la conosce!


Diletta scusa è... ma dai...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è venuto qui a parlare del suo matrimonio.
> E' venuto qui incazzato per un  (consentimi di dire probabile) tradimento. Anzi più di uno. Te cosa ci hai messo a mandarlo fuori casa? Tre giorni.
> Ebbene, per un motivo o per un altro tre giorni di solito non bastano.
> Guarda me: mi sono rimessa al lavoro, e ho costruito intorno a me un  "paracadute". E ho pensato anche al lato economico.
> Mi perdo io qualcosa?


Non so perché viene considerato normale il suo ruolo di agente provocatore.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tutto e il contrario di tutto.





Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi sembra una lavatrice dove ognuno mette dentro la sua maglia sporca.
> Ne viene fuori una lavatrice piena di roba lercia.


Vero


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so perché viene considerato normale il suo ruolo di agente provocatore.


Ma non è quello il punto!!!
Vogliamo fargli il processo per come lo ha scoperto?
Eddai, e' un bello spin-off, in una alla capacità di mantenersi freddi davanti a una doccia emotiva.

Però non c'entra con quello di cui lui vuole parlare.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è quello il punto!!!
> Vogliamo fargli il processo per come lo ha scoperto?
> Eddai, e' un bello spin-off, in una alla capacità di mantenersi freddi davanti a una doccia emotiva.
> 
> Però non c'entra con quello di cui lui vuole parlare.


Ma tu rispondi da avvocato, non da utente.
Qui si discute eccome di come si comportano anche quelli che si presentano come traditi.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu rispondi da avvocato, non da utente.
> Qui si discute eccome di come si comportano anche quelli che si presentano come traditi.


Io credo di rispondere da utente, poi in una discussione possono uscire più o meno le competenze di ciascuno di noi. Ma non è che queste competenze vadano in dissonanza con quello che penso. Non è un cliente.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No ma guarda. Per me le corna sarebbero state l'ultimo dei problemi.
> 
> Roba lercia: io non capisco. Lui non è qui a riflettere sul matrimonio. Lui ha detto che il suo obiettivo per ora è starsene da solo in casa sua. Che dici, senza uno straccio di queste "prove" brutte e schifose, secondo te ci potrebbe riuscire?
> A parte che se la moglie è un minimo sgamata, in questa fase ben si guarda dall'uscire.
> ...


Intendevo il topic e i vari commenti.

Dici bene. Lui è arrivato qui carico di rabbia con l'unica voglia di sbattere a lei in faccia le chat e sbatterla fuori casa (basandosi solo sul fatto che è casa sua), fare diventare materia la sua sensazione interna: è per lui che la chat è stata una sberla, è lui che si è sentito sbattuto fuori dalla coppia (infatti lui da per scontato che lei rimandi il weekend per il tipo della chat).

Tu che hai letto le sue parole non da persona coinvolta, come [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] secondo altro punto di vista, gli avete fatto notare che si sarebbe solo incasinato di più nel portare a termine il piano da lui esposto.
Ha ascoltato ed è andato a parlare con un avvocato. Interessato, mi pare, più che altro all'investigatore. Non so se sia per questioni legali, di prove, o per avere lui stesso una prova dove nulla dir si possa di un tradimento.

Perchè ora di tradimento c'è solo quello virtuale di lei con lui che si finge un altro, e dichiarazioni che per gli utenti del forum potrebbero essere confessioni come modi per vendersi più navigata.
Qual'è la verità? Lui dentro di se ha creduto alle confessioni, sono elementi che hanno fatto crescere la rabbia in lui.
Questo leggo.
Non ci vedo un piano strategico per il fatto che è venuto qui a chiedere consigli e non è andato da un avvocato in carne e ossa, prima di venire consigliato da te. La sua "strategia", e mi pare anche [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] abbia avuto la stessa impressione, è tutta intorno alla rabbia. E la rabbia non è strategica.


----------



## Minerva (29 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, sì. Immagino certamente che non gliene freghi nulla.chiaro


però il titolo è "cosa fareste voi"


----------



## Marjanna (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tu rispondi da avvocato, non da utente.
> Qui si discute eccome di come si comportano anche quelli che si presentano come traditi.


*Non aprite quella porta!!!*

Te che faresti? A volte aprire porte non è conveniente, specialmente se non si è pronti a vedere quello che c'è dietro (che potrebbe essere non piacevole).
A me pare che a fronte di un tradimento o possibile tradimento le persone la porta la buttino giù a calci. Tutte.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> però il titolo è "cosa fareste voi"


Ma lui le prove pensava di averle già in mano.

Le metteva una chat  (sua) davanti, e poi pensava di farle trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo che tanto la casa e' la sua. Direi che per morire ci sono modi migliori, no?


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma lui le prove pensava di averle già in mano.
> 
> Le metteva una chat  (sua) davanti, e poi pensava di farle trovare le valigie sul pianerottolo che tanto la casa e' la sua. Direi che per morire ci sono modi migliori, no?


Ah ah, vero.
In questo mostrava tutta la sua mancanza di lucidità dovuta alla rabbia repressa.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> *Non aprite quella porta!!!*
> 
> Te che faresti? A volte aprire porte non è conveniente, specialmente se non si è pronti a vedere quello che c'è dietro (che potrebbe essere non piacevole).
> A me pare che a fronte di un tradimento o possibile tradimento le persone la porta la buttino giù a calci. Tutte.


Hai voglia. 
E non sai quante porte ho aperto io dopo...


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Intendevo il topic e i vari commenti.
> 
> Dici bene. Lui è arrivato qui carico di rabbia con l'unica voglia di sbattere a lei in faccia le chat e sbatterla fuori casa (basandosi solo sul fatto che è casa sua), fare diventare materia la sua sensazione interna: è per lui che la chat è stata una sberla, è lui che si è sentito sbattuto fuori dalla coppia (infatti lui da per scontato che lei rimandi il weekend per il tipo della chat).
> 
> ...


Tutt'altro che piano strategico. Se calcoli poi che non è pronto a discuterci e' evidente che ha un gran casino in testa. Da dove inizi a fare ordine, e' ovviamente una sua scelta. In questo senso, anche raccogliere prove serve a modulare la rabbia. A svuotarla, anziché ad imploderne. Per me fu anche questo. Parlo da persona, non da avvocato. Poi non credo che le userò tutte, quelle prove. Boh. Dipenderà anche da lui.


----------



## void (29 Marzo 2019)

Magari sono ingenuo, o mi sono perso qualcosa, ma ha scritto che si sono scambiati foto nelle quali hanno nascosto la faccia, non che si sono scambiati foto erotiche.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

Si diventa anche un po' ossessivi. 
Scoprire un lato oscuro della persona che si ha accanto provoca uno sconvolgimento di tutti i parametri con cui ci si relaziona con gli altri. 
Io volevo capire almeno di quanto mi fossi discostato.


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> Magari sono ingenuo, o mi sono perso qualcosa, ma ha scritto che si sono scambiati foto nelle quali hanno nascosto la faccia, non che si sono scambiati foto erotiche.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Immagino che delle foto in cui si veda un piumone e un cappotto possano essere interessanti come oggetti di scambio.
Sì, qui proietto molto. 
Mia moglie aveva mandato una sua foto di culo nuda in spiaggia. 
Magari fa più effetto, anche se non si vede la faccia.
Di solito si pensa a una foto che sia un minimo ammiccante. 
A volte basta un bikini, eh.
Altre una patata o le tette.
Sarebbe decisivo sapere che foto si sono scambiati.


----------



## Foglia (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Immagino che delle foto in cui si veda un piumone e un cappotto possano essere interessanti come oggetti di scambio.
> Sì, qui proietto molto.
> Mia moglie aveva mandato una sua foto di culo nuda in spiaggia.
> Magari fa più effetto, anche se non si vede la faccia.
> ...


Una foto da vestita con la faccia oscurata non ha un gran senso, dai


----------



## void (29 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Una foto da vestita con la faccia oscurata non ha un gran senso, dai


Una foto senza faccia con il vestito giusto, ti garantisco che può avere il suo perché, pur non essendo erotica.
Poi magari gli ha mandato un primo piano dei bronzi di Riace, ma a interpretare, non piace, tantomeno proiettare.


Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certamente ... ma non sarebbe vita per me dormirci accanto e pensare di essere una scelta di ripiego ...
> piuttosto in un ostello , davvero.
> È stata una delle principali preoccupazioni ...
> all’inizio c’e Stato il mettere in salvo la barca ad ogni costo ...ma poi, una volta metabolizzato il colpo io ho preteso una vita di coppia vera e reale interesse ...altrimenti ognun per se ...
> così come non potrei essere amante single di un uomo sposato per non avere la sensazione di vivere come seconda ...tanto meno essere il ripiego da sopportare ....


Dormirci accanto? Piuttosto nella vasca da bagno ,per come la pensi.


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Range Rover oggi è una gamma di ottimi SUV.
> Di fuoristrada oggi ne sono rimasto pochi.in generale.
> D'altronde anche in Jeep l'unico è rimasto il Wrangler.


Sarà pure un SUV, ma non paragonarlo alla X5. Comunque, auto da ricchi, da partite Iva, da mafiosi ;non per il popolo ,come la niva (è che consumava come una Dodge viper, però).


----------



## danny (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Sarà pure un SUV, ma non paragonarlo alla X5. Comunque, auto da ricchi, da partite Iva, da mafiosi ;non per il popolo ,come la niva (è che consumava come una Dodge viper, però).


Potendo scegliere, però... 
A me piacciono molto anche le Jaguar, che sono su base Range Rover. 
Anche se ora come ora la mia estasi motoristica confluisce nella Mustang.


----------



## perplesso (29 Marzo 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.
> Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.
> Se sono qui è perché vorrei dei pareri tra alcune opzioni che ho scelto. Ora vi spiego in poche parole
> Quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


ma invece di fare lo 007 del quadraro, non sarebbe più semplice dire a tua moglie che ti sei stancato di lei e forse è meglio andarsene ognuno per la propria strada?

magari pure lei si è stancata di te e dato che i figlioli sono grandi, fareste a tempo a rifarvi una vita


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Potendo scegliere, però...
> A me piacciono molto anche le Jaguar, che sono su base Range Rover.
> Anche se ora come ora la mia estasi motoristica confluisce nella Mustang.


Eh....la Mustang: un giocattolo per molti ma non per tutti;al prezzo di una X3 te la porti a casa.  Tra le muscle cars americane d'epoca , c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta ; tra quelle ancora in produzione ,una altro mito è la Camaro.
Sono un poco impegnative,non tanto per la trazione posteriore, ma per l'abbigliamento rapper da abbinare .


----------



## Lostris (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diletta scusa è... ma dai...


:rotfl::rotfl:
Ho immaginato la tua espressione


----------



## Brunetta (29 Marzo 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> Ho immaginato la tua espressione


Hai immaginato bene.


----------



## void (29 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Eh....la Mustang: un giocattolo per molti ma non per tutti;al prezzo di una X3 te la porti a casa.  Tra le muscle cars americane d'epoca , c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta ; tra quelle ancora in produzione ,una altro mito è la Camaro.
> Sono un poco impegnative,non tanto per la trazione posteriore, ma per l'abbigliamento rapper da abbinare .


Dove lavoro ora ce ne sono parecchie, specie Camaro, ma non d'epoca. Niente a che vedere con le sportive europee, ma hanno un sound accattivante. Forse hanno diversi limiti di immatricolazione x quanto riguarda il rumore.


Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché sono una persona aperta e quindi non mi pongo problemi se mi fanno delle domande.
> Credo.


 può essere


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché è l’unico che, nonostante tutto, è stato davvero sincero.


 o forse perché è l'unico "vecchio" del forum che testimonia  cosa accade nella convivenza post tradimento


----------



## stany (29 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> Dove lavoro ora ce ne sono parecchie, specie Camaro, ma non d'epoca. Niente a che vedere con le sportive europee, ma hanno un sound accattivante. Forse hanno diversi limiti di immatricolazione x quanto riguarda il rumore.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


No.... come le Harley hanno uno scarico diretto che si può chiudere con una paratia silenziatrice; almeno , un tempo funzionava così,oggi con l'elettronica.....
Io dovrei essere più appassionato alle Ural ed alle  
  moscovich, eppure....


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> No.... come le Harley hanno uno scarico diretto che si può chiudere con una paratia silenziatrice; almeno , un tempo funzionava così,oggi con l'elettronica.....
> Io dovrei essere più appassionato alle Ural ed alle
> moscovich, eppure....


nello scarico ci metti una patata , silenzia sicuramente è spendi meno
Vecchio pirata di motocicletta


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nello scarico ci metti una patata , silenzia sicuramente è spendi meno
> Vecchio pirata di motocicletta


La patata la faccio bollire e poi la mangio col gorgonzola; se invece è dell'altro tipo allora posso "cucinarla" in vari modi


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> La patata la faccio bollire e poi la mangio col gorgonzola; se invece è dell'altro tipo allora posso "cucinarla" in vari modi


solito tradizionalista


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> solito tradizionalista


Mah....non so! Con la panna , la Nutella; vero, avessi detto col caviale sarei anticonformista,ma purtroppo è così: ammetto, sono per le tradizioni da portare avanti


----------



## Dina74 (30 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Faccio fatica a comprendere che una in chat , seppure ad uno sconosciuto, divulghi esperienze passate,con altri uomini; per mesi , con un epistolario che non si traduce in fatti concreti. Se fosse veramente una che necessita di extra sesso, non farebbe passare così tanto, e non si dilungherebbe in confidenze da liceali....


Non conosci il mondo delle chat...

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (30 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> No.... come le Harley hanno uno scarico diretto che si può chiudere con una paratia silenziatrice; almeno , un tempo funzionava così,oggi con l'elettronica.....
> Io dovrei essere più appassionato alle Ural ed alle
> moscovich, eppure....


Tempo fa avevo montato una scarico after market su una bicilindrica giap, rimuovendo il db killer. Faceva molto meno rumore di una Harley ma quando mi hanno fermato i Carabinieri ho avuto tutte le conseguenze del caso. Qualche differenza sull'omologazione ci dovrà pur essere. Da allora basta after market, non ha senso .

A proposito di Ural, uno dei miei sogni nel cassetto per la vecchiaia (non tanto distante ormai) è di andare in Russia o in Ucraina a comprare un vecchio Sidecar Ural da mettere a posto. Lo sò, si trovano anche qui, ma non è la stessa cosa...


----------



## Dina74 (30 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Minchi, lo facciamo qui noi, da anni.
> 
> PS Si fa, si fa. Scalda e rassicura. Non stiamo parlando di escort e rapporti a pagamento, ma di persone che si conoscono in chat (cosa che richiede dei tempi) e incontrandosi MAGARI se si piacciono arrivano a concludere.
> A volte ci vogliono mesi e più per un incontro. Chi è sposato deve trovare le modalità giuste...
> ...


Quoto

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2019)

void ha detto:


> Tempo fa avevo montato una scarico after market su una bicilindrica giap, rimuovendo il db killer. Faceva molto meno rumore di una Harley ma quando mi hanno fermato i Carabinieri ho avuto tutte le conseguenze del caso. Qualche differenza sull'omologazione ci dovrà pur essere. Da allora basta after market, non ha senso .
> 
> A proposito di Ural, uno dei miei sogni nel cassetto per la vecchiaia (non tanto distante ormai) è di andare in Russia o in Ucraina a comprare un vecchio Sidecar Ural da mettere a posto. Lo sò, si trovano anche qui, ma non è la stessa cosa...


Infatti, qualunque elaborazione non da garanzie di omologazione alle norme; oggi poi con le revisioni biennali... Ural, anche i mitici camion a sei ruote motrici hanno un fascino incredibile.Anche a me piacerebbe fare un tour nella Russia ,non solo continentale, come anche negli Usa profondi e rurali che, paradossalmente hanno un'affinità di vita, di abitudini, di visione anche politica con la prima (nel senso di un forte radicamento dell'identità nazionale).


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2019)

Tutta la sofisticazione tecnologica di una moto giapponese non potrà mai rivaleggiare con miti ad alto contenuto di personalità  come Harley, Guzzi, BMW,e le stesse Ural (motore BMW derivato) e le royal enfield, peraltro economiche ed essenziali.


----------



## Dina74 (30 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> NON ci vuole una motivazione!
> Non ci vuole in tribunale.
> Con il coniuge dovrebbe esserci dopo vent’anni la confidenza per dire, ho l’idea che sei annoiata e che cerchi altri uomini sulla chat che frequenti, non mi fido più.
> Ovviamente tutti i traditori raccontano qualche balla e sminuiscono, ma non negano tutto come nelle barzellette o nei film dei Vanzina.


Il mio negava tutto con estrema freddezza. Tutto era spiegabile. Per farlo ammettere mi sono dovuta imbattere in una prova che nn poteva negare

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (30 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E io se fossi in lei risponderei, con un accento dell'Italia centrale vagamente spiccato "Ma sei scemo? Ma chi ti ha messo in testa queste stronzate? Ma tu sei paranoico. Oh, ma guardalo qui, il fenomeno. Annoiata? Ma sarai tu annoiato, che passi le sere nell'altra stanza... con chi? Con chi cazzo chatti? Chi cazzo frequenti? Oh, bastardo, sei tu che vai con le troie e vuoi dare la colpa a me? Ma io ti spacco la faccia, ti sputtano con tutti, e boh non raccontare scuse. Chi è la tua amante? Chi è la troia? Mi stai mollando per quella, eh. Tira fuori il nome, tira fuori sto cazzo di nome, sta sgualdrina, sei una faccia di merda, ti rovino, io.".
> 
> Auguri.
> Discutere con una probabile traditrice seriale non avendo in mano un cazzo per controbattere può essere vagamente pericoloso.
> E inutile.


Quoto

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Dina74 (30 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non so dove trovate queste sceneggiature.
> Neanche nei film di serie B americani degli anni ‘50 con le dark ladies.


È molto comune invece. Ho diversi esempi. E io stessa l'ho vissuto.

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (30 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Tutta la sofisticazione tecnologica di una moto giapponese non potrà mai rivaleggiare con miti ad alto contenuto di personalità  come Harley, Guzzi, BMW,e le stesse Ural (motore BMW derivato) e le royal enfield, peraltro economiche ed essenziali.


Da "utente" preferisco guidare le Giap. per motivi pratici, di costo, affidabilità e anche guidabilità.

Ma concordo con te, il cuore e la personalità sono un'altra cosa.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Tutta la sofisticazione tecnologica di una moto giapponese non potrà mai rivaleggiare con miti ad alto contenuto di personalità  come Harley, Guzzi, BMW,e le stesse Ural (motore BMW derivato) e le royal enfield, peraltro economiche ed essenziali.


le moto non giapponesi sono dei cessi . Te lo dico per esperienza. Tutte , dalla prima all'ultima, specialmente Harley Guzzi e Bmw


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> le moto non giapponesi sono dei cessi . Te lo dico per esperienza. Tutte , dalla prima all'ultima, specialmente Harley Guzzi e Bmw


Da che punto di vista esattamente? :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Marzo 2019)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Il mio negava tutto con estrema freddezza. Tutto era spiegabile. Per farlo ammettere mi sono dovuta imbattere in una prova che nn poteva negare
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Infatti, negare sempre


----------



## alberto15 (30 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Da che punto di vista esattamente? :rotfl:



Tu sei bravo sui tradimenti , io sono un mago delle moto .


----------



## alberto15 (30 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma perché in ogni discussione c'è sempre di mezzo il tuo matrimonio?


perche' ognuno porta le sue esperienze viste dal proprio punto di vista. A me non da fastidio anzi.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia conoscente si è separata per una chattata del marito (che non è Alain Delon degli anni d’oro e nemmeno attuale :mexican con una ex collega in cui vagamente dicevano che se si fossero incrociati in metropolitana avrebbero preso un caffè.
> A me è sembrata una follia.
> E qui di separati non ce ne sono tanti.
> A me sembra che ci siano proiezioni su questa vicenda.


Chissa' se ci fosse andato a letto, gli avrebbe sparato con un bazooka?

(gia' mi immagino della "manfrina" appunto, "non mi posso fidare di te" "non sei l'uomo che conoscevo" e altre caxxate simili.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Una presunta verità! Questa potrebbe essere una che mira solo ad intrattenere rapporti virtuali. Se veramente fosse  corsa sempre  in hotel ,in dieci anni qualche sospetto l'avrebbe destato: un conto è stare ore in camera a chattare,un altro, è assentarsi per ore usando come alibi la cena con colleghi, amici ecc...Prima o poi qualche incongruenza viene fuori. Tutto ciò potrebbe sussistere a due condizioni: una solerzia ed una bravura di lei nel celare (ma non è così,perche di fatto le tracce le ha lasciate) , ed un  marito molto disattento ....


Sono abbastanza d'accordo con te infatti io mi sono accorto dopo poco


----------



## Divì (30 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu stai proiettando su questa vicenda la tua.
> 
> Tu sei andato in giudiziale usando investigatori? No. Perché? Perché ti sarebbe costato più del mantenimento.
> E in realtà non volevi separarti.
> ...


Standing ovation!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Marzo 2019)

Dina74 ha detto:


> Il mio negava tutto con estrema freddezza. Tutto era spiegabile. Per farlo ammettere mi sono dovuta imbattere in una prova che nn poteva negare
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ma non ci si separa perché ci sono prove o no, ma perché non ci si fida.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Tu sei bravo sui tradimenti , io sono un mago delle moto .


Infatti la moto non giapponesi  sono tutte uguali :rotfl:


----------



## alberto15 (30 Marzo 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti la moto non giapponesi  sono tutte uguali :rotfl:


No ma sono dei cessi con forme differenti ma sempre cessi sono:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> le moto non giapponesi sono dei cessi . Te lo dico per esperienza. Tutte , dalla prima all'ultima, specialmente Harley Guzzi e Bmw


Guarda ,io guido un'auto giapponese di una casa che produce anche moto; però,l'avevo premesso, a parte la tecnologia, i marchi che ho citato sono delle icone legate a molte fattispecie della società , rappresentano la storia della motocicletta,ma anche dell'evoluzione della società, ed in più hanno un fascino che le "perfettine" giapponesi non hanno.


----------



## alberto15 (30 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda ,io guido un'auto giapponese di una casa che produce anche moto; però,l'avevo premesso, a parte la tecnologia, i marchi che ho citato sono delle icone legate a molte fattispecie della società , rappresentano la storia della motocicletta,ma anche dell'evoluzione della società, ed in più hanno un fascino che le "perfettine" giapponesi non hanno.


il "fascino" e' l'unica cosa che rimane alle moto cesse. La stessa identica cosa di una donna racchia o vecchia che per non offenderla si dice che e' "un tipo"


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Mah....non so! Con la panna , la Nutella; vero, avessi detto col caviale sarei anticonformista,ma purtroppo è così: ammetto, sono per le tradizioni da portare avanti


mi sembri uno spot pubblicitario


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> il "fascino" e' l'unica cosa che rimane alle moto cesse. La stessa identica cosa di una donna racchia o vecchia che per non offenderla si dice che e' "un tipo"


Il tuo esempio non è pertinente e logico, manifesta solo il tuo parere: se non voglio scoparmi una vecchia o una brutta non le vado a fare i complimenti; così come se mi piace una Forty eight, non vado poi a spendere 14mila euro per una Honda VT 1300 CX.
Il fatto è che i giap, fino a quarant'anni fa proprio non si dedicavano a modelli diciamo da gran turismo, come le custom, ma hanno iniziato a copiarle solo molto tempo dopo. Io allo stesso prezzo preferisco un originale; considerando che il rumore dello scarico dell'harley ancorché inconfondibile è brevettato, o è stato tentato di farlo brevettare.


----------



## stany (30 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi sembri uno spot pubblicitario


Io sono per divulgare la pratica,di cui sono strenuo sostenitore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Io sono per divulgare la pratica,di cui sono strenuo sostenitore.


cosa sostieni per l'esatezza?


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Io sono per divulgare la pratica,di cui sono strenuo sostenitore.


ma il cane non lo pisci più in compagnia?


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa sostieni per l'esatezza?


Abbiamo perso il "soggetto" del discorso...  Era la "patata"; non quella da mettere nella marmitta della moto eh! Da mantecare con panna, Nutella,ecc...
Ho trovato nel web dei trattati, o quasi...
https://diodelsesso.net/come-leccare-la-figa/


----------



## alberto15 (31 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Il tuo esempio non è pertinente e logico, manifesta solo il tuo parere: se non voglio scoparmi una vecchia o una brutta non le vado a fare i complimenti; così come se mi piace una Forty eight, non vado poi a spendere 14mila euro per una Honda VT 1300 CX.Il fatto è che i giap, fino a quarant'anni fa proprio non si dedicavano a modelli diciamo da gran turismo, come le custom, ma hanno iniziato a copiarle solo molto tempo dopo. Io allo stesso prezzo preferisco un originale; considerando che il rumore dello scarico dell'harley ancorché inconfondibile è brevettato, o è stato tentato di farlo brevettare.


partendo dal presupposto che le moto custom in generale mi fanno cagare (ma perche' fanno cagare proprio, pesano una tonnellata , non vanno manco ad ammazzarle, maneggevolezza zero e in piu' costano un fottio e sono orrende esteticamente (vedi Harley che ha fatto dell'obsolescenza tecnica la propria bandiera) ti do ragione sul fatto che le moto giapponesi che rincorrono la moda Harley pur costando la meta' e andando meglio il doppio non hanno la sigla HD sul serbatoio. Io parlo di moto giapponesi sportive . Pensa al contrario quando la Harley ha fatto una moto per competere con i giapponesi sul proprio campo , ha fatto una moto cosiddetta demmerda.


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma il cane non lo pisci più in compagnia?


Eh....ho cambiato nuovamente orario per non incontrarla,visto che nel suo, (mezzora/tre quarti prima) non la incrociavo più. È capitato che una sera l'ho rivista; era tardi, l'ho riaccompagnata a casa prima di pisciare il cane (poi son tornato al giardinetto). Solito bacio ,senza lingua stavolta. Ma avevo già capito che alla sua sorpresa nel capire che non fossi libero sarebbe seguito un distacco (che non vuol dire evidentemente disinteresse). Chiaro che a questo punto il pallino ce l'ha lei; il fatto che non vi siano stati nemmeno messaggi WhatsApp nel mentre significa chiaramente che non c'è trippa per gatti. Poi come già ho detto non sono il tipo che pressa ; se lei avesse veramente un interesse solo ad una frequentazione sessuale me l'avrebbe fatto capire ....


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> partendo dal presupposto che le moto custom in generale mi fanno cagare (ma perche' fanno cagare proprio, pesano una tonnellata , non vanno manco ad ammazzarle, maneggevolezza zero e in piu' costano un fottio e sono orrende esteticamente (vedi Harley che ha fatto dell'obsolescenza tecnica la propria bandiera) ti do ragione sul fatto che le moto giapponesi che rincorrono la moda Harley pur costando la meta' e andando meglio il doppio non hanno la sigla HD sul serbatoio. Io parlo di moto giapponesi sportive . Pensa al contrario quando la Harley ha fatto una moto per competere con i giapponesi sul proprio campo , ha fatto una moto cosiddetta demmerda.


Infatti, stiamo parlandone di due categorie diverse; se voglio tecnologia, performance  e velocità pura, prendo una stradale esasperata da 180cv/lt ; ma se voglio una Harley,oppure una Guzzi California, c'è poco da scegliere....Poi nell'esempio che t'ho fatto sopra , a parità di caratteristiche, la Honda costa più dell'harley.....
Abbiamo gusti diversi ,per cui le nostre discussioni non servono ad approfondire l'argomento; però parto dal fatto che tu sia entrato nel dibattito con  [MENTION=6940]void[/MENTION] ,che era incentrato su marchi tradizionali che fanno pensare subito alla custom. Prendo atto che tu sia un centauro in Dainese attillata che predilige il cronometro alla qualità e tranquillità della crociera. Anch'io a vent'anni ero così; a parte che ad andare a 190 sulla statale non si rischiava la patente.....


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Sarà pure un SUV, ma non paragonarlo alla X5. Comunque, auto da ricchi, da partite Iva, da mafiosi ;non per il popolo ,come la niva (è che consumava come una Dodge viper, però).





danny ha detto:


> Potendo scegliere, però...
> A me piacciono molto anche le Jaguar, che sono su base Range Rover.
> Anche se ora come ora la mia estasi motoristica confluisce nella Mustang.





stany ha detto:


> Eh....la Mustang: un giocattolo per molti ma non per tutti;al prezzo di una X3 te la porti a casa.  Tra le muscle cars americane d'epoca , c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta ; tra quelle ancora in produzione ,una altro mito è la Camaro.
> Sono un poco impegnative,non tanto per la trazione posteriore, ma per l'abbigliamento rapper da abbinare .





void ha detto:


> Dove lavoro ora ce ne sono parecchie, specie Camaro, ma non d'epoca. Niente a che vedere con le sportive europee, ma hanno un sound accattivante. Forse hanno diversi limiti di immatricolazione x quanto riguarda il rumore.
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk





stany ha detto:


> No.... come le Harley hanno uno scarico diretto che si può chiudere con una paratia silenziatrice; almeno , un tempo funzionava così,oggi con l'elettronica.....
> Io dovrei essere più appassionato alle Ural ed alle
> moscovich, eppure....





Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nello scarico ci metti una patata , silenzia sicuramente è spendi meno
> Vecchio pirata di motocicletta





void ha detto:


> Tempo fa avevo montato una scarico after market su una bicilindrica giap, rimuovendo il db killer. Faceva molto meno rumore di una Harley ma quando mi hanno fermato i Carabinieri ho avuto tutte le conseguenze del caso. Qualche differenza sull'omologazione ci dovrà pur essere. Da allora basta after market, non ha senso .
> 
> A proposito di Ural, uno dei miei sogni nel cassetto per la vecchiaia (non tanto distante ormai) è di andare in Russia o in Ucraina a comprare un vecchio Sidecar Ural da mettere a posto. Lo sò, si trovano anche qui, ma non è la stessa cosa...





stany ha detto:


> Infatti, qualunque elaborazione non da garanzie di omologazione alle norme; oggi poi con le revisioni biennali... Ural, anche i mitici camion a sei ruote motrici hanno un fascino incredibile.Anche a me piacerebbe fare un tour nella Russia ,non solo continentale, come anche negli Usa profondi e rurali che, paradossalmente hanno un'affinità di vita, di abitudini, di visione anche politica con la prima (nel senso di un forte radicamento dell'identità nazionale).





stany ha detto:


> Tutta la sofisticazione tecnologica di una moto giapponese non potrà mai rivaleggiare con miti ad alto contenuto di personalità  come Harley, Guzzi, BMW,e le stesse Ural (motore BMW derivato) e le royal enfield, peraltro economiche ed essenziali.





void ha detto:


> Da "utente" preferisco guidare le Giap. per motivi pratici, di costo, affidabilità e anche guidabilità.
> 
> Ma concordo con te, il cuore e la personalità sono un'altra cosa.





alberto15 ha detto:


> le moto non giapponesi sono dei cessi . Te lo dico per esperienza. Tutte , dalla prima all'ultima, specialmente Harley Guzzi e Bmw





Arcistufo ha detto:


> Infatti la moto non giapponesi  sono tutte uguali :rotfl:





alberto15 ha detto:


> No ma sono dei cessi con forme differenti ma sempre cessi sono:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





stany ha detto:


> Guarda ,io guido un'auto giapponese di una casa che produce anche moto; però,l'avevo premesso, a parte la tecnologia, i marchi che ho citato sono delle icone legate a molte fattispecie della società , rappresentano la storia della motocicletta,ma anche dell'evoluzione della società, ed in più hanno un fascino che le "perfettine" giapponesi non hanno.





alberto15 ha detto:


> il "fascino" e' l'unica cosa che rimane alle moto cesse. La stessa identica cosa di una donna racchia o vecchia che per non offenderla si dice che e' "un tipo"





stany ha detto:


> Il tuo esempio non è pertinente e logico, manifesta solo il tuo parere: se non voglio scoparmi una vecchia o una brutta non le vado a fare i complimenti; così come se mi piace una Forty eight, non vado poi a spendere 14mila euro per una Honda VT 1300 CX.
> Il fatto è che i giap, fino a quarant'anni fa proprio non si dedicavano a modelli diciamo da gran turismo, come le custom, ma hanno iniziato a copiarle solo molto tempo dopo. Io allo stesso prezzo preferisco un originale; considerando che il rumore dello scarico dell'harley ancorché inconfondibile è brevettato, o è stato tentato di farlo brevettare.





alberto15 ha detto:


> partendo dal presupposto che le moto custom in generale mi fanno cagare (ma perche' fanno cagare proprio, pesano una tonnellata , non vanno manco ad ammazzarle, maneggevolezza zero e in piu' costano un fottio e sono orrende esteticamente (vedi Harley che ha fatto dell'obsolescenza tecnica la propria bandiera) ti do ragione sul fatto che le moto giapponesi che rincorrono la moda Harley pur costando la meta' e andando meglio il doppio non hanno la sigla HD sul serbatoio. Io parlo di moto giapponesi sportive . Pensa al contrario quando la Harley ha fatto una moto per competere con i giapponesi sul proprio campo , ha fatto una moto cosiddetta demmerda.





stany ha detto:


> Eh....ho cambiato nuovamente orario per non incontrarla,visto che nel suo, (mezzora/tre quarti prima) non la incrociavo più. È capitato che una sera l'ho rivista; era tardi, l'ho riaccompagnata a casa prima di pisciare il cane (poi son tornato al giardinetto). Solito bacio ,senza lingua stavolta. Ma avevo già capito che alla sua sorpresa nel capire che non fossi libero sarebbe seguito un distacco (che non vuol dire evidentemente disinteresse). Chiaro che a questo punto il pallino ce l'ha lei; il fatto che non vi siano stati nemmeno messaggi WhatsApp nel mentre significa chiaramente che non c'è trippa per gatti. Poi come già ho detto non sono il tipo che pressa ; se lei avesse veramente un interesse solo ad una frequentazione sessuale me l'avrebbe fatto capire ....





stany ha detto:


> Infatti, stiamo parlandone di due categorie diverse; se voglio tecnologia, performance  e velocità pura, prendo una stradale esasperata da 180cv/lt ; ma se voglio una Harley,oppure una Guzzi California, c'è poco da scegliere....Poi nell'esempio che t'ho fatto sopra , a parità di caratteristiche, la Honda costa più dell'harley.....
> Abbiamo gusti diversi ,per cui le nostre discussioni non servono ad approfondire l'argomento; però parto dal fatto che tu sia entrato nel dibattito con  @_void_ ,che era incentrato su marchi tradizionali che fanno pensare subito alla custom. Prendo atto che tu sia un centauro in Dainese attillata che predilige il cronometro alla qualità e tranquillità della crociera. Anch'io a vent'anni ero così; a parte che ad andare a 190 sulla statale non si rischiava la patente.....


Un piccolo O.T. :incazzato:


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un piccolo O.T. :incazzato:


Solo perché tu ciai il mosquito....o era il velosolex?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Solo perché tu ciai il mosquito....o era il velosolex?


Bicicletta.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un piccolo O.T. :incazzato:


Ma ti senti così abominevolmente sola da ridurti a quotare anche il sottoscritto? Roba da pazzi non c'è più religione! :rotfl:


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un piccolo O.T. :incazzato:


Argomenti da uomini...
Quando parte un input giustamente non ci si ferma più...


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Guarda ,io guido un'auto giapponese di una casa che produce anche moto.


Honda?
Suzuki?
Io ho una certa attrazione per la Civic in alcune versioni sportive.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Argomenti da uomini...
> Quando parte un input giustamente non ci si ferma più...


Si potrebbe chiedere a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] di spostare il tutto. Gli ho agevolato il compito.


----------



## danny (31 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si potrebbe chiedere a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] di spostare il tutto. Gli ho agevolato il compito.


Buona idea.


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Honda?
> Suzuki?
> Io ho una certa attrazione per la Civic in alcune versioni sportive.


È una Honda a sei posti....


----------



## stany (31 Marzo 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Argomenti da uomini...
> Quando parte un input giustamente non ci si ferma più...


Tanto fino al sei aprile non ci saranno elementi nuovi per l'argomento in discussione....


----------



## Ginevra65 (31 Marzo 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Abbiamo perso il "soggetto" del discorso...  Era la "patata"; non quella da mettere nella marmitta della moto eh! Da mantecare con panna, Nutella,ecc...
> Ho trovato nel web dei trattati, o quasi...
> https://diodelsesso.net/come-leccare-la-figa/


ma stai seguendo i suggerimenti?


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma stai seguendo i suggerimenti?


C'è sempre da imparare...


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un piccolo O.T. :incazzato:


 donne e motori, non è proprio ot
Il punto è......tanta conoscenza sui motori. Ma non altrettanto delle donne


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> C'è sempre da imparare...


segui gli appunti e fai esercizi a casa


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> segui gli appunti e fai esercizi a casa


Eh... purtroppo esercizi a casa non ne faccio. Mi sto dando da fare per trovare una cavia umana


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> donne e motori, non è proprio ot
> Il punto è......tanta conoscenza sui motori. Ma non altrettanto delle donne


Perché un motore, un'auto,una moto , si t capiscono quasi subito; le donne invece...


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si potrebbe chiedere a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] di spostare il tutto. Gli ho agevolato il compito.


  da che post?


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Eh... purtroppo esercizi a casa non ne faccio. Mi sto dando da fare per trovare una cavia umana


nessuno vuol fare da cavia, prova a trovare una compagna di studi, forse è meglio


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Perché un motore, un'auto,una moto , si t capiscono quasi subito; le donne invece...


mica siamo de fero.
A fronte di un problema di meccanica, necessità una struttura con variabili, è solo per far fronte alla ripetitività


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> da che post?


544

Ma in mezzo qualcuno è rimasto in tema.


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> 544  Ma in mezzo qualcuno è rimasto in tema.


  allora lo faccio con più calma stasera


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nessuno vuol fare da cavia, prova a trovare una compagna di studi, forse è meglio


Ci provo,ci provo...


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mica siamo de fero.
> A fronte di un problema di meccanica, necessità una struttura con variabili, è solo per far fronte alla ripetitività


Altro che variabili siete; direi mutevoli:. "Muta d'accento,e di pensier".


----------



## Foglia (1 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Altro che variabili siete; direi mutevoli:. "Muta d'accento,e di pensier".


Ma meno male che esiste il ripensamento!!! Sennò sai che palle?


----------



## alberto15 (1 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Lui voleva prove per separarsi. Di lei non gliene frega niente.
> Se ti interessa una moglie con cui hai passato più di vent’anni non la consideri un nemico da fregare, sei sconvolto dai tuoi dubbi e la prendi, la guardi negli occhi e le dici “cosa cazzo stai facendo?! Cosa è successo?” Perché sei sconvolto dal dubbio che scompagina la tua vita e l’idea che hai di lei. Stai male come una bestia e magari arrivi in un forum (vero @_Divì_ ) con le budella in mano e cerchi di capire come possa averti tradito, proprio lei a cui hai bagnato la fronte mentre partoriva, lei con la quale hai fatto l’amore con il rumore della pioggia, lei con cui hai sorriso vedendo vostri figlio andare in bicicletta, vi siete commossi vedendo la gioia dei figli per il pacco di Babbo Natale.
> Ma come cazzo avete fatto a ridurvi a vedere un matrimonio una montagna di merda!?


brava, sono anche io basito di fronte all'inversione di polarita' "la amavo e dopo avere letto questo la odio". Tentare di capire la situazione il perche' no?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Altro che variabili siete; direi mutevoli:. "Muta d'accento,e di pensier".


[FONT=&quot]_La donna è mobile_ è musica da ascoltare nel suo contesto drammaturgico. Il suo carattere triviale riflette il luogo, i bassifondi della città di Mantova, e la situazione. Con superficiale leggerezza, perfettamente incarnata dalla musica, il duca riflette sulla personale visione di vacuità e imperscrutabilità femminile, ove la donna è vista come _piuma al vento_, suscettibile di cambiamenti tanto nei pensieri quanto nelle parole al primo mutare dell'umore e del corso degli eventi. Di fatto egli si prepara all'incontro con una donna di strada: Maddalena, sorella di Sparafucile, il sicario incaricato da Rigoletto di ucciderlo. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Dopo la prima esposizione, in forma completa in due strofe, il senso dell'aria si rivela compiutamente nei due successivi ritorni. Il primo avviene mentre il Duca sale le scale della casa di Sparafucile per andare a sonnecchiare nel granaio, in attesa che Maddalena lo raggiunga. Il brano viene solo canticchiato, rivelandosi realmente per quello che è, cioè una canzonetta che il Duca si diverte ad intonare (ossia quella che i musicologi definiscono musica di scena). I frammenti di melodia che il Duca omette qua e là sono intonati dal clarinetto, che in questo modo ci dà l'immagine del suo pensiero che continua a seguire la melodia anche quando la voce non la intona. Ancora più interessante è l'ultima occorrenza, dopo che Sparafucile, su insistente richiesta di Maddalena, ha ucciso un viandante (di fatto la figlia di Rigoletto, in abiti maschili) in luogo del Duca. Né questi né Rigoletto sanno quanto è accaduto, anzi Rigoletto crede che il corpo che il sicario gli ha consegnato in un sacco sia quello del suo padrone e signore e si appresta trionfante a gettarlo nel fiume Mincio. È proprio a questo punto che il protagonista sente la voce del Duca che, di lontano, intona la solita canzone e _La donna è mobile_ si rivela per quello che è: un capolavoro di ironia tragica, giacché solo il carattere triviale della musica le consente di stridere con tanta forza nel contesto drammaturgico.[/FONT]


----------



## Lara3 (1 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ok mi avete convinto, andrò da un avvocato.
> Ma a me non interessa pensare ora ad una separazione legale, quanto meno per colpa.


Scusami , ma nei vostri messaggi non le hai chiesto se è disposta a fare sesso con uno sconosciuto ? Puoi chiederglielo dicendo che se è interessata tu provvedi a prenotare una camera. E semmai chiedi anche se ha già tradito. Ma se ti dice ok per la stanza... allora non ci sono dubbi che il passo l’ha già fatto. E la sua risposta rimane pure scritta. In sede diversa si potrebbe opporre dicendo che tu facevi la stessa cosa e per coincidenza vi siete incontrati.
Insomma , vedi tu...


----------



## stany (1 Aprile 2019)

]. È proprio a questo punto che il protagonista sente la voce del Duca che, di lontano, intona la solita canzone e _La donna è mobile_ si rivela per quello che è: un capolavoro di ironia tragica, giacché solo il carattere triviale della musica le consente di stridere con tanta forza nel contesto drammaturgico.[/FONT][/QUOTE]

Il duca era uomo di mondo che capiva l'animo umano...


----------



## Brunetta (1 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> ]. È proprio a questo punto che il protagonista sente la voce del Duca che, di lontano, intona la solita canzone e _La donna è mobile_ si rivela per quello che è: un capolavoro di ironia tragica, giacché solo il carattere triviale della musica le consente di stridere con tanta forza nel contesto drammaturgico.[/FONT]


Il duca era uomo di mondo che capiva l'animo umano...[/QUOTE]
A me risulta che fosse una merda


----------



## stany (2 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il duca era uomo di mondo che capiva l'animo umano...


A me risulta che fosse una merda[/QUOTE]

Come tutti quelli che capendo l'animo umano scelgono di manipolarlo.


----------



## Vigorvis (5 Aprile 2019)

*Aggiornamento*

Avevate ragione voi,  ieri sera in chatt ha rifiutato la cena per motivi di lavoro, ed essendo in un momento un po' incasinata, mi ha detto che non sarà possibile per il momento, che avremmo dovuto rimandare per dopo pasqua, {con un  forse.}. 
Comunque noi non usciremo per questo fine settimana, sempre per lo stesso motivo. E anche se ha rinunciato all'incontro, resto in allerta. Chiuderò la chatt.  Spero di essermi sbagliato e che sia solo frutto della mia imaginazione,  però il tarlo rimane e vigileró finché non spariscono i miei dubbi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Avevate ragione voi,  ieri sera in chatt ha rifiutato la cena per motivi di lavoro, ed essendo in un momento un po' incasinata, mi ha detto che non sarà possibile per il momento, che avremmo dovuto rimandare per dopo pasqua, {con un  forse.}.
> Comunque noi non usciremo per questo fine settimana, sempre per lo stesso motivo. E anche se ha rinunciato all'incontro, resto in allerta. Chiuderò la chatt.  Spero di essermi sbagliato e che sia solo frutto della mia imaginazione,  però il tarlo rimane e vigileró finché non spariscono i miei dubbi.


E l’investigatore?
Ti è tornata la fiducia perché ha rifiutato la cena. Oh una CENA. Se avesse avuto la curiosità di vedere il bluff invece sarebbe stata una vergognosa seriale?
 Riprenditi!


----------



## Vigorvis (5 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E l’investigatore?
> Ti è tornata la fiducia perché ha rifiutato la cena. Oh una CENA. Se avesse avuto la curiosità di vedere il bluff invece sarebbe stata una vergognosa seriale?
> Riprenditi!


Poverina, mi fai pena


----------



## stany (5 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Avevate ragione voi,  ieri sera in chatt ha rifiutato la cena per motivi di lavoro, ed essendo in un momento un po' incasinata, mi ha detto che non sarà possibile per il momento, che avremmo dovuto rimandare per dopo pasqua, {con un  forse.}.
> Comunque noi non usciremo per questo fine settimana, sempre per lo stesso motivo. E anche se ha rinunciato all'incontro, resto in allerta. Chiuderò la chatt.  Spero di essermi sbagliato e che sia solo frutto della mia imaginazione,  però il tarlo rimane e vigileró finché non spariscono i miei dubbi.


Quindi: tanto fumo e "niente" arrosto!


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Poverina, mi fai pena


Ripigliati.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Avevate ragione voi,  ieri sera in chatt ha rifiutato la cena per motivi di lavoro, ed essendo in un momento un po' incasinata, mi ha detto che non sarà possibile per il momento, che avremmo dovuto rimandare per dopo pasqua, {con un  forse.}.
> Comunque noi non usciremo per questo fine settimana, sempre per lo stesso motivo. E anche se ha rinunciato all'incontro, resto in allerta. Chiuderò la chatt.  Spero di essermi sbagliato e che sia solo frutto della mia imaginazione,  però il tarlo rimane e vigileró finché non spariscono i miei dubbi.


vigila ma non esagerare.


----------



## Vigorvis (6 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ripigliati.


Fatti curare


----------



## Minas Tirith (6 Aprile 2019)

Non è che ti sei fatto sgamare? Può darsi che abbia iniziato a sospettare qualcosa...


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Avevate ragione voi,  ieri sera in chatt ha rifiutato la cena per motivi di lavoro, ed essendo in un momento un po' incasinata, mi ha detto che non sarà possibile per il momento, che avremmo dovuto rimandare per dopo pasqua, {con un  forse.}.
> Comunque noi non usciremo per questo fine settimana, sempre per lo stesso motivo. E anche se ha rinunciato all'incontro, resto in allerta. Chiuderò la chatt.  Spero di essermi sbagliato e che sia solo frutto della mia imaginazione,  però il tarlo rimane e vigileró finché non spariscono i miei dubbi.


Chat con una t sola.


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chat con una t sola.


Con una SOLA.....


----------



## Vigorvis (7 Aprile 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Chat con una t sola.


Non lo faccio a posta, scrivo da telefonino  
Comunque grazie.


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Non lo faccio a posta, scrivo da telefonino
> Comunque grazie.


Puoi festeggiare lo scampato pericolo. Il dubbio rimane,ma almeno non hai la certezza.
Auguri!


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Non lo faccio a posta, scrivo da telefonino
> Comunque grazie.


A posta e telegrafo.


----------



## Lara3 (7 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Puoi festeggiare lo scampato pericolo. Il dubbio rimane,ma almeno non hai la certezza.
> Auguri!


Come il marito che controlla se la moglie ce l’ha ancora dopo che ha sentito gli amici al bar che dicevano che “l’aveva data”. Insomma è iscritta su un sito per incontri; io non dormirei sogni tranquilli.


----------



## stany (7 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Come il marito che controlla se la moglie ce l’ha ancora dopo che ha sentito gli amici al bar che dicevano che “l’aveva data”. Insomma è iscritta su un sito per incontri; io non dormirei sogni tranquilli.


Si, ma non è quello che alla domanda degli amici su come sia sua moglie a letto risponde: c'è chi dice bene, chi dice male......
Sicuramente dovrà tenere gli occhi aperti.Ha perso l'ingenuità e la fiducia: ora al minimo sospetto indagherà; se lei veramente è una traditrice lui la sgamerà subito. L'importante che non diventi assillante coi controlli preventivi.


----------



## flower7700 (11 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Avevate ragione voi,  ieri sera in chatt ha rifiutato la cena per motivi di lavoro, ed essendo in un momento un po' incasinata, mi ha detto che non sarà possibile per il momento, che avremmo dovuto rimandare per dopo pasqua, {con un  forse.}.
> Comunque noi non usciremo per questo fine settimana, sempre per lo stesso motivo. E anche se ha rinunciato all'incontro, resto in allerta. Chiuderò la chatt.  Spero di essermi sbagliato e che sia solo frutto della mia imaginazione,  però il tarlo rimane e vigileró finché non spariscono i miei dubbi.


Dubbi? Te ne rimangono? Hai visto chat con uomini, CANCELLATE, compresa la TUA.
Lei ha disdetto, ok, ma perché tu le avevi proposto un'uscita, insomma tu sei suo marito, hai la precedenza. 
Ma lei non cerca un'altro da sposare, cerca eventualmente qualcuno da scopare, è diverso. 

Se vuoi davvero testare la sua lealtà verso di TE, devi chiederle apertamente se farebbe sesso con te. Ipoteticamente. Vedi la risposta e poi cerca di convincerla, in chat, a fare sesso con te, sesso virtuale. Vedi come si pone. Se rifiuta e ti manda al diavolo ottimo segno, altrimenti ... vedi tu.


----------



## bluestar02 (12 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Come il marito che controlla se la moglie ce l’ha ancora dopo che ha sentito gli amici al bar che dicevano che “l’aveva data”. Insomma è iscritta su un sito per incontri; io non dormirei sogni tranquilli.


Perché sei prevenuta e diffidente [emoji23]

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vigorvis (13 Aprile 2019)

*E*

FINITA.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> FINITA.


Finita finita, o la hai beccata?


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> FINITA.


come stai?


----------



## Vigorvis (13 Aprile 2019)

Vi scrivo più tardi.


----------



## Vigorvis (13 Aprile 2019)

E ora la mia vita è cambiata!!!!  Da un semplice sospetto!!!  
Per coloro che non ho scritto in privato, mi sono rivolto ad un'agenzia, e sabato scorso mia moglie ha lavorato fino alle 12.00, uscendo dal posto di lavoro stava a telefono, e dalle foto ho notato che il telefono in uso non era quello che conosco. Arrivata all'auto apre il bagagliaio e depone il telefonino in una piccola borsa, poi lascia l'auto nel parcheggio del luogo di lavoro e si dirige verso una stradina lì vicino. Dopo circa 10 minuti si avvicina un'auto e lei entra. Si dirigono fuori città e si fermano in un paesino e vanno al ristorante.  Dopo pranzo, passeggiata  lungo un lago sempre lì in zona 
Ma non accade niente, tranne qualche abbraccio di tanto in tanto. Alle 16 30 rientrano,  si. Salutano con un bacio a stampo. Lei prende la sua auto e prima di rientrare a casa fa un po’ di spesa.  
Giovedì scorso :  esce due ore prima dal lavoro e lui che spetta al solito posto. Si dirigono in un appartamento, ed escono dopo circa 2 ore. L'agenzia mi ha fornito una serie di foto compromettenti di loro che si baciano  appassionatamente in auto e fuori l'appartamento prima di entrare.  
Questa mattina a colazione gli ho fatto ritrovare il cellulare sul tavolo,  e sbiancata,  dice che non è suo ma di un cliente che la dimenticato in ufficio e che in settimana essendo che doveva passare in zona lo portava lei.  Allora io gli dico,.. Ma lo devi portare a….. 
In via…… N….. ? Dove sei stata giovedì pomeriggio?..... 
Beh non voglio essere lungo, alla fine dopo svariati tentativi di giustificarsi, ho mostrato una foto di loro due che si baciavano.  A questo punto, incomincia a dire che non c'è stato niente al di fuori di quel bacio. 
Allora io gli dico che non serve mentire,  e anche se fosse stato solo un bacio mi hai tradito. 
Tra i vari tentativi di minimizzare, gli chiedo di farmi leggere il contenuto del cellulare!!! Si rifiuta di farlo,. 
Si giustifica dicendo che ora sono troppo preso e che fraintendo  ciò che c'è scritto. Prende il telefonino dal tavolo e prima di uscire dalla cucina gli dico che se esci da qui con il telefonino tra noi e finita.  Lei senza esitare e uscita.   Fine.


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> E ora la mia vita è cambiata!!!!  Da un semplice sospetto!!!
> Per coloro che non ho scritto in privato, mi sono rivolto ad un'agenzia, e sabato scorso mia moglie ha lavorato fino alle 12.00, uscendo dal posto di lavoro stava a telefono, e dalle foto ho notato che il telefono in uso non era quello che conosco. Arrivata all'auto apre il bagagliaio e depone il telefonino in una piccola borsa, poi lascia l'auto nel parcheggio del luogo di lavoro e si dirige verso una stradina lì vicino. Dopo circa 10 minuti si avvicina un'auto e lei entra. Si dirigono fuori città e si fermano in un paesino e vanno al ristorante.  Dopo pranzo, passeggiata  lungo un lago sempre lì in zona
> Ma non accade niente, tranne qualche abbraccio di tanto in tanto. Alle 16 30 rientrano,  si. Salutano con un bacio a stampo. Lei prende la sua auto e prima di rientrare a casa fa un po’ di spesa.
> Giovedì scorso :  esce due ore prima dal lavoro e lui che spetta al solito posto. Si dirigono in un appartamento, ed escono dopo circa 2 ore. L'agenzia mi ha fornito una serie di foto compromettenti di loro che si baciano  appassionatamente in auto e fuori l'appartamento prima di entrare.
> ...


Che tristezza 
Mi spiace


----------



## Marjanna (13 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> E ora la mia vita è cambiata!!!!  Da un semplice sospetto!!!
> Per coloro che non ho scritto in privato, mi sono rivolto ad un'agenzia, e sabato scorso mia moglie ha lavorato fino alle 12.00, uscendo dal posto di lavoro stava a telefono, e dalle foto ho notato che il telefono in uso non era quello che conosco. Arrivata all'auto apre il bagagliaio e depone il telefonino in una piccola borsa, poi lascia l'auto nel parcheggio del luogo di lavoro e si dirige verso una stradina lì vicino. Dopo circa 10 minuti si avvicina un'auto e lei entra. Si dirigono fuori città e si fermano in un paesino e vanno al ristorante.  Dopo pranzo, passeggiata  lungo un lago sempre lì in zona
> Ma non accade niente, tranne qualche abbraccio di tanto in tanto. Alle 16 30 rientrano,  si. Salutano con un bacio a stampo. Lei prende la sua auto e prima di rientrare a casa fa un po’ di spesa.
> Giovedì scorso :  esce due ore prima dal lavoro e lui che spetta al solito posto. Si dirigono in un appartamento, ed escono dopo circa 2 ore. L'agenzia mi ha fornito una serie di foto compromettenti di loro che si baciano  appassionatamente in auto e fuori l'appartamento prima di entrare.
> ...


Negare sempre. Anche davanti l'evidenza. 
_Una menzogna ripetuta all'infinito diventa la verità.
_


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> E ora la mia vita è cambiata!!!!  Da un semplice sospetto!!!
> Per coloro che non ho scritto in privato, mi sono rivolto ad un'agenzia, e sabato scorso mia moglie ha lavorato fino alle 12.00, uscendo dal posto di lavoro stava a telefono, e dalle foto ho notato che il telefono in uso non era quello che conosco. Arrivata all'auto apre il bagagliaio e depone il telefonino in una piccola borsa, poi lascia l'auto nel parcheggio del luogo di lavoro e si dirige verso una stradina lì vicino. Dopo circa 10 minuti si avvicina un'auto e lei entra. Si dirigono fuori città e si fermano in un paesino e vanno al ristorante.  Dopo pranzo, passeggiata  lungo un lago sempre lì in zona
> Ma non accade niente, tranne qualche abbraccio di tanto in tanto. Alle 16 30 rientrano,  si. Salutano con un bacio a stampo. Lei prende la sua auto e prima di rientrare a casa fa un po’ di spesa.
> Giovedì scorso :  esce due ore prima dal lavoro e lui che spetta al solito posto. Si dirigono in un appartamento, ed escono dopo circa 2 ore. L'agenzia mi ha fornito una serie di foto compromettenti di loro che si baciano  appassionatamente in auto e fuori l'appartamento prima di entrare.
> ...



Mi dispiace, però è meglio che la verità sia uscita fuori bene. Immagino che tu stia pensando alla separazione. Beh, ci sono le basi perché tu possa provare a consensualizzarla bene. Il resto ho come l'impressione che avrai bisogno di uno spazio in cui buttare fuori quello che adesso hai da buttare fuori.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Negare sempre. Anche davanti l'evidenza.
> _Una menzogna ripetuta all'infinito diventa la verità.
> _


Eh. Ma bisogna pure avere una pelliccia sullo stomaco mica da poco.


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2019)

Ma mica funziona così normalmente. 
Però sta storia non è mai andata normalmente.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma mica funziona così normalmente.
> Però sta storia non è mai andata normalmente.


Non è  "normale" neanche chattare con altri uomini e inventarsi di sana pianta di tradire il marito per rendersi una donna di mondo laddove non si vuole andare oltre.


----------



## Nocciola (13 Aprile 2019)

Che ti stesse tradendo o che volesse farlo era evidente. Ora hai le prove. La reazione di lei è la cosa che mi farebbe  pensare alla separazione più del tradimento stesso


----------



## Brunetta (13 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non è  "normale" neanche chattare con altri uomini e inventarsi di sana pianta di tradire il marito per rendersi una donna di mondo laddove non si vuole andare oltre.


Fare cose assurde, immorali, sleali, morbose , sbagliate è noto, soprattutto qui, che accada.
Ma il dialogo tra tradito e traditore non è un interrogatorio di Law & Order.


----------



## Foglia (13 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fare cose assurde, immorali, sleali, morbose , sbagliate è noto, soprattutto qui, che accada.
> Ma il dialogo tra tradito e traditore non è un interrogatorio di Law & Order.


Credo in verità che non siano molti quelli che davanti a poco più di sensazioni, o sospetti, si aprono per così dire con il cuore in mano. Credo che la moglie di Vigorvis ne avesse più di uno in ballo, o che comunque l'idea fosse quella di gestirne anche più di uno in simultanea.

Se lui le avesse solo fatto cenno a dei sospetti  (senza nemmeno menzionare la chat) lei gli avrebbe dato del visionario.

E' riuscita a negare persino l'evidenza del secondo cellulare e della foto.
Un giudice quella foto la interpreta diversamente, comunque.


----------



## void (13 Aprile 2019)

Alla fine è  meglio che non sei riuscito a leggere quel cellulare .
Viaggerai più  leggero, con meno peso nella valigia.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (13 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fare cose assurde, immorali, sleali, morbose , sbagliate è noto, soprattutto qui, che accada.
> Ma il dialogo tra tradito e traditore non è un interrogatorio di Law & Order.


Ma non hai capito che Vigorvis sapeva già tutto? Anche i messaggi del cellulare?
A me pare gli abbia dato la possibilità di recuperare. Il dialogo non l'ha voluto lei. Che dialogo ci può essere se mi menti?


----------



## ipazia (13 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> E ora la mia vita è cambiata!!!!  Da un semplice sospetto!!!
> Per coloro che non ho scritto in privato, mi sono rivolto ad un'agenzia, e sabato scorso mia moglie ha lavorato fino alle 12.00, uscendo dal posto di lavoro stava a telefono, e dalle foto ho notato che il telefono in uso non era quello che conosco. Arrivata all'auto apre il bagagliaio e depone il telefonino in una piccola borsa, poi lascia l'auto nel parcheggio del luogo di lavoro e si dirige verso una stradina lì vicino. Dopo circa 10 minuti si avvicina un'auto e lei entra. Si dirigono fuori città e si fermano in un paesino e vanno al ristorante.  Dopo pranzo, passeggiata  lungo un lago sempre lì in zona
> Ma non accade niente, tranne qualche abbraccio di tanto in tanto. Alle 16 30 rientrano,  si. Salutano con un bacio a stampo. Lei prende la sua auto e prima di rientrare a casa fa un po’ di spesa.
> Giovedì scorso :  esce due ore prima dal lavoro e lui che spetta al solito posto. Si dirigono in un appartamento, ed escono dopo circa 2 ore. L'agenzia mi ha fornito una serie di foto compromettenti di loro che si baciano  appassionatamente in auto e fuori l'appartamento prima di entrare.
> ...


Sei stato bravo a gestire la rabbia 

Mi dispiace. 
Per il grassetto soprattutto.


----------



## Marjanna (13 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Alla fine è  meglio che non sei riuscito a leggere quel cellulare .
> Viaggerai più  leggero, con meno peso nella valigia.
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Avrò inteso male io, ma a me pare lui sappia già tutto.
Chiedere a lei era andarle incontro.


----------



## Vigorvis (14 Aprile 2019)

Buongiorno. 
Scusate se non partecipo al forum, 
Sono un po' intafarato nella nuova gestione familiare.  In metà settimana rientrano i miei figli per le vacanze di pasqua, e quindi vi lascio immaginare.  Ho bisogno di stare un po da solo.  Appena posso vi rispondo, vi darò più dettagli e vi aggiornerò sugli eventi.
Scusate ma oggi non mi sento di scrivere. 
Buona domenica delle palme.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo in verità che non siano molti quelli che davanti a poco più di sensazioni, o sospetti, si aprono per così dire con il cuore in mano. Credo che la moglie di Vigorvis ne avesse più di uno in ballo, o che comunque l'idea fosse quella di gestirne anche più di uno in simultanea.
> 
> Se lui le avesse solo fatto cenno a dei sospetti  (senza nemmeno menzionare la chat) lei gli avrebbe dato del visionario.
> 
> ...





Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non hai capito che Vigorvis sapeva già tutto? Anche i messaggi del cellulare?
> A me pare gli abbia dato la possibilità di recuperare. Il dialogo non l'ha voluto lei. Che dialogo ci può essere se mi menti?


Ma la dissonanza cognitiva tra l’idea di persona con cui hai vissuto decenni e quella che si rivela nel tradimento richiede una rielaborazione in presenza.
C’è proprio bisogno di capire come possano essere coesistite.
Lui ha detto che come moglie era perfetta, quindi la dissonanza molto netta.
Non ho conosciuto nessuno che, scoperto un tradimento e tanto più un tradimento cercato online, sia riuscito a fare a meno di quella fase.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la dissonanza cognitiva tra l’idea di persona con cui hai vissuto decenni e quella che si rivela nel tradimento richiede una rielaborazione in presenza.
> C’è proprio bisogno di capire come possano essere coesistite.
> Lui ha detto che come moglie era perfetta, quindi la dissonanza molto netta.
> Non ho conosciuto nessuno che, scoperto un tradimento e tanto più un tradimento cercato online, sia riuscito a fare a meno di quella fase.


Ci sono tanti input che potrebbero interessare, specialmente dati da chi ci è passato in prima persona.
Quando ho letto il FINITA di [MENTION=12161]Vigorvis[/MENTION] ti dirò che ho pensato "è appena iniziata".  
Ogni persona può vivere gli stessi eventi e sentirli in modo diverso. Basta una chat? Basta una foto? Ossia l'evidenza dei fatti basta a spazzare via quella _moglie perfetta_ di fino a poco tempo fa? Poichè quella è stata la realtà di Vigorvis per anni e anni e anni. E a buttar giù quella realtà si butta giù anche una parte di se, mi viene da pensare. Si butta giù in un lampo anni di vita, di famiglia, di momenti condivisi.

Al momento quello che è sicuramente caduto è la fiducia. E lei quella fiducia l'ha in qualche modo tradita negando il tradimento.
Ma cosa mai avrebbe potuto dire lei in quel frangente? Le scuse farebbero ridere i polli. E lei in quel momento pensava a lui o a se stessa? Perchè nel volto di lui ha visto la se traditrice, quella che si concedeva una relazione extra come fosse un hobby ma che -come da lei detto a lui in chat- ama il marito e non lo lascerebbe mai, insomma una brava persona, questo vedeva lei di se stessa (pare).
E tramite gli occhi di lui ha visto l'altra se, quella nella macchina, quella che va in un appartamento a fare sesso con un altro, e quando lui ha chiesto dei messaggi lei è scappata via. Da lui o da se stessa?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti input che potrebbero interessare, specialmente dati da chi ci è passato in prima persona.
> Quando ho letto il FINITA di @_Vigorvis_ ti dirò che ho pensato "è appena iniziata".
> Ogni persona può vivere gli stessi eventi e sentirli in modo diverso. Basta una chat? Basta una foto? Ossia l'evidenza dei fatti basta a spazzare via quella _moglie perfetta_ di fino a poco tempo fa? Poichè quella è stata la realtà di Vigorvis per anni e anni e anni. E a buttar giù quella realtà si butta giù anche una parte di se, mi viene da pensare. Si butta giù in un lampo anni di vita, di famiglia, di momenti condivisi.
> 
> ...


Già è appena iniziata.
Concordo su tutto.


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la dissonanza cognitiva tra l’idea di persona con cui hai vissuto decenni e quella che si rivela nel tradimento richiede una rielaborazione in presenza.
> C’è proprio bisogno di capire come possano essere coesistite.
> Lui ha detto che come moglie era perfetta, quindi la dissonanza molto netta.
> Non ho conosciuto nessuno che, scoperto un tradimento e tanto più un tradimento cercato online, sia riuscito a fare a meno di quella fase.


Credo che sul punto per propria scelta abbia evitato di esporsi.
Anche se tra le righe ha riportato più a terra quel concetto di perfezione. La sua perfezione in un matrimonio di 25 anni era la ritrovata indipendenza, vale a dire una ritrovata autonomia  (anche dall'accudimento dei figli oramai praticamente fuori casa) e nel ritrovarsi ancora insieme con piacere, sia pure all'interno di una certa routine.

Poi non so cosa dire... Direi che ciascuno conosce i propri polli, e che probabilmente al di là della definizione di moglie perfetta qualcosa d'altro a livello di dissonanza sarà ben scattato.

Il fatto stesso che lui sia rimasto per così dire  "latente" per mesi, credo che implichi l'idea di avere a che fare con una persona che si vede predisposta in certa misura a coltivare i fatti propri. Però vedi... Secondo me la dissonanza sta tra cio' che senti e cio' che vedi. Che non è sempre l'amore trascorso nel tempo vs. certi comportamenti. Lei per dire ha visto il tipo di sabato, e poi e' tornata a casa con la spesa, nemmeno tardi. Vedi un pensiero diretto a loro due  (fare la spesa), una donna che ha lavorato fino a mezzogiorno, e che magari si è fatta un giro per negozi prima di fare la spesa e tornare a casa. Perfetto, no? 
Eppure magari proprio per effetto della lontananza dei figli ti puoi accorgere che a volte ci si e' ma non ci si e'. Pure quando i fatti vanno verso la perfezione che Vigorvis ha brevemente portato comunque su un piano più  "umano". Anche il cellulare, per dire. (parlo di quello ufficiale): stava sempre  "sotto il naso", se li prestavano pure per telefonare. A volte basta una sensazione per farti cadere giù dal pero. E probabilmente pure quella dissonanza c'era, sia pure in latenza. Poi i fatti: chiaramente e' un po'  "rocambolesco" chattare con la moglie per scoprire le corna. Tanto e' vero che ad un certo punto GIUSTAMENTE ha realizzato di non avere la freddezza necessaria per portare avanti il gioco da solo. Però a quel punto il confine tra la realtà e l'essere paranoico era stato ampiamente superato. Si è distratto a lungo? Può essere. Però a quel punto un paio di migliaia di euro per provare a fare chiarezza mi sembrano soldi spesi bene, francamente.


----------



## void (14 Aprile 2019)

E' scappata. Punto. Da lui o da se stessa che differenza fa. Poteva spiegare, provarci almeno. 
La fuga, e la negazione di qualcosa di innegabile, non sono comportamenti che lasciano speranza. 

A mentire ci si abitua, e per troppo tempo lei lo ha fatto. Ora deve, devono, capire se la persona che Vigorvis ha davanti e' sua moglie o il nick, o cosa viene fuori dalla miscela delle 2 persone


----------



## alberto15 (14 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> E ora la mia vita è cambiata!!!!  Da un semplice sospetto!!!
> Per coloro che non ho scritto in privato, mi sono rivolto ad un'agenzia, e sabato scorso mia moglie ha lavorato fino alle 12.00, uscendo dal posto di lavoro stava a telefono, e dalle foto ho notato che il telefono in uso non era quello che conosco. Arrivata all'auto apre il bagagliaio e depone il telefonino in una piccola borsa, poi lascia l'auto nel parcheggio del luogo di lavoro e si dirige verso una stradina lì vicino. Dopo circa 10 minuti si avvicina un'auto e lei entra. Si dirigono fuori città e si fermano in un paesino e vanno al ristorante.  Dopo pranzo, passeggiata  lungo un lago sempre lì in zona
> Ma non accade niente, tranne qualche abbraccio di tanto in tanto. Alle 16 30 rientrano,  si. Salutano con un bacio a stampo. Lei prende la sua auto e prima di rientrare a casa fa un po’ di spesa.
> Giovedì scorso :  esce due ore prima dal lavoro e lui che spetta al solito posto. Si dirigono in un appartamento, ed escono dopo circa 2 ore. L'agenzia mi ha fornito una serie di foto compromettenti di loro che si baciano  appassionatamente in auto e fuori l'appartamento prima di entrare.
> ...


Io senza spendere niente l'ho capito da solo. A quel punto quando ti casca il mondo addosso glielo dici spassionatamente su quello che pensi tu e su quello che vuole fare lei. La verita' saltera' fuori.


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> E' scappata. Punto. Da lui o da se stessa che differenza fa. Poteva spiegare, provarci almeno.
> La fuga, e la negazione di qualcosa di innegabile, non sono comportamenti che lasciano speranza.
> 
> A mentire ci si abitua, e per troppo tempo lei lo ha fatto. Ora deve, devono, capire se la persona che Vigorvis ha davanti e' sua moglie o il nick, o cosa viene fuori dalla miscela delle 2 persone


E' un po' peggio ancora di così.
Lei in chat si presentava come quella che in passato aveva tradito. Si vede che comunicare disponibilità  "extra" e' producente, ma non altrettanto lo e' fare sentire un numero quello con cui si chatta  

Che è l'altro aspetto fondamentale di questi soggetti, per così dire, interessati a  "controllare" il tipo di relazione. Ti dicono solo le verità a loro comode. Tipo: "amo mio marito e non lo lascerei mai": la verità è detta solo in quanto utile al resto delle balle  ("e' un caso che tu mi abbia colpita in questa chat, non cerco qualcuno con cui tradire anche se IN PASSATO ho tradito". Quindi boh... L'immagine e' di una abituata a costruire realtà sulla base dei propri obiettivi, non certo viceversa. D'altro canto sono poche quelle che si presentano come "avventuriere" che vogliono spendere poco per te e che nel frattempo hanno Tizio, Pluto e Paperino. Non per altro: "mirano" ad avere di più.


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Io senza spendere niente l'ho capito da solo. A quel punto quando ti casca il mondo addosso glielo dici spassionatamente su quello che pensi tu e su quello che vuole fare lei. La verita' saltera' fuori.


Se hai davanti una persona che non nega l'evidenza.
Altrimenti passi per paranoico, e ti va pure di gran fortuna se non ti arriva il malumore conseguente alla ritrovata prudenza.


----------



## Rosarose (14 Aprile 2019)

Io penso che Vigovirs non avrebbe potuto fare meglio di quello che ha fatto!
Per quello che ci ha raccontato, si capiva che lei avrebbe sempre negato, se lui fosse andato da lei senza prove in mano, senza avere la certezza di cosa era realmente accaduto, lei avrebbe avuto gioco facile a fargli passare i dubbi. Ha mostrato di essere astuta, proprio perché ha saputo essere una moglie perfetta, nonostante vedesse altri uomini!! Ecco la vera dissonanza.
Mi spiace molto per Vigovirs, ma come gli ho già detto: la verità lo renderà libero, e consapevolmente potrà decidere della sua vita.
Questi traditori, che  costringono il proprio compagno a vivere in un Truman show, una vita che è una recita, magari per anni e se fosse per loro per sempre, mi fanno venire tanta tanta rabbia! Io la vedo come una forma di violenza subdola.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Marjanna (14 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se hai davanti una persona che non nega l'evidenza.
> Altrimenti passi per paranoico, e ti va pure di gran fortuna se non ti arriva il malumore conseguente alla ritrovata prudenza.


Che è lo stesso che era stato detto pure V. prima che avesse le prove dei fatti, che fosse un poco paranoico. 
Robe che uno finisce in analisi per paranoia quando viene tradito veramente...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che è lo stesso che era stato detto pure V. prima che avesse le prove dei fatti, che fosse un poco paranoico.
> Robe che uno finisce in analisi per paranoia quando viene tradito veramente...


A me sembra che ho contestato solo io il suo racconto.
Ma anche adesso mi sembra incoerente.
Probabilmente perché dice e non dice.
Infatti aveva scritto che aveva chiuso con soddisfazione la chat perché lei aveva rifiutato l’incontro. E mi aveva risposto con grande tranquilla serenità  :carneval: alla mia domanda su che fine avesse fatto l’investigatore.
Non conosco nessuno, tra le mie conoscenze nel reale e nel forum, che abbia avuto una reazione simile alla scoperta di un tradimento.
Ripeto che per me lui aveva  voglia di chiudere il matrimonio e che abbia cercato una ragione a carico di lei. L’ha trovata. Ma ho parecchi dubbi sulla perfezione precedente del matrimonio.


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Che è lo stesso che era stato detto pure V. prima che avesse le prove dei fatti, che fosse un poco paranoico.
> Robe che uno finisce in analisi per paranoia quando viene tradito veramente...


Lui purtroppo è stato per così dire  "avaro" di sensazioni. O forse ci dovrà necessariamente lavorare su ora. Però vedo e sento spesso che la verità a volte ti piomba addosso come una doccia fredda. Piglia il caso di  [MENTION=7671]Paolo123[/MENTION] : un giorno scopre per caso un altro mondo. Spostando un mobile, la verità era lì. Non va sempre così. A volte magari c'è un piccolo tarlo che ti suggerisce che forse ti sei distratto. Puoi pure fare spalluccia e darti del paranoico da solo. Oppure puoi combinare un discreto casino, non venirne a capo, e in più stare male. Con i rischi connessi, tipo che paranoico lo diventi per davvero. Ovvero puoi fare il possibile per restare obiettivo, farti aiutare se non sai gestire in autonomia la situazione.
Quanto al parlare di dubbi al diretto interessato, credo che ciascuno conosca pregi e difetti di chi ha davanti. Spesso si ride della incapacità dell'altro di ammettere di avere da solo  "spazzolato" una torta dal frigo 
Per dire una roba innocente che salta fuori con una convivenza. Una roba su cui si fa spalluccia, quando non ci si ride sopra. Il problema è che il carattere e' carattere.


----------



## void (14 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lui purtroppo è stato per così dire  "avaro" di sensazioni. O forse ci dovrà necessariamente lavorare su ora. Però vedo e sento spesso che la verità a volte ti piomba addosso come una doccia fredda. Piglia il caso di  @_Paolo123_ : un giorno scopre per caso un altro mondo. Spostando un mobile, la verità era lì. Non va sempre così. A volte magari c'è un piccolo tarlo che ti suggerisce che forse ti sei distratto. Puoi pure fare spalluccia e darti del paranoico da solo. Oppure puoi combinare un discreto casino, non venirne a capo, e in più stare male. Con i rischi connessi, tipo che paranoico lo diventi per davvero. Ovvero puoi fare il possibile per restare obiettivo, farti aiutare se non sai gestire in autonomia la situazione.
> Quanto al parlare di dubbi al diretto interessato, credo che ciascuno conosca pregi e difetti di chi ha davanti. Spesso si ride della incapacità dell'altro di ammettere di avere da solo  "spazzolato" una torta dal frigo
> Per dire una roba innocente che salta fuori con una convivenza. Una roba su cui si fa spalluccia, quando non ci si ride sopra. Il problema è che il carattere e' carattere.



La verita' Vigorvis non la conosce ancora. Sa quello che ha scoperto. Ma dietro c'e' un mondo. Un universo che magari a lui non interessa piu' scoprire, gli basta quello che ha in mano per scegliere il suo destino.

Ma 25 anni insieme, 2 figli cresciutri, sono tanti, per rinunciare a capire cosa c'e' dietro il tendone che lui ha appena sollevato. Ora non e' piu' tempo di investigazione, ma di parole e dialogo. Ha la sua confessione, che non vale legalmente ma che puo' usare personalmente, e la prova che quello che scriveva e' vero.

Ha la possibilita' di metterla completamente a nudo, fargli vedere quello che e' (almeno per lui), quello che lui vede ora nella persona che ha davanti. 

Poi puo' scegliere cio' che vuole, andarsene, restare, chiudere, ricostruire, Non importa. Ma a capire chi ho avuto davanti per anni, le motivazioni che l'hanno spinta fare cio' che ha fatto, non saprei rinunciare. 
Mi porterei dentro un tarlo per tutta la vita. Almeno x come sono fatto io.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Lui purtroppo è stato per così dire  "avaro" di sensazioni. O forse ci dovrà necessariamente lavorare su ora. Però vedo e sento spesso che la verità a volte ti piomba addosso come una doccia fredda. Piglia il caso di  @_Paolo123_ : un giorno scopre per caso un altro mondo. Spostando un mobile, la verità era lì. Non va sempre così. A volte magari c'è un piccolo tarlo che ti suggerisce che forse ti sei distratto. Puoi pure fare spalluccia e darti del paranoico da solo. Oppure puoi combinare un discreto casino, non venirne a capo, e in più stare male. Con i rischi connessi, tipo che paranoico lo diventi per davvero. Ovvero puoi fare il possibile per restare obiettivo, farti aiutare se non sai gestire in autonomia la situazione.
> Quanto al parlare di dubbi al diretto interessato, credo che ciascuno conosca pregi e difetti di chi ha davanti. Spesso si ride della incapacità dell'altro di ammettere di avere da solo  "spazzolato" una torta dal frigo
> Per dire una roba innocente che salta fuori con una convivenza. Una roba su cui si fa spalluccia, quando non ci si ride sopra. Il problema è che il carattere e' carattere.


Rimane il fatto che ora si trova un mare di robina pesante da gestire. E' per quello che è l'inizio e non la fine. Purtroppo. Ora deve rielaborare l'accaduto, il rapporto con lei... si parleranno ancora, per quanto lei sia "scappata" ha tutta la sua roba lì, ci tornerà, ci sono i figli che tornano dall'università, metterli al corrente. Non si sa come reagiranno, se si metteranno in mezzo (è famiglia anche loro), se andranno a parlare con la madre. Lui che magari nonostante tutto penserà anche a loro, al classico giorno di Pasqua, ad un pranzo assieme. Oh la Pasqua.. telefonate dei parenti... Da pregar che non si mettano in mezzo pure loro. Gestire la casa con una divisione dei compiti che prima poteva esserci in concomitanza con il rientro dei figli. Sai poi se un figlio dice A quanto ci sta a partire il vortice dei sensi di colpa. Mica è una separazione programmata.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti input che potrebbero interessare, specialmente dati da chi ci è passato in prima persona.
> Quando ho letto il FINITA di [MENTION=12161]Vigorvis[/MENTION] ti dirò che ho pensato "è appena iniziata".
> Ogni persona può vivere gli stessi eventi e sentirli in modo diverso. Basta una chat? Basta una foto? Ossia l'evidenza dei fatti basta a spazzare via quella _moglie perfetta_ di fino a poco tempo fa? Poichè quella è stata la realtà di Vigorvis per anni e anni e anni. E a buttar giù quella realtà si butta giù anche una parte di se, mi viene da pensare. Si butta giù in un lampo anni di vita, di famiglia, di momenti condivisi.
> 
> ...


Cosa avrebbe dovuto dire?:” perdonami , ho sbagliato tradendo la tua fiducia . Se vuoi ti spiego perché l’ho fatto...”
Tutto il resto non può che allontanare


----------



## void (14 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cosa avrebbe dovuto dire?:” perdonami , ho sbagliato tradendo la tua fiducia . Se vuoi ti spiego perché l’ho fatto…”
> Tutto il resto non può che allontanare


Poteva semplicemente dire: io oggi sono questo………………………………...


----------



## Marjanna (14 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Cosa avrebbe dovuto dire?:” perdonami , ho sbagliato tradendo la tua fiducia . Se vuoi ti spiego perché l’ho fatto...”
> Tutto il resto non può che allontanare


Non so come sia, o meglio cosa si trovi a provare un traditore nel momento che l'altro scopre. 
Sabato scorso lei era con l'amante a pranzo e passeggio insieme. Giovedì ha fatto l'amore con lui.
Ieri, un sabato dopo, di mattina a colazione lui afferma di aver scoperto il tradimento (lei potrebbe avere anche avuto già in programma un incontro del sabato, come quello della settimana passata).
Il perdono si chiede se provi pentimento. Ma nel giro di 5 minuti si può elaborare?


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so come sia, o meglio cosa si trovi a provare un traditore nel momento che l'altro scopre.
> Sabato scorso lei era con l'amante a pranzo e passeggio insieme. Giovedì ha fatto l'amore con lui.
> Ieri, un sabato dopo, di mattina a colazione lui afferma di aver scoperto il tradimento (lei potrebbe avere anche avuto già in programma un incontro del sabato, come quello della settimana passata).
> Il perdono si chiede se provi pentimento. Ma nel giro di 5 minuti si può elaborare?


Credo che si possa comprendere di aver ferito profondamente la persona che si ha di fronte anche in 5 minuti  e che questo e’ quello che il tradito vuole sentirsi dire per creare spazio costruittivo che consenta di continuare .
Questo a prescindere dal tempo necessario per elaborare. 
Vai in emergenza, come quando hai una pistola alla tempia .’
Se non lo fai ...ti sparano ..  
Lei non era nella situazione di avere un amante e basta ...si era divertita con altri uomini ..mi sembra di aver capito ...
La sua reazione indica che non è questione di coinvolgimento da rielaborare 
Secondo me


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Poteva semplicemente dire: io oggi sono questo………………………………...


Infatti l’ha detto ...anche senza parole.
E questo non lascia spazio a possibilità di recupero e a lei probabilmente va bene così


----------



## void (14 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti l’ha detto ...anche senza parole.
> E questo non lascia spazio a possibilità di recupero e a lei probabilmente va bene così


No, non ha detto niente, si e' nascosta. L'indifferenza e' molto peggio di qualsiasi spiegazione. 
Sulla seconda riga concordo con te


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> No, non ha detto niente, si e' nascosta. L'indifferenza e' molto peggio di qualsiasi spiegazione.
> Sulla seconda riga concordo con te


La comunicazione non verbale e’ comunque comunicazione . Ha espresso appunto la sua posizione non dicendo nulla e nascondendosi


----------



## void (14 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La comunicazione non verbale e’ comunque comunicazione . Ha espresso appunto la sua posizione non dicendo nulla e nascondendosi




Vero, ma sono sono 2 messaggi diversi.

Uno e': Io oggi sono questo, una donna diversa, quello che ho vissuto e' questo, sono (o non sono) disponibile a cambiare per te ma per i 25 cazzo di anni passati insieme e per tutto quello che abbiamo condiviso di devo almeno delle spiegazioni (non giustificazioni, bada bene)……..ecc.

L'altro e': Non mi interessa parlare di me, non ti devo niente, non ho nulla da spiegare.

Non mi sembra la stessa cosa, anche se il risultato alla fine puo' essere lo stesso


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Vero, ma sono sono 2 messaggi diversi.
> 
> Uno e': Io oggi sono questo, una donna diversa, quello che ho vissuto e' questo, sono (o non sono) disponibile a cambiare per te ma per i 25 cazzo di anni passati insieme e per tutto quello che abbiamo condiviso di devo almeno delle spiegazioni (non giustificazioni, bada bene)……..ecc.
> 
> ...


Credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ...
Ha detto, senza parlare “non ti devo niente ..non ho nulla da spiegare ....”


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> La verita' Vigorvis non la conosce ancora. Sa quello che ha scoperto. Ma dietro c'e' un mondo. Un universo che magari a lui non interessa piu' scoprire, gli basta quello che ha in mano per scegliere il suo destino.
> 
> Ma 25 anni insieme, 2 figli cresciutri, sono tanti, per rinunciare a capire cosa c'e' dietro il tendone che lui ha appena sollevato. Ora non e' piu' tempo di investigazione, ma di parole e dialogo. Ha la sua confessione, che non vale legalmente ma che puo' usare personalmente, e la prova che quello che scriveva e' vero.
> 
> ...


Credo sia così per tutti.
Penso semplicemente che Vigor sia reticente con noi.


----------



## Lostris (14 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so come sia, o meglio cosa si trovi a provare un traditore nel momento che l'altro scopre.
> Sabato scorso lei era con l'amante a pranzo e passeggio insieme. Giovedì ha fatto l'amore con lui.
> Ieri, un sabato dopo, di mattina a colazione lui afferma di aver scoperto il tradimento (lei potrebbe avere anche avuto già in programma un incontro del sabato, come quello della settimana passata).
> Il perdono si chiede se provi pentimento. Ma nel giro di 5 minuti si può elaborare?


Penso che si possa provare vergogna e dispiacere per l’altro.

Il pentimento non lo capisco molto, soprattutto in caso di tradimenti ripetuti e/o perpetrati a lungo nel tempo. 
Ancor meno capirei la richiesta di perdono, comunque.

Comprendo invece perfettamente il negare il più possibile. Ma, una volta allo scoperto l’inganno, credo si dovrebbe restare disponibili alle richieste di chiarimenti legittimi dell’altro... anche se non si avesse intenzione di chiedere un recupero del rapporto.


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa ...
> Ha detto, senza parlare “non ti devo niente ..non ho nulla da spiegare ....”


Ipotizzo.
Messa davanti al contenuto di un cellulare, sarebbe stato difficile minimizzare, forse.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Penso che si possa provare *vergogna* e dispiacere per l’altro.
> 
> Il pentimento non lo capisco molto, soprattutto in caso di tradimenti ripetuti e/o perpetrati a lungo nel tempo.
> Ancor meno capirei la richiesta di perdono, comunque.
> ...


Però io non capisco molto il vergognarsi, sentirsi un verme e non pentirsi.
Forse diamo un significato diverso al pentimento oppure alla vergogna.
Se rubassi qualcosa al supermercato e venissi beccata, mi vergognerei e sarei pentita di aver compiuto il furto che mi ha messo in quelle condizioni.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però io non capisco molto il vergognarsi, sentirsi un verme e non pentirsi.
> Forse diamo un significato diverso al pentimento oppure alla vergogna.
> Se rubassi qualcosa al supermercato e venissi beccata, mi vergognerei e sarei pentita di aver compiuto il furto che mi ha messo in quelle condizioni.


Ti vergogni perchè vieni beccata? Se non ti beccavano tornavi a rubare? :umile:




Lostris ha detto:


> Penso che si possa provare vergogna e dispiacere per l’altro.
> 
> Il pentimento non lo capisco molto, soprattutto in caso di tradimenti ripetuti e/o perpetrati a lungo nel tempo.
> Ancor meno capirei la richiesta di perdono, comunque.
> ...


Spiegami il neretto, perchè non ci arrivo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti vergogni perchè vieni beccata? Se non ti beccavano tornavi a rubare? :umile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ho cercato un esempio.

Io non sopporto l’idea di dovermi vergognare. Ovviamente non ho mai rubato.
Immaginavo chi non riuscisse a resistere alla tentazione, come chi tradisce, ma provando vergogna si dovrebbe di conseguenza pentire.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho cercato un esempio.
> 
> Io non sopporto l’idea di dovermi vergognare. Ovviamente non ho mai rubato.
> Immaginavo chi non riuscisse a resistere alla tentazione, come chi tradisce, ma provando vergogna si dovrebbe di conseguenza pentire.


Brunetta se uno ruba e lo fermano pensa "che rottura di p", "che scocciatura", mica si pente. Poi starà più attento e non tornerà più a rubare nello stesso negozio. Potrebbe anche pentirsi, ma te che sai che si pente veramente e non fa la recita per la circostanza?
Se prendo un mezzo pubblico, per una qualsiasi emergenza, senza fare il biglietto e non trovo modo di farlo a bordo, nel momento che si presenta il controllore non è che mi vergogno, subito gli dico che non ho il biglietto e pago la multa. Al limite posso spiegare le mie condizioni di emergenza per vedere se anzichè farmi la multa mi fa il biglietto a bordo con il sovrapprezzo.
Ma non so quanto queste situazioni di rubare calzino appieno con un tradimento, perchè un traditore, in un certo senso, ruba a casa sua.


----------



## Foglia (14 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta se uno ruba e lo fermano pensa "che rottura di p", "che scocciatura", mica si pente. Poi starà più attento e non tornerà più a rubare nello stesso negozio. Potrebbe anche pentirsi, ma te che sai che si pente veramente e non fa la recita per la circostanza?
> Se prendo un mezzo pubblico, per una qualsiasi emergenza, senza fare il biglietto e non trovo modo di farlo a bordo, nel momento che si presenta il controllore non è che mi vergogno, subito gli dico che non ho il biglietto e pago la multa. Al limite posso spiegare le mie condizioni di emergenza per vedere se anzichè farmi la multa mi fa il biglietto a bordo con il sovrapprezzo.
> Ma non so quanto queste situazioni di rubare calzino appieno con un tradimento, perchè un traditore, in un certo senso, ruba a casa sua.


Beh. Però.
Se non è vergogna quella di commentare insieme al tradito il contenuto nascosto di un telefono, credo che sia una roba molto simile.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Brunetta se uno ruba e lo fermano pensa "che rottura di p", "che scocciatura", mica si pente. Poi starà più attento e non tornerà più a rubare nello stesso negozio. Potrebbe anche pentirsi, ma te che sai che si pente veramente e non fa la recita per la circostanza?
> Se prendo un mezzo pubblico, per una qualsiasi emergenza, senza fare il biglietto e non trovo modo di farlo a bordo, nel momento che si presenta il controllore non è che mi vergogno, subito gli dico che non ho il biglietto e pago la multa. Al limite posso spiegare le mie condizioni di emergenza per vedere se anzichè farmi la multa mi fa il biglietto a bordo con il sovrapprezzo.
> Ma non so quanto queste situazioni di rubare calzino appieno con un tradimento, perchè un traditore, in un certo senso, ruba a casa sua.


Ma no, dà del suo.
Ma la vergogna dovrebbe essere per la slealtà.


----------



## Lostris (14 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho cercato un esempio.
> 
> Io non sopporto l’idea di dovermi vergognare. Ovviamente non ho mai rubato.
> Immaginavo chi non riuscisse a resistere alla tentazione, come chi tradisce, ma provando vergogna si dovrebbe di conseguenza pentire.



Si sa che si sta facendo qualcosa di sbagliato.
Farsi beccare ed essere - giustamente - biasimati dall’altro deve essere ovviamente spiacevole.

La vergogna la vivi nello svelamento e nello sguardo dell’altro, non nell’atto in sè. Altrimenti non lo si compirebbe. 

Poi personalmente io non credo molto al pentimento. 
Ti puoi dispiacere del dolore causato all’altro, dell’essere stato così poco accorto facendoti scoprire, puoi capire in alcuni casi che non vuoi perderlo e in base a questa (inaspettata ) prospettiva ritarare il valore di ciò che hai vissuto e di ciò che avevi in casa... 

Ma non puoi rinnegare le scelte fatte, le emozioni provate, ciò che hai scelto di condividere con qualcun altro, le menzogne raccontate e l’aver privilegiato te stesso corrompendo altro.

E allora per me il pentimento che nasce nell’onda d’urto di conseguenze immaginabili ha davvero poco valore. Perché è di forma.


----------



## Lostris (14 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Spiegami il neretto, perchè non ci arrivo.


Cerchi di negare e, dove non puoi, tendi a minimizzare per alleggerire la tua posizione.

Cosa c’è da spiegare? Mi sembra una reazione iniziale abbastanza naturale.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Si sa che si sta facendo qualcosa di sbagliato.
> Farsi beccare ed essere - giustamente - biasimati dall’altro deve essere ovviamente spiacevole.
> 
> La vergogna la vivi nello svelamento e nello sguardo dell’altro, non nell’atto in sè. Altrimenti non lo si compirebbe.
> ...


Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte.
Io non credo che sia così.
Qualunque cosa si faccia di sbagliato mentre la si fa piace, che sia mangiare la cioccolata o andare troppo veloci in auto. Però quando passa ci si pente delle conseguenze.
Secondo me si può pensare di non pentirsi finché non si viene scoperti, così come per tutto il resto.
Non ci credo che non ci si penta di aver vissuto quelle emozioni quando si vedono i figli piangere e magari anche il coniuge.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte.
> Io non credo che sia così.
> Qualunque cosa si faccia di sbagliato mentre la si fa piace, che sia mangiare la cioccolata o andare troppo veloci in auto. Però quando passa ci si pente delle conseguenze.
> Secondo me si può pensare di non pentirsi finché non si viene scoperti, così come per tutto il resto.
> Non ci credo che non ci si penta di aver vissuto quelle emozioni quando si vedono i figli piangere e magari anche il coniuge.


Quoto. 
Ci si "pente" se una relazione ci ha portato a stare male più dello stare bene, più che altro ci si rende conto di aver percorso una strada sbagliata (ma questo è un percorso personale). Le emozioni, quelle vissute che ti han fatto sentire bene nel mentre le vivevi (ad esempio passeggiare vicini, avere qualcuno che ci abbraccia ci fa sentire bene) rimangono belle, ma le emozioni, che non sono necessariamente legate alla persone di per se.
Vedere il dolore nel coniuge, se gli si vuole bene, se si prova affetto per lui, porta senso di colpa, cosa che potrebbe provocare il pianto.
Però credo anche che le reazioni siano soggettive e che non si possa avere una esatta linea rigida dei comportamenti. Ad esempio non è detto che uno pianga.
Quello che ormai mi è chiaro è che una persona coniugata la persona fuori la cerca per ricerca di emozioni, non per motivi razionali. Qui ho letto se uno sta veramente male lascia. Se a livello logico non funziona si chiude. End.
Se funziona a livello logico (che potrebbero anche essere meri interessi economici _?_) si cercano emozioni. E la persona con cui si cercano non è vincolante. Non si cerca la persona si cercano le emozioni. 
Il fatto che vi siano gusti personali, preferenze fisiche o caratteriali, sono vincolare al fatto che quelle caratteristiche vengono lette come garanzia di emozione. Infatti molti tradiscono con più persone, e magari possono credere di averne amata una più di un altra, ma semplicemente sono le emozioni che sono state diverse. Potrebbero persino credere di aver amato di più quella con cui è andato tutto nel peggiori dei modi, ma solo perchè le emozioni (che non fan distinguo tra male e bene) sono state più forti, proprio perchè non è andato tutto "rose e fiori".


----------



## Lara3 (14 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh. Però.
> Se non è vergogna quella di commentare insieme al tradito il contenuto nascosto di un telefono, credo che sia una roba molto simile.


Nel mio caso credo che abbia ragione Marjanna: quando ho scoperto il tradimento la reazione di mio marito era del genere: “che rottura di palle, la prossima volta sarò più furbo”. Infatti la seconda e terza volta beccato ( per caso, ormai non m’importa più nulla), lui si era organizzato meglio per non essere scoperto. Io non ho visto minimamente vergogna in lui:  lui era solo scocciato.


----------



## Lara3 (14 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte.
> Io non credo che sia così.
> Qualunque cosa si faccia di sbagliato mentre la si fa piace, che sia mangiare la cioccolata o andare troppo veloci in auto. Però quando passa ci si pente delle conseguenze.
> Secondo me si può pensare di non pentirsi finché non si viene scoperti, così come per tutto il resto.
> Non ci credo che non ci si penta di aver vissuto quelle emozioni quando si vedono i figli piangere e magari anche il coniuge.


No Brunetta, non ho visto il minimo pentimento. È questo è più grave del tradimento stesso. Non ho visto pentimento quando io soffrivo e neanche quando la tensione in casa era alta ed i ragazzi sentivano.
Lo so che questo è un motivo più che sufficiente per chiudere subito...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No Brunetta, non ho visto il minimo pentimento. È questo è più grave del tradimento stesso. Non ho visto pentimento quando io soffrivo e neanche quando la tensione in casa era alta ed i ragazzi sentivano.
> Lo so che questo è un motivo più che sufficiente per chiudere subito...


Non è segno però di non essersi pentito, il non pentirsi è una conseguenza di essere anaffettivo.


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso credo che abbia ragione Marjanna: quando ho scoperto il tradimento la reazione di mio marito era del genere: “che rottura di palle, la prossima volta sarò più furbo”. Infatti la seconda e terza volta beccato ( per caso, ormai non m’importa più nulla), lui si era organizzato meglio per non essere scoperto. Io non ho visto minimamente vergogna in lui:  lui era solo scocciato.


Tuo marito e’ malato.
Non e il solo , ma non rappresenta certo un soggetto rappresentativo della media.
Certe patologie andrebbero curate ... tu invece continui a ricondurre tutto al tradimento che nel tuo caso e’ l’ultimo dei problemi


----------



## Marjanna (15 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Cerchi di negare e, dove non puoi, tendi a minimizzare per alleggerire la tua posizione.
> 
> Cosa c’è da spiegare? Mi sembra una reazione iniziale abbastanza naturale.


Non so... non mi convince tanto. 
Capisco che uno possa avere un momento in cui si allontanta perchè vede il tradimento nel volto dell'altro, il dolore del tradito è un neon con scritto sopra "ma che merda sono stata/o?", e il peso di guardarlo possa far fuggire.
E magari anche negare sia una modo per sfuggire a quel faccia a faccia, ma come primo impatto al limite.
Se vai a vanti negando e tentando qualche via minimizzare mi sembra da immaturi. Tipo al bambino che si dice "chi ha rubato la caramella?" e lui diventa tutto rosso e si nasconda dietro al tavolo. Già tra i bambini ci sono quelli che imparano presto a dire "è stato Giacomo!" per timore della punizione. Ma è appunto timore della punizione.
E purtroppo molti arrivano in età adulta che capiscono solo che devono farsi più furbi.

Ma come aveva scritto [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION], ognuno conosce i suoi polli e leggerà in modo diverso le varie reazioni.


----------



## Vigorvis (15 Aprile 2019)

Ho letto un po' I vostri commenti,  e credo che si sia frainteso ciò che ho scritto.
Voglio precisare che lei non è andata via di casa, intendevo dire che se usciva dalla cucina con il telefonino, dopo per me non aveva più alcuna rilevanza leggere, perché sicuramente avrebbe cancellato quello che non dovrei leggere.  In oltre io già so tutto il contenuto,  certo non ho letto tutto,  ma giusto quello per capire,  il resto ho evitato di leggere, i particolari non mi interessano. 
Ha avuto altre due storie prima di questa la prima e durata 8 mesi,  chiusa perché la moglie del suo amante aveva dei sospetti.
Il secondo e durato 2 anni circa, per il momento non so perché e finita,  devo ancora leggere.  L'ultimo è iniziato da pochi mesi.  Dopo il nostro primo confronto, so che ha chiamato il suo amante e  chiuso la loro relazione clandestina. Lui molto preoccupato
Per qualche mia reazione,  
Mi fermo qui perché devo andare a lavoro. 
Poi continuerò appena posso, perché c'è molto altro da scrivere.
Continuo 
Tant'è che mia moglie gli ha chiesto di cancellare dal suo telefonino tutte le conversazione che hanno avuto su telegram. 
Per timore che io cerco un confronto con lui.
Inoltre ha cancellato dal suo cellulare le conversazioni precedenti, lasciando solo quelle dell'ultimo. 
Lei è incredula sulla mia scoperta, ne parla con lui, per capire come e potuto succedere pensando che molto probabilmente sono stati visti insieme da qualche mio conoscente. 
Detto questo, questa mattina mi manda un messaggio whatapp, mi vuole parlare!!!


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ho letto un po' I vostri commenti,  e credo che si sia frainteso ciò che ho scritto.
> Voglio precisare che lei non è andata via di casa, intendevo dire che se usciva dalla cucina con il telefonino, dopo per me non aveva più alcuna rilevanza leggere, perché sicuramente avrebbe cancellato quello che non dovrei leggere.  In oltre io già so tutto il contenuto,  certo non ho letto tutto,  ma giusto quello per capire,  il resto ho evitato di leggere, i particolari non mi interessano.
> Ha avuto altre due storie prima di questa la prima e durata 8 mesi,  chiusa perché la moglie del suo amante aveva dei sospetti.
> Il secondo e durato 2 anni circa, per il momento non so perché e finita,  devo ancora leggere.  L'ultimo è iniziato da pochi mesi.  Dopo il nostro primo confronto, so che ha chiamato il suo amante e  chiuso la loro relazione clandestina. Lui molto preoccupato
> ...


Ciao , mi dispiace... ma come ti dicevo prima non c’erano dubbi essendo lei iscritta in quel sito.
Non ho capito cosa stai leggendo tu adesso . I messaggi sul suo cellulare ? È rimasto da te ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ho letto un po' I vostri commenti,  e credo che si sia frainteso ciò che ho scritto.
> Voglio precisare che lei non è andata via di casa, intendevo dire che se usciva dalla cucina con il telefonino, dopo per me non aveva più alcuna rilevanza leggere, perché sicuramente avrebbe cancellato quello che non dovrei leggere.  In oltre io già so tutto il contenuto,  certo non ho letto tutto,  ma giusto quello per capire,  il resto ho evitato di leggere, i particolari non mi interessano.
> Ha avuto altre due storie prima di questa la prima e durata 8 mesi,  chiusa perché la moglie del suo amante aveva dei sospetti.
> Il secondo e durato 2 anni circa, per il momento non so perché e finita,  devo ancora leggere.  L'ultimo è iniziato da pochi mesi.  Dopo il nostro primo confronto, so che ha chiamato il suo amante e  chiuso la loro relazione clandestina. Lui molto preoccupato
> ...


 è molto peggio di quello che pensavo.
Saprai fare la cosa giusta per te, a questo punto


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma non hai capito che Vigorvis sapeva già tutto? Anche i messaggi del cellulare?
> A me pare gli abbia dato la possibilità di recuperare. Il dialogo non l'ha voluto lei. Che dialogo ci può essere se mi menti?


:up:



Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buongiorno.
> Scusate se non partecipo al forum,
> Sono un po' intafarato nella nuova gestione familiare.  In metà settimana rientrano i miei figli per le vacanze di pasqua, e quindi vi lascio immaginare.  Ho bisogno di stare un po da solo.  Appena posso vi rispondo, vi darò più dettagli e vi aggiornerò sugli eventi.
> Scusate ma oggi non mi sento di scrivere.
> Buona domenica delle palme.


Mi dispiace.



Brunetta ha detto:


> A me sembra che ho contestato solo io il suo racconto.
> Ma anche adesso mi sembra incoerente.
> Probabilmente perché dice e non dice.
> Infatti aveva scritto che aveva chiuso con soddisfazione la chat perché lei aveva rifiutato l’incontro. E mi aveva risposto con grande tranquilla serenità  :carneval: alla mia domanda su che fine avesse fatto l’investigatore.
> ...


Cosa c'è di strano nell'aver intenzione di mollare un partner che si scopre pulitraditore?



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti l’ha detto ...anche senza parole.
> E questo non lascia spazio a possibilità di recupero e a lei probabilmente va bene così


Sì.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no, dà del suo.
> Ma la vergogna dovrebbe essere per la slealtà.


La slealtà è un mezzo per un fine irrinunciabile.
Letta così, non produce neppure sensi di colpa.



Lostris ha detto:


> *Si sa che si sta facendo qualcosa di sbagliato.*
> Farsi beccare ed essere - giustamente - biasimati dall’altro deve essere ovviamente spiacevole.
> 
> La vergogna la vivi nello svelamento e nello sguardo dell’altro, non nell’atto in sè. Altrimenti non lo si compirebbe.
> ...


Dipende.
Qualcosa di sbagliato per l'altro, di perfettamente giusto e coerente per chi tradisce.
E' solo una questione di punti di vista.
Sul pentimento: neppure io lo trovo credibile. E' di forma, esattamente.


----------



## Lostris (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dipende.
> *Qualcosa* di sbagliato per l'altro, di *perfettamente giusto e coerente per chi tradisce*.
> E' solo una questione di punti di vista.
> Sul pentimento: neppure io lo trovo credibile. E' di forma, esattamente.


Non è così.

Si sa perfettamente che si sta tradendo un patto, una persona, che ci si sta comportando slealmente, che ci si mostra per quel che non si è.

Che questo sia un effetto collaterale del privilegiare un proprio desiderio non la rende certo una cosa giusta.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne abbiamo parlato tante volte.
> Io non credo che sia così.
> Qualunque cosa si faccia di sbagliato mentre la si fa piace, che sia mangiare la cioccolata o andare troppo veloci in auto. Però quando passa ci si pente delle conseguenze.
> Secondo me si può pensare di non pentirsi finché non si viene scoperti, così come per tutto il resto.
> Non ci credo che non ci si penta di aver vissuto quelle emozioni quando si vedono i figli piangere e magari anche il coniuge.


Secondo me la sensazione più comune è il fastidio.
Ti infastidisce che qualcuno abbia voluto indagare nei segreti della tua vita per arrivare a farsi male, perché, in fin dei conti, tutti tradiscono, a tanti va bene, solo a chi viene scoperto da un partner troppo curioso va male.
E questa viene vista come sfiga.
Nessuno mette in conto di venire beccato. 
E poi c'è la rinuncia.
Non è facile rinunciare a parti di sé che nel tempo si sono rivelate importanti.
Un ruolo, un amante, un ragione in più per vivere.
E' fastidioso dover fare una scelta: la speranza è che il partner non ti costringa mai a farla.
Definitivamente.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso credo che abbia ragione Marjanna: quando ho scoperto il tradimento la reazione di mio marito era del genere: “che rottura di palle, la prossima volta sarò più furbo”. Infatti la seconda e terza volta beccato ( per caso, ormai non m’importa più nulla), lui si era organizzato meglio per non essere scoperto. Io non ho visto minimamente vergogna in lui:  lui era solo scocciato.


Idem in mia moglie.
Quasi quasi la colpa era mia, che avevo ficcato il naso dove non volevo.
Lei non faceva nulla di male. Era solo una compensazione, qualcosa di solo suo, che non aveva e non avrebbe avuto alcuna conseguenza su di me.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Tuo marito e’ *malato*.
> Non e il solo , ma non rappresenta certo un soggetto rappresentativo della media.
> Certe patologie andrebbero curate ... tu invece continui a ricondurre tutto al tradimento che nel tuo caso e’ l’ultimo dei problemi


Spesso è solo immaturità.
Gli adolescenti non hanno empatia. Pensano al proprio godimento, non alle conseguenze.
E' un problema aver  a che fare con partner adulti che l'adolescenza non l'hanno mai superata.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me la sensazione più comune è il fastidio.
> Ti infastidisce che qualcuno abbia voluto indagare nei segreti della tua vita per arrivare a farsi male, perché, in fin dei conti, tutti tradiscono, a tanti va bene, solo a chi viene scoperto da un partner troppo curioso va male.
> E questa viene vista come sfiga.
> Nessuno mette in conto di venire beccato.
> ...


Esticazzi!
Hai discritto l’atteggiamento di un sociopatico.
Ce ne sono eh, per carità ...ma se chi hai vicino e’ così , stappa una bottiglia per festeggiare l’averlo scoperto


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è così.
> 
> *Si sa perfettamente che si sta tradendo un patto*, una persona, che ci si sta comportando slealmente, che ci si mostra per quel che non si è.
> 
> Che questo sia un effetto collaterale del privilegiare un proprio desiderio non la rende certo una cosa giusta.


Lo si giustifica.
Mia moglie non ha più sentito quel patto nel momento in cui per lei io non ero più la scelta giusta.
Tra lasciare me e la famiglia, ha opposto il "sacrificio" di starmi accanto e di concedersi compensazioni.
Se lo leggi così, non vi è nulla di sbagliato.
L'errore ricade sulla scelta iniziale, va a carico del tradito, reo di non essere più sufficientemente compatibile, e se non è abbastanza questa visione si producono altre frustrazioni per avere la più ampia serie di giustificazioni alla scelta.
In un panorama ove tutto è sbagliato, e dove la norma è il tradimento, diventa giusto anche tradire. E' una distorsione della realtà, ma affatto sbalorditiva. 
Il giusto è sbagliato assume una valenza soggettiva, ma anche questo è assolutamente banale.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Spesso è solo immaturità.
> Gli adolescenti non hanno empatia. Pensano al proprio godimento, non alle conseguenze.
> E' un problema aver  a che fare con partner adulti che l'adolescenza non l'hanno mai superata.


Suo marito non e’ immaturo...è malato ineluttabilmente dovrebbe farsi curare ...
Non chiamiamo raffreddore una bronchite purulenta 
Prima lo capirà lei è prima troverà soluzioni per non evitare che i figli considerino anche loro normalità una malattia


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esticazzi!
> Hai discritto l’atteggiamento di un sociopatico.
> Ce ne sono eh, per carità ...ma se chi hai vicino e’ così , stappa una bottiglia per festeggiare l’averlo scoperto


Beh, un sociopatico lo ritengo un termine esagerato.
Una persona del tutto priva di empatia e con una immaturità affettiva importante.
Una bambina viziata, che antepone il proprio stare bene a qualsiasi cosa.
Ce ne sono tante, credimi.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se hai davanti una persona che non nega l'evidenza.Altrimenti passi per paranoico, e ti va pure di gran fortuna se non ti arriva il malumore conseguente alla ritrovata prudenza.


Si certo, ho avuto la "fortuna" tra virgolette di avere comunque davanti una persona che ha ammesso tutto. E sai, io non volevo che mi chiedesse scusa ma solo che fosse franca con me. Vuoi andare a letto con un altro? Fallo, se ti rende felice o se ti rende una persona migliore.  Non devi smettere di farlo solo perche' ti ho beccata. Lei lo ha riconosciuto e le ho dato fiducia (ehm...) fin da subito. Poi le conseguenze eventuali me le smazzo io , non i vari guru del forum.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lo si giustifica.
> Mia moglie non ha più sentito quel patto nel momento in cui per lei io non ero più la scelta giusta.
> Tra lasciare me e la famiglia, ha opposto il "sacrificio" di starmi accanto e di concedersi compensazioni.
> Se lo leggi così, non vi è nulla di sbagliato.
> ...


Finché persino persone come te che non hanno mai tradito non troveranno sbalorditivo che la compagna di vita abbia barattato un marito amorevole per dei pomeriggi eccitanti in motel (e bada bene, non ho detto “abbia preferito un altro uomo ..che può capitare )... allora che ci vogliamo dire ? 
Ma si... dai... non meravigliamoci 
E trasferiamo questo sentire anche a chi ha fatto la marachella su


----------



## alberto15 (15 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Nel mio caso credo che abbia ragione Marjanna: quando ho scoperto il tradimento la reazione di mio marito era del genere: “che rottura di palle, la prossima volta sarò più furbo”. Infatti la seconda e terza volta beccato ( per caso, ormai non m’importa più nulla), lui si era organizzato meglio per non essere scoperto. Io non ho visto minimamente vergogna in lui:  lui era solo scocciato.


A questo punto penso che lui non ti amasse piu' davvero e tu fossi solo una cameriera per lui, scusa la franchezza


----------



## alberto15 (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Finché persino persone come te che non hanno mai tradito non troveranno sbalorditivo che la compagna di vita abbia barattato un marito amorevole per dei pomeriggi eccitanti in motel (e bada bene, non ho detto “abbia preferito un altro uomo ..che può capitare )... allora che ci vogliamo dire ?
> Ma si... dai... non meravigliamoci
> E trasferiamo questo sentire anche a chi ha fatto la marachella su


non e' che lo ha "barattato" . Non la giustifico il tradimento ma lo capisco , evidentemente nella psiche di lei mancava qualcosa che l'amante le dava. A questo punto peno che sia una questione di "fortuna"


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, un sociopatico lo ritengo un termine esagerato.
> Una persona del tutto priva di empatia e con una immaturità affettiva importante.
> Una bambina viziata, che antepone il proprio stare bene a qualsiasi cosa.
> Ce ne sono tante, credimi.


Certo , specie quelle che per marito hanno un altro papà a cui va benissimo quel ruolo ...perché in fin dei conti ci si trova magari pure bene


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> A questo punto penso che lui non ti amasse piu' davvero e tu fossi solo una cameriera per lui, scusa la franchezza


Non ti preoccupare, lo so. Sono certa che non mi abbia mai amata, ma l’ho scoperto tardi. Ha trovato solamente una moglie accomodante, accudente e che gli faceva bella figura con amici e colleghi: parecchio più giovane, laureata, buon lavoro e detto da lui ...  figa .
Ero di più: cameriera, mamma, segretaria, consulente.
E anche se per assurdo tornasse ad essere innamorato pazzo di me ed in più, sempre per assurdo, diventasse marito perfetto e fedele, per me non cambierebbe nulla.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Certo , specie quelle che per marito hanno un altro papà


O viceversa.
Hai centrato un punto importante.
Da giovani la donna "immatura" ha un suo fascino, esattamente come l'"uomo piacione (che nasconde la sua immaturità dietro un atteggiamento brillante) ".
Peccato che in presenza di partner simili l'equilibrio tenda a formare un rapporto parentale.
Una donna che conosco ha portato a giustificazione della sua separazione il fatto che non voleva pensare a quattro figli.
Gliene bastavano tre.
I suoi.
Chi diventa il genitore in una coppia spesso si trova ad aver a che fare con un tradimento.
Lo stupore di chi è "figlio" è tale perché non si aspetta che il partner non lo comprenda anche in questo.
Di solito musi e capricci successivi svelano la posizione anche di chi si atteggia da pentito.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, lo so. Sono certa che non mi abbia mai amata, ma l’ho scoperto tardi. Ha trovato solamente una moglie accomodante, accudente e che gli faceva bella figura con amici e colleghi: parecchio più giovane, laureata, buon lavoro e detto da lui ...  figa .
> Ero di più: cameriera, mamma, segretaria, consulente.
> E anche se per assurdo tornasse ad essere innamorato pazzo di me ed in più, sempre per assurdo, diventasse marito perfetto e fedele, per me non cambierebbe nulla.



sai che ha perso proprio un "diamante"?. Mi dispiace (tra virgolette) per lui. Correre dietro a "chimere " per sentirsi giovane e figo quando quello che gli "serviva" lo aveva gia'. Almeno io la penso cosi' Per avere qualcosa devi rinunciare a qualcos'altro.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> non e' che lo ha "barattato" . Non la giustifico il tradimento ma lo capisco , evidentemente nella psiche di lei mancava qualcosa che l'amante le dava. A questo punto peno che sia una questione di "fortuna"


Ma porcqccia di quella miseriaccia ..ma a te non mancava niente ? Vuoi capirla che la differenza tra te e lei non è che a lei mancava qualcosa e a te no? La differenza è che siete diversi . Tu hai dato più importanza a quello che avevi, agli impegni presi etc  e lei se ne è battuta. Va bene..lo si accetta..ma please, non troviamo scuse da paese dei balocchi.
Nessuno mette in dubbio che si tradisca per piacere o per arricchire la propria posizione ...ma capite che un “poverino..lo ha fatto perche ne aveva bisogno...” mi fa sorridere..
Non si mette in discussione il bisogno ma la lealtà e l’ibtegrita di una persona ...non il suo bisogno
E vorrei anche vedere che uno tradisca per sport (poi ci sono anche quelli eh)
Eddai...(perdona l’enfasi...)


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma porcqccia di quella miseriaccia ..ma a te non mancava niente ? Vuoi capirla che la differenza tra te e lei non è che a lei mancava qualcosa e a te no? La differenza è che siete diversi . Tu hai dato più importanza a quello che avevi, agli impegni presi etc  e lei se ne è battuta. Va bene..lo si accetta..ma please, non troviamo scuse da paese dei balocchi.
> Nessuno mette in dubbio che si tradisca per piacere o per arricchire la propria posizione ...ma capite che un “poverino..lo ha fatto perche ne aveva bisogno...” mi fa sorridere..
> Non si mette in discussione il bisogno ma la lealtà e l’ibtegrita di una persona ...non il suo bisogno
> E vorrei anche vedere che uno tradisca per sport (poi ci sono anche quelli eh)
> Eddai...


Se la pensano così, di aver tradito perché avevano bisogno, ok, molto semplicemente visto che sono comprensiva, ho detto a mio marito di tenersi il suo “bisogno “. 
Ma di essere comprensivo anche lui e capire che non lo desidero più. Credo che questo è il suo unico rimpianto. Non di avermi fatto male, ma di non avermi più. Perché ahimè ero anche una moglie che non aveva mai mal di testa.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Beh, un sociopatico lo ritengo un termine esagerato.
> Una persona del tutto priva di empatia e con una immaturità affettiva importante.
> Una bambina viziata, che antepone il proprio stare bene a qualsiasi cosa.
> Ce ne sono tante, credimi.


Sociopatico(tratto caratteristico: incapacità di assumersi le responsabilità e indifferenza nei confronti dei sentimenti degli altri ..)


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Se la pensano così, di aver tradito perché avevano bisogno, ok, molto semplicemente visto che sono comprensiva, ho detto a mio marito di tenersi il suo “bisogno “.
> Ma di essere comprensivo anche lui e capire che non lo desidero più. Credo che questo è il suo unico rimpianto. Non di avermi fatto male, ma di non avermi più. Perché ahimè ero anche una moglie che non aveva mai mal di testa.


Riguardo a quanto ti ho scritto..e cioè che lui è malato...che mi dici?
Continui a parlare di altro 
Non sei d’accordo? Pensi che lui sia una persona normale che semplicemente non ama te?


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Riguardo a quanto ti ho scritto..e cioè che lui è malato...che mi dici?
> Continui a parlare di altro
> Non sei d’accordo? Pensi che lui sia una persona normale che semplicemente non ama te?


Penso che tu abbia ragione, concordo con te.
Ma comunque lui si considera una persona normale, mi dice che tutti i suoi amici sono più o meno così.
Non ha nessuna intenzione di farsi vedere, curare o fare terapia di coppia. Onestamente adesso anche io una terapia di coppia la considero superata.
Quindi visto che si considera una persona normale gli ho parlato come si fa con una persona normale.
Psicologia /psichiatra sono scienze che mettono un limite della normalità secondo canoni sociali , religiosi.
Tutto quello che è fuori da questi limiti è patologico.
E se invece fosse un emerito stronzo egoista che si frega altamente di quelli che gli vogliono bene ?


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sociopatico(tratto caratteristico: incapacità di assumersi le responsabilità e indifferenza nei confronti dei sentimenti degli altri ..)


Sai che non mi piacciono le definizioni... Sono facilmente confutabili e portano a digressioni sulla aderenza o meno ai vari parametri: non mi piace incasellare la persona.
Ogni persona ha una sua struttura, non essendo psicologo preferisco usare i temini che utilizzerebbe mia nonna, ovvero il buon senso. L'immaturità, il cinismo, l'egoismo sono talmente diffusi nelle persone che non li considererei in alcun modo malattie. Sono aspetti della personalità: poi sta a te scegliere se li consideri o meno compatibili con la tua o quanto essi sono importanti per te rispetto ad altri parametri.


----------



## Eagle72 (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma porcqccia di quella miseriaccia ..ma a te non mancava niente ? Vuoi capirla che la differenza tra te e lei non è che a lei mancava qualcosa e a te no? La differenza è che siete diversi . Tu hai dato più importanza a quello che avevi, agli impegni presi etc  e lei se ne è battuta. Va bene..lo si accetta..ma please, non troviamo scuse da paese dei balocchi.
> Nessuno mette in dubbio che si tradisca per piacere o per arricchire la propria posizione ...ma capite che un “poverino..lo ha fatto perche ne aveva bisogno...” mi fa sorridere..
> Non si mette in discussione il bisogno ma la lealtà e l’ibtegrita di una persona ...non il suo bisogno
> E vorrei anche vedere che uno tradisca per sport (poi ci sono anche quelli eh)
> Eddai...(perdona l’enfasi...)


Il tradito ha bisogno di entrare nella mente del traditore e giustificarlo...se no non ne esce. Accettare che magari mancava qualcosa nella coppia da coraggio e diminuisce la delusione e mantiene un po integra la figura di chi hai accanto.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> sai che ha perso proprio un "diamante"?. Mi dispiace (tra virgolette) per lui. Correre dietro a "chimere " per sentirsi giovane e figo quando quello che gli "serviva" lo aveva gia'. Almeno io la penso cosi' Per avere qualcosa devi rinunciare a qualcos'altro.


Lui (da quello che ho capito dagli scritti di laura), non vuole sentirsi figo....
Semplicemente fa quello che gli pare ...e lo ha sempre fatto...
Vuole farsi una mignotta? Lo fa
È un misogino che vede la donna come un oggetto.
La Mignotta e’ l’oggetto sessuale per antonomasia .. e come tutte le donne e’ troia , tanto e’ vero che la paga...
La moglie deve lavare, stirare, cucinare e quando a lui garba, pure scopare .... ma quando garba a lui ... con gli amici si diverte a sottolineare la superiorità del maschio verso la donna scema e zoccola.
Un modello eccellente per i figli..specie quelli maschi.
Alla moglie mi viene da dire : se è così, non ha rilevanza che ti ami o meno...ma chi se ne importa ......devi scappare ..e portare via i tuoi figli ....


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia ragione, concordo con te.
> Ma comunque lui si considera una persona normale, mi dice che tutti i suoi amici sono più o meno così.
> Non ha nessuna intenzione di farsi vedere, curare o fare terapia di coppia. Onestamente adesso anche io una terapia di coppia la considero superata.
> Quindi visto che si considera una persona normale gli ho parlato come si fa con una persona normale.
> ...


Neretto: 
La nuova morale.
Con il limite che prevede la cura, non la punizione o il perdono.
Parte in corsivo:
secondo te lo è?


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lui (da quello che ho capito dagli scritti di laura), non vuole sentirsi figo....
> Semplicemente fa quello che gli pare ...e lo ha sempre fatto...
> Vuole farsi una mignotta? Lo fa
> *È un misogino che vede la donna come un oggetto.*
> ...


Sì.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Il tradito ha bisogno di entrare nella mente del traditore e giustificarlo...se no non ne esce. Accettare che magari mancava qualcosa nella coppia da coraggio e diminuisce la delusione e mantiene un po integra la figura di chi hai accanto.


Il tradito ha bisogno di ricomporre la distorsione che si produce tra l'immagine precedente del partner e quella successiva al tradimento.
Ci sono varie fasi in cui questo meccanismo opera.
I diversi atteggiamenti che si notano in questo forum rispecchiano la differente posizione in cui il tradito si trova.
E' un processo in evoluzione.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Cosa c'è di strano nell'aver intenzione di mollare un partner che si scopre pulitraditore?


Aveva intenzione di chiudere prima di sapere.
La cosa più probabile è che a noi abbia fatto una sintesi lacunosa.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Neretto:
> La nuova morale.
> Con il limite che prevede la cura, non la punizione o il perdono.
> Parte in corsivo:
> secondo te lo è?


Pur essendo fatti più gravi, ti faccio un esempio: quando c’è un omicidio l’avvocato difensore chiede sempre una perizia psichiatrica. Nessuno credo che sappia rispondere con certezza se si tratta di persone malate o persone estremamente cattive. La persona estremamente cattiva deve essere per forza malata ?
Dove è il limite fra la cattiveria e la malattia ?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo me la sensazione più comune è il fastidio.
> Ti infastidisce che qualcuno abbia voluto indagare nei segreti della tua vita per arrivare a farsi male, perché, in fin dei conti, tutti tradiscono, a tanti va bene, solo a chi viene scoperto da un partner troppo curioso va male.
> E questa viene vista come sfiga.
> Nessuno mette in conto di venire beccato.
> ...


Io parlo di persone con reazioni normali.
Persino mio marito era prostrato.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aveva intenzione di chiudere prima di sapere.
> La cosa più probabile è che a noi abbia fatto una sintesi lacunosa.


Non ha chiuso, per ora.
Per me aveva solo intenzione di sapere.
Come tutti.
Ha fatto né più né meno quello che ho fatto io.
Ha raccolto prove per poter reggere un confronto con un traditore alla pari.
Io ero consapevole che se non avessi avuto la certezza di quello che avanzavo, sarei stato propenso a credere a tutto quello che mi veniva raccontato.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Esticazzi!
> Hai discritto l’atteggiamento di un sociopatico.
> Ce ne sono eh, per carità ...ma se chi hai vicino e’ così , stappa una bottiglia per festeggiare l’averlo scoperto


Ecco.
Meno male che non lo penso solo io.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Pur essendo fatti più gravi, ti faccio un esempio: quando c’è un omicidio l’avvocato difensore chiede sempre una perizia psichiatrica. Nessuno credo che sappia rispondere con certezza se si tratta di persone malate o persone estremamente cattive. La persona estremamente cattiva deve essere per forza malata ?
> *Dove è il limite fra la cattiveria e la malattia ?*


Lo chiede perché è vantaggioso per l'assistito.
Neretto: è una questione alla base del noto film di Kubrik, Arancia Meccanica.
Il libero arbitrio permette di esprimere la cattiveria, che appartiene all'animo umano, come la bontà, il cinismo, l'egoismo, l'altruismo, l'amore, l'odio.
Una società può prevedere una punizione per chi mostra cattiveria, egoismo, commette atti contro altri membri e premi per chi si mostra altruista, buono, generoso, costruttivo.
Oppure può prevedere una cura per ricondurre l'individuo a un modello conforme a quello socialmente accettabile.
In questo vi è una volontà di arrivare a una limitazione del libero arbitrio.
La psicologia è un po' la nuova etica del secondo millennio. 
Prevede un modello di normalità e una cura per ciò che si distanzia dal modello.
Non per niente è così popolare, anche tra chi non è un professionista ed è spesso argomento di libri e riviste a larga diffusione.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io parlo di persone con *reazioni normali.*
> Persino mio marito era *prostrato*.


Lo sarebbe chiunque sia costretto a un importante cambio di vita.
Sei proprio sicura che fosse la "vergogna" a prostrarlo, o la paura di dover cambiare stile di vita e di essere lasciato da te, prendendo la famiglia?
Io opterei per la seconda.
Non so: io vado al mare nudo ma se mi becca qualcuno che conosco non è la vergogna che provo nel fare qualcosa che considero normale, ma il fastidio di dover rendere conto e dare spiegazioni a chi questo non è in grado di capirlo e che può anche crearmi problemi.
Chi si vergogna non tradisce.
Soprattutto non lo fa più volte.
La vergogna può esserci per il gesto di una volta, un errore capitato in un'occasione particolare, non per relazioni lunghe nel tempo o ripetute.
Poi, certo, per evitare le conseguenze più spiacevoli, si recita la parte di chi si pente.
Se si è falsi abbastanza, si è anche convincenti, soprattutto con le anime buone.
Se hai di fronte chi sa gestire al meglio io confronto, certi atteggiamenti pietistici devi metterli da parte. Prima o poi.
A meno di non voler continuare nel tempo a credere alla favole.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Pur essendo fatti più gravi, ti faccio un esempio: quando c’è un omicidio l’avvocato difensore chiede sempre una perizia psichiatrica. Nessuno credo che sappia rispondere con certezza se si tratta di persone malate o persone estremamente cattive. La persona estremamente cattiva deve essere per forza malata ?
> Dove è il limite fra la cattiveria e la malattia ?


Rispondo a te, ma anche ad altri.
Non bisogna confondere la verità processuale con la verità fattuale e soprattutto con la verità relazionale/psicologica/emotiva.
Non è nella natura umana sana compiere un omicidio, ad esempio, ma non si può considerare ogni omicida malato e soprattutto non responsabile. La società deve difendersi da chi è pericoloso. Un serial killer (per prendere un esempio estremo ed evidente) è uno psicopatico e sociopatico, ma deve essere messo in condizioni di non nuocere. Quindi il riconoscimento della patologia è contestuale al riconoscimento della responsabilità.
Tornando alle relazioni interpersonali, riconoscere che una persona si comporta non solo in modo egoistico, ma senza alcuna reazione di empatia nei confronti delle persone a cui fa del male (nel caso del tradimento coniuge e figli) non toglie un grammo di responsabilità, anzi l’aumenta. Resta che non avere empatia non è da persona con una psiche sana. Definire quindi una persona con problemi psichici o uno stronzo è solo una scelta di termini, sul piano razionale o morale, ma non cambia il fatto che sia una persona da allontanare.
Per quanto riguarda gli amici che trovano normale quello stile di vita, si tratta appunto di amici. Se li è scelti lui e se li tiene lui. È come i terrapiattististi che frequentano solo terrapiattisti. Questa frequentazione non rende la terra piatta.
Ognuno nella vita incontra tante persone, sceglie di frequentare e adeguarsi a ciò che sente affine. “Così fan tutti” è una bella giustificazione, ma quei tutti li ha scelti lui. Gli altri non sono così.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lo sarebbe chiunque sia costretto a un importante cambio di vita.
> Sei proprio sicura che fosse la "vergogna" a prostrarlo, o la paura di dover cambiare stile di vita e di essere lasciato da te, prendendo la famiglia?
> Io opterei per la seconda.
> Non so: io vado al mare nudo ma se mi becca qualcuno che conosco non è la vergogna che provo nel fare qualcosa che considero normale, ma il fastidio di dover rendere conto e dare spiegazioni a chi questo non è in grado di capirlo e che può anche crearmi problemi.
> ...


Anche una recita dimostra un minimo di empatia, se anche solo a proprio vantaggio.
Non recitare neppure è proprio grave.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Anche una recita dimostra un minimo di empatia*, se anche solo a proprio vantaggio.
> Non recitare neppure è proprio grave.


Ma neanche un po'.
Mostra solo una spiccata tendenza a mentire e a tutelare i propri interessi più  di ogni altra cosa.
Un traditore che rivela sé stesso anche negli aspetti più inaccettabili rivela di avere un rapporto col partner più improntato verso la sincerità. Fa male ad entrambi, ma è apprezzabile, a mio parere. 
Poi, se a uno piace la forma e un elevato rigore morale, apprezzerà invece il partner che si prostra, fa la vittima, piange, si dichiara pentito e magari fa sesso come non mai, salvo poi sorprenderlo ad avere comuni atteggiamenti da stronzo in altre occasioni in cui non è avvezzo a recitare la parte.
Nel mio caso, non amo chi si relazione con me avendo un filtro. Come non ce l'ho io, lo pretendo anche da chi sta con me.
A costo di scoprire lati inaccettabili che, letteratura insegna, appartengono comunque ad ognuno di noi.
In fin dei conti è il Truman Show.
Puoi sempre scegliere di non vedere quello che c'è dietro a un mondo tutto sommato accettabile.
Io mi son sempre chiesto come può essere la vita di un Truman qualsiasi dopo aver scoperto che la sua esistenza era una fiction.
In effetti il film termina quando dovrebbe essere più interessante.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neanche un po'.
> Mostra solo una spiccata tendenza a mentire e a tutelare i propri interessi più  di ogni altra cosa.
> Un traditore che rivela sé stesso anche negli aspetti più inaccettabili rivela di avere un rapporto col partner più improntato verso la sincerità.
> Poi, se a uno piace la forma e ha una elevata autostima, apprezzerà il partner che si prostra, fa la vittima, piange, si dichiara pentito e magari fa sesso come non mai, salvo poi sorprenderlo ad avere comuni atteggiamenti da stronzo in altre occasioni in cui non è avvezzo a recitare la parte.
> ...


Questa è tutta una tua costruzione.
Chi viene beccato se è normale viene colpito dal dolore provocato e si comporta di conseguenza.
Se il comportamento è recitato comunque sarebbe segno che il dolore è capito e considerato.
Chi invece se ne frega “sinceramente” del dolore causato è una persona incapace di empatia nei confronti di chi ha accanto e quindi con problemi gravi oppure, se ti piace di più, si può definire una stronza.
In ogni caso è una persona che mai si occuperà di null’altro che di ciò che è nel suo interesse. Non proprio qualcuno con cui conviene vivere.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neanche un po'.
> Mostra solo una spiccata tendenza a mentire e a tutelare i propri interessi più  di ogni altra cosa.
> Un traditore che rivela sé stesso anche negli aspetti più inaccettabili rivela di avere un rapporto col partner più improntato verso la sincerità. Fa male ad entrambi, ma è apprezzabile, a mio parere.
> Poi, se a uno piace la forma e un elevato rigore morale, apprezzerà invece il partner che si prostra, fa la vittima, piange, si dichiara pentito e magari fa sesso come non mai, salvo poi sorprenderlo ad avere comuni atteggiamenti da stronzo in altre occasioni in cui non è avvezzo a recitare la parte.
> ...


Stai partendo dal presupposto che chi piange e si dispera stia mentendo ...
Certo che chi non lo fa e’ sicuramente sincero ...
Una sincera merda , senza ombra di dubbio ..a cui decidiamo di continuare ad accompagnarci.
Chi si dispera almeno fa sorgere il dubbio di un pentimento, di un interesse ...ci si dice: e se fosse vero? Poi si tengono le antenne alte per capire se e’ la verità ... ma per questo , dire che chi piange sta mentendo per nobilitare chi non lo fa ...mi sembra, perdonami, paraculo....


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è tutta una tua costruzione.
> *Chi viene beccato se è normale viene colpito dal dolore provocato* e si comporta di conseguenza.
> Se il comportamento è recitato comunque verrebbe considerato.
> C*hi invece se ne frega “sinceramente” del dolore causato è una persona incapace di empatia nei confronti di chi ha *accanto e quindi con problemi gravi oppure, se ti piace di più, *si può definire una stronza.*
> In ogni caso è una persona che mai si occuperà di null’altro che di ciò che è nel suo interesse. Non proprio qualcuno con cui conviene vivere.


Secondo neretto: Non nego questo.
Ma la definizione di "stronzo" non va esclusa neppure da chi si comporta come una vittima delle circostanze.
Ipocrita è un termine che utilizzerei con più generosità.
Tu, Brunetta, pensi davvero che chi tradisce, soprattutto serialmente, possa salvarsi semplicemente con un atto di contrizione nei confronti del tradito?
No, e la tua storia lo palesa. 
Chi tradisce è "stronzo inside" a priori. Non va negato. Poi... amen.
Può essere anche "colpito" dal dolore provocato, ma ho la sensazione che provi più struggimento e ansia per aver perso il controllo della propria vita.
Tu, tradito, hai il tuo dolore. Ma lui ha i suoi problemi. Sei mai stata traditrice?
No. Non ti rendi conto cosa vuol dire stare dall'altra parte, sentirsi accusato e osteggiato da chi hai accanto, perdere la serenità in casa, dover rinunciare a un amante verso cui ci sono sentimenti il tutto per stare in una situazione in cui hai perso la stima e la fiducia di chi hai accanto. 
Una vita di merda: speri, come un bambino, che con quattro pianti, un atteggiamento da vittima, qualche genuflessione da figlio pentito e delle coccole in più ti sia abbonata gran parte della pena. 
E ci riesci, se dall'altra parte hai chi si fa bastare queste cose.
Tanto, nel giro di un anno o due, si torna a fare la vita di prima, no?
Che cosa è meglio? Chi ti confessa di non amarti più, che ti ha tradito per cercare compensazioni, che rimane in famiglia per i figli, che ti vuole bene ma non sei più l'uomo o la donna della tua vita -
e tu, su questi dati reali, concreti, veri, prendi le decisioni che ti spettano - o chi ti tiene legato con delle promesse false, ti giura pentimento e dichiara un amore che non esiste, si comporta in maniera irresistibile per vedersi ridotta la pena?


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma neanche un po'.
> Mostra solo una spiccata tendenza a mentire e a tutelare i propri interessi più  di ogni altra cosa.
> Un traditore che rivela sé stesso anche negli aspetti più inaccettabili rivela di avere un rapporto col partner più improntato verso la sincerità. Fa male, ma è apprezzabile.
> Poi, se a uno piace la forma e un elevato rigore morale, apprezzerà invece il partner che si prostra, fa la vittima, piange, si dichiara pentito e magari fa sesso come non mai, salvo poi sorprenderlo ad avere comuni atteggiamenti da stronzo in altre occasioni in cui non è avvezzo a recitare la parte.
> ...


Mi verrebbe da pensare che se non percepisco un dispiacere nell'altro, ma solo disappunto per essere stato scoperto, allora non potrei fare altro che darmi della scema per avere voluto bene  (e volerne) a una persona così. Non credo che sia solo una questione di forma. Sei scoperto e perciò letteralmente cade il sipario. Ti trovi con la scena, e anche il retroscena esposto. Mentre chi hai davanti guarda, ma sei tu che lo agisci. Beh. Direi che oltre al disappunto per trovarti tra i piedi gli attrezzi di scena, una minima sofferenza per chi vedi soffrire davanti a te a quel punto dovresti essere in grado di provarla. Non solo fastidio per non sapere più come pigliare a pedate l'ennesimo oggetto che ti sta facendo inciampare. Perché lo spettatore non è uno qualsiasi che paga il biglietto, e al massimo potrà arrivare a dire che sei un pessimo attore incapace di fare fronte all'imprevisto. Ma perché l'imprevisto colpisce lo spettatore, in un modo che lo rende anche ai tuoi occhi qualcosa di diverso, da uno spettatore insoddisfatto. Se non hai neppure questo... Beh... Possiamo dare ufficialmente atto della avvenuta morte (magari avvenuta molto prima) di una comunicazione emotiva. Anche di livello basso.
Cosa resta? Davvero casa mutuo figli in mezzo a una pessima recita.


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Stai partendo dal presupposto che chi piange e si dispera stia mentendo ...
> Certo che chi non lo fa e’ sicuramente sincero ...
> Una sincera merda , senza ombra di dubbio ..a cui decidiamo di continuare ad accompagnarci.
> Chi si dispera almeno fa sorgere il dubbio di un pentimento, di un interesse ...ci si dice: e se fosse vero? Poi si tengono le antenne alte per capire se e’ la verità ... ma per questo , dire che chi piange sta mentendo per nobilitare chi non lo fa ...mi sembra, perdonami, paraculo....


Quoto. Anche senza piangere eh. Uno il dispiacere lo mostra, e lo dimostra.

Esulo dal tradimento, a sto punto. Ma se all'interno di un rapporto non ti dispiace del mio dispiacere (così come del pari non hai piacere se io ne ho) cosa cavolo resta? Boh. Direi che è veramente finita.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Aveva intenzione di chiudere prima di sapere.
> La cosa più probabile è che a noi abbia fatto una sintesi lacunosa.


Boh questa cosa l’hai percepita tu
A me non sembra


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da pensare che se non percepisco un dispiacere nell'altro, ma solo disappunto per essere stato scoperto, allora non potrei fare altro che darmi della scema per avere voluto bene  (e volerne) a una persona così. Non credo che sia solo una questione di forma. Sei scoperto e perciò letteralmente cade il sipario. Ti trovi con la scena, e anche il retroscena esposto. Mentre chi hai davanti guarda, ma sei tu che lo agisci. Beh. Direi che oltre al disappunto per trovarti tra i piedi gli attrezzi di scena, una minima sofferenza per chi vedi soffrire davanti a te a quel punto dovresti essere in grado di provarla. Non solo fastidio per non sapere più come pigliare a pedate l'ennesimo oggetto che ti sta facendo inciampare. Perché lo spettatore non è uno qualsiasi che paga il biglietto, e al massimo potrà arrivare a dire che sei un pessimo attore incapace di fare fronte all'imprevisto. Ma perché l'imprevisto colpisce lo spettatore, in un modo che lo rende anche ai tuoi occhi qualcosa di diverso, da uno spettatore insoddisfatto. Se non hai neppure questo... Beh... Possiamo dare ufficialmente atto della avvenuta morte (magari avvenuta molto prima) di una comunicazione emotiva. Anche di livello basso.
> Cosa resta? Davvero casa mutuo figli in mezzo a una pessima recita.


Vero.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo neretto: Non nego questo.
> Ma la definizione di "stronzo" non va esclusa neppure da chi si comporta come una vittima delle circostanze.
> Ipocrita è un termine che utilizzerei con più generosità.
> Tu, Brunetta, pensi davvero che chi tradisce, soprattutto serialmente, possa salvarsi semplicemente con un atto di contrizione nei confronti del tradito?
> ...


Ma chi ci crede a chi fa dichiarazioni di amore?!
Io non sto parlando di perdono o simili reazioni.

Sto parlando di reazioni umane.

Se di fronte a un dolore provocato si prova solo fastidio per sé e lo si dimostra, non si è sinceri, si è psicopatici/stronzi, scegli tu.


----------



## Divì (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Finché persino persone come te che non hanno mai tradito non troveranno sbalorditivo che la compagna di vita abbia barattato un marito amorevole per dei pomeriggi eccitanti in motel (e bada bene, non ho detto “abbia preferito un altro uomo ..che può capitare )... allora che ci vogliamo dire ?
> Ma si... dai... non meravigliamoci
> E trasferiamo questo sentire anche a chi ha fatto la marachella su


Quoto. Preferire un altro / altra perché l'amore è finito ci sta. A una cosa così che commenti si possono fare?


----------



## Divì (15 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Penso che tu abbia ragione, concordo con te.
> Ma comunque lui si considera una persona normale, mi dice che tutti i suoi amici sono più o meno così.
> Non ha nessuna intenzione di farsi vedere, curare o fare terapia di coppia. Onestamente adesso anche io una terapia di coppia la considero superata.
> Quindi visto che si considera una persona normale gli ho parlato come si fa con una persona normale.
> ...


La maggior parte degli psicopatici o delle persone affette da dipendenze gravi non ammettono di esserlo e si dicono normali. Pure i serial killer .....


----------



## Divì (15 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Il tradito ha bisogno di entrare nella mente del traditore e giustificarlo...se no non ne esce. Accettare che magari mancava qualcosa nella coppia da coraggio e diminuisce la delusione e mantiene un po integra la figura di chi hai accanto.


capirlo, non giustificarlo.

Non è la stessa cosa. Direi che capirlo è necessario, anche se ci si lascia. Giustificarlo è comunque sbagliato.


----------



## void (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo neretto: Non nego questo.
> Ma la definizione di "stronzo" non va esclusa neppure da chi si comporta come una vittima delle circostanze.
> Ipocrita è un termine che utilizzerei con più generosità.
> Tu, Brunetta, pensi davvero che chi tradisce, soprattutto serialmente, possa salvarsi semplicemente con un atto di contrizione nei confronti del tradito?
> ...


Gran bella riflessione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2019)

la storia di [MENTION=12161]Vigorvis[/MENTION] mi ricorda  soloconilcuore.

Un tradimento è sempre una batosta , ma in questo caso una moglie che li cambia spesso, non fa pensare di certo a una che si è invaghita, perso la testa per tizio.

Qui si passa da Tizio a Caio e altri caxxi per puro piacere. Scoprire una così , magari nel tempo passato madre e moglie devota, è una bella botta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> danny ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Secondo neretto: Non nego questo.
> ...


Per ogni persona è diverso il meglio o il peggio, dipende dal carattere.

Quando scopri chi hai al tuo fianco la valutazione cambia:

- si è invaghito/a di un* altr*
-salta da un cazzo/figa all'altro per spasso

la differenza c'è eccome


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi ci crede a chi fa dichiarazioni di amore?!
> Io non sto parlando di perdono o simili reazioni.
> 
> Sto parlando di reazioni umane.
> ...


Ma no.
Si è in una relazione in cui non ci sono altri collegamenti reciproci che non siano casa mutuo e figli.
Il resto dipende. Tradire e' sbagliato. Però le cause di perdita di una certa corrispondenza sono le più svariate.
Se io avessi messo un bel palco di corna al mio ex poco prima della separazione, non avrei corrisposto alcun dispiacere eventualmente letto in lui. Come anche lui aveva visibilmente dispiacere per la separazione. Pure io ne avevo. Ma erano dispiaceri non so come dire... Autonomi. Con diversa fonte. Quello e' lo stacco emotivo. Che non significa che io non possa essere dispiaciuta in relazione alla mia posizione di traditrice beccata  e al contempo dispiaciuta per il dolore che vedo in te.


----------



## Eagle72 (15 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> capirlo, non giustificarlo.
> 
> Non è la stessa cosa. Direi che capirlo è necessario, anche se ci si lascia. Giustificarlo è comunque sbagliato.


Dico che se resti per soffrire meno provi a giustificarlo..tipo trovare le tue mancanze ecc..


----------



## Eagle72 (15 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la storia di [MENTION=12161]Vigorvis[/MENTION] mi ricorda  soloconilcuore.
> 
> Un tradimento è sempre una batosta , ma in questo caso una moglie che li cambia spesso, non fa pensare di certo a una che si è invaghita, perso la testa per tizio.
> 
> Qui si passa da Tizio a Caio e altri caxxi per puro piacere. Scoprire una così , magari nel tempo passato madre e moglie devota, è una bella botta.


E qui si apre il bivio. E se invece di saltare da uno a un altro si è invaghita e ha avuto relazione pluriennale..è meglio? Piu sopportabile? Chiedo e...


----------



## Divì (15 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Dico che se resti per soffrire meno provi a giustificarlo..tipo trovare le tue mancanze ecc..


Lo si fa, lo so benissimo, questo non lo rende più giusto e soprattutto più utile per sè e per l'altro.

Sul trovare le mie mancanze come forma di giustificazione per l'altro, manco per sogno. 

Esigo piuttosto che le mie mancanze eventuali siano espresse e discusse dall'altra persona.

Che siano oggetto di liti. Nelle relazioni sane funziona così.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Stai partendo dal presupposto che *chi piange e si dispera stia mentendo ...*
> Certo che chi non lo fa e’ sicuramente sincero ...
> Una sincera merda , senza ombra di dubbio ..a cui decidiamo di continuare ad accompagnarci.
> *Chi si dispera almeno fa sorgere il dubbio di un pentimento,* di un interesse ...ci si dice: e se fosse vero? Poi si tengono le antenne alte per capire se e’ la verità ... ma per questo , dire che chi piange sta mentendo per nobilitare chi non lo fa ...mi sembra, perdonami, paraculo....


Stai giustificando una manipolazione?
(sottolineato).
No, chi piange e si dispera è... un bambino. 
Se una persona tradisce lo deve fare da adulto, con la piena convinzione di quello che sta facendo, e, nel caso malaugurato di una scoperta, riconoscere fino in fondo le responsabilità che si assume.
Io a certe conclusioni sono arrivato perché le spiegazioncine da figlia con papà non le avrei trovate accettabili o convincenti.
E neppure coerenti con la persona e il rapporto che pretendevo.
Certo, sarebbe stato tutto più facile. Non mi sarei dovuto mettere in discussione. La coppia sarebbe rimasta uguale, come prima, e confesso che per un lungo tempo ho anche sperato che tutto tornasse come prima.
Cercare indizi a vita, "tenere alte le antenne" è esattamente questo.
Se la coppia è finita è finita. Bisogna solo dirsi in faccia le basi sulle quali ci si rapporta da quel momento in poi.
Per i figli? Per farsi compagnia? Per l'affetto? Per convenienza?
Basta dirlo.
A volte ci vogliono mesi perché si abbia il coraggio di farlo, ma la risposta deve arrivare, altrimenti si resta nel "comodo" a vita.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Non è così.
> 
> Si sa perfettamente che *si sta tradendo un patto*, una persona, che ci si sta comportando slealmente, che ci si mostra per quel che non si è.
> 
> Che questo sia un effetto collaterale del privilegiare un proprio desiderio non la rende certo una cosa giusta.


Ma su quel "patto" il traditore stesso ci ha costruito la sua vita, tradisce se stesso in primis.
Poi serve veramente un patto??? Serve aver fatto il matrimonio in chiesa, il pranzone da 6 ore con i parenti, il viaggio di nozze??? Il "patto" lo fai dentro di te.
Una/o si sposa, si incasina in mille aspetti economici, fa uno due figli, e poi gli svirgola che vive meglio facendosi amanti? E devi venire beccato per correre a chiudere la storia, subito... altrimenti andavi avanti. Ma per la testa che cavolo ti girava??? Perchè mentre tu pensavi che vivevi meglio con l'amante l'altro ti era fedele e ti credeva fedele. E tu interrompi per non fare saltare la fedeltà dell'altro, per non perdere la sua cura. Ma proprio quel giorno scopri che il valore della cura che ti dava l'altro? Perchè se mancava qualcosa e ti sei fatto l'amante, non è che il giorno che vieni beccato quel qualcosa improvvisamente si materializza.



danny ha detto:


> Spesso è solo immaturità.
> Gli adolescenti non hanno empatia. Pensano al proprio godimento, non alle conseguenze.
> E' un problema aver  a che fare con partner adulti che l'adolescenza non l'hanno mai superata.


Oddio, quelli sono più i neonati nella culla. Piangono se hanno fame, se stanno male, è un bisogno non essendo indipendenti.
I  bambini spesso dimostrano grande empatia, se vedono qualcuno piangere  (è che di solito vengono protetti dal vedere adulti tristi), se vedono  un animale soffrire.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no.
> Si è in una relazione in cui non ci sono altri collegamenti reciproci che non siano casa mutuo e figli.
> Il resto dipende. Tradire e' sbagliato. Però le cause di perdita di una certa corrispondenza sono le più svariate.
> Se io avessi messo un bel palco di corna al mio ex poco prima della separazione, non avrei corrisposto alcun dispiacere eventualmente letto in lui. Come anche lui aveva visibilmente dispiacere per la separazione. Pure io ne avevo. Ma erano dispiaceri non so come dire... Autonomi. Con diversa fonte. Quello e' lo stacco emotivo. Che non significa che io non possa essere dispiaciuta in relazione alla mia posizione di traditrice beccata  e al contempo dispiaciuta per il dolore che vedo in te.


Appunto.
Avere un totale distacco emotivo dal tradito è segno che il tradimento è il meno.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per ogni persona è diverso il meglio o il peggio, dipende dal carattere.
> 
> Quando scopri chi hai al tuo fianco la valutazione cambia:
> 
> ...


Ma guarda che possono valere entrambe. Per alcuni lo spasso è proprio invaghirsi.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mi verrebbe da pensare che se non percepisco un dispiacere nell'altro, ma solo disappunto per essere stato scoperto, allora non potrei fare altro che darmi della scema per avere voluto bene  (e volerne) a una persona così. Non credo che sia solo una questione di forma. Sei scoperto e perciò letteralmente cade il sipario. Ti trovi con la scena, e anche il retroscena esposto. Mentre chi hai davanti guarda, ma sei tu che lo agisci. Beh. Direi che oltre al disappunto per trovarti tra i piedi gli attrezzi di scena, una minima sofferenza per chi vedi soffrire davanti a te a quel punto dovresti essere in grado di provarla. Non solo fastidio per non sapere più come pigliare a pedate l'ennesimo oggetto che ti sta facendo inciampare. Perché lo spettatore non è uno qualsiasi che paga il biglietto, e al massimo potrà arrivare a dire che sei un pessimo attore incapace di fare fronte all'imprevisto. Ma perché l'imprevisto colpisce lo spettatore, in un modo che lo rende anche ai tuoi occhi qualcosa di diverso, da uno spettatore insoddisfatto. Se non hai neppure questo... Beh... Possiamo dare ufficialmente atto della avvenuta morte (magari avvenuta molto prima) di una comunicazione emotiva. Anche di livello basso.
> Cosa resta? Davvero casa mutuo figli in mezzo a una pessima recita.


Foglia: chi è innamorato vede solo l'oggetto dell'amore.
Se devi rinunciare alla persona verso cui hai una cotta, come diamine puoi provare empatia per il dolore di chi ti costringe a questo atto?
La differenza sta in questo: un seriale può tranquillamente gestire la cosa dal punto di vista emotivo in maniera più semplice, idem un anaffettivo o un manipolatore.
Non è affatto un indizio della positività della persona, ma di un differente coinvolgimento nelle relazioni in atto.
Chi si ribella al tradito, è innamorato dell'amante molto spesso.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Stai giustificando una manipolazione?
> (sottolineato).
> No, chi piange e si dispera è... un bambino.
> Se una persona tradisce lo deve fare da adulto, con la piena convinzione di quello che sta facendo, e, nel caso malaugurato di una scoperta, riconoscere fino in fondo le responsabilità che si assume.
> ...


Veramente è proprio da figlia, adolescente, rispondere che sono cazzi propri e che è la sua vita e il suo corpo e che ha il diritto di fare come le pare, eh.
Gli adulti rendono conto dei patti infranti, delle menzogne. E di fronte alla evidenza di aver mancato un patto si prova vergogna. E di fronte al dolore di chi hai accanto (con cui hai fatto figli, condiviso dolori, che ti ha portato dal medico, che è andato di notte a cercarti medicine...) provi dolore empatico e vergogna per averlo causato.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> la storia di @_Vigorvis_ mi ricorda  soloconilcuore.
> 
> Un tradimento è sempre una batosta , ma in questo caso una moglie che li cambia spesso, non fa pensare di certo a una che si è invaghita, perso la testa per tizio.
> 
> Qui si passa da Tizio a Caio e altri caxxi per puro piacere. Scoprire una così , magari nel tempo passato madre e moglie devota, è una bella botta.



Sì.
E il disprezzo che ha manifestato andandosene con il cellulare, mostra una donna fermamente convinta di quello che fa, che ha semplicemente preso atto della sconfitta.
Nulla più.


----------



## Divì (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente è proprio da figlia, adolescente, rispondere che sono cazzi propri e che è la sua vita e il suo corpo e che ha il diritto di fare come le pare, eh.
> Gli adulti rendono conto dei patti infranti, delle menzogne. E di fronte alla evidenza di aver mancato un patto si prova vergogna. E di fronte al dolore di chi hai accanto (con cui hai fatto figli, condiviso dolori, che ti ha portato dal medico, che è andato di notte a cercarti medicine...) provi dolore empatico e vergogna per averlo causato.


Quoto.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per ogni persona è diverso il meglio o il peggio, dipende dal carattere.
> 
> Quando scopri chi hai al tuo fianco la valutazione cambia:
> 
> ...


Assolutamente.


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Avere un totale distacco emotivo dal tradito è segno che il tradimento è il meno.


Ma non necessariamente perché sono stronza, o psicopatica. Certo, nel frattempo mica mi spendevo in tanti baciotti all'ex. Chiaro che se spendo i baciotti, gli abbracci e tutto il corollario della moglie felice, ma poi non provo alcun dispiacere se ti vedo a terra, o comunque provato... Molto più probabile che io sia stronza, piuttosto che malata. Sinceramente....


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Foglia: chi è innamorato vede solo l'oggetto dell'amore.
> Se devi rinunciare alla persona verso cui hai una cotta, come diamine puoi provare empatia per il dolore di chi ti costringe a questo atto?
> La differenza sta in questo: un seriale può tranquillamente gestire la cosa dal punto di vista emotivo in maniera più semplice, idem un anaffettivo o un manipolatore.
> Non è affatto un indizio della positività della persona, ma di un differente coinvolgimento nelle relazioni in atto.
> Chi si ribella al tradito, è innamorato dell'amante molto spesso.


Perché la persona che ti impedisce di vivere il tuo amore (mi viene il vomito solo a scriverla questa frase) è quella che hai sposato, che ti sta a fianco e se tutto va bene et il padre dei tuoi figli
Io non credo al pentimento. Non se ci hai scopato più di due volte. Condivido con te che sai che fai una cosa sbagliata verso l’altro ma agisci egoisticamente perché in quel momento quello che vuoi è vivere questa storia avendo ben chiaro che nel momento in cui rischi di allontanarti dal legittimo fai le tue valutazioni e metti i pesi giusti sulla bilancia 
Credo però che il dispiacere per il dolore che procuri sia il minimo che si possa provare
Rabbia verso l’altro o atteggiamenti di indifferenza mi porterebbero a chiudere all’istante


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente è proprio da figlia, adolescente, rispondere che sono cazzi propri e che è la sua vita e il suo corpo e che ha il diritto di fare come le pare, eh.
> Gli adulti rendono conto dei patti infranti, delle menzogne. E di fronte alla evidenza di aver mancato un patto si prova vergogna. E di fronte al dolore di chi hai accanto (con cui hai fatto figli, condiviso dolori, che ti ha portato dal medico, che è andato di notte a cercarti medicine...) provi dolore empatico e vergogna per averlo causato.


E io che ho detto?
I partner "adolescenti", quelli in cui dopo un tot di anni ti trovi a recitare la parte del genitore senza neanche accorgertene, spesso ti tradiscono. 
E reagiscono come gli adolescenti.
Se sono maschi con la moglie/mamma piangendo cercando di intenerirla.
Se sono femmine col marito/padre incazzandosi e pretendendo gli spazi.
Chi ha accanto persone così e viene tradito di solito le riconosce e comprende il rapporto da questi due diversi atteggiamenti.


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Foglia: chi è innamorato vede solo l'oggetto dell'amore.
> Se devi rinunciare alla persona verso cui hai una cotta, come diamine puoi provare empatia per il dolore di chi ti costringe a questo atto?
> La differenza sta in questo: un seriale può tranquillamente gestire la cosa dal punto di vista emotivo in maniera più semplice, idem un anaffettivo o un manipolatore.
> Non è affatto un indizio della positività della persona, ma di un differente coinvolgimento nelle relazioni in atto.
> Chi si ribella al tradito, è innamorato dell'amante molto spesso.


E chi è tanto innamorato non ha nemmeno più chi tradire.
Essu'. La cotta passa in fretta. Lo sappiamo bene avendo proprio attraversato l'adolescenza.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E chi è tanto innamorato non ha nemmeno più chi tradire.
> Essu'. La cotta passa in fretta. Lo sappiamo bene avendo proprio attraversato l'adolescenza.


Avendo passato l'adolescenza so che la cotta passa meno in fretta se c'è qualcuno che ti impedisce di viverla.
Mi sembra ci fosse qualcuno nato dalle parti di Stratford che aveva scritto qualcosa in proposito.
Con ciò non giustifico il tradimento: consiglio però di scendere con i piedi per terra e guardare le cose come stanno.


----------



## Foglia (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Avendo passato l'adolescenza so che la cotta passa meno in fretta se c'è qualcuno che ti impedisce di viverla.
> Mi sembra ci fosse qualcuno nato dalle parti di Stratford che aveva scritto qualcosa in proposito.
> Con ciò non giustifico il tradimento: consiglio però di scendere con i piedi per terra e guardare le cose come stanno.


Ma torniamo al discorso di partenza. Non è che con un altro e' cotta adolescenziale, mentre con me e' amore consapevole e nutrito. 

Bon, basta. Non esiste una corrispondenza di emotività adulta, che in una relazione tra adulti è uno stacco emotivo.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E io che ho detto?
> I partner "adolescenti", quelli in cui dopo un tot di anni ti trovi a recitare la parte del genitore senza neanche accorgertene, spesso ti tradiscono.
> E reagiscono come gli adolescenti.
> Se sono maschi con la moglie/mamma piangendo cercando di intenerirla.
> ...


La tua normalizzazione del comportamento di tua moglie è francamente inaccettabile.
Se ti fa stare bene tieniti queste interpretazioni.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lui (da quello che ho capito dagli scritti di laura), non vuole sentirsi figo....Semplicemente fa quello che gli pare ...e lo ha sempre fatto...Vuole farsi una mignotta? Lo faÈ un misogino che vede la donna come un oggetto.La Mignotta e’ l’oggetto sessuale per antonomasia .. e come tutte le donne e’ troia , tanto e’ vero che la paga...La moglie deve lavare, stirare, cucinare e quando a lui garba, pure scopare .... ma quando garba a lui ... con gli amici si diverte a sottolineare la superiorità del maschio verso la donna scema e zoccola.Un modello eccellente per i figli..specie quelli maschi.Alla moglie mi viene da dire : se è così, non ha rilevanza che ti ami o meno...ma chi se ne importa ......devi scappare ..e portare via i tuoi figli ....


Si vero, e sai che molte donne che hanno figli maschi si vantano delle "conquiste" dei figli? Se fossero figlie non lo farebbero in quanto giudicate troie


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non necessariamente perché sono stronza, o psicopatica. Certo, nel frattempo mica mi spendevo in tanti baciotti all'ex. Chiaro che se spendo i baciotti, gli abbracci e tutto il corollario della moglie felice, ma poi non provo alcun dispiacere se ti vedo a terra, o comunque provato... Molto più probabile che io sia stronza, piuttosto che malata. Sinceramente....


No, non è né da stronza, né psicopatica, è segno di un progressivo detoriamento del rapporto che nessuno dei due ha voluto o saputo o potuto contrastare.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua normalizzazione del comportamento di tua moglie è francamente inaccettabile.
> Se ti fa stare bene tieniti queste interpretazioni.


Non è normalizzazione.
E' constatazione.
Sono qui da tanti anni e ho notato che tante persone si sono comportate nel modo che ho descritto.
Poi, se uno vuol credere che ci siano le eccezioni... per carità.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è normalizzazione.
> E' constatazione.
> Sono qui da tanti anni e ho notato che tante persone si sono comportate nel modo che ho descritto.
> Poi, se uno vuol credere che ci siano le eccezioni... per carità.


Ma chi? 
Ma quando?


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma torniamo al discorso di partenza. *Non è che con un altro e' cotta adolescenziale, mentre con me e' amore consapevole e nutrito. *
> 
> Bon, basta. Non esiste una corrispondenza di emotività adulta, che in una relazione tra adulti è uno stacco emotivo.


Direi di no.
Con l'altro è cotta adolescenziale, con noi è rapporto parentale.
L'ho già detto.
In questi casi, si intende.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi?
> Ma quando?


Vuoi l'elenco dei partner/figli con mogli/mamme o mariti/papà traditi?
Qui ne sono passati parecchi.
Ho notato che è una tipologia molto diffusa.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Vuoi l'elenco dei partner/figli con mogli/mamme o mariti/papà traditi?
> Qui ne sono passati parecchi.


Sono tue interpretazioni rassicuranti.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono tue interpretazioni rassicuranti.


Ma neanche un po'
Mi rassicurano per niente.
Chi cerca rassicurazioni lo nega.
E continua a comportarsi nello stesso modo.
Se vuoi uscire da una modalità e far crescere e crescere devi almeno comprendere che sia così.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma porcqccia di quella miseriaccia ..ma a te non mancava niente ? Vuoi capirla che la differenza tra te e lei non è che a lei mancava qualcosa e a te no? La differenza è che siete diversi . Tu hai dato più importanza a quello che avevi, agli impegni presi etc  e lei se ne è battuta. Va bene..lo si accetta..ma please, non troviamo scuse da paese dei balocchi.Nessuno mette in dubbio che si tradisca per piacere o per arricchire la propria posizione ...ma capite che un “poverino..lo ha fatto perche ne aveva bisogno...” mi fa sorridere..Non si mette in discussione il bisogno ma la lealtà e l’ibtegrita di una persona ...non il suo bisognoE vorrei anche vedere che uno tradisca per sport (poi ci sono anche quelli eh)Eddai...(perdona l’enfasi...)


Eh sai che e' cosi' , purtroppo ? se uno ha il "bisogno" i casi sono due : o lo asseconda e se ne sbatte delle conseguenze o lo tacita mettendo al primo posto quello che lui/lei reputa piu' importante. Se mia moglie mi avesse detto "scopo con un altro perche' mi da quello che tu non mi dai io le avrei detto , bene se e' quello che ti da tieniti lui.  Certo e' facile la scusa del "bisogno" . Non e' che non ci arrivo a capire che il "patto " tra noi sarebbe andato in 1000 pezzi se lei avesse tradito e se io avessi scoperto.  Non e' che e' tutto come prima adesso : e' come in fase riabilitativa : abbiamo messo insieme i pezzi incollandoli con l'attak vediamo se resistono. A distanza di quasi un anno parrebbe di si. E' chiaro che non dormo sonni tranquilli e i miei controlli li faccio ancora anche se saltuariamente e tutto pare essere finito. E' chiaro che va letto in un contesto personale calzato su di lei. Se parlassi di un'estranea direi semplicemente che ha inventato un modo per non farsi beccare. Lo sapremo solo vivendo come diceva Lucio


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma chi ci crede a chi fa dichiarazioni di amore?!
> Io non sto parlando di perdono o simili reazioni.
> 
> Sto parlando di reazioni umane.
> ...


Il dramma è se come reazione a questo atteggiamento hai il tradito che ti è pure grato perché  simostrando fastidio sei sincero


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il dramma è se come reazione a questo atteggiamento hai il tradito che ti è pure grato perché dimostrando fastidio sei sincero


Si spera che almeno non simuli di essere stronzo :carneval::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il dramma è se come reazione a questo atteggiamento hai il tradito che ti è pure grato perché  simostrando fastidio sei sincero


Credimi che è molto meglio che il contrario.
Avere accanto uno che simula dolore ed empatia verso il tradito ti porta solo a sperare inutilmente in qualcosa che non esiste.
Oppure a dover constatare che non gliene importa niente dell'amante, il che non so quanto sia comunque positivo.
"Ti ho tradito con una che mi è indifferente, così tanto, per..." non è facilissimo da accettare. E' una svalutazione della scelta, è come dire "Tradire è cosa minima".
Infatti, generalmente, non è così.
Qui non ci sono traditori scoperti. E' impossibile avere una testimonianza in merito, ma non ho dubbi che il fastidio non alberghi in loro, insieme a una serie di sentimenti che non piacerebbero a chi è tradito.
Tradire implica un atteggiamento cinico o immaturo, o l'allontanamento emotivo del tradito.
Se emerge che "ti ho tradito perché tu verso di me  non mostravi passione o facevi abbastanza sesso", l'allontanamento era già precedente.
Non è che poi tutto torna meglio di prima, se non si affronta la cosa, ma spesso neppure confrontandosi si trova una soluzione.
Se il tradimento ha origine dalla constatazione che non piace più il partner o non ci si trova bene, è arduo pretendere contrimento all'atto della scoperta.
Perché?
Chi non ama, chi considera la coppia finita, il rapporto insoddisfacente, non ha più stima della persona.
Come si può pretendere un ritorno all'ovile "sincero"?
Ci sarà, probabilmente, ma sarà frutto di opportunismo.
Il come, dipende. Ma non ha senso interrogarsi soprattutto sul "come".
E' il perché che deve emergere. Altrimenti ci si adagia su una consolazione a vita.
Consoliamoci: quasi sempre chi tradisce non ama più la persona.
Apprezza il ruolo. Lotta per quello. Per conservarlo. Il come indica solo il "ruolo" precedente.
Prova a ragionarci sopra.
Nel mio caso ha mostrato - e qualcuna lo colse benissimo - il mio ruolo paterno.
Lei si è comportata da figlia adolescente e ha continuato a comportarsi così, agendo su modalità parentali.
Perché quello è stato il nostro rapporto per anni, e si è palesato nella rivalità con la figlia.
Io infatti mi trovo con due figlie ora. 
Sai che palle, visto che ora vorrei una donna, al mio fianco, matura, come la sua età imporrebbe.
Almeno questo.
Sull'amore ci ho messo una pietra sopra.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Credimi che è molto meglio che il contrario.
> Avere accanto uno che simula dolore ed empatia verso il tradito ti porta solo a sperare inutilmente in qualcosa che non esiste.
> Oppure a dover constatare che non gliene importa niente dell'amante, il che non so quanto sia comunque positivo.
> "Ti ho tradito con una che mi è indifferente, così tanto, per..." non è facilissimo da accettare. E' una svalutazione della scelta, è come dire "Tradire è cosa minima".
> ...


Ma tu le concedi il ruolo di figlia adolescente, capricciosa che si prende quello che vuole. Le offri il beneficio dell’adolescenziale immaturità e manco c’è tra di voi una differenza d'età che può usare come scusante. 
Almeno ti avessi preso una moglie 15 anni più giovane ... insomma


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> *Ma tu le concedi il ruolo di figlia adolescente*, capricciosa che si prende quello che vuole. Le offri il beneficio dell’adolescenziale immaturità e manco c’è tra di voi una differenza d'età che può usare come scusante.
> Almeno ti avessi preso una moglie 15 anni più giovane ... insomma


Ma anche no.
Lo trovo insopportabile.
Per me è alla pari. Quando fa i capricci non la ascolto. 
Se hai qualche altra soluzione, ben venga.
Io ho gettato la spugna. Penso a salvare me.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ma anche no.
> Lo trovo insopportabile.
> Per me è alla pari. Quando fa i capricci non la ascolto.
> Se hai qualche altra soluzione, ben venga.
> Io ho gettato la spugna. Penso a salvare me.


Mi spiace, non ho soluzioni per te.
Se tu hai soluzioni per me, ben vengano.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi spiace, non ho soluzioni per te.
> Se tu hai soluzioni per me, ben vengano.


Fare la mia vita, accrescere la mia indipendenza e favorire la sua.
Il tutto con la consapevolezza che mia moglie non mi ama da anni e che non sta con me come "uomo" della sua vita (già questa definizione mia a venire l'orticaria), e che  il nostro rapporto si basa sulla famiglia, con annessi e connessi.
Quindi avendo ben chiaro i limiti oltre i quali non è opportuno investire.
Questa è la mia soluzione, non so se si adatta anche a te.
Potendo si potrebbe essere anche più drastici nelle scelte.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì.
> E il disprezzo che ha manifestato andandosene con il cellulare, mostra una donna fermamente convinta di quello che fa, che ha semplicemente preso atto della sconfitta.
> Nulla più.


 esatto. Forse è sempre stata così


----------



## Rosarose (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo neretto: Non nego questo.
> Ma la definizione di "stronzo" non va esclusa neppure da chi si comporta come una vittima delle circostanze.
> Ipocrita è un termine che utilizzerei con più generosità.
> Tu, Brunetta, pensi davvero che chi tradisce, soprattutto serialmente, possa salvarsi semplicemente con un atto di contrizione nei confronti del tradito?
> ...


Quoto tutto!
E per ritornare a Vigovirs sta tutto nella frase " sopratutto serialmente" insomma una cosa è  scoprire di essere stati traditi una sola volta, e con modalità che fanno comprendere che è stato realmente per un incontro  speciale  una cosa è scoprire che chi hai accanto ha tradito più volte, con capacità direi scientifica di trovarsi l'uomo di turno, per soddisfare a questo punto un lato " oscuro " del proprio essere! La moglie di Vigovirs ha avuto più amanti, e mentre ancora con l'ultimo, si dava da fare per cercare il prossimo....
Scoperta,  ha cercato di minimizzare, ma solo perché ancora inconsapevole di cosa realmente sapesse il marito, compreso che il marito aveva le prove, cosa poteva dire a sua discolpa??
Tutto sarebbe suonato davvero falso e ipocrita, almeno a me!


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Credimi che è molto meglio che il contrario.
> Avere accanto uno che simula dolore ed empatia verso il tradito ti porta solo a sperare inutilmente in qualcosa che non esiste.
> Oppure a dover constatare che non gliene importa niente dell'amante, il che non so quanto sia comunque positivo.
> "Ti ho tradito con una che mi è indifferente, così tanto, per..." non è facilissimo da accettare. E' una svalutazione della scelta, è come dire "Tradire è cosa minima".
> ...


Sul primo neretto: Mia moglie e' al corrente del mio tradimento, come io lo sono del suo. Per quanto mi riguarda nessun fastidio nel fatto che lei se ne sia accorta, anzi quando mi sono accorto della la sua sofferenza e tensione nell'indagare, glielo detto io.
I sentimenti sono stati altri. Ma questa e' solo la mia esperienza.

Sul secondo neretto ti chiedo: sei sicuro che quello che hai scritto e' vero?


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Credimi che è molto meglio che il contrario.
> Avere accanto uno che simula dolore ed empatia verso il tradito ti porta solo a sperare inutilmente in qualcosa che non esiste.
> Oppure a dover constatare che non gliene importa niente dell'amante, il che non so quanto sia comunque positivo.
> "Ti ho tradito con una che mi è indifferente, così tanto, per..." non è facilissimo da accettare. E' una svalutazione della scelta, è come dire "Tradire è cosa minima".
> ...


ma sai che anch'io mi vedo di aver concesso che mi si cambiasse per un genitore, accudente, tollerante.
Questa confusione l'ho creata io permettendo un suo adagiarsi.
In tutto , perché poi ricopre ogni aspetto


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ginevra65 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma guarda che possono valere entrambe. Per alcuni lo spasso è proprio invaghirsi.
> ...


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si vero, e sai che molte donne che hanno figli maschi si vantano delle "conquiste" dei figli? Se fossero figlie non lo farebbero in quanto giudicate troie


Mi era sfuggito questo post.
Vero succede.
Me ne ricordo una.
Da brividi.
Una forma di proiezione che nega se stessa.
Sono tutte così le madri degli stupratori. Non è sorprendente che siano diventati tali. 
A me ha sconcertato una canzone dell’ultimo Sanremo. La canzone sul nonno e “i finestrini aperti per guardare le donne “ dice più o meno una cosa simile. Ho avuto la visione di un anziano che trasmette una idea di mascolinità predatoria, come chi guarda le donne come oggetto a loro disposizione.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> pochi hanno l'innamoramento facile


Quello che volevo dire è che ad alcuni piace proprio come forma che vi sia una sorta di "invaghirsi".
Perchè se levi quella componente e la rendi fredda a volte rimangono due che entrano in un motel, si calano i pantaloni o si sfilano la gonna, e si dan o fan dare le tre botte al pari della prostituzione. Solo corpo. Zero anima.
"Invaghirsi" è una cornice su un piatto buttalo lì. Ad alcuni serve anche per eccitarsi forse.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che volevo dire è che ad alcuni piace proprio come forma che vi sia una sorta di "invaghirsi".
> Perchè se levi quella componente e la rendi fredda a volte rimangono due che entrano in un motel, si calano i pantaloni o si sfilano la gonna, e si dan o fan dare le tre botte al pari della prostituzione. Solo corpo. Zero anima.
> "Invaghirsi" è una cornice su un piatto buttalo lì. Ad alcuni serve anche per eccitarsi forse.


Concordo.
Rientra in una visione di relazioni uomo-donna coerente e complementare con una certa visione matrimoniale.
Come la moglie di Vigor che fa la spesa.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Sul secondo neretto ti chiedo: sei sicuro che quello che hai scritto e' vero?


Sì.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito questo post.
> Vero succede.
> Me ne ricordo una.
> Da brividi.
> ...


Mia moglie invece giudica i fidanzati di mia figlia e consiglia quelli su cui devi puntare.
A me non piace questo atteggiamento e glielo faccio notare, bilanciandolo col mio, però la sessualità in genere non devono essere troppo inquadrate, se no si arriva nell'eccesso opposto. Lei ha questo ruolo, io ne ho un altro.
Ogni tanto traspare un tuo giudizio che mostra quasi che tu abbia paura degli uomini o della mascolinità in genere. Non te ne accorgi?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mia moglie invece giudica i fidanzati di mia figlia e consiglia quelli su cui devi puntare.
> A me non piace, però la sessualità in genere non devono essere troppo inquadrate, se no si arriva nell'eccesso opposto.
> E tu spesso lo fai.
> Sembra quasi tu abbia paura degli uomini o della mascolinità in genere. Non te ne accorgi?


Altrettanto allucinante.
Al netto della età.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Altrettanto allucinante.*
> Al netto della età.


Si pone da coetanea. 
Ce ne sono parecchie di madri così.
Tipico delle primipare non più giovani.
Incredibilmente è più facile porre distanze quando si è madri a 20 anni che a 35.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Si pone da coetanea.
> Ce ne sono parecchie di madri così.
> Tipico delle primipare non più giovani.


Veramente io lo vedevo i madri giovani, un po’ in concorrenza.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente io lo vedevo i madri giovani, un po’ in concorrenza.


E' tipico di chi mantiene l'adolescenza prolungata, ben oltre i 20 anni.
Di solito, oggi, chi si comporta così non fa figli a 20 anni.
A 20 anni è ancora "ragazzina che deve sperimentare".
A 30 anni si sente troppo giovane e deve viaggiare.
A 35 sente la sveglia dell'orologio biologico.
La condizione di eterna adolescenza è il problema della nostra società (la denatalità la sua conseguenza, l'individualismo il suo supporto), ma è comprensibile dato che siamo in un'era invidiabile per opulenza e pace, almeno in occidente. 
E' lo scotto da pagare.
Per gli uomini è l'eterno aperitivo anche a 40 o 50 anni. Il calcetto a 60.
La birretta con gli amici a parlar di figa fino al primo infarto.
L'eterno adolescente dei fim di Ligabue.


----------



## spleen (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' tipico di chi mantiene l'adolescenza prolungata, ben oltre i 20 anni. Di solito, oggi, chi si comporta così non fa figli a 20 anni. A 20 anni è ancora "ragazzina che deve sperimentare". A 30 anni si sente troppo giovane e deve viaggiare. A 35 sente la sveglia dell'orologio biologico. La condizione di eterna adolescenza è il problema della nostra società (la denatalità la sua conseguenza), ma è comprensibile dato che siamo in un'era invidiabile per opulenza e pace, almeno in occidente.  E' lo scotto da pagare. Per gli uomini è l'eterno aperitivo anche a 40 o 50 anni. Il calcetto a 60. La birretta con gli amici a parlar di figa fino al primo infarto.


  Non mi interesserebbe molto analizzare chi dà i consigli e perchè, i consigli sui compagni dei figli si evitano e basta, per me tranne in rarissimi casi conclamati di gente che delinque o proprio "fuori di testa" andrebbero evitati. E' un principio che uso anche con i miei di figli perchè penso siano sufficientemente maturi per accompagnarsi a gente perbene e perchè mi ricordo tutto quello che la madre di mia moglie mi ruppe i coglioni e li ruppe a sua figlia a mio danno ed in favore di un deficente che poi nella vita nè combinò di crude e di cotte. Per tre motivi essenzialmente: 1-Non voglio che i miei figli se qualcosa poi va storto mi rinfaccino i consigli dati. 2-La loro vita sentimentale li riguarda molto più di me. 3-Io per loro ci sarò sempre ma si arrrangino cazzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quello che volevo dire è che ad alcuni piace proprio come forma che vi sia una sorta di "invaghirsi".
> Perchè se levi quella componente e la rendi fredda a volte rimangono due che entrano in un motel, si calano i pantaloni o si sfilano la gonna, e si dan o fan dare le tre botte al pari della prostituzione. Solo corpo. Zero anima.
> "Invaghirsi" è una cornice su un piatto buttalo lì. Ad alcuni serve anche per eccitarsi forse.


 più che invaghirsi è attrazione. Mi piace le darei 2 colpi.
Intanto chi va su certi siti, eddai, su, è per non pagare.
Un album, foto scegli, tutto aggratis


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non mi interesserebbe molto analizzare chi dà i consigli e perchè, i consigli sui compagni dei figli si evitano e basta, per me tranne in rarissimi casi conclamati di gente che delinque o proprio "fuori di testa" andrebbero evitati. E' un principio che uso anche con i miei di figli perchè penso siano sufficientemente maturi per accompagnarsi a gente perbene e perchè mi ricordo tutto quello che la madre di mia moglie mi ruppe i coglioni e li ruppe a sua figlia a mio danno ed in favore di un deficente che poi nella vita nè combinò di crude e di cotte. Per tre motivi essenzialmente: *1-Non voglio che i miei figli se qualcosa poi va storto mi rinfaccino i consigli dati. 2-La loro vita sentimentale li riguarda molto più di me. 3-Io per loro ci sarò sempre ma si arrrangino cazzo.*


Nè più né meno.:up:


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Credimi che è molto meglio che il contrario.
> Avere accanto uno che simula dolore ed empatia verso il tradito ti porta solo a sperare inutilmente in qualcosa che non esiste.
> Oppure a dover constatare che non gliene importa niente dell'amante, il che non so quanto sia comunque positivo.
> "Ti ho tradito con una che mi è indifferente, così tanto, per..." non è facilissimo da accettare. E' una svalutazione della scelta, è come dire "Tradire è cosa minima".
> ...


Sai che non condivido nulla di quello che hai detto ? 
Parti dal presupposto che essere dispiaciuti e dimostrare sofferenza significhi essere falsi. 
Io parto dal presupposto che se il coniuge fedifrago dice “cazzi miei, non rompermi i maroni...” passerò il resto della vita a fargliela pagare ... Apprezzerò solo la sincerità di avermi fatto capire che lui è una merda totale che mi sta facendo sentire uno zero , uno zero su tutti i fronti , a prescindere dal coinvolgimento emotivo...e sarò piu’ serena nel liberarmene .... ma senza poi stupirmi che non voglia più fare sesso con me ....ma se costretta (?!?) a viverci, non vorrrei che mi sfiorasse nemmeno con il bastone della scopa...
Mi preoccupa che tu sia così lontano da come si comporta una persona perbene anche non più innamorata : ti prende le mani, ti guarda negli occhi e ti dice : mi spiace tanto averti dato questa sofferenza ...sei importante per me, non avrei voluto , ma è successo... capiamo insieme cosa fare ...”
Se non la vedi come ipotesi possibile , sei distante anni luce dalla reale comprensione di cosa ci si deve aspettare dalla persona con cui hai trascorso più di 20 anni della tua vita e con cui condividi una  figlia ....
Ma anche distante dal comprendere cosa sia giusto o sbagliato....
Chiaro, anche la menzogna non va bene ...ma se menzogna è, te ne accorgi ...ma apprezzi almeno il fatto che non ti abbia piallato considerandoti una totale nullità


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> più che invaghirsi è attrazione. Mi piace le darei 2 colpi.
> Intanto chi va su certi siti, eddai, su, *è per non pagare.*
> Un album, foto scegli, tutto aggratis


Perché alla donna non piace farlo, invece, gratuitamente?
Chi va su quei siti è per beccare qualcuno/a.
Nient'altro.
Quale sia lo scopo interessa allo stesso modo ad entrambi.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che non condivido nulla di quello che hai detto ?
> Parti dal presupposto che essere dispiaciuti e dimostrare sofferenza significhi essere falsi.
> Io parto dal presupposto che se il coniuge fedifrago dice “cazzi miei, non rompermi i maroni...” passerò il resto della vita a fargliela pagare ... Apprezzerò solo la sincerità di avermi fatto capire che lui è una merda totale che mi sta facendo sentire uno zero , uno zero su tutti i fronti , a prescindere dal coinvolgimento emotivo...e sarò piu’ serena nel liberarmene .... ma senza poi stupirmi che non voglia più fare sesso con me ....ma se costretta (?!?) a viverci, non vorrrei che mi sfiorasse nemmeno con il bastone della scopa...
> Mi preoccupa che tu sia così lontano da c*ome si comporta una persona perbene anche non più innamorata : ti prende le mani, ti guarda negli occhi e ti dice : mi spiace tanto averti dato questa sofferenza ...sei importante per me, non avrei voluto , ma è successo... capiamo insieme cosa fare ...”*
> ...


Me lo dicesse, sul neretto col corpo più in grande avrei una serie di insulti a cascata e mi sa che i toni di chi mi sta di fronte cambierebbero.
Mi sa che dopo anche la persona più perbene cambierebbe registro.
E' questa la differenza che segna tutto quello che segue dopo.
Perché la persona perbene comunque mi ha tradito e tanto perbene per me non lo è più.
Io a certe frasi do un peso diverso.
Non amo che mi si addolcisca la pillola.
Se è amara, che lo sia fino in fondo.
Anche per chi me la propugna.


----------



## Vigorvis (15 Aprile 2019)

Scusatemi ho fatto un casino, non sono ancora pratico del forum, a pagina 72 ho continuato a scrivere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> E qui si apre il bivio. E se invece di saltare da uno a un altro si è invaghita e ha avuto relazione pluriennale..è meglio? Piu sopportabile? Chiedo e...


non ci si può invaghire ( intendo perdere la testa) così facilmente.
Possono piacere delle persone, ma l'invaghimento è altro.
Se uno si innamora una volta al di fuori della relazione coniugale, lo trovo più perdonabile.
Certo si prende atto che l'altro non è più innamorato del legittimo, probabilmente c'è un forte affetto, ma non innamoramento. Prevale la tristezza di aver perso l'amore.
Mentre se si scopa a destra e a manca, vuol dire che è tutto improntato sul sesso è lì sinceramente prendo in considerazione che la vita coniugale era un passo sociale da compiere e l'affetto per il coniuge non è mai esistito.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Perché alla donna non piace farlo, invece, gratuitamente?
> Chi va su quei siti è per beccare qualcuno/a.
> Nient'altro.
> Quale sia lo scopo interessa allo stesso modo ad entrambi.


 ci sono donne che pagano professionisti.
Quei siti sono un punto di incontro, chi si accontenta......gode
Aggratis


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Me lo dicesse, sul neretto col corpo più in grande avrei una serie di insulti a cascata e mi sa che i toni di chi mi sta di fronte cambierebbero.
> Mi sa che dopo anche la persona perbene cambierebbe registro.
> E' questa la differenza che segna tutto quello che segue dopo.
> Perché la persona perbene comunque mi ha tradito e tanto perbene per me non lo è più. Comunque.
> Io a certe frasi do un peso diverso.


Quindi ti aspetti che ti dica “l’ho fatto perché ce l’ha più grosso del tuo ...non rompermi i maroni...”
Beh...sì.... diamo peso diverso alle parole ...
Credo di averlo sostenuto in tutte le salse che non condivido il tradimento ... ma capisco anche che gli esseri umani sono Imperfetti...
Ed e importante come riparti ... o come reagisci dopo ..e se lo fai rispettando il mio dolore ... lo considero come un buon inizio (magari anche della fine..).
Se invece mi dici di farmi i cazzi miei, oltre a essere un fetente, sei anche cafone


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi ti aspetti che ti dica “l’ho fatto perché ce l’ha più grosso del tuo ...non rompermi i maroni...”
> Beh...sì.... diamo peso diverso alle parole ...
> Credo di averlo sostenuto in tutte le salse che non condivido il tradimento ... ma capisco anche che gli esseri umani sono Imperfetti...
> Ed e importante come riparti ... o come reagisci dopo ..e se lo fai rispettando il mio dolore ... lo considero come un buon inizio (magari anche della fine..).
> Se invece mi dici di farmi i cazzi miei, oltre a essere un fetente, sei anche cafone


Mi ha detto che l'ha fatto perché non mi amava più da tempo e stava e resta con me solo per nostra figlia.
Per lei il nostro rapporto mostrava e ha dei problemi, non stava più bene con me ma non voleva separarsi.
L'amante era una compensazione, vissuta comunque con un deficiente.
Io l'amavo, ho sperato che le cose cambiassero, vedevo ogni rassicurazione come una speranza per questo per poi ripiombare giù ad ogni indizio che mi mostrava il contrario.
E' impossibile non stare male quando tu ami qualcuno che non corrisponde ai tuoi sentimenti.
Mi sono creato per anni inutili speranze, quando l'unica cosa che dovevo fare era comprendere i limiti e restare dentro quelli, valutare se mi stava bene e pensare a me stesso e al mio ruolo di padre e nulla più.
E' finita da anni, almeno nella dimensione più profonda che desideravo io.
Resta un rapporto che è altro e a cui non si deve chiedere di più.
Almeno lo so.
Posso guardare le cose per quello che sono senza sentirmi turbato da ciò che non corrisponde all'idea che ho.
E decidere per me.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Quindi ti aspetti che ti dica “l’ho fatto perché ce l’ha più grosso del tuo ...non rompermi i maroni...”
> Beh...sì.... diamo peso diverso alle parole ...
> Credo di averlo sostenuto in tutte le salse che non condivido il tradimento ... ma capisco anche che gli esseri umani sono Imperfetti...
> Ed e importante come riparti ... o come reagisci dopo ..e se lo fai rispettando il mio dolore ... lo considero come un buon inizio (magari anche della fine..).
> Se invece mi dici di farmi i cazzi miei, oltre a essere un fetente, sei anche cafone


Mi ha detto che l'ha fatto perché non mi amava più da tempo e stava e resta con me solo per nostra figlia.
Per lei il nostro rapporto mostrava e ha dei problemi, non stava più bene con me ma non voleva separarsi.
L'amante era una compensazione, vissuta comunque con un deficiente.
Io l'amavo, ho sperato che le cose cambiassero, vedevo ogni rassicurazione come una speranza per questo per poi ripiombare giù ad ogni indizio che mi mostrava il contrario.
E' impossibile non stare male quando tu ami qualcuno che non corrisponde ai tuoi sentimenti.
Mi sono creato per anni inutili speranze, quando l'unica cosa che dovevo fare era comprendere i limiti e restare dentro quelli, valutare se mi stava bene e pensare a me stesso e al mio ruolo di padre e nulla più.
E' finita da anni, almeno nella dimensione più profonda che desideravo io.
Resta un rapporto che è altro e a cui non si deve chiedere di più.
Almeno lo so.
Posso guardare le cose per quello che sono senza sentirmi turbato da ciò che non corrisponde all'idea che avevo.


----------



## Lostris (15 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma su quel "patto" il traditore stesso ci ha costruito la sua vita, tradisce se stesso in primis.
> Poi serve veramente un patto??? Serve aver fatto il matrimonio in chiesa, il pranzone da 6 ore con i parenti, il viaggio di nozze??? Il "patto" lo fai dentro di te.
> Una/o si sposa, si incasina in mille aspetti economici, fa uno due figli, e poi gli svirgola che vive meglio facendosi amanti? E devi venire beccato per correre a chiudere la storia, subito... altrimenti andavi avanti. Ma per la testa che cavolo ti girava??? Perchè mentre tu pensavi che vivevi meglio con l'amante l'altro ti era fedele e ti credeva fedele. E tu interrompi per non fare saltare la fedeltà dell'altro, per non perdere la sua cura. Ma proprio quel giorno scopri che il valore della cura che ti dava l'altro? Perchè se mancava qualcosa e ti sei fatto l'amante, non è che il giorno che vieni beccato quel qualcosa improvvisamente si materializza


Guarda che il patto è quello relazionale, quindi di necessità di pranzoni, viaggi o contratti hai parlato tu.

Per il resto... Non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali, non tutti pensano che l'amante sia l'amore della vita (quasi nessuno), alcuni non interrompono una volta scoperti, magari lo fanno solo temporaneamente.

Non tutti fanno l'amante perchè manca qualcosa, alcuni lo fanno per avere qualcosa in più. 
E in questi casi la ciliegina sulla torta, se manca la torta, mica sazia.. è molto meno allettante. 

Alcuni interrompono prima di essere beccati, magari perchè si rendono conto di volere quello che hanno già.
A volte nemmeno questo fa la differenza.. ci sono stati casi di traditi che, comunque, non sono riusciti a superare.

Insomma.. difficile parlare in generale. Bisogna vedere caso per caso.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Guarda che il patto è quello relazionale, quindi di necessità di pranzoni, viaggi o contratti hai parlato tu.
> 
> Per il resto... Non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali, non tutti pensano che l'amante sia l'amore della vita (quasi nessuno), *alcuni non interrompono una volta scoperti, magari lo fanno solo temporaneamente.*
> 
> ...


Sì.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' tipico di chi mantiene l'adolescenza prolungata, ben oltre i 20 anni.
> Di solito, oggi, chi si comporta così non fa figli a 20 anni.
> A 20 anni è ancora "ragazzina che deve sperimentare".
> A 30 anni si sente troppo giovane e deve viaggiare.
> ...


Anche nei film di Muccino.
Deve essere un problema generazionale.
Io lo vedevo da ragazzina nelle madri giovani di coetanee. Ma erano altre generazioni. E c’erano madri di poco più di trent’anni con figlie adolescenti.



spleen ha detto:


> Non mi interesserebbe molto analizzare chi dà i consigli e perchè, i consigli sui compagni dei figli si evitano e basta, per me tranne in rarissimi casi conclamati di gente che delinque o proprio "fuori di testa" andrebbero evitati. E' un principio che uso anche con i miei di figli perchè penso siano sufficientemente maturi per accompagnarsi a gente perbene e perchè mi ricordo tutto quello che la madre di mia moglie mi ruppe i coglioni e li ruppe a sua figlia a mio danno ed in favore di un deficente che poi nella vita nè combinò di crude e di cotte. Per tre motivi essenzialmente: 1-Non voglio che i miei figli se qualcosa poi va storto mi rinfaccino i consigli dati. 2-La loro vita sentimentale li riguarda molto più di me. 3-Io per loro ci sarò sempre ma si arrrangino cazzo.


Concordo. Se sei abbastanza grande per avere una storia, te la gestisci tu. 
Se non sei abbastanza grande... stai a casina bella :carneval:



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> più che invaghirsi è attrazione. Mi piace le darei 2 colpi.
> Intanto chi va su certi siti, eddai, su, è per non pagare.
> Un album, foto scegli, tutto aggratis


Se se ne rendessero conto quelle che si rendono disponibili, sarebbe una cosa buona.



Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che non condivido nulla di quello che hai detto ?
> Parti dal presupposto che essere dispiaciuti e dimostrare sofferenza significhi essere falsi.
> Io parto dal presupposto che se il coniuge fedifrago dice “cazzi miei, non rompermi i maroni...” passerò il resto della vita a fargliela pagare ... Apprezzerò solo la sincerità di avermi fatto capire che lui è una merda totale che mi sta facendo sentire uno zero , uno zero su tutti i fronti , a prescindere dal coinvolgimento emotivo...e sarò piu’ serena nel liberarmene .... ma senza poi stupirmi che non voglia più fare sesso con me ....ma se costretta (?!?) a viverci, non vorrrei che mi sfiorasse nemmeno con il bastone della scopa...
> Mi preoccupa che tu sia così lontano da come si comporta una persona perbene anche non più innamorata : ti prende le mani, ti guarda negli occhi e ti dice : mi spiace tanto averti dato questa sofferenza ...sei importante per me, non avrei voluto , ma è successo... capiamo insieme cosa fare ...”
> ...


Giusto. Non dico che, dopo essere state seppellite di menzogne, ci si beva l’atto di contrizione. La diffidenza resterà e penso che sia sana. Si faranno opportune verifiche. Insomma per un bel po’ ci sarà la messa in prova.



danny ha detto:


> Perché alla donna non piace farlo, invece, gratuitamente?
> Chi va su quei siti è per beccare qualcuno/a.
> Nient'altro.
> Quale sia lo scopo interessa allo stesso modo ad entrambi.


Basta che lo sappia.



Vigorvis ha detto:


> Scusatemi ho fatto un casino, non sono ancora pratico del forum, a pagina 72 ho continuato a scrivere.


No, abbiamo fatto casino noi, andando decisamente O.T. @_perplesso_ puoi scorporare?


----------



## void (15 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ho letto un po' I vostri commenti,  e credo che si sia frainteso ciò che ho scritto.
> Voglio precisare che lei non è andata via di casa, intendevo dire che se usciva dalla cucina con il telefonino, dopo per me non aveva più alcuna rilevanza leggere, perché sicuramente avrebbe cancellato quello che non dovrei leggere.  In oltre io già so tutto il contenuto,  certo non ho letto tutto,  ma giusto quello per capire,  il resto ho evitato di leggere, i particolari non mi interessano.
> Ha avuto altre due storie prima di questa la prima e durata 8 mesi,  chiusa perché la moglie del suo amante aveva dei sospetti.
> Il secondo e durato 2 anni circa, per il momento non so perché e finita,  devo ancora leggere.  L'ultimo è iniziato da pochi mesi.  Dopo il nostro primo confronto, so che ha chiamato il suo amante e  chiuso la loro relazione clandestina. Lui molto preoccupato
> ...




Hai tutte le prove che ti servono, sai che di lei non ti puoi fidare e che evidentemente salvare la faccia, per quanto possibile, e' piu' importante per lei di quanto lo sia tu. Stasera ti fara' vedere il cellulare, con quello che ci ha lasciato dentro. Facendo sparire il passato. Scusandosi per questo errore cominciato qualche mese fa'.
Cosa ti serve ancora, accumulare prove che non potrai esibire in una eventuale causa senza beccarti una denuncia?
Hai gia' le foto fatte dagli investigatori. Conosci la verita' e la sua malafede.

Sei stato molto abile fino ad ora a gestire la situazione ma cosa vuoi scoprire di piu'. Il tradimento e' certo e la malafede (molto piu' grave), anche.    Perfetti sconosciuti….

Dal punto di vista legale sei in condizione, se vorrai, di ottenere una buona separazione. Dal punto di vista personale io gli darei una ultima possibilita' di dire tutta la verita' poi gli direi con molta calma che sai tutto del suo passato, gli direi della storia del nick (tanto non potra' mai provare che il nick sei tu come tu non potrai provare che il nick e' lei) e che hai indagato e scoperto tutto (senza parlare di intercettazioni).

Ha senso indagare e spiarla ancora, allungare la manfrina. Rovesciale addosso tutta la verita' e lasciagli il boccone da gestire. 

Poi, ovviamente, vedi tu


----------



## Rosarose (15 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Scusatemi ho fatto un casino, non sono ancora pratico del forum, a pagina 72 ho continuato a scrivere.


Io non vedo scritto nulla di nuovo!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (15 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Io non vedo scritto nulla di nuovo!
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk



si, ha aggiunto un pezzo


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, abbiamo fatto casino noi, andando decisamente O.T. [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] puoi scorporare?


  da che post parte l'OT?


----------



## Rosarose (15 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> si, ha aggiunto un pezzo


Ah ok letto!
@Vigovirs, tua moglie è sicuramente una persona intelligente e astuta, si sta muovendo per minimizzare quello che ha fatto, tu non mi sembri da meno.
Un confronto è giusto che ci sia,  tu hai le carte per poterlo condurre, scoprirai e capirai ancora meglio chi e' la persona che hai avuto accanto in questi anni.
Per quanto riguarda una eventuale reazione di pentimento che molti sul forum ipotizzano, la vedo come [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION], potrebbe essere solo un'imbarazzante sceneggiata, ma sono convinta da come descrivi tua moglie e da come sei tu, che te la risparmierà.
Mantieniti freddo come hai fatto finora.


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> da che post parte l'OT?


Poco dopo pag. 72.
Guardo


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> da che post parte l'OT?


Direi dal post 725 fino a quando non ricompare Vigor


----------



## Marjanna (15 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> più che invaghirsi è attrazione. Mi piace le darei 2 colpi.
> Intanto chi va su certi siti, eddai, su, è per non pagare.
> Un album, foto scegli, tutto aggratis


Guarda ne avete tanto parlato che sono andata a curiosare poco tempo fa. Su Badoo perchè non serve essere iscritti, si vedono lo stesso i profili e si può pure selezionare zona e fascia di età, tutto da non iscritti.
Ho guardato la mia zona, selezionando una fascia di età tra i 45 e i 53 anni. Ho guardato sia uomini che donne.
Uomini. Escludiamo tutta una trafila che racchiuderei in "mi pare mio nonno" (probabilmente alcuni si abbassano l'età, ma si vede gente). Poi ci sono i narcisi, foto in cesso, foto dal parrucchiere, tutti selfie dove la foto è ad uno specchio. A seguire abbiamo quelli con foto in casa dove si vede che è una casa dove ci ha messo mano una donna (ovviamente dichiarati single). Quelli con le foto di coppia tagliate. Quelli con foto ristrette nel volto, o mezzo busto, tipo foto tessera o foto da ricercati, sfondo neutro. Infine ne rimangono alcuni con foto in esterno. Quelli con foto in piedi fuori da auto tipo Ferrari o Porsche. Poi rimane un ultima fetta di persone che caricano foto mentre stanno facendo una passeggiata in montagna, o durante una vacanza. Ma diciamo che il tutto è molto improntato in "carne nel banco del salumiere".
Donne. Dall'est con furore. Sono la maggioranza. Ce n'è per tutti i gusti. Dalle fighe ai cessi attempati. Anche tra le donne ci sono le foto di coppia tagliate (sarà una moda?). Foto in primissimo piano con la bocca a culo (così non si vede il resto del corpo), abbiamo tutta una varietà di bocche senza culi. Cesse attempate e pure obese (scusate la crudezza ma per parità). Trans. Poi ci sono tutta una serie di donne "normali", ne belle ne brutte, ma che probabilmente un uomo troverebbe come cessi (dipende un po' gusti). Tra queste si trova la categoria "ti mostro un pezzo di tetta". Donne fighe. Tra queste donne che o han messo foto non loro, o han messo foto di se quando avevano 25, 30 anni. Alcune presumo siano vere, ma non ho idea.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Guarda che il patto è quello relazionale, quindi di necessità di pranzoni, viaggi o contratti hai parlato tu.
> 
> Per il resto... Non tutti i tradimenti sono uguali, non tutti pensano che l'amante sia l'amore della vita (quasi nessuno), alcuni non interrompono una volta scoperti, magari lo fanno solo temporaneamente.
> 
> ...


Ho fatto riferimento al matrimonio perchè mi sembrano minori i casi in cui c'è tradimento se due convivono, aumentano se oltre al matrimonio ci sono figli. Ovvero se due convivono senza figli uno più che farsi l'amante magari lascia (non che non manchino i tradimenti anche li, ma mi pare siano di meno).
Sul resto concordo con quanto hai scritto tu.


----------



## void (15 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda ne avete tanto parlato che sono andata a curiosare poco tempo fa. Su Badoo perchè non serve essere iscritti, si vedono lo stesso i profili e si può pure selezionare zona e fascia di età, tutto da non iscritti.
> Ho guardato la mia zona, selezionando una fascia di età tra i 45 e i 53 anni. Ho guardato sia uomini che donne.
> Uomini. Escludiamo tutta una trafila che racchiuderei in "mi pare mio nonno" (probabilmente alcuni si abbassano l'età, ma si vede gente). Poi ci sono i narcisi, foto in cesso, foto dal parrucchiere, tutti selfie dove la foto è ad uno specchio. A seguire abbiamo quelli con foto in casa dove si vede che è una casa dove ci ha messo mano una donna (ovviamente dichiarati single). Quelli con le foto di coppia tagliate. Quelli con foto ristrette nel volto, o mezzo busto, tipo foto tessera o foto da ricercati, sfondo neutro. Infine ne rimangono alcuni con foto in esterno. Quelli con foto in piedi fuori da auto tipo Ferrari o Porsche. Poi rimane un ultima fetta di persone che caricano foto mentre stanno facendo una passeggiata in montagna, o durante una vacanza. Ma diciamo che il tutto è molto improntato in "carne nel banco del salumiere".
> Donne. Dall'est con furore. Sono la maggioranza. Ce n'è per tutti i gusti. Dalle fighe ai cessi attempati. Anche tra le donne ci sono le foto di coppia tagliate (sarà una moda?). Foto in primissimo piano con la bocca a culo (così non si vede il resto del corpo), abbiamo tutta una varietà di bocche senza culi. Cesse attempate e pure obese (scusate la crudezza ma per parità). Trans. Poi ci sono tutta una serie di donne "normali", ne belle ne brutte, ma che probabilmente un uomo troverebbe come cessi (dipende un po' gusti). Tra queste si trova la categoria "ti mostro un pezzo di tetta". Donne fighe.* Tra queste donne che o han messo foto non loro, o han messo foto di se quando avevano 25, 30 anni.* Alcune presumo siano vere, ma non ho idea.


Ci aveva pensato Alberto Sordi, nel lontano 1971 (credo) nel film  *Bello, onesto, emigrato Australia sposerebbe compaesana illibata*


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che non condivido nulla di quello che hai detto ?
> Parti dal presupposto che essere dispiaciuti e dimostrare sofferenza significhi essere falsi.
> Io parto dal presupposto che se il coniuge fedifrago dice “cazzi miei, non rompermi i maroni...” passerò il resto della vita a fargliela pagare ... Apprezzerò solo la sincerità di avermi fatto capire che lui è una merda totale che mi sta facendo sentire uno zero , uno zero su tutti i fronti , a prescindere dal coinvolgimento emotivo...e sarò piu’ serena nel liberarmene .... ma senza poi stupirmi che non voglia più fare sesso con me ....ma se costretta (?!?) a viverci, non vorrrei che mi sfiorasse nemmeno con il bastone della scopa...
> Mi preoccupa che tu sia così lontano da come si comporta una persona perbene anche non più innamorata : ti prende le mani, ti guarda negli occhi e ti dice : mi spiace tanto averti dato questa sofferenza ...sei importante per me, non avrei voluto , ma è successo... capiamo insieme cosa fare ...”
> ...


Però non avrei voluto ma è successo e da incapaci di intendere di volere. Può andar bene se ci ho scopato una notte


----------



## Vigorvis (15 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Hai tutte le prove che ti servono, sai che di lei non ti puoi fidare e che evidentemente salvare la faccia, per quanto possibile, e' piu' importante per lei di quanto lo sia tu. Stasera ti fara' vedere il cellulare, con quello che ci ha lasciato dentro. Facendo sparire il passato. Scusandosi per questo errore cominciato qualche mese fa'.
> Cosa ti serve ancora, accumulare prove che non potrai esibire in una eventuale causa senza beccarti una denuncia?
> Hai gia' le foto fatte dagli investigatori. Conosci la verita' e la sua malafede.
> 
> ...


Solo due settimane ancora, solo due. 
Ormai ho pagato, poi siamo nella settimana di pasqua e non vorrei creare tensioni in presenza dei figli. Fra due settimane la metto a corrente di tutto quello che so.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che non condivido nulla di quello che hai detto ?
> Parti dal presupposto che essere dispiaciuti e dimostrare sofferenza significhi essere falsi.
> Io parto dal presupposto che se il coniuge fedifrago dice “cazzi miei, non rompermi i maroni...” passerò il resto della vita a fargliela pagare ... Apprezzerò solo la sincerità di avermi fatto capire che lui è una merda totale che mi sta facendo sentire uno zero , uno zero su tutti i fronti , a prescindere dal coinvolgimento emotivo...e sarò piu’ serena nel liberarmene .... ma senza poi stupirmi che non voglia più fare sesso con me ....ma se costretta (?!?) a viverci, non vorrrei che mi sfiorasse nemmeno con il bastone della scopa...
> Mi preoccupa che tu sia così lontano da come si comporta una persona perbene anche non più innamorata : ti prende le mani, ti guarda negli occhi e ti dice : mi spiace tanto averti dato questa sofferenza ...sei importante per me, non avrei voluto , ma è successo... capiamo insieme cosa fare ...”
> ...


Però non avrei voluto mai successo è una roba da incapaci di intendere di volere. A me farebbe saltare il cervello. A meno che non stiamo parlando della scopata di una sera. Perché se non volevi non la vedevi neanche la seconda volta.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che l'ha fatto perché non mi amava più da tempo e stava e resta con me solo per nostra figlia.
> Per lei il nostro rapporto mostrava e ha dei problemi, non stava più bene con me ma non voleva separarsi.
> L'amante era una compensazione, vissuta comunque con un deficiente.
> Io l'amavo, ho sperato che le cose cambiassero, vedevo ogni rassicurazione come una speranza per questo per poi ripiombare giù ad ogni indizio che mi mostrava il contrario.
> ...


La tua precisazione non ha nulla a che vedere con la mia riflessione, perdonami ...
Non ho mai detto che il traditore debba dire “ti amo, perdonami...”
Ti può anche dire “mi spiace averti fatto soffrire..l’ho fatto perché non ti amo...”
Nulla giustifica una rudezza tale nel comunicare addirittura fastidio ...manco col cane...
Non ha nulla a che vedere con la sincerità  ...
Mi ricorda chi dice “sei brutto” al compagno di classe ..e lo si giustifica dicendo “ma lui è sincero ..


----------



## Rosarose (15 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però non avrei voluto mai successo è una roba da incapaci di intendere di volere. A me farebbe saltare il cervello. A meno che non stiamo parlando della scopata di una sera. Perché se non volevi non la vedevi neanche la seconda volta.


Quoto!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però non avrei voluto mai successo è una roba da incapaci di intendere di volere. A me farebbe saltare il cervello. A meno che non stiamo parlando della scopata di una sera. Perché se non volevi non la vedevi neanche la seconda volta.


È un esempio ...non avrei voluto farti soffrire ma è successo ..


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ci aveva pensato Alberto Sordi, nel lontano 1971 (credo) nel film  *Bello, onesto, emigrato Australia sposerebbe compaesana illibata*


 infatti lui aveva mandato la foto di Riccardo Garrone.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È un esempio ...non avrei voluto farti soffrire ma è successo ..


È quello che ha detto mio marito.
Lo volevo ammazzare lo stesso 
Però è diverso dal caricare il tradito di responsabilità e peggio ancora di responsabilità irrimediabili.
Si aveva aggiunto che sono disordinata, ma avevo insistito io a chiedere mie mancanze. :rotfl:


----------



## void (15 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Solo due settimane ancora, solo due.
> Ormai ho pagato, poi siamo nella settimana di pasqua e non vorrei creare tensioni in presenza dei figli. Fra due settimane la metto a corrente di tutto quello che so.


Ma allora che senso aveva parlargli ieri, potevi aspettare 2 settimane, dopo la partenza dei figli, avresti anche più prove in mano.
Oppure vuoi testare quello che farà ora, non avendone ancora abbastanza.
Scusa se mi permetto, ma "ormai ho pagato" è piuttosto singolare. Mica è una vacanza...

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vigorvis (15 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ah ok letto!
> @Vigovirs, tua moglie è sicuramente una persona intelligente e astuta, si sta muovendo per minimizzare quello che ha fatto, tu non mi sembri da meno.
> Un confronto è giusto che ci sia,  tu hai le carte per poterlo condurre, scoprirai e capirai ancora meglio chi e' la persona che hai avuto accanto in questi anni.
> Per quanto riguarda una eventuale reazione di pentimento che molti sul forum ipotizzano, la vedo come [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION], potrebbe essere solo un'imbarazzante sceneggiata, ma sono convinta da come descrivi tua moglie e da come sei tu, che te la risparmierà.
> ...


Hai capito com'è mia moglie!!!!! Oltre a essere  intelligente e astuta, e sempre stata autoritaria, vendicativa e dominante.
Io sinceramente una situazione come quella di Denny non la potrei vivere, preferisco stare solo, però io non so la sua storia, ma se lui resta dentro avrà i suoi validi motivi.


----------



## Vigorvis (15 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ma allora che senso aveva parlargli ieri, potevi aspettare 2 settimane, dopo la partenza dei figli, avresti anche più prove in mano.
> Oppure vuoi testare quello che farà ora, non avendone ancora abbastanza.
> Scusa se mi permetto, ma "ormai ho pagato" è piuttosto singolare. Mica è una vacanza...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk



Beh anche questo mi è servito!!!!  Ho potuto constatare che Continua a mentire.


----------



## void (15 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Beh anche questo mi è servito!!!!  Ho potuto constatare che Continua a mentire.


Vi siete più parlati?

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vigorvis (15 Aprile 2019)

No.
Però molto probabilmente seguirò il tuo consiglio, forse stasera o domani sera. 
Tanto i figli comunque avrebbero notato il distacco, già dormo in un altra camera. 
Sarà anche un occasione per informare
La nostra situazione.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Qui non ci sono traditori scoperti. E' impossibile avere una testimonianza in merito, ma non ho dubbi che il fastidio non alberghi in loro, insieme a una serie di sentimenti che non piacerebbero a chi è tradito.
> Tradire implica un *atteggiamento cinico o immaturo*, o l'allontanamento emotivo del tradito.


Vero. Però mi ricordo @_Ingenua_ a cui lui aveva parlato quasi infastidito per la "perdita della sua libertà", percui per una cosa fatta da lui in un certo senso aveva scaricato la colpa verso l'amante, e non è escluso anche verso la moglie (magari senza dichiararlo). A conferma del neretto.
E riguardo un altro tuo commento. Volere figli per "l'orologio biologico" è altrettanto segno di immaturità. Non sono pupazzi che ti svegli un giorno e decidi che ne vuoi uno. I figli hanno bisogno di un padre e di una madre, non è uno da solo decide che vuole un figlio, si decide in due dopo anni in cui almeno si è testata la relazione (a 35 anni, almeno per una donna, già è tardi dunque). Anche se si possono avere figli in taluni casi dopo di anta troppo divario generazionale non va bene, e si sa benissimo anche a 20 anni. Poi c'è chi fa figli come Briatore, ma dubito altamente che lui possa essere padre nel senso tradizionale del termine. Quando gli gira si rivolgerà al figlio. Ma voglio vedere persone avanti con l'età che corrono dietro a un bimbo al parco, o si trovano a 60 anni a dover gestire adolescenti.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Aprile 2019)

Per chi non ha letto l'*aggiornamento* di Vigorvis è la parte quotata in blu qui sotto.



Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ho letto un po' I vostri commenti,  e credo che si sia frainteso ciò che ho scritto.
> Voglio precisare che lei non è andata via di casa, intendevo dire che se usciva dalla cucina con il telefonino, dopo per me non aveva più alcuna rilevanza leggere, perché sicuramente avrebbe cancellato quello che non dovrei leggere.  In oltre io già so tutto il contenuto,  certo non ho letto tutto,  ma giusto quello per capire,  il resto ho evitato di leggere, i particolari non mi interessano.
> Ha avuto altre due storie prima di questa la prima e durata 8 mesi,  chiusa perché la moglie del suo amante aveva dei sospetti.
> Il secondo e durato 2 anni circa, per il momento non so perché e finita,  devo ancora leggere.  L'ultimo è iniziato da pochi mesi.  Dopo il nostro primo confronto, so che ha chiamato il suo amante e  chiuso la loro relazione clandestina. Lui molto preoccupato
> ...


Questo si caga sotto nella maniera più totale.
Registra tutto.


----------



## Divì (15 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che ha detto mio marito.
> Lo volevo ammazzare lo stesso
> Però è diverso dal caricare il tradito di responsabilità e peggio ancora di responsabilità irrimediabili.
> Si aveva aggiunto che sono disordinata, ma avevo insistito io a chiedere mie mancanze. :rotfl:


A me onestamente non è stato imputato niente. Soltanto un "Mi facevi sentire inadeguato" . Cosa probabilmente vera. Mi è stato chiesto aiuto, invece. Credo che lui sia rimasto sbalordito dal mio dolore, prova evidente che mi importava di lui. Era stupito che mi importasse.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Guarda ne avete tanto parlato che sono andata a curiosare poco tempo fa. Su Badoo perchè non serve essere iscritti, si vedono lo stesso i profili e si può pure selezionare zona e fascia di età, tutto da non iscritti.
> Ho guardato la mia zona, selezionando una fascia di età tra i 45 e i 53 anni. Ho guardato sia uomini che donne.
> Uomini. Escludiamo tutta una trafila che racchiuderei in "mi pare mio nonno" (probabilmente alcuni si abbassano l'età, ma si vede gente). Poi ci sono i narcisi, foto in cesso, foto dal parrucchiere, tutti selfie dove la foto è ad uno specchio. A seguire abbiamo quelli con foto in casa dove si vede che è una casa dove ci ha messo mano una donna (ovviamente dichiarati single). Quelli con le foto di coppia tagliate. Quelli con foto ristrette nel volto, o mezzo busto, tipo foto tessera o foto da ricercati, sfondo neutro. Infine ne rimangono alcuni con foto in esterno. Quelli con foto in piedi fuori da auto tipo Ferrari o Porsche. Poi rimane un ultima fetta di persone che caricano foto mentre stanno facendo una passeggiata in montagna, o durante una vacanza. Ma diciamo che il tutto è molto improntato in "carne nel banco del salumiere".
> Donne. Dall'est con furore. Sono la maggioranza. Ce n'è per tutti i gusti. Dalle fighe ai cessi attempati. Anche tra le donne ci sono le foto di coppia tagliate (sarà una moda?). Foto in primissimo piano con la bocca a culo (così non si vede il resto del corpo), abbiamo tutta una varietà di bocche senza culi. Cesse attempate e pure obese (scusate la crudezza ma per parità). Trans. Poi ci sono tutta una serie di donne "normali", ne belle ne brutte, ma che probabilmente un uomo troverebbe come cessi (dipende un po' gusti). Tra queste si trova la categoria "ti mostro un pezzo di tetta". Donne fighe. Tra queste donne che o han messo foto non loro, o han messo foto di se quando avevano 25, 30 anni. Alcune presumo siano vere, ma non ho idea.


e quindi,  che impressione ti ha fatto


----------



## ipazia (15 Aprile 2019)

@_Vigorvis_



> Continuo
> Tant'è che mia moglie gli ha chiesto di cancellare dal suo telefonino tutte le conversazione che hanno avuto su telegram.
> Per timore che io cerco un confronto con lui.
> Inoltre ha cancellato dal suo cellulare le conversazioni precedenti, lasciando solo quelle dell'ultimo.
> ...


E' in ansia. 
E in affanno. 

Se vuoi vedere chi è, non hai che da stare fermo e osservarla mentre ti si svela...

mi dispiace...è doloroso.
ricorda di respirare.


----------



## Ginevra65 (15 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> No.
> Però molto probabilmente seguirò il tuo consiglio, forse stasera o domani sera.
> Tanto i figli comunque avrebbero notato il distacco, già dormo in un altra camera.
> Sarà anche un occasione per informare
> La nostra situazione.


 forse mi è sfuggito, ma da quanto tempo dormite in camere separate e perché questa scelta.
Quando avete fatto l'amore l'ultima volta?


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> È un esempio ...non avrei voluto farti soffrire ma è successo ..


Ma non è successo
Hai voluto che succedesse 
Io mi sentirei presa per il culo


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> A me onestamente non è stato imputato niente. Soltanto un "Mi facevi sentire inadeguato" . Cosa probabilmente vera. Mi è stato chiesto aiuto, invece. Credo che lui sia rimasto sbalordito dal mio dolore, prova evidente che mi importava di lui. Era stupito che mi importasse.


Quello che riporti e’ uno spunto interessante .
Devo dire che anche nel mio caso ritengo che un po’ di stupore fosse dovuto anche a questo


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non è successo
> Hai voluto che succedesse
> Io mi sentirei presa per il culo


Non hai voluto che succedesse ...non hai cercato di evitarlo . Credo siano due approcci diversi


----------



## Brunetta (15 Aprile 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Ma non è successo
> Hai voluto che succedesse
> Io mi sentirei presa per il culo


Non è che una risponde “Ah, ok. Che sfiga che ti è capitata “.
Ci si incazza come iene. 
Però non è accettabile nemmeno che venga detto con fierezza che ci si teneva tanto.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> e quindi,  che impressione ti ha fatto


L'ho scritto: carne nel banco del salumiere.
Non mi piace perchè ti porta a fare una selezione sull'immagine, e su quel poco che si può vedere dalla pagina.
Nel mio caso tra le foto sarei una che opta per chi ha paesaggi di natura alle spalle, che magari uno pensa tanto al davanti e io guarderei prima di tutto cosa si vede dietro. Ma anche lì poi se ci si piace è una relazione che parte a picco. Non molto diverso dal diagramma cartesiano che avevo postato tempo fa. Se parte e picco finisce a picco poco dopo.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La tua precisazione non ha nulla a che vedere con la mia riflessione, perdonami ...
> Non ho mai detto che il traditore debba dire “ti amo, perdonami...”
> Ti può anche dire “mi spiace averti fatto soffrire..l’ho fatto perché non ti amo...”
> Nulla giustifica una rudezza tale nel comunicare addirittura fastidio ...manco col cane...
> ...


Lo disse.
Lo trovai comunque inaccettabile. 
Non si può confessare di non amare più dopo essere stati scoperti a tradire.
La crudezza è conseguenza di vari tentativi di nascondere che malgrado le promesse iniziali la storia andava avanti, di nascosto.


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mi ha detto che l'ha fatto perché non mi amava più da tempo e stava e resta con me solo per nostra figlia.
> Per lei il nostro rapporto mostrava e ha dei problemi, non stava più bene con me ma non voleva separarsi.
> L'amante era una compensazione, vissuta comunque con un deficiente.
> Io l'amavo, ho sperato che le cose cambiassero, vedevo ogni rassicurazione come una speranza per questo per poi ripiombare giù ad ogni indizio che mi mostrava il contrario.
> ...


Dimmi Danny, 
prima della scoperta e prima di aver sentito queste parole non l’avevi mai capito che non ti amava più ?
O eri convinto che ti amasse ?


----------



## Lara3 (15 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> A me onestamente non è stato imputato niente. Soltanto un "Mi facevi sentire inadeguato" . Cosa probabilmente vera. Mi è stato chiesto aiuto, invece. Credo che lui sia rimasto sbalordito dal mio dolore, prova evidente che mi importava di lui. Era stupito che mi importasse.


A me non è stato imputato niente di niente. E in generale il nostro “dialogo” del dopo si riduceva ad un mio esasperato monologo nella speranza di tirarli fuori qualche parola.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non hai voluto che succedesse ...non hai cercato di evitarlo . Credo siano due approcci diversi


È un modo per raccontarsela diversamente. 
Ma se una rimorchia in chat è evidente la volontà, come pure se una manda una foto del proprio culo a un uomo. 
Si resta nel dubbio quando questo non accade. Quando a provarci per esempio è uno solo. 
A quel punto è evidente che si possa dire che chi ha subito le avance non ha fatto nulla per evitare l'epilogo, anche se poi magari è semplicemente rimasto in attesa che accadesse qualcosa. 
In entrambi i casi il libero arbitrio non viene meno però.
Che sia manifesta o silente la volontà è alla base del tradimento.


----------



## danny (15 Aprile 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Dimmi Danny,
> prima della scoperta e prima di aver sentito queste parole non l’avevi mai capito che non ti amava più ?
> O eri convinto che ti amasse ?


Ero convinto che la nostra coppia fosse unita e che ci amassimo. Per come ci comportavano eravamo per me inseparabili. Ho passato una vita con lei. 
Fu uno shock vederla abbracciata a un altro. 
Dovetti proprio arrivare a leggere le mail e vedere le foto per rendermene conto. 
Mi sembrava impossibile.
Non avevo capito niente.


----------



## Vigorvis (16 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> forse mi è sfuggito, ma da quanto tempo dormite in camere separate e perché questa scelta.
> Quando avete fatto l'amore l'ultima volta?


Beh da sabato scorso, l'ultima volta circa tre settimane fa. Non c'è bisogno che ti scriva il motivo, e ovvio no?
Non capisco il senso di questa domanda!!!


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è che una risponde “Ah, ok. Che sfiga che ti è capitata “.
> Ci si incazza come iene.
> Però non è accettabile nemmeno che venga detto con fierezza che ci si teneva tanto.


Non è accettabile dal punto di vista del tradito. 
Se non lo fossimo, credo che non vedremmo nulla più di una confidenza. 
Ne consegue che il tradito ambisce a non voler vedere la realtà.


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ero convinto che la nostra coppia fosse unita e che ci amassimo. Per come ci comportavano eravamo per me inseparabili. Ho passato una vita con lei.  Fu uno shock vederla abbracciata a un altro.  Dovetti proprio arrivare a leggere le mail e vedere le foto per rendermene conto.  Mi sembrava impossibile. Non avevo capito niente.


  Ma tu avevi assoldato un investigatore? - Non ricordo.


----------



## Lostris (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Lo disse.
> Lo trovai comunque inaccettabile.
> *Non si può confessare di non amare più dopo essere stati scoperti a tradire.*
> La crudezza è conseguenza di vari tentativi di nascondere che malgrado le promesse iniziali la storia andava avanti, di nascosto.


Perché? 
Forse è una specifica inutile?

Davvero si può pensare che si possa tradire una persona che si ama davvero? 

E anche concependolo... Che te ne fai di un amore così?


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché?  Forse è una specifica inutile?  Davvero si può pensare che si possa tradire una persona che si ama davvero?   E anche concependolo... Che te ne fai di un amore così?


  Pensi che non si possa tradire qualcuno che si ama davvero?


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ho letto un po' I vostri commenti,  e credo che si sia frainteso ciò che ho scritto.
> Voglio precisare che lei non è andata via di casa, intendevo dire che se usciva dalla cucina con il telefonino, dopo per me non aveva più alcuna rilevanza leggere, perché sicuramente avrebbe cancellato quello che non dovrei leggere.  In oltre io già so tutto il contenuto,  certo non ho letto tutto,  ma giusto quello per capire,  il resto ho evitato di leggere, i particolari non mi interessano.
> Ha avuto altre due storie prima di questa la prima e durata 8 mesi,  chiusa perché la moglie del suo amante aveva dei sospetti.
> Il secondo e durato 2 anni circa, per il momento non so perché e finita,  devo ancora leggere.  L'ultimo è iniziato da pochi mesi.  Dopo il nostro primo confronto, so che ha chiamato il suo amante e  chiuso la loro relazione clandestina. Lui molto preoccupato
> ...


Stai calmo, non dirle niente delle investigazioni, ne' di come hai fatto ad avere la foto. Vorrà sapere da te, più che parlare di lei. Non ti sbottonare, e tieni conto che E' LEI che ti deve spiegazioni. Tu ascolta e basta, se ti fa domande ricordale che è lei che ti deve parlare. Metti in ampio conto  (visto che ha cancellato e ha pure istruito l'amante) che ti presenterà una realtà ampiamente falsata, più allo scopo di sapere cosa sai tu.


----------



## Eagle72 (16 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Davvero si può pensare che si possa tradire una persona che si ama davvero?


Non c è risposta. Io ho tradito eppure posso assicurarti che amo mia moglie. Non per calcolo, convenienza, abitudine. Ma la vanita, la novita, un periodo di crisi personale o di coppia possono farti commettere un errore. Ma capisco che è difficile capirlo e difatti da tradito non lo concepisco e non lo accetto. Eppure mi sento molto amato da mia moglie. Dovremmo essere piu lungimiranti e nei momenti di burrasca ricordarci i motivi per i quali abbiamo scelto chi abbiamo accanto e capire che se si fa danni  le cose cambieranno per sempre.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è accettabile dal punto di vista del tradito.
> Se non lo fossimo, credo che non vedremmo nulla più di una confidenza.
> Ne consegue che il tradito ambisce a non voler vedere la realtà.


Il tradito, come qualsiasi essere umano, ambisce  a non essere trattato proprio come l’ultima delle cacche. Per questo l’atteggiamento post svela , molto più del tradimento in se, la persona che ci sta accanto .. e noi stessi .


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma tu avevi assoldato un investigatore? - Non ricordo.


Ho usato tutti gli strumenti a mia disposizione per trovare tracce.
Intuito, soprattutto....


----------



## Lostris (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> È un modo per raccontarsela diversamente.
> Ma se una rimorchia in chat è evidente la volontà, come pure se una manda una foto del proprio culo a un uomo.
> Si resta nel dubbio quando questo non accade. Quando a provarci per esempio è uno solo.
> A quel punto è evidente che si possa dire che chi ha subito le avance non ha fatto nulla per evitare l'epilogo, anche se poi magari è semplicemente rimasto in attesa che accadesse qualcosa.
> ...


Ma che dubbio?

Attribuire un ruolo passivo al legittimo fedifrago è il non voler vedere la realtà e chi si ha di fianco.

Immaginare il/la legittim* vittima di zoccole o di bastardi seduttori lo trovo svilente, e sposta il problema.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Stai calmo, non dirle niente delle investigazioni, ne' di come hai fatto ad avere la foto. Vorrà sapere da te, più che parlare di lei. Non ti sbottonare, e tieni conto che E' LEI che ti deve spiegazioni. Tu ascolta e basta, se ti fa domande ricordale che è lei che ti deve parlare. Metti in ampio conto  (visto che ha cancellato e ha pure istruito l'amante) che ti presenterà una realtà ampiamente falsata, più allo scopo di sapere cosa sai tu.


Esatto.
Io stupidamente all'epoca ci cascai, così lei ebbe modo di ritarare ogni volta i suoi incontri prendendo precauzioni per non farsi scoprire.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Perché?
> Forse è una specifica inutile?
> 
> Davvero si può pensare che si possa tradire una persona che si ama davvero?
> ...


Proprio perché detto "dopo" è inutile.
"Ti ho tradito perché non ti amo". Che senso ha dare questa spiegazione?
Il coraggio di dire che non si ama più qualcuno bisognerebbe averlo prima, quando l'altro ci ama ancora.


----------



## Lostris (16 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Pensi che non si possa tradire qualcuno che si ama davvero?


È difficile... alla fine penso di sì, che si possa tradire anche se si ama. 

Ma lo vedo come un amore in saldo, che si svuota del rispetto e della lealtà, un sentimento che calpestiamo in nome di un desiderio egoistico, il cui soddisfacimento è prioritario rispetto alla eventualità di causare del male.

Chi lo vorrebbe un amore così?


----------



## Lostris (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Proprio perché detto "dopo" è inutile.
> "Ti ho tradito perché non ti amo". Che senso ha dare questa spiegazione?
> Il coraggio di dire che non si ama più qualcuno bisognerebbe averlo prima, quando l'altro ci ama ancora.


data come spiegazione son d’accordo che non ha senso.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che dubbio?
> 
> Attribuire un ruolo passivo al legittimo fedifrago è il non voler vedere la realtà e chi si ha di fianco.
> 
> Immaginare il/la legittim* vittima di zoccole o di bastardi seduttori lo trovo svilente, e sposta il problema.


Assolutamente d'accordo.
Forse non si è capito: in qualsiasi caso, sia che si resti soggetti passivi in attesa della mossa altrui, sia che si partecipi si è comunque operata la scelta di tradire. Non vi è differenza di responsabilità.


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> È difficile... alla fine penso di sì, che si possa tradire anche se si ama.   Ma lo vedo come un amore in saldo, che si svuota del rispetto e della lealtà, un sentimento che calpestiamo in nome di un desiderio egoistico, il cui soddisfacimento è prioritario rispetto alla eventualità di causare del male.  Chi lo vorrebbe un amore così?


  Nessuno immagino. Ma a volte sono portato a inserire il comportamento umano dentro un contesto privo di pianificazione, cioè riesco a concepire la debolezza e la fragilità senza che diventino scudo o giustificazione. Non è certo il caso della moglie di Virgovis...


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il tradito, come qualsiasi essere umano, ambisce  a non essere trattato proprio come l’ultima delle cacche. Per questo l’atteggiamento post svela , molto più del tradimento in se, la persona che ci sta accanto .. e noi stessi .


Io ambivo a essere amato, ad avere la coppia, la famiglia, quello a cui tenevo di più.
Lei si era staccata. La coppia non era più il fulcro della sua vita, si era già guardata intorno, innamorandosi e facendo sesso con un altro, si stava costruendo la sua vita al di fuori di quel noi che esisteva solo per me.
L'atteggiamento post mostrava questo, la sua volontà contrapposta alla mia, cosa che divenne più evidente dal 2015 in avanti, quando scoprii che quell'atteggiamento disponibile che aveva sostenuto nel 2014 che pensavo fosse per ricostruire la coppia nascondeva il fatto che lei continuava a frequentare l'amante. 
Avrei dovuto capirlo, ma il mio sguardo era totalmente rivolto a quello che speravo fosse lei e non a quello che era veramente. 
Due istanze opposte che non potevano che entrare in conflitto. Se avessi potuto puntare il mio sguardo dall'esterno e vederci, avrei detto questo. Dal di dentro le speranze mi facevano immaginare altro.
Malgrado me ne vergognassi profondamente, perché giammai un tradito può ammettere di amare e desiderare sua moglie, questa era la verità. 
Il fatto che ora questa cosa la veda ti fa capire quanti anni ci sono voluti perché le speranze non costituissero più una cortina dietro cui nascondersi. Mi sono accorto però che lo fanno tutti, almeno quelli che un legame con la coppia e la famiglia lo mantengono ancora quando vengono traditi.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> È difficile... alla fine penso di sì, che si possa tradire anche se si ama.
> 
> Ma lo vedo come un amore in saldo, che si svuota del rispetto e della lealtà, un sentimento che calpestiamo in nome di un desiderio egoistico, il cui soddisfacimento è prioritario rispetto alla eventualità di causare del male.
> 
> Chi lo vorrebbe un amore così?


L'amore non si nutre di individualità.
E' sì un amore che si svuota perché non ha più qualcosa che lo alimenti.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> data come spiegazione son d’accordo che non ha senso.


Non solo come spiegazione, ma come dato di fatto.
E' come dire: "Ecco, io sono arrivato a queste conclusioni, non le condivido con te perché altrimenti perderei il mio ruolo e tutto ciò che comporta, ma nel frattempo prendo decisioni sulla base del mio sentire".
E' molto individualista. 
E' un pensare per sé, altro che riconoscersi nella "coppia".


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Proprio perché detto "dopo" è inutile.
> "Ti ho tradito perché non ti amo". Che senso ha dare questa spiegazione?
> Il coraggio di dire che non si ama più qualcuno bisognerebbe averlo prima, quando l'altro ci ama ancora.


Perché è piu comprensibie  che chi non ama più ma vuole tenere unita la famiglia ...sia predisposto a guardare fuori 
Lo hai detto tu più volte come giustificazione


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Perché è piu comprensibie  che chi non ama più ma vuole tenere unita la famiglia ...sia predisposto a guardare fuori
> Lo hai detto tu più volte come giustificazione


Se si vuole tenere unita una famiglia, non amando più ma essendo amati,  bisogna fingere fino in fondo.
Fingere che ci sia ancora l'amore, che sia tutto immutato, qualsiasi cosa accada.
Lo fanno in molti. Non condividono nulla. Nella più placida delle ipocrisie. 
Prendono decisioni, tradiscono, vanno avanti per anni, e se scoperti non scoprono neppure in quel caso le carte.
C'è molta differenza tra dire "Non ti amo più" prima del tradimento o dirlo dopo, e non dirlo mai. 
Prima implica una presa di coscienza che coinvolge entrambi e rispetta chi sta con noi e la coppia.
Dopo è un modo per dichiarare unilateralmente l'esigenza di farsi i fatti propri.
Non dirlo mai è la volontà di farsi i fatti propri senza alcun confronto.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se si vuole tenere unita una famiglia, non amando più ma essendo amati,  bisogna fingere fino in fondo.
> Fingere che ci sia ancora l'amore, che sia tutto immutato, qualsiasi cosa accada.
> Lo fanno in molti. Non condividono nulla. Nella più placida delle ipocrisie.
> Prendono decisioni, tradiscono, vanno avanti per anni, e se scoperti non scoprono neppure in quel caso le carte.
> ...


E' la ragione principale per cui parlare di amore e' assai pericoloso.

Cosa è l'amore, se non un contenitore? E' che o siamo in grado di metterci serenamente un contenuto che cambia, o iniziamo con un buon frullato di yogurt e fragole e poi ci troviamo un beverone di quelli che si lasciano in frigo sperando che l'altro lo trovi buono. Il problema è quello. Che ci si sposa con in testa tanti progetti fatti pensando a noi due sulla spiaggia. Ci si trova coi progetti e gli impegni in mano, mentre troppo spesso si discute con noia (alla meglio) delle cose routinarie. Incolpando quelle, e non analizzando che quelle erano il derivato dell'amore e dei progetti. Ma al tempo amore era stare in spiaggia e gustarsi un frullato  "facile".


----------



## void (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Stai calmo, non dirle niente delle investigazioni, ne' di come hai fatto ad avere la foto. Vorrà sapere da te, più che parlare di lei. Non ti sbottonare, e tieni conto che E' LEI che ti deve spiegazioni. Tu ascolta e basta, se ti fa domande ricordale che è lei che ti deve parlare. Metti in ampio conto  (visto che ha cancellato e ha pure istruito l'amante) che ti presenterà una realtà ampiamente falsata, più allo scopo di sapere cosa sai tu.


Ammesso che gli presenti qualche realtà....

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ammesso che gli presenti qualche realtà....  Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


  Allo stato di quello che è emerso sarebbe rilevante qualsiasi realtà gli venisse presentata?


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' la ragione principale per cui parlare di amore e' assai pericoloso.
> 
> Cosa è l'amore, se non un contenitore? E' che o siamo in grado di metterci serenamente un contenuto che cambia, o iniziamo con un buon frullato di yogurt e fragole e poi ci troviamo un beverone di quelli che si lasciano in frigo sperando che l'altro lo trovi buono. Il problema è quello. Che ci si sposa con in testa tanti progetti fatti pensando a noi due sulla spiaggia. Ci si trova coi progetti e gli impegni in mano, mentre troppo spesso si discute con noia (alla meglio) delle cose routinarie. Incolpando quelle, e non analizzando che quelle erano il derivato dell'amore e dei progetti. Ma al tempo amore era stare in spiaggia e gustarsi un frullato  "facile".


L'amore è il legame.
E' quello che permette di costruire, forgia i mattoni della coppia, edifica le fondamenta, cementa le colonne.
E' l'amore che dà senso a tutto quello che racchiude.
Dà gioia e allo stesso tempo sollievo.
E' l'amore alla base di quello che la coppia ha costruito insieme.
"Non mi piace più questa casa, anzi, non mi è mai piaciuta".
"L'hai scelta tu, l'hai voluta tu così"
"Non mi piace il mio lavoro".
"L'hai scelto tu, sulla base delle tue esigenze".
"Non mi piaci tu, non ti amo".
"Mi hai scelto tu, pensavo mi amassi".
Quando l'amore non c'è tutto diventa pesante.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ammesso che gli presenti qualche realtà....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Boh. Qualche realtà, fosse anche solo dirgli che si è trattato di una sola volta, gliela dovrà presentare.
Solo che credo che sia una realtà  "mirata" più a sondare (quello che lui sa, quello che può ancora sapere, quello che ha intenzione di fare). E in questa fase lascerei che fosse lei ad esporsi, anche nelle balle e nelle omissioni. Se ha cancellato buona parte del contenuto di quel telefono, immagino che sia pronta a mostrargli il resto. Se lui fosse in grado, registrerei questa conversazione  (ovviamente senza nulla dirle di come sia arrivato alle foto). Le foto in un processo si possono usare. Idem una conversazione tra i due separandi registrata (ovviamente senza alcun riferimento ad intercettazioni o altro). Le conversazioni tra la moglie e l'amante  (mail e similari sul telefono) invece no. Ma le conversazioni tra loro due  (o eventuali scritti di lei a lui, che lei si guarda bene dal fare) invece si. Fossi in  [MENTION=12161]Vigorvis[/MENTION] , da ultimo ma non per ultimo, farei la massima attenzione a che non fosse lei, eventualmente a registrare come si sia arrivati alle foto  
Di qui, che proprio le chiarirei di non doverle alcuna spiegazione. Immagino che ci proverà, a chiedere come lo abbia scoperto. E lui muuuuuto, che se ne deve stare.


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'amore è il legame. E' quello che permette di costruire, forgia i mattoni della coppia, edifica le fondamenta, cementa le colonne. E' l'amore che dà senso a tutto quello che racchiude. Dà gioia e allo stesso tempo sollievo. E' l'amore alla base di quello che la coppia ha costruito insieme. "Non mi piace più questa casa, anzi, non mi è mai piaciuta". "L'hai scelta tu, l'hai voluta tu così" "Non mi piace il mio lavoro". "L'hai scelto tu, sulla base delle tue esigenze". "Non mi piaci tu, non ti amo". "Mi hai scelto tu, pensavo mi amassi". Quando l'amore non c'è tutto diventa pesante.


  Che vita disgraziata..... tua moglie doveva andare fino in fondo, lasciarti... e poi rimpiangerti.


----------



## void (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Qualche realtà, fosse anche solo dirgli che si è trattato di una sola volta, gliela dovrà presentare.
> Solo che credo che sia una realtà  "mirata" più a sondare (quello che lui sa, quello che può ancora sapere, quello che ha intenzione di fare). E in questa fase lascerei che fosse lei ad esporsi, anche nelle balle e nelle omissioni. Se ha cancellato buona parte del contenuto di quel telefono, immagino che sia pronta a mostrargli il resto. Se lui fosse in grado, registrerei questa conversazione  (ovviamente senza nulla dirle di come sia arrivato alle foto). Le foto in un processo si possono usare. Idem una conversazione tra i due separandi registrata (ovviamente senza alcun riferimento ad intercettazioni o altro). Le conversazioni tra la moglie e l'amante  (mail e similari sul telefono) invece no. Ma le conversazioni tra loro due  (o eventuali scritti di lei a lui, che lei si guarda bene dal fare) invece si. Fossi in  @_Vigorvis_ , da ultimo ma non per ultimo, farei la massima attenzione a che non fosse lei, eventualmente a registrare come si sia arrivati alle foto
> Di qui, che proprio le chiarirei di non doverle alcuna spiegazione. Immagino che ci proverà, a chiedere come lo abbia scoperto. E lui muuuuuto, che se ne deve stare.



Penso, che lei sia disposta a dire il meno possibile, e come rilevato da spleen, qualsiasi cosa dicesse sarebbe irrilevante.
A quanto pare, non ha piu' parlato, non ha chiesto "perdono" non si e' scusata. Solo preoccupata di pararsi. Direi che il quadro e' molto chiaro.

Concordo che non gli deve dare nessuna spiegazione di come ha avuto le informazioni, concordo anche sul fatto che prima di parlare mi assicurerei che non stesse registrando (ha dimostrato di essere scaltra e saper gestire le situazioni).
Della chat puo' parlare, tanto rimane parola contro parola.

Cio' detto, io gli direi la possibilita' di parlare, dopo di che gli direi che so tutto, e chiuderei la vicenda. Questo per come sono fatto io eh, non dico che sia la cosa giusta'. Non ce la farei ad allungare questa sofferenza.

E penso che l'unico modo per uscirne velocemente sia questo, togliergli l'illusione di poter nascondere qualcosa, di poter rimediare al danno; lasciarla li, con il suo castello di menzogne in mano, finalmente alla luce, lasciarla a contemplare il suo vissuto da una prospettiva nuova.

Oppure puo' continuare a farsi male.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è accettabile dal punto di vista del tradito.
> Se non lo fossimo, credo che non vedremmo nulla più di una confidenza.
> Ne consegue che il tradito ambisce a non voler vedere la realtà.


Esistono rispetto, empatia, delicatezza e sensibilità.
Le cose si possono dire in tanti modi diversi.
Se arriva una amica che si è tagliata i capelli a zero ed è inguardabile posso dirle che è orribile oppure che mi piace di più con i capelli più lunghi e che sicuramente così ha trovato un modo per esprimersi.
Voglio dire che basta l’educazione.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'amore è il legame.
> E' quello che permette di costruire, forgia i mattoni della coppia, edifica le fondamenta, cementa le colonne.
> E' l'amore che dà senso a tutto quello che racchiude.
> Dà gioia e allo stesso tempo sollievo.
> ...


No. Per me, no.
L'amore non è una entità in nome della quale va tutto bene perché l'ho scelto io. Non è un legame. E' un contenitore. Ti ho scelta e continuo a sceglierti perché mi piaci. E perché mi piaci? Perché sei la mia scelta di allora? Perché sei uguale ad allora? Perché siccome ti ho scelta allora seguito a farmiti piacere? Questo è il modo migliore per pigliare quella brocca dal frigo, metterci distrattamente qualcosa, mentre magari uno seguita a bere, l'altro abbozza e intanto va al bar.
L'amore mettere del buono tutti i giorni, non aprire il frigo che si è scelto, buttare nella brocca la prima roba che capita a tiro, vedere il fondo ammuffito ma... tanto chi lo rimesta?..., e pensare che l'altro sia di bocca buona perché tanto la brocca la si è scelta insieme quando le fragole e lo yogurt erano belli facili che bastava quasi il loro pensiero. La realtà è che vengono tempi in cui bisogna capire che yogurt e fragole  "facili" sono l'illusione dell'amore. E che l'amore non è un caso, non è scelta che fu, ma è trovarsi a scrivere  "compro il latte" e avere in risposta  "allora io la menta".


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Che vita disgraziata..... tua moglie doveva andare fino in fondo, lasciarti... e poi rimpiangerti.


Sono convinto che se non avessimo avuto figli lo avrebbe fatto.
Avrebbe avuto più senso per entrambi.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non c è risposta. Io *ho* *tradito* eppure posso assicurarti che *amo* mia moglie. Non per calcolo, convenienza, abitudine. Ma la vanita, la novita, un periodo di crisi personale o di coppia possono farti commettere un errore. Ma capisco che è difficile capirlo e difatti da tradito non lo concepisco e non lo accetto. Eppure mi sento molto amato da mia moglie. Dovremmo essere piu lungimiranti e nei momenti di burrasca ricordarci i motivi per i quali abbiamo scelto chi abbiamo accanto e capire che se si fa danni  le cose cambieranno per sempre.


Ne sono certa.
Poi non è che io tradito festeggi.


----------



## void (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'amore è il legame.
> E' quello che permette di costruire, forgia i mattoni della coppia, edifica le fondamenta, cementa le colonne.
> E' l'amore che dà senso a tutto quello che racchiude.
> Dà gioia e allo stesso tempo sollievo.
> ...


Non so se tua figlia e' grande e stara' con voi ancora a lungo.
Ma tu non riesci ad immaginare un domani senza tua moglie, libero da questa seconda "paternita' " non voluta, a prescindere dal trovare o no un'altra persona?


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Penso, che lei sia disposta a dire il meno possibile, e come rilevato da spleen, qualsiasi cosa dicesse sarebbe irrilevante. A quanto pare, non ha piu' parlato, non ha chiesto "perdono" non si e' scusata. Solo preoccupata di pararsi. Direi che il quadro e' molto chiaro.  Concordo che non gli deve dare nessuna spiegazione di come ha avuto le informazioni, concordo anche sul fatto che prima di parlare mi assicurerei che non stesse registrando (ha dimostrato di essere scaltra e saper gestire le situazioni). Della chat puo' parlare, tanto rimane parola contro parola.  Cio' detto, io gli direi la possibilita' di parlare, dopo di che gli direi che so tutto, e chiuderei la vicenda. Questo per come sono fatto io eh, non dico che sia la cosa giusta'. Non ce la farei ad allungare questa sofferenza.  E penso che l'unico modo per uscirne velocemente sia questo, togliergli l'illusione di poter nascondere qualcosa, di poter rimediare al danno; lasciarla li, con il suo castello di menzogne in mano, finalmente alla luce, lasciarla a contemplare il suo vissuto da una prospettiva nuova.  Oppure puo' continuare a farsi male.


  Quoto


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> È difficile... alla fine penso di sì, che si possa tradire anche se si ama.
> 
> Ma lo vedo come un amore in saldo, che si svuota del rispetto e della lealtà, un sentimento che calpestiamo in nome di un desiderio egoistico, il cui soddisfacimento è prioritario rispetto alla eventualità di causare del male.
> 
> Chi lo vorrebbe un amore così?


Non esageriamo.
L’amore puro e perfetto è una aspirazione.
Poi si hanno gli amori umani imperfetti e faticosi.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Per me, no.
> L'amore non è una entità in nome della quale va tutto bene perché l'ho scelto io. Non è un legame. E' un contenitore. *Ti ho scelta e continuo a sceglierti perché mi piaci.* E perché mi piaci? Perché sei la mia scelta di allora? Perché sei uguale ad allora? Perché siccome ti ho scelta allora seguito a farmiti piacere? Questo è il modo migliore per pigliare quella brocca dal frigo, metterci distrattamente qualcosa, mentre magari uno seguita a bere, l'altro abbozza e intanto va al bar.
> L'amore mettere del buono tutti i giorni, non aprire il frigo che si è scelto, buttare nella brocca la prima roba che capita a tiro, vedere il fondo ammuffito ma... tanto chi lo rimesta?..., e pensare che l'altro sia di bocca buona perché tanto la brocca la si è scelta insieme quando le fragole e lo yogurt erano belli facili che bastava quasi il loro pensiero. La realtà è che vengono tempi in cui bisogna capire che yogurt e fragole  "facili" sono l'illusione dell'amore. E che l'amore non è un caso, non è scelta che fu, ma è trovarsi a scrivere  "compro il latte" e avere in risposta  "allora io la menta".


Quindi se invecchi e mi piaci di meno posso non sceglierti più?
Senza un legame affettivo la coppia finisce.
Come mi piace mia moglie, me ne possono piacere altre, anche più di lei.
Anzi, in questi anni ho conosciuto donne che mi sono sempre piaciute più di lei. Ho scoperto in loro altre affinità che mi hanno intrigato. E mi sono anche trovato a ipotizzare ogni volta a delle storie con loro.
Ma una cosa è il trovare piacevole quella data persona, l'altra è avvertire un legame che c'è solo in una relazione, imperfetta quanto si vuole, ma avvertito da entrambi.
Almeno finché c'è stato, intendo.
E capire che la coppia non è un frigorifero con delle cose da mangiare dentro da prendere quando se ne ha bisogno, ma è il momento in cui si mangia insieme a cena, ognuno quello che vuole, al limite, ma insieme.


----------



## Lostris (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Per me, no.
> L'amore non è una entità in nome della quale va tutto bene perché l'ho scelto io. Non è un legame. E' un contenitore. Ti ho scelta e continuo a sceglierti perché mi piaci. E perché mi piaci? Perché sei la mia scelta di allora? Perché sei uguale ad allora? Perché siccome ti ho scelta allora seguito a farmiti piacere? Questo è il modo migliore per pigliare quella brocca dal frigo, metterci distrattamente qualcosa, mentre magari uno seguita a bere, l'altro abbozza e intanto va al bar.
> L'amore mettere del buono tutti i giorni, non aprire il frigo che si è scelto, buttare nella brocca la prima roba che capita a tiro, vedere il fondo ammuffito ma... tanto chi lo rimesta?..., e pensare che l'altro sia di bocca buona perché tanto la brocca la si è scelta insieme quando le fragole e lo yogurt erano belli facili che bastava quasi il loro pensiero. La realtà è che vengono tempi in cui bisogna capire che yogurt e fragole  "facili" sono l'illusione dell'amore. E che l'amore non è un caso, non è scelta che fu, ma è trovarsi a scrivere  "compro il latte" e avere in risposta  "allora io la menta".


Ma che bello..


----------



## Lostris (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non esageriamo.
> L’amore puro e perfetto è una aspirazione.
> Poi si hanno gli amori umani imperfetti e faticosi.


E chi dice che non sia così.
Non mi immagino certo due cuori e una capanna.

Però ci sono imperfezioni che si possono accettare, altre no.
Ognuno ha i suoi limiti.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> E chi dice che non sia così.
> Non mi immagino certo due cuori e una capanna.
> 
> Però ci sono imperfezioni che si possono accettare, altre no.
> Ognuno ha i suoi limiti.



Diciamo che ciò che è inaccettabile è non essere amati.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io ambivo a essere amato, ad avere la coppia, la famiglia, quello a cui tenevo di più.
> Lei si era staccata. La coppia non era più il fulcro della sua vita, si era già guardata intorno, innamorandosi e facendo sesso con un altro, si stava costruendo la sua vita al di fuori di quel noi che esisteva solo per me.
> L'atteggiamento post mostrava questo, la sua volontà contrapposta alla mia, cosa che divenne più evidente dal 2015 in avanti, quando scoprii che quell'atteggiamento disponibile che aveva sostenuto nel 2014 che pensavo fosse per ricostruire la coppia nascondeva il fatto che lei continuava a frequentare l'amante.
> Avrei dovuto capirlo, ma il mio sguardo era totalmente rivolto a quello che speravo fosse lei e non a quello che era veramente.
> ...


Sì. Difficile accettare che chi è stato scoperto possa mentire ancora.
Difficile ammettere di far parte di un pacchetto di comodo.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Quindi se invecchi e mi piaci di meno posso non sceglierti più?
> Senza un legame affettivo la coppia finisce.
> Come mi piace mia moglie, me ne possono piacere altre, anche più di lei.
> Anzi, in questi anni ho conosciuto donne che mi sono sempre piaciute più di lei. Ho scoperto in loro altre affinità che mi hanno intrigato.
> ...


Direi piuttosto che il contenuto della brocca non è una roba da lasciare in frigo ad ammuffire. E da quella stessa brocca si beve in due. Danny. Trovo molto illusori certi tuoi discorsi. Sei stato tradito, hai scelto di restare per il tuo meglio. L'amore (quel tipo di amore) lo hai chiuso pure tu nel frigorifero già da mo'. E va benissimo, ma poi non lo cercare altrove, che sta nel frigo che tenete ancora insieme. Il resto è sollievo, distrazione, sfogo, appagamento, integrazione. Idea. E' il prezzo del legame che si tiene. Per cui si... Donne che ti possono piacere più di tua moglie ne conoscerai. Ma il legame sarà un altro.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' la ragione principale per cui parlare di amore e' assai pericoloso.
> 
> Cosa è l'amore, se non un contenitore? E' che o siamo in grado di metterci serenamente un contenuto che cambia, o iniziamo con un buon frullato di yogurt e fragole e poi ci troviamo un beverone di quelli che si lasciano in frigo sperando che l'altro lo trovi buono. Il problema è quello. Che ci si sposa con in testa tanti progetti fatti pensando a noi due sulla spiaggia. Ci si trova coi progetti e gli impegni in mano, mentre troppo spesso si discute con noia (alla meglio) delle cose routinarie. Incolpando quelle, e non analizzando che quelle erano il derivato dell'amore e dei progetti. Ma al tempo amore era stare in spiaggia e gustarsi un frullato  "facile".


Bello.

Ne esce il rammarico per aver costruito muri di silenzi e rancori.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Che vita disgraziata..... tua moglie doveva andare fino in fondo, lasciarti... e poi rimpiangerti.


Ma lei è scontenta di se stessa.
Come è per tanti traditori.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Direi piuttosto che il contenuto della brocca non è una roba da lasciare in frigo ad ammuffire. E da quella stessa brocca si beve in due. Danny. Trovo molto illusori certi tuoi discorsi. Sei stato tradito, hai scelto di restare per il tuo meglio. L'amore (quel tipo di amore) lo hai chiuso pure tu nel frigorifero già da mo'. E va benissimo, ma poi non lo cercare altrove, che sta nel frigo che tenete ancora insieme. Il resto è sollievo, distrazione, sfogo, appagamento, integrazione. Idea. E' il prezzo del legame che si tiene. Per cui si... *Donne che ti possono piacere più di tua moglie ne conoscerai. Ma il legame sarà un altro*.


E' esattamente quello che ho detto.
La coppia non sta in piedi solo perché due si piacciono e rinnovano questo piacersi ad libitum, ma perché mantengono un legame unico, potente, indipendente dagli accadimenti.
Il tradimento rompe questo legame.
Di cosa si può parlare dopo?
Di famiglia. DI rapporti amicali?
Ma quel legame di prima non esiste più. 
E manca. Manca la forza che dava.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Bello.
> 
> Ne esce il rammarico per aver costruito muri di silenzi e rancori.


Anche quello, si.
Tanto avevo già scelto, mi dicevo pure io. Come se tutto fosse cristallizzato in quel "si". Senza capire che l'amore cambia gusto, e che la scelta è quella di cambiare insieme, o cambiare e basta. Fermi al  "si" non ci si può stare.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche quello, si.
> Tanto avevo già scelto, mi dicevo pure io. Come se tutto fosse cristallizzato in quel "si". Senza capire che l'amore cambia gusto, e che la scelta è quella di cambiare insieme, o cambiare e basta. Fermi al  "si" non ci si può stare.


Tu evidenzi molto rancore. Vuoi prendere le distanze da lui.
Io credo di essere fermo a un rimpianto.
Che mostra altro. L'essere distanti ma provare dolore per quello che è accaduto, senza cercare responsabilità.
Mi dispiace e basta.
Per il resto, devo trovare una soluzione che mi dia serenità.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche quello, si.
> Tanto avevo già scelto, mi dicevo pure io. Come se tutto fosse cristallizzato in quel "si". Senza capire che l'amore cambia gusto, e che la scelta è quella di cambiare insieme, o cambiare e basta. Fermi al  "si" non ci si può stare.


Scusa se ti faccio male.
Ma la tua storia mi dà l’idea che invece di impegnarvi a costruire abbiate fatto a gara a distruggere.

Come una coppia di miei amici (che poi si sono lasciati) in cui se uno spendeva per un nuovo Hi-fi allora lei si comprava una borsa. Ed era così per tutto.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa se ti faccio male.
> Ma la tua storia mi dà l’idea che invece di impegnarvi a costruire abbiate fatto a gara a distruggere.
> 
> Come una coppia di miei amici (che poi si sono lasciati) in cui se uno spendeva per un nuovo Hi-fi allora lei si comprava una borsa. Ed era così per tutto.


E' probabile. Nel senso: c'erano tanti campanelli. Sarebbe stato il caso di dire  "fermiamoci". Anche a costo di mollare prima, se del caso. Ma in ogni caso con una verifica del  "costruito" che è mancata. Non era comunque facile. Lui (questa e' la mia campana, ovviamente) falsava tutto. Si andava insieme al mare? Diventava che lui mi ascoltava per rendermi contenta. Ha rinunciato alla villa dei suoi sogni per vivere in città? Fatto pure questo per me (come se ipoteticamente lui avrebbe potuto essere contento di impiegare due ore per andare al lavoro). Lavoro anche il sabato anche per tuo vantaggio: ma quando mai???
Si fa presto così.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' probabile. Nel senso: c'erano tanti campanelli. Sarebbe stato il caso di dire  "fermiamoci". Anche a costo di mollare prima, se del caso. Ma in ogni caso con una verifica del  "costruito" che è mancata. Non era comunque facile. Lui (questa e' la mia campana, ovviamente) falsava tutto. Si andava insieme al mare? Diventava che lui mi ascoltava per rendermi contenta. Ha rinunciato alla villa dei suoi sogni per vivere in città? Fatto pure questo per me (come se ipoteticamente lui avrebbe potuto essere contento di impiegare due ore per andare al lavoro). Lavoro anche il sabato anche per tuo vantaggio: ma quando mai???
> Si fa presto così.


Sì. Tanti dovrebbero fermarsi, finché si è in tempo, e risalire insieme a quel primo fatto o frase che ha scatenato la gara a colpi di piccone.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tu evidenzi molto rancore. Vuoi prendere le distanze da lui.
> Io credo di essere fermo a un rimpianto.
> Che mostra altro. L'essere distanti ma provare dolore per quello che è accaduto, senza cercare responsabilità.
> Mi dispiace e basta.
> Per il resto, devo trovare una soluzione che mi dia serenità.


Nono. Io le distanze le ho già prese, nette.
Il rancore che evidenzio sta nell'oggi, non in ieri. Ieri per me è andato. Ma proprio fuori dalla porta.. Il problema è che oggi non e' scevro da altri fallimenti comunicativi, che non sono di convivenza ma che bussano alla porta. Anzi: pretendono letteralmente di entrare in casa, perche' tanto "e' casa sua".  Lunga storia, ma non sono tenuta ad aprire  
Vero e' che stancano.


----------



## Ginevra65 (16 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Beh da sabato scorso, l'ultima volta circa tre settimane fa. Non c'è bisogno che ti scriva il motivo, e ovvio no?
> Non capisco il senso di questa domanda!!!


il senso è cosa vi ha portato a dormire in stanze separate, dove si perde intimità di coppia e contatto. Un allontanamento, che già di per se dovrebbe far capire che c'è un'anomalia nel rapporto.
Non ho capito se tutto è partito con i tuoi sospetti o è una scelta fatta in precedenza.
 Ti faccio un esempio, un mio amico dorme nello studio da un anno e non fa l'amore con la moglie da altrettanto tempo.
A lui va bene così.
Lei ha l'amante da un anno a questa parte.
Ora , non posso credere che lui non sospetti nulla, è una situazione molto anomala.
Se lui venisse a dirmi , non immaginavo che mia moglie avesse l'amante, mi parebbe proprio un rimbambito.
Voglio dirti, tu in questi anni non hai mai notato in lei un cambiamento?


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Tanti dovrebbero fermarsi, finché si è in tempo, e risalire insieme a quel primo fatto o frase che ha scatenato la gara a colpi di piccone.


Picconate ce ne erano da tutte le parti 
Ma la roba che gli ha dato fastidio fu quando a picconate presi la facciata. Non avrei più potuto fare altro. Con la facciata presa a picconate, allora fece il minimo di marcia indietro sufficiente per lui a ripartire, per me ad organizzarmi e andare in altra direzione. Ma non so come dire: ultime vacanze insieme? Erano una gara a non urtarsi, ad evitarsi. Lui nel ruolo di chi doveva riscuotere un conto e nel fare ciò cercava di non sollecitare troppo una cattiva pagatrice (che ero io).
Ritorno dalle vacanze: per me, una mera prova di sopravvivenza, terminata con la sopravvivenza.
Per lui: segno inequivocabile di un miglioramento.
Si: in effetti prima delle picconate alla facciata, la mia sopravvivenza a quella vacanza sarebbe stata improbabile. Ma furono giorni in cui era come camminare su un campo minato e pure elettrificato. Evitavi le mine, e facevi l'abitudine alla bassa tensione, allontanandoti laddove sentivi la corrente farsi intensa prima della scossa.
Miglioramento???? 

Edit: quello che voglio dire è che se non si parte da una base, da una realtà comune, non possono esserci altro che picconate. Vero. Era all'origine, prima che le realtà andassero per i cazzi propri, che si sarebbe dovuto dire  "alt!". Dopo era oggettivamente dura. Ma persino un  "non mi hai chiesto questa cosa!", diventava  "te ne ho parlato, ma non lo ricordi". E via dicendo per cui, oltre al danno, pure la beffa di non mettersi in ascolto. Ne sono uscita matta. A tacere che se le discussioni pigliavano una piega per cui non era possibile negare l'evidenza, subentravano certi atteggiamenti. Che ho accettato. Mentre logica vorrebbe che al primo spintone finito per terra con dei bei segni dicessi arrivederci. Non avevamo figli, niente mutuo, casa in affitto. E guadagnavo all'epoca più di lui.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Picconate ce ne erano da tutte le parti
> Ma la roba che gli ha dato fastidio fu quando a picconate presi la facciata. Non avrei più potuto fare altro. Con la facciata presa a picconate, allora fece il minimo di marcia indietro sufficiente per lui a ripartire, per me ad organizzarmi e andare in altra direzione. Ma non so come dire: ultime vacanze insieme? Erano una gara a non urtarsi, ad evitarsi. Lui nel ruolo di chi doveva riscuotere un conto e nel fare ciò cercava di non sollecitare troppo una cattiva pagatrice (che ero io).
> Ritorno dalle vacanze: per me, una mera prova di sopravvivenza, terminata con la sopravvivenza.
> Per lui: segno inequivocabile di un miglioramento.
> ...


Ma come è cominciato?


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se si vuole tenere unita una famiglia, non amando più ma essendo amati,  bisogna fingere fino in fondo.
> Fingere che ci sia ancora l'amore, che sia tutto immutato, qualsiasi cosa accada.
> Lo fanno in molti. Non condividono nulla. Nella più placida delle ipocrisie.
> Prendono decisioni, tradiscono, vanno avanti per anni, e se scoperti non scoprono neppure in quel caso le carte.
> ...


Sembra che tu faccia riferimento a un campione rappresentativo molto significativo ...
Da dove ti viene tutta questa consapevolezza?

Continui comunque a dare come feedback elementi che con la mia riflessione non hanno nulla a che vedere ...
Sembri un maestro di salto mortale carpiato all’indietro


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma come è cominciato?


Ho messo un edit al post di prima.
Come e' cominciato?
Molto presto.
In viaggio di nozze, quasi al termine, posto paradisiaco. Lui mi disse che  "a casa ci attendevano cose molto serie, di responsabilità, altro che cazzi". Quelle cose erano i casini vari combinati dai suoi genitori, che conoscevo solo in parte. Quei casini per inciso non vennero nemmeno a casa nostra. Mi mancò anche in quel momento di replicargli che non solo non mi sentivo in colpa per il godere del viaggio di nozze. Ma neppure nella posizione di pensare ai casini altrui come prospettiva del rientro.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Metti in ampio conto  (visto che ha cancellato e ha pure istruito l'amante) che *ti presenterà una realtà ampiamente falsata, più allo scopo di sapere cosa sai tu*.





danny ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Io stupidamente all'epoca ci cascai, così lei ebbe modo di ritarare ogni  volta i suoi incontri prendendo precauzioni per non farsi  scoprire.


Io sarei come Danny, neppure arriverei a concepire quanto indicato nel neretto.
Che anche solo leggerlo mi trovo così   

Non contano le parole ma contano i fatti, ma questa donna ha pur affermato lei stessa nella chat che ama il marito. Quindi io amo una persona, l'altro pensa sia così (in fondo nonostante il tradimento, visti i tanti anni insieme) e però penso di falsare una realtà allo scopo di sapere cosa sa l'altro?!?!?!? 

E' normale??? Secondo voi è normale???


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io sarei come Danny, neppure arriverei a concepire quanto indicato nel neretto.
> Che anche solo leggerlo mi trovo così  View attachment 13991 View attachment 13992
> 
> Non contano le parole ma contano i fatti, ma questa donna ha pur affermato lei stessa nella chat che ama il marito. Quindi io amo una persona, l'altro pensa sia così (in fondo nonostante il tradimento, visti i tanti anni insieme) e però penso di falsare una realtà allo scopo di sapere cosa sa l'altro?!?!?!?
> ...


Ha scritto di amare il marito per comunicare le regole ad un pretendente cui ha anche detto di aver avuto qualche storia NEL PASSATO.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ha scritto di amare il marito per comunicare le regole ad un pretendente cui ha anche detto di aver avuto qualche storia NEL PASSATO.


Con quel marito vuole continuarci a vivere, lei, ma che vivere è???

Anche perchè pure se cadi nel trabocchetto da mente criminale e ti mancano i lati tangibili, le prove (per fortuna ti sei pensata di consigliare una agenzia investigativa) la distorsione la percepisci. Capisci che l'altro vuol sapere cosa sai tu. E su queste basi vorresti continuare??? Ma vuoi mandare l'altro al manicomio o cosa??? 

Sei stato beccato. Vuoi continuare. Cala il sipario tu. No ancora stai lì a pensare a cosa si può nascondere?!?!?


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Con quel marito vuole continuarci a vivere, lei, ma che vivere è???
> 
> Anche perchè pure se cadi nel trabocchetto da mente criminale e ti mancano i lati tangibili, le prove (per fortuna ti sei pensata di consigliare una agenzia investigativa) la distorsione la percepisci. Capisci che l'altro vuol sapere cosa sai tu. E su queste basi vorresti continuare??? Ma vuoi mandare l'altro al manicomio o cosa???
> 
> Sei stato beccato. Vuoi continuare. Cala il sipario tu. No ancora stai lì a pensare a cosa si può nascondere?!?!?


Il sipario lo calo quando decido io.
Per il momento sei tu che mi cerchi per parlare. Parla che ti ascolto.
Sapere che nel frattempo ha fatto  "sparire" i precedenti amanti, e ha addestrato l'attuale  (al punto da chiedergli di cancellare le loro chattate) al probabile fine di dire  "sono state solo due volte, niente di che!", e' un plus.

Per tutto il resto c'è una che adesso pensa a tutelare se stessa, mica a parlare a lui. Ti pare che una beccata quasi in flagrante, anziché parlare subito, prima lasci passare qualche giorno per  "ripulire", e poi vada per parlare?
Sarà stata pure lei da un avvocato, che la avrà consigliata anzitutto di capire cosa lui ha in mano. E ora meno sa meglio e'. Se vuole parlare, parli lei di altro. Sipario a tempo dovuto, e prove nei giusti luoghi. Perché le devo scoprire e darti un vantaggio?


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sembra che tu faccia riferimento a un campione rappresentativo molto significativo ...
> Da dove ti viene tutta questa consapevolezza?
> 
> Continui comunque a dare come feedback elementi che con l*a mia riflessione non hanno nulla a che veder*e ...
> Sembri un maestro di salto mortale carpiato all’indietro


Di cosa stiamo parlando?
Sai che non riesco a seguirti? Ci siamo persi.
Prova a fare domande, poi ti rispondo, così riprendiamo il discorso.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il sipario lo calo quando decido io.
> Per il momento sei tu che mi cerchi per parlare. Parla che ti ascolto.
> Sapere che nel frattempo ha fatto  "sparire" i precedenti amanti, e ha addestrato l'attuale  (al punto da chiedergli di cancellare le loro chattate) al probabile fine di dire  "sono state solo due volte, niente di che!", e' un plus.
> 
> ...


Con tutto il rispetto Foglia, di continuare a convivere con qualcuno dove scattano sti meccanismi non mi verrebbe voglia. Cioè avere sotto lo stesso tetto una che si muove con il coniuge pensando a mosse di vantaggio, e magari tra qualche mese si pensa pure di uscirsene con frasi su amore, affetto, famiglia...
Ripeto qui a far la figa e voler infinocchiare il marito è la sua vita sta fottendo, credendo di fottere l'altro.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io sarei come Danny, neppure arriverei a concepire quanto indicato nel neretto.
> Che anche solo leggerlo mi trovo così  View attachment 13991 View attachment 13992
> 
> Non contano le parole ma contano i fatti, ma questa donna ha pur affermato lei stessa nella chat che ama il marito. Quindi io amo una persona, l'altro pensa sia così (in fondo nonostante il tradimento, visti i tanti anni insieme) e però penso di falsare una realtà allo scopo di sapere cosa sa l'altro?!?!?!?
> ...


Non userei la parola normale.
E' un uso dell'altro.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Con quel marito vuole continuarci a vivere, lei, ma che vivere è???
> 
> Anche perchè pure se cadi nel trabocchetto da mente criminale e ti mancano i lati tangibili, le prove (per fortuna ti sei pensata di consigliare una agenzia investigativa) la distorsione la percepisci. Capisci che l'altro vuol sapere cosa sai tu. E su queste basi vorresti continuare??? Ma vuoi mandare l'altro al manicomio o cosa???
> 
> Sei stato beccato. Vuoi continuare. Cala il sipario tu. No ancora stai lì a pensare a cosa si può nascondere?!?!?


Infatti è atroce.
Il significato è chiaro.
Quello che conta è ciò che vuoi tutelare.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Infatti è atroce.
> Il significato è chiaro.
> Quello che conta è ciò che vuoi tutelare.


Si ma quel che arriva a me è che lei vuol tutelare se stessa ma in qualcosa in cui lei stessa non crede. Perchè se ci credi non ti muovi così.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho messo un edit al post di prima.
> Come e' cominciato?
> Molto presto.
> In viaggio di nozze, quasi al termine, posto paradisiaco. Lui mi disse che  "a casa ci attendevano cose molto serie, di responsabilità, altro che cazzi". Quelle cose erano i casini vari combinati dai suoi genitori, che conoscevo solo in parte. Quei casini per inciso non vennero nemmeno a casa nostra. Mi mancò anche in quel momento di replicargli che non solo non mi sentivo in colpa per il godere del viaggio di nozze. Ma neppure nella posizione di pensare ai casini altrui come prospettiva del rientro.


Forse era un suo modo sgangherato per chiedere conforto per un problema dei genitori che lo angosciava e insieme gli creava sentimenti contrastanti?


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Con tutto il rispetto Foglia, di continuare a convivere con qualcuno dove scattano sti meccanismi non mi verrebbe voglia. Cioè avere sotto lo stesso tetto una che si muove con il coniuge pensando a mosse di vantaggio, e magari tra qualche mese si pensa pure di uscirsene con frasi su amore, affetto, famiglia...
> Ripeto qui a far la figa e voler infinocchiare il marito è la sua vita sta fottendo, credendo di fottere l'altro.


Non ci capiamo.
ADESSO della morale non se ne fa un fico secco nessuno.
C'è molto più nel concreto l'esame sulla assegnazione di una casa e/o su un eventuale contributo al mantenimento. Questa che piaccia o meno e' la ciccia.

Che influisce anche sulla libertà di lui di scegliere una separazione  (sono cornuto e devo pure essere mazziato lasciandole casa mia? O contribuendo al pagamento del suo affitto?). Come ci si può separare?
Prima domanda.
Come si può restare, in alternativa? La seconda domanda.

Ora: Vediamo lei. A quale delle due domande credi che lei stia provando a rispondere nella maniera più adeguata e coerente possibile?
"Caro, cosa ne vogliamo fare di questa  CAZZATA"? A cosa risponde? Ad evitare di uscire di casa. Con lui o senza di lui, credo esattamente in questo ordine.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Di cosa stiamo parlando?
> Sai che non riesco a seguirti?


Si, mi e’ sembrato.
Io sto dicendo che se il partner ti tradisce e una volta messo dinnanzi al tuo dolore non ti risparmia neppure l’ulteriore sofferenza di farti sentire un inutile disturbo... significa, non che è sincero e quindi devo pure esserne grato...significa che non abbiano davvero piu’ niente da dirci.
Questa è la mia riflessione ...
Sei d’accordo? 
Poi ci sarà chi mente lo stesso (boh), forse...chi continua a farsi comunque i fatti propri.... (boh, forse)..dai per scontato che non possa avvenire nulla di diverso ..e sulla base di quale tua esperienza personale ?  
Queste  sono supposizioni , a volte plausibili ..quella reazione invece è una certezza ...
Ma non è la certezza di onestà e sincerità ..e’ certezza che chi hai vicino davvero non ha la minima considerazione...e questa è una delusione che si aggiunge al resto...
Non so se mi spiego


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse era un suo modo sgangherato per chiedere conforto per un problema dei genitori che lo angosciava e insieme gli creava sentimenti contrastanti?


Può essere, di sicuro non erano questioni contingenti  (nel senso proprie di quel momento), ne' rivelatesi in viaggio di nozze, e fortunatamente meno che meno di salute. Avrei dovuto rispondere che con tutto il rispetto, ma non erano affari nostri. E che il mio pensiero era il rientro a casa con lui alla nostra vita. Fatta anche di confronti e problemi contingenti. Ma certo e' che due sposini pensano ad altro. Mi suonò malissimo al tempo quella frase. Ma tacqui. Non era una riflessione su certe scelte altrui scriteriate. Era proprio la cosa a cui pensare al ritorno, anzi ancora prima  
Fanculo va


----------



## disincantata (16 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Vigorvis è uno dei tanti prodotti che fanno parte del mio lavoro.
> Esatto, mi servono prove che forse non userò,  spenderò una cifra lo so,  questa sera
> Vedremo se sarà fattibile.



E che senso ha spendere e  buttare soldi in investigatori,  per mesi e mesi magari, o legali, per 8la madre dei tuoi figli?

La cosa logica e' parlarle, magari cominciando da voi due,  del vostro rapporto, fate sesso?  Come e' lei con te in quel caso?

La rabbia arriva ma poi passa. I figli e la loro senenita' sono molto piu' importanti. 

Ti ci vedi da solo???

Pensaci mille volte prima di passare in mano a professionisti una 'cosa' che magari e'  perdonabile.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo.
> ADESSO della morale non se ne fa un fico secco nessuno.
> C'è molto più nel concreto l'esame sulla assegnazione di una casa e/o su un eventuale contributo al mantenimento. Questa che piaccia o meno e' la ciccia.
> 
> ...


Questo lo hai deciso tu.
Ho visto troppe persone scoprire tradimenti e pluri tradimenti e poi non voler chiudere.
Non c’entra avere prove o no.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo lo hai deciso tu.
> Ho visto troppe persone scoprire tradimenti e pluri tradimenti e poi non voler chiudere.
> Non c’entra avere prove o no.


Voglio vedere quanti senza dovere mettere in discussione casa mutuo e troppi ammennicoli, coi figli grandi.


----------



## void (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il sipario lo calo quando decido io.
> Per il momento sei tu che mi cerchi per parlare. Parla che ti ascolto.
> Sapere che nel frattempo ha fatto  "sparire" i precedenti amanti, e ha addestrato l'attuale  (al punto da chiedergli di cancellare le loro chattate) al probabile fine di dire  "sono state solo due volte, niente di che!", e' un plus.
> 
> ...


Mi pare di ricordare che tu lavori nel ramo legale, io non sono esperto, ma penso che le uniche prove che lui puo' esibire in sede legale sono le foto.
 Tutto il resto, legalmente parlando, gli puo' servire solo per beccarsi una denuncia.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, mi e’ sembrato.
> Io sto dicendo che se il partner ti tradisce e una volta messo dinnanzi al tuo dolore non ti risparmia neppure l’ulteriore sofferenza di farti sentire un inutile disturbo... significa, non che è sincero e quindi devo pure esserne grato...significa che non abbiano davvero piu’ niente da dirci.
> Questa è la mia riflessione ...
> Sei d’accordo?
> ...


Ti spieghi.
Io non ci credo molto.
Chi ha tradito (forse anche una sola volta, ma certamente se ha tradito più volte) ha rotto un tabù, ammesso che lo abbia mai sentito. Una volta rotto, non costituisce più una cosa non praticabile.
Ma soprattutto per tradire è indispensabile mentire e questo crea o è il risultato di una distanza emotiva, ma oltre a questo è la rottura della confidenza. Il coniuge non è più la persona con cui parlare di tutto quello che passa per la testa. Si crea un filtro.
Il filtro è quello della convenienza. Non si parla del passato, si fa come se non fosse mai accaduto, si tacciono pensieri, immagini e sensazioni. Il filtro c’è sempre. E quindi perché parlare di quella occasione? Perché non viverla, con maggiore cautela?
Non credo neppure che le esperienze sessuali non si esprimano nei pensieri e nei gesti.
Non ci crederei.
Eppure tanti vogliono crederci.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Mi pare di ricordare che tu lavori nel ramo legale, io non sono esperto, ma penso che le uniche prove che lui puo' esibire in sede legale sono le foto.
> Tutto il resto, legalmente parlando, gli puo' servire solo per beccarsi una denuncia.


E' corretto.
Può esibire le foto. Poi se ha installato qualche mezzo di registrazione, per fare un esempio, potrebbe produrre le registrazioni avvenute tra loro due. Mai le intercettazioni tra lei e l'amante. E nemmeno mail tra lei e l'amante. Solo roba che lo riguarda come interlocutore, e senza la presenza di altri intervenienti.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Può essere, di sicuro non erano questioni contingenti  (nel senso proprie di quel momento), ne' rivelatesi in viaggio di nozze, e fortunatamente meno che meno di salute. Avrei dovuto rispondere che con tutto il rispetto, ma non erano affari nostri. E che il mio pensiero era il rientro a casa con lui alla nostra vita. Fatta anche di confronti e problemi contingenti. Ma certo e' che due sposini pensano ad altro. Mi suonò malissimo al tempo quella frase. Ma tacqui. Non era una riflessione su certe scelte altrui scriteriate. Era proprio la cosa a cui pensare al ritorno, anzi ancora prima
> Fanculo va


Io lo avrei trovato normale invece sentirlo come un problema comune.
Ognuno è diverso.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Voglio vedere quanti senza dovere mettere in discussione casa mutuo e troppi ammennicoli, coi figli grandi.


Ne ho letti tanti qui.
.Mi sono anche beccata della ingenua perché sostenevo, credendoci, chi diceva che si voleva separare.


----------



## Rosarose (16 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Con quel marito vuole continuarci a vivere, lei, ma che vivere è???
> 
> Anche perchè pure se cadi nel trabocchetto da mente criminale e ti mancano i lati tangibili, le prove (per fortuna ti sei pensata di consigliare una agenzia investigativa) la distorsione la percepisci. Capisci che l'altro vuol sapere cosa sai tu. E su queste basi vorresti continuare??? Ma vuoi mandare l'altro al manicomio o cosa???
> 
> Sei stato beccato. Vuoi continuare. Cala il sipario tu. No ancora stai lì a pensare a cosa si può nascondere?!?!?


È proprio questo che fa capire che è astuta che ha tradito sapendo quello che voleva, e anche adesso sa quello che vuole!
Vuole il marito, ma vuole anche la sua vita con gli amanti.
Non capisco perché ti meravigli? Perché è una donna??
Qui qualche uomo che conduce questa vita c'è e hanno dato sempre il loro punto di vista. [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] ad esempio non si è mai nascosto...
Ha sempre detto di fare di tutto per non farsi beccare.
Ora questa donna si è fatta beccare la sua messa in scena non ha retto. Cercherà di minimizzare e come ha scritto [MENTION=7069]Foglia[/MENTION] per farlo dovrà capire cosa realmente lui sa'.
Io ho capito che @Vigovirs conosce bene sua moglie e per questo ha agito con astuzia, tanto di cappello!!
Chi ha tradito con queste modalità per anni, con calcolo e premeditazione non può pentirsi, non può cospargersi di cenere il capo, non sarebbe credibile.
E tutti i discorsi che fa [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] sul suo di tradimento e che @Jaracanda rispedisce al mittente, facendo finta di non capire, mettono il riflettore su quelle personalità che vorrebbero potere continuare indisturbate ad avere TUTTO. 
Ora  sul tradimento di Danny sappiamo praticamente tutto, su quello di Jaracanda no! ( almeno io) ma il punto interessante da sviscerare sarebbe appunto:  Voi tradite/i che avete deciso di restare, perché credete al pentimento del vostro compagno/a ?
Cosa vi fa credere che ci sia realmente e che sia dettato dall'amore per voi?

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lo avrei trovato normale invece sentirlo come un problema comune.
> Ognuno è diverso.


Perché non hai avuto i miei suoceri.
Io le uniche volte che li ho visti entrare in casa mia (eccettuati inviti) sono state quando avevano bisogno di pigliare in prestito qualcosa. Spesso le chiavi della macchina. Altrimenti manco li vedevo. Non entro nel dettaglio della questione, ma non era nulla che sfuggisse alla loro responsabilità. E se la sono risolta eh. E' un po' diverso parlare di scelte che ti fanno soffrire, dal comunicare in viaggio di nozze che  "la festa è finita" per quel motivo. Usò anche queste parole. La festa è finita. Va là... Non era un problema  "comune", nella misura in cui la sua sofferenza per certi comportamenti non solo non è stata mai portata, ma è stata proprio negata. Consigli non ne voleva. E alura?


----------



## disincantata (16 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> È difficile... alla fine penso di sì, che si possa tradire anche se si ama.
> 
> Ma lo vedo come un amore in saldo, che si svuota del rispetto e della lealtà, un sentimento che calpestiamo in nome di un desiderio egoistico, il cui soddisfacimento è prioritario rispetto alla eventualità di causare del male.
> 
> Chi lo vorrebbe un amore così?



Allora bisognerebbe sempre lasciare chi ci tradisce????

Ad essere da sole la voglia sarebbe immediata. Poi si valuta.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Aprile 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> E che senso ha spendere e  buttare soldi in investigatori,  per mesi e mesi magari, o legali, per 8la madre dei tuoi figli?
> 
> La cosa logica e' parlarle, magari cominciando da voi due,  del vostro rapporto, fate sesso?  Come e' lei con te in quel caso?
> 
> ...




[video=youtube_share;ZD6nd8lHkQc]https://youtu.be/ZD6nd8lHkQc[/video]


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Si, mi e’ sembrato.
> Io sto dicendo che se il partner ti tradisce e una volta messo dinnanzi al tuo dolore non ti risparmia neppure l’ulteriore sofferenza di farti sentire un inutile disturbo... significa, non che è sincero e quindi devo pure esserne grato...significa che non abbiano davvero piu’ niente da dirci.
> Questa è la mia riflessione ...
> Sei d’accordo?
> ...


Sì, ho compreso.
Diciamo che nel mio caso io avrei avuto subito le possibilità di capire qual era il legame che pretendeva chi avevo di fronte, ma non ho voluto comunque accettare quello che dal di fuori - senza coinvolgimento, che maschera tutto in entrambi i casi - è apparsa come una certezza.
Negli altri casi invece domina il sospetto, che può trovare risposta solo più in là nel tempo.
Una risposta che può essere positiva o negativa o non arrivare mai.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Voglio vedere quanti senza dovere mettere in discussione casa mutuo e troppi ammennicoli, coi figli grandi.


Molti meno.

Senza figli e casa, poi, direi nessuno.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> È proprio questo che fa capire che è astuta che ha tradito sapendo quello che voleva, e anche adesso sa quello che vuole!
> Vuole il marito, ma vuole anche la sua vita con gli amanti.
> Non capisco perché ti meravigli? Perché è una donna??
> Qui qualche uomo che conduce questa vita c'è e hanno dato sempre il loro punto di vista. @_Arcistufo_ ad esempio non si è mai nascosto...
> ...


Già. Io non ci credo.


----------



## Rosarose (16 Aprile 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora bisognerebbe sempre lasciare chi ci tradisce????
> 
> Ad essere da sole la voglia sarebbe immediata. Poi si valuta.


Certo si valuta...ma si deve valutare con estrema consapevolezza, facendosi mille domande.
E avendo ben chiaro come, per quanto tempo è avvenuto il tradimento. Se il traditore ha lasciato solo perché stato scoperto, se è credibile un pentimento.
Tra tutto, quello che mi incuriosisce di più è appunto il pentimento.
Io potrei credere ad un pentimento se il tradimento ha avuto ad esempio vita breve, se è stato condotto tra i tormenti, con ripetuti tentativi di lasciare l'amante, se effettivamente non si è cercato in modo attivo ecc ecc


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## disincantata (16 Aprile 2019)

Io  sono  felice  di essere rimasta con mio marito, e la cosa che mi piace di più e'  il rapporto quotidiano che ha con  una figlia, storia lunga da raccontare,  ma davvero vederli insieme alla sera e' bellissimo. Poi lei ha casa sua, vicino.
Poi ci sto bene insieme e mi piace molto lui, la voglia di strozzarlo ormai e'  pochissima,  non sta mai bene, ci rido sopra e glielo dico ogni tanto,  che si e' cercato tutti i malanni, vero.e' andata così,  e sto tornando a casa  dopo 15 giorni al mare sola,  felice di vederlo  e stare in famiglia e poi sola con lui.


Non posso sapere come srebbeanfata lasciandolo. ,So che le figlie preferiscono stare tutti insieme,a che se sono grandi e fuori casa.

E pure per le ferie vogliono venire tutte da noi con i vari fidanzati, mi tocca  organizzare i turni.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> È proprio questo che fa capire che è astuta che ha tradito sapendo quello che voleva, e anche adesso sa quello che vuole!
> Vuole il marito, ma vuole anche la sua vita con gli amanti.
> Non capisco perché ti meravigli? Perché è una donna??
> Qui qualche uomo che conduce questa vita c'è e hanno dato sempre il loro punto di vista. @_Arcistufo_ ad esempio non si è mai nascosto...
> ...


Il sesso di appartenenza non ha nulla a che vedere.  [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] che si fa beccare chattando davanti alla moglie e facendole credere che è un passatempo non me lo ci vedo. Non riesco neppure a immaginarlo che annaspa tentando di minimizzare su invenzioni tirare fuori sul momento in stile mi arrampico sugli specchi.
Poi tutto può essere.

Questa donna non era al primo tradimento, si è fatta beccare perchè in qualche modo ha integrato la modalità di ricerca di amanti in chat dentro le mure domestiche. Sostanzialmente broccolando davanti al marito, sul divano di casa, seduta vicino a lui. E' arrivata ad un punto tale, mi pare, di dare per scontato che l'altro non capisse niente di niente, o forse che non gli prestasse interesse.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ne ho letti tanti qui.
> .Mi sono anche beccata della ingenua perché sostenevo, credendoci, chi diceva che si voleva separare.


Poterlo fare, senza incorrere in un "devasto" anche materiale, e' in sé scelta di maggior libertà rispetto a chi sceglie di restare per non trovarsi fuori casa. Sul resto, ha la scelta di vedere obiettivamente lei. E un vantaggio: che lei non sa che lui sa già parecchio. Non lo deve immaginare o ipotizzare. Non può credere a improbabili balle, ma al contempo può ascoltare veramente lei.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché non hai avuto i miei suoceri.
> Io le uniche volte che li ho visti entrare in casa mia (eccettuati inviti) sono state quando avevano bisogno di pigliare in prestito qualcosa. Spesso le chiavi della macchina. Altrimenti manco li vedevo. Non entro nel dettaglio della questione, ma non era nulla che sfuggisse alla loro responsabilità. E se la sono risolta eh. E' un po' diverso parlare di scelte che ti fanno soffrire, dal comunicare in viaggio di nozze che  "la festa è finita" per quel motivo. Usò anche queste parole. La festa è finita. Va là... Non era un problema  "comune", nella misura in cui la sua sofferenza per certi comportamenti non solo non è stata mai portata, ma è stata proprio negata. Consigli non ne voleva. E alura?


Boh.
Non lo so. Io ero molto esigente nei confronti delle emozioni. Non accettavo indifferenza.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

eh, anch'io per la famiglia sono contento.
Lo sono per le amicizie comuni, per certe abitudini, perché siamo rimasti amici e ci vogliamo bene. 
Per i momenti che vivo ancora e sono contento.
Per il fatto che siamo ancora tutti e tre qui.
Questo malgrado ciò che mi manca.
Si è contenti su un altro piano.


----------



## francoff (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> eh, anch'io per la famiglia sono contento.
> Lo sono per le amicizie comuni, per certe abitudini, perché siamo rimasti amici e ci vogliamo bene.
> Per i momenti che vivo ancora e sono contento.
> Per il fatto che siamo ancora tutti e tre qui.
> ...


Non è comunque poco.


----------



## Vigorvis (16 Aprile 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il senso è cosa vi ha portato a dormire in stanze separate, dove si perde intimità di coppia e contatto. Un allontanamento, che già di per se dovrebbe far capire che c'è un'anomalia nel rapporto.
> Non ho capito se tutto è partito con i tuoi sospetti o è una scelta fatta in precedenza.
> Ti faccio un esempio, un mio amico dorme nello studio da un anno e non fa l'amore con la moglie da altrettanto tempo.
> A lui va bene così.
> ...


Ho capito. allora come già ti ho scritto, sabato pomeriggio ho svuotato il mio armadio e mi sono trasferito in un altra camera da letto.   mai successo in tanti anni di matrimonio. E ovvio che ho voluto dare un taglio essendo che con il primo confronto non è andato a buon fine. Prima facevamo l'amore regolarmente,  non c'è stato nessun cambiamento, e sempre stata la stessa persona con me.


----------



## Foglia (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh.
> Non lo so. Io ero molto esigente nei confronti delle emozioni. Non accettavo indifferenza.


E hai ragione.


----------



## Eagle72 (16 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Voi tradite/i che avete deciso di restare, perché credete al pentimento del vostro compagno/a ?
> Cosa vi fa credere che ci sia realmente e che sia dettato dall'amore per voi?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Ha chiuso subito con un messaggio dicendo che voleva chiudere, che amava me  e io le bambine erano le cose a cui teneva di più. Certo dopo ha avuto sofferenza per distacco e per aver capito che questa cosa aveva procurato dolore immenso e un cambio definitivo della nostra coppia. Fino ad allora erano due binari paralleli. Era convinta che mai avrei scoperto e che avrebbe chiuso. In tutti i mesi successivi ha fatto di tutto per ricostruire, da gesti piccoli a eclatanti. Certo non è più come prima per me. Sapere di cosa è stata capace mi tiene in uno stato di paura e distacco, eppure la amo e non ho motivi concreti per dubitare ad oggi. Mi ha aiutato a capire certe dinamiche avere in parte vissuto qualcosa di simile. Non mi ha aiutato le differenze avute nelle scelte fatte


----------



## francoff (16 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ha chiuso subito con un messaggio dicendo che voleva chiudere, che amava me  e io le bambine erano le cose a cui teneva di più. Certo dopo ha avuto sofferenza per distacco e per aver capito che questa cosa aveva procurato dolore immenso e un cambio definitivo della nostra coppia. Fino ad allora erano due binari paralleli. Era convinta che mai avrei scoperto e che avrebbe chiuso. In tutti i mesi successivi ha fatto di tutto per ricostruire, da gesti piccoli a eclatanti. Certo non è più come prima per me. Sapere di cosa è stata capace mi tiene in uno stato di paura e distacco, eppure la amo e non ho motivi concreti per dubitare ad oggi. Mi ha aiutato a capire certe dinamiche avere in parte vissuto qualcosa di simile. Non mi ha aiutato le differenze avute nelle scelte fatte


Potrei fotocopiare la tua risposta e farla mia.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

francoff ha detto:


> Non è comunque poco.


Assolutamente no.


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2019)

francoff ha detto:


> Potrei fotocopiare la tua risposta e farla mia.


  Non ricordo, sei ancora insieme e siete all' estero mi sembra, ....ora come va in generale?


----------



## Eagle72 (16 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ricordo, sei ancora insieme e siete all' estero mi sembra, ....ora come va in generale?


Potrei fotocopiare la tua domanda e farla mia


----------



## spleen (16 Aprile 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Potrei fotocopiare la tua domanda e farla mia


  ?


----------



## Eagle72 (16 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> ?


Volevo fare stesse domande a francoff...mi hai fregato sul tempo


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> C*erto si valuta...ma si deve valutare con estrema consapevolezza, facendosi mille domande.*
> E avendo ben chiaro come, per quanto tempo è avvenuto il tradimento. Se il traditore ha lasciato solo perché stato scoperto, se è credibile un pentimento.
> Tra tutto, quello che mi incuriosisce di più è appunto il pentimento.
> Io potrei credere ad un pentimento se il tradimento ha avuto ad esempio vita breve, se è stato condotto tra i tormenti, con ripetuti tentativi di lasciare l'amante, se effettivamente non si è cercato in modo attivo ecc ecc
> ...


Non è solo il tradimento a dover stare su un piatto della bilancia.
C'è tutto il resto, il mondo che è stato costruito e resta in piedi finché c'è una famiglia.
Anche questo pesa e contribuisce a prendere una decisione, il più possibile meno svantaggiosa.
Anche la chiarezza sui sentimenti in gioco è fondamentale: io posso considerare valida una famiglia che sta insieme per i figli, perché vive ancora dei bei momenti insieme, e tante altre cose che possiamo definire importanti.
Però la chiarezza sugli obiettivi mi dà un'idea di quale impegno e su quali fronti io debba investire.
Non posso credere o aspettarmi un legame basato sull'amore quando non c'è più, per esempio.
Se ne sono al corrente,  di conseguenza, metto da parte anche la mia fedeltà e tutto ciò che all'amore si lega e mi dò la possibilità di trovare, se capita, per esempio, altrove  ciò che nella coppia non c'è più, non ottempero al rispetto di un patto che dall'altro lato si è mostrato essere un peso.
E' un esempio, poi ognuno può metterci quello che vuole nelle varie istanze, ma il tradimento deve ridefinire la coppia dando un diverso peso all'io.
Non può basarsi sul ripristino di quel che c'era prima o sull'attesa di una conferma di "buona condotta" da parte del traditore. 
Io l'ho fatto: parlo per esperienza. E' inutile.


----------



## Rosarose (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è solo il tradimento a dover stare su un piatto della bilancia.
> C'è tutto il resto, il mondo che è stato costruito e resta in piedi finché c'è una famiglia.
> Anche questo pesa e contribuisce a prendere una decisione, il più possibile meno svantaggiosa.
> Anche la chiarezza sui sentimenti in gioco è fondamentale: io posso considerare valida una famiglia che sta insieme per i figli, perché vive ancora dei bei momenti insieme, e tante altre cose che possiamo definire importanti.
> ...


Tra tutti quelli che qui scrivono, hai cosi ben descritto qual è stato il tuo lungo percorso, come sei dopo anni arrivato alla consapevolezza di quello che vivi e di quello che ti aspetti, che tutti i traditi che hanno deciso di restare, dovrebbero ( secondo me!) fare altrettanto, con la stessa stupefacente lucidità!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Lostris (16 Aprile 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Allora bisognerebbe sempre lasciare chi ci tradisce????
> 
> Ad essere da sole la voglia sarebbe immediata. Poi si valuta.


Non intendo questo, ognuno fa le sue scelte in base alle situazioni che vive e a tutti i parametri del caso. 

Non mi sento di criticare le decisioni altrui, quali che siano.

Che si sbatta fuori nell'immediato il fedifrago o si cerchi di restare insieme, credo che l'importante sia decidere in base a ciò che si ritiene importante.

Le persone non sono perfette, così le relazioni. Però il bilancio dovrebbe essere in positivo.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Aprile 2019)

francoff ha detto:


> Potrei fotocopiare la tua risposta e farla mia.



Idem C.s.d.
Oggi era in ufficio da sola, avrebbe potuto chattare con l'amante tutto il tempo. O forse solo lavorare.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Ora  sul tradimento di Danny sappiamo praticamente tutto, su quello di Jaracanda no! ( almeno io) ma il punto interessante da sviscerare sarebbe appunto:  Voi tradite/i che avete deciso di restare, perché credete al pentimento del vostro compagno/a ?
> Cosa vi fa credere che ci sia realmente e che sia dettato dall'amore per voi?
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


E da cosa senno'? Dai soldi? No  Dai figli? No Cosa rimane esattamente?


----------



## Rosarose (16 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E da cosa senno'? Dai soldi? No  Dai figli? No Cosa rimane esattamente?


Che fai rispondi a domande con altre domande?? Se ti sei dato delle risposte scrivile e argomenta cosa ti ha convinto della veridicita' delle stesse...


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E da cosa senno'? Dai soldi? No  Dai figli? No Cosa rimane esattamente?


Può derivare da tutto un insieme di convenienze che potrebbero non avere la stessa importanza per il tradito.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Che fai rispondi a domande con altre domande?? Se ti sei dato delle risposte scrivile e argomenta cosa ti ha convinto della veridicita' delle stesse...Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Dalla prima che hai detto


----------



## alberto15 (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può derivare da tutto un insieme di convenienze che potrebbero non avere la stessa importanza per il tradito.



dal fatto che prendere il pisello da un tizio forse era una cosa piccola piccola rispetto a tutto il resto.....


----------



## Minas Tirith (16 Aprile 2019)

Vai subito da un avvocato, non essere ingenuo. Lei sicuro sta barcamenandosi per tutelare la sua situazione. Ora che sei martello, batti. Da una così, aspettati di tutto.... Non farti fregare.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> dal fatto che prendere il pisello da un tizio forse era una cosa piccola piccola rispetto a tutto il resto.....


Lo si capisce dopo però


----------



## alberto15 (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo si capisce dopo però


assolutamente si, precedentemente e' prendere il pene che sembra la cosa piu' gratificante di questo mondo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> assolutamente si, precedentemente e' prendere il pene che sembra la cosa piu' gratificante di questo mondo.


Poiché io non riduco tutto a sesso, non la trovo una spiegazione soddisfacente.
Poi una dovrebbe essere completamente scema a capirlo dopo.


----------



## francoff (16 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ricordo, sei ancora insieme e siete all' estero mi sembra, ....ora come va in generale?


Va bene, essere qui aiuta, aiuta me. Ci stiamo ritrovando anche perchè questa era la vita che facevamo da giovani con i figli piccoli , uno fu battezzato in Mozambico. Tra un anno finirò il lavoro qui ma penso che non rientreremo. Stiamo valutando di andare in Nord America e stabilirci definitivamente. Non è che tutto sia passato, non si può dimenticare , però ci si pensa sempre meno meno e si vive bene lo stesso.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Poiché io non riduco tutto a sesso, non la trovo una spiegazione soddisfacente.
> Poi una dovrebbe essere completamente scema a capirlo dopo.


E qui hai ragione, non e' effettivamente una cosa solo di sesso ma di "gratificazione" di "adorazione" ad una donna piace essere al centro delle attenzioni (non solo sessuali) di un uomo. Essere la sua dea la sua musa , nel caso di mia moglie la sua troia. E' questo che le piaceva. Non essere scopata in se'


----------



## alberto15 (16 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non può basarsi sul ripristino di quel che c'era prima o sull'attesa di una conferma di "buona condotta" da parte del traditore.
> Io l'ho fatto: parlo per esperienza. E' inutile.


Non e' che quello che vale per te deve valere per tutti. Ne parlavo giusto con mia moglie ieri


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E qui hai ragione, non e' effettivamente una cosa solo di sesso ma di "gratificazione" di "adorazione" ad una donna piace essere al centro delle attenzioni (non solo sessuali) di un uomo. Essere la sua dea la sua musa , nel caso di mia moglie la sua troia. E' questo che le piaceva. Non essere scopata in se'


Parla per chi conosci tu.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parla per chi conosci tu.


Quindi in un uomo a te non piace essere al centro delle sue attenzioni. Preferisci essere la sua serva o che ti ignori


----------



## alberto15 (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Parla per chi conosci tu.


Infatti ho scritto "nel caso di mia moglie...." se leggi. Mizzega se sei acida oggi


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Per me, no.
> L'amore non è una entità in nome della quale va tutto bene perché l'ho scelto io. Non è un legame. E' un contenitore. Ti ho scelta e continuo a sceglierti perché mi piaci. E perché mi piaci? Perché sei la mia scelta di allora? Perché sei uguale ad allora? Perché siccome ti ho scelta allora seguito a farmiti piacere? Questo è il modo migliore per pigliare quella brocca dal frigo, metterci distrattamente qualcosa, mentre magari uno seguita a bere, l'altro abbozza e intanto va al bar.
> L'amore mettere del buono tutti i giorni, non aprire il frigo che si è scelto, buttare nella brocca la prima roba che capita a tiro, vedere il fondo ammuffito ma... tanto chi lo rimesta?..., e pensare che l'altro sia di bocca buona perché tanto la brocca la si è scelta insieme quando le fragole e lo yogurt erano belli facili che bastava quasi il loro pensiero. La realtà è che vengono tempi in cui bisogna capire che yogurt e fragole  "facili" sono l'illusione dell'amore. E che l'amore non è un caso, non è scelta che fu, ma è trovarsi a scrivere  "compro il latte" e avere in risposta  "allora io la menta".


Standing ovation


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti spieghi.
> Io non ci credo molto.
> Chi ha tradito (forse anche una sola volta, ma certamente se ha tradito più volte) ha rotto un tabù, ammesso che lo abbia mai sentito. Una volta rotto, non costituisce più una cosa non praticabile.
> Ma soprattutto per tradire è indispensabile mentire e questo crea o è il risultato di una distanza emotiva, ma oltre a questo è la rottura della confidenza. Il coniuge non è più la persona con cui parlare di tutto quello che passa per la testa. Si crea un filtro.
> ...


Credo che per ogni cosa di debba fare un distinguo.  Ogni caso può avere retroscena differenti


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quindi in un uomo a te non piace essere al centro delle sue attenzioni. Preferisci essere la sua serva o che ti ignori


Essere il centro di qualcuno non mi piace e trovo che sia una forma narcisistica reciproca.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Infatti ho scritto "nel caso di mia moglie...." se leggi. Mizzega se sei acida oggi


No. Hai generalizzato sui desideri delle donne.
Poi in quanto a sentirsi troia (so che non vengo capita) a me sembra anche una forma retriva e dicotomica della considerazione di sé e svilente della sessualità.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Credo che per ogni cosa di debba fare un distinguo.  Ogni caso può avere retroscena differenti


Ovviamente ogni persona è diversa e si hanno anche esperienze diverse.
Io non ho fiducia in questo tipo di redenzione. Eppure rispetto agli autori di reati ci credo. Credo alla giustizia riparativa.  Ma dipende, non credo che possa funzionare per tutti e la messa in prova è o dovrebbe essere molto rigorosa.


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente ogni persona è diversa e si hanno anche esperienze diverse.
> Io non ho fiducia in questo tipo di redenzione. Eppure rispetto agli autori di reati ci credo. Credo alla giustizia riparativa.  Ma dipende, non credo che possa funzionare per tutti e la messa in prova è o dovrebbe essere molto rigorosa.


Continua a tornarmi in mente Marietto. ...


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Continua a tornarmi in mente Marietto. ...


È un caso particolare di un breve tradimento subito scoperto e rientrato.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Essere il centro di qualcuno non mi piace e trovo che sia una forma narcisistica reciproca.


Puoi  stare anche a lati eh


----------



## alberto15 (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Hai generalizzato sui desideri delle donne.
> Poi in quanto a sentirsi troia (so che non vengo capita) a me sembra anche una forma retriva e dicotomica della considerazione di sé e svilente della sessualità.


Parla per chi conosci....


----------



## Divì (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un caso particolare di un breve tradimento subito scoperto e rientrato.


Subito non proprio, qualche mese. Ma non scoperto.... Intuito da lei e confessato da lui. Un insieme favorevole di circostanze che - consentendo lui ad un periodo di "vigilanza speciale" - ha permesso un ritorno alla normalità. Una rarità. Un bravo ragazzo.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Divì ha detto:


> Subito non proprio, qualche mese. Ma non scoperto.... Intuito da lei e confessato da lui. Un insieme favorevole di circostanze che - consentendo lui ad un periodo di "vigilanza speciale" - ha permesso un ritorno alla normalità. Una rarità. Un bravo ragazzo.


Sì. Grande [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION]


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Parla per chi conosci....


Infatti parlo per me :mexican:


----------



## Minas Tirith (16 Aprile 2019)

Questa ha portato avanti 3 storie extra negli anni, con tre uomini diversi e per periodi di tempo anche piuttosto lunghi (uno lunghissimo), questo solo per ció che vigor è riuscito a scoprire. Praticamente, pur sposata, viveva tipo dei fidanzamenti, come nulla fosse. Per quanto abile fosse, va cmqe detto che non accorgersi di cotanta “espansività” è davvero grave, non si puó non vedere segnali di atteggiamenti quasi predatori di tua moglie.. ad ogni modo non è una “colpa” in senso stretto. Una del genere, per me, va mandata via a calci in ... e sputtanata senza ritegno. 
Se vuoi fare la meretrice, fallo come si deve. 
Tutto ció conferma che la fiducia non va, MAI, concessa neanche a chi dimostri di meritarla. MAI.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Aprile 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Questa ha portato avanti 3 storie extra negli anni, con tre uomini diversi e per periodi di tempo anche piuttosto lunghi (uno lunghissimo), *questo solo per ció che vigor è riuscito a scoprire*. Praticamente, *pur sposata, viveva tipo dei fidanzamenti*, come nulla fosse. Per quanto abile fosse, va cmqe detto che non accorgersi di cotanta “espansività” è davvero grave, non si puó non vedere segnali di atteggiamenti quasi predatori di tua moglie.. ad ogni modo non è una “colpa” in senso stretto. Una del genere, per me, va mandata via a calci in ... e sputtanata senza ritegno.
> Se vuoi fare la meretrice, fallo come si deve.
> Tutto ció conferma che la fiducia non va, MAI, concessa neanche a chi dimostri di meritarla. MAI.


8 mesi + 2 anni + pochi mesi l'ultimo

V. ha scoperto perchè si è rivolto ad un'agenzia investigativa, è proprio qui la differenza a mio parere, altrimenti sarebbe rimasto il dubbio che fossero modi per farsi navigata come era stato ipotizzato pagine e pagine indietro.
Quanti nel forum si sono rivolti ad un'agenzia? Non che V. può aver dubbio, ipotesi, forse che si forse che no.
Riguardo il secondo neretto mi ponevo anch'io questi dubbi, ma come fa non vedere? E' impossibile non si renda conto, cosa che mi faceva prendere per vera "la crisi". Ma questo forum è la prova che non è vero.


----------



## disincantata (16 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> 8 mesi + 2 anni + pochi mesi l'ultimo
> 
> V. ha scoperto perchè si è rivolto ad un'agenzia investigativa, è proprio qui la differenza a mio parere, altrimenti sarebbe rimasto il dubbio che fossero modi per farsi navigata come era stato ipotizzato pagine e pagine indietro.
> Quanti nel forum si sono rivolti ad un'agenzia? Non che V. può aver dubbio, ipotesi, forse che si forse che no.
> Riguardo il secondo neretto mi ponevo anch'io questi dubbi, ma come fa non vedere? E' impossibile non si renda conto, cosa che mi faceva prendere per vera "la crisi". Ma questo forum è la prova che non è vero.



In 3gg l'agenzia ha scoperto tutto????


----------



## Marjanna (16 Aprile 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> In 3gg l'agenzia ha scoperto tutto????


Non credo sia tema del topic approfondire le competenze di un'agenzia.
Se pollicino lascia le briciole quando cammina qualche uccellino potrebbe passare.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> In 3gg l'agenzia ha scoperto tutto????


Non ti porre queste domande.
Chiaramente per privacy ha omesso qualcosa.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ovviamente ogni persona è diversa e si hanno anche esperienze diverse.
> Io non ho fiducia in questo tipo di redenzione. Eppure rispetto agli autori di reati ci credo. Credo alla giustizia riparativa.  Ma dipende, non credo che possa funzionare per tutti e la messa in prova è o dovrebbe essere molto rigorosa.


Sono d’accordo
Penso comunque che non possano esistere relazioni perfette,  ma coppie che decidono di arrendersi e altre no


----------



## Brunetta (16 Aprile 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo
> Penso comunque che non possano esistere relazioni perfette,  ma coppie che decidono di arrendersi e altre no


Il caso del tradimento è un caso particolare, non riesco a paragonarlo ad altre forme di “colpa”.
Chi tradisce più volte acquisisce una indulgenza nei confronti del flirtare che è difficile che diventi intransigenza. 
Come mi disse un amico, anzi più amici, l’unico vero deterrente è la paura di essere beccati.
Però da ciò discendono cose non belle.


----------



## danny (16 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> dal fatto che prendere il pisello da un tizio forse era una cosa piccola piccola rispetto a tutto il resto.....


Per una cosa piccola rischi di buttare via tutto il resto che ritieni così importante?


----------



## alberto15 (17 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Per una cosa piccola rischi di buttare via tutto il resto che ritieni così importante?


Si ...quando prendere il pene ti sembra la cosa piu' bella del mondo ....


----------



## alberto15 (17 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il caso del tradimento è un caso particolare, non riesco a paragonarlo ad altre forme di “colpa”.
> Chi tradisce più volte acquisisce una indulgenza nei confronti del flirtare che è difficile che diventi intransigenza.
> Come mi disse un amico, anzi più amici, l’unico vero deterrente è la paura di essere beccati.
> Però da ciò discendono cose non belle.


Gli uomini sono dei minchioni te lo dico per esperienza.... fanno le cose senza riflettere sulle conseguenze


----------



## Brunetta (17 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Gli uomini sono dei minchioni te lo dico per esperienza.... fanno le cose senza riflettere sulle conseguenze


Una volta.
Più e più volte con donne diverse, sanno benissimo cosa stanno facendo.


----------



## void (17 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ho capito. allora come già ti ho scritto, sabato pomeriggio ho svuotato il mio armadio e mi sono trasferito in un altra camera da letto.   mai successo in tanti anni di matrimonio. E ovvio che ho voluto dare un taglio essendo che con il primo confronto non è andato a buon fine. Prima facevamo l'amore regolarmente,  non c'è stato nessun cambiamento, e sempre stata la stessa persona con me.


Come va? 

Hai parlato con il tuo avvocato?


----------



## Vigorvis (18 Aprile 2019)

*X Marjanna.*

Questa mattina gli ho mandato un WhatsApp.   Lo rassicurata sul quel punto.
Certamente non sarò io a dare spiegazioni ai figli,  ma come tu hai detto, sicuramente faranno molte domande.  Sara lei a rispondere.


----------



## spleen (18 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Questa mattina gli ho mandato un WhatsApp.   Lo rassicurata sul quel punto. Certamente non sarò io a dare spiegazioni ai figli,  ma come tu hai detto, sicuramente faranno molte domande.  Sara lei a rispondere.


  Quale è il suo atteggiamento con te ora?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Questa mattina gli ho mandato un WhatsApp.   Lo rassicurata sul quel punto.
> Certamente non sarò io a dare spiegazioni ai figli,  ma come tu hai detto, sicuramente faranno molte domande.  Sara lei a rispondere.


Ma ti aveva già tradito in passato e avevi perdonato?


----------



## Vigorvis (18 Aprile 2019)

*X Rosarose*

Abbiamo deciso di non dire niente di quello che è successo, diremo solo che tra noi le cose non vanno più bene.  Siamo sotto queste benedette feste,  poi decideremo con calma { spero} il dafarsi.


----------



## Vigorvis (18 Aprile 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Quale è il suo atteggiamento con te ora?


Incazzata!!!!


----------



## patroclo (18 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Incazzata!!!!


ma con te o in generale?


----------



## farmer (18 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Incazzata!!!![
> Ma   non dovresti essere tu l'incazzato? ......ma vi parlate o è scena muta da sabato?
> Se fosse pentita e volesse salvare il salvabile dovrebbe essere lei ora fare la vittima è chiedere venia in ginocchio.........mah....
> .atteggiamento singolare


----------



## Minas Tirith (18 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Incazzata!!!!


Da non credere... pure incazzata... roba da sbatterla fuori a pedate in c...


----------



## danny (18 Aprile 2019)

Non è incazzata. È aggressiva.


----------



## Vigorvis (18 Aprile 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ma con te o in generale?


Con me ovvio!!!!


----------



## Vigorvis (18 Aprile 2019)

farmer ha detto:


> Vigorvis ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Incazzata!!!![
> ...


----------



## Marjanna (18 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Con me ovvio!!!!


Se rimane incazzata pure dopo averla rassicurata sul punto figli non so che dire...
Ma a quanto pare certe persone si incazzano pure. Spiegazione psicologica ignota


----------



## stany (18 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vero. Però mi ricordo @_Ingenua_ a cui lui aveva parlato quasi infastidito per la "perdita della sua libertà", percui per una cosa fatta da lui in un certo senso aveva scaricato la colpa verso l'amante, e non è escluso anche verso la moglie (magari senza dichiararlo). A conferma del neretto.
> E riguardo un altro tuo commento. Volere figli per "l'orologio biologico" è altrettanto segno di immaturità. Non sono pupazzi che ti svegli un giorno e decidi che ne vuoi uno. I figli hanno bisogno di un padre e di una madre, non è uno da solo decide che vuole un figlio, si decide in due dopo anni in cui almeno si è testata la relazione (a 35 anni, almeno per una donna, già è tardi dunque). Anche se si possono avere figli in taluni casi dopo di anta troppo divario generazionale non va bene, e si sa benissimo anche a 20 anni. Poi c'è chi fa figli come Briatore, ma dubito altamente che lui possa essere padre nel senso tradizionale del termine. Quando gli gira si rivolgerà al figlio. Ma voglio vedere persone avanti con l'età che corrono dietro a un bimbo al parco, o si trovano a 60 anni a dover gestire adolescenti.


Io....ho 51 anni più di mio figlio! 
Effettivamente lo scarto generazionale è tanto; ma basta avere buona salute ed un poco di voglia.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Io....ho 51 anni più di mio figlio!
> Effettivamente lo scarto generazionale è tanto; ma basta avere buona salute ed un poco di voglia.


Concordo.
Solo dopo una certa età non si può fare scuola guida a un figlio. Credo che sarebbe brutto. 



Requisiti dell'accompagnatore
L'accompagnatore del non patentato deve avere i seguenti requisiti:


essere titolare di patente di guida di categoria B o superiore da almeno dieci anni;
la patente può essere rilasciata anche da un altro Stato dell'Unione europea da almeno 5 anni;
non deve avere un'età superiore ai *60* anni;
non deve aver subito provvedimenti di sospensione della patente di guida, a titolo di sanzione amministrativa.


continua su: https://motori.fanpage.it/foglio-rosa-patente-b/
http://motori.fanpage.it/


----------



## farmer (18 Aprile 2019)

Preoccupazione piu grossa non far sapere agli altri la verità, non parlare con il marito per vedere di salvare il matrimonio....a calci in culo


----------



## Minas Tirith (18 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> farmer ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non abbiamo avuto modo di parlare,  anche perché a casa rientro sul tardi. Abbiamo avuto un altro confronto l'altra sera,   con mezze verità,  io lo lasciata parlare e ho solo  ascoltato,  e come già avevo intuito mi voleva lasciare il secondo telefonino per leggere le loro chat.  Io non lo voluto perché so già che è stato modificato. Ma lei non lo sa.  Alla fine  pretendeva che tornarsi a dormire nella nostra camera da letto,  perché questa sera rientra mia figlia, domani rientra l'altro,  e domenica come ogni anno in questa festività pasquale, viene il fratello con la moglie, ospiti per due giorni, e io occupo  la camera degli ospiti.  Il motivo principale è che non vuole che i figli ci vedano separati, e altrettanto la sua famiglia.
> ...


----------



## alberto15 (18 Aprile 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io  sono  felice  di essere rimasta con mio marito, e la cosa che mi piace di più e'  il rapporto quotidiano che ha con  una figlia, storia lunga da raccontare,  ma davvero vederli insieme alla sera e' bellissimo. Poi lei ha casa sua, vicino.
> Poi ci sto bene insieme e mi piace molto lui, la voglia di strozzarlo ormai e'  pochissima,  non sta mai bene, ci rido sopra e glielo dico ogni tanto,  che si e' cercato tutti i malanni, vero.e' andata così,  e sto tornando a casa  dopo 15 giorni al mare sola,  felice di vederlo  e stare in famiglia e poi sola con lui.
> 
> 
> ...


Dovrebbe tenerti stretta come un diamante


----------



## Brunetta (18 Aprile 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Non fregartene di niente e di nessuno, tanto meno di lei.. i suoi manco li farei partire da casa loro.. ha fatto quel che ha fatto e quel che ha fatto DEVE avere le conseguenze che merita. Non lasciare che le cose sfilino lisce perchè faresti solo i suoi interessi. Vai come un treno e non avere la minima considerazione di lei. Ció che dice e ció che vuole non conta nulla. Falle capire a fatti che lei non vale nulla e che non è degna neanche di essere ascoltata.
> Si ritenesse fortunata, anzi. Che sei un signore. Fossi stato al tuo posto sarei in galera. Giuro su Dio.


Lo sai che devi elaborare la rabbia?


----------



## alberto15 (18 Aprile 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> È proprio questo che fa capire che è astuta che ha tradito sapendo quello che voleva, e anche adesso sa quello che vuole!
> Vuole il marito, ma vuole anche la sua vita con gli amanti.
> Non capisco perché ti meravigli? Perché è una donna??
> Qui qualche uomo che conduce questa vita c'è e hanno dato sempre il loro punto di vista. [MENTION=6817]Arcistufo[/MENTION] ad esempio non si è mai nascosto...
> ...


Dal suo comportamento successivo


----------



## Minas Tirith (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo sai che devi elaborare la rabbia?


Io la elaboro, certo.. la elaboro sempre dopo peró.. il problema è controllarla. Quello non mi riesce e non oso immaginare che reazione avrei potuto avere al posto suo.. 
non è una cosa bella quella che sto per dire, ma quando la gente sa che una persona è capace di tutto, evita di provocare quella persona. Da ragazzi, quando io e quella che oggi è mia moglie ci frequentavamo, lei mi disse che in discoteca un ragazzo ci provó con lei, ma prima che finisse di parlarle fu chiamato da un suo amico che gli disse qualcosa, poi tornó da lei scusandosi e dicendole che non sapeva si stesse vedendo con me. Mia moglie fu abbastanza turbata dalla cosa perchè quello avrebbe potuto semplicemente andarsene, ma tornare per scusarsi (di non aver fatto nulla di strano, tra l’altro), le sembró davvero eccessivo. Per tranquillizzarla le dissi che si trattava di un mio amico che non sapeva di noi e che si trattó di semplice educazione e rispetto per un amico. In realtà non lo avevo neanche mai visto prima. La cosa certa è che lo avrei conosciuto il giorno dopo. 
Io sono la persona più corretta del mondo, ma se sbagli sapendo di farlo, te ne prendi tutte le conseguenze. Così poi puoi valutare se ti è convenuto o meno.


----------



## danny (19 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Incazzata!!!!


Ti rispondo in maniera più completa.
Non si deve confondere l'incazzaamento con l'atteggiamento difensivo che ha componenti aggressive.
Tua moglie non è incazzata.
Lei sta difendendo la sua vita, le sue scelte, la sua immagine sociale, tutto quello che ha di suo dalla tua rabbia, dalle tue scelte.
Lo fa aggredendoti.
E' una reazione frequente, specie da parte delle donne che non hanno mai lavorato sulla gestione dell'aggressività nei rapporti.
Questo potrà essere un problema da gestire se andrai a separarti.
Aspettati di tutto, per cui è opportuno valutare come muoverti in maniera da avere a tua disposizione strumenti per ridurre l'impatto di quella che probabilmente potrebbe diventare una "guerra".
Al momento stempera il più possibile le sue reazioni, non darle corda, non risponderle quando alzerà i toni, mantieni la calma, NON, ripeto NON fati mai trascinare dall'ira anche dovesse dire cose sgradevoli.


----------



## void (19 Aprile 2019)

È incazzata e aggressiva perche il modello di vita che si era costruita, e nel quale viveva in modo confortevole è saltato. È infastidita perché la sua strategia difensiva è saltata, ed ora non ha un piano B.
Ha dimostrato di essere una donna accorta, che pianifica. Messaggi in chat cancellati, non usava la sua macchina, secondo cellulare, ed infine il suo tentativo di recuperare cancellando parte dei messaggi che avrebbe potuto funzionare se Vigorvis non avesse saputo tutta la verità.
E non c'è niente che fa irretire un pianificatore come il vedere il proprio piano fallire e non avere un piano B. Lo destabilizza, e come dici tu lo rende aggressivo.

Alla fine, è anche un segnale di debolezza.


Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## farmer (19 Aprile 2019)

La sua vita confortevole può continuare a farla ,se vuole, dopo la separazione può scopare a destra e a manca senza tanti sotterfugi e alla luce del sole. Questo per me è un piano B. Non penso assolutamente che sia interessata a rimanere nel matrimonio a mio avviso.


----------



## void (19 Aprile 2019)

farmer ha detto:


> La sua vita confortevole può continuare a farla ,se vuole, dopo la separazione può scopare a destra e a manca senza tanti sotterfugi e alla luce del sole. Questo per me è un piano B. Non penso assolutamente che sia interessata a rimanere nel matrimonio a mio avviso.


Quello è il piano Z........

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2019)

farmer ha detto:


> La sua vita confortevole può continuare a farla ,se vuole, dopo la separazione può scopare a destra e a manca senza tanti sotterfugi e alla luce del sole. Questo per me è un piano B. Non penso assolutamente che sia interessata a rimanere nel matrimonio a mio avviso.


E secondo me ti sbagli. Credo che con la sua reazione stia cercando di salvaguardare l'immagine e lo status il più possibile. E come piano B abbia in testa l'obiettivo di non essere lei quella che se ne va da casa. Quoto gli interventi di  [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] . Lei vede sostanzialmente minacciata la sua posizione, e sta semplicemente tentando di riportarla indietro. In tutto questo tu sei un ostacolo.


----------



## stany (19 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Solo dopo una certa età non si può fare scuola guida a un figlio. Credo che sarebbe brutto.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spleen (19 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> È incazzata e aggressiva perche il modello di vita che si era costruita, e nel quale viveva in modo confortevole è saltato. È infastidita perché la sua strategia difensiva è saltata, ed ora non ha un piano B. Ha dimostrato di essere una donna accorta, che pianifica. Messaggi in chat cancellati, non usava la sua macchina, secondo cellulare, ed infine il suo tentativo di recuperare cancellando parte dei messaggi che avrebbe potuto funzionare se Vigorvis non avesse saputo tutta la verità. E non c'è niente che fa irretire un pianificatore come il vedere il proprio piano fallire e non avere un piano B. Lo destabilizza, e come dici tu lo rende aggressivo.  Alla fine, è anche un segnale di debolezza.   Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


  Concordo. La lascerei cucinare lentamente nel suo brodo, mantenendo la calma. Se poi vuoi metterla a terra bisognerebbe fare leva sulla sua immagine sociale e familiare, non c'è niente di peggio per chi ha il delirio di onnipotenza che essere sputtanati in famiglia e in società.  Il suo atteggiamento comunque dimostra se mai ce ne fosse bisogno che nessuno è -assolutamente- al sicuro per un bel niente.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Io la elaboro, certo.. la elaboro sempre dopo peró.. il problema è controllarla. Quello non mi riesce e non oso immaginare che reazione avrei potuto avere al posto suo..
> non è una cosa bella quella che sto per dire, ma quando la gente sa che una persona è capace di tutto, evita di provocare quella persona. Da ragazzi, quando io e quella che oggi è mia moglie ci frequentavamo, lei mi disse che in discoteca un ragazzo ci provó con lei, ma prima che finisse di parlarle fu chiamato da un suo amico che gli disse qualcosa, poi tornó da lei scusandosi e dicendole che non sapeva si stesse vedendo con me. Mia moglie fu abbastanza turbata dalla cosa perchè quello avrebbe potuto semplicemente andarsene, ma tornare per scusarsi (di non aver fatto nulla di strano, tra l’altro), le sembró davvero eccessivo. Per tranquillizzarla le dissi che si trattava di un mio amico che non sapeva di noi e che si trattó di semplice educazione e rispetto per un amico. In realtà non lo avevo neanche mai visto prima. La cosa certa è che lo avrei conosciuto il giorno dopo.
> Io sono la persona più corretta del mondo, ma se sbagli sapendo di farlo, te ne prendi tutte le conseguenze. Così poi puoi valutare se ti è convenuto o meno.


Lo diceva anche Pietro Pacciani.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti rispondo in maniera più completa.
> Non si deve confondere l'incazzaamento con l'atteggiamento difensivo che ha componenti aggressive.
> Tua moglie non è incazzata.
> Lei sta difendendo la sua vita, le sue scelte, la sua immagine sociale, tutto quello che ha di suo dalla tua rabbia, dalle tue scelte.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Brunetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Concordo.
> ...


Esagerato! A settant’anni si è ormai appena anziani.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Aprile 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Io....ho 51 anni più di mio figlio!
> Effettivamente lo scarto generazionale è tanto; ma basta avere buona salute ed un poco di voglia.


Ciao Stany, di solito quando nel forum si fa riferimento a orologio biologico lo si fa più verso le donne (menopausa). Tua moglie quanti anni ha se non sono indiscreta (intendo quando ha partorito quanti anni aveva)?
Ad ogni modo concordo nella buona salute. Mi chiedo però quanto sia facile stare dietro in età avanzata a ragazzi che crescono, che seguono nuove mode, nuove tecnologie, modi di parlare che a volte indentificano la frequentazione di una certa cerchia di persone... Insomma non trovarsi ad essere dei "nonni" a cui si da la mancia al nipote/figlio che esce per andare a divertirsi in un mondo cambiato e che non si è più in grado di leggere, sopravvalutando o sottovalutando ciò che ci si trova a "vedere". Internet forse fa sentire meno distanti le varie generazioni, un genitore può vedere le pagine web dei vari amichetti, scoprire in pochi attimi chi sia quel gruppo musicale che fa tanto impazzire un figlio, gruppi whatsapp tra genitori aiutano a monitorare e venire al corrente di situazioni scolastiche ma questo è pur sempre oggi, domani non sappiamo come sarà.


----------



## Vigorvis (19 Aprile 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Vigorvis ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non fregartene di niente e di nessuno, tanto meno di lei.. i suoi manco li farei partire da casa loro.. ha fatto quel che ha fatto e quel che ha fatto DEVE avere le conseguenze che merita. Non lasciare che le cose sfilino lisce perchè faresti solo i suoi interessi. Vai come un treno e non avere la minima considerazione di lei. Ció che dice e ció che vuole non conta nulla. Falle capire a fatti che lei non vale nulla e che non è degna neanche di essere ascoltata.
> ...


----------



## farmer (19 Aprile 2019)

Ha ragione chi dice che lei vuole salvare la sua immagine, il suo status, di certo non glie ne frega di salvare il matrimonio. Una non si crea una seconda vita per anni e per di più con più amanti sr ci tiene al marito, questo è impossibile, il marito e la famiglia servivano per salvaguardare quell'immagine proprio, quell'immagine di brava moglie e madre dedita al lavoro e alla famiglia molto apprezzata nella società di oggi. Certo vorrei essere una mosca quel giorno che gli dirai tutto quello che sai, non so come reagirà , ma da quel momento tu sarai una minaccia per lei. ......per ora ti stai muovendo bene e sempre in vantaggio, continua ad agire con calma, anche perché prevedo nubi all'orizzonte


----------



## Marjanna (19 Aprile 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Minas Tirith ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E proprio questo quello che voglio evitare,
> ...


----------



## Vigorvis (19 Aprile 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti rispondo in maniera più completa.
> Non si deve confondere l'incazzaamento con l'atteggiamento difensivo che ha componenti aggressive.
> Tua moglie non è incazzata.
> Lei sta difendendo la sua vita, le sue scelte, la sua immagine sociale, tutto quello che ha di suo dalla tua rabbia, dalle tue scelte.
> ...


Purtroppo Denny e quello che mi aspetto. 
Mi darà filo da torcere,  la conosco, e sempre stata così su tutto. Il mio avvocato mi ha dato dei consigli per esperienze avute in passato, che io seguirò alla lettera.
Sarà dura mantenere la calma, anche perché è già tanto tutto quello che tengo dentro. 
Ma lo devo fare, lo so,  speriamo bene.


----------



## alberto15 (19 Aprile 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Vigorvis ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Non fregartene di niente e di nessuno, tanto meno di lei.. i suoi manco li farei partire da casa loro.. ha fatto quel che ha fatto e quel che ha fatto DEVE avere le conseguenze che merita. Non lasciare che le cose sfilino lisce perchè faresti solo i suoi interessi. Vai come un treno e non avere la minima considerazione di lei. Ció che dice e ció che vuole non conta nulla. Falle capire a fatti che lei non vale nulla e che non è degna neanche di essere ascoltata.
> ...


----------



## Vigorvis (19 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> È incazzata e aggressiva perche il modello di vita che si era costruita, e nel quale viveva in modo confortevole è saltato. È infastidita perché la sua strategia difensiva è saltata, ed ora non ha un piano B.
> Ha dimostrato di essere una donna accorta, che pianifica. Messaggi in chat cancellati, non usava la sua macchina, secondo cellulare, ed infine il suo tentativo di recuperare cancellando parte dei messaggi che avrebbe potuto funzionare se Vigorvis non avesse saputo tutta la verità.
> E non c'è niente che fa irretire un pianificatore come il vedere il proprio piano fallire e non avere un piano B. Lo destabilizza, e come dici tu lo rende aggressivo.
> 
> ...


Hai perfettamente ragione, anch'io credo che sia cosi


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A questo punto anche no Vigorvis, non dirle tutto quello che sai.
> Saprà quel che deve sapere in aula di tribunale.
> 
> Può essere che non sia il caso di tua moglie, ma non sperare che una volta detto tutto quel che sai (che per quanto siano stati bravi quelli dell'agenzia rimane sempre una porzione) lei cambi atteggiamento, sperare che ti venga almeno riconosciuta la menzogna, che riconosca il tuo dolore, perchè quello è già lì... se uno vuol vedere vede, se non vuole vedere è per non vedere una parte di se che non vuole riconoscere.


Quoto.

Più che altro, la questione delle precedenti storie la valuterei bene. E' un boomerang. Non solo per la modalità della scoperta.
Metti anche che chiamo quale teste l'amante di cinque anni fa. Omettendo il fatto che ne sono venuto a conoscenza oggi  (si... Potrei sostenere, da brava diavola, che sia stata lei a confessarmelo in tempi recenti. ) sarei fritto ad ammettere che ho sempre tollerato i tradimenti, e oggi solo non mi garba più. Rischierei di non poter più fondare una richiesta di addebito. Quindi la questione va valutata, poi buona che si possa dire che e' stata lei a fare i nomi degli ex.


----------



## Vigorvis (19 Aprile 2019)

farmer ha detto:


> La sua vita confortevole può continuare a farla ,se vuole, dopo la separazione può scopare a destra e a manca senza tanti sotterfugi e alla luce del sole. Questo per me è un piano B. Non penso assolutamente che sia interessata a rimanere nel matrimonio a mio avviso.


Ti posso assicurare che è il contrario, era così sicura di tutto quello che faceva e che io non avrei mai potuto scoprire.


----------



## void (19 Aprile 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> Più che altro, la questione delle precedenti storie la valuterei bene. E' un boomerang. Non solo per la modalità della scoperta.
> Metti anche che chiamo quale teste l'amante di cinque anni fa. Omettendo il fatto che ne sono venuto a conoscenza oggi  (si... Potrei sostenere, da brava diavola, che sia stata lei a confessarmelo in tempi recenti. ) sarei fritto ad ammettere che ho sempre tollerato i tradimenti, e oggi solo non mi garba più. Rischierei di non poter più fondare una richiesta di addebito. Quindi la questione va valutata, poi buona che si possa dire che e' stata lei a fare i nomi degli ex.



Penso che Vigorvis il concetto lo abbia chiaro. Si è comportato in modo molto razionale, frenando l'emotività, si è confrontato con l'avvocato e farà il necessario per tutelare i figli e se stesso. Sicuramente l'avvocato gli ha spiegato quello che potrà usare come prove e ciò di cui non deve parlare.
Questo a livello legale, se alla fine deciderà di andare fino in fondo.

Poi c'è un'altra storia. Se ha i figli grandi il suo matrimonio supera i 20 anni. Almeno 7200 giorni passati insieme, gioie, dolori, emozioni, condivisi. Due figli cresciuti, un progetto portato avanti per tanto tempo. Una compagna, una madre, magari una madre perfetta, ed un'ottima compagna. Fino a che qualcosa è cambiato. 
Il bilancio di una vita passata insieme non lo puoi fare in un' aula di tribunale, non lo puoi scrivere in un pezzo carta dove si regolano diritti, doveri e proprietà. 
Quel partita li la dovrà giocare con lei, non per vendicarsi, non per umiliarla, ma per capire cosa è successo, cosa è cambiato e spiegare perché tutto non può tornare come prima. Per chiudere una storia lunga più di 20 anni (se deciderà di farlo) senza ombre e non detti, per svuotare la valigia e ripartire leggero

Vigorvis ha saputo finora scegliere i tempi con saggezza, troverà il momento giusto anche per quello.


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Penso che Vigorvis il concetto lo abbia chiaro. Si è comportato in modo molto razionale, frenando l'emotività, si è confrontato con l'avvocato e farà il necessario per tutelare i figli e se stesso. Sicuramente l'avvocato gli ha spiegato quello che potrà usare come prove e ciò di cui non deve parlare.
> Questo a livello legale, se alla fine deciderà di andare fino in fondo.
> 
> Poi c'è un'altra storia. Se ha i figli grandi il suo matrimonio supera i 20 anni. Almeno 7200 giorni passati insieme, gioie, dolori, emozioni, condivisi. Due figli cresciuti, un progetto portato avanti per tanto tempo. Una compagna, una madre, magari una madre perfetta, ed un'ottima compagna. Fino a che qualcosa è cambiato.
> ...


Su questo sono d'accordo. E' semplicemente che eviterei di riferirmi a chat e precedenti amanti. Credo che parlerei di quello che sento io. Lasciando a lei il compito di parlare del suo.
In questa prospettiva, eviterei di dire  "io so che non è stato il solo". Tutto qui.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Penso che Vigorvis il concetto lo abbia chiaro. Si è comportato in modo molto razionale, frenando l'emotività, si è confrontato con l'avvocato e farà il necessario per tutelare i figli e se stesso. Sicuramente l'avvocato gli ha spiegato quello che potrà usare come prove e ciò di cui non deve parlare.
> Questo a livello legale, se alla fine deciderà di andare fino in fondo.
> 
> Poi c'è un'altra storia. Se ha i figli grandi il suo matrimonio supera i 20 anni. Almeno 7200 giorni passati insieme, gioie, dolori, emozioni, condivisi. Due figli cresciuti, un progetto portato avanti per tanto tempo. Una compagna, una madre, magari una madre perfetta, ed un'ottima compagna. Fino a che qualcosa è cambiato.
> ...


cioè deve pure spiegarglielo??????????? :rotfl:
io proporrei una modellino tridimensionale


----------



## farmer (19 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Penso che Vigorvis il concetto lo abbia chiaro. Si è comportato in modo molto razionale, frenando l'emotività, si è confrontato con l'avvocato e farà il necessario per tutelare i figli e se stesso. Sicuramente l'avvocato gli ha spiegato quello che potrà usare come prove e ciò di cui non deve parlare.
> Questo a livello legale, se alla fine deciderà di andare fino in fondo.
> 
> Poi c'è un'altra storia. Se ha i figli grandi il suo matrimonio supera i 20 anni. Almeno 7200 giorni passati insieme, gioie, dolori, emozioni, condivisi. Due figli cresciuti, un progetto portato avanti per tanto tempo. Una compagna, una madre, magari una madre perfetta, ed un'ottima compagna. Fino a che qualcosa è cambiato.
> ...


Questa è un'altra storia e forse la più importante è soprattutto dolorosa, perché, ci siamo dimenticati di una cosa, fino alla scoperta era una moglie ineccepibile e di cui il nostro amico era ed è  ancora innamorato,  tutto questo trambusto logora e ne uscirà sicuramente molto provato, per lui si apre un periodo non facile ........auguri di cuore


----------



## Foglia (19 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> cioè deve pure spiegarglielo??????????? :rotfl:
> io proporrei una modellino tridimensionale


No 
Credo che il senso  (che condivido) e' che siccome hanno passato una vita insieme, da parte anche di lui per rispetto a tanti momenti di vita insieme, sarebbe bello  (ma lo e' per lui eh... lasciare con rispetto, comunque) dirle perché per lui non è una cosa sopra cui riuscirebbe a passare.
Poi lascerei a lei la palla. Se trovano un accordo ragionevole, che senso ha rinvangare amanti del passato?
Chiaro che se lei in tutta risposta negasse una consensuale, e continuasse ad essere aggressiva, valuterei di notificare un ricorso in cui, nella esposizione in fatto, direi  "peraltro in occasione di una recente discussione avuta tra i due, la signora ha altresì confessato al marito due precedenti tradimenti"... Senza nemmeno fare nomi. Si possono fare anche in un secondo momento, chiedendo prova per testi. Valuterà poi anche lei.


----------



## void (19 Aprile 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> cioè deve pure spiegarglielo??????????? :rotfl:
> io proporrei una modellino tridimensionale


Penso che il concetto che volevo esprimere fosse ben chiaro.
A me, non piacerebbe tirare la catena dello sciacquone su più di 20 di vita senza capire cosa sta andando giù da tubo. Non penso ci sia solo merda da seppellire.
 Ma è un mio punto di vista. Magari, se che ti semplifica la comprensione,  posso fare un 3d model di quello. [emoji846]

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> E poi? una volta che hai conservato l'onore e sei come un coglione in galera cosa fai ? invece che a divertirti senza di lei....


La galera, dovuta, mi sembra il meno.
Non capisco come si possano fare certi ragionamenti :incazzato:


----------



## Brunetta (19 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Penso che il concetto che volevo esprimere fosse ben chiaro.
> A me, non piacerebbe tirare la catena dello sciacquone su più di 20 di vita senza capire cosa sta andando giù da tubo. Non penso ci sia solo merda da seppellire.
> Ma è un mio punto di vista. Magari, se che ti semplifica la comprensione,  posso fare un 3d model di quello. [emoji846]
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Concordo


----------



## alberto15 (20 Aprile 2019)

void ha detto:


> Penso che il concetto che volevo esprimere fosse ben chiaro.A me, non piacerebbe tirare la catena dello sciacquone su più di 20 di vita senza capire cosa sta andando giù da tubo. Non penso ci sia solo merda da seppellire. Ma è un mio punto di vista. Magari, se che ti semplifica la comprensione,  posso fare un 3d model di quello. [emoji846]Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


Concordo pure io


----------



## ipazia (20 Aprile 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Non fregartene di niente e di nessuno, tanto meno di lei.. i suoi manco li farei partire da casa loro.. ha fatto quel che ha fatto e quel che ha fatto DEVE avere le conseguenze che merita. Non lasciare che le cose sfilino lisce perchè faresti solo i suoi interessi. Vai come un treno e non avere la minima considerazione di lei. Ció che dice e ció che vuole non conta nulla. Falle capire a fatti che lei non vale nulla e che non è degna neanche di essere ascoltata.
> Si ritenesse fortunata, anzi. Che sei un signore. Fossi stato al tuo posto sarei in galera. Giuro su Dio.


ti leggevo...e mi si è insinuata questa in testa 

[video=youtube;3dm_5qWWDV8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3dm_5qWWDV8&list=RDEMkAOEm1CPxu8  qwfZA1NTvig&index=11[/video]


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2019)

Chissà come è andata la Pasqua.....


----------



## Vigorvis (1 Maggio 2019)

Il giorno di Pasqua ho atteso l'arrivo di mio cognato con la moglie.  Appena arrivati ho fatto gli auguri di circostanza, poi sono andato via.  Ho passato la pasqua a casa di mia madre.  A sera tardi sono rientrato e ho visto mia moglie che dormiva sul divano.
La pasquetta lo trascorsa con mia figlia, 
Ho raccontato lo stretto necessario di cosa sta accadendo tra me e la mamma. 
Successivamente ho parlato anche con mio figlio, lui e molto attaccato alla mamma, e ho notato la sua incredulità.  
Ho deciso di separarmi, e sto in attesa che finiscano queste feste e ponti per iniziare le pratiche legali.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Il giorno di Pasqua ho atteso l'arrivo di mio cognato con la moglie.  Appena arrivati ho fatto gli auguri di circostanza, poi sono andato via.  Ho passato la pasqua a casa di mia madre.  A sera tardi sono rientrato e ho visto mia moglie che dormiva sul divano.
> La pasquetta l’ho trascorsa con mia figlia,
> Ho raccontato lo stretto necessario di cosa sta accadendo tra me e la mamma.
> Successivamente ho parlato anche con mio figlio, lui è molto attaccato alla mamma, e ho notato la sua incredulità.
> Ho deciso di separarmi, e sto in attesa che finiscano queste feste e ponti per iniziare le pratiche legali.


Mi sembra la migliore soluzione possibile. 
Vedrai che sarà lacerante, ma poi ti sentirai sollevato.


----------



## farmer (1 Maggio 2019)

Ma hai deciso di separarti o avete deciso di separarvi? Ma i tuoi rapporti con lei a che punto sono? Avete dialogo?


----------



## Vigorvis (1 Maggio 2019)

Ho deciso io,  nessun dialogo per il momento.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ho deciso io,  nessun dialogo per il momento.


Mi sembra normale. Se ci fosse perfetto accordo non ci si separerebbe.
Poi per l’accordo è utile l’avvocato o un’altra figura di mediatore.
Ti consiglio https://praticacollaborativa.it/intro/


----------



## Vigorvis (2 Maggio 2019)

Certo che tu sei strana,  prima mi attacchi,
Ora a dare consigli.
Sarà una separazione difficile, lei non accetterà mai, altro che mediazione.


----------



## spleen (2 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Il giorno di Pasqua ho atteso l'arrivo di mio cognato con la moglie.  Appena arrivati ho fatto gli auguri di circostanza, poi sono andato via.  Ho passato la pasqua a casa di mia madre.  A sera tardi sono rientrato e ho visto mia moglie che dormiva sul divano. La pasquetta lo trascorsa con mia figlia,  Ho raccontato lo stretto necessario di cosa sta accadendo tra me e la mamma.  Successivamente ho parlato anche con mio figlio, lui e molto attaccato alla mamma, e ho notato la sua incredulità.   Ho deciso di separarmi, e sto in attesa che finiscano queste feste e ponti per iniziare le pratiche legali.


  Io spero che almeno, visto le prove che hai del suo tradimento abbia cercato di scusarsi e giustificarsi.


----------



## Minas Tirith (2 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Certo che tu sei strana,  prima mi attacchi,
> Ora a dare consigli.
> Sarà una separazione difficile, lei non accetterà mai, altro che mediazione.


La mediazione è un passaggio procedimentale obbligato. Prima di avviare l’iter rivolgiti ad un divorzista, non un legale di fiducia o un semplice civilista, un divorzista. Fatti assistere sin d’ora per pianificare ogni passaggio partendo dalla valutazione della situazione attuale. Non omettere nulla nel descrivergli ogni aspetto ed ogni cosa che hai fatto da quando hai iniziato a sospettare a quando hai scoperto. Quando si va a giudizio, qualunque ne sia il motivo, è come se si andasse in battaglia: le aule di giustizia cambiano la vita delle persone. In quale modo dipenderà da come ci si prepara ad entrarci.


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> La mediazione è un passaggio procedimentale obbligato.


Ma assolutamente no.
E non sempre è utile. E' utile quando si va in due a discutere e definire - diciamo impropriamente  "dettagli" - di una separazione. O anche dopo, per aiutare il dialogo  (soprattutto in presenza di figli piccoli, nel loro interesse).

Altrimenti si perdono tempo e soldi. Soprattutto tempo. Un buon legale non inizia una giudiziale a spada tratta.

Invita prima tutte le parti a sedersi a un tavolo.

Nel caso di  [MENTION=12161]Vigorvis[/MENTION]  (ovviamente lo dico sulla base di ciò che ha raccontato, senza approfondire, ma giusto per fare capire cosa intendo) tutto il suo discorso  "ruota" sulla casa e sulla sua assegnazione. Ed è chiaro che se lui vorrà proporsi come asso pigliatutto la moglie a quel punto magari preferirà  "rischiare" una giudiziale. Anche se non è detto, viste le prove del suo tradimento. Che non  "svelerei" (tutte) all'inizio, fossi in lui. Che ne so: farei senz'altro presente che un addebito comporterebbe non solo la rifusione delle spese di causa, ma anche la perdita del diritto a qualsivoglia mantenimento. E... Boh... Sul piatto magari valuterei di metterci un piccolo contributo per lei per un tempo limitato. Perciò alla fine resterebbe da regolamentare la suddivisione delle spese per i figli, che essendo maggiorenni potranno scegliere dove stare a dormire con chi vogliono quando tornano (perdonate la semplificazione, ma sono abbastanza ignorante in materia: so solo che sull'altro piatto della bilancia, l'assegnazione della casa non è esclusa per effetto della maggiore età dei figli, e nemmeno dal fatto che si trovino a studiare fuori casa). Peraltro anche la residenza: Inutile spostarla, ma essendo loro di fatto entrambi fuori casa, credo che sia una questione di lana caprina o poco più.

Ma insomma... Dal mediatore si va  (in casi come il suo) per trovare qualche aggiustamento. Non se le premesse sono diametralmente distanti. O meglio: può servire per buttare entrambi coi piedi per terra. Lavoro che dovrebbero comunque fare anche due bravi legali. Senza comunque perderci molto tempo. Molte giudiziali si consensualizzano dopo che si ode un po' di musica alla prima udienza presidenziale. Non sempre, purtroppo, ma direi che l'assenza di figli piccoli e' un toccasana per entrambi, in questo caso.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Certo che tu sei strana,  prima mi attacchi,
> Ora a dare consigli.
> Sarà una separazione difficile, lei non accetterà mai, altro che mediazione.


Guarda che l’attacco l’hai percepito tu e mi hai pure insultata. Ma non me la prendo.
Non hai detto tutto e il tuo racconto non mi convinceva.
Una volta presa la decisione di separarsi, che io condivido sempre, ma che è rara, consiglio di farlo con meno traumi possibili.


----------



## Minas Tirith (2 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> *Ma assolutamente no.*
> E non sempre è utile. E' utile quando si va in due a discutere e definire - diciamo impropriamente  "dettagli" - di una separazione. O anche dopo, per aiutare il dialogo  (soprattutto in presenza di figli piccoli, nel loro interesse).
> 
> Altrimenti si perdono tempo e soldi. Soprattutto tempo. Un buon legale non inizia una giudiziale a spada tratta.
> ...


_*SEPARAZIONE CONSENSUALE:*_

*"Art. 708 CpC*
*(Tentativo di conciliazione e provvedimenti del presidente).*
All'udienza di comparizione il presidente deve sentire i coniugi prima separatamente e poi congiuntamente, tentandone la conciliazione.

Se i coniugi si conciliano, il presidente fa redigere il processo verbale della conciliazione.

Se la conciliazione non riesce, il presidente, anche d'ufficio, sentiti i coniugi ed i rispettivi difensori, da' con ordinanza i provvedimenti temporanei e urgenti che reputa opportuni nell'interesse della prole e dei coniugi, nomina il giudice istruttore e fissa udienza di comparizione e trattazione davanti a questi. Nello stesso modo il presidente provvede, se il coniuge convenuto non compare, sentiti il ricorrente ed il suo difensore."


Secondo la legge, assolutamente si.


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> _*SEPARAZIONE CONSENSUALE:*_
> 
> *"Art. 708 CpC*
> *(Tentativo di conciliazione e provvedimenti del presidente).*
> ...


Confondi l'istituto della mediazione con il tentativo di conciliazione all'udienza presidenziale  (che si limita a verbalizzare che  "il giudice tenta la conciliazione, che non riesce").


----------



## ipazia (2 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Confondi l'istituto della mediazione con il tentativo di conciliazione all'udienza presidenziale  (che si limita a verbalizzare che  "il giudice tenta la conciliazione, che non riesce").



Quoto. 

E aggiungo che oggi come oggi la mediazione familiare è uno strumento giuridico di natura volontaria e la figura del mediatore non è regolata da albo professionale, a differenza del mediatore civile e commerciale. Sono presenti, ad ora, associazioni professionali a cui è possibile accedere come esperto mediatore familiare dopo un corso biennale riconosciuto dalle regioni. 

La mediazione familiare è un percorso a cui entrambi i partner partecipano spontaneamente che ha l'obiettivo di riaprire quei canali comunicativi - con adeguate tecniche e metodologie di negoziazione - che impediscono ai coniugi di giungere ad un accordo complessivo, con particolare attenzione all'interesse dei figli minori, che è il fulcro di un percorso di questo tipo. (sulla scorta del fatto che la coppia genitoriale non termina al terminare dell'unione coniugale).

Sarà da vedere cosa succederà al disegno di legge Pillon. 
Ma dubito che la cosa sarà veloce. 

Tu che ne pensi a proposito?


----------



## Foglia (2 Maggio 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> E aggiungo che oggi come oggi la mediazione familiare è uno strumento giuridico di natura volontaria e la figura del mediatore non è regolata da albo professionale, a differenza del mediatore civile e commerciale. Sono presenti, ad ora, associazioni professionali a cui è possibile accedere come esperto mediatore familiare dopo un corso biennale riconosciuto dalle regioni.
> 
> ...


Così come è, e' irrealizzabile. Ci possono essere linee guida (come e' il cd. Protocollo di Milano), ma non si possono  "normare" concetti come la bigenitorialita' sulla scorta della equivalenza del tempo. Per dirne una. La mediazione la inserirei anche nel durante, o nel dopo separazione. Ma... Anche lì. Sono comunque percorsi volontari. Ti posso dire  (per mia esperienza) che non sempre sono possibili. Si tratta di DUE che ci vogliono andare. Anche se comunque, in ogni caso, imporla  (a prezzi calmierati) per un tot tempo, giusto anche solo per sentire come dovrebbero essere gestiti i problemi, male non fa di sicuro.


----------



## Vigorvis (2 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Guarda che l’attacco l’hai percepito tu e mi hai pure insultata. Ma non me la prendo.
> Non hai detto tutto e il tuo racconto non mi convinceva.
> Una volta presa la decisione di separarsi, che io condivido sempre, ma che è rara, consiglio di farlo con meno traumi possibili.


Guarda, a me non piace fare polemiche inutili per cose futili,  ora dimmi cosa è cambiato?
Perché ora ti convince?  Semplice curiosità, se vuoi, non sei obbligata.
Tu non conosci mia moglie,  mi darà filo da torcere.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> _*SEPARAZIONE CONSENSUALE:*_
> 
> *"Art. 708 CpC*
> *(Tentativo di conciliazione e provvedimenti del presidente).*
> ...





Foglia ha detto:


> Confondi l'istituto della mediazione con il tentativo di conciliazione all'udienza presidenziale  (che si limita a verbalizzare che  "il giudice tenta la conciliazione, che non riesce").


Praticamente chiede: “Siete sicuri?” “Sì” e firma.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Guarda, a me non piace fare polemiche inutili per cose futili,  ora dimmi cosa è cambiato?
> Perché ora ti convince?  Semplice curiosità, se vuoi, non sei obbligata.
> Tu non conosci mia moglie,  mi darà filo da torcere.


Secondo me hai taciuto delle cose, comprensibile.
Ma non vedevo il senso di indagare senza ragioni.
Credo che prima provare un accordo sia un risparmio emotivo, oltre che economico.


----------



## alberto15 (3 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Praticamente chiede: “Siete sicuri?” “Sì” e firma.


ne sono convinto anche io


----------



## Vigorvis (3 Maggio 2019)

E se lei dice no?


----------



## spleen (3 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> E se lei dice no?


  Di fronte alle prove del suo tradimento e alla tua volontà di separarti perchè dovrebbe dire di no? E' un osso duro e autoritaria? Bene, se la incarta.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> ne sono convinto anche io


Dicevo la realtà della mia esperienza di separazione e poi divorzio consensuale. 
Non è una ipotesi.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> E se lei dice no?


È una formalità. Quando si arriva alla consensuale gli accordi sono già stati verificati dagli avvocati.
Inoltre il giudice ricorda che la separazione decade qualora si decidesse di ritornare insieme e di convivere nuovamente.
La separazione non è un divorzio.


----------



## alberto15 (3 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dicevo la realtà della mia esperienza di separazione e poi divorzio consensuale. Non è una ipotesi.


a maggior ragione ne sono ancora piu' convinto!


----------



## Vigorvis (3 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È una formalità. Quando si arriva alla consensuale gli accordi sono già stati verificati dagli avvocati.
> Inoltre il giudice ricorda che la separazione decade qualora si decidesse di ritornare insieme e di convivere nuovamente.
> La separazione non è un divorzio.


Un traguardo lontano se parliamo di consensuale, { spero}. Oggi il divorzio si può ottenere dopo 6 mesi di separazione,  che in ogni modo non è il mio caso.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Un traguardo lontano se parliamo di consensuale, { spero}. Oggi il divorzio si può ottenere dopo 6 mesi di separazione,  che in ogni modo non è il mio caso.


Per questo ti ho consigliato avvocati che dichiaratamente sono per la conciliazione.
Io ho avuto una sola esperienza di contenzioso con un artigiano. Dopo anni e costi legali ho risparmiato una sciocchezza. Con un accordo avrei risparmiato di più.


----------



## farmer (3 Maggio 2019)

Ma lei è al corrente della tua volontà di voler separarti? O siete proprio alla modalità no conctat


----------



## Vigorvis (3 Maggio 2019)

farmer ha detto:


> Ma lei è al corrente della tua volontà di voler separarti? O siete proprio alla modalità no conctat


Siamo in modalità no contact
A casa Vado solo per dormire, 
L'ultima volta che abbiamo parlato, gli ho detto che voglio separarmi.
Forse lei crede che io lo abbia detto per rabbia,  si renderà conto quando riceverà la lettera dal mio avvocato.


----------



## Marjanna (3 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Siamo in modalità no contact
> A casa Vado solo per dormire,
> L'ultima volta che abbiamo parlato, gli ho detto che voglio separarmi.
> Forse lei crede che io lo abbia detto per rabbia,  si renderà conto quando riceverà la lettera dal mio avvocato.


Quindi alla fine anche nel tuo caso è toccato a te uscire di casa.


----------



## Vigorvis (3 Maggio 2019)

Ma non sono uscito di casa!!!
E una mia scelta,  pranzo e ceno fuori
Da lunedì ho assunto una signora che mi faccia un po' di pulizie e sfaccettature varie nella mia camera.
Per il resto, meno la vedo e meglio è!!!


----------



## Marjanna (3 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ma non sono uscito di casa!!!
> E una mia scelta,  pranzo e ceno fuori
> Da lunedì ho assunto una signora che mi faccia un po' di pulizie e sfaccettature varie nella mia camera.
> Per il resto, meno la vedo e meglio è!!!


Si ho capito Vigorvis, mi correggo: scelta parziale di stare molte ore fuori casa. 

Ma non era una critica comunque.


----------



## Vigorvis (3 Maggio 2019)

Tranquilla Marjanna,


----------



## Jacaranda (3 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Tranquilla Marjanna,


Una domanda ..forse l’hai scritto prima e non ricordo ... prima della scoperta stavate bene e L’amavi ?


----------



## Vigorvis (3 Maggio 2019)

Si


----------



## farmer (4 Maggio 2019)

Deve essere duro scoprire tutto di un botto che la donna che ami,e che è la donna della tua vita, sia una traditrice seriale. Ancora più dura è continuare a vederla ogni giorno  e non rivolgergli la parola, stai dimostrando di essere forte e lei piano piano se ne sta accorgendo, secondo me inizia ad aver paura e a rendersi conto di averla combinata grossa. Continua così e non mollare


----------



## Vigorvis (5 Maggio 2019)

Credo che non sia proprio così!!!! Per quando riguarda la parte finale che hai scritto.
Molto probabilmente si renderà conto di averla combinata grossa quando riceverà in settimana la lettera del mio avvocato.


----------



## Rosarose (5 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Credo che non sia proprio così!!!! Per quando riguarda la parte finale che hai scritto.
> Molto probabilmente si renderà conto di averla combinata grossa quando riceverà in settimana la lettera del mio avvocato.


Vigovirs siamo tutti con te!!
Sicuro io!
La tua determinazione mi dimostra che è possibile che esistano uomini che non tentennano.

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Credo che non sia proprio così!!!! Per quando riguarda la parte finale che hai scritto.
> Molto probabilmente si renderà conto di averla combinata grossa quando riceverà in settimana la lettera del mio avvocato.


Preannunciagliela, quella lettera  

Hai preso la tua decisione, ma non chiudere il dialogo.
Anche perché la lettera conterrà un invito a voler verificare la possibilità di raggiungere un accordo per una separazione consensuale: verificala, questa possibilità. Tu adesso pensi che lei andrà solo su tutte le furie. E' probabile. Poi (se già non ci e' andata, ma a quel punto ci tornerà) andrà anche lei da un avvocato. E dovrà ragionare ANCHE sulla base delle tue parole.


----------



## void (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Preannunciagliela, quella lettera
> 
> Hai preso la tua decisione, ma non chiudere il dialogo.
> Anche perché la lettera conterrà un invito a voler verificare la possibilità di raggiungere un accordo per una separazione consensuale: verificala, questa possibilità. Tu adesso pensi che lei andrà solo su tutte le furie. E' probabile. Poi (se già non ci e' andata, ma a quel punto ci tornerà) andrà anche lei da un avvocato. E dovrà ragionare ANCHE sulla base delle tue parole.


Sei una donna saggia [emoji846]

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vigorvis (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Preannunciagliela, quella lettera
> 
> Hai preso la tua decisione, ma non chiudere il dialogo.
> Anche perché la lettera conterrà un invito a voler verificare la possibilità di raggiungere un accordo per una separazione consensuale: verificala, questa possibilità. Tu adesso pensi che lei andrà solo su tutte le furie. E' probabile. Poi (se già non ci e' andata, ma a quel punto ci tornerà) andrà anche lei da un avvocato. E dovrà ragionare ANCHE sulla base delle tue parole.


Non posso,  se  l'ho dico, non andrà a ritirare la raccomandata. 
Il dialogo e aperto solo ed esclusivamente per separarci.


----------



## Foglia (5 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Non posso,  se  l'ho dico, non andrà a ritirare la raccomandata.
> Il dialogo e aperto solo ed esclusivamente per separarci.


Se e' solo per la raccomandata, l'importante è che non la ritiri tu. E' suo interesse leggerla, per il resto esiste la compiuta giacenza.
Il dialogo  (e lo sai bene) non lo vuoi riprendere tu. Ma è sbagliato.
E' controproducente per te.
Tu comunque con lei hai condiviso una vita. Capisco rabbia e delusione. Siete in due profondamente arrabbiati.
E avrete da parlare. Anche dei vostri figli. Credo che sia giunto il momento. Non che  "ci sarà dialogo". Prova però almeno, la tua scelta non cambia. Ma come vi lasciate può cambiare una separazione. Tra l'altro.


----------



## Jacaranda (5 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Se e' solo per la raccomandata, l'importante è che non la ritiri tu. E' suo interesse leggerla, per il resto esiste la compiuta giacenza.
> Il dialogo  (e lo sai bene) non lo vuoi riprendere tu. Ma è sbagliato.
> E' controproducente per te.
> Tu comunque con lei hai condiviso una vita. Capisco rabbia e delusione. Siete in due profondamente arrabbiati.
> E avrete da parlare. Anche dei vostri figli. Credo che sia giunto il momento. Non che  "ci sarà dialogo". Prova però almeno, la tua scelta non cambia. Ma come vi lasciate può cambiare una separazione. Tra l'altro.


Devo dire che le migliori separazioni da parte di un marito destinato a lasciare casa e figli alla moglie..le ho viste solo quando il lui in questione si e’ dotato di grande sangue freddo ...


----------



## farmer (6 Maggio 2019)

Ha ragione Foglia, prova a dialogare pur rimanendo fermo sulle tue certezze, poi, è venuto il momento di fargli sapere che sai tutto, non serve dire come, basta che sappia che tu sai, vedrai che capirà il motivo della separazione, in fondo non si tratta di una scappatella dove ci si può anche  passare sopra


----------



## Foglia (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Devo dire che le migliori separazioni da parte di un marito destinato a lasciare casa e figli alla moglie..le ho viste solo quando il lui in questione si e’ dotato di grande sangue freddo ...


Credo che comunque il suo obiettivo sia quello di accompagnare lei, fuori dalla porta.
E lo capisco. In questo contesto capisco l'assenza di dialogo. Ma non di reciproca comunicazione. La rabbia può paralizzare al punto che ti puoi sentire a disagio solo ad emettere un suono in presenza dell'altro. Come se alla fine l'altro non meritasse le nostre parole. In questo gioco  "vince" chi cede. Non è che evitando di comunicare contingenze  "si vince". Il dialogo e' un'altra cosa. E serve tempo. La comunicazione per quanto possibile va salvaguardata. Anche scritta, se i suoni escono  "storti". Anche ammettendo di non essere in grado temporaneamente di reggere le parole. Per sé ed in prospettiva. E' vero che non parliamo di figli minori. Ma parliamo comunque di residenza dei figli presso una casa. Chi è il miglior genitore? Anche con figli maggiorenni, resta quello che  "cede". Quello maggiormente in grado di garantire l'accesso all'altro genitore. Poi occhei... Con figli universitari il mio discorso e' un po' una forzatura  

Chi sceglie la separazione, incide nettamente sulla sfera altrui. E passeranno mesi di convivenza forzata, durante i quali entrambi si guarderanno bene dal traslocare. Ricordo bene quando gli preannunciai la famosa lettera. Al telefono. E ricordo il silenzio e il vuoto dall'altra parte. Ricordo la sera stessa quando rincasò. E ricordo la precisa sensazione che ne ebbi. Che non fu per nulla di quelle  "liberatorie". Fu piuttosto il continuo di quel silenzio e di quel vuoto che già c'era tra di noi. CON una comunicazione in più. Ma senza "novità"... Non so come dire. Immaginavo con la testa di entrare in un altro mondo dopo aver preannunciato la comunicazione. Il mondo fu uguale per molto tempo dopo. Questo rese greve ogni altra successiva comunicazione. Credo che invece, quando si verifichi  "uno schianto" si possa fondamentalmente scegliere di fare di tutto per evitare il frontale. Anche forzando l'uscita delle parole. O scrivendo. O dicendolo al telefono.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Con tutta la rabbia e il disgusto che suscita il tradimento, il traditore, la traditrice resta la persona con cui si sono passati decenni di intimità, si può e si deve parlare.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con tutta la rabbia e il disgusto che suscita il tradimento, il traditore, la traditrice resta la persona con cui si sono passati decenni di intimità, si può e si deve parlare.


Dipende sai... dipende da com’e fatta l’altra persona e dall’atteggiamento che sta tenendo in questo momento .
Io capisco dalle parole di lui ..che lei ora stia assumendo un atteggiamento conflittuale di superiorità ..derivato dalla non conoscenza dei retroscena ....
Se comunichi, in questi casi, magari rischi di tradirti.
Credo che lui stia seguendo paro paro le indicazioni del suo avvocato


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Credo che comunque il suo obiettivo sia quello di accompagnare lei, fuori dalla porta.
> E lo capisco. In questo contesto capisco l'assenza di dialogo. Ma non di reciproca comunicazione. La rabbia può paralizzare al punto che ti puoi sentire a disagio solo ad emettere un suono in presenza dell'altro. Come se alla fine l'altro non meritasse le nostre parole. In questo gioco  "vince" chi cede. Non è che evitando di comunicare contingenze  "si vince". Il dialogo e' un'altra cosa. E serve tempo. La comunicazione per quanto possibile va salvaguardata. Anche scritta, se i suoni escono  "storti". Anche ammettendo di non essere in grado temporaneamente di reggere le parole. Per sé ed in prospettiva. E' vero che non parliamo di figli minori. Ma parliamo comunque di residenza dei figli presso una casa. Chi è il miglior genitore? Anche con figli maggiorenni, resta quello che  "cede". Quello maggiormente in grado di garantire l'accesso all'altro genitore. Poi occhei... Con figli universitari il mio discorso e' un po' una forzatura
> 
> Chi sceglie la separazione, incide nettamente sulla sfera altrui. E passeranno mesi di convivenza forzata, durante i quali entrambi si guarderanno bene dal traslocare. Ricordo bene quando gli preannunciai la famosa lettera. Al telefono. E ricordo il silenzio e il vuoto dall'altra parte. Ricordo la sera stessa quando rincasò. E ricordo la precisa sensazione che ne ebbi. Che non fu per nulla di quelle  "liberatorie". Fu piuttosto il continuo di quel silenzio e di quel vuoto che già c'era tra di noi. CON una comunicazione in più. Ma senza "novità"... Non so come dire. Immaginavo con la testa di entrare in un altro mondo dopo aver preannunciato la comunicazione. Il mondo fu uguale per molto tempo dopo. Questo rese greve ogni altra successiva comunicazione. Credo che invece, quando si verifichi  "uno schianto" si possa fondamentalmente scegliere di fare di tutto per evitare il frontale. Anche forzando l'uscita delle parole. O scrivendo. O dicendolo al telefono.


Credo dipenda dalla posta in gioco e dall’atteggiamento della controparte ...
Secondo me teme che , dialogando , possano trapelare elementi che gli si potrebbero rivoltare contro ...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Dipende sai... dipende da com’e fatta l’altra persona e dall’atteggiamento che sta tenendo in questo momento .
> Io capisco dalle parole di lui ..che lei ora stia assumendo un atteggiamento conflittuale di superiorità ..derivato dalla non conoscenza dei retroscena ....
> Se comunichi, in questi casi, magari rischi di tradirti.
> Credo che lui stia seguendo paro paro le indicazioni del suo avvocato


Odio la guerra e le strategie.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Odio la guerra e le strategie.


Se il rischio è quello di perdere la casa ...puoi fare la superiore quanto vuoi...poi però ti trovi in strada a causa di una zoccola  che oltre ad averti cornificato poi ospita nella casa di cui tu paghi il mutuo ..gli amici


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Se il rischio è quello di perdere la casa ...puoi fare la superiore quanto vuoi...poi però ti trovi in strada a causa di una zoccola  che oltre ad averti cornificato poi ospita nella casa di cui tu paghi il mutuo ..gli amici


Ma dai!
A una delle prime domande aveva risposto che non aveva problemi di quel tipo.
E un po’ di delicatezza nel definire i partner degli altri è sempre opportuno.
Ne ho visti tanti ricomporre, dopo scoperte da sacchi condominiali con i vestiti sul pianerottolo.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai!
> A una delle prime domande aveva risposto che non aveva problemi di quel tipo.
> E un po’ di delicatezza nel definire i partner degli altri è sempre opportuno.
> Ne ho visti tanti ricomporre, dopo scoperte da sacchi condominiali con i vestiti sul pianerottolo.


La stessa delicatezza che ha adottato lei con lui ...
Certo ... 
la stessa che sta usando adesso tenendogli il muso dopo averlo trattato come l’ha trattato ...
Faccio mea culpa


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La stessa delicatezza che ha adottato lei con lui ...
> Certo ...
> la stessa che sta usando adesso tenendogli il muso dopo averlo trattato come l’ha trattato ...
> Faccio mea culpa


Non è rispetto di lei, ma di lui.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è rispetto di lei, ma di lui.


Mi spiacerebbe averlo offeso ..ma  mi rendo  conto  che abbiamo diverse idee riguardo al concetto di rispetto in questo caso .  
Purtroppo io non ho stima per sua moglie ..per come ce l’ha descritta lui... e credo non ce l’abbia più  nemmeno lui. Mi piacerebbe che fosse lui a esprimersi al riguardo . 
Poi se vuoi possiamo fingere tutti e non usare termini troppo Diretti..
Quando ho sentito dare ai traditi qui dentro tanto spesso “ dei cornuti” ..non ti ho vista però così paladina del rispetto ...
Ricordo male ?  Forse ricordo male


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi spiacerebbe averlo offeso ..ma  mi rendo  conto  che abbiamo diverse idee riguardo al concetto di rispetto in questo caso .
> Purtroppo io non ho stima per sua moglie ..per come ce l’ha descritta lui... e credo non ce l’abbia più  nemmeno lui. Mi piacerebbe che fosse lui a esprimersi al riguardo .
> Poi se vuoi possiamo fingere tutti e non usare termini troppo Diretti..
> Quando ho sentito dare ai traditi qui dentro tanto spesso “ dei cornuti” ..non ti ho vista però così paladina del rispetto ...
> Ricordo male ?  Forse ricordo male


Ricordi male.
Generalmente chi si esprime così non esiste per me. Non mi spreco a commentare.
Potrei parlare male di tuo marito. Non lo faccio per rispetto tuo.
Un tempo davo per scontato che nessuno sopportasse un tradimento ed esprimevo solidarietà verso il tradito e consigliavo il modo più breve per liberarsene. Poi ho visto amiche aspettare la maturità di un figlio, poi dell’altro, poi la laurea e poi il master di entrambi e poi il trasferimento di entrambi e poi il cambio di casa per avere due appartamenti e poi...non ci credo più.
La maggior parte dei traditi, con motivazioni diverse, sceglie di continuare e allora perché inveire noi che non ne siamo toccati direttamente?
Adesso, quasi subito, chiedo “Tu cosa vuoi?” E non credo più neanche a visite dagli avvocati. Meglio non mettere in difficoltà chi il tradito se lo vuole tenere.
Io non credo alle redenzioni. Forse forse se una va in Siberia...ci sarà una Resurrezione. https://it.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Resurrezione_(romanzo)


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2019)

A me stupisce sempre il definire zoccole le donne che tradiscono o che vanno con uomini sposati s poi tenersi in casa e andarci a letto con gli stessi uomini che quelle zoccole se le sono scopate.
Se ho scarsa stima di una donna o di un uomo ne ho ancora meno di chi ci scopa


----------



## Skorpio (6 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è rispetto di lei, ma di lui.





Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi spiacerebbe averlo offeso ..ma  mi rendo  conto  che abbiamo diverse idee riguardo al concetto di rispetto in questo caso .
> Purtroppo io non ho stima per sua moglie ..per come ce l’ha descritta lui... e credo non ce l’abbia più  nemmeno lui. Mi piacerebbe che fosse lui a esprimersi al riguardo .
> Poi se vuoi possiamo fingere tutti e non usare termini troppo Diretti..
> Quando ho sentito dare ai traditi qui dentro tanto spesso “ dei cornuti” ..non ti ho vista però così paladina del rispetto ...
> Ricordo male ?  Forse ricordo male


Via su.. datevi un bacino come l'altro giorno e non alteratevi, su..

Che è anche cambio di stagione, e il bruciore di culo e di stomaco vengono più facilmente..


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ricordi male.
> Generalmente chi si esprime così non esiste per me. Non mi spreco a commentare.
> Potrei parlare male di tuo marito. Non lo faccio per rispetto tuo.
> Un tempo davo per scontato che nessuno sopportasse un tradimento ed esprimevo solidarietà verso il tradito e consigliavo il modo più breve per liberarsene. Poi ho visto amiche aspettare la maturità di un figlio, poi dell’altro, poi la laurea e poi il master di entrambi e poi il trasferimento di entrambi e poi il cambio di casa per avere due appartamenti e poi...non ci credo più.
> ...


Ma anche se non esprimi con epiteti pareri su mio marito lo hai fatto capire in mille modi .
Io non mi offendo se lo chiami “merda”...
Lo penso anch’io


----------



## Skorpio (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io non mi offendo se lo chiami “merda”...
> Lo penso anch’io


Ma che ci hai la carogna addosso si vede lontano 20.000 km..

Solo che dirtelo tu lo prendi come una provocazione

Invece è un invito a guardarti dentro e a voltare pagina, ma davvero

Ma voltare pagina dentro


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me stupisce sempre il definire zoccole le donne che tradiscono o che vanno con uomini sposati s poi tenersi in casa e andarci a letto con gli stessi uomini che quelle zoccole se le sono scopate.
> Se ho scarsa stima di una donna o di un uomo ne ho ancora meno di chi ci scopa


Ah, ma io non l’ho chiamata  zoccola perché l’ha tradito ... 
però ... per me in genere hai dato la definizione giusta . 
Poi puoi chiamare chi si tiene lo scopatore di zoccole in vari modi ...ma non zoccola..che rimane appannaggio per me di una certa categoria 
Poi ..per carità , se vogliamo dare come temine ““diversamente serie”..o altro di più politicamente corretto ...vedi  tu ....
Tanto ormai , per non offendere nessuno, si usano tanti  giri di parole


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma che ci hai la carogna addosso si vede lontano 20.000 km..
> 
> Solo che dirtelo tu lo prendi come una provocazione
> 
> ...


Hahahah...
Sei penoso.
Meglio che non ti dice cosa penso di te ..
Tu fai pure...non mi tangi


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma anche se non esprimo con epiteti pareri su mio marito lo hai fatto capire in mille modi .
> Io non mi offendo se lo chiami “merda”...
> Lo penso anch’io


Io lo trovo in contrasto con la volontà di ricomporre.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io lo trovo in contrasto con la volontà di ricomporre.


Sai quante cose io trovi in contrasto ? 
Anche cose dette da te ...
A volte funziona così.
Mio marito ora si sta comportando benissimo ..questo non esclude il fatto che si sia comportato da merda. E lo ammette anche lui.
Se fosse ancora merda non avrei continuato.
Perché devo dire che in passato non è stato una mersa ?
E perché se lo dico divento acida e poco coerente ?
Non mi ci capacito .


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Via su.. datevi un bacino come l'altro giorno e non alteratevi, su..
> 
> Che è anche cambio di stagione, e il bruciore di culo e di stomaco vengono più facilmente..


Il tuo di culo  di certo brucia molto ....
Come a tutti i morti di figa frustrati come te


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai quante cose io trovi in contrasto ?
> Anche cose dette da te ...
> A volte funziona così


Certamente. Ai miei tempi si diceva “sono piena di contraddizioni” in genere perché si voleva essere donne libere e poi si perdeva la testa per sandaletti d’oro, ne parla anche  Gaber in una canzone, che poi, vista la moglie i sandaletti erano il meno.
Ognuno valuta per sé e per gli altri caso per caso perché le situazioni sono tutte diverse e anche le amanti possono avere le loro ragioni così come i traditori.
Quello che non sopporto è che venga teorizzato come cosa buona e giusta il tradimento.


----------



## Vigorvis (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi spiacerebbe averlo offeso ..ma  mi rendo  conto  che abbiamo diverse idee riguardo al concetto di rispetto in questo caso .
> Purtroppo io non ho stima per sua moglie ..per come ce l’ha descritta lui... e credo non ce l’abbia più  nemmeno lui. Mi piacerebbe che fosse lui a esprimersi al riguardo .
> Poi se vuoi possiamo fingere tutti e non usare termini troppo Diretti..
> Quando ho sentito dare ai traditi qui dentro tanto spesso “ dei cornuti” ..non ti ho vista però così paladina del rispetto ...
> Ricordo male ?  Forse ricordo male


Io la penso come te. 
Ho perso la stima e la fiducia, 
E vero che abbiamo passato una vita insieme e ci siamo amati,  ma è venuta  meno alla promessa che molti anni fa ci siamo scambiati,  e evidente che lei è cambiata, e forse io sono rimasto dietro, 
Ma la persona che amavo io era diversa da quella attuale.  Per me è un fallimento totale. 
Di lei non voglio più sapere niente.  Non mi interessa neanche il perché. Il momento per parlare ci sarà, ma non sarà per chiarimenti di quello che è successo.  I miei figli risiedono in altre nazioni non risiedono qui già da anni.  Detto questo, la possibilità di avere un assegno e fattibile,  e una probabilità bassa ma fattibile, quindi molto probabilmente gli propongo le spese dei figli tutto a mio carico, e lei dovrà pensare solo a sé stessa, essendo che dovrà pagare un affitto.  E molto complessa la situazione, e non posso scrivere altro, ma credo che chi ci è passato possa capire.  

Jacaranda le offese sono ben altro.


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente. Ai miei tempi si diceva “sono piena di contraddizioni” in genere perché si voleva essere donne libere e poi si perdeva la testa per sandaletti d’oro, ne parla anche  Gaber in una canzone, che poi, vista la moglie i sandaletti erano il meno.
> Ognuno valuta per sé e per gli altri caso per caso perché le situazioni sono tutte diverse e anche le amanti possono avere le loro ragioni così come i traditori.
> Quello che non sopporto è che venga teorizzato come cosa buona e giusta il tradimento.


Ti ho risposto sopra


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Io la penso come te.
> Ho perso la stima e la fiducia,
> E vero che abbiamo passato una vita insieme e ci siamo amati,  ma è venuta  meno alla promessa che molti anni fa ci siamo scambiati,  e evidente che lei è cambiata, e forse io sono rimasto dietro,
> Ma la persona che amavo io era diversa da quella attuale.  Per me è un fallimento totale.
> ...


Ti ringrazio per avermi risposto:
Mi sarebbe spiaciuto averti offeso ..ma immaginavo non fosse così , 
Mi piace esprimermi senza filtri ,,:
Il politicamente corretto addirittura per conto terzi mi urta ...
Ti auguro davvero ogni bene.
Te lo meriti


----------



## Skorpio (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Hahahah...
> Sei penoso.
> Meglio che non ti dice cosa penso di te ..
> Tu fai pure...non mi tangi


Eh infatti..  :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai quante cose io trovi in contrasto ?
> Anche cose dette da te ...
> A volte funziona così.
> Mio marito ora si sta comportando benissimo ..questo non esclude il fatto che si sia comportato da merda. E lo ammette anche lui.
> ...


Veramente io dicevo che io uso più prudenza nei confronti di altri, anche se a volte non riesco, per consentire una ricomposizione senza avere anche il peso di digerire anche gli insulti di altri.
Poi sbaglio spesso a seconda dei momenti ed esprimo disgusto per certi comportamenti e situazioni. 
I tradimenti non sono tutti uguali. Le relazioni non sono tutti uguali. Neanche i matrimoni.


----------



## Skorpio (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il tuo di culo  di certo brucia molto ....
> Come a tutti i morti di figa frustrati come te


Lo vedi che vomiti?

Lo vedi che non fai pace con nulla.. che sei in guerra con il mondo ??

Che il tuo decantato benessere è tutta una finta.. un teatro?..


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh infatti..  :rotfl: :rotfl:


Infatti....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ah, ma io non l’ho chiamata  zoccola perché l’ha tradito ...
> però ... per me in genere hai dato la definizione giusta .
> Poi puoi chiamare chi si tiene lo scopatore di zoccole in vari modi ...ma non zoccola..che rimane appannaggio per me di una certa categoria
> Poi ..per carità , se vogliamo dare come temine ““diversamente serie”..o altro di più politicamente corretto ...vedi  tu ....
> Tanto ormai , per non offendere nessuno, si usano tanti  giri di parole


Io non do epiteti a nessuno 
Se mio marito mi tradisce non  svilisci quella con ci mi ha tradito perché sarebbe svilire l’uomo con cui ho deciso di restare e di conseguenza svilisco me. Cosa che preferirei evitare


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Lo vedi che vomiti?
> 
> Lo vedi che non fai pace con nulla.. che sei in guerra con il mondo ??
> 
> Che il tuo decantato benessere è tutta una finta.. un teatro?..


Uhh...che paroloni!!
Addirittura in guerra col mondo?   ... ma va...
Pensa che c’e chi sta  peggio di me ...
Pensa che c’e chi la chiede a destra e a manca ....ma non gliela da nessuna
Quelli sì che sono problemi ....


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Il tuo di culo  di certo brucia molto ....
> Come a tutti i morti di figa frustrati come te


Hai perso la brocca? Giusto per capire eh


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io non do epiteti a nessuno
> Se mio marito mi tradisce non  svilisci quella con ci mi ha tradito perché sarebbe svilire l’uomo con cui ho deciso di restare e di conseguenza svilisco me. Cosa che preferirei evitare


Io non la penso come te
Mi spiace


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Io la penso come te.
> Ho perso la stima e la fiducia,
> E vero che abbiamo passato una vita insieme e ci siamo amati,  ma è venuta  meno alla promessa che molti anni fa ci siamo scambiati,  e evidente che lei è cambiata, e forse io sono rimasto dietro,
> Ma la persona che amavo io era diversa da quella attuale.  Per me è un fallimento totale.
> ...


Infatti coerente con quello che pensi ti separi


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Hai perso la brocca? Giusto per capire eh


Non credo..rispondo a tono


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Io non la penso come te
> Mi spiace


Liberissima  ci mancherebbe


----------



## Skorpio (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Pensa che c’e chi la chiede a destra e a manca ....ma non gliela da nessuna
> Quelli sì che sono problemi ....


Ah immagino..

Io , come tutti qui dentro sanno, non ho mai chiesto a una donna di scopare, quei problemi li di sicuro non li ho

:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Non credo..rispondo a tono


Dire di no
Se ti rileggi con calma ti rendi conto che quello che ha detto @skiroio sembra essere la verità


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ah immagino..
> 
> Io , come tutti qui dentro sanno, non ho mai chiesto a una donna di scopare, quei problemi li di sicuro non li ho
> 
> :carneval:


maddai ...
“Mentre mi dava il resto mi ha sorriso ...la porto al motel ? “


----------



## Jacaranda (6 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dire di no
> Se ti rileggi con calma ti rendi conto che quello che ha detto @skiroio sembra essere la verità


Ho riletto...
Non mi sembra ...
Dai che finalmente vivacizziamo un po’ il forum


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ho riletto...
> Non mi sembra ...


A posto


----------



## Skorpio (6 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> maddai ...
> “Mentre mi dava il resto mi ha sorriso ...la porto al motel ? “


Eh? 

A nessuna a nessuna.. giuro

Sempre scritto

Mi prendono tutti per il culo x questo, non lo sapevi?


----------



## Skorpio (6 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Dire di no
> Se ti rileggi con calma ti rendi conto che quello che ha detto @skiroio sembra essere la verità


Diglielo te come chiedo di scopare io, a [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] che non ci crede

Te che hai l'esperienza diretta :rotfl:

E come insisto anche :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (6 Maggio 2019)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Diglielo te come chiedo di scopare io, a [MENTION=7301]Jacaranda[/MENTION] che non ci crede
> 
> Te che hai l'esperienza diretta :rotfl:
> 
> E come insisto anche :rotfl: :rotfl:


Uno stalker


----------



## danny (6 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Di lei non voglio più sapere niente.  Non mi interessa neanche il perché.


La volontà di separarsi  è una scelta personale sulla quale non mi sembra intelligente intervenire.
Non posso che rispettare la tua scelta. 
Mi permetto di dissentire su questo che ho quotato, invece. 
Non devi affatto pensare che la separazione e la cancellazione dalla tua vita di lei risolvano tutti i tuoi conflitti interni.
Devi prepararti a mesi in cui il tuo equilibrio sarà instabile. 
Ti potrà capitare di avere bisogno di in confronto che ora neghi con quello che è accaduto.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La volontà di separarsi  è una scelta personale sulla quale non mi sembra intelligente intervenire.
> Non posso che rispettare la tua scelta.
> Mi permetto di dissentire su questo che ho quotato, invece.
> Non devi affatto pensare che la separazione e la cancellazione dalla tua vita di lei risolvano tutti i tuoi conflitti interni.
> ...


Concordo.
E si ha bisogno di sostegno, professionale o amicale o entrambi, e braccia tra le quali trovare pace e magari piangere e poi ridere.


----------



## void (7 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> E si ha bisogno di sostegno, professionale o amicale o entrambi, e braccia tra le quali trovare pace e magari piangere e poi ridere.


E' vero, cosi' come e' vero quello che dice Danny. Difficile staccare la spina dopo decenni di vita in comune, e ad alla fine ci si ritrova, volenti o nolenti, a fare I conti con I propri ricordi.

Ma bisogna anche capire che Vigorvis sta vivendo questa vicenda da mesi, tenendosi tutto dentro, senza esternare alla moglie i suoi dubbi prima e le sue certezze poi. Il fare finta di niente, il non parlare e vomitare quello che si ha dentro, e' qualcosa che genera una stress veramente sovrumano ed una incredibile rabbia. 

Penso che la sua decisione la abbia maturata strada facendo, in tutto questo tempo, e ora la rabbia che ne e' conseguita non gli consentirebbe, neanche se lo volesse, un confronto civile.
Sembra essere molto deciso a lasciare qualcosa che secondo lui non gli appartiene piu', senza fare domande ne volere spiegazioni. Il vaso e' rotto e non si puo' aggiustare, il perche' si e' rotto non importa, ne cambia la realta'.  Ognuno ha il suo carattere, penso che questo approccio forse lo aiutera' almeno nell'immediato.
Comunque, nessuno in questi casi e' immune al dolore, nemmeno l'uomo piu' forte o deciso, e passata la tempesta questo tornera' prepotentemente.
Magari chissa' un giorno, quando tutto sara' finito sentira' il bisogno di quel confronto che ora non gli interessa e non si sente di fare.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Io la penso come te.
> Ho perso la stima e la fiducia,
> E vero che abbiamo passato una vita insieme e ci siamo amati,  ma è venuta  meno alla promessa che molti anni fa ci siamo scambiati,  e evidente che lei è cambiata, e forse io sono rimasto dietro,
> Ma la persona che amavo io era diversa da quella attuale.  Per me è un fallimento totale.
> ...


La tua decisione e' ferma. Non è in discussione, ma nemmeno con lei, se e' quello il tuo volere.
Per il resto, la mancata comunicazione fa male a te. Guarda che capisco cosa significa il pensiero  "parlerò solo in presenza del mio avvocato" . E' solitamente il pensiero di chi si sente minacciato dalla sola idea di parlare. Non lo dico solo da avvocato, parlo per esperienza diretta. Quella comunicazione con il mio ex marito  (che tecnicamente non è ex per effetto della separazione) io non ce l'ho. Non riesco ad averla, tanto e' vero che quando gli devo comunicare qualcosa lo faccio per iscritto. E abbiamo un figlio piccolo e una casa in comune. Ma non siamo un esempio di buona separazione. A me, e' andata e va così. Il mio consiglio? Evita di fare una separazione giudiziale SE E' POSSIBILE UNA CONSENSUALE. Se e' possibile. Fai il tuo possibile. Lo so, che la voce si  "strozza". Ma non le devi parlare dei dettagli delle tue scoperte. Non sei  "sotto accusa". Non è quello il punto. Ma non puoi lontanamente pensare a una separazione consensuale, se fuori da quella porta non provi nemmeno ad accompagnarla.


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La volontà di separarsi  è una scelta personale sulla quale non mi sembra intelligente intervenire. Non posso che rispettare la tua scelta.  Mi permetto di dissentire su questo che ho quotato, invece.  Non devi affatto pensare che la separazione e la cancellazione dalla tua vita di lei risolvano tutti i tuoi conflitti interni. Devi prepararti a mesi in cui il tuo equilibrio sarà instabile.  Ti potrà capitare di avere bisogno di in confronto che ora neghi con quello che è accaduto.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. E si ha bisogno di sostegno, professionale o amicale o entrambi, e braccia tra le quali trovare pace e magari piangere e poi ridere.





Foglia ha detto:


> La tua decisione e' ferma. Non è in discussione, ma nemmeno con lei, se e' quello il tuo volere. Per il resto, la mancata comunicazione fa male a te. Guarda che capisco cosa significa il pensiero  "parlerò solo in presenza del mio avvocato" . E' solitamente il pensiero di chi si sente minacciato dalla sola idea di parlare. Non lo dico solo da avvocato, parlo per esperienza diretta. Quella comunicazione con il mio ex marito  (che tecnicamente non è ex per effetto della separazione) io non ce l'ho. Non riesco ad averla, tanto e' vero che quando gli devo comunicare qualcosa lo faccio per iscritto. E abbiamo un figlio piccolo e una casa in comune. Ma non siamo un esempio di buona separazione. A me, e' andata e va così. Il mio consiglio? Evita di fare una separazione giudiziale SE E' POSSIBILE UNA CONSENSUALE. Se e' possibile. Fai il tuo possibile. Lo so, che la voce si  "strozza". Ma non le devi parlare dei dettagli delle tue scoperte. Non sei  "sotto accusa". Non è quello il punto. Ma non puoi lontanamente pensare a una separazione consensuale, se fuori da quella porta non provi nemmeno ad accompagnarla.


  Fatto salvo quanto dite sulla separazione consensuale sicuramente meglio della giudiziale, ed ottenibile credo con comunicazioni ed accordi, la mia domanda è: Non trovate che sia inutile o peggio dannoso cercare di fare luce, cercare di farsi dire la verità da una persona che ha mentito, mente e palesemente mentirà? Non è più distruttivo che una netta "amputazione" del rapporto? un continuo stillicidio attorno a fatti e persone destinate a fare male continuativamente? Vorrei capire.


----------



## void (7 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Fatto salvo quanto dite sulla separazione consensuale sicuramente meglio della giudiziale, ed ottenibile credo con comunicazioni ed accordi, la mia domanda è: Non trovate che sia inutile o peggio dannoso cercare di fare luce, cercare di farsi dire la verità da una persona che ha mentito, mente e palesemente mentirà? Non è più distruttivo che una netta "amputazione" del rapporto? un continuo stillicidio attorno a fatti e persone destinate a fare male continuativamente? Vorrei capire.


Penso che quello che Foglia sta consigliando, non è di indagare o chiedere spiegazioni sul passato, ma di agevolare col dialogo una separazione consensuale creando le basi per evitare conflitti.

Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Fatto salvo quanto dite sulla separazione consensuale sicuramente meglio della giudiziale, ed ottenibile credo con comunicazioni ed accordi, la mia domanda è: Non trovate che sia inutile o peggio dannoso cercare di fare luce, cercare di farsi dire la verità da una persona che ha mentito, mente e palesemente mentirà? Non è più distruttivo che una netta "*amputazione*" del rapporto? un continuo stillicidio attorno a fatti e persone destinate a fare male continuativamente? Vorrei capire.


Credi che si possa amputare qualcosa senza avere ugualmente dolore?
Il dolore va affrontato, lasciato sfogare.
Quanto è accaduto riguarda una consistente parte della vita di chi è tradito, che non si può cancellare senza avere conseguenze pesanti sulla sua stabilità. 
Il lavoro più grosso è tutto da fare e non è certo solo quello relativo alla separazione.
Questa introduce solo un nuovo stato, un ulteriore stress.

Perché tanti di noi sono rimasti qui?
Per recuperare sé stessi, per riavere sicurezze, per trovare ragioni, spiegazioni, per superare il trauma, per sfogarsi.
Sì, anche per questo. Per avere qualcuno contro cui prendersela, o per poter piangere, o sentire anche solo un abbraccio virtuale.
Per avere consigli o cercare spiegazioni. Perché tante cose non si capiscono. E' uno strumento anche questo.


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Penso che quello che Foglia sta consigliando, non è di indagare o chiedere spiegazioni sul passato, ma di agevolare col dialogo una separazione consensuale creando le basi per evitare conflitti.  Inviato dal mio SM-G965F utilizzando Tapatalk


  Si ho capito, intendevo al netto di questo, sempre che si possa dialogare senza tornare sull'argomento sorbendosi spiegazioni minacce o quant' altro...


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Si ho capito, intendevo al netto di questo, sempre che si possa dialogare senza tornare sull'argomento sorbendosi spiegazioni minacce o quant' altro...


Tu stai con una persona per anni, quella è insieme a te il modo in cui ti presenti al mondo, all'improvviso scopri che quella persona non ha con te quel rapporto che credevi, la fiducia che avevi non esiste più, improvvisamente sei solo, e mostri al mondo non solo la tua solitudine ma anche le tue ferite e la sconfitta che hai subito.
Sei vittima di una profonda lacerazione. 
Sei il coccio di un recipiente che è andato in frantumi. Hai perso il vaso e quello che conteneva.
Questo non si risolve così, solo con una separazione.
Perché perdi un progetto, la fiducia negli altri, il mondo della coppia, spesso gli amici, il futuro che avevi progettato.
Mica poca roba...


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Fatto salvo quanto dite sulla separazione consensuale sicuramente meglio della giudiziale, ed ottenibile credo con comunicazioni ed accordi, la mia domanda è: Non trovate che sia inutile o peggio dannoso cercare di fare luce, cercare di farsi dire la verità da una persona che ha mentito, mente e palesemente mentirà? Non è più distruttivo che una netta "amputazione" del rapporto? un continuo stillicidio attorno a fatti e persone destinate a fare male continuativamente? Vorrei capire.


Secondo me, nel caso di  [MENTION=12161]Vigorvis[/MENTION] , si. Sarebbe deleterio. Lui sa per certo che lei ha cancellato prove. E poi gli ha offerto il telefono in versione epurata. Con queste premesse, non c'è nessuna ricerca di verità. E diventa uno stillicidio inutile e penoso.
Ma. C'è un  "ma".
Nella sua situazione, nessuno se ne andrà di casa prima che sia intervenuto un provvedimento di assegnazione. E tra la domanda e l'udienza  (approssimativamente.... Non so quale sia il Tribunale territorialmente competente) passano mesi. Mesi nella stessa casa. E' roba da impazzire, a volte  
Mesi in cui nessuno schioda per non fornire prova di essersi arrangiato diversamente. Per evitare che si arrivi in udienza a dire " X di fatto si è già allontanato". E tutto questo  A MENO CHE non si riesca a parlare e a raggiungere prima della udienza un accordo. Il che vuol dire arrivare in udienza, confermare l'intenzione di separarsi, e chiedere congiuntamente che ciò avvenga alle medesime condizioni. Che sono frutto di una negoziazione tra le parti.
Ora: in tutto questo vigorvis non può, "fare comunicazione da solo". Ma ci deve provare. E' come se avesse in precedenza sollevato da terra alla garibaldina un Boeing, e ora dovesse pensare di farlo atterrare nel miglior modo possibile. Ci deve essere una intenzione che va oltre la sua voglia di sbatterla fuori dalla porta. In questo contesto e' inutile  (come dici tu) parlare delle corna. Bisogna provare a parlare della separazione. In questo non basta sedersi a un tavolo con i rispettivi legali. O fare parlare solo loro. O meglio: non sempre basta. Così come  (lo dicevo a proposito della mediazione) non è detto che sia il caso di creare contesti per così dire  "istituzionali" per discuterne. Questi contesti funzionano solo se c'è il terreno che li fa funzionare. Altrimenti sai cosa capita? Capita che è il mediatore a metterti alla porta, più o meno dopo il terzo appuntamento che si risolve nel lancio reciproco di merda addosso all'altro. Quindi in mediazione ci si va d'accordo, e con la volontà di definire dettagli. Non hanno figli piccoli di mezzo. Aggiungo per fortuna loro.
Comunicazione per me a questo punto significa raggiungimento di un accordo. E non è poco, non solo per l'accordo ma per la loro impostazione  "futura". Anche coi figli grandi ogni tanto c'è bisogno di comunicare.
Chiaro come il sole che se dall'altra parte c'è chiusura, inutile perdere tempo: si introduce una domanda giudiziale, si mostrano un po' i dentini  (senza esagerare che c'è sempre il rischio di romperseli a propria volta) e si spera che l'altro ragioni. A volte uno dei due rifiuta l'idea stessa di separazione, e chi la chiede diventa un mostro a prescindere.
Però uno sforzo comunicativo va fatto: se io arrivo a casa e scopro che tu ti vuoi separare leggendo la carta intestata del tuo legale, trovo qualsiasi comunicazione tra noi due già chiusa. Questo è certo.


----------



## spleen (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Credi che si possa amputare qualcosa senza avere ugualmente dolore? Il dolore va affrontato, lasciato sfogare. Quanto è accaduto riguarda una consistente parte della vita di chi è tradito, che non si può cancellare senza avere conseguenze pesanti sulla sua stabilità.  Il lavoro più grosso è tutto da fare e non è certo solo quello relativo alla separazione. Questa introduce solo un nuovo stato, un ulteriore stress.  Perché tanti di noi sono rimasti qui? Per recuperare sé stessi, per riavere sicurezze, per trovare ragioni, spiegazioni, per superare il trauma, per sfogarsi. Sì, anche per questo. Per avere qualcuno contro cui prendersela, o per poter piangere, o sentire anche solo un abbraccio virtuale. Per avere consigli o cercare spiegazioni. Perché tante cose non si capiscono. E' uno strumento anche questo.





danny ha detto:


> Tu stai con una persona per anni, quella è insieme a te il modo in cui ti presenti al mondo, all'improvviso scopri che quella persona non ha con te quel rapporto che credevi, la fiducia che avevi non esiste più, improvvisamente sei solo, e mostri al mondo non solo la tua solitudine ma anche le tue ferite e la sconfitta che hai subito. Sei vittima di una profonda lacerazione.  Sei il coccio di un recipiente che è andato in frantumi. Hai perso il vaso e quello che conteneva. Questo non si risolve così, solo con una separazione. Perché perdi un progetto, la fiducia negli altri, il mondo della coppia, spesso gli amici, il futuro che avevi progettato. Mica poca roba...


  Nessuno intende minimizzare le conseguenze di un tradimento ma nel cercare ristoro da una fonte avvelenata. La mia domanda è: quale utilità ha un confronto con una fonte palesemente falsa?


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno intende minimizzare le conseguenze di un tradimento ma nel cercare ristoro da una fonte avvelenata. La mia domanda è: quale utilità ha un confronto con una fonte palesemente falsa?


Nessuno, ora come ora. Nella sua ricerca esterna di verità, lui ha perso la facoltà di farsi dare un'altra verità. Sicché se anche lei ora dovesse rettificare il poco che gli ha detto, non potrebbe mai essere sincera.
Le conseguenze sono immaginabili


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno intende minimizzare le conseguenze di un tradimento ma nel cercare ristoro da una fonte avvelenata. La mia domanda è: quale utilità ha un confronto con una fonte palesemente falsa?


In questo momento sono due persone arroccate sulla loro posizioni.
Si difendono, a volte si attaccano.
L'utilità è quella di arrivare ad un armistizio, non alla verità.
E alla pace. Anche con sé stessi.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessuno intende minimizzare le conseguenze di un tradimento ma nel cercare ristoro da una fonte avvelenata. La mia domanda è: quale utilità ha un confronto con una fonte palesemente falsa?


Farsi prendere in giro [emoji41].


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> In questo momento sono due persone arroccate sulla loro posizioni.
> Si difendono, a volte si attaccano.
> L'utilità è quella di arrivare ad un armistizio, non alla verità.
> E alla pace. Anche con sé stessi.


Oddio.
Per la pace ci vogliono anni, e non è detto che bastino 

Non arrivano alla pace definendo la separazione. E pure per l'armistizio la vedo dura, realisticamente.
Ma visto che escluderei l'oblio (che invece lui si immagina) proporrei una incazzatura guidata dal buon senso. Ripeto: non hanno figli piccoli. E' una facilitazione mica da poco. E anche un punto di partenza.
"Abbiamo portato avanti insieme una famiglia, e per nostra fortuna e CAPACITÀ questo compito ha portato i nostri figli ad essere giovani adulti per i quali ci saremo sempre. Vediamo ora di essere CAPACI di mettere una fine a ciò che è finito". E' rispetto a sé stessi e a quello che si è fatto. Poi se dall'altra parte ci sputano sopra, amen.
So che è dire tanto. Molto più di quello che sono riuscita a dire io.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oddio.
> Per la pace ci vogliono anni, e non è detto che bastino
> 
> Non arrivano alla pace definendo la separazione. E pure per l'armistizio la vedo dura, realisticamente.
> ...


Ma perché? La ferita resta con o senza dialogo. Ne vele la pena dialogare con una persona che ha tradito per anni ?


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oddio.
> Per la *pace* ci vogliono anni, e non è detto che bastino
> 
> Non arrivano alla pace definendo la separazione. E pure per l'armistizio la vedo dura, realisticamente.
> ...


La pace si deve fare soprattutto con sé stessi. Arrivare dopo anni - perché sì, questi sono i tempi - a vedere l'accaduto con serenità.
Non con rancore, con odio, con dolore, con tutto quello che a distanza di anni fa male a chi è tradito.
Io posso confermarti che ci si riesce. 
Ma è inevitabile: se si sceglie l'oblio e in questo però si gettano, come in un pozzo, tutti quei sentimenti negativi, non se ne esce neppure a distanza di anni. Oppure sì, si crede di avere superato tutto, ma la serenità nei rapporti con gli altri, la tranquillità di poter nuovamente frequentare con piacere altre persone, altri partner va a farsi benedire, compromettendo la qualità della vita e la possibilità di fare nuove scelte.
Il confronto va fatto con l'accaduto e soprattutto con il trauma che ne deriva.
Ogni persona richiede la sua modalità e la necessità di comprendere parti diverse, ma è un percorso lungo, difficile, complesso che però va fatto.
Io temo spesso che le persone credano di arrivare a una conclusione con una separazione. A livello psicologico no, credo che questa sia ininfluente.
Io, come altri, ho avuto necessità di comprendere il tradimento, ovvero proprio l'atto, la scelta, le motivazioni, di farlo mio, per non vivere in una realtà distorta, dalla quale avevo una percezione errata. Sono stato qui per questo e, credimi, mi è servito. Come mi sono state utili alcune persone che ho conosciuto o frequentato in questi anni.
Dopo il tradimento credo che l'errore già grosso si possa fare sia quello di chiudersi e pretendere di dimenticare aggrappandosi ai valori introiettati e a una presunta superiorità morale. Ci si fa ancor più male di quanto si possa ritenere.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma perché? La ferita resta con o senza dialogo. Ne vele la pena dialogare con una persona che ha tradito per anni ?


Considerato che quella persona c'è, esiste, ed è la persona con cui hai tirato su una famiglia, direi che magari dialogo profondo no, ma comunicazione si.
Che senso ha SCEGLIERE di non comunicare più con chi RESTA una parte importante della tua vita? Li vedi quei figli che magari per anni non parlano coi genitori? Non entro nel merito delle ragioni e dei torti. Fai che abbiano ragione. Li vedi felici?
Comunicazione non è dialogo, comunque.
E' terreno, sottobosco, humus.
Strumentale al nuovo. Posso scegliere di abbattere una pianta malata. Ma che senso ha farle terra bruciata intorno? Che è FARSI terra bruciata intorno  (perché volenti o nolenti quell'albero e' di entrambi). Ripeto: se lei dovesse sputare sopra la comunicazione, sputerebbe in faccia a se stessa. Alla sua vita. Al massimo lo farei per altri motivi.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La pace si deve fare soprattutto con sé stessi. Arrivare dopo anni - perché sì, questi sono i tempi - a vedere l'accaduto con serenità.
> Non con rancore, con odio, con dolore, con tutto quello che a distanza di anni fa male a chi è tradito.
> Io posso confermarti che ci si riesce.
> Ma è inevitabile: se si sceglie l'oblio e in questo però si gettano, come in un pozzo, tutti quei sentimenti negativi, non se ne esce neppure a distanza di anni. Oppure sì, si crede di avere superato tutto, ma la serenità nei rapporti con gli altri, la tranquillità di poter nuovamente frequentare con piacere altre persone, altri partner va a farsi benedire, compromettendo la qualità della vita e la possibilità di fare nuove scelte.
> ...


Questo è un consiglio che va bene anche per me.
Lo so ma non l'ho come priorità.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Considerato che quella persona c'è, esiste, ed è la persona con cui hai tirato su una famiglia, direi che magari dialogo profondo no, ma comunicazione si.
> Che senso ha SCEGLIERE di non comunicare più con chi RESTA una parte importante della tua vita? Li vedi quei figli che magari per anni non parlano coi genitori? Non entro nel merito delle ragioni e dei torti. Fai che abbiano ragione. Li vedi felici?
> Comunicazione non è dialogo, comunque.
> E' terreno, sottobosco, humus.
> Strumentale al nuovo. Posso scegliere di abbattere una pianta malata. Ma che senso ha farle terra bruciata intorno? Che è FARSI terra bruciata intorno  (perché volenti o nolenti quell'albero e' di entrambi). Ripeto: se lei dovesse sputare sopra la comunicazione, sputerebbe in faccia a se stessa. Alla sua vita. Al massimo lo farei per altri motivi.


Comunicare che cosa?
Cosa c'è da capire ?
Lui già sa abbastanza.
Non è che lei è scivolata su una banana[emoji16].
Essere de "merda" è soprattutto far crescere un albero in una certa maniera , con detreminate regole e poi farsi i cazzi propri [emoji56] se ci aggiungi per anni[emoji57].  Non mi sembra che abbia mai detto al marito di avere dei "problemi"  con lui. 
Se smuovi la merda puzza di più , mejo lasciarla seccare da sola [emoji56].


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Comunicare che cosa?
> Cosa c'è da capire ?
> Lui già sa abbastanza.
> Non è che lei è scivolata su una banana[emoji16].
> ...


Non ci capiamo.
Nessuno gli dice di andare a vangare la merda. Lui sul tradimento si è costruito una verità per lui "bastevole". Satis. Non c'è più alcuna complicità. Si è persa la fiducia. Ci sono fatti gravi. C'è la sensazione di avere vissuto con un fake, con mille mila domande sul fatto di non essere stato contagiato da questa vita fake.
Cosa resta? Partiamo dalle cose (no: dalla materia), che è più facile. Due figli, presumo un conto corrente, qualche investimento comune, qualche bene comune, una casa di proprietà di lui ma condivisa. Dietro tutto questo, molto altro nella testa. E una scelta: che tutto questo andrà avanti separatamente da qui in poi. La merda a questo punto la lasciamo seccare come dici tu. E' producente credere che tutto sia stato merda? Ma soprattutto: davvero e' stato tutto merda? Se la risposta è affermativa non posso che darti ragione. Che secchi. C'è una parte del sentimento che è il ricordo, e che è meglio per sé non fare seccare. Piccola o grande che sia. E poi c'è quello che resta. Leva la persona di merda. Lascia figli, casa, cose. Ha senso non parlarne per fare seccare la merda? Parlarne in tribunale? Non parlare con la merda? Col ricordo indietro e un accordo  (più o meno consensuale) avanti. Finalizzato se vogliamo essere brutali a levare la merda di casa. Se vogliamo essere un po' meno incazzati e un po' più obiettivi, finalizzato a una fine dignitosa. Che c'è poco da fare: se il cane mi lascia la merda sul pavimento non mi sembra che la meglio soluzione sia quella di lasciarla stare lì dove è. E nemmeno quella di negare la presenza del cane in casa. O farlo rotolare fuori a suon di calci in culo. Il cane è il cane. La sua merda e' la sua merda.


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia, visto che ormai siamo finiti nello scatologico riassumerei il concetto con una _dolce_ metafora...
Saper distinguere un bel culo femminile da ciò che da esso esce è un buon approccio alle cose della vita.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Foglia, visto che ormai siamo finiti nello scatologico riassumerei il concetto con una dolce metafora...
> Saper distinguere un bel culo femminile da ciò che da esso esce è un buon approccio alle cose della vita.


Ma guarda: anche sapere che pure dal più bel culo del mondo esce la merda non sarà dolcissimo, ma è pur sempre un approccio mica da poco. Poi magari la si fa in bagno e  (salvo gusti particolari) in separata sede


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Foglia, visto che ormai siamo finiti nello scatologico riassumerei il concetto con una _dolce_ metafora...
> Saper distinguere un bel culo femminile da ciò che da esso esce è un buon approccio alle cose della vita.


Esce da tutti i culi[emoji41].
Ma dialogare con una faccia da culo che senso ha?


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Esce da tutti i culi[emoji41].
> Ma dialogare con una faccia da culo che senso ha?


E' quella che ti sei sposato. Con cui hai fatto dei figli.
Con cui hai vissuto una vita.
Con cui condividi i ricordi.
Tu butti via il bel culo solo perché produce merda o sai fare dei distinguo?
E non sto parlando di perdono ma di saper recuperare ciò che c'è stato di bello, cosa che fa bene soprattutto a chi è stato tradito, in particolare se avvia una separazione.
Giusto per non cancellare una vita. La propria.


----------



## Dina74 (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La volontà di separarsi  è una scelta personale sulla quale non mi sembra intelligente intervenire.
> Non posso che rispettare la tua scelta.
> Mi permetto di dissentire su questo che ho quotato, invece.
> Non devi affatto pensare che la separazione e la cancellazione dalla tua vita di lei risolvano tutti i tuoi conflitti interni.
> ...


Quoto

Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## void (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' quella che ti sei sposato. Con cui hai fatto dei figli.
> Con cui hai vissuto una vita.
> Con cui condividi i ricordi.
> Tu butti via il bel culo solo perché produce merda o sai fare dei distinguo?
> ...


Il principio e' corretto, ma le modalita' variano da caso a caso e dipendono da come e' avvenuta la scoperta e da come l'altra parte si pone.
Secondo me, in un caso come questo, ci vorra' (molto) tempo prima che lui riesca a fare dei distinguo ed a recuperare quel che c'e' stato di bello. Tenersi tutto dentro, trattenersi dal parlare e' qualcosa che consuma e costa uno sforzo immenso. Io non ci sarei mai riuscito per esempio. 

Altra cosa e' cercare di arrivare ad una fine "civile" della propria storia cercando di evitare conflitti ed agevolare una consensuale separazione.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Il principio e' corretto, ma le modalita' variano da caso a caso e dipendono da come e' avvenuta la scoperta e da come l'altra parte si pone.
> Secondo me, in un caso come questo, ci vorra' (molto) tempo prima che lui riesca a fare dei distinguo ed a recuperare quel che c'e' stato di bello. Tenersi tutto dentro, trattenersi dal parlare e' qualcosa che consuma e costa uno sforzo immenso. Io non ci sarei mai riuscito per esempio.
> 
> *Altra cosa e' cercare di arrivare ad una fine "civile" della propria storia cercando di evitare conflitti ed agevolare una consensuale separazione*.



Infatti sono obiettivi e direi che quello grassettato e' il primo.
Se si può.
Altrimenti pazienza, e' evidente che se lei dice  "da casa te ne vai tu, voglio il mantenimento per me, e già che ci siamo voglio l'addebito a te della separazione, perché tanto il resto è tutto da dimostrare"... Beh... Buona notte, ma senza non detti.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' quella che ti sei sposato. Con cui hai fatto dei figli.
> Con cui hai vissuto una vita.
> Con cui condividi i ricordi.
> Tu butti via il bel culo solo perché produce merda o sai fare dei distinguo?
> ...


Questo lo quoto. Tenuto presente che e' uno step successivo che però senza dubbio viene più facile se volano nel frattempo meno coltelli. Comunque si... Lasciare seccare il ricordo, e' lasciare seccare se stessi. Spesso mi sono chiesta se il mio ricordo sia lo specchio del "reale". Vale a dire se ci fosse amore o il temutissimo  "ammmmorrre" 

Chiamiamolo come vogliamo: non nego che alla fine ci fosse solo l'infausto termine, comunque. In me eh 

Però.... A voler scavare sotto quintali della ANCHE MIA merda (ce ne e' in verità ancora traccia ovunque, e malgrado abbia persino lavato le pareti di casa), ricordo bene anche altro. Lo ritrovo in altro.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' quella che ti sei sposato. Con cui hai fatto dei figli.
> Con cui hai vissuto una vita.
> Con cui condividi i ricordi.
> Tu butti via il bel culo solo perché produce merda o sai fare dei distinguo?
> ...


Quello che è stato bello è passato [emoji34], non si vive di ricordi.
Ricorda che chi apre il secchione della differenza non è il tradito ma il traditore .
Il tradito può solo decidere se tenere la monnezza a casa o gettarla. 
Ma i problemi di lei non si fermeranno al dialogo con lui [emoji56] , ci sono i figli[emoji41].
È lei che deve sanare la situazione, no lui[emoji41] ( sempre se lei voglia recuperare con lui e con i figli).[emoji6]


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' quella che ti sei sposato. Con cui hai fatto dei figli.
> Con cui hai vissuto una vita.
> Con cui condividi i ricordi.
> Tu butti via il bel culo solo perché produce merda o sai fare dei distinguo?
> ...


Ma chi tradisce  tiene conto di tutto ciò?
Non credo [emoji41]. 
E ora gli vai a fare la paternale sul recupero?


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quello che è stato bello è passato [emoji34], non si vive di ricordi.
> Ricorda che chi apre il secchione della differenza non è il tradito ma il traditore .
> Il tradito può solo decidere se tenere la monnezza a casa o gettarla.
> Ma i problemi di lei non si fermeranno al dialogo con lui [emoji56] , ci sono i figli[emoji41].
> È lei che deve sanare la situazione, no lui[emoji41] ( sempre se lei voglia recuperare con lui e con i figli).[emoji6]


Guarda: se il cane mi piazza la merda in casa c'è una sola certezza: la devo pulire. 

Poi oh. C'è chi preferisce pulire il cane dopo avergli pucciato il muso, c'è chi la lascia lì fino a quando la calpesta in pieno al buio, chi fa finta di non vedere che il cane la sta spalmando sul divano e persino chi dichiara di convivere con un cane di merda. Di tutto


----------



## void (7 Maggio 2019)

Ma oggi e' la giornata mondiale della coprofilia ???


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma chi tradisce  tiene conto di tutto ciò?
> Non credo [emoji41].
> E ora gli vai a fare la paternale sul recupero?


Mica deve recuperare l'altro.
Deve conservare sé stesso.
Distruggere chi ti ha tradito ha lo scopo di allontanarsi, ma è un'operazione che in parte distrugge anche chi è stato tradito.
Io sto solo dicendo che questo va tenuto a mente.
Lo scopo è di tornare a essere sereni.


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ma oggi e' la giornata mondiale della coprofilia ???


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ma oggi e' la giornata mondiale della coprofilia ???


Userò nutella, anche se è peggio, che la nutella si mangia  

Ma è impensabile arrivare a dire che evitare di comunicare all'altro cio' che a quel punto e' utile A TE (e parlo di cose concrete: ci separiamo, ad esempio: vogliamo ragionarci su?... Sai quanto tempo fa risparmiare questa domanda, anche se magari non con la risposta che ne esce subito?), non fa mangiare meno bocconi. Magari  (MAGARI) qualcuno lo risparmia.

Dalla coprofilia alla coprofagia, prometto che per oggi non ne parlo più, sorry  :carneval:


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Guarda: se il cane mi piazza la merda in casa c'è una sola certezza: la devo pulire.
> 
> Poi oh. C'è chi preferisce pulire il cane dopo avergli pucciato il muso, c'è chi la lascia lì fino a quando la calpesta in pieno al buio, chi fa finta di non vedere che il cane la sta spalmando sul divano e persino chi dichiara di convivere con un cane di merda. Di tutto


E se te la piazza tuo marito?
Pulisce lui spero.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E se te la piazza tuo marito?
> Pulisce lui spero.


Magari fosse stato così.
Sai come è stata la realtà? Ti posso però dire una cosa: non avrei mai proseguito la convivenza  "con un uomo di merda". Anche se magari un altro lo avesse così definito da mo'.
Poi quando ho visto cosa c'era per terra, a quel punto ho pulito a casa mia.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Fatto salvo quanto dite sulla separazione consensuale sicuramente meglio della giudiziale, ed ottenibile credo con comunicazioni ed accordi, la mia domanda è: Non trovate che sia inutile o peggio dannoso cercare di fare luce, cercare di farsi dire la verità da una persona che ha mentito, mente e palesemente mentirà? Non è più distruttivo che una netta "amputazione" del rapporto? un continuo stillicidio attorno a fatti e persone destinate a fare male continuativamente? Vorrei capire.


È un bisogno per ricomporre la dissonanza cognitiva. Come colui che crede che la terra sia piatta venga portato su una astronave, continuerebbe a guardare dell’oblò...


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un *bisogno* per ricomporre la dissonanza cognitiva. Come colui che crede che la terra sia piatta venga portato su una astronave, continuerebbe a guardare dell’oblò...


Ti quoterei anche senza aggiungere niente, Brunetta, nel senso che hai detto qualcosa di giusto.
Ma accidenti, visto l'andazzo scatologico precedente, io avrei usato il vocabolo "necessità".


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Oddio.
> Per la pace ci vogliono anni, e non è detto che bastino
> 
> Non arrivano alla pace definendo la separazione. E pure per l'armistizio la vedo dura, realisticamente.
> ...


Ma anche i figli grandi poi si sposano e fanno figli. Ci si trova senza parlarsi ai matrimoni? Si va a vedere il nipotino avendo cura di non incrociarsi al portone? 
A una pace bisogna arrivare.


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti quoterei anche senza aggiungere niente, Brunetta, nel senso che hai detto qualcosa di giusto.
> Ma accidenti, visto l'andazzo scatologico precedente, io avrei usato il vocabolo "necessità".


L'ha riecheggiata pure a me.
Ma sono stata zitta  :carneval:

Con un bimbo piccolo, non è tutto sto tabù


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche i figli grandi poi si sposano e fanno figli. Ci si trova senza parlarsi ai matrimoni? Si va a vedere il nipotino avendo cura di non incrociarsi al portone?
> A una pace bisogna arrivare.


Eh. Tocchi pure me, purtroppo. E non si tratta di eventi, ma del quotidiano


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'ha riecheggiata pure a me.
> *Ma sono stata zitta  :carneval:
> *
> Con un bimbo piccolo, non è tutto sto tabù


Lo sanno tutti che per me è impossibile.

E' un dovere professionale.:carneval:


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche i figli grandi poi si sposano e fanno figli. Ci si trova senza parlarsi ai matrimoni? Si va a vedere il nipotino avendo cura di non incrociarsi al portone?
> A una pace bisogna arrivare.


L'han fatto i miei.
Uno strazio.


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ti quoterei anche senza aggiungere niente, Brunetta, nel senso che hai detto qualcosa di giusto.
> Ma accidenti, visto l'andazzo scatologico precedente, io avrei usato il vocabolo "necessità".


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> L'han fatto i miei.
> Uno strazio.


Va evitato.
Poi i tuoi...dopo trent’anni potrebbero pure parlarsi.
Si sono stretti la mano Almirante e Berlinguer.
Montanelli e le BR.


----------



## oriente70 (7 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche i figli grandi poi si sposano e fanno figli. Ci si trova senza parlarsi ai matrimoni? Si va a vedere il nipotino avendo cura di non incrociarsi al portone?
> A una pace bisogna arrivare.


C'è una che ha visto i nipoti dopo 5 anni[emoji41].
E non per volere suo .
Con tutto che l'ex marito rammentava ai figli che comunque era la loro madre [emoji41].


----------



## Brunetta (7 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> C'è una che ha visto i nipoti dopo 5 anni[emoji41].
> E non per volere suo .
> Con tutto che l'ex marito rammentava ai figli che comunque era la loro madre [emoji41].


Non è bello.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Infatti sono obiettivi e direi che quello grassettato e' il primo.
> Se si può.
> Altrimenti pazienza, e' evidente che se lei dice  "da casa te ne vai tu, voglio il mantenimento per me, e già che ci siamo voglio l'addebito a te della separazione, perché tanto il resto è tutto da dimostrare"... Beh... Buona notte, ma senza non detti.


Infatti, foglia  ...mi sembra questo l’approccio di lei... altrimenti non ci sarebbero dubbi riguardo all
approccio fa te suggerito . 
Si stanno usando fiumi di parole per dire cosa dovrebbe fare lui ..ma lei?
Si è comportata da schifo e ora pretende di essere supponente ..oltre al danno la beffa ...
Puoi scoprire di essere stato con un’inguardabile ..ma non perché scopri che sei stato tradito ...ma ti misuri soprattutto sul post ... il post, secondo me fa la differenza ... 
“perdonami , mi sono sentita trascurata ..” non è come
 “fanculo, cosa vuoi dalla mia vita ..levati dai maroni...”
I figli sono grandi ... seguo i consigli del mio avvocato e se posso ti asfalto ...
Ma mi rendo conto che siete più nobili d’animo di me ...


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche i figli grandi poi si sposano e fanno figli. Ci si trova senza parlarsi ai matrimoni? Si va a vedere il nipotino avendo cura di non incrociarsi al portone?
> A una pace bisogna arrivare.


Sicuramente...tempo al tempo ...
Questa saggezza ti viene un filo dopo


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mica deve recuperare l'altro.
> Deve conservare sé stesso.
> Distruggere chi ti ha tradito ha lo scopo di allontanarsi, ma è un'operazione che in parte distrugge anche chi è stato tradito.
> Io sto solo dicendo che questo va tenuto a mente.
> Lo scopo è di tornare a essere sereni.


Sono d’accordo sulla teoria....
Nelle mie menorie..chi non si è comportato da “alfa” è stato asfaltato ... con la signora (vedi come sono brava, oggi non uso epiteti )..che è rimasta in casa e ha coinvolto l’ex amante che si è installato poi nell’abitazione con il tribunale che ha dichiarato  che l’ex marito avrebbe dovuto continuare a pagare  il mutuo ...
Nei due casi gestiti in modalità “alfa” (non con risentimento ..ma con fermezza )... .lei è uscita di casa e lui, poi ..nella casa di cui ha pagato  mutuo e senza assegno da erogare le ha rivolto la parola con serenità ..e ora sono amiconi ...
Continuo a pensare che Vigo  stia evitando il dialogo per non essere portato a condividere info che gli si rivolterebbero contro in fase di separazione  ...ma forse sbaglio


----------



## Foglia (7 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Infatti, foglia  ...mi sembra questo l’approccio di lei... altrimenti non ci sarebbero dubbi riguardo all
> approccio fa te suggerito .
> Si stanno usando fiumi di parole per dire cosa dovrebbe fare lui ..ma lei?
> Si è comportata da schifo e ora pretende di essere supponente ..oltre al danno la beffa ...
> ...


Nobiltà di animo non so, credo che se anche ne avessi avuta, ora sarebbe bella a che ramengo. Fallimenti comunicativi anche attuali ne ho parecchi alle spalle, in compenso.
E ne vedo le conseguenze.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Nobiltà di animo non so, credo che se anche ne avessi avuta, ora sarebbe bella a che ramengo. Fallimenti comunicativi anche attuali ne ho parecchi alle spalle, in compenso.
> E ne vedo le conseguenze.


Per come hai descritto il tuo ex ..credo che la comunicazione sia impossibile


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo sulla teoria....
> Nelle mie menorie..chi non si è comportato da “alfa” è stato asfaltato ... con la signora (vedi come sono brava, oggi non uso epiteti )..che è rimasta in casa e ha coinvolto l’ex amante che si è installato poi nell’abitazione con il tribunale che ha dichiarato  che l’ex marito avrebbe dovuto continuare a pagare  il mutuo ...
> Nei due casi gestiti in modalità “alfa” (non con risentimento ..ma con fermezza )... .lei è uscita di casa e lui, poi ..nella casa di cui ha pagato  mutuo e senza assegno da erogare le ha rivolto la parola con serenità ..e ora sono amiconi ...
> Continuo a pensare che Vigo  stia evitando il dialogo per non essere portato a condividere info che gli si rivolterebbero contro in fase di separazione  ...ma forse sbaglio


Un buon avvocato è sempre la soluzione migliore dal punto di vista materiale. 
Un mio amico ha avuto figlie e casa. Ovviamente ha investito parecchio per ottenere questo risultato, seguendo con meticolosità i consigli. 
Ciò però non risolve i problemi che un tradimento di questo tipo porta a carico della psiche.
Per quelli occorre un altro lavoro, nel quale il traditore deve essere escluso, ma non altettanto è possibile fare con il tradimento.
Molti sono qui per questo. 
Io pure, almeno in passato.
I conti li devi fare anche con quello.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un buon avvocato è sempre la soluzione migliore dal punto di vista materiale.
> Un mio amico ha avuto figlie e casa. Ovviamente ha investito parecchio per ottenere questo risultato, seguendo con meticolosità i consigli.
> Ciò però non risolve i problemi che un tradimento di questo tipo porta a carico della psiche.
> Per quelli occorre un altro lavoro, nel quale il traditore deve essere escluso, ma non altettanto è possibile fare con il tradimento.
> ...


D’accordissimo ..ma la psiche la curi meglio se senti che almeno sul piano materiale ti sei tutelato
...se sei in frantumi e in più devi soccombere .... secondo me il risentimento aumenta.
Quel mio caro amico di cui ti parlavo tempo fa (quello che ora è fidanzato con la coetanea ).. ha tenuto duro per due anni come Vigo .. ma si è ripreso la casa e la custodia dei figli ... 
almeno una sensazione di equità che ti aiuti a non sentirti pure sopraffatto da eccessive ingiustizie  ...
Se vieni ridotto in polvere e in più vieni massacrato economicamente da chi ti ha ridotto così e che la fa franca  ...non ti predisponi al meglio ..


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> D’accordissimo ..ma la psiche la curi meglio se senti che almeno sul piano materiale ti sei tutelato
> ...se sei in frantumi e in più devi soccombere .... secondo me il risentimento aumenta.
> Quel mio caro amico di cui ti parlavo tempo fa (quello che ora è fidanzato con la coetanea ).. ha tenuto duro per due anni come Vigo .. ma si è ripreso la casa e la custodia dei figli ...
> almeno una sensazione di equità che ti aiuti a non sentirti pure sopraffatto da eccessive ingiustizie  ...
> Se vieni ridotto in polvere e in più vieni massacrato economicamente da chi ti ha ridotto così e che la fa franca  ...non ti predisponi al meglio ..


Jaca, questo è impossibile che accada a te.
Sei mamma. Sei tradita. 
Puoi veramente fare a pezzi tuoi marito. 
Se lo volessi. 
Io non l'avrei mai comunque fatto con mia moglie.
È una scelta mia.
Credo che anche tu stia facendo una scelta analoga, forse per le stesse ragioni. 
Mi posso sbagliare...


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Jaca, questo è impossibile che accada a te.
> Sei mamma. Sei tradita.
> Puoi veramente fare a pezzi tuoi marito.
> Se lo volessi.
> ...


Sai che non mi è sempre chiaro
Il perche  si continui a far riferimento alla mia esperienza quando stiamo confrontando situazioni così diverse ?
Io mi sto riferendo a chi, invece di dimostrare pietas per chi soffre a causa sua ..pretende di fare pure il supponente  ...e dove in più ci sono figli grandi ...e si e’ già deciso di separarsi e si cerca di evitare la situazione “oltre al danno la beffa “.
Tu ci vedi delle analogie ?
Ho portato le esperienze che conosco di padri e mariti che, grazie alla fermezza hanno evitato almeno di dover uscire di casa a causa del partner ..che oltre ad averlo tradito si sarebbe presa casa e custodia dei figli ...
E questo  grazie alla fermezza ..non al dialogo ...perché con certe persone il dialogo è solo controproducente ..perché ti si rivolta contro

Io vedo molte analogie tra la moglie di Vigo e la moglie del mio amico ... lui ha mostrato sangue freddo svelando le carte solo in tribunale . Certo, NON  con una consensuale .. ma non l’avrebbe ottenuta se non dandole tutte vinte a lei ... 
quando ha svelato le carte , senza darle la possibilità di essersi troppo premunita ...lei è rimasta col cerino in mano...attonita .
Lui, pluricornificato, si è sentito dire che lei non aveva problemi...ma il problema era di lui che non era sufficientemente “aperto”... e non capiva come potesse essertela presa tanto per alcune corna ..che sarà mai ...
Lei si e fatta consolare da tutti (me compresa) immaginando che non sapessero , dicendo che forse lui aveva un’altra ...figli compresi eh..e suoceri .....poi le prove in tribunale ....numerose e inequivocabili 
Supponenza e gestione della causa deleteria... dove lei ha chiesto l’inverosimile ....
È stato bravo...ora si parlano
Lei e’ invecchiata di colpo di 20 anni e lui sta con una donna bellissima che può invitare a casa sua e non in un monolocale


----------



## danny (7 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sai che non mi è sempre chiaro
> Il perche  si continui a far riferimento alla mia esperienza quando stiamo confrontando situazioni così diverse ?
> Io mi sto riferendo a chi, invece di dimostrare pietas per chi soffre a causa sua ..pretende di fare pure il supponente  ...e dove in più ci sono figli grandi ...e si e’ già deciso di separarsi e si cerca di evitare la situazione “oltre al danno la beffa “.
> Tu ci vedi delle analogie ?
> ...


Non stiamo parlando di analogie, ma di scelte.
Il tuo amico voleva esattamente quello che ha ottenuto. 
Come probabilmente ognuno di noi e sicuramente Vigo ha lottato o  sta lottando per quello a cui tiene di più. 
Il fatto è che non sempre sono le stesse cose.
L'idea di distruggere la madre di mia figlia in un tribunale o di gioire nel vederla invecchiare di colpo di 20 anni mi attira tanto quanto quella di tradirla con miss leggerezza alle condizioni che ho citato in un altro post.
Può sembrare strano, ma non trovo né l'una né l'altra due soluzioni che possano attirarmi.


----------



## Jacaranda (7 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non stiamo parlando di analogie, ma di scelte.
> Il tuo amico voleva esattamente quello che ha ottenuto.
> Come probabilmente ognuno di noi e sicuramente Vigo ha lottato o  sta lottando per quello a cui tiene di più.
> Il fatto è che non sempre sono le stesse cose.
> ...


Lui non gioisce di vederla invecchiata ....non mi sembra di averlo detto (io un po’ si.. ti confesso).
Si, vero...si possono volere cose diverse ..ma in tribunale ha semplicemente trovato giustizia non vendetta.  Quindi, il fatto che sia la madre dei suoi figli dovrebbe portare lui a fare  tafazi?
Rimane sempre la madre dei suoi figli ... anche dopo la sentenza ...dove però non si e verificata la situazione in cui lei  ha riversato su di lui le  sue scelte anaffettive ed egoistiche. 
O ci si deve martirizzare ?


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sicuramente...tempo al tempo ...
> Questa saggezza ti viene un filo dopo


Certo.
Ma ci sono qua io per fargli capire che non può essere cancellata come un pianeta dalla Morte Nera.


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Lui non gioisce di vederla invecchiata ....non mi sembra di averlo detto (*io un po’ si.. ti confesso*).
> Si, vero...si possono volere cose diverse ..ma in tribunale ha semplicemente trovato giustizia non vendetta.  Quindi, il fatto che sia la madre dei suoi figli dovrebbe portare lui a fare  tafazi?
> Rimane sempre la madre dei suoi figli ... anche dopo la sentenza ...dove però non si e verificata la situazione in cui lei  ha riversato su di lui le  sue scelte anaffettive ed egoistiche.
> O ci si deve martirizzare ?


No, il concetto è giusto.

Sul neretto, invece: perché?


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, il concetto è giusto.
> 
> Sul neretto, invece: perché?


Ho volutamente esagerato, come faccio spesso per rendere l’idea ...ma con lei non sono clemente perché oltre a come si è comportata col marito.  mi ha preso in giro per due anni . Ero amica di entrambi. Lei mi ha subito contattata dicendomi cose tremende riguardo al marito e facendo la parte della vittima. Me la sono molto presa a cuore, cercando di starle vicina il più possibile . Lui si è eclissato per tutto il tempo ... pensavo fosse perché si sentiva colpevole . Invece lo ha fatto per consentire a lei di sentirsi sicura nel fare a lui terra bruciata .
Poi, dopo la sentenza, lui e’ Ricomparso e mi ha svelato le bugie senza fine della moglie  (con tanto di prove )..
Non credevo davvero che una persona potesse mentire e manipolare in modo così tremendamente convincente .
Non le voglio male,  ma sono “contenta” che abbia raccolto quanto ha seminato...


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ho volutamente esagerato, come faccio spesso per rendere l’idea ...ma con lei non sono clemente perché oltre a come si è comportata col marito.  mi ha preso in giro per due anni . Ero amica di entrambi. Lei mi ha subito contattata dicendomi cose tremende riguardo al marito e *facendo la parte della vittima*. Me la sono molto presa a cuore, cercando di starle vicina il più possibile . Lui si è eclissato per tutto il tempo ... pensavo fosse perché si sentiva colpevole . Invece lo ha fatto per consentire a lei di sentirsi sicura nel fare a lui terra bruciata .
> Poi, dopo la sentenza, lui e’ Ricomparso e mi ha svelato le bugie senza fine della moglie  (con tanto di prove )..
> Non credevo davvero che una persona potesse mentire e manipolare in modo così tremendamente convincente .
> Non le voglio male,  ma sono “contenta” che abbia raccolto quanto ha seminato...


Triste come cosa.
Io ho un carteggio di centinaia di mail di una coppia di amici che si stavano separando in un paese straniero dove lavoravano.
Prima mi scrisse lei, poi lui, poi lei scrisse a mia moglie, a una mia ex di cui era amica, poi lui, poi con i vari inoltra tutti insieme, in un tripudio di accuse e discolpe.
De Laclos è niente al confronto.
La tendenza a porsi come vittime è abbastanza diffusa.
Però richiede un rigore morale e una coerenza spesso assenti.


----------



## Jacaranda (8 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Triste come cosa.
> Io ho un carteggio di centinaia di mail di una coppia di amici che si stavano separando in un paese straniero dove lavoravano.
> Prima mi scrisse lei, poi lui, poi lei scrisse a mia moglie, a una mia ex di cui era amica, poi lui, poi con i vari inoltra tutti insieme, in un tripudio di accuse e discolpe.
> De Laclos è niente al confronto.
> ...


Solitamente e’ così e spesso e’ anche umano ..soprattutto se si tratta di situazioni  in cui la responsabilità è ripartita ..ma ti assicuro che quando tua moglie si e’ fatta una squadra di calcio e invece di starsene zitta chiama gli amici dicendo che non capisce perché tu abbia deciso di separarti .. e insinuando il sospetto che tu abbia un’altra donna ...questo credo non rientri nei canoni classici del vittimismo ... ma più nella patologia


----------



## danny (8 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Solitamente e’ così e spesso e’ anche umano ..soprattutto se si tratta di situazioni  in cui la responsabilità è ripartita ..ma ti assicuro che *quando tua moglie si e’ fatta una squadra di calcio* e invece di starsene zitta chiama gli amici dicendo che non capisce perché tu abbia deciso di separarti .. e *insinuando il sospetto che tu abbia un’altra donna* ...questo credo non rientri nei canoni classici del vittimismo ... ma più nella *patologia*


Sì, di una malattia non curabile, quella della stronzaggine.
_Simpatica_ donna, la tua (ex) amica.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Solitamente e’ così e spesso e’ anche umano ..soprattutto se si tratta di situazioni  in cui la responsabilità è ripartita ..ma ti assicuro che quando tua moglie si e’ fatta una squadra di calcio e invece di starsene zitta chiama gli amici dicendo che non capisce perché tu abbia deciso di separarti .. e insinuando il sospetto che tu abbia un’altra donna ...questo credo non rientri nei canoni classici del vittimismo ... ma più nella patologia


O anche ricerca di un accomodamento vantaggioso economicamente e socialmente.


----------



## Foglia (8 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> O anche ricerca di un accomodamento vantaggioso economicamente e socialmente.


Proiezione. Per cui cio' che è tuo diventa dell'altro. E ovviamente prova a smollare le magagne. Il fatto che lo faccia con gli amici ne è prova  (che possono fare i tuoi amici rispetto all' accomodamento che cerchi?).


----------



## Brunetta (8 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Proiezione. Per cui cio' che è tuo diventa dell'altro. E ovviamente prova a smollare le magagne. Il fatto che lo faccia con gli amici ne è prova  (che possono fare i tuoi amici rispetto all' accomodamento che cerchi?).


Essere solidali. Non vuole restare sola.


----------



## oriente70 (9 Maggio 2019)

Ma sta cosa che se si allontana chi tradisce  ti manca qualcosa non la comprendo .
Comunque si parla con uno che del progetto famiglia con il tradito  se ne sbatte.
E da quello che leggo che quelli che restano "perdonano" non hanno vita facile.
Poi ci possono essere tanti altri motivi per restare , e ci sta , ma tenere in considerazione ki ha già fatto la sua scelta è da martire.
Chi ha aperto la discussione ha figli i grandi, lavorano entrambe e per me fa bene a ignorare la moglie. Perché chi tradisce sa il dolore che può causare nel momento della scoperta.
Dal mio punto di vista. Poi sbaglio.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma sta cosa che se si allontana chi tradisce  ti manca qualcosa non la comprendo .
> Comunque si parla con uno che del progetto famiglia con il tradito  se ne sbatte.
> E da quello che leggo che quelli che restano "perdonano" non hanno vita facile.
> Poi ci possono essere tanti altri motivi per restare , e ci sta , ma tenere in considerazione ki ha già fatto la sua scelta è da martire.
> ...


Visto che pochi li allontanano significa che sentirebbero una mancanza.


----------



## oriente70 (9 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Visto che pochi li allontanano significa che sentirebbero una mancanza.


Lui è uno dei pochi che ha la possibilità di troncare subito.
Poi penso che molte coppie dove si è scoperto il tradimento siano destinate a separarsi una volta che  non c'è più nulla che li tenga uniti.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lui è uno dei pochi che ha la possibilità di troncare subito.
> Poi penso che molte coppie dove si è scoperto il tradimento siano destinate a separarsi una volta che  non c'è più nulla che li tenga uniti.


Non sai quante ne sto monitorando :carneval:  ...non mi pare


----------



## oriente70 (9 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sai quante ne sto monitorando :carneval:  ...non mi pare


Bel impegno [emoji41].
Tempo al tempo.


----------



## Vigorvis (9 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Lui è uno dei pochi che ha la possibilità di troncare subito.
> Poi penso che molte coppie dove si è scoperto il tradimento siano destinate a separarsi una volta che  non c'è più nulla che li tenga uniti.


Per me è questione di principio, morale. Lo avrei fatto lo stesso con figli piccoli. 
Se scopi fuori, significa che non sei felice, non ti senti soddisfatta, allora due sono le opzioni, ho parli del malessere che hai dentro, e ci si prova ad affrontare il problema, con la possibilità di risolvere, e se tutto va male ci si separa, oppure ci si separa. Facile, bello, vivere con un piede in due scarpe.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Per me è questione di principio, morale. Lo avrei fatto lo stesso con figli piccoli.
> Se scopi fuori, significa che non sei felice, non ti senti soddisfatta, allora due sono le opzioni, o parli del malessere che hai dentro, e ci si prova ad affrontare il problema, con la possibilità di risolvere, e se tutto va male ci si separa, oppure ci si separa. Facile, bello, vivere con un piede in due scarpe.


Però meglio farlo senza il coltello in bocca.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Bel impegno [emoji41].
> Tempo al tempo.


Prima o poi ci si separa tutti.
Per sempre.


----------



## Vigorvis (9 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta non dipende da me.
Lei mi farà guerra,  gli sto togliendo il suo stato, quando si diffonderà la notizia in famiglia ed amici della separazione,  sarà guerra,  lei non accetta questo fallimento, specie se tutto questo è dipeso da lei.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Per me è questione di principio, morale. Lo avrei fatto lo stesso con figli piccoli.
> *Se scopi fuori, significa che non sei felice*, non ti senti soddisfatta, allora due sono le opzioni, ho parli del malessere che hai dentro, e ci si prova ad affrontare il problema, con la possibilità di risolvere, e se tutto va male ci si separa, oppure ci si separa. Facile, bello, vivere con un piede in due scarpe.


Ma mica è detto.
Se scopi fuori vuoi semplicemente divertirti, talvolta.


----------



## oriente70 (9 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Per me è questione di principio, morale. Lo avrei fatto lo stesso con figli piccoli.
> Se scopi fuori, significa che non sei felice, non ti senti soddisfatta, allora due sono le opzioni, ho parli del malessere che hai dentro, e ci si prova ad affrontare il problema, con la possibilità di risolvere, e se tutto va male ci si separa, oppure ci si separa. Facile, bello, vivere con un piede in due scarpe.


Vigor ci credo.
Come va ora?


----------



## Vigorvis (9 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vigor ci credo.
> Come va ora?


A denny
Questo significa che in tanti anni che stiamo insieme, non la conosco affatto. 
Non credevo di avere una donna così <facile? >

Sto come sto!!!!  Deluso, ho fallito la dove credevo di aver fatto la scelta giusta.
Forse era solo il mio mondo!!!
Non so! E non mi interessa sapere dove ho sbagliato.  Sicuramente avrò qualche colpa,  voglio pensare che sia così, ma non giustifica il tradimento.  Oggi penso anche chissà quando ne ha combinate in passato.
L'unica colpa che ho, è quella di aver lasciato troppa fiducia. 
Oriente sto di me***.  Ma non crollo, vado avanti per la mia strada, mi sto dedicando al 90% sul lavoro, e mi aiuta a non ^pensare ^.


----------



## danny (9 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> A denny
> Questo significa che in tanti anni che stiamo insieme, non la conosco affatto.
> Non credevo di avere una donna così <facile? >


Niente di più facile.


----------



## oriente70 (9 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Prima o poi ci si separa tutti.
> Per sempre.


La livella[emoji41]


----------



## oriente70 (9 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> A denny
> Questo significa che in tanti anni che stiamo insieme, non la conosco affatto.
> Non credevo di avere una donna così
> 
> ...


In bocca al lupo.


----------



## void (9 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> A denny
> Questo significa che in tanti anni che stiamo insieme, non la conosco affatto.
> Non credevo di avere una donna così <facile? >
> 
> ...


Non hai sbagliato, ne fallito. Quando hai fatto la scelta, probabilmente era la scelta giusta. Le persone cambiano, alcune piu' di altre.


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> A denny
> Questo significa che in tanti anni che stiamo insieme, non la conosco affatto.
> Non credevo di avere una donna così <facile? >
> 
> ...


Ti ammiro. Scelta per nulla scontata.. in bocca al lupo..spero tu possa trovare prima serenità e poi la persona giusta.


----------



## Eagle72 (9 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Non hai sbagliato, ne fallito. Quando hai fatto la scelta, probabilmente era la scelta giusta. Le persone cambiano, alcune piu' di altre.


Quotissimo. Aggiungo che alcune volte stesso chi cambia si meraviglia di come sia cambiato.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Brunetta non dipende da me.
> Lei mi farà guerra,  gli sto togliendo il suo stato, quando si diffonderà la notizia in famiglia ed amici della separazione,  sarà guerra,  lei non accetta questo fallimento, specie se tutto questo è dipeso da lei.


Per questo ti ho suggerito chi segue un metodo di conciliazione. A lei la guerra non conviene.


----------



## Minas Tirith (9 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Brunetta non dipende da me.
> Lei mi farà guerra,  gli sto togliendo il suo stato, quando si diffonderà la notizia in famiglia ed amici della separazione,  sarà guerra,  lei non accetta questo fallimento, specie se tutto questo è dipeso da lei.


Ma un accenno di dolore per ciò che ha fatto? Un minimo di scuse? Un po' di umanità? Davvero credeva di poter far tutto e che le (ovvie) conseguenze delle sue azioni avrebbero dovuto venir represse per una sorta di sottomissione riverenziale? Ma è un cyborg o semplicemente sociopatica?


----------



## Vigorvis (10 Maggio 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Ma un accenno di dolore per ciò che ha fatto? Un minimo di scuse? Un po' di umanità? Davvero credeva di poter far tutto e che le (ovvie) conseguenze delle sue azioni avrebbero dovuto venir represse per una sorta di sottomissione riverenziale? Ma è un cyborg o semplicemente sociopatica?


Certo c'è stato, dopo molto tempo, mi ha chiesto di perdonare e bello stesso tempo minimizza l'accaduto per una insignificante Aventura, che mi ama, e che non avrebbe mai e poi mai lasciato per un altro,  e stato un momento di debolezza!!!


----------



## oriente70 (10 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Certo c'è stato, dopo molto tempo, mi ha chiesto di perdonare e bello stesso tempo minimizza l'accaduto per una insignificante Aventura, che mi ama, e che non avrebbe mai e poi mai lasciato per un altro,  e stato un momento di debolezza!!!


Sincera [emoji41].


----------



## Jacaranda (10 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Certo c'è stato, dopo molto tempo, mi ha chiesto di perdonare e bello stesso tempo minimizza l'accaduto per una insignificante Aventura, che mi ama, e che non avrebbe mai e poi mai lasciato per un altro,  e stato un momento di debolezza!!!


Ma la vedi sofferente ?


----------



## spleen (10 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Ma la vedi sofferente ?


  I have sent you a private message. have you read it?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Certo c'è stato, dopo molto tempo, mi ha chiesto di perdonare e bello stesso tempo minimizza l'accaduto per una insignificante Aventura, che mi ama, e che non avrebbe mai e poi mai lasciato per un altro,  e stato un momento di debolezza!!!


Ma assomiglia a quello che dice la maggioranza dei traditori.
Si tradisce senza nessuna intenzione di lasciare chi si considera l’uomo o la donna della vita.
Credo che lei sia stata sincera. Nella sua scala di priorità una relazione con altri non era in cima. In cima ci sei tu.


----------



## Minas Tirith (10 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Certo c'è stato, dopo molto tempo, mi ha chiesto di perdonare e bello stesso tempo minimizza l'accaduto per una insignificante Aventura, che mi ama, e che non avrebbe mai e poi mai lasciato per un altro,  e stato un momento di debolezza!!!


"Un momento"..?


----------



## JON (10 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Brunetta non dipende da me.
> Lei mi farà guerra,  gli sto togliendo il suo stato, quando si diffonderà la notizia in famiglia ed amici della separazione,  sarà guerra,  lei non accetta questo fallimento, specie se tutto questo è dipeso da lei.


Beh, come dire, purtroppo per lei è arrivato il momento di metterci la faccia.


----------



## farmer (10 Maggio 2019)

Probabilmente dice la verità, lei ti ama davvero e non vuole perderti, sicuramente sei tu l'uomo della sua vita. Gli altri erano un diversivo che la facevano sentire un'altra, la faceva sentire la ragazza che non è più, lo avrà iniziato quasi così....poi tutto andava liscio e più il tempo passava e più entrava in lei la consapevolezza di farla sempre franca. Non è andata così e adesso sa di averla combinata grossa e vorrebbe tornare indietro.........troppo tardi!!


----------



## alberto15 (10 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma assomiglia a quello che dice la maggioranza dei traditori.
> Si tradisce senza nessuna intenzione di lasciare chi si considera l’uomo o la donna della vita.
> Credo che lei sia stata sincera. Nella sua scala di priorità una relazione con altri non era in cima. In cima ci sei tu.


penso anche io. Forse non la meriti tu....


----------



## alberto15 (10 Maggio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Per me è questione di principio, morale. Lo avrei fatto lo stesso con figli piccoli.
> Se scopi fuori, significa che non sei felice, non ti senti soddisfatta, allora due sono le opzioni, ho parli del malessere che hai dentro, e ci si prova ad affrontare il problema, con la possibilità di risolvere, e se tutto va male ci si separa, oppure ci si separa. Facile, bello, vivere con un piede in due scarpe.


ma tu , non ho capito se hai fatto un esame di coscienza per vedere se qualcosa di te a lei non andava bene o sei il principe azzurro? Magari , banalmente non la scopavi come voleva lei.


----------



## Foglia (10 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma assomiglia a quello che dice la maggioranza dei traditori.
> Si tradisce senza nessuna intenzione di lasciare chi si considera l’uomo o la donna della vita.
> Credo che lei sia stata sincera. Nella sua scala di priorità una relazione con altri non era in cima. In cima ci sei tu.


Beh insomma... In cima c'è uno status, fatto anche di un marito.
Che in cima ci sia lui, anche no, però.
A me non sembra una sincera. A iniziare dai fatti. Mi sembra più una che sapendo di essere stata beccata con le mani nella marmellata dice di averne mangiato appena un grammo. Che non volesse separarsi e' evidente, ma d'altro canto non per questo mi sentirei in cima alla lista. Semplicemente voleva due cose diverse. Capra e cavoli. Beccata, dice di avere appena mozzicato un cavolo. Lui le ha chiesto di vedere il suo cellulare, e lei molto freddamente lo ha  "ripulito". Adesso... Sincerità e' un'altra cosa.


----------



## JON (10 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh insomma... In cima c'è uno status, fatto anche di un marito.
> Che in cima ci sia lui, anche no, però.
> A me non sembra una sincera. A iniziare dai fatti. Mi sembra più una che sapendo di essere stata beccata con le mani nella marmellata dice di averne mangiato appena un grammo. Che non volesse separarsi e' evidente, ma d'altro canto non per questo mi sentirei in cima alla lista. Semplicemente voleva due cose diverse. Capra e cavoli. Beccata, dice di avere appena mozzicato un cavolo. Lui le ha chiesto di vedere il suo cellulare, e lei molto freddamente lo ha  "ripulito". Adesso... Sincerità e' un'altra cosa.


Paracadutismo. Ops, paraculismo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Beh insomma... In cima c'è uno status, fatto anche di un marito.
> Che in cima ci sia lui, anche no, però.
> A me non sembra una sincera. A iniziare dai fatti. Mi sembra più una che sapendo di essere stata beccata con le mani nella marmellata dice di averne mangiato appena un grammo. Che non volesse separarsi e' evidente, ma d'altro canto non per questo mi sentirei in cima alla lista. Semplicemente voleva due cose diverse. Capra e cavoli. Beccata, dice di avere appena mozzicato un cavolo. Lui le ha chiesto di vedere il suo cellulare, e lei molto freddamente lo ha  "ripulito". Adesso... Sincerità e' un'altra cosa.


Io non ho detto che è dalla parte del giusto, ma che è ciò che dicono qui.


----------



## Minas Tirith (11 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> penso anche io. Forse non la meriti tu....


Ma sei serio?


----------



## alberto15 (11 Maggio 2019)

Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Ma sei serio?


tu sei un talebano col paraocchi. Fammi indovinare. Sei di Bolzano. Conta, eccome se conta. Sei il classico portato al femminicidio...l'onore questa brutta roba. Lo diceva pure Vasco Rossi.


----------



## Foglia (11 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tu sei un talebano col paraocchi. Fammi indovinare. Sei di Bolzano. Conta, eccome se conta. Sei il classico portato al femminicidio...l'onore questa brutta roba. Lo diceva pure Vasco Rossi.


Per come io sto leggendo te ultimamente, credo che avresti bisogno di qualche supporto.
Ti percepisco un po' troppo alla deriva.
Non è un insulto, ma un consiglio.
Prova a rileggerti con lucidità.
Chi ha mai detto che la moglie di Vigorvis sia da uccidere? O roba simile...

Io non so quale sia il tuo personale  "carico di responsabilità" nel tradimento che hai subito.
Ma non lo puoi proiettare. E soprattutto generalmente non è che se lasci non meriti. Ti pare? Secondo me hai bisogno di uno sguardo obiettivo e vicino.


----------



## alberto15 (12 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Per come io sto leggendo te ultimamente, credo che avresti bisogno di qualche supporto.Ti percepisco un po' troppo alla deriva.Non è un insulto, ma un consiglio.Prova a rileggerti con lucidità.Chi ha mai detto che la moglie di Vigorvis sia da uccidere? O roba simile...Io non so quale sia il tuo personale  "carico di responsabilità" nel tradimento che hai subito.Ma non lo puoi proiettare. E soprattutto generalmente non è che se lasci non meriti. Ti pare? Secondo me hai bisogno di uno sguardo obiettivo e vicino.


Non sopporto semplicemente i " talebani" quale minas tirith o lo stesso vigorvis. Mai letta una parola di autocritica. Loro sono santi e le mogli puttane. Punto. Tranquilla qui mi sfogo  . A casa sono calmissimo....grazie per il pensiero. Lo dico senza ironia


----------



## void (12 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non sopporto semplicemente i " talebani" quale minas tirith o lo stesso vigorvis. Mai letta una parola di autocritica. Loro sono santi e le mogli puttane. Punto. Tranquilla qui mi sfogo  . A casa sono calmissimo....grazie per il pensiero. Lo dico senza ironia



Hai ragione, i talebani, di qualsiasi parte sono dannosi. Quando l'intransigenza supera la ragione e la disponibilita' a comprendere l'altro, ogni dialogo e' precluso.

Ma rileggi un po' la storia di Vigorvis, non vedo ne intransigenza ne "talebanismo". Vedo la posizione di una persona, sua moglie, che ha avuto l'opportunita' offerta da Vigorvis di essere sincera, e la ha rifiutata preferendo giustificare il proprio agito con ulteriori menzogne, e pianificando anche la relativa strategia.

Poi, per carita', capisco anche che ci stia che lei abbia avuto paura di confessare tutto, ma magari un atteggiamento un po' diverso lo poteva avere. In tutto questo non vedo nessuna intransigenza in Vigorvis.
Scusa se mi permetto di dirtelo, ma mi sembra invece, che tu cerchi di giustificare le tue scelte criticando chi ha ne ha fatto di diverse. Hai preso una decisione, hai imboccato una strada, sii sereno. Non tutti devono per forza percorrere lo stesso sentiero.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non sopporto semplicemente i " talebani" quale minas tirith o lo stesso vigorvis. Mai letta una parola di autocritica. Loro sono santi e le mogli puttane. Punto. Tranquilla qui mi sfogo  . A casa sono calmissimo....grazie per il pensiero. Lo dico senza ironia


Che ne sai se hanno motivo di fare autocritica?
Inoltre nessuna carenza giustifica la mancanza di lealtà. O forse sì? Tu lo pensi.


----------



## JON (13 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non sopporto semplicemente i " talebani" quale minas tirith o lo stesso vigorvis. Mai letta una parola di autocritica. Loro sono santi e le mogli puttane. Punto. Tranquilla qui mi sfogo  . A casa sono calmissimo....grazie per il pensiero. Lo dico senza ironia


Non vedo "talebani". Anche se Vigorvis può sembrare troppo risoluto da risultare crudele.
Al limite, piuttosto che etichettarlo, gli chiederei se ama la moglie. Perché dietro una simile determinazione potrebbe esserci qualcosa del genere. Mettiamoci pure il fatto di avere dei figli ormai grandi.

Non saprei, ma se un atto genera conseguenze su altre persone, pur con le dovute considerazioni sulla presenza o assenza di dolosità, se permetti, sta alla persona lesa stabilire l'entità del "danno" subito. E non ci sono cazzi, perché non si sta parlando di danni materiali, qui si tratta di indignazione. Per lo più è questa la sensazione scatenata da un tradimento, o da tradimenti multipli subiti.

Mi accorgo che leggendo la storia di Vigorvis il mio punto di vista è che lui abbia il pieno diritto di agire come sta facendo. Anche quando è stato accusato di aver usato metodi meschini.
Cosi come mi accorgo che ognuno potrebbe vederci quello che sente. Però accusarlo, nuovamente, di essere u integralista crudele, lo trovo alquanto banale.

Chiaro che qui suona solo la campana di Vigorvis, ma se i fatti relativi la moglie sono quelli riportati allora non trovo precipitoso il suo comportamento. O meglio, da quello che si legge può sembrare che lui sia stato troppo precipitoso, ma in genere la conclamazione dei tradimenti è preceduta da una serie di mancanze e scorrettezze che logorano i rapporti prima che questi saltino in aria.

Pensa tu, bastava che Vigorsol non prendesse il telefono della moglie ed ora il loro rapporto preserverebbe ancora il suo equilibrio. Ma Vigorsol un bel giorno si è svegliato ed ha ritenuto necessario controllarle il telefono, e non perché fosse un talebano sospettoso, ma solo perché un marito insospettito da comportamenti anomali in tempi non sospetti. Ecco perché poi è altrettanto comune che un tradito a posteriori si trovi, e con sconcerto, a ricordare tutti quegli indizi, spesso causa di sofferenza, che poi lo hanno portato alla conclusione (non alle conclusioni).

L'ammontare dell'indignazione provata non può essere sindacata da nessuno. L'atto di buttare fuori di casa la moglie, che altro non è che una separazione ritenuta necessaria, è un suo diritto e non una punizione inferta a chi, idealmente, ha "sbagliato". In sostanza è una soluzione che, al pari del perdono, nasce da un esigenza.


----------



## alberto15 (13 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che ne sai se hanno motivo di fare autocritica?
> Inoltre nessuna carenza giustifica la mancanza di lealtà. O forse sì? Tu lo pensi.


Come dicono dalle mie parti "per fare una croce ci vogliono 2 bastoni". Poi per carita' almeno domandarsi perche' lei si e' comportata cosi'...


----------



## Eagle72 (13 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Come dicono dalle mie parti "per fare una croce ci vogliono 2 bastoni". Poi per carita' almeno domandarsi perche' lei si e' comportata cosi'...


Bo...cioè gia un tradimento è grave in una coppia..poi se sono multipli e con relazioni di anni..e se alla scoperta mistifichi tutto e provi a cancellare tutto...be forse forse il tradito può pure accompagnarti alla porta ..o è un po rigido?. Magari ha patito nervosismo, assenze, no sesso in tutti questi anni pensando alla routine, al lavoro ecc...e invece lei se la spassava. Magari ha avuto le sue occasioni e ha rinunciato proprio per onestà e amore. Ora lei piange lacrime di coccodrillo..e stica...


----------



## Marjanna (13 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Non vedo "talebani". Anche se Vigorvis può sembrare troppo risoluto da risultare crudele.
> Al limite, piuttosto che etichettarlo, gli chiederei se ama la moglie. Perché dietro una simile determinazione potrebbe esserci qualcosa del genere. Mettiamoci pure il fatto di avere dei figli ormai grandi.
> 
> Non saprei, ma se un atto genera conseguenze su altre persone, pur con le dovute considerazioni sulla presenza o assenza di dolosità, se permetti, sta alla persona lesa stabilire l'entità del "danno" subito. E non ci sono cazzi, perché non si sta parlando di danni materiali, qui si tratta di indignazione. Per lo più è questa la sensazione scatenata da un tradimento, o da tradimenti multipli subiti.
> ...


Non penso sia questione di atteggiamento precipitoso o meno. E' il suo. Personale.

La sua vita è "cambiata" nel momento che ha preso in mano il telefonino della moglie (cosa che probabilmente non avrebbe fatto se non l'avesse vista così presa da quello che credeva inizialmente un gioco, un passatempo).
E' ormai risaputo che molti tradimenti vengono scoperti da qualche  messaggio, o comunque traccia lasciata nel famigerato telefonino. Il  telefonino non manca mai in quegli articoli dove si fan liste di segnali  di tradimenti. Dall'altro lato un gesto come quello di [MENTION=12161]Vigorvis[/MENTION] è da  molti considerato invasione dell'altrui privacy.
Ammetto che questo mi lascia alquanto perplessa, specie verso coppie che  si sono sondate ogni centimetro di pelle, mi viene in mente ad un  marito che assiste alla nascita di un figlio, a chi si è trovato ad  assistere il coniuge vomitare, e altre cose che risparmio ma che potete  immaginare, conoscenze di anni e anni dove si conosce la famiglia di provenienza, traumi, sofferenze... tutto ma il telefonino no. Quasi il telefonino fosse una  prolunga del nostro cervello, dove poter vedere i segreti più  inconfessabili, le proprie debolezze, le ricerche di evasione. Qualcosa che in qualche modo si vuole lasciare fuori dal rapporto.
In un altro topic [MENTION=13192]Eulero[/MENTION] ha manifestato la voglia di comunicare alla compagna, o a quella che ritiene tale, di aver scritto nel forum.
Personalmente non potrei neppure immaginare di vedere come possibile compagno qualcuno verso cui dover nascondere parti di me, mi peserebbe proprio. L'idea di dover aspettare che lui si allontani per consultare un sito internet o mandare un messaggio ad una persona sarebbe aspettare che si levi dalle scatole e quindi soffocare in qualche modo una parte di me nel momento che gli sto vicino. Con questo non voglio dire che si debba per forza condividere tutto e sempre, rimaniamo individui con spazi per se, ma non vorrei sapere a priori che certe cose devo farle di nascosto.
Alcuni di voi scrivono qui senza che lo sappia il coniuge, ora come questo spazio è "segreto" potrebbe esserlo l'iscrizione ad un sito di incontri. L'altra parte pensa solo ad un passatempo, esattamente come Vigorvis pensava di sua moglie. Ora se il vostro coniuge dovesse per qualche motivo venire a conoscenza di ciò che fate on line (lasciando perdere la ricerca di amanti) vi darebbe fastidio? Sentireste invasa una parte di voi stessi? Se si, perchè?


----------



## spleen (14 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non penso sia questione di atteggiamento precipitoso o meno. E' il suo. Personale.
> 
> La sua vita è "cambiata" nel momento che ha preso in mano il telefonino della moglie (cosa che probabilmente non avrebbe fatto se non l'avesse vista così presa da quello che credeva inizialmente un gioco, un passatempo).
> E' ormai risaputo che molti tradimenti vengono scoperti da qualche  messaggio, o comunque traccia lasciata nel famigerato telefonino. Il  telefonino non manca mai in quegli articoli dove si fan liste di segnali  di tradimenti. Dall'altro lato un gesto come quello di @_Vigorvis_ è da  molti considerato invasione dell'altrui privacy.
> ...


Checchè se ne dica è impossibile condividere ogni parte di se. Si condividono le parti che ci fa stare bene condividere. Però io distinguerei le cose rilevanti o meno per il rapporto. Confrontarsi su un forum, incontrare persone, avere degli spazi personali è una cosa. Fare pesca a strascico un'altra. Chi ti dice il contrario lo fa solo per sminuire la gravità di quello che conbina mettendo tutte le cose sullo stesso piano, nello stesso calderone. Mia moglie sa qualcosa della mia presenza qui, ma non è interessata, è chiaro che a lei interessa quello che faccio, non quello che scrivo e a chi lo scrivo...Del resto non ha motivi (per ora ) di essere preoccupata. Se poi vogliamo parlare di tempo passato qui e sottratto al rapporto (altra cazzata che ogni tanto esce) sfido chiunque a fare una verifica personale sul tempo che passa sui social, o alla televisione o dietro ai suoi hobbies, e mi sa tanto la critica di chi gratta sul fondo del barile perchè non ha argomenti migliori.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Bo...cioè gia un tradimento è grave in una coppia..poi se sono multipli e con relazioni di anni..e se alla scoperta mistifichi tutto e provi a cancellare tutto...be forse forse il tradito può pure accompagnarti alla porta ..o è un po rigido?. Magari ha patito nervosismo, assenze, no sesso in tutti questi anni pensando alla routine, al lavoro ecc...e invece lei se la spassava. Magari ha avuto le sue occasioni e ha rinunciato proprio per onestà e amore. Ora lei piange lacrime di coccodrillo..e stica...


Quoto.


----------



## danny (14 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non penso sia questione di atteggiamento precipitoso o meno. E' il suo. Personale.
> 
> Alcuni di voi scrivono qui senza che lo sappia il coniuge, ora come questo spazio è "segreto" potrebbe esserlo l'iscrizione ad un sito di incontri. L'altra parte pensa solo ad un passatempo, esattamente come Vigorvis pensava di sua moglie. Ora se il vostro coniuge dovesse per qualche motivo venire a conoscenza di ciò che fate on line (lasciando perdere la ricerca di amanti) vi darebbe fastidio? Sentireste invasa una parte di voi stessi? Se si, perchè?


A mia moglie lo dissi anni fa 
Qualcuno lo trovò strano.
Io penso che non si possa pretendere dagli altri ciò che noi stessi neghiamo.
In ogni caso non ho motivo di nascondere ciò che non ritengo sia male. 
E scrivere su un forum come avere amici o amiche con cui si esce non è come avere un amante con cui l'intenzione fin dall'inizio è anche fare sesso. 
È evidente che un'amante la nasconderei, come tutti. 
Sono cose non paragonabili. 
Non so comunque se a lei sia mai interessato leggermi qui e nemmeno mi preoccupo di saperlo.


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non penso sia questione di atteggiamento precipitoso o meno. E' il suo. Personale.
> 
> La sua vita è "cambiata" nel momento che ha preso in mano il telefonino della moglie (cosa che probabilmente non avrebbe fatto se non l'avesse vista così presa da quello che credeva inizialmente un gioco, un passatempo).
> E' ormai risaputo che molti tradimenti vengono scoperti da qualche  messaggio, o comunque traccia lasciata nel famigerato telefonino. Il  telefonino non manca mai in quegli articoli dove si fan liste di segnali  di tradimenti. Dall'altro lato un gesto come quello di @_Vigorvis_ è da  molti considerato invasione dell'altrui privacy.
> ...


Dipende da cosa nascondi. Di certo se hai segreti è perché una eventuale scoperta risulterebbe "sconveniente", bisogna vedere per chi o per cosa.

Ovvio che un amante, per sua accezione, si tace. Ma non si tacciono solo gli amanti, lo si fa pure per questioni che all'apparenza dovrebbero essere meno invasive.
 Allora? Allora è una questione di malafede che, a prescindere dalla natura del segreto, serve a svicolare le proprie responsabilità a proprio vantaggio e convenienza.

Ovvio che chi costruisce un mondo parallelo a quello, diciamo, ufficiale, potrebbe sentirsi invaso. Il bello è che questo vale anche all'inverso. Non a caso spesso si creano situazioni risibili.


----------



## void (14 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Dipende da cosa nascondi. Di certo se hai segreti è perché una eventuale scoperta risulterebbe "sconveniente", bisogna vedere per chi o per cosa.
> 
> Ovvio che un amante, per sua accezione, si tace. Ma non si tacciono solo gli amanti, lo si fa pure per questioni che all'apparenza dovrebbero essere meno invasive.
> Allora? Allora è una questione di malafede che, a prescindere dalla natura del segreto, serve a svicolare le proprie responsabilità a proprio vantaggio e convenienza.
> ...


Ci sono parti di noi che non possono essere condivise, ci sono parti di noi che nemmeno conosciamo fino in fondo.
Ovviamente non mi riferisco al tradimento.
E, secondo me, non e' necessario condividere tutta la propria personalita', che peraltro, come questo 3d dimostra, e' soggetta a cambiare nel tempo. Qualcosa di nostro rimane, deve rimanere. 
Ed e' anche cio' che mantiene interessante e vivo il rapporto fra due persone: scoprire ogni giorno un pezzettino ancora inesplorato dell'altro.
Quando non vi e' piu' niente da scoprire, o almeno cosi' riteniamo, e quando - dall'altra parte - non c'e' piu' la curiosita' di scoprire, il rapporto si inaridisce.


----------



## alberto15 (14 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Hai ragione, i talebani, di qualsiasi parte sono dannosi. Quando l'intransigenza supera la ragione e la disponibilita' a comprendere l'altro, ogni dialogo e' precluso.
> 
> Ma rileggi un po' la storia di Vigorvis, non vedo ne intransigenza ne "talebanismo". Vedo la posizione di una persona, sua moglie, che ha avuto l'opportunita' offerta da Vigorvis di essere sincera, e la ha rifiutata preferendo giustificare il proprio agito con ulteriori menzogne, e pianificando anche la relativa strategia.
> 
> ...


Beh secondo me la moglie ha sbagliato. Una volta "scoperta" doveva capire che se teneva al marito doveva aprirsi completamente a lui. Invece ha continuato a mentire. Se lo abbia fatto per "difenderlo dal sapere" o proteggere lei stessa non e' dato di sapere. Fatto sta che in quel caso lui ha fatto bene a mollarla, non c'era piu' molto da salvare.


----------



## JON (14 Maggio 2019)

void ha detto:


> Ci sono parti di noi che non possono essere condivise, ci sono parti di noi che nemmeno conosciamo fino in fondo.





void ha detto:


> Ovviamente non mi riferisco al tradimento.
> E, secondo me, non e' necessario condividere tutta la propria personalita', che peraltro, come questo 3d dimostra, e' soggetta a cambiare nel tempo. Qualcosa di nostro rimane, deve rimanere.
> Ed e' anche cio' che mantiene interessante e vivo il rapporto fra due persone: scoprire ogni giorno un pezzettino ancora inesplorato dell'altro.
> Quando non vi e' piu' niente da scoprire, o almeno cosi' riteniamo, e quando - dall'altra parte - non c'e' piu' la curiosita' di scoprire, il rapporto si inaridisce.


Siamo individui, tutti abbiamo un nucleo centrale intimo. Quindi concordo sulla sua insondabilità.
Non c'è da preoccuparsi, non è necessario esprimere tutta la propria personalità, in realtà l'eventualità che questo avvenga non esiste proprio. 

Solo che la propria individualità, quella che esprimiamo per e verso il prossimo, passa attraverso i filtri di etica e morale personali che poi sono quelli che ci espongono agli altri. Se le cose stanno come dici, avanzare ogni giorno un po' di più nell'essenza di un altro individuo potrebbe non essere sinonimo di positività.
A volte scopri persone che si discostano radicalmente dai tuoi canoni, tanto da scoprire che magari è il tuo approccio ad avere delle falle. 

Forse c'entra poco col discorso, ma mi viene in mente quello di Marjanna sulla valenza degli smartphone nelle nostre vite. Oltre agli scontati aspetti positivi che questa tecnologia ci riserva, penso che amplifichi le nostre personalità, esponendoci anche per quello che siamo e un po' di più, senza saperlo, di quello che vorremmo si sapesse.​


----------



## Marjanna (14 Maggio 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Checchè se ne dica è impossibile condividere ogni parte di se. Si condividono le parti che ci fa stare bene condividere. Però io distinguerei le cose rilevanti o meno per il rapporto. Confrontarsi su un forum, incontrare persone, avere degli spazi personali è una cosa. Fare pesca a strascico un'altra. Chi ti dice il contrario lo fa solo per sminuire la gravità di quello che conbina mettendo tutte le cose sullo stesso piano, nello stesso calderone. Mia moglie sa qualcosa della mia presenza qui, ma non è interessata, è chiaro che a lei interessa quello che faccio, non quello che scrivo e a chi lo scrivo...Del resto non ha motivi (per ora ) di essere preoccupata. Se poi vogliamo parlare di tempo passato qui e sottratto al rapporto (altra cazzata che ogni tanto esce) sfido chiunque a fare una verifica personale sul tempo che passa sui social, o alla televisione o dietro ai suoi hobbies, e mi sa tanto la critica di chi gratta sul fondo del barile perchè non ha argomenti migliori.


Non voleva essere una critica e neppure ho pensato a tempo sottratto al rapporto (a tal proposito hanno coniato un termine pure per quello, phubbing che si riferisce a contesti sociali in generale). Il pensiero esposto mi si è formato partendo dall'episodio di @_Vigorvis_, se ti ricordi all'inizio ci aveva detto che era un gioco on line che conteneva una chat, un passatempo che lei faceva vicino a lui, e lei per lui era una moglie perfetta. Prima che venisse fuori la certezza del tradimento gli era stato scritto che aveva violato la privacy di lei. Ma non è la prima volta che si legge qualcosa di simile.
Mi sono chiesta quali potessero essere gli spazi personali prima di internet in un computer fisso, e prima di internet negli smartphone. Ribadisco che era una semplice riflessione, non un cercare una qualche "colpa".



JON ha detto:


> Oltre  agli scontati aspetti positivi che questa tecnologia ci riserva, penso  che amplifichi le nostre personalità, esponendoci anche per quello che  siamo e un po' di più, senza saperlo, di quello che vorremmo si sapesse.​


Non credo amplifichi le nostre personalità, diciamo può essere meno leggibile di una canna da pesca tenuta in garage. Prendiamo il forum che riporta la parola tradimento nell'URL, poco tempo fa gli utenti storici hanno raccontanto di come questo abbia portato il sito ad essere citato in televisione come fosse un covo di traditori che cercano amanti. Al contempo un sito di incontri dove sua moglie cercava amanti è stato visto come un gioco da @_Vigorvis_. Dunque il virtuale porta una sorta di "astrazione" dove potrebbe essere tutto e il contrario di tutto. La canna da pesca era la canna da pesca, materia. Non so se sono riuscita a farmi capire.


----------



## void (14 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Siamo individui, tutti abbiamo un nucleo centrale intimo. Quindi concordo sulla sua insondabilità.
> Non c'è da preoccuparsi, non è necessario esprimere tutta la propria personalità, in realtà l'eventualità che questo avvenga non esiste proprio.
> 
> Solo che la propria individualità, quella che esprimiamo per e verso il prossimo, passa attraverso i filtri di etica e morale personali che poi sono quelli che ci espongono agli altri. *Se le cose stanno come dici, avanzare ogni giorno un po' di più nell'essenza di un altro individuo potrebbe non essere sinonimo di positività.**
> ...




Quello che dici nel neretto e' vero, ma e' anche l'essenza della vita. Ogni giorno e' una scoperta ed alla fine non e' detto che si debba essere contenti di quello che si trova.
E' ci sta anche che dopo anni ci accorga di aver usato gli occhiali sbagliati.
L'unione con un'altra persona e' una scommessa, non si puo' indovinare sempre, ma nell'indeterminatezza dell'esatta consistenza dell'altro sta appunto il fascino della scommessa.


----------



## spleen (14 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non voleva essere una critica e neppure ho pensato a tempo sottratto al rapporto (a tal proposito hanno coniato un termine pure per quello, phubbing che si riferisce a contesti sociali in generale). Il pensiero esposto mi si è formato partendo dall'episodio di @_Vigorvis_, se ti ricordi all'inizio ci aveva detto che era un gioco on line che conteneva una chat, un passatempo che lei faceva vicino a lui, e lei per lui era una moglie perfetta. Prima che venisse fuori la certezza del tradimento gli era stato scritto che aveva violato la privacy di lei. Ma non è la prima volta che si legge qualcosa di simile. Mi sono chiesta quali potessero essere gli spazi personali prima di internet in un computer fisso, e prima di internet negli smartphone. Ribadisco che era una semplice riflessione, non un cercare una qualche "colpa".    Non credo amplifichi le nostre personalità, diciamo può essere meno leggibile di una canna da pesca tenuta in garage. Prendiamo il forum che riporta la parola tradimento nell'URL, poco tempo fa gli utenti storici hanno raccontanto di come questo abbia portato il sito ad essere citato in televisione come fosse un covo di traditori che cercano amanti. Al contempo un sito di incontri dove sua moglie cercava amanti è stato visto come un gioco da @_Vigorvis_. Dunque il virtuale porta una sorta di "astrazione" dove potrebbe essere tutto e il contrario di tutto. La canna da pesca era la canna da pesca, materia. Non so se sono riuscita a farmi capire.


  Non mi riferivo a te eh.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Come dicono dalle mie parti "per fare una croce ci vogliono 2 bastoni". Poi per carita' almeno domandarsi perche' lei si e' comportata cosi'...


Che perché vuoi che ci sia? Ha iniziato, magari casualmente, l’ha trovato divertente e ha ripetuto.
Ma li hai letti i traditori qui?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non penso sia questione di atteggiamento precipitoso o meno. E' il suo. Personale.
> 
> La sua vita è "cambiata" nel momento che ha preso in mano il telefonino della moglie (cosa che probabilmente non avrebbe fatto se non l'avesse vista così presa da quello che credeva inizialmente un gioco, un passatempo).
> E' ormai risaputo che molti tradimenti vengono scoperti da qualche  messaggio, o comunque traccia lasciata nel famigerato telefonino. Il  telefonino non manca mai in quegli articoli dove si fan liste di segnali  di tradimenti. Dall'altro lato un gesto come quello di @_Vigorvis_ è da  molti considerato invasione dell'altrui privacy.
> ...


:up:
Anch’io. Ma non tutti sentono lo stesso bisogno di condivisione e autenticità.


----------



## alberto15 (15 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che perché vuoi che ci sia? Ha iniziato, magari casualmente, l’ha trovato divertente e ha ripetuto.Ma li hai letti i traditori qui?


tendo a non immedesimarmi troppo nella parte del traditore ma penso che anche loro quando vengono beccati  si "risveglino" come da un sogno e si ritrovino con un pugno di sabbia in mano a riflettere . Non e' difficile da capire. Magari a quel punto il traditore realmente si rende conto di essere innamorato del tradito. Poi sono i dettagli a fare la differenza


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tendo a non immedesimarmi troppo nella parte del traditore ma penso che anche loro quando vengono beccati  si "risveglino" come da un sogno e si ritrovino con un pugno di sabbia in mano a riflettere . Non e' difficile da capire. Magari a quel punto il traditore realmente si rende conto di essere innamorato del tradito. Poi sono i dettagli a fare la differenza


I dettagli successivi alla scoperta sono importanti. Ma è importante anche la percezione della gravità del tradimento da parte del tradito.
La possibilità che il traditore si scopra innamorato del tradito mi fa ridere.
Non ci credo nemmeno se me lo giurano.
Può esserci una valutazione positiva del tradito a cui si vuole bene, anche in virtù dei pregressi, e della relazione matrimoniale, che è imparagonabile a quella tra amanti, che fa scegliere di fare di tutto per stare insieme. Ma innamorato... dai :rotfl:
Comunque la scelta spetta al tradito che farà valutazioni proprie, soprattutto in relazione alle condizioni economiche e al benessere dei figli e farà una scommessa sulla affidabilità futura del traditore.
Ognuno scommette su quello che vuole.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I dettagli successivi alla scoperta sono importanti. Ma è importante anche la percezione della gravità del tradimento da parte del tradito.
> La possibilità che il traditore si scopra innamorato del tradito mi fa ridere.
> Non ci credo nemmeno se me lo giurano.
> Può esserci una valutazione positiva del tradito a cui si vuole bene, anche in virtù dei pregressi, e della relazione matrimoniale, che è imparagonabile a quella tra amanti, che fa scegliere di fare di tutto per stare insieme. Ma innamorato... dai :rotfl:
> ...


Beh dai, ma innamorato non lo e’ più nemmeno chi non tradisce, se sposato da più di 3 anni ....
Non credo ci si dichiari “innamorati”...
Amare però si.... 
Insisto sul  fatto che spesso non dando il giusto significato alla parola “amore “... si faccia un po’ di confusione


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Beh dai, ma innamorato non lo e’ più nemmeno chi non tradisce, se sposato da più di 3 anni ....
> Non credo ci si dichiari “innamorati”...
> Amare però si....
> Insisto sul  fatto che spesso non dando il giusto significato alla parola “amore “... si faccia un po’ di confusione


Ci ho aperto un thread...
Innamorato fa ridere sempre.
Però ci si può andare vicino e pure essere traditi.


----------



## Eagle72 (15 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> tendo a non immedesimarmi troppo nella parte del traditore ma penso che anche loro quando vengono beccati  si "risveglino" come da un sogno e si ritrovino con un pugno di sabbia in mano a riflettere . Non e' difficile da capire. Magari a quel punto il traditore realmente si rende conto di essere innamorato del tradito. Poi sono i dettagli a fare la differenza


Si è proprio cosi. Solo che se a schiarirti le idee ci arrivi perché ti becco e se hai fatto durare il tutto troppo tempo e con più persone c' è poco da fa...al tradito che si sente dire ora ho capito che ti amo gli girano i coglioni di brutto...soprattutto è deluso da chi ha accanto.


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I dettagli successivi alla scoperta sono importanti. Ma è importante anche la percezione della gravità del tradimento da parte del tradito.
> La possibilità che il traditore si scopra innamorato del tradito mi fa ridere.
> Non ci credo nemmeno se me lo giurano.
> Può esserci una valutazione positiva del tradito a cui si vuole bene, anche in virtù dei pregressi, e della relazione matrimoniale, che è imparagonabile a quella tra amanti, che fa scegliere di fare di tutto per stare insieme. Ma innamorato... dai :rotfl:
> ...


Concordo.
E aggiungo che invece il traditore qualcosa la scopre, ovvero di non amare nemmeno l'amante. Non è una regola, ovviamente, ma a volte è proprio una questione di incapacità di amare.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La possibilità che il traditore si scopra innamorato del tradito mi fa ridere.Non ci credo nemmeno se me lo giurano.


A me non sorprende, anche io ho avuto le mie tentazioni e se non ci sono cascato non vuol dire che mi ritenga assolutamente migliore di leiMagari era davvero un "diversivo". Conta molto la questione del frutto proibito , cioe' non fare "quello" altrimenti salta il matrimonio. E' piu' l'importanza che si da al valore simbolico che il fatto in se. Se il matrimonio fosse basato sul non mangiare il frutto di quell'albero in giardino, sta sicura che l'albero sarebbe preso d'assalto.


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> A me non sorprende, anche io ho avuto le mie tentazioni e se non ci sono cascato non vuol dire che mi ritenga assolutamente migliore di leiMagari era davvero un "diversivo". Conta molto la questione del frutto proibito , cioe' non fare "quello" altrimenti salta il matrimonio. E' piu' l'importanza che si da al valore simbolico che il fatto in se. Se il matrimonio fosse basato sul non mangiare il frutto di quell'albero in giardino, sta sicura che l'albero sarebbe preso d'assalto.


Doppio. Vedere post sotto e scusate! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> A me non sorprende, anche io ho avuto le mie tentazioni e se non ci sono cascato non vuol dire che mi ritenga assolutamente migliore di leiMagari era davvero un "diversivo". Conta molto la questione del frutto proibito , cioe' non fare "quello" altrimenti salta il matrimonio. E' piu' l'importanza che si da al valore simbolico che il fatto in se. Se il matrimonio fosse basato sul non mangiare il frutto di quell'albero in giardino, sta sicura che l'albero sarebbe preso d'assalto.


Cosa metti sull'altro piatto della bilancia?
Per la precisione: cosa ti imputi tu?
Non so... Di averla trascurata, di avere combinato altri casini in casa...

Perché è strana la tua accettazione: e' come se ad un certo punto qualcuno ti avesse fatto un lavaggio del cervello per auto convincerti che in fin dei conti chi ha sbagliato sei stato tu. Sulla base di cosa lo pensi?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> A me non sorprende, anche io ho avuto le mie tentazioni e se non ci sono cascato non vuol dire che mi ritenga assolutamente migliore di leiMagari era davvero un "diversivo". Conta molto la questione del frutto proibito , cioe' non fare "quello" altrimenti salta il matrimonio. E' piu' l'importanza che si da al valore simbolico che il fatto in se. Se il matrimonio fosse basato sul non mangiare il frutto di quell'albero in giardino, sta sicura che l'albero sarebbe preso d'assalto.


Qui si parlava di innamoramento.
Non si facevano graduatorie, non si esprimevano giudizi su chi è migliore.
Non si conoscono e non si possono conoscere le relazioni.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Cosa metti sull'altro piatto della bilancia?Per la precisione: cosa ti imputi tu?Non so... Di averla trascurata, di avere combinato altri casini in casa...Perché è strana la tua accettazione: e' come se ad un certo punto qualcuno ti avesse fatto un lavaggio del cervello per auto convincerti che in fin dei conti chi ha sbagliato sei stato tu. Sulla base di cosa lo pensi?


Non e' che mi hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello per arrivare a farmi pensare che il tradimento era la logica conseguenze delle mie azioni.Semplicemente ho capito che nella nostra storia personale lei si era sempre sentita un ripiego rispetto ad altre storie che avevo avuto ed era lei effettivamente ad essere quella innamorata di me fin da subito. Io sono sempre stato un po' freddo con lei ma non perche' non l'amassi ma perche' sono sempre stato abituato a dissimulare i sentimenti , per timidezza, per vergogna per "machismo". Insomma io dovevo essere quello tutto d'un pezzo. Il risultato e' che lei non si sentiva amata da me (e le credo su questo punto) anche andando a riflettere su situazioni precedenti il tradimento.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non e' che mi hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello per arrivare a farmi pensare che il tradimento era la logica conseguenze delle mie azioni.Semplicemente ho capito che nella nostra storia personale lei si era sempre sentita un ripiego rispetto ad altre storie che avevo avuto ed era lei effettivamente ad essere quella innamorata di me fin da subito. Io sono sempre stato un po' freddo con lei ma non perche' non l'amassi ma perche' sono sempre stato abituato a dissimulare i sentimenti , per timidezza, per vergogna per "machismo". Insomma io dovevo essere quello tutto d'un pezzo. Il risultato e' che lei non si sentiva amata da me (e le credo su questo punto) anche andando a riflettere su situazioni precedenti il tradimento.


Questa è una tua autocritica meritoria.
Ma non ha molto a che fare con il tradimento in generale e con il tipo di tradimento subìto.
Il disagio si esprime, non si agisce, dopo i quattordici anni.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questa è una tua autocritica meritoria.
> Ma non ha molto a che fare con il tradimento in generale e con il tipo di tradimento subìto.
> Il disagio si esprime, non si agisce, dopo i quattordici anni.


certo, ma tu stai parlando per te. Magari altri sono talmente orgogliosi o timidi o altro da non riuscire ad esprimersi. Poi non e' che la sto giustificando ma cerco di capire e, non ti nascondo, anche per darmi una spiegazione convincente dell'accaduto


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> certo, ma tu stai parlando per te. Magari altri sono talmente orgogliosi o timidi o altro da non riuscire ad esprimersi. Poi non e' che la sto giustificando ma cerco di capire e, non ti nascondo, anche per darmi una spiegazione convincente dell'accaduto


Beh timidi con il marito e poi fanno orge lo vedo poco credibile.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non e' che mi hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello per arrivare a farmi pensare che il tradimento era la logica conseguenze delle mie azioni.Semplicemente ho capito *che nella nostra storia personale lei si era sempre sentita un ripiego *rispetto ad altre storie che avevo avuto ed era lei effettivamente ad essere quella innamorata di me fin da subito. *Io sono sempre stato un po' freddo con lei ma non perche' non l'amassi ma perche' sono sempre stato abituato a dissimulare i sentimenti* , per timidezza, per vergogna per "machismo". Insomma io dovevo essere quello tutto d'un pezzo. Il risultato e' che lei non si sentiva amata da me (e le credo su questo punto) anche andando a riflettere su situazioni precedenti il tradimento.


Quando ti sposi o scegli di avere una lunga relazione con una persona sai chi è.
Lo scegli, con i suoi difetti, con il suo modo di essere riservato, di esprimere i sentimenti, col suo modo anche vestirsi, di mangiare, di camminare, di fare l'amore.
Non è mai una sorpresa quello che poi ti trovi a svalutare quando opera un distacco.
O quando tradisci.
Tu invece stai cercando di ridurre (è un'operazione che facciamo tutti quando una persona che amiamo ci fa male) le responsabilità individuali, che sono tutte sue.
Non che tu sia perfetto, ma la responsabilità non può essere addebitata al tuo "essere".
Cerco di spiegarmi meglio: se tu da amante focoso, fossi diventato casto o sciatto, potrei addebitare a te la responsabilità della sua scelta.
Ma tu non sei cambiato, e lo palesa quel "sempre" che ho evidenziato. 
Il cambiamento invece l'ha avuto lei, che ha percepito l'insorgere di nuovi desideri che tu non saresti mai stato in grado di soddisfare.
Che poi, magari, tanto nuovi non erano. Magari sono semplicemente riapparsi.


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Non e' che mi hanno fatto il lavaggio del cervello per arrivare a farmi pensare che il tradimento era la logica conseguenze delle mie azioni.Semplicemente ho capito che nella nostra storia personale lei si era sempre sentita un ripiego rispetto ad altre storie che avevo avuto ed era lei effettivamente ad essere quella innamorata di me fin da subito. Io sono sempre stato un po' freddo con lei ma non perche' non l'amassi ma perche' sono sempre stato abituato a dissimulare i sentimenti , per timidezza, per vergogna per "machismo". Insomma io dovevo essere quello tutto d'un pezzo. Il risultato e' che lei non si sentiva amata da me (e le credo su questo punto) anche andando a riflettere su situazioni precedenti il tradimento.


Fai un esempio concreto, se ti va.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> certo, ma tu stai parlando per te. Magari altri sono talmente orgogliosi o timidi o altro da non riuscire ad esprimersi. Poi non e' che la sto giustificando ma cerco di capire e, non ti nascondo, anche per darmi una spiegazione convincente dell'accaduto


L'importante è che alla fine state bene insieme, e che tu riesca ad andare avanti nella tua vita e vita di coppia in modo sereno. 
Ma ognuno ha la sua strada, per alcuni potrebbe non esserci nessuna motivazione (che non vuol dire che da una parte c'è un santo e dall'altra un demone, rimangono persone), dunque a chiedersi "cosa ho sbagliato per essere tradito" rischiano solo di farsi ulteriore male. C'è anche chi tradisce perchè arrivato ad una situazione tranquilla, noiosa con poco brivido e non c'è alcuna profonda connessione al convivente.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'importante è che alla fine state bene insieme, e che tu riesca ad andare avanti nella tua vita e vita di coppia in modo sereno.
> Ma ognuno ha la sua strada, per alcuni potrebbe non esserci nessuna motivazione (che non vuol dire che da una parte c'è un santo e dall'altra un demone, rimangono persone), dunque a chiedersi "cosa ho sbagliato per essere tradito" rischiano solo di farsi ulteriore male. C'è anche chi tradisce *perchè arrivato ad una situazione tranquilla, noiosa con poco brivido e non c'è alcuna profonda connessione al convivente.*


Esattamente.
Perché alla fine di far sempre le stesse cose magari ci si rompe un po' le palle.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Esattamente.
> Perché alla fine di far sempre le stesse cose magari ci si rompe un po' le palle.


Non credere. Almeno non necessariamente. Semplicemente un marito e dei figli sono figure istituzionali.
Ci si muove tra cene, come tu stesso hai raccontato con tua moglie, gite con i figli, parenti, tutti ambiti dove devi seguire una certa istituzione. L'amante come figura trasgressiva, non collegato necessariamente a sesso trasgressivo (trasgredire è anche prendere un autobus senza biglietto), in qualche modo porta un equilibrio.
Non c'è alcuna rottura di palle a priori di quello che si fa in coppia. A tua moglie le cene con te e amici andavano benissimo, le vacanze con te idem. Pure alla persona che ho frequentato io ho capito che piaceva tantissimo ad esempio accogliere amici in casa e offrire un pranzo, o le riunioni di famiglia durante le feste, e pure le vacanze.
Diciamo che per molti l'ideale sarebbe tenere tutto il pacchetto insieme, famiglia e amante a parte. Molti si rendono conto che non hanno più 20 anni e si stancano e si stressano, e probabilmente il ritorno alla serena vita familiare che viene "concessa" dal tradito è apprezzato.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non credere. Almeno non necessariamente. Semplicemente un marito e dei figli sono figure istituzionali.
> Ci si muove tra cene, come tu stesso hai raccontato con tua moglie, gite con i figli, parenti, tutti ambiti dove devi seguire una certa istituzione. L'amante come figura trasgressiva, non collegato necessariamente a sesso trasgressivo (trasgredire è anche prendere un autobus senza biglietto), in qualche modo porta un equilibrio.
> Non c'è alcuna rottura di palle a priori di quello che si fa in coppia. A tua moglie le cene con te e amici andavano benissimo, le vacanze con te idem. Pure alla persona che ho frequentato io ho capito che piaceva tantissimo ad esempio accogliere amici in casa e offrire un pranzo, o le riunioni di famiglia durante le feste, e pure le vacanze.
> Diciamo che per molti l'ideale sarebbe tenere tutto il pacchetto insieme, famiglia e amante a parte. Molti si rendono conto che non hanno più 20 anni e si stancano e si stressano, e probabilmente il ritorno alla serena vita familiare che viene "concessa" dal tradito è apprezzato.


Sì. La varietà è possibile proprio perché c’è la routine rassicurante.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Beh timidi con il marito e poi fanno orge lo vedo poco credibile.


timide col marito perche' il marito si porta dietro tutta la famiglia quindi timidi significa essere poco aperti anche con gli altri. Tanto e' vero che lei non e' una da abbracci bacioni e cose cosi', anzi


----------



## Marjanna (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. La varietà è possibile proprio perché c’è la routine rassicurante.


Forse in certi casi potrebbe aiutare variare la routine. Mi è capitato di leggere di chi non trova disponibilità nella moglie di prendere "mollare tutto" (mollare le faccende di casa da sbrigare nel weekend) e partire un sabato senza programmi particolari (che vorrebbe dire anche senza i panini fatti o il programma preciso deciso tre settimane prima) in modo da dare un senso "trasgressivo" alla giornata. Se la primavera ci grazia del suo arrivo per qualcuno potrebbe essere un'idea. Tipo: ho voglia di sentire il profumo del mare, e via parti e vai.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

alberto15 ha detto:


> timide col marito perche' il marito si porta dietro tutta la famiglia quindi timidi significa essere poco aperti anche con gli altri. Tanto e' vero che lei non e' una da abbracci bacioni e cose cosi', anzi


Vabbè ma sei tu che confondi la difficoltà alla espressione della emotività con un bisogno di esprimerla attraverso la sessualità. Può esistere, non dico di no, ma non è una spiegazione, è una deviazione. Non se mi spiego. Ad esempio è una cosa che avviene ai bambini abusati che poi non riescono ad esprimersi che sessualmente.


----------



## JON (16 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non credere. Almeno non necessariamente. Semplicemente un marito e dei figli sono figure istituzionali.
> Ci si muove tra cene, come tu stesso hai raccontato con tua moglie, gite con i figli, parenti, tutti ambiti dove devi seguire una certa istituzione. L'amante come figura trasgressiva, non collegato necessariamente a sesso trasgressivo (trasgredire è anche prendere un autobus senza biglietto), in qualche modo porta un equilibrio.
> Non c'è alcuna rottura di palle a priori di quello che si fa in coppia. A tua moglie le cene con te e amici andavano benissimo, le vacanze con te idem. Pure alla persona che ho frequentato io ho capito che piaceva tantissimo ad esempio accogliere amici in casa e offrire un pranzo, o le riunioni di famiglia durante le feste, e pure le vacanze.
> Diciamo che per molti l'ideale sarebbe tenere tutto il pacchetto insieme, famiglia e amante a parte. Molti si rendono conto che non hanno più 20 anni e si stancano e si stressano, e probabilmente il ritorno alla serena vita familiare che viene "concessa" dal tradito è apprezzato.


Penso che l'errore di fondo sia proprio quello di voler appioppare a tutti i costi dinamiche di cause ed effetti al tradimento.

Si tradisce per risposta ad un bisogno personale. Ed è all'interno di questa soggettività che il tradimento si esprime. Io sinceramente resto basito quando sento di tradimenti ripetuti, di pratiche sessuali particolari, dell'esibizionismo intrinseco, orge.....e resto ancora più interdetto dal come in tutto questo si riesca pure a infondere un sentimentalismo teatrale.
Non vedo quale funzionalità attribuire a questi comportamenti se non quella di esprimere un bisogno individuale, più o meno sensato, di soddisfare pulsioni puramente istintive e "personalizzate". 

Ad esempio, mi viene da pensare a quegli uomini con tanto di famiglia e costruzione sociale che se non passano dal trans una volta ogni tanto sarebbero repressi. Che spiegazione si  potrebbe attribuire ad un simile comportamento che sia legata alle dinamiche di coppia e di famiglia?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Forse in certi casi potrebbe aiutare variare la routine. Mi è capitato di leggere di chi non trova disponibilità nella moglie di prendere "mollare tutto" (mollare le faccende di casa da sbrigare nel weekend) e partire un sabato senza programmi particolari (che vorrebbe dire anche senza i panini fatti o il programma preciso deciso tre settimane prima) in modo da dare un senso "trasgressivo" alla giornata. Se la primavera ci grazia del suo arrivo per qualcuno potrebbe essere un'idea. Tipo: ho voglia di sentire il profumo del mare, e via parti e vai.


Queste erano cose tipiche della mia famiglia. Molto piacevole.
Ma chi si oppone lo fa per problemi di ansia che gli impediscono di fare cose non organizzate e che non le consentano il controllo. Non è una cattiveria da punire. Poi che vivere con una persona ansiosa sia difficile lo so benissimo. Non credo che io lo farei. Ma non si può prendersi la persona ansiosa e poi rimproverarle di essere ansiosa.
È sempre la stessa storia: rimproverare una persona di essere com’è è insopportabile.
Se mi conosci con i capelli bagnati, poi non puoi aspettarti una che vada dal parrucchiere tutte le settimane, se mi conosci con le scarpe da ginnastica non puoi aspettarti il tacco 12. Se ti piaccio perché sono una organizzatrice e ti sollevo da tanti problemi, poi non puoi tradirmi con la motivazione che ti piace la leggerezza.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non credere. Almeno non necessariamente. Semplicemente un marito e dei figli sono figure istituzionali.
> Ci si muove tra cene, come tu stesso hai raccontato con tua moglie, gite con i figli, parenti, tutti ambiti dove devi seguire una certa istituzione. L'amante come figura trasgressiva, non collegato necessariamente a sesso trasgressivo (trasgredire è anche prendere un autobus senza biglietto), in qualche modo porta un equilibrio.
> Non c'è alcuna rottura di palle a priori di quello che si fa in coppia. A tua moglie le cene con te e amici andavano benissimo, le vacanze con te idem. Pure alla persona che ho frequentato io ho capito che piaceva tantissimo ad esempio accogliere amici in casa e offrire un pranzo, o le riunioni di famiglia durante le feste, e pure le vacanze.
> *Diciamo che per molti l'ideale sarebbe tenere tutto il pacchetto insieme*, famiglia e amante a parte. Molti si rendono conto che non hanno più 20 anni e si stancano e si stressano, e probabilmente il ritorno alla serena vita familiare che viene "concessa" dal tradito è apprezzato.


Corretto in toto.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Forse in certi casi potrebbe aiutare variare la routine. Mi è capitato di leggere di chi non trova disponibilità nella moglie di prendere "mollare tutto" (mollare le faccende di casa da sbrigare nel weekend) e partire un sabato senza programmi particolari (che vorrebbe dire anche senza i panini fatti o il programma preciso deciso tre settimane prima) in modo da dare un senso "*trasgressivo*" alla giornata. Se la primavera ci grazia del suo arrivo per qualcuno potrebbe essere un'idea. Tipo: ho voglia di sentire il profumo del mare, e via parti e vai.


Personalmente non lo vedo alternativo al nuovo rapporto con un'altra persona, decisamente più coinvolgente e adrenalinico.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste erano cose tipiche della mia famiglia. Molto piacevole.
> Ma chi si oppone lo fa per problemi di ansia che gli impediscono di fare cose non organizzate e che non le consentano il controllo. Non è una cattiveria da punire. Poi che vivere con una persona ansiosa sia difficile lo so benissimo. Non credo che io lo farei. Ma non si può prendersi la persona ansiosa e poi rimproverarle di essere ansiosa.
> È sempre la stessa storia: rimproverare una persona di essere com’è è insopportabile.
> Se mi conosci con i capelli bagnati, poi non puoi aspettarti una che vada dal parrucchiere tutte le settimane, se mi conosci con le scarpe da ginnastica non puoi aspettarti il tacco 12. Se ti piaccio perché sono una organizzatrice e ti sollevo da tanti problemi, poi non puoi tradirmi con la motivazione che ti piace la leggerezza.


Su questo non ci piove. Nessuno di noi vorrebbe gli fosse chiesto di essere diverso da come è. Ma a volte potrebbe fare bene alla persona stessa uscire un poco dagli schemi. Giocare. 
Se ci si pone troppo rigidi e si ha un compagno che cerca momenti di gioco col tempo si viene visti come un genitore.
Ma il tutto dovrebbe avvenire senza forzature esagerate, senza spostarsi anni luce da se.



danny ha detto:


> Personalmente non lo vedo alternativo al nuovo  rapporto con un'altra persona, decisamente più coinvolgente e  adrenalinico.


Il punto è che se ti porto in autobus senza biglietto ogni tot  giorni non ti verrà nessuna voglia e non sentirai nessuna mancanza di  quel giorno che al liceo hai preso i mezzi senza biglietto e sentivi  quel brivido perchè il controllore poteva beccarti.
E' una cavola, una banalità. Io faccio riferimento a quello che c'è dietro. Poi uno può adattarlo ad altre cose.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Personalmente non lo vedo alternativo al nuovo rapporto con un'altra persona, decisamente più coinvolgente e adrenalinico.


Se non lo provi non lo sai


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove. Nessuno di noi vorrebbe gli fosse chiesto di essere diverso da come è. Ma a volte potrebbe fare bene alla persona stessa uscire un poco dagli schemi. Giocare.
> Se ci si pone troppo rigidi e si ha un compagno che cerca momenti di gioco col tempo si viene visti come un genitore.
> Ma il tutto dovrebbe avvenire senza forzature esagerate, senza spostarsi anni luce da se.
> 
> ...


Può succedere di tutto.
Ma la slealtà non può essere accettata per nessun motivo.
Poi so bene che quando ci si scopre traditi si cercano ragioni, colpe, mancanze, ma soprattutto soluzioni perché non accada più, con la stessa persona o con un’altra.
Ma non esiste nessuna ricetta per preservare dalla slealtà.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Maggio 2019)

JON ha detto:


> Penso che l'errore di fondo sia proprio quello di voler appioppare a tutti i costi dinamiche di cause ed effetti al tradimento.
> 
> Si tradisce per risposta ad un bisogno personale. Ed è all'interno di questa soggettività che il tradimento si esprime. Io sinceramente resto basito quando sento di tradimenti ripetuti, di pratiche sessuali particolari, dell'esibizionismo intrinseco, orge.....e resto ancora più interdetto dal come in tutto questo si riesca pure a infondere un sentimentalismo teatrale.
> Non vedo quale funzionalità attribuire a questi comportamenti se non quella di esprimere un bisogno individuale, più o meno sensato, di soddisfare pulsioni puramente istintive e "personalizzate".
> ...


No non sempre ci sono. Al massimo puoi trovare qualcosa sparso nella sua infanzia e famiglia d'origine.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Su questo non ci piove. Nessuno di noi vorrebbe gli fosse chiesto di essere diverso da come è. Ma a volte potrebbe fare bene alla persona stessa uscire un poco dagli schemi. Giocare.
> *Se ci si pone troppo rigidi e si ha un compagno che cerca momenti di gioco col tempo si viene visti come un genitore.
> *Ma il tutto dovrebbe avvenire senza forzature esagerate, senza spostarsi anni luce da se.


Io non credo comunque che si possa evitare di essere traditi.
Chi non si pone problemi nel farlo non ci rinuncerà, qualsiasi sia la qualità della relazione ufficiale.
Certo, con una o uno molto rigido, qualche giustificazione in più per alleviare eventuali sensi di colpa (oh che bello addebitare ad altri le responsabilità delle nostre decisioni che potrebbero impattare proprio su di loro) la si trova, ma se una persona cerca un rapporto extra per (vari) motivi di piacere suo non ci sono soluzioni tu possa trovare per fargli cambiare idea. 
Poi ci sono altri approcci. Per esempio in una coppia in cui uno dei due si rifiuta di fare sesso, non è inimmaginabile che prima o poi l'altro troverà una soluzione alternativa. 
Ma qui il problema non è il tradimento, quanto una coppia che non è più tale.


----------



## Jim Cain (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non credo comunque che si possa evitare di essere traditi.
> Chi non si pone problemi nel farlo non ci rinuncerà, qualsiasi sia la qualità della relazione ufficiale.
> Certo, con una o uno molto rigido, qualche giustificazione in più per alleviare eventuali sensi di colpa (oh che bello addebitare ad altri le responsabilità delle nostre decisioni che potrebbero impattare proprio su di loro) la si trova, ma se una persona cerca un rapporto extra per (vari) motivi di piacere suo non ci sono soluzioni tu possa trovare per fargli cambiare idea.
> Poi ci sono altri approcci. Per esempio in una coppia in cui uno dei due si rifiuta di fare sesso, non è inimmaginabile che prima o poi l'altro troverà una soluzione alternativa.
> Ma qui il problema non è il tradimento, quanto una coppia che non è più tale.


La sto attivamente cercando.
Vi terrò informati su eventuali sviluppi.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io non credo comunque che si possa evitare di essere traditi.
> Chi non si pone problemi nel farlo non ci rinuncerà, qualsiasi sia la qualità della relazione ufficiale.
> Certo, con una o uno molto rigido, qualche giustificazione in più per alleviare eventuali sensi di colpa (oh che bello addebitare ad altri le responsabilità delle nostre decisioni che potrebbero impattare proprio su di loro) la si trova, ma se una persona cerca un rapporto extra per (vari) motivi di piacere suo non ci sono soluzioni tu possa trovare per fargli cambiare idea.
> Poi ci sono altri approcci. Per esempio in una coppia in cui uno dei due si rifiuta di fare sesso, non è inimmaginabile che prima o poi l'altro troverà una soluzione alternativa.
> Ma qui il problema non è il tradimento, quanto una coppia che non è più tale.


Voglio dire che certe situazioni in cui si cerca il diversivo hanno sede nel benessere.
Se tu hai le energie sempre tirate non hai nessuna voglia di smazziarti a trovarti uno/a per imbucarti in qualche luogo nascosto dove nessuno ti veda magari in tarda sera, dopo oltre 12 ore che sei in piedi. Arrivi a casa tua, ti docci e ti godi casa tua.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Voglio dire che certe situazioni in cui si cerca il diversivo hanno sede nel benessere.
> Se tu hai le energie sempre tirate non hai nessuna voglia di smazziarti a trovarti uno/a per imbucarti in qualche luogo nascosto dove nessuno ti veda magari in tarda sera, dopo oltre 12 ore che sei in piedi. Arrivi a casa tua, ti docci e ti godi casa tua.


Idem se sei depresso.
Devi stare bene per tradire.
(hai fatto caso a quanti tradimenti avvengono in orario lavoro?)


----------



## Marjanna (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Idem se sei depresso.
> Devi stare bene per tradire.
> (hai fatto caso a quanti tradimenti avvengono in orario lavoro?)


Oddio a dire il vero no. Dici con colleghi?

La moglie di un tuo amico che hai citato tempo fa, che lo chiama, lo manda a destra e sinistra, hai detto te che non viene tradita.
Nel caso di tua moglie che persino è arrivata ad alzare le mani mi pare dia talmente per scontato, non te come persona (quindi come valore) scontata la realtà in cui starete insieme per sempre, che ha reagito come se ti avesse fregato una maglietta e tu avessi esagerato per una macchia.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Idem se sei depresso.
> Devi stare bene per tradire.
> (hai fatto caso a quanti tradimenti avvengono in orario lavoro?)


Pause pranzo[emoji16].


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Corretto in toto.


La mia risposta al neretto sopra: “ma davvero?”
Questo è proprio il concetto che mi fa vedere come svilente  il tradimento, soprattutto per chi lo mette in pratica....il volere tutto con il minimo sforzo facendo i furbetti del quartierino ... perche dai, in definitiva e’ così ...(quando arrivi a strisciare per terra il completino del calcetto per convincere la moglie che te lo laverà ..che è stato usato ..non siamo nel ridicolo? )... ...
Trovo ridicole anche le riflessioni radical zen in cui si dice : “chi tradisce segue un desiderio ! Tradisce il partner ma non se stesso ...”
Ma dddaiiiii......  apprezzo di più chi dice “oh bella..,,mi va e non voglio che mio marito mi rompa i maroni perché è un buon padre, mi aiuta nelle faccende domestiche e ha un buono stipendio ...e se lo scopre si incazza ...,. Ohh..standing ovation !!! 
Ovvio che sia stupendo avere una bella famiglia è un ‘amante focosa/o... ma nella vita ,  bisogna fare delle scelte e possibilmente non.giocare sporco con chi condivide figli e tetto con noi.... e se le scelte le fai  sulla mia pelle io mi incazzo (anche se non volevi farmi male ..guarda un po’ me ne hai fatto...ed è questo che conta ) .
C’e chi cerca di capire se ci sono delle attenuanti ...magari ci si chiarisce  e si ripristina l’accordo, ricostruendolo su nuove basi pensando che chi ti ha tradito rimanga  comunque la persona che hai scelto, e non sia diventato  un mostro a tre teste.  ...
Non vediamolo in modo troppo  sentimentale ....non facciamo questo errore “se ti ama non ti tradisce ..” ..e vattelappesca da baci perugina ... vediamolo alla  “maionchi”...
Ci si dice delle cose, si fanno progetti in cui si investono tempo ed energia...
Se uno dei due decide di farsi gli affari suoi derogando da quanto condiviso e non lo fa alla luce del sole ..a prescindere dalla causa scatenante, lo sta facendo prendendo l’altro consapevolmente  per il culo. E continuerò a dirlo fin  che avro’ fiato e spero di rimanere sempre coerente nella mia vita su questo punto ... anche senza dolo e quindi intenzionalità , la presa per il culo c’e’... 
e la messa in scena e’ per 2 motivi : o si sa di sbagliare profondamente o perché pur pensando di fare una cosa irrinunciabile senza provare sensi di colpa , si sa che il legittimo non ne sarebbe felice ....
quindi? 
Io posso perdonare e capire perché  so che gli  esseri umani sono imperfetti . Posso prendere atto del fatto che mi si dica  di aver sbagliato e vedere  che ce la si sta  mettendo tutta per riconquistare la mia fiducia... posso anche fare un’analisi di coscienza su quanto avrei potuto anch’io gestire meglio la quotidianità ...ma non mi sentirete mai dire “ in fin dei conti cosa avrà fatto mai ...è legittimo che abbia voluto seguire i suoi desideri ...peccato non l’abbia fatto anch’io... potevo inventarmi un corso di danza acrobatica ....che problema c’e ?“..
E il non arrivare a vedere  l’atto in se come cosa da niente ,  non vuol dire non aver superato...o non essere andati oltre ... significa non aver cambiato idea sulla pochezza del tradimento.
È successo e non è stato piacevole ....
Alberto non deve giustificare a nessuno la sua scelta di proseguire  ...neanche a se stesso ...ma non trovi alibi per la moglie ..perché non ce ne sono ....
Si e’ comportata seguendo i suoi desideri ..in barba al marito.. capita ...a moltissimi ...
se si decide appunto di andare oltre, lo si faccia ...pensando di aver visto un aspetto del partner non piacevole..che però fa parte del pacchetto...   
Secondo me ...


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Oddio a dire il vero no. Dici con colleghi?
> 
> La moglie di un tuo amico che hai citato tempo fa, che lo chiama, lo manda a destra e sinistra, hai detto te che non viene tradita.
> Nel caso di tua moglie che persino è arrivata ad alzare le mani mi pare dia talmente per scontato, non te come persona (quindi come valore) scontata la realtà in cui starete insieme per sempre, che ha reagito come se ti avesse fregato una maglietta e tu avessi esagerato per una macchia.


Non è proprio così. Mia moglie soffre di ansia patologica. Posta in situazione di stress (la scoperta del tradimento con le inevitabili litigate lo è) reagisce con l'aggressività (contro chi in quel momento la mette sotto stress), con l'addebito esterno (io non ho fatto niente, tu sei responsabile) e con la ricerca della zona comfort. In tutti questi periodi lei non può vedere me (o chiunque altro), non può capire se sto male o le mie esigenze, perché ha solo bisogno di salvare sé stessa. Il che la rende intrinsecamente egoista e poco empatica.
Chiunque nella sua vita abbia sviluppato periodi di malessere psichico poi tende a ricercare modalità in cui _si salva dalla crisi, _ovvero raggiunge un equilibrio in cui sta bene, dal quale non si sposta, ma da cui esclude le emozioni che possono fare male. E cerca invece quelle che fanno stare bene. 
Quel mio amico è un bravo ragazzo, molto tranquillo e molto di chiesa. Incapace anche solo di pensare al tradimento.
Quando sei così, come sia tua moglie non cambia nulla.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Alberto non deve giustificare a nessuno la sua scelta di proseguire  ...neanche a se stesso ...*ma non trovi alibi per la moglie ..perché non ce ne sono ....*
> *Si e’ comportata seguendo i suoi desideri ..in barba al marito.. capita ...a moltissimi ...
> *se si decide appunto di andare oltre, lo si faccia ...pensando di aver visto un aspetto del partner non piacevole..che però fa parte del pacchetto...
> Secondo me ...


Quoto, soprattuto questo.


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è proprio così. Mia moglie soffre di ansia patologica. Posta in situazione di stress (la scoperta del tradimento con le inevitabili litigate lo è) reagisce con l'aggressività (contro chi in quel momento la mette sotto stress), con l'addebito esterno (io non ho fatto niente, tu sei responsabile) e con la ricerca della zona comfort. In tutti questi periodi lei non può vedere me (o chiunque altro), non può capire se sto male o le mie esigenze, perché ha solo bisogno di salvare sé stessa. Il che la rende intrinsecamente egoista e poco empatica.
> Chiunque nella sua vita abbia sviluppato periodi di malessere psichico poi tende a ricercare modalità in cui _si salva dalla crisi, _ovvero raggiunge un equilibrio in cui sta bene, dal quale non si sposta, ma da cui esclude le emozioni che possono fare male. E cerca invece quelle che fanno stare bene.
> Quel mio amico è un bravo ragazzo, molto tranquillo e molto di chiesa. Incapace anche solo di pensare al tradimento.
> Quando sei così, come sia tua moglie non cambia nulla.


Vabbè dai. 

Ansiosa per essere stata sgamata, ma evidentemente a suo agio quando si trattava di non farsi sgamare.
All'ansia a comando non credo. E non dico che non sia ansiosa: dico che l'ansia non sia il fulcro.


----------



## Marjanna (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è proprio così. Mia moglie soffre di ansia patologica. Posta in situazione di stress (la scoperta del tradimento con le inevitabili litigate lo è) reagisce con l'aggressività (contro chi in quel momento la mette sotto stress), con l'addebito esterno (io non ho fatto niente, tu sei responsabile) e con la ricerca della zona comfort. In tutti questi periodi lei non può vedere me (o chiunque altro), non può capire se sto male o le mie esigenze, perché ha solo bisogno di salvare sé stessa. Il che la rende intrinsecamente egoista e poco empatica.
> Chiunque nella sua vita abbia sviluppato periodi di malessere psichico poi tende a ricercare modalità in cui _si salva dalla crisi, _ovvero raggiunge un equilibrio in cui sta bene, dal quale non si sposta, ma da cui esclude le emozioni che possono fare male. E cerca invece quelle che fanno stare bene.
> Quel mio amico è un bravo ragazzo, molto tranquillo e molto di chiesa. Incapace anche solo di pensare al tradimento.
> Quando sei così, come sia tua moglie non cambia nulla.


E con ansia patologica aveva l'amante? Non è che avere un'amante sia proprio una condizione di serenità e quiete.


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E con ansia patologica aveva l'amante? Non è che avere un'amante sia proprio una condizione di serenità e quiete.


Soprattutto avere questa ansia che esce solo  "quando lo vuole lei". Non funziona così.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E con ansia patologica aveva l'amante? Non è che avere un'amante sia proprio una condizione di serenità e quiete.


Non è una mia diagnosi.


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non è una mia diagnosi.


Ma e' senz'altro tua la interpretazione del  "dopo".


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma e' senz'altro tua la interpretazione del  "dopo".


E' una mia "conoscenza", non interpretazione. 
Alla luce di una diagnosi professionale.


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' una mia "conoscenza", non interpretazione.
> Alla luce di una diagnosi professionale.


Eh. Ma non regge. Tanto e' vero che nel durante la vedevi bella, serena, gaudente e disponibile anche con te.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè dai.
> 
> Ansiosa per essere stata sgamata, ma evidentemente a suo agio quando si trattava di non farsi sgamare.
> All'ansia a comando non credo. E non dico che non sia ansiosa: dico che l'ansia non sia il fulcro.


Sono d’accordo ....
Chi ha questi schemi mentali vuole solo tutelare la propria immagine con se stesso...quindi è sempre colpa dell’altro ...l’ansia ne e’ la conseguenza , non la causa ...lo stress non genera aggressività ma “svela” ...perché porta alla perdita di controllo


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vabbè dai.
> 
> Ansiosa per essere stata sgamata, ma evidentemente a suo agio quando si trattava di non farsi sgamare.
> All'ansia a comando non credo. E non dico che non sia ansiosa: dico che l'ansia non sia il fulcro.


Quoto


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh. Ma non regge. Tanto e' vero che nel durante la vedevi bella, serena, gaudente e disponibile anche con te.


Che cosa c'è di strano?
Le persone hanno zone comfort.
Hanno periodi di squilibri ormonali e altri di riequilibrio in cui i neurorecettori agiscono diversamente.
Poi ci sono i farmaci, presi ad cazzum quando servono (lo Xanax all'occorrenza), oppure seguendo le terapie farmacologiche.
Chiunque può tradire se vuole.
Tranne i depressi.
Non è che questo annulla la responsabilità del tradire.


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che cosa c'è di strano?
> Le persone hanno zone comfort.
> Hanno periodi di squilibri ormonali e altri di riequilibrio in cui i neurorecettori agiscono diversamente.
> Poi ci sono i farmaci, presi ad cazzum quando servono (lo Xanax all'occorrenza), oppure seguendo le terapie farmacologiche.
> ...


 E' strana la spiegazione che dai tu.
Quando la vedo molto più immediata. A te possono anche sfilare le mutande, ma guai a chi tocca la tua paternità e il modo  (anche quantitativo) di esprimerla.
Lei lo sapeva. E sapeva anche che fare leva su quello era avere  (per lei) la massima resa con la minima spesa.
Molti tratti dell'ansioso sono confinanti con quelli del depresso. Il risultato è quello di  "bloccare". Evidentemente non è una forma troppo grave.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Sono d’accordo ....
> Chi ha questi schemi mentali vuole solo tutelare la propria immagine con se stesso...quindi è sempre colpa dell’altro ...l’ansia ne e’ la conseguenza , non la causa ...*lo stress non genera aggressività* ma “svela” ...perché porta alla perdita di controllo


Un solo esempio... il disturbo post traumatico da stress.
Una persona che ne soffre posta in condizioni particolari di stress può avere reazioni molto aggressive: in questi casi può contribuire a risolvere il problema la psicoterapia, sempre che la si riesca ad affrontare.


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Un solo esempio... il disturbo post traumatico da stress.
> Una persona che ne soffre posta in condizioni particolari di stress può avere reazioni molto aggressive: in questi casi può contribuire a risolvere il problema la psicoterapia, sempre che la si riesca ad affrontare.


Mi sono spiegata male .
Non intendevo dire che chi è stressato non possa diventare  aggressivo ... ma che in quesri  casi specifici..non è lo stress che fa diventare quella specifica persona aggressiva ..ma svela la rabbia che è profondamente insita nel suo modo di essere...
Non so se mi spiego


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' strana la spiegazione che dai tu.
> Quando la vedo molto più immediata. A te possono anche sfilare le mutande, ma guai a chi tocca la tua paternità e il modo  (anche quantitativo) di esprimerla.
> Lei lo sapeva. E sapeva anche che fare leva su quello era avere  (per lei) la massima resa con la minima spesa.
> Molti tratti dell'ansioso sono confinanti con quelli del depresso. Il risultato è quello di  "bloccare". Evidentemente non è una forma troppo grave.


E' una forma che le impediva di prendere la metropolitana.
O di andare fuori a cena. Se doveva fare qualcosa prendeva lo Xanax.
Sempre. 
Lei non mi ha visto, proprio. E' anche peggio, se vogliamo, da ammettere.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male .
> Non intendevo dire che chi è stressato non possa diventare  aggressivo ... ma che in quesri  casi specifici..non è lo stress che fa diventare quella specifica persona aggressiva ..ma svela la rabbia che è profondamente insita nel suo modo di essere...
> Non so se mi spiego


Quoto


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' una forma che le impediva di prendere la metropolitana.
> O di andare fuori a cena. Se doveva fare qualcosa prendeva lo Xanax.
> Sempre.
> Lei non mi ha visto, proprio. E' anche peggio, se vogliamo, da ammettere.


Non contestavo la bontà di una di una diagnosi medica.
E' che trovo assai strano che gli effetti di una patologia giochino così tanto a favore. Te pensa: aggrediva te, non ti vedeva, ma vedeva bene una assegnazione e un collocamento della figlia.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> Mi sono spiegata male .
> Non intendevo dire che chi è stressato non possa diventare  aggressivo ... ma che in quesri  casi specifici..non è lo stress che fa diventare quella specifica persona aggressiva ..ma svela la rabbia che è profondamente insita nel suo modo di essere...
> Non so se mi spiego


E' un discorso lungo, anche perché bisognerebbe operare dei distinguo tra rabbia, frustrazione, aggressività.
Chi soffre delle varie forme di ansia mediamente (alcuni sì, altri no) può sviluppare frustrazioni perché incapace di raggiungere obiettivi a cui sente di ambire, anche perché ottenuti da altri, che magari avverte come mediocri.
In poche parole, vorrebbe fare cose che non può permettersi di fare, avendo come priorità quella di  "salvarsi" dalle crisi. 
Stare nella zona comfort non mette al riparo dalla consapevolezza dei propri limiti, che può essere molto frustrante, soprattutto per chi ha consapevolezza e intelligenza sopra la media e si accorge del fallimento a cui si sente costretto.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non contestavo la bontà di una di una diagnosi medica.
> E' che trovo assai strano che gli effetti di una patologia giochino così tanto a favore. Te pensa: aggrediva te, non ti vedeva, ma vedeva bene una assegnazione e un collocamento della figlia.


Mah, le aggressioni fisiche accadevano quando io mi incazzavo.
Erano reazioni senza capacità di controllo.
E' una cosa su cui ha lavorato. 
E' stata anche definita una terapia.


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Mah, le aggressioni fisiche accadevano quando io mi incazzavo.
> Erano reazioni senza capacità di controllo.
> E' una cosa su cui ha lavorato.
> E' stata anche definita una terapia.


Non lo metto in dubbio.

Ma non è quello che volevo dire. La violenza e' indice sempre di un problema, che è la incapacità di avere altre argomentazioni. O risposte più  "faticose" (quali mettersi nei tuoi panni).
Comunque avrà limitato pure le tue incazzature: direi che è un'ansia molto selettiva. Diventa dirompente solo in presenza di circostanze negative. Mentre lo stress (che c'è) per situazioni positive viene completamente ignorato dal cervello.
Beh. Comodo.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> Ma non è quello che volevo dire. La violenza e' indice sempre di un problema, che è la incapacità di avere altre argomentazioni. O risposte più  "faticose" (quali mettersi nei tuoi panni).
> Comunque avrà limitato pure le tue incazzature: direi che è un'ansia molto selettiva. Diventa dirompente solo in presenza di circostanze negative. Mentre lo stress (che c'è) per situazioni positive viene completamente ignorato dal cervello.
> Beh. *Comodo*.


Il comodo è proprio ciò che cerca chi ha disturbi di questo tipo.
L'area confort in cui far entrare solo quello che vuole.
Non ti aspettare empatia. 
Come diceva Vasco Rossi... "Se ho il mal di stomaco, ce l'ho io, mica te".
Ecco. il ragionamento è questo.


----------



## Foglia (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il comodo è proprio ciò che cerca chi ha disturbi di questo tipo.
> L'area confort in cui far entrare solo quello che vuole.
> Non ti aspettare empatia.
> Come diceva Vasco Rossi... "Se ho il mal di stomaco, ce l'ho io, mica te".
> Ecco. il ragionamento è questo.


Il fatto è che il  "comodo" diventa non avere motivi di ansia.
Se poi vogliamo dire che andare con l'amante fosse tutto un relax, occhei.


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il fatto è che il  "comodo" diventa non avere motivi di ansia.
> Se poi vogliamo dire che andare con l'amante fosse tutto un relax, occhei.


Il comodo è esattamente non avere nulla che ti possa provocare attacchi di ansia, di panico o crisi, genericamente parlando.
Se andare a cena fuori ti provoca crisi perché ti senti costretta a stare a un tavolo in mezzo alle persone, tu non andrai più a cena fuori. 
L'amante è uno spazio di coccole e attenzioni. Qualcuno provvede a te. Qualcuno che ti fa funzionare i neurotrasmettitori e rimettere in circolo tanti ormoni. E poi se fare certe cose ti crea problemi, basta lo Xanax e vai tranquilla.
Ma non è stress negativo, anzi. Almeno all'inizio. Quando mai innamorarsi e scopare è stress negativo?
Nient'altro.
Ragioni così.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non lo metto in dubbio.
> 
> Ma non è quello che volevo dire. La violenza e' indice sempre di un problema, che è la incapacità di avere altre argomentazioni. O risposte più  "faticose" (quali mettersi nei tuoi panni).
> Comunque avrà limitato pure le tue incazzature: direi che è un'ansia molto selettiva. Diventa dirompente solo in presenza di circostanze negative. Mentre lo stress (che c'è) per situazioni positive viene completamente ignorato dal cervello.
> Beh. Comodo.


Ho avuto una collega con ansia patologica, anzi l’ansia era sintomo di un disturbo più grave, ha avuto anche ricoveri. Prevalentemente è timidissima e parla con un filo di voce, ma quando viene ostacolata nel piano di lavoro che si è creato per rassicurarsi, reagisce con una aggressività esagerata, sorprendente. Abbiamo fatto insieme un corso di teatro. Con la maschera era molto disinvolta e sicura.
Per un tipo così l’amante costituisce il partner/attore/interprete ideale coprotagonista  e la relazione un palcoscenico per vivere ciò che nella realtà non solo non esprime, ma reprime al punto di apparire immobile. 
Infatti ha avuto più storie e ha devastato il marito che era certo di avere sposato una ragazza timidissima ch3 parlava con un filo di voce.
Mi è venuto in mente adesso a proposito di Alberto e Danny.


----------



## oriente70 (16 Maggio 2019)

Jacaranda ha detto:


> La mia risposta al neretto sopra: “ma davvero?”
> Questo è proprio il concetto che mi fa vedere come svilente  il tradimento, soprattutto per chi lo mette in pratica....il volere tutto con il minimo sforzo facendo i furbetti del quartierino ... perche dai, in definitiva e’ così ...(quando arrivi a strisciare per terra il completino del calcetto per convincere la moglie che te lo laverà ..che è stato usato ..non siamo nel ridicolo? )... ...
> Trovo ridicole anche le riflessioni radical zen in cui si dice : “chi tradisce segue un desiderio ! Tradisce il partner ma non se stesso ...”
> Ma dddaiiiii......  apprezzo di più chi dice “oh bella..,,mi va e non voglio che mio marito mi rompa i maroni perché è un buon padre, mi aiuta nelle faccende domestiche e ha un buono stipendio ...e se lo scopre si incazza ...,. Ohh..standing ovation !!!
> ...


[emoji106]


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho avuto una collega con ansia patologica, anzi l’ansia era sintomo di un disturbo più grave, ha avuto anche ricoveri. Prevalentemente è timidissima e parla con un filo di voce, ma quando viene ostacolata nel piano di lavoro che si è creato per rassicurarsi, reagisce con una aggressività esagerata, sorprendente. Abbiamo fatto insieme un corso di teatro. Con la maschera era molto disinvolta e sicura.
> Per un tipo così l’amante costituisce il partner/attore/interprete ideale coprotagonista  e la relazione un palcoscenico per vivere ciò che nella realtà non solo non esprime, ma reprime al punto di apparire immobile.
> Infatti ha avuto più storie e ha devastato il marito che era certo di avere sposato una ragazza timidissima ch3 parlava con un filo di voce.
> Mi è venuto in mente adesso a proposito di Alberto e Danny.


Messa anche peggio.
Comunque questo spiega certe reazioni, ma non è ovviamente collegato alla scelta di tradire. 
Questa è squisitamente personale.


----------



## patroclo (16 Maggio 2019)

ma noi fino a che punto dobbiamo essere medici, analisti, supporter, badanti dei nostri partner?
Tenendo conto che magari siamo noi parte del loro problema in quanto causa (secondo loro) e/o vittime dei loro comportamenti.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ma noi fino a che punto dobbiamo essere medici, analisti, supporter, badanti dei nostri partner?
> Tenendo conto che magari siamo noi parte del loro problema in quanto causa (secondo loro) e/o vittime dei loro comportamenti.


Strastrastrastraquoto


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ma noi fino a che punto dobbiamo essere medici, analisti, supporter, badanti dei nostri partner?
> Tenendo conto che magari siamo noi parte del loro problema in quanto causa (secondo loro) e/o vittime dei loro comportamenti.


Fino a quando, credo valga per tutti, uno vuole loro ancora bene.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Fino a quando, credo valga per tutti, uno vuole loro ancora bene.


Non c’entra il voler bene.
È che il comprendere sempre e comunque il loro star male impedisce il distacco e autorizza loro a marciarci


----------



## danny (16 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non c’entra il voler bene.
> È che il comprendere sempre e comunque il loro star male impedisce il distacco e autorizza loro a marciarci


Forse è vero invece il contrario. 
Definisci i limiti, non ti attribuisci le colpe, stabilisci i tuoi spazi. 
Nel momento in cui non sei tu la causa, non puoi neppure essere la soluzione.


----------



## Nocciola (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Forse è vero invece il contrario.
> Definisci i limiti, non ti attribuisci le colpe, stabilisci i tuoi spazi.
> Nel momento in cui non sei tu la causa, non puoi neppure essere la soluzione.


Il problema è sentirsi la causa
Cosa che sinceramente non mi ha mai sfiorato


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ma noi fino a che punto dobbiamo essere medici, analisti, supporter, badanti dei nostri partner?
> Tenendo conto che magari siamo noi parte del loro problema in quanto causa (secondo loro) e/o vittime dei loro comportamenti.


Uh...molto vero


----------



## patroclo (16 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Fino a quando, credo valga per tutti, uno vuole loro ancora bene.


Non credo, e parlo da uno che se ne è andato. All'epoca forse non ero conscio del quadro generale, probabilmente ero troppo coinvolto. Salvare me stesso da una situazione che mi stava portando verso il basso l'ho visto come rompere un circolo vizioso in chiave "virtuosa". Ma comunque ho scelto io per tutti, ero probabilmente l'unico che poteva farlo.
Mi sono sfilato, probabilmente con una dose di egoismo da chi scappa dalla barca che affonda. Ma il sentimento per una donna con cui ho vissuto per vent'anni e con cui ho fatto due figli è imprescindibile, profondamente diverso da quello iniziale ma comunque solido.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> Non credo, e parlo da uno che se ne è andato. All'epoca forse non ero conscio del quadro generale, probabilmente ero troppo coinvolto. Salvare me stesso da una situazione che mi stava portando verso il basso l'ho visto come rompere un circolo vizioso in chiave "virtuosa". Ma comunque ho scelto io per tutti, ero probabilmente l'unico che poteva farlo.
> Mi sono sfilato, probabilmente con una dose di egoismo da chi scappa dalla barca che affonda. Ma il sentimento per una donna con cui ho vissuto per vent'anni e con cui ho fatto due figli è imprescindibile, profondamente diverso da quello iniziale ma comunque solido.


Ma io penso che a volte la cosa più sana per TUTTI sia allontanarsi.
Però se si riesce a non colpevolizzare nessuno è meglio. 
Proprio perché, come dici, si può essere parte del problema.


----------



## Jim Cain (20 Maggio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Fino a quando, credo valga per tutti, uno vuole loro ancora bene.


Che il bene non sconfini nell'idiozia, però.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Che il bene non sconfini nell'idiozia, però.


Quoto


----------



## danny (20 Maggio 2019)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Che il bene non sconfini nell'idiozia, però.


Al limite nel masochismo.
Se ti piace piangerti addosso.


----------



## farmer (29 Maggio 2019)

Chissà se Vigor si è separato e ha risolto i suoi problemi oppure ha dovuto uscire di casa?


----------



## Vigorvis (11 Luglio 2019)

Sono in fase di separazione,  sono successe tante cose,  non sono uscito di casa,  anzi, lei è uscita da circa una settimana. Anche se ha ancora molte cose sue da prelevare.
Tra la tante, sono stato denunciato da mia moglie per percosse,  con teffetto medico di 8 giorni,  a mia volta ho denunciato per falso con tanto di prove inequivocabile. 
Beh ora sono a lavoro poi vi spiego in dettaglio appena posso. 
Un saluto a tutti voi.


----------



## Vigorvis (11 Luglio 2019)

Sono in fase di separazione e non sono uscito di casa, anzi da circa una settimana e lei che è andata via.  Sono successe tante cose, tra le tante sono stato denunciato per percosse con refetto medico di 8 giorni,  a mia volta ho denunciato lei per falso con tanto di prove inequivocabile.
Beh sono a lavoro e non ho abbastanza tempo per scrivere il tutto nei dettagli 
Un saluto a tutti voi.


----------



## danny (11 Luglio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Sono in fase di separazione e non sono uscito di casa, anzi da circa una settimana e lei che è andata via.  Sono successe tante cose, tra le tante sono stato denunciato per percosse con refetto medico di 8 giorni,  a mia volta ho denunciato lei per falso con tanto di prove inequivocabile.
> Beh sono a lavoro e non ho abbastanza tempo per scrivere il tutto nei dettagli
> Un saluto a tutti voi.


Attendiamo, allora, che tu ci racconti qualcosa di più.
grazie.
Ciao


----------



## Rosarose (11 Luglio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Sono in fase di separazione e non sono uscito di casa, anzi da circa una settimana e lei che è andata via.  Sono successe tante cose, tra le tante sono stato denunciato per percosse con refetto medico di 8 giorni,  a mia volta ho denunciato lei per falso con tanto di prove inequivocabile.
> Beh sono a lavoro e non ho abbastanza tempo per scrivere il tutto nei dettagli
> Un saluto a tutti voi.


Ciao Vigovirs!
Che notizie..[emoji51][emoji51]
Spero che il tuo avvocato sia mooolto bravo!!

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## robson (11 Luglio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.
> Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.
> Se sono qui è perché vorrei dei pareri tra alcune opzioni che ho scelto. Ora vi spiego in poche parole
> Quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


scusa eh ma come fà tua moglie a non sapere il tuo numero di cellulare? hai un numero di sim segreto?


----------



## oriente70 (11 Luglio 2019)

Una brava donna [emoji41].
Ti vuole molto bene[emoji41].

Inviato dal mio e non dal tuo [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Vigorvis (14 Luglio 2019)

Buona domenica a tutti,
Vi aggiorno ;  una mattina mentre lavoravo ricevo una chiamata dalla caserma dei carabinieri dove mi untimavano di presentarmi in giornata. A fine lavoro mi presento e mi notificando la denuncia per percosse nei confronti di mia moglie. 
La sera stessa la consegno al mio avvocato. 
E prendiamo la decisione di effettuare una contro denuncia.  Dopo alcuni giorni parlo con mia moglie, e gli mostro le prove che porterò in udienza quando sarà.  Dopo 2 giorni mia moglie mi comunica di aver ritirato la denuncia,  ed io gli dico che la denuncia da me effettuata la ritirerò solo se prendiamo un accordo per la separazione. 
E così è stato, una sera ci siamo seduti a tavolo, lei con il suo avvocato ed io con il mio. Abbiamo presentato la domanda di separazione ed ora stiamo in attesa di sapere quando ci sarà la prima udienza. 
Sono stato molto sintetico,  ma la sostanza è questa.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Luglio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona domenica a tutti,
> Vi aggiorno ;  una mattina mentre lavoravo ricevo una chiamata dalla caserma dei carabinieri dove mi untimavano di presentarmi in giornata. A fine lavoro mi presento e mi notificando la denuncia per percosse nei confronti di mia moglie.
> La sera stessa la consegno al mio avvocato.
> E prendiamo la decisione di effettuare una contro denuncia.  Dopo alcuni giorni parlo con mia moglie, e gli mostro le prove che porterò in udienza quando sarà.  Dopo 2 giorni mia moglie mi comunica di aver ritirato la denuncia,  ed io gli dico che la denuncia da me effettuata la ritirerò solo se prendiamo un accordo per la separazione.
> ...


Te come stai?

Inviato dal mio e non dal tuo [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Vigorvis (14 Luglio 2019)

Da quando è andata via di casa mi sento bene, in questo momento mi sto liberando di tutte le sue cose,  li sistemo in alcuni cartoni, così quando tornerà troverà già tutto pronto.


----------



## oriente70 (14 Luglio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Da quando è andata via di casa mi sento bene, in questo momento mi sto liberando di tutte le sue cose,  li sistemo in alcuni cartoni, così quando tornerà troverà già tutto pronto.


Bene, l'importante e riprendersi bene dopo la batosta [emoji41].

Inviato dal mio e non dal tuo [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## farmer (14 Luglio 2019)

Ma dopo tutti questi anni di matrimonio neanche un segno di pentimento, un tentativo di riconciliazione o anche una spiegazione, proprio nulla? È questa la donna che conoscevi e che avevi sposato? E soprattutto è questa la madre dei tuoi figli?..........un'altra cosa, lei sa che tu sai tutto?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona domenica a tutti,
> Vi aggiorno ;  una mattina mentre lavoravo ricevo una chiamata dalla caserma dei carabinieri dove mi untimavano di presentarmi in giornata. A fine lavoro mi presento e mi notificando la denuncia per percosse nei confronti di mia moglie.
> La sera stessa la consegno al mio avvocato.
> E prendiamo la decisione di effettuare una contro denuncia.  Dopo alcuni giorni parlo con mia moglie, e gli mostro le prove che porterò in udienza quando sarà.  Dopo 2 giorni mia moglie mi comunica di aver ritirato la denuncia,  ed io gli dico che la denuncia da me effettuata la ritirerò solo se prendiamo un accordo per la separazione.
> ...


Trovare accordi consensuali è sempre la scelta migliore.


----------



## Rosarose (14 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Trovare accordi consensuali è sempre la scelta migliore.


Si certo, ma come vedi l'ha dovuto fare con la pistola carica.....

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Si certo, ma come vedi l'ha dovuto fare con la pistola carica.....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


L’ha messa lui su quel piano da subito.
Ma ...tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Luglio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Sono in fase di separazione,  sono successe tante cose,  non sono uscito di casa,  anzi, lei è uscita da circa una settimana. Anche se ha ancora molte cose sue da prelevare.
> Tra la tante, sono stato denunciato da mia moglie per percosse,  con teffetto medico di 8 giorni,  a mia volta ho denunciato per falso con tanto di prove inequivocabile.
> Beh ora sono a lavoro poi vi spiego in dettaglio appena posso.
> Un saluto a tutti voi.


Ma chi è il medico che fa un referto medico con 8 giorni di prognosi senza alcun segno di lesione?
Mi stupisce parecchio questo.


----------



## Foglia (14 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ha messa lui su quel piano da subito.
> Ma ...tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.


Non sono d'accordo.

Credo che  [MENTION=12161]Vigorvis[/MENTION] avrebbe decisamente preferito  (credo un po' come tutti) trovarsi davanti una persona che, una volta scoperta, reagisse ben diversamente da come ha fatto.
Ora: una denuncia per percosse  "partita" perché uno ha  "osato" incastrarla ai SUOI fatti, non mi pare assimilabile a una reazione  "sullo stesso piano". Lui in questo viaggio ha purtroppo dovuto vedere il peggio di lei. Credo che su questo lui avrà tanto lavoro da fare. Che lo possa fare a casa propria, in condizioni tutto sommato  "costruttive" mi sembra buono. Ma se non avesse messo in atto le tutele che ha usato, ora sarebbe in altra posizione. E non credo proprio che sarebbe servito di più farsi dare del matto andando a parlare da lei con il cuore in mano.


----------



## Foglia (14 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma chi è il medico che fa un referto medico con 8 giorni di prognosi senza alcun segno di lesione?
> Mi stupisce parecchio questo.


Otto giorni per fare riassorbire un ematoma non sono uno sproposito. Basta solo associare all'ematoma che ne so.. Un dolore al polso, farsi fare una lastra al P.S. e il gioco è fatto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma chi è il medico che fa un referto medico con 8 giorni di prognosi senza alcun segno di lesione?
> Mi stupisce parecchio questo.


Per avere qualche livido basta sbattere contro una porta.
Qualche settimana fa mi sono scoperta su una gamba un livido che sembrava un morso. Non so cosa contro ho sbattuto per creare quella forma, eppure ci ho pensato tanto.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Otto giorni per fare riassorbire un ematoma non sono uno sproposito. Basta solo associare all'ematoma che ne so.. Un dolore al polso, farsi fare una lastra al P.S. e il gioco è fatto.


Ce ne vuole però di pelo nello stomaco per arrivare a tanto... tradisci, vieni beccato, vuoi fare pure il furbetto, e poi tenti pure di ribaltare la situazione facendo passare il consorte per uno che alza le mani  :bleah:
Siamo ai limiti dell'incredibile anche se personalmente ciò che trovo incredibile è che questo incredibile sia sempre più credibile, normale, comune 
Ormai abbiamo raso al suolo l'ABC dei sentimenti.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per avere qualche livido basta sbattere contro una porta.
> Qualche settimana fa mi sono scoperta su una gamba un livido che sembrava un morso. Non so cosa contro ho sbattuto per creare quella forma, eppure ci ho pensato tanto.


Si si ho capito Brunetta, ma da lì ad andare in pronto soccorso e far la recita di chi è stato pestato ce ne passa.
Per non parlare che lo fai fingendo sapendo che ci sono persone a cui queste cose capitano veramente.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Credo che  @_Vigorvis_ avrebbe decisamente preferito  (credo un po' come tutti) trovarsi davanti una persona che, una volta scoperta, reagisse ben diversamente da come ha fatto.
> Ora: una denuncia per percosse  "partita" perché uno ha  "osato" incastrarla ai SUOI fatti, non mi pare assimilabile a una reazione  "sullo stesso piano". Lui in questo viaggio ha purtroppo dovuto vedere il peggio di lei. Credo che su questo lui avrà tanto lavoro da fare. Che lo possa fare a casa propria, in condizioni tutto sommato  "costruttive" mi sembra buono. Ma se non avesse messo in atto le tutele che ha usato, ora sarebbe in altra posizione. E non credo proprio che sarebbe servito di più farsi dare del matto andando a parlare da lei con il cuore in mano.


Su questa vicenda siamo su posizioni diverse. 
Per me si hanno le risposte sul piano in cui si mette il confronto. Non è nella mia natura il piano di Vigor. Indipendentemente dalle colpe della moglie.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ce ne vuole però di pelo nello stomaco per arrivare a tanto... tradisci, vieni beccato, vuoi fare pure il furbetto, e poi tenti pure di ribaltare la situazione facendo passare il consorte per uno che alza le mani  :bleah:
> Siamo ai limiti dell'incredibile anche se personalmente ciò che trovo incredibile è che questo incredibile sia sempre più credibile, normale, comune
> Ormai abbiamo raso al suolo l'ABC dei sentimenti.





Marjanna ha detto:


> Si si ho capito Brunetta, ma da lì ad andare in pronto soccorso e far la recita di chi è stato pestato ce ne passa.
> Per non parlare che lo fai fingendo sapendo che ci sono persone a cui queste cose capitano veramente.


Non ricordi la compagna di un cantautore (ricordo benissimo il nome, ma non lo cito di proposito) che non solo aveva denunciato percosse, ma anche di aver abortito in seguito ai colpi ricevuti. La tizia aveva pubblicato foto del viso livido e pure quelle del, secondo lei, il feto espulso (a me sembravano interiora di pollo). 
In quel caso si trattava di un tentativo di rovinargli la carriera (credo che ci sia chi ricordi la denuncia e non la sentenza successiva) in questo caso lo scopo della moglie di Vigor era di creare un elemento che controbilanciasse le sue responsabilità.


----------



## Marjanna (14 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ricordi la compagna di un cantautore (ricordo benissimo il nome, ma non lo cito di proposito) che non solo aveva denunciato percosse, ma anche di aver abortito in seguito ai colpi ricevuti. La tizia aveva pubblicato foto del viso livido e pure quelle del, secondo lei, il feto espulso (a me sembravano interiora di pollo).
> In quel caso si trattava di un tentativo di rovinargli la carriera (credo che ci sia chi ricordi la denuncia e non la sentenza successiva) in questo caso lo scopo della moglie di Vigor era di creare un elemento che controbilanciasse le sue responsabilità.


No non ricordo. Non cambia lo stato di vomito.


----------



## Foglia (14 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ce ne vuole però di pelo nello stomaco per arrivare a tanto... tradisci, vieni beccato, vuoi fare pure il furbetto, e poi tenti pure di ribaltare la situazione facendo passare il consorte per uno che alza le mani  :bleah:
> Siamo ai limiti dell'incredibile anche se personalmente ciò che trovo incredibile è che questo incredibile sia sempre più credibile, normale, comune
> Ormai abbiamo raso al suolo l'ABC dei sentimenti.


La querela per percosse fatta in corso di separazione l'ho vista in due dei.... Massimo cinque o sei giudizi di separazione di cui mi e' capitato di occuparmi in tutta la mia vita professionale. Credo di avere detto tutto.


----------



## Foglia (14 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Su questa vicenda siamo su posizioni diverse.
> Per me si hanno le risposte sul piano in cui si mette il confronto. Non è nella mia natura il piano di Vigor. Indipendentemente dalle colpe della moglie.


Ma perché? Se ti metto davanti una foto di te col tuo amante, e ti chiedo spiegazioni, il piano lo faccio io perché la foto l'ho commissionata a un professionista, o tu che non ritieni di dovermi nemmeno le scuse e continui a dire che sto facendo un casino per niente????


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La querela per percosse fatta in corso di separazione l'ho vista in due dei.... Massimo cinque o sei giudizi di separazione di cui mi e' capitato di occuparmi in tutta la mia vita professionale. Credo di avere detto tutto.


Purtroppo è di ieri l’omicidio di una donna da parte dell’ex che lei aveva giustamente denunciato e aveva fatto due anni per la persecuzione operata nei suoi confronti.
Però c’è anche chi, poche percentualmente, simula, forse più per apparire vittima, e per disturbi psichiatrici, che per guadagnare sul piano processuale.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma perché? Se ti metto davanti una foto di te col tuo amante, e ti chiedo spiegazioni, il piano lo faccio io perché la foto l'ho commissionata a un professionista, o tu che non ritieni di dovermi nemmeno le scuse e continui a dire che sto facendo un casino per niente????


Sappiamo che il tono e l’atteggiamento fa il 90% della comunicazione.
Comunque non credo che sia utile discutere sul caso specifico, perché ovviamente non possiamo avere che una versione e non abbiamo assistito al confronto.
A me risulta difficile pensare che una moglie che è sempre stata perfetta si riveli non solo una seriale, possibilissimo, ma soprattutto una nemica.
Infatti hanno trovato un accordo.


----------



## Foglia (14 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Purtroppo è di ieri l’omicidio di una donna da parte dell’ex che lei aveva giustamente denunciato e aveva fatto due anni per la persecuzione operata nei suoi confronti.
> Però c’è anche chi, poche percentualmente, simula, forse più per apparire vittima, e per disturbi psichiatrici, che per guadagnare sul piano processuale.


Purtroppo è così.


----------



## Foglia (14 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sappiamo che il tono e l’atteggiamento fa il 90% della comunicazione.
> Comunque non credo che sia utile discutere sul caso specifico, perché ovviamente non possiamo avere che una versione e non abbiamo assistito al confronto.
> A me risulta difficile pensare che una moglie che è sempre stata perfetta si riveli non solo una seriale, possibilissimo, ma soprattutto una nemica.
> Infatti hanno trovato un accordo.


Hanno trovato un accordo perché è stata messa alle strette. E non poteva fare altrimenti. Prima ha tentato pure la strada della violenza. Non è uno schema che mi stupisce. Finché non provi, non immagini fino a dove si possa arrivare in frangenti simili. A me questa roba pare persino acqua di rose.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hanno trovato un accordo perché è stata messa alle strette. E non poteva fare altrimenti. Prima ha tentato pure la strada della violenza. Non è uno schema che mi stupisce. Finché non provi, non immagini fino a dove si possa arrivare in frangenti simili. A me questa roba pare persino acqua di rose.


Ognuno ha sempre una personale esperienza sia diretta, sia derivata dalle proprie conoscenze e dal proprio lavoro.
È inevitabile che un avvocato abbia una visione conflittuale delle relazioni, così come un medico vede sempre possibili malattie anche con prognosi infausta da sintomi magari irrilevanti.
Del resto si sceglie anche la professione, nei limiti del possibile, per “aggiustare” il proprio mondo, per cercare di trovare una giustizia nel proprio mondo interno.
A volte si vede solo ciò che conferma la propria opinione o visione.
Il confronto tra visioni diverse, anche qui, è utili per riequilibrare o allargare la visione parziale che si ha della realtà.


----------



## Foglia (14 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno ha sempre una personale esperienza sia diretta, sia derivata dalle proprie conoscenze e dal proprio lavoro.
> È inevitabile che un avvocato abbia una visione conflittuale delle relazioni, così come un medico vede sempre possibili malattie anche con prognosi infausta da sintomi magari irrilevanti.
> Del resto si sceglie anche la professione, nei limiti del possibile, per “aggiustare” il proprio mondo, per cercare di trovare una giustizia nel proprio mondo interno.
> A volte si vede solo ciò che conferma la propria opinione o visione.
> Il confronto tra visioni diverse, anche qui, è utili per riequilibrare o allargare la visione parziale che si ha della realtà.


D'accordissimo sul principio. Non credo che però sia questo il caso a rischio per me di troppa deformazione professionale.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Luglio 2019)

farmer ha detto:


> Ma dopo tutti questi anni di matrimonio neanche un segno di pentimento, un tentativo di riconciliazione o anche una spiegazione, proprio nulla? È questa la donna che conoscevi e che avevi sposato? E soprattutto è questa la madre dei tuoi figli?..........un'altra cosa, lei sa che tu sai tutto?


Uno che ti fa il trappolone prima te lo levi dal cazzo meglio stai. Lei é quella che ha vinto, anche se se n'è andata via di casa.


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Credo che  [MENTION=12161]Vigorvis[/MENTION] avrebbe decisamente preferito  (credo un po' come tutti) trovarsi davanti una persona che, una volta scoperta, reagisse ben diversamente da come ha fatto.
> Ora: una denuncia per percosse  "partita" perché uno ha  "osato" incastrarla ai SUOI fatti, non mi pare assimilabile a una reazione  "sullo stesso piano". Lui in questo viaggio ha purtroppo dovuto vedere il peggio di lei. Credo che su questo lui avrà tanto lavoro da fare. Che lo possa fare a casa propria, in condizioni tutto sommato  "costruttive" mi sembra buono. Ma se non avesse messo in atto le tutele che ha usato, ora sarebbe in altra posizione. E non credo proprio che sarebbe servito di più farsi dare del matto andando a parlare da lei con il cuore in mano.


Ma lui puntava a questo. Sbatterla fuori di casa. Dall'inizio. Qualunque suo comportamento è stato sempre basato e improntato a questo.
Tenersi la casa.
Di lì la spy story.
Meno male che non faccio il giudice


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> D'accordissimo sul principio. Non credo che però sia questo il caso a rischio per me di troppa deformazione professionale.


Tranquilla, non corri pericoli. :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (15 Luglio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma lui puntava a questo. Sbatterla fuori di casa. Dall'inizio. Qualunque suo comportamento è stato sempre basato e improntato a questo.
> Tenersi la casa.
> Di lì la spy story.
> Meno male che non faccio il giudice


Considerata la percentuale di traditi (ma anche di traditori.... Non è una questione di  "fazioni" contrapposte) che non si separa per questioni economiche non lo trovo poi un dato così eclatante. Basta leggere qui. I figli poi oramai stanno andando per la loro strada, e la casa peraltro e' solo sua. Lei peraltro avrebbe potuto comportarsi meglio. Dico anche una volta scoperta. Chiaro che non poteva sapere cosa lui a propria volta sapesse, ma non è stata furba per niente. Il rispetto per la persona con cui hai costruito una vita credo che si faccia in due, idem la ricostruzione di un rapporto. Ma se levi figli e casa (e interessi vari) vedi bene che l'amore non fa da collante praticamente per nessuno, una volta che hai realizzato  "la fregatura" ( e ripeto: vale per traditi e traditori). Di cosa si dovrebbe stupire un giudice?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Considerata la percentuale di traditi (ma anche di traditori.... Non è una questione di  "fazioni" contrapposte) che non si separa per questioni economiche non lo trovo poi un dato così eclatante. Basta leggere qui. I figli poi oramai stanno andando per la loro strada, e la casa peraltro e' solo sua. Lei peraltro avrebbe potuto comportarsi meglio. Dico anche una volta scoperta. Chiaro che non poteva sapere cosa lui a propria volta sapesse, ma non è stata furba per niente. Il rispetto per la persona con cui hai costruito una vita credo che si faccia in due, idem la ricostruzione di un rapporto. Ma se levi figli e casa (e interessi vari) vedi bene che l'amore non fa da collante praticamente per nessuno, una volta che hai realizzato  "la fregatura" ( e ripeto: vale per traditi e traditori). Di cosa si dovrebbe stupire un giudice?


Di nulla, figurati. Fossi stato io il giudice, avrei sbattuto fuori casa lui


----------



## Foglia (15 Luglio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Di nulla, figurati. Fossi stato io il giudice, avrei sbattuto fuori casa lui


Perché?


----------



## Rosarose (15 Luglio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Di nulla, figurati. Fossi stato io il giudice, avrei sbattuto fuori casa lui


Arci questa volta non ti seguo!!
Cerca di essere imparziale...

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (15 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La querela per percosse fatta in corso di separazione l'ho vista in due dei.... Massimo cinque o sei giudizi di separazione di cui mi e' capitato di occuparmi in tutta la mia vita professionale. Credo di avere detto tutto.


Uno su tre, quindi.


----------



## Foglia (15 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Uno su tre, quindi.


Non esattamente. Tieni conto che sto parlando di separazioni giudiziali.


----------



## danny (15 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non esattamente. Tieni conto che sto parlando di separazioni giudiziali.


Sì, questo lo davo per scontato.
In una giudiziale l'interesse dovrebbe essere quello di portare a casa il più possibile, se non sbaglio, e certi avvocati ti consigliano anche come fare, no?


----------



## Foglia (15 Luglio 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, questo lo davo per scontato.
> In una giudiziale l'interesse dovrebbe essere quello di portare a casa il più possibile, se non sbaglio, e certi avvocati ti consigliano anche come fare, no?


E' questione anche di coscienza, personale e professionale. Potrei raccontare un po' di escamottaggi con cui il mio ex sta facendo sparire il suo patrimonio. Lo farò magari, prima o poi, ma desidero che resti in una sezione privata. L'obiettivo? Diminuire l'assegno, ovvio.
Ma non solo. Mi sono scoperta  "morosa" di spese al tempo a suo carico, ho evitato di querelarlo per appropriazione indebita e tante altre amenità. Non dico quotidiane ma quasi. Ve le racconterò  

Ma... Quello che voglio dire è che PURE PER ME, al di là della serenità di mio figlio (e della necessità di avere una comunicazione con l'ex il più possibile serena NON PERCHÉ SONO TANTO BRAVA, ma appunto per il figlio) quello che rimane e' solo, soltanto, meramente.... Un discorso di interessi finanziari. Tolto il figlio, e tolti quelli, non ci sarebbe per parte mia più alcun interesse, per la persona. Giocoforza però resta il padre.

Detto questo, ognuno l'acqua la tira al proprio mulino come vuole e come può. Io bene avrei fatto molto tempo fa, a denunciare. Ma sarebbe stato prodromico, rispetto alla separazione (nel senso che per me sarebbe significato non andare avanti più nel matrimonio... ), non rafforzativo di una posizione giudiziale. Non ho mai consigliato a nessuno questo genere di querele. Se all'epoca avessi querelato, testimoni non ne avrei avuti. Ci fu una volta in cui rimediai un ematoma esteso per metà della gamba. Mi aveva fatta cadere a terra, in malo modo  (visto che peraltro sono abituata a cadere meglio, di solito). A casa soli noi due. Cosa avrei potuto dimostrare? Avrei dovuto andarmene dalla casa  (all'epoca in affitto), e basta. Questo avrei dovuto fare. Il resto? Ho le prove ex post (sue ammissioni registrate), in cui peraltro ha sempre minimizzato. E' arrivato anche a dire che gliene ho fatte di cotte e di crude. Poraccio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' questione anche di coscienza, personale e professionale. Potrei raccontare un po' di escamottaggi con cui il mio ex sta facendo sparire il suo patrimonio. Lo farò magari, prima o poi, ma desidero che resti in una sezione privata. L'obiettivo? Diminuire l'assegno, ovvio.
> Ma non solo. Mi sono scoperta  "morosa" di spese al tempo a suo carico, ho evitato di querelarlo per appropriazione indebita e tante altre amenità. Non dico quotidiane ma quasi. Ve le racconterò
> 
> Ma... Quello che voglio dire è che PURE PER ME, al di là della serenità di mio figlio (e della necessità di avere una comunicazione con l'ex il più possibile serena NON PERCHÉ SONO TANTO BRAVA, ma appunto per il figlio) quello che rimane e' solo, soltanto, meramente.... Un discorso di interessi finanziari. Tolto il figlio, e tolti quelli, non ci sarebbe per parte mia più alcun interesse, per la persona. Giocoforza però resta il padre.
> ...


Mi sembra evidente che non vuole chiudere la relazione con te. Averne una conflittuale è meglio di niente.
Non dico certo che sia una forma di amore, ma solo di legame in cui lui si è giocato parti importanti di sé.


----------



## Foglia (15 Luglio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi sembra evidente che non vuole chiudere la relazione con te. Averne una conflittuale è meglio di niente.
> Non dico certo che sia una forma di amore, ma solo di legame in cui lui si è giocato parti importanti di sé.


Ma no, dai!

La relazione la ha comunque, visto che abbiamo un figlio in comune.

Semplicemente non vuole spendere soldi, e se possibile crearmi impicci. Io cerco di dargli il  "giusto" spazio, nel senso che mi sforzo di non dare corso alle polemiche. E su certe cose oramai ho imparato a ridere. Te lo sai che recentemente a suo dire avrei persino malmenato un energumeno??? :rotfl: :rotfl:
No, giuro, era convinto  
Quando gli ho chiesto, vista la gravità dei fatti, di riferirmi in cosa sarebbero consistiti i miei comportamenti violenti, visto che a quel punto mi interessava chiarire col diretto interessato, ha clamorosamente fatto il signor coniglio.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma no, dai!
> 
> La relazione la ha comunque, visto che abbiamo un figlio in comune.
> 
> ...


La comunicazione per il figlio è comunicazione di servizio, non è comunicazione di coppia. Del resto anche in quella comunicazione cerca di introdurre elementi conflittuali.


----------



## Vigorvis (15 Luglio 2019)

farmer ha detto:


> Ma dopo tutti questi anni di matrimonio neanche un segno di pentimento, un tentativo di riconciliazione o anche una spiegazione, proprio nulla? È questa la donna che conoscevi e che avevi sposato? E soprattutto è questa la madre dei tuoi figli?..........un'altra cosa, lei sa che tu sai tutto?


Lei minimizza, { all'epoca} in base alle foto che io ho,  cioè lei diceva che non c'è stato altro,  che non mi ha tradito fisicamente, 
Si sono solo baciati,  ecc ecc 
No non è più la donna che conoscevo, del caretterino che ha si, ma che lo avrebbe usato contro di me,  dopo tutti questi anni insieme,  eee qui ho avuto il dubbio, ma conti fatti si è rilevata per quella che è. 
Purtroppo è la madre dei miei figli,  e la figlia femmina già non si parlano più,  dopo che ha visto che io non lo mai sfiorata con un dito. 
No lei non sa che io so tutto.


----------



## Vigorvis (15 Luglio 2019)

Rosarose ha detto:


> Si certo, ma come vedi l'ha dovuto fare con la pistola carica.....
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Si, ma infatti cosa avrei dovuto fare?
Ho solo ascoltato i consigli di un avvocato che ha esperienze in queste questioni. 
Mi ricordo che dopo aver raccontato tutto quello che mi stava succedendo,  lui mi disse tua moglie e molto pericolosa,  e mi consiglio di comprare delle micro telecamere, e di registrare tutti i miei movimenti,  una in camera da letto una in macchina, una a forma di penna sempre nel taschino.   E grazie a queste ho potuto far ragionare mia moglie e il suo avvocato.


----------



## Vigorvis (15 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma chi è il medico che fa un referto medico con 8 giorni di prognosi senza alcun segno di lesione?
> Mi stupisce parecchio questo.


Non so cosa dirti, ma i lividi sul braccio e qualche escoriazioni c'erano per davvero , 
Li ho visti perché ha mandato le foto ai miei figli,  e a loro volta a me per chiedere spiegazioni.  Spero solo che se li sia fatti da sola,  e che non hanno a che fare anche la sua famiglia.


----------



## Vigorvis (15 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo.
> 
> Credo che  [MENTION=12161]Vigorvis[/MENTION] avrebbe decisamente preferito  (credo un po' come tutti) trovarsi davanti una persona che, una volta scoperta, reagisse ben diversamente da come ha fatto.
> Ora: una denuncia per percosse  "partita" perché uno ha  "osato" incastrarla ai SUOI fatti, non mi pare assimilabile a una reazione  "sullo stesso piano". Lui in questo viaggio ha purtroppo dovuto vedere il peggio di lei. Credo che su questo lui avrà tanto lavoro da fare. Che lo possa fare a casa propria, in condizioni tutto sommato  "costruttive" mi sembra buono. Ma se non avesse messo in atto le tutele che ha usato, ora sarebbe in altra posizione. E non credo proprio che sarebbe servito di più farsi dare del matto andando a parlare da lei con il cuore in mano.


Magari fosse stato così.


----------



## Marjanna (15 Luglio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Non so cosa dirti, ma i lividi sul braccio e qualche escoriazioni c'erano per davvero ,
> Li ho visti perché ha mandato le foto ai miei figli,  e a loro volta a me per chiedere spiegazioni.  Spero solo che se li sia fatti da sola,  e che non hanno a che fare anche la sua famiglia.


Ho capito male o l'hai saputo dai tuoi figli perchè lei gli aveva mandato le foto?
(Prima della denuncia).


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Sono in fase di separazione e non sono uscito di casa, anzi da circa una settimana e lei che è andata via.  Sono successe tante cose, tra le tante sono stato denunciato per percosse con refetto medico di 8 giorni,  a mia volta ho denunciato lei per falso con tanto di prove inequivocabile.
> Beh sono a lavoro e non ho abbastanza tempo per scrivere il tutto nei dettagli
> Un saluto a tutti voi.


unas denuncia per calunnia no?


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Luglio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Perché?


Odio i viscidi.


Rosarose ha detto:


> Arci questa volta non ti seguo!!
> Cerca di essere imparziale...
> 
> Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


Sono estremamente imparziale. Chi non provoca amore non chiedesse rispetto.


----------



## Vigorvis (15 Luglio 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho capito male o l'hai saputo dai tuoi figli perchè lei gli aveva mandato le foto?
> (Prima della denuncia).


Hai capito bene, la sera mi chiama mia figlia chiedendomi cosa hai fatto alla mamma,  
E successivamente anche mio figlio,  la s****... disse ai miei figli che io avevo alzato le mani.


----------



## Vigorvis (15 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> unas denuncia per calunnia no?


E quello che ho fatto


----------



## stany (15 Luglio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Hai capito bene, la sera mi chiama mia figlia chiedendomi cosa hai fatto alla mamma,
> E successivamente anche mio figlio,  la s****... disse ai miei figli che io avevo alzato le mani.


Che stronza! Pure mal consigliata da un avvocatucolo....


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> E quello che ho fatto


  ah perchè hai scritto di denuncia per falso e non si capiva


----------



## Minas Tirith (15 Luglio 2019)

Lei quindi ancora non sa che tu hai scoperto ogni cosa? Non lo sospetta proprio?


----------



## farmer (15 Luglio 2019)

Mi dispiace davvero per quel che ti sta accadendo, non deve essere facile di punto in bianco la donna della tua vita, la donna con cui hai condiviso tutto, nel bene e nel male, madre dei tuoi figli, diventa il tuo peggior nemico. Oltre ai guai giudiziari e tutto quel che ne consegue, anche tu come persona, con i tuoi sentimenti devi essere distrutto, ti faccio i miei migliori auguri, ne hai bisogno........un,'ultima cosa, vede ancora i suoi amanti? E quando pensi di fargli sapere che sai tutto? ...tanto per vedere come si giustifica, se gli interessa giustificarsi, e che faccia farà.


----------



## Vigorvis (15 Luglio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah perchè hai scritto di denuncia per falso e non si capiva


Hai ragione, scusami,  e che sono sintetico perché scrivo durante il lavoro,  vorrei rispondere un po' a tutti,  ed essere più dettagliato,  ma da quando è successo tutto questo casino mi sono dedicato all lavoro. 
In sostanza sto facendo un corso che mi potrà fare salire di livello è abbastanza impegnativo, ma più che altro mi aiuta a non pensare, mi sono imposto questo obbiettivo, 
E devo farcela.  Il tempo che prima dedicavo alla famiglia, a lei, a noi,  lo utilizzo per non fermarmi con i pensieri.



stany ha detto:


> Che stronza! Pure mal consigliata da un avvocatucolo....


Ma non lo so!!!  Credo che abbia fatto di testa sua,  perlomeno il fatto di avvertire i figli e metterli contro di me, sia stata una sua idea.  Si può scrivere { stronza}?



Minas Tirith ha detto:


> Lei quindi ancora non sa che tu hai scoperto ogni cosa? Non lo sospetta proprio?


Sa solo dell'ultimo.  Il resto lo tengo per me
Per il momento, è non credo che serva  più di tanto.



farmer ha detto:


> Mi dispiace davvero per quel che ti sta accadendo, non deve essere facile di punto in bianco la donna della tua vita, la donna con cui hai condiviso tutto, nel bene e nel male, madre dei tuoi figli, diventa il tuo peggior nemico. Oltre ai guai giudiziari e tutto quel che ne consegue, anche tu come persona, con i tuoi sentimenti devi essere distrutto, ti faccio i miei migliori auguri, ne hai bisogno........un,'ultima cosa, vede ancora i suoi amanti? E quando pensi di fargli sapere che sai tutto? ...tanto per vedere come si giustifica, se gli interessa giustificarsi, e che faccia farà.


Purtroppo è accaduto anche a me,  non mi sarei mai aspettato una cosa del genere da lei,  e mi rendo conto di aver sbagliato a darci troppe libertà,  mi fidavo di lei,  non credevo che fosse stata capace di darmi tutto questo. Ammetto di aver sbagliato su questo, nel senso che non ho mai pensato di guardare,  perché mi fidavo ciecamente. 
Credo che questo è stato il mio unico errore!!!
Non credo che veda ancora il suo ultimo amante e neanche gli altri,  ormai sa che è stata seguita da un investigatore. 
E molto probabilmente penserà che la stia ancora controllando. Giustificarsi?!!!
Non lo ha fatto finora,  non credo che lo farà ora, o un domani.


----------



## perplesso (15 Luglio 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Hai ragione, scusami,  e che sono sintetico perché scrivo durante il lavoro,  vorrei rispondere un po' a tutti,  ed essere più dettagliato,  ma da quando è successo tutto questo casino mi sono dedicato all lavoro.  In sostanza sto facendo un corso che mi potrà fare salire di livello è abbastanza impegnativo, ma più che altro mi aiuta a non pensare, mi sono imposto questo obbiettivo,  E devo farcela.  Il tempo che prima dedicavo alla famiglia, a lei, a noi,  lo utilizzo per non fermarmi con i pensieri.


  la calunnia tanto è una cosa che poii cammina sulle gambe sue, non è che tu dfebba fare qualcosa


----------



## farmer (5 Agosto 2019)

Come procede la separazione? Spero bene e che non ti abbia creato ulteriori casini, magari finito sto trambusto riuscirete ad avere anche un discreto rapporto. La tua esperienza comunque insegna che non bisogna mai fidarsi ciecamente di nessuno, soprattutto della moglie


----------



## Vigorvis (6 Agosto 2019)

farmer ha detto:


> Come procede la separazione? Spero bene e che non ti abbia creato ulteriori casini, magari finito sto trambusto riuscirete ad avere anche un discreto rapporto. La tua esperienza comunque insegna che non bisogna mai fidarsi ciecamente di nessuno, soprattutto della moglie


 e stata fissata l'udienza a fine ottobre, 
Di lei non so più nulla,  dopo vari tentativi di aprocio su WhatsApp di cui non ho mai risposto, ora ci sta provando mia cognata e mio cognato. Questa è l'ultima settimana di lavoro, dopo ferieeeeeee.  Settimana prossima 3 settimane in Sardegna con mia figlia,  mentre mio figlio due settimane in Puglia con amici.  E pensare che ogni anno andavamo tutti insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> e stata fissata l'udienza a fine ottobre,
> Di lei non so più nulla,  dopo vari tentativi di aprocio su WhatsApp di cui non ho mai risposto, ora ci sta provando mia cognata e mio cognato. Questa è l'ultima settimana di lavoro, dopo ferieeeeeee.  Settimana prossima 3 settimane in Sardegna con mia figlia,  mentre mio figlio due settimane in Puglia con amici.  E pensare che ogni anno andavamo tutti insieme.


Vacanze e feste che cambiano dopo decenni fanno stare male.
Ma è inevitabile.
Accetta di essere triste e la tristezza dei figli.


----------



## Marjanna (6 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vacanze e feste che cambiano dopo decenni fanno stare male.
> Ma è inevitabile.
> Accetta di essere triste e la tristezza dei figli.


E sti gran c Brunetta!!! 3 settimane in Sardegna a esser triste dopo un anno di lavoro... ma anche no.


----------



## Brunetta (6 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E sti gran c Brunetta!!! 3 settimane in Sardegna a esser triste dopo un anno di lavoro... ma anche no.


Mica tutto il tempo.
Ma la tristezza ci sarà. Un tuffo nell’acqua turchese e si è meno tristi :carneval:


----------



## Rosarose (6 Agosto 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> e stata fissata l'udienza a fine ottobre,
> Di lei non so più nulla,  dopo vari tentativi di aprocio su WhatsApp di cui non ho mai risposto, ora ci sta provando mia cognata e mio cognato. Questa è l'ultima settimana di lavoro, dopo ferieeeeeee.  Settimana prossima 3 settimane in Sardegna con mia figlia,  mentre mio figlio due settimane in Puglia con amici.  E pensare che ogni anno andavamo tutti insieme.


Non posso che farti i complimenti!!
Sono davvero colpita dalla tua sicurezza nel gestire tutta la vicenda.


Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Vigorvis (7 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vacanze e feste che cambiano dopo decenni fanno stare male.
> Ma è inevitabile.
> Accetta di essere triste e la tristezza dei figli.


Infatti è inevitabile, ho fatto l'errore di andare nello stesso posto di villeggiatura degli altri anni, sarà triste ricordare quei momenti vissuti insieme. 


Rosarose ha detto:


> Non posso che farti i complimenti!!
> Sono davvero colpita dalla tua sicurezza nel gestire tutta la vicenda.
> 
> Non è ancora finita.
> ...


----------



## Marjanna (7 Agosto 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Infatti è inevitabile, ho fatto l'errore di andare nello stesso posto di villeggiatura degli altri anni, sarà triste ricordare quei momenti vissuti insieme.


E non puoi uscire e organizzare delle gite? Uscite tu con tua figlia, ci sono un sacco di posti da visitare in Sardegna. Eviti i posti dove andavi con la moglie. Ci saranno delle cose che volevi fare, dei posti che volevi visitare che a lei non andavano. Se stai fermo e ti rivivi le stesse vacanze che facevi con lei paro paro, andrai inevitabilmente a pensare a lei. Cosa normale. Ma creati anche le condizioni per pensare ad altro.
L'hai fatto finora buttandoti sul lavoro, in Sardegna fai lo stesso ma buttandoti nelle emozioni.


----------



## void (7 Agosto 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Infatti è inevitabile, ho fatto l'errore di andare nello stesso posto di villeggiatura degli altri anni, sarà triste ricordare quei momenti vissuti insieme.
> Non è ancora finita.
> In queste vacanze spero di fare pacificare mia figlia con sua madre.  Sara difficile ma ci devo provare.


Penso che la pacificazione di tua figlia passerà attraverso te. Finche non gli mostrerai di aver raggiunto tu un accettabile livello di rapporto con tua moglie, non lo potrà raggiungere lei, visto che è così legata a te.

Io continuo a pensare che la separazione e le decisioni prese non escludano il potersi parlare e confrontare civilmente, specialmente nell'ottica genitoriale. Rifiutarsi al dialogo è una difesa e un'ottima strategia sul piano "giuridico", lo è meno, secondo me, su quello umano. Nessuno diventa un mostro da un giorno all'altro.

Comunque, buone ferie.


----------



## farmer (7 Agosto 2019)

Intanto auguri di buone ferie, spero ti aiutino a dimenticare, soprattutto a roposare dopo tanto lavoro e tante vicissitudini. Anch'io ti faccio i complimenti per come hai gestito la cosa, con lucidità e non hai lasciato nulla al caso. Ora però un minimo di rapporto con tua moglie lo devi ricucire, se non altro per i figli, anche perché da come scrivi sembri una bella persona, ragionevole, pacata e riflessiva.  Magari dopo le udienze, quando tutto è finito..........così le dirai che sai tutta la storia e forse ci bevete anche sopra


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2019)

farmer ha detto:


> Intanto auguri di buone ferie, spero ti aiutino a dimenticare, soprattutto a roposare dopo tanto lavoro e tante vicissitudini. Anch'io ti faccio i complimenti per come hai gestito la cosa, con lucidità e non hai lasciato nulla al caso. Ora però un minimo di rapporto con tua moglie lo devi ricucire, se non altro per i figli, anche perché da come scrivi sembri una bella persona, ragionevole, pacata e riflessiva.  Magari dopo le udienze, quando tutto è finito..........così le dirai che sai tutta la storia e forse ci bevete anche sopra


Questo fra qualche anno...


----------



## Vigorvis (8 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E non puoi uscire e organizzare delle gite? Uscite tu con tua figlia, ci sono un sacco di posti da visitare in Sardegna. Eviti i posti dove andavi con la moglie. Ci saranno delle cose che volevi fare, dei posti che volevi visitare che a lei non andavano. Se stai fermo e ti rivivi le stesse vacanze che facevi con lei paro paro, andrai inevitabilmente a pensare a lei. Cosa normale. Ma creati anche le condizioni per pensare ad altro.
> L'hai fatto finora buttandoti sul lavoro, in Sardegna fai lo stesso ma buttandoti nelle emozioni.


Hai ragione Marjanna, vedi, sono molti anni che andiamo li ogni estate, di posti ne abbiamo visitati, dovrei spostarmi ogni giorno più lontano per visitare altri luoghi, sarebbe più una fatica. Non so, i. Questi giorni stavo pensando di cambiare e andare in Sicilia, solo che perderò altro denaro inutilmente, e mi chiedo se mi conviene!!!
Vedremo, mancano due giorni e finalmente stacco la spina ed esco da questa casa e per me è già tanto. Difficile creare le condizioni per pensare ad altro in questo momento.
Gira e rigira i pensieri vanno a mille anche se non vuoi.


----------



## Vigorvis (8 Agosto 2019)

Void e farmer
Vi ha risposto Brunetta, aggiungo solo un 
{ forse}. Per il momento cercherò di convincere mia figlia ad allacciare i rapporti 
Anche a distanza,  cercherò di fargli capire che loro non c'entrano niente, anche se mia moglie li ha coinvolti. Mia figlia dovrebbe seguire i passi di mio figlio,


----------



## farmer (8 Agosto 2019)




----------



## Vigorvis (11 Agosto 2019)

*Buone vacanze*

Buongiorno forum
Voglio solo augurare a tutti un buon ferragosto, per chi lavora e per chi è in ferie, 
Io sono in Sardegna con mia figlia, al mare, 
In questo splendido mare blu. 
Voglio ringraziare un po' tutti voi per i consigli che mi avete dato, sono stati molto utili, ecco volevo solo ringraziarvi. 
Non credo che ci saranno altre novità in queste settimane, e per questo motivo mi stacco un po' dal forum. 
Buone vacanze ragazzi, a presto.


----------



## Rosarose (11 Agosto 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buongiorno forum
> Voglio solo augurare a tutti un buon ferragosto, per chi lavora e per chi è in ferie,
> Io sono in Sardegna con mia figlia, al mare,
> In questo splendido mare blu.
> ...


Grazie Vigovirs!
Buone vacanze anche a te, con l'augurio che la vita ti riservi, anche piacevoli imprevisti!!
Come a tutti noi....

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Brunetta (13 Agosto 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buongiorno forum
> Voglio solo augurare a tutti un buon ferragosto, per chi lavora e per chi è in ferie,
> Io sono in Sardegna con mia figlia, al mare,
> In questo splendido mare blu.
> ...


----------



## Marjanna (13 Agosto 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buongiorno forum
> Voglio solo augurare a tutti un buon ferragosto, per chi lavora e per chi è in ferie,
> Io sono in Sardegna con mia figlia, al mare,
> In questo splendido mare blu.
> ...


Vigorvis so che probabilmente non leggerai a breve questo messaggio, visto quanto comunicato, però vorrei farti una domanda. Ritieni che scrivere in questo forum abbia in qualche modo cambiato il corso degli eventi?
Voglio dire se tu fossi andato diretto da lei dopo la scoperta della chat, e lei ti avesse detto che si limitava a chattare, credi che l'avresti perdonata e oggi stareste ancora insieme?


----------



## Vigorvis (16 Agosto 2019)

Brunetta grazie per la canzone.
Marjanna, ti risponderò a breve.


----------



## Vigorvis (18 Agosto 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vigorvis so che probabilmente non leggerai a breve questo messaggio, visto quanto comunicato, però vorrei farti una domanda. Ritieni che scrivere in questo forum abbia in qualche modo cambiato il corso degli eventi?
> Voglio dire se tu fossi andato diretto da lei dopo la scoperta della chat, e lei ti avesse detto che si limitava a chattare, credi che l'avresti perdonata e oggi stareste ancora insieme?


E difficile risponderti!!!  Questa domanda è piena di. { se }
Certo che il forum mi ha aiutato a ragionare, 
Ero molto arrabbiato, e sicuramente avrei commesso molti sbagli che non mi avrebbero portato alla certezza
La risposta è sì, non avendo niente di concreto e solo dubbi staremmo ancora insieme. In quel contesto si.
Le cose sarebbero cambiate se lei si presentava all'appuntamento.  Che poi abbiamo scoperto già un'altra relazione in corso,  il secondo telefonino ecc ecc. 


Domani partenza per la Sicilia,  lasciamo questo splendido posto per i troppi ricordi, 
Anche mia figlia non la sta vivendo bene, e cosi abbiamo deciso di cambiare aria.
A presto.


----------



## farmer (3 Ottobre 2019)

Finite le ferie? Tutto bene?


----------



## Vigorvis (6 Ottobre 2019)

Ciao, le ferie tutto bene. 
Prima delle ferie ho  fatto un corso di aggiornamento, non era obbligatorio, infatti non volevo farlo, ma poi per distrarmi e per occupare il tempo lo fatto.  Al rientro mi hanno offerto una promozione, ma non ho accettato per varie ragioni,  1 perché cambia radicalmente quello che faccio ora, 2 mi dovrei spostare di continuo tra Italia Germania Francia. Sinceramente preferisco guadagnare di meno e godermi un po' la vita. 
Mia moglie cerca sempre un confronto,  di cui io rifiuto per il momento. 
Due settimane fa alcuni amici in comune mi invitano a cena fuori,  e chi mi ritrovo?!!!! 
Mia moglie,  non sono andato via, per me era indifferente.


----------



## farmer (7 Ottobre 2019)

Se per te è indifferente sei già molto avanti, complimenti, sicuramente ora riuscirai ad essere razionale nelle scelte


----------



## void (2 Novembre 2019)

Ciao Vigorvis, come stai?


----------



## Vigorvis (7 Dicembre 2019)

Eccomi qui,  ogni tanto mi faccio vivo!!! 
Piccolo aggiornamento.... 
Alla prima udienza non si è presentata,  successivamente i nostri avvocati si sono contattati e il suo ha cominciato con delle pretese assurde. 
Ho iniziato una giudiziaria. 
Gli avevo proposto una consensuale,   lei lavora e ha un suo reddito che è uguale al mio,  quindi nessun assegno per lei, la casa è mia e i figli sono grandi e la residenza dei figli è all'estero per motivi di studio. Di cui mi sono accollato tutte le spese finché non saranno indipendenti.  Abbiamo una casa al mare al 50 %, di cui io non sono interessato, ho proposto a lei l'acquisto della mia parte 
Ma lei dice di non avere abbastanza soldi per comprare,  chiedi un mutuo se sei interessata, oppure la vendiamo e il ricavato lo dividiamo,  no la signora vuole che io gli dono la mia parte,  lei mi concederà in cambio il divorzio,  { va beh}. La mobilia! 
Vuole  il salone la camera matrimoniale e la cucina,  va bene non c'è problema .  Il suo tfr è più grande del mio essendo che lei lavora da tanti anni nella stessa azienda,  mentre io  Non ho voluto niente.  Ed altre cose inrisorie per me.  
Non volevo una giudiziale,  ma nemmeno essere calpestato.


----------



## Martes (7 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Marjanna (7 Dicembre 2019)

Ma funzionano così le consensuali? Che una detta legge (dopo aver tradito) e l'altro deve adeguarsi??????


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Eccomi qui,  ogni tanto mi faccio vivo!!!
> Piccolo aggiornamento....
> Alla prima udienza non si è presentata,  successivamente i nostri avvocati si sono contattati e il suo ha cominciato con delle pretese assurde.
> Ho iniziato una giudiziaria.
> ...


Mi dispiace.
Non è che per fargliela pagare stai pagando di più?


----------



## Arcistufo (8 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma funzionano così le consensuali? Che una detta legge (dopo aver tradito) e l'altro deve adeguarsi??????


Si


----------



## danny (8 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma funzionano così le consensuali? Che una detta legge (dopo aver tradito) e l'altro deve adeguarsi??????


Non mi sembra una novità.


----------



## danny (8 Dicembre 2019)

Martes ha detto:


>


Grande!


----------



## Lara3 (8 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.
> Non è che per fargliela pagare stai pagando di più?


L’eterno dilemma dei traditi: fargliela pagare separandosi e perdendo loro stessi parecchio, più dei traditori, oppure restare con chi non si stima e non si ama più.


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2019)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’eterno dilemma dei traditi: fargliela pagare separandosi e perdendo loro stessi parecchio, più dei traditori, oppure restare con chi non si stima e non si ama più.


Temo che come si svolgono le separazioni (o le non separazioni) spieghino perché il matrimonio non ha funzionato.


----------



## Foglia (8 Dicembre 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Eccomi qui,  ogni tanto mi faccio vivo!!!
> Piccolo aggiornamento....
> Alla prima udienza non si è presentata,  successivamente i nostri avvocati si sono contattati e il suo ha cominciato con delle pretese assurde.
> Ho iniziato una giudiziaria.
> ...


Ben riletto  
Correggimi se sbaglio: sareste  (più o meno) d'accordo su tutto, tranne che per questa casa al mare. Mi fa strano che l'avvocato di tua moglie non le abbia comunicato il prevedibile esito della giudiziale, ivi compreso l'effetto  "boomerang" di un addebito. Peraltro la questione della casa e' anch'essa un boomerang, e non solo per te, considerato che all'esito di un giudizio di divisione  (e a meno che l'immobile non sia divisibile in  "porzioni") andrebbe comunque in vendita dal tribunale, con maggiori costi rispetto a che se vi decideste di comune accordo di incaricare una agenzia in loco e poi fare a metà. Boh... Di prove ne hai. Nel ricorso credo bene tu abbia chiesto l'addebito, visto che una giudiziale costa più di una consensuale.
Per il resto mi spiace, perché se avevate trovato un accordo su tutto il resto, impantanarsi per una questione di cui è evidente la soluzione mi suona veramente maluccio...


----------



## danny (8 Dicembre 2019)

Oggi ascolto Finardi, questa canzone è di una tristezza infinita


----------



## void (8 Dicembre 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Eccomi qui,  ogni tanto mi faccio vivo!!!
> Piccolo aggiornamento....
> Alla prima udienza non si è presentata,  successivamente i nostri avvocati si sono contattati e il suo ha cominciato con delle pretese assurde.
> Ho iniziato una giudiziaria.
> ...


Mi dispiace, immaginavo una conclusione più rapida e meno conflittuale x tutti e due, visto che i figli sono grandi e lei è indipendente.
Beh  direi che si è rivelata completamente e che avevi ragione tu, non c'era niente da recuperare.


----------



## abebe (8 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Temo che come si svolgono le separazioni (o le non separazioni) spieghino perché il matrimonio non ha funzionato.


Concetto un po' strano, perché sembrerebbe quasi voler dire che se una separazione si svolge bene allora il matrimonio ha funzionato bene...


----------



## Brunetta (8 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Concetto un po' strano, perché sembrerebbe quasi voler dire che se una separazione si svolge bene allora il matrimonio ha funzionato bene...


No. Spiega i motivi di conflitto o anche possibili ragioni del tradimento.
Se vi sono lotte di potere al momento della separazione è improbabile che non vi fossero prima. Magari è proprio chi era in condizioni di debolezza che voleva riguadagnare potere tradendo. 
Poi vi sono molteplici ragioni per cui le persone tradiscono, magari relative alla personalità o alla storia personale.
Ma se si arriva a una separazione conflittuale è possibile che il conflitto sia solo esploso con il tradimento e la separazione.


----------



## Pincopallino (9 Dicembre 2019)

Ma perché andare a complicarsi la vita così?


----------



## Marjanna (9 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma perché andare a complicarsi la vita così?


Doveva adeguarsi?


----------



## Vigorvis (9 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ben riletto
> Correggimi se sbaglio: sareste  (più o meno) d'accordo su tutto, tranne che per questa casa al mare. Mi fa strano che l'avvocato di tua moglie non le abbia comunicato il prevedibile esito della giudiziale, ivi compreso l'effetto  "boomerang" di un addebito. Peraltro la questione della casa e' anch'essa un boomerang, e non solo per te, considerato che all'esito di un giudizio di divisione  (e a meno che l'immobile non sia divisibile in  "porzioni") andrebbe comunque in vendita dal tribunale, con maggiori costi rispetto a che se vi decideste di comune accordo di incaricare una agenzia in loco e poi fare a metà. Boh... Di prove ne hai. Nel ricorso credo bene tu abbia chiesto l'addebito, visto che una giudiziale costa più di una consensuale.
> Per il resto mi spiace, perché se avevate trovato un accordo su tutto il resto, impantanarsi per una questione di cui è evidente la soluzione mi suona veramente maluccio...


Ciao foglia,  tengo a precisare che ho cercato di evitare scontri che non avrebbero portato a nulla.  Io ho proposto di accollarmi tutte le spese dei due figli in toto,  e non è poco,  avremmo dovuto dividere le spese al 50%.  Eravamo d'accordo che la casa a mare l'avremo venduta e diviso il ricavato.  Durante le trattative con i nostri avvocati, ha chiesto un assegno di mantenimento per continuare lo stesso tenore di vita,  di cui ho rifiutato e fatto presente che non lo avrebbe mai ottenuto per il suo reddito che di poco più alto del mio.  A quel punto ha chiesto cose che in fondo a me non interessa,  tipo la camera da letto,  la cucina,  il salotto,  ho ceduto purché si andasse in tribunale e ci separavamo, in fondo gli avrei concesso anche il resto della mobilia, tanto ho intenzione di vendere casa e prenderne una più piccola visto che sono solo.  
Ha voluto la mia auto,  concesso!!!! 
Mi prendo io la sua,  tutte due intestate a me.  Voleva la metà del mio tfr!!!   Se vuoi il mio,  io prendo il tuo!!! Ti conviene?  No. 
Pago io tutte le spese della separazione purché tu vieni e firmi come da accordo. 
E così il giorno dell'udienza non si è presentata.  Contattando il suo avvocato mi dice che non è d'accordo sulla casa al mare. 
Concordiamo un incontro con entrambi gli avvocati,  e mi chiede la mia parte della casa.  Ho rifiutato e siamo andati via. 
Due settimane fa ha ricevuto la lettera in cui è chiamata in giudizio,  prevista inizio febbraio,  di cui ho chiesto la separazione con addebito.  Ho tutta la sua famiglia contro, tranne sua sorella che ieri sera  abbiamo parlato a lungo.  Lei è l'unica che in tutta questa storia e stata a casa mia per sapere come stavo,  lei è stata l'unica che mi ha aiutato anche nelle piccole faccende di casa specie all'inizio,  anche perché poco dopo ho assunto una collaboratrice domestica.  Parlando con lei mi dice che mia moglie è molto provata per questa situazione,  che non capisce perché per un bacio io stia facendo tutto questo.  Mia cognata mi ha chiesto se c'è un altra!!!! 
Gli ho detto che le cose non stanno così, e che per il momento non posso rivelare altro.


----------



## Vigorvis (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi dispiace.
> Non è che per fargliela pagare stai pagando di più?


Perché pensi questo?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Perché pensi questo?


Perché gli avvocati costano, una giudiziale costa, ma sopratutto costa in energia emotiva.
E la giudiziale ti porterà a distruggere la reputazione della madre dei tuoi figli e insieme anche te.
Mi sembra un prezzo molto alto.


----------



## Minas Tirith (10 Dicembre 2019)

Vuoi tirar fuori tutto in sede di giudizio per strategia o perchè vuoi cercare di salvarle la faccia sperando che la piega che prenderanno le cose non ti costringa ad aprirle il vaso di Pandora direttamente in faccia?!?


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché gli avvocati costano, una giudiziale costa, ma sopratutto costa in energia emotiva.
> E la giudiziale ti porterà a distruggere la reputazione della madre dei tuoi figli e insieme anche te.
> Mi sembra un prezzo molto alto.


A volte purtroppo diventa inevitabile.
I figli possono provare entrambi, a lasciarli fuori, d'altro canto sono già grandi e studiano lontano. Quoto il tuo discorso sul maggiore dispendio finanziario e non di una giudiziale, però sono anche convinta che non significhi rinunciare ai propri interessi in modo addirittura compromettente. Metà di una casa al mare sono soldi.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ciao foglia,  tengo a precisare che ho cercato di evitare scontri che non avrebbero portato a nulla.  Io ho proposto di accollarmi tutte le spese dei due figli in toto,  e non è poco,  avremmo dovuto dividere le spese al 50%.  Eravamo d'accordo che la casa a mare l'avremo venduta e diviso il ricavato.  Durante le trattative con i nostri avvocati, ha chiesto un assegno di mantenimento per continuare lo stesso tenore di vita,  di cui ho rifiutato e fatto presente che non lo avrebbe mai ottenuto per il suo reddito che di poco più alto del mio.  A quel punto ha chiesto cose che in fondo a me non interessa,  tipo la camera da letto,  la cucina,  il salotto,  ho ceduto purché si andasse in tribunale e ci separavamo, in fondo gli avrei concesso anche il resto della mobilia, tanto ho intenzione di vendere casa e prenderne una più piccola visto che sono solo.
> Ha voluto la mia auto,  concesso!!!!
> Mi prendo io la sua,  tutte due intestate a me.  Voleva la metà del mio tfr!!!   Se vuoi il mio,  io prendo il tuo!!! Ti conviene?  No.
> Pago io tutte le spese della separazione purché tu vieni e firmi come da accordo.
> ...


Capisco.
Beh... Sono ignorante in materia, ma qui le cause sono due. La separazione, e la divisione dell'immobile. Non so se quest'ultima possa essere chiesta direttamente al giudice della separazione, previa appunto pronuncia sulla separazione, oppure  (mi sembra più probabile, ma non so con certezza) se per la divisione vada poi proposta una separata causa. Che purtroppo è inevitabile se non riuscite a mettervi d'accordo per la vendita. In ogni caso, come spesso succede, le soluzioni sono alla portata, e sono abbastanza semplici, ma ci si deve arrivare per vie ben più complesse. Peraltro non sono tanto i giudizi in sé a costare, penso più a quello che ci perderete entrambi a fare vendere la casa dal tribunale.


----------



## void (10 Dicembre 2019)

Considerato quanto raccontato da Vigorvis, la sua ex non disprezza affatto il denaro, pertanto è probabile che in vista di una possibile perdita economica (opzione asta), venga a più miti consigli.


----------



## Lara3 (10 Dicembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> Considerato quanto raccontato da Vigorvis, la sua ex non disprezza affatto il denaro, pertanto è probabile che in vista di una possibile perdita economica (opzione asta), venga a più miti consigli.


Si è già visto su questo sito ( il signore con il cane) e nella vita che quando ci si separa una casa del valore 100 viene svenduta a 60 o 70 , vuoi per i tempi che corrono, vuoi per fretta o altre ragioni. Con il risultato che i figli avranno 60 o 70.


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2019)

Separarsi diventa sempre a un certo punto una questione di soldi.
Io ho trovato sempre vergognoso che si trovi accettabile che una persona sola si prenda magari l'unica casa, mentre all'altra sia intimato di arrangiarsi. I beni di default dovrebbero essere venduti e divisi sempre a metà, senza possibilità di contrattazioni che si risolvono come in questi casi in ricatti in cui l'affido prevalente dei figli costituisce spesso uno strumento di potere di una parte piuttosto che dell'altra.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Separarsi diventa sempre a un certo punto una questione di soldi.
> Io ho trovato sempre vergognoso che si trovi accettabile che una persona sola si prenda magari l'unica casa, mentre all'altra sia intimato di arrangiarsi. I beni di default dovrebbero essere venduti e divisi sempre a metà, senza possibilità di contrattazioni che si risolvono come in questi casi in ricatti in cui l'affido prevalente dei figli costituisce spesso uno strumento di potere di una parte piuttosto che dell'altra.


Diglielo al Silvio


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diglielo al Silvio


Che c'entra Berlusconi con la stragrande maggioranza delle persone comuni che hanno redditi medi di 1200 euro al mese e hanno fatto decenni di mutuo per acquistare la prima casa?


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Separarsi diventa sempre a un certo punto una questione di soldi.
> Io ho trovato sempre vergognoso che si trovi accettabile che una persona sola si prenda magari l'unica casa, mentre all'altra sia intimato di arrangiarsi. I beni di default dovrebbero essere venduti e divisi sempre a metà, senza possibilità di contrattazioni che si risolvono come in questi casi in ricatti in cui l'affido prevalente dei figli costituisce spesso uno strumento di potere di una parte piuttosto che dell'altra.


Eh come no! Facciamo che io e te siamo sposati, più o meno con lo stesso reddito. Io vivo in una casa che è tua, e i figli sono già per la loro strada. Io non solo ti metto le corna, ma dopo la scoperta mi comporto pure male. E ti  "concedo" la separazione consensuale a patto che mi dai tutto ciò che chiedo. Non funziona così, così guarda.... Avrebbe significato per  @Vigorvis inghiottire bocconi di merda senza che se la sentisse di chiamarla cioccolata. Perché non mi pare che dalla parte della moglie ci fossero i presupposti per ricominciare.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Separarsi diventa sempre a un certo punto una questione di soldi.
> Io ho trovato sempre vergognoso che si trovi accettabile che una persona sola si prenda magari l'unica casa, mentre all'altra sia intimato di arrangiarsi. I beni di default dovrebbero essere venduti e divisi sempre a metà, senza possibilità di contrattazioni che si risolvono come in questi casi in ricatti in cui l'affido prevalente dei figli costituisce spesso uno strumento di potere di una parte piuttosto che dell'altra.


Dipende pure dal perché il progetto fallisce. Se è perché uno dei due scopre quanto è bello saltare da un fiore all'altro rompendo un patto legale, morale, affettivo...be potrebbe pure defilarsi concedendo metà della casa. Se hai scopicchiato a dx e manca, e poi vuoi la macchina sua, la casa, il vaso cinese, il puttino di ceramica di capodimonte,  bomboniera di zia maria...matra vaff...vaa. significa cheche per chi ti ha accompagnato per un lungo pezzo di vita non provi proprio nulla


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh come no! Facciamo che io e te siamo sposati, più o meno con lo stesso reddito. Io vivo in una casa che è tua, e i figli sono già per la loro strada. Io non solo ti metto le corna, ma dopo la scoperta mi comporto pure male. E ti  "concedo" la separazione consensuale a patto che mi dai tutto ciò che chiedo. Non funziona così, così guarda.... Avrebbe significato per  @Vigorvis inghiottire bocconi di merda senza che se la sentisse di chiamarla cioccolata. Perché non mi pare che dalla parte della moglie ci fossero i presupposti per ricominciare.


Una giudiziale te la devi permettere e non tutti hanno quei 10/12.000 euro per tutto l'iter.
Se non li hai e non hai modo per averli di default ti becchi quello che riesci a strappare.
Stiamo parlando sempre di persone con redditi medi, che magari neppure ha una seconda casa su cui contrattare.
Io ho appena vista un uomo di 60 anni tornare a casa dalla mamma.
60 anni, eh.
Dalla mamma.
Ma che è?


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Dipende pure dal perché il progetto fallisce. Se è perché uno dei due scopre quanto è bello saltare da un fiore all'altro rompendo un patto legale, morale, affettivo...be potrebbe pure defilarsi concedendo metà della casa. Se hai scopicchiato a dx e manca, e poi vuoi la macchina sua, la casa, il vaso cinese, il puttino di ceramica di capodimonte,  bomboniera di zia maria...matra vaff...vaa.


Tutto giusto, ma il concetto di giustizia - mi ha tradito e adesso pretenderà mica che... - non ci sta in questa situazione.
Vince che ha più forza, perde chi cede e si accontenta.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Tutto giusto, ma il concetto di giustizia - mi ha tradito e adesso pretenderà mica che... - non ci sta in questa situazione.
> Vince che ha più forza, perde chi cede e si accontenta.


Stai descrivendo la realta che tutti conosciamo.. lo so. Ma certo non possiamo ''accettarla'' facendo spallucce. Si parla spesso di violenza degli uomini contro le donne, ma i mariti nelle condizioni di virgovis andrebbero messi anche loro nella contabilità. Conosco una marea diuomini dediti alla famiglia, alla coppia, traditi per anni e in fase di separazione derubati di tutto, costretti a vivere dai genitori e implorare un ora coi figli. Ex mogli che presentano scontrini della matita per la scuola. Nella mia esperienza gli uomini sono quasi tutti triturati


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che c'entra Berlusconi con la stragrande maggioranza delle persone comuni che hanno redditi medi di 1200 euro al mese e hanno fatto decenni di mutuo per acquistare la prima casa?


C’entra con il SEMPRE. Meglio usare gli avverbi più incerti. Mai dire mai insegna


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una giudiziale te la devi permettere e non tutti hanno quei 10/12.000 euro per tutto l'iter.
> Se non li hai e non hai modo per averli di default ti becchi quello che riesci a strappare.
> Stiamo parlando sempre di persone con redditi medi, che magari neppure ha una seconda casa su cui contrattare.
> Io ho appena vista un uomo di 60 anni tornare a casa dalla mamma.
> ...


Il tuo esempio, senza un contesto, non significa niente. Cosa è meglio? Farsi un attimino furbi (nel giusto), sicché se la casa e' mia e non ci sono figli piccoli me la tengo, oppure mettermi nelle condizioni di finire io in strada? Oh: nella casa la signora c'è stata per tutto il matrimonio, non è che lui stesse a casa sua e lei vivesse sotto un ponte, ne ha usufruito. Peraltro al posto di lei in queste situazioni devi solo fare attenzione a non trovarti a ristrutturare casa altrui (pensa che io ho corso il rischio prima di sposarmi, ringrazio il cielo di avere avuto quel minimo di sale in zucca...). Ma se tanto mi dà tanto l'arredo che avrà pagato nessuno le ha negato di prelevarlo. La casa al mare e' a metà: cacchio vuole?  E' noto che con la separazione si tira più la cinghia, ed essendo un problema tra adulti che ognuno tiri la propria. Ai figli provvede lui.... Fettine di culo?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Stai descrivendo la realta che tutti conosciamo.. lo so. Ma certo non possiamo ''accettarla'' facendo spallucce. Si parla spesso di violenza degli uomini contro le donne, ma i mariti nelle condizioni di virgovis andrebbero messi anche loro nella contabilità. Conosco una marea diuomini dediti alla famiglia, alla coppia, traditi per anni e in fase di separazione derubati di tutto, costretti a vivere dai genitori e implorare un ora coi figli. Ex mogli che presentano scontrini della matita per la scuola. Nella mia esperienza gli uomini sono quasi tutti triturati


Io conosco donne che fanno due lavori per mantenere i figli con ex mariti che si sono resi irreperibili o simulano disoccupazione o sono andati all’estero o si occupano solo dei figli dell’ultima donna.
Se in ogni separazione decidiamo di prendere parte e fare i tifosi, credo che non siamo di supporto a nessuno, ma non portiamo neppure un contributo generico al confronto.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco donne che fanno due lavori per mantenere i figli con ex mariti che si sono resi irreperibili o simulano disoccupazione o sono andati all’estero o si occupano solo dei figli dell’ultima donna.
> Se in ogni separazione decidiamo di prendere parte e fare i tifosi, credo che non siamo di supporto a nessuno, ma non portiamo neppure un contributo generico al confronto.


Non so  se è memoria selettiva, non so se è tifoseria da stadio, non so se è immedesimazione ma credimi la mia sensazione è questa. E anche la statistica de gruppo dice lo stesso


----------



## Lara3 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io conosco donne che fanno due lavori per mantenere i figli con ex mariti che si sono resi irreperibili o simulano disoccupazione o sono andati all’estero o si occupano solo dei figli dell’ultima donna.
> Se in ogni separazione decidiamo di prendere parte e fare i tifosi, credo che non siamo di supporto a nessuno, ma non portiamo neppure un contributo generico al confronto.


Questo genere di uomini che purtroppo esistono e ci sono anche tanti, avrei voluti vederli sposati con donne come la moglie di Vigorvis.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Non so  se è memoria selettiva, non so se è tifoseria da stadio, non so se è immedesimazione ma credimi la mia sensazione è questa. E anche la statistica de gruppo dice lo stesso


Invece la mia sensazione è che il fallimento di un matrimonio sia vissuto da entrambi i coniugi (compreso il “colpevole”) come una tale fallimento personale e di vita, come una tragedia immane (io parlavo di tsunami) da richiedere un “colpevole” certo a cui “farla pagare”.
In molte parti della società emergono richieste giustizialiste anche per fatti che non riguardano personalmente. Credo che se facessimo una ricerca con termini come “buttare la chiave” o “pena di morte” i risultati recenti sarebbero innumerevoli.
Figuriamoci quando un evento ci tocca personalmente! Ma ancora di più questo bisogno di giustizia, ovvero di vendetta simbolica, quando ci tocca personalmente o ci pare sia uno specchio della nostra situazione! 
Dicevo altrove che la conflittualità nella separazione molto spesso (non dico sempre ) non è che l’espressione esplicita in continuità con una conflittualità già presente nel matrimonio, magari occultata o repressa, e che nel tradimento aveva trovato uno sfogo o una esplicitazione.
Non credo che chi sia personalmente coinvolto possa essere in grado nella immediatezza della scoperta del tradimento, e tanto meno nella fase di separazione, di fare una analisi della relazione di questo tipo.
Però auspico che chi legge sia meno orientato in senso punitivo.


----------



## Eagle72 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece la mia sensazione è che il fallimento di un matrimonio sia vissuto da entrambi i coniugi (compreso il “colpevole”) come una tale fallimento personale e di vita, come una tragedia immane (io parlavo di tsunami) da richiedere un “colpevole” certo a cui “farla pagare”.
> In molte parti della società emergono richieste giustizialiste anche per fatti che non riguardano personalmente. Credo che se facessimo una ricerca con termini come “buttare la chiave” o “pena di morte” i risultati recenti sarebbero innumerevoli.
> Figuriamoci quando un evento ci tocca personalmente! Ma ancora di più questo bisogno di giustizia, ovvero di vendetta simbolica, quando ci tocca personalmente o ci pare sia uno specchio della nostra situazione!
> Dicevo altrove che la conflittualità nella separazione molto spesso (non dico sempre ) non è che l’espressione esplicita in continuità con una conflittualità già presente nel matrimonio, magari occultata o repressa, e che nel tradimento aveva trovato uno sfogo o una esplicitazione.
> ...


Troppo psicanalitica...troppo giustificativa.... certo conflitti portano allontanamento e quindi ''sbandate''. Ma qui è altro scusa.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Invece la mia sensazione è che il fallimento di un matrimonio sia vissuto da entrambi i coniugi (compreso il “colpevole”) come una tale fallimento personale e di vita, come una tragedia immane (io parlavo di tsunami) da richiedere un “colpevole” certo a cui “farla pagare”.
> In molte parti della società emergono richieste giustizialiste anche per fatti che non riguardano personalmente. Credo che se facessimo una ricerca con termini come “buttare la chiave” o “pena di morte” i risultati recenti sarebbero innumerevoli.
> Figuriamoci quando un evento ci tocca personalmente! Ma ancora di più questo bisogno di giustizia, ovvero di vendetta simbolica, quando ci tocca personalmente o ci pare sia uno specchio della nostra situazione!
> Dicevo altrove che la conflittualità nella separazione molto spesso (non dico sempre ) non è che l’espressione esplicita in continuità con una conflittualità già presente nel matrimonio, magari occultata o repressa, e che nel tradimento aveva trovato uno sfogo o una esplicitazione.
> ...


Ma è così. Lui che si scopre sposato con una che pensava diversa (una specie di aliud pro alio), e soprattutto che si comporta male nel  "dopo" (penso che il suo comportamento nel dopo abbia avuto una bella spinta motivazionale, rispetto alla separazione). Lei che da un giorno all'altro si è vista dare il benservito. Basta anche questo eh, ovvero il passato recente. Poi e' solo una scelta, tra il separarsi facendosi PIÙ male, o il separarsi facendosi MENO male. Solo che alle volte e' necessario passare dalla seconda per capirlo. D'altro canto  (tu citavi prima la "distruzione" di una madre davanti ai figli, su cui non concordo) pure nella consapevolezza che questa NON è la migliore delle strade percorribili, a volte è necessaria. Che è facilissimo con certe persone arrivare alla consensuale... Che ci voleva per. @Vigorvis ? 
Bastava che le desse il mantenimento, metà tfr, la sua quota della casa al mare, oltre a quello che è stato disponibile a concordare. Con figli già grandi a cui comunque penserà lui. Oh. Eh 
I figli sono abbastanza grandi per capire, pure senza farli entrare con loro nei dettagli di quella che sarà la separazione. Grandi e fuori casa. C'è tutto lo spazio per non distruggere nessuno: chiaro che vale per entrambi.  I tuoi hanno visto il padre  (tuo malgrado non lo potevi certo evitare) uscire di casa in tre giorni. Avranno inevitabilmente sofferto per questo motivo. Poi siete stati doppiamente bravi  (IN DUE) ad evitare di lanciarvi merda. Alle volte e' possibile, alle volte no. Alle volte c'è chi la giudiziale proprio la vuole, poi se ne piglia cio' che crede  "il bello", ma anche il brutto.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Troppo psicanalitica...troppo giustificativa.... certo conflitti portano allontanamento e quindi ''sbandate''. Ma qui è altro scusa.


Psicoanalitica?
Non mi pare.
Personalmente mi sono interrogata a lungo su questo aspetto, ovvero sul tradimento come sintomo.
Nel caso che ci riguarda personalmente è difficile da vedere, ma negli altri è lampante. Anche nei casi di tradimenti non scoperti di cui sono a conoscenza. 
Questa cosa è talmente evidente che siamo generalmente indulgenti nei confronti dei tradimenti di altri, perché ne cogliamo la funzione quasi riequilibratrice. Questo non significa incolpare il tradito (figuriamoci se potrei mai farlo io!) né togliere un grammo di responsabilità al traditore, che comunque ha scelto di non approfondire e non esplicitare a se stesso la situazione, scegliendo una scappatoia. Significa, per me, proporre una riflessione e invitare a non mettere il dito tra moglie e marito,  in situazioni già difficili, alimentando una conflittualità che esaurisce le risorse e mantiene un legame, appunto attraverso il contenzioso.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma è così. Lui che si scopre sposato con una che pensava diversa (una specie di aliud pro alio), e soprattutto che si comporta male nel  "dopo" (penso che il suo comportamento nel dopo abbia avuto una bella spinta motivazionale, rispetto alla separazione). Lei che da un giorno all'altro si è vista dare il benservito. Basta anche questo eh, ovvero il passato recente. Poi e' solo una scelta, tra il separarsi facendosi PIÙ male, o il separarsi facendosi MENO male. Solo che alle volte e' necessario passare dalla seconda per capirlo. D'altro canto  (tu citavi prima la "distruzione" di una madre davanti ai figli, su cui non concordo) pure nella consapevolezza che questa NON è la migliore delle strade percorribili, a volte è necessaria. Che è facilissimo con certe persone arrivare alla consensuale... Che ci voleva per. @Vigorvis ?
> Bastava che le desse il mantenimento, metà tfr, la sua quota della casa al mare, oltre a quello che è stato disponibile a concordare. Con figli già grandi a cui comunque penserà lui. Oh. Eh
> I figli sono abbastanza grandi per capire, pure senza farli entrare con loro nei dettagli di quella che sarà la separazione. Grandi e fuori casa. C'è tutto lo spazio per non distruggere nessuno: chiaro che vale per entrambi.  I tuoi hanno visto il padre  (tuo malgrado non lo potevi certo evitare) uscire di casa in tre giorni. Avranno inevitabilmente sofferto per questo motivo. Poi siete stati doppiamente bravi  (IN DUE) ad evitare di lanciarvi merda. Alle volte e' possibile, alle volte no. Alle volte c'è chi la giudiziale proprio la vuole, poi se ne piglia cio' che crede  "il bello", ma anche il brutto.


Credo che anche il comportamento della moglie evidenzi come il tradimento sia stato solo la punta dell’iceberg di un dissidio che si sta manifestando in questo contenzioso.
Mi ripeto, a scanso di equivoci, dicendo che non sto facendo l’avvocata di nessuno (semmai lo fai tu ) e che appunto non difendo nessuno. Per quanto narrato da Vigor il comportamento della moglie è stato inaccettabile.
Quello che intendevo io è un’altra cosa, più generale e fuori da un’ottica da tribunale.
È vero che il traditore tende a mostrizzare il tradito, ma è un espediente per alleggerire le proprie responsabilità e io non sto parlando di questo. Voglio solo evidenziare che una relazione può finire tragicamente, ma se diventa apertamente una guerra è perché i prodromi ci sono stati per anni.
Tornando al caso specifico il confronto tra i due da subito non si è svolto come tra persone che si confrontano su una delusione di un progetto, ma come due plenipotenziari già emotivamente distanti.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che anche il comportamento della moglie evidenzi come il tradimento sia stato solo la punta dell’iceberg di un dissidio che si sta manifestando in questo contenzioso.
> Mi ripeto, a scanso di equivoci, dicendo che non sto facendo l’avvocata di nessuno (semmai lo fai tu ) e che appunto non difendo nessuno. Per quanto narrato da Vigor il comportamento della moglie è stato inaccettabile.
> Quello che intendevo io è un’altra cosa, più generale e fuori da un’ottica da tribunale.
> È vero che il traditore tende a mostrizzare il tradito, ma è un espediente per alleggerire le proprie responsabilità e io non sto parlando di questo. Voglio solo evidenziare che una relazione può finire tragicamente, ma se diventa apertamente una guerra è perché i prodromi ci sono stati per anni.
> Tornando al caso specifico il confronto tra i due da subito non si è svolto come tra persone che si confrontano su una delusione di un progetto, ma come due plenipotenziari già emotivamente distanti.


Si.
Sicuramente come ci si separa dice molto anche del matrimonio.
Ma... Non serve per evitare quello che ad un certo punto diventa l'inevitabile.
Metti (ipotesi) che nel matrimonio tra Vigor e moglie ci fosse. (per i più svariatissimi motivi...) un po' l'abitudine  (o la convenzione più o meno implicita, che nei frangenti  "belli" magari risulta pure una abitudine tenera, o simpatica...) che la moglie avesse l'ultima parola in punto decisioni.
Lei ora non si vuole separare.
Che fa lui? 
Questo che dicevo. Poi sul fatto che le separazioni sono lo specchio dei matrimoni sfondi un portone aperto


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2019)

Le separazioni sono lo specchio delle persone, non dei matrimoni.
E' lì, in quel momento, che ti rendi conto dello stronzo o della stronza che hai sposato.
Un mio amico si sta separando dalla moglie.
Lei ha approfittato dell'eredità lasciata dal padre morto per comprarsi una casa a Milano.
A lui ha lasciato casa loro, in provincia. 
Tanto di cappello.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Si.
> Sicuramente come ci si separa dice molto anche del matrimonio.
> Ma... Non serve per evitare quello che ad un certo punto diventa l'inevitabile.
> Metti (ipotesi) che nel matrimonio tra Vigor e moglie ci fosse. (per i più svariatissimi motivi...) un po' l'abitudine  (o la convenzione più o meno implicita, che nei frangenti  "belli" magari risulta pure una abitudine tenera, o simpatica...) che la moglie avesse l'ultima parola in punto decisioni.
> ...


Ma io non discutevo delle buone ragioni di Vigor, semmai lo invitavo a verificare cosa fosse conveniente.
Invitavo in generale a evitare la tifoseria e, nei casi personali, quando ci si trova fuori dalla tempesta, di riflettere sulla conflittualità latente.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le separazioni sono lo specchio delle persone, non dei matrimoni.
> E' lì, in quel momento, che ti rendi conto dello stronzo o della stronza che hai sposato.
> Un mio amico si sta separando dalla moglie.
> Lei ha approfittato dell'eredità lasciata dal padre morto per comprarsi una casa a Milano.
> ...


Evidentemente non vi è stato un regolamento di conti, ma hanno solo regolato i conti


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Le separazioni sono lo specchio delle persone, non dei matrimoni.
> E' lì, in quel momento, che ti rendi conto dello stronzo o della stronza che hai sposato.
> Un mio amico si sta separando dalla moglie.
> Lei ha approfittato dell'eredità lasciata dal padre morto per comprarsi una casa a Milano.
> ...


Le separazioni sono lo specchio di quelle che sono state le persone nel matrimonio. Se tu hai permesso che nel matrimonio pigliassero piede certe consuetudini, poi ci devi fare i conti, sempre con quelle. Qualificare l'altro come  "stronzo" si fa , può essere consolatorio, ma non serve a un cazzo nel mentre in cui si decidono le condizioni. Se c'è stato sempre rispetto, difficile che si arrivi a non averne in fase di separazione, fermo restando che si guarda sempre ai propri interessi.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ciao foglia,  tengo a precisare che ho cercato di evitare scontri che non avrebbero portato a nulla.  Io ho proposto di accollarmi tutte le spese dei due figli in toto,  e non è poco,  avremmo dovuto dividere le spese al 50%.  Eravamo d'accordo che la casa a mare l'avremo venduta e diviso il ricavato.  Durante le trattative con i nostri avvocati, ha chiesto un assegno di mantenimento per continuare lo stesso tenore di vita,  di cui ho rifiutato e fatto presente che non lo avrebbe mai ottenuto per il suo reddito che di poco più alto del mio.  A quel punto ha chiesto cose che in fondo a me non interessa,  tipo la camera da letto,  la cucina,  il salotto,  ho ceduto purché si andasse in tribunale e ci separavamo, in fondo gli avrei concesso anche il resto della mobilia, tanto ho intenzione di vendere casa e prenderne una più piccola visto che sono solo.
> Ha voluto la mia auto,  concesso!!!!
> Mi prendo io la sua,  tutte due intestate a me.  Voleva la metà del mio tfr!!!   Se vuoi il mio,  io prendo il tuo!!! Ti conviene?  No.
> Pago io tutte le spese della separazione purché tu vieni e firmi come da accordo.
> ...


Ma tu conoscevi questo "lato" di tua moglie? L'avevi visto magari non diretto a te ma ad altre persone a questo livello?


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io non discutevo delle buone ragioni di Vigor, semmai lo invitavo a verificare cosa fosse conveniente.
> Invitavo in generale a evitare la tifoseria e, nei casi personali, quando ci si trova fuori dalla tempesta, di riflettere sulla conflittualità latente.


La tifoseria si crea quando ci si astrae dal singolo caso, e si giunge a parlare degli altri come esempi. Lo facciamo tutti, anche tu. Tu hai regolato i conti senza entrare in una guerra.... Hai comunque scelto un buon marito, siete stati bravi, e comunque avete avuto un rapporto buono nel durante. Immagina per un solo momento se lui ti avesse detto che fuori di casa in tre giorni ci andavi tu. Pure mazziata, ma magari anche la seconda era un fulmine a ciel sereno tanto quanto i tradimenti, nel senso che magari la sua era una reazione che non ti saresti attesa tanto quanto quella di avere amanti. Cosa avresti fatto? Sono tante le variabili.
Concordo che non serve a niente invocare in generale ne' i poveri padri spennati, ne' le madri coi figli dimenticati... E neppure ex mariti comunque benestanti che si comportano da barboni  (ogni mio riferimento e' puramente casuale  ).


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le separazioni sono lo specchio di quelle che sono state le persone nel matrimonio. Se tu hai permesso che nel matrimonio pigliassero piede certe consuetudini, poi ci devi fare i conti, sempre con quelle. Qualificare l'altro come  "stronzo" si fa , può essere consolatorio, ma non serve a un cazzo nel mentre in cui si decidono le condizioni. Se c'è stato sempre rispetto, difficile che si arrivi a non averne in fase di separazione, fermo restando che si guarda sempre ai propri interessi.


Mi pare che lei continui a fare la "furbetta" dando per scontato che lui rimanga fermo. Ai suoi familiari lei ha detto che lui ha fatto tutto sto casino per un bacio, e sorge persino il dubbio che sia lui ad avere un'altra donna?!?!! Situazione capovolta. (Chi ti dice che questa versione non arrivi o non sia già arrivata anche ai figli?)
Ma dove è scritto che lui deve stare zitto? Cosa le fa credere questo? A me pare che in questo "silenzio" lui si stia comportando da gran signore, e pensi ai figli prima che a se stesso. Mentre lei fa forza con l'avvocato nelle richieste di mobilio, ect.


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Le separazioni sono lo specchio di quelle che sono state *le persone nel matrimonio*. Se tu hai permesso che nel matrimonio pigliassero piede certe consuetudini, poi ci devi fare i conti, sempre con quelle. Qualificare l'altro come "stronzo" si fa , può essere consolatorio, ma non serve a un cazzo nel mentre in cui si decidono le condizioni. Se c'è stato sempre rispetto, difficile che si arrivi a non averne in fase di separazione, fermo restando che si guarda sempre ai propri interessi.


Le persone sono persone sempre, sul posto di lavoro, in ascensore, nel bus, nel matrimonio, in auto...
Non è che cambiano a seconda delle situazioni, al limite si rivelano.


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi pare che lei continui a fare la "furbetta" dando per scontato che lui rimanga fermo. *Ai suoi familiari lei ha detto che lui ha fatto tutto sto casino per un bacio, e sorge persino il dubbio che sia lui ad avere un'altra donna?!?!! Situazione capovolta*. (Chi ti dice che questa versione non arrivi o non sia già arrivata anche ai figli?)
> Ma dove è scritto che lui deve stare zitto? Cosa le fa credere questo? A me pare che in questo "silenzio" lui si stia comportando da gran signore, e pensi ai figli prima che a se stesso. Mentre lei fa forza con l'avvocato nelle richieste di mobilio, ect.


Un classico.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi pare che lei continui a fare la "furbetta" dando per scontato che lui rimanga fermo. Ai suoi familiari lei ha detto che lui ha fatto tutto sto casino per un bacio, e sorge persino il dubbio che sia lui ad avere un'altra donna?!?!! Situazione capovolta. (Chi ti dice che questa versione non arrivi o non sia già arrivata anche ai figli?)
> Ma dove è scritto che lui deve stare zitto? Cosa le fa credere questo? A me pare che in questo "silenzio" lui si stia comportando da gran signore, e pensi ai figli prima che a se stesso. Mentre lei fa forza con l'avvocato nelle richieste di mobilio, ect.


E' infatti tutta una questione di equilibrio. Quando la cura dei propri legittimi interessi (metti che casa la abbia arredata lei e che una delle due auto fosse stata comprata da lei) non confligge con gli interessi dell'altra parte, se questa altra parte si vuole separare... lascia  . Ma lascia anche oltre quello che  "e' dovuto". E' così  
Se diversamente non mi voglio separare, mi attacco a tutto, divento irragionevole. Ti faccio  "i dispetti". Al pari di chi si vede irrimediabilmente sul lastrico anche se magari oggettivamente non è così. E' un mondo complicato, che a volte si fa inferno.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> La tifoseria si crea quando ci si astrae dal singolo caso, e si giunge a parlare degli altri come esempi. Lo facciamo tutti, anche tu. Tu hai regolato i conti senza entrare in una guerra.... Hai comunque scelto un buon marito, siete stati bravi, e comunque avete avuto un rapporto buono nel durante. Immagina per un solo momento se lui ti avesse detto che fuori di casa in tre giorni ci andavi tu. Pure mazziata, ma magari anche la seconda era un fulmine a ciel sereno tanto quanto i tradimenti, nel senso che magari la sua era una reazione che non ti saresti attesa tanto quanto quella di avere amanti. Cosa avresti fatto? Sono tante le variabili.
> Concordo che non serve a niente invocare in generale ne' i poveri padri spennati, ne' le madri coi figli dimenticati... E neppure ex mariti comunque benestanti che si comportano da barboni  (ogni mio riferimento e' puramente casuale  ).


Appunto. Sarebbe stata l’esplicitazione di una relazione basata su una conflittualità.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi pare che lei continui a fare la "furbetta" dando per scontato che lui rimanga fermo. Ai suoi familiari lei ha detto che lui ha fatto tutto sto casino per un bacio, e sorge persino il dubbio che sia lui ad avere un'altra donna?!?!! Situazione capovolta. (Chi ti dice che questa versione non arrivi o non sia già arrivata anche ai figli?)
> Ma dove è scritto che lui deve stare zitto? Cosa le fa credere questo? A me pare che in questo "silenzio" lui si stia comportando da gran signore, e pensi ai figli prima che a se stesso. Mentre lei fa forza con l'avvocato nelle richieste di mobilio, ect.


Forse non ricordi che il dubbio che lui avesse un’altra era venuto anche ad alcuni qui. Il suo atteggiamento sembrava quello di non aspettava altro.
Non dico che l’altra ci sia.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Sarebbe stata l’esplicitazione di una relazione basata su una conflittualità.


In linea di massima si, e' vero.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' infatti tutta una questione di equilibrio. Quando la cura dei propri legittimi interessi (metti che casa la abbia arredata lei e che una delle due auto fosse stata comprata da lei) non confligge con gli interessi dell'altra parte, se questa altra parte si vuole separare... lascia  . Ma lascia anche oltre quello che  "e' dovuto". E' così
> Se diversamente non mi voglio separare, mi attacco a tutto, divento irragionevole. Ti faccio  "i dispetti". Al pari di chi si vede irrimediabilmente sul lastrico anche se magari oggettivamente non è così. E' un mondo complicato, che a volte si fa inferno.


Ecco il,punto!
La conflittualità è un legame. Rendere complicato separarsi è riannodare ogni volta che si recide la corda.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco il,punto!
> La conflittualità è un legame. Rendere complicato separarsi è riannodare ogni volta che si recide la corda.


Eh, ho capito. Mica sempre però mi sciolgo usando la scure su di me...


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' infatti tutta una questione di equilibrio. Quando la cura dei propri legittimi interessi (metti che casa la abbia arredata lei e che una delle due auto fosse stata comprata da lei) non confligge con gli interessi dell'altra parte, se questa altra parte si vuole separare... lascia  . Ma lascia anche oltre quello che "e' dovuto". E' così
> Se diversamente non mi voglio separare, mi attacco a tutto, divento irragionevole. Ti faccio  "i dispetti". Al pari di chi si vede irrimediabilmente sul lastrico anche se magari oggettivamente non è così. E' un mondo complicato, che a volte si fa inferno.


Ma se lui andasse dietro ai suoi "dispetti" sai cosa ci mette a mostrare alla cognata tutto il materiale. Dopo che tutti i parenti, figli inclusi, saranno messi al corrente che non era un bacio ma erano anni e anni che con diverse persone lei aveva rapporti extra costruiti e portati avanti nel tempo, cosa si potrà mai inventare?


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco il,punto!
> La conflittualità è un legame. Rendere complicato separarsi è riannodare ogni volta che si recide la corda.


Se a te è andata bene - cosa che depone a favore di entrambi e anche di tuo marito - non significa che debba funzionare alla stessa maniera per tutti quanti.
C'è anche gente che arriva ad ammazzarsi: evidentemente le differenze tra le persone contano.
Dovresti frequentare di più le assemblea condominiali.


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma se lui andasse dietro ai suoi "dispetti" sai cosa ci mette a mostrare alla cognata tutto il materiale. Dopo che tutti i parenti, figli inclusi, saranno messi al corrente che non era un bacio ma erano anni e anni che con diverse persone lei aveva rapporti extra costruiti e portati avanti nel tempo, cosa si potrà mai inventare?


La sensazione è che la moglie sappia che lui non avrà mai l'intenzione di farlo, anche per proteggere i figli dalle conseguenze.
Gioca sull'onestà di lui, sapendo fin dove può arrivare.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse non ricordi che il dubbio che lui avesse un’altra era venuto anche ad alcuni qui. Il suo atteggiamento sembrava quello di non aspettava altro.
> Non dico che l’altra ci sia.


Ma alcuni utenti nel forum dopo anni sentono il tradimento qualcosa di talmente normale come andare al bagno, che quasi ci si stupisce se una persona si dimostra decisa. Tu sei stata decisa senza avere tutta la sfilza di prove che ha avuto @Vigorvis.
Poi lui all'inizio era molto carico, ma credo che molto fosse ancora nelle mani di lei. Ad esempio se lei quando lui ormai sapeva anzichè tentar furbate le fosse un attimo andata incontro credo che la storia avrebbe preso una piega diversa.
In questo caso rispetto ad altri affidarsi ad un agenzia investigativa ha cambio le cose. Qui non c'è un tradito che ha scoperto una singola prova e va dal traditore a farsi raccontare i dettagli del rapporto con l'amante (che non saranno mai veri ma sempre sminuiti in termini di tempi, di rapporto, di emozioni). Lui sa tutto, non è il tradito confuso che ancora si chiede quanto ci sia di vero e quanto no, se era una scappatella di un giorno o di un periodo, se in fondo non voleva ma era circuito da un terzo. Non c'è stato margine per poter credere a verità infilate dentro un confetto, e poi ricostruire.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi pare che lei continui a fare la "furbetta" dando per scontato che lui rimanga fermo. Ai suoi familiari lei ha detto che lui ha fatto tutto sto casino per un bacio, e sorge persino il dubbio che sia lui ad avere un'altra donna?!?!! Situazione capovolta. (Chi ti dice che questa versione non arrivi o non sia già arrivata anche ai figli?)
> Ma dove è scritto che lui deve stare zitto? Cosa le fa credere questo? A me pare che in questo "silenzio" lui si stia comportando da gran signore, e pensi ai figli prima che a se stesso. Mentre lei fa forza con l'avvocato nelle richieste di mobilio, ect.


In certi casi è meglio scoprire all'ultimo le carte .


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La sensazione è che la moglie sappia che lui non avrà mai l'intenzione di farlo, anche per proteggere i figli dalle conseguenze.
> Gioca sull'onestà di lui, sapendo fin dove può arrivare.


Non so se sia così o se lei non sa che lui sa e fin dove lui sa (scusa il giro di parole).
Giocare sull'onestà di una persona mentre la sputtani (qualche parente potrebbe mettere la pulce all'orecchio ai figli che lui ha un'altra donna, tralaltro creando un ulteriore danno dove lui un domani se ne debba guardar bene da uscire con altre donne o farlo di nascosto) tentando di ribaltare la frittata rovesciandola verso chi deve rimane "onesto" è un gioco pericoloso, perchè mentre lei fa la galletta tutto è nelle mani di lui.

Rimanere "onesto" verso di lei comunque spero gli serva ad allontanarsi sempre più da lei, a livello interiore intendo, perchè pure se ha scelto la separazione non è che i dolori siano solo quelli di vedersi portare via un'auto o la casa al mare.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma se lui andasse dietro ai suoi "dispetti" sai cosa ci mette a mostrare alla cognata tutto il materiale. Dopo che tutti i parenti, figli inclusi, saranno messi al corrente che non era un bacio ma erano anni e anni che con diverse persone lei aveva rapporti extra costruiti e portati avanti nel tempo, cosa si potrà mai inventare?


La cognata starà sondando il terreno?


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma se lui andasse dietro ai suoi "dispetti" sai cosa ci mette a mostrare alla cognata tutto il materiale. Dopo che tutti i parenti, figli inclusi, saranno messi al corrente che non era un bacio ma erano anni e anni che con diverse persone lei aveva rapporti extra costruiti e portati avanti nel tempo, cosa si potrà mai inventare?


Il fatto è che non farebbe i suoi interessi, a sputtanare lei con la famiglia. Rischierebbe persino querele, e niente più. Bene farebbe al contrario ad evitare di parlarne coi familiari di lei


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La cognata starà sondando il terreno?


Eh... 
Le deve rispondere che se le interessa mantenere il rapporto con lui, che si parli di altro.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Eh...
> Le deve rispondere che se le interessa mantenere il rapporto con lui, che si parli di altro.


Spero che riesca a mantenere la calma fino all'ultimo .


----------



## Pincopallino (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Doveva adeguarsi?


Naturalmente, che domande fai...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Se a te è andata bene - cosa che depone a favore di entrambi e anche di tuo marito - non significa che debba funzionare alla stessa maniera per tutti quanti.
> C'è anche gente che arriva ad ammazzarsi: evidentemente le differenze tra le persone contano.
> Dovresti frequentare di più le assemblea condominiali.


Me ne guardò bene . L’aggressività rivolta verso oggetti irrilevanti mi irrita.
Non mi sta contrastando nessuno. Io sto proprio dicendo che la conflittualità è una forma di relazione occulta o esplicita.
Accettarla come inevitabile è l’origine del mal vivere di tanti.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma alcuni utenti nel forum dopo anni sentono il tradimento qualcosa di talmente normale come andare al bagno, che quasi ci si stupisce se una persona si dimostra decisa. Tu sei stata decisa senza avere tutta la sfilza di prove che ha avuto @Vigorvis.
> Poi lui all'inizio era molto carico, ma credo che molto fosse ancora nelle mani di lei. Ad esempio se lei quando lui ormai sapeva anzichè tentar furbate le fosse un attimo andata incontro credo che la storia avrebbe preso una piega diversa.
> In questo caso rispetto ad altri affidarsi ad un agenzia investigativa ha cambio le cose. Qui non c'è un tradito che ha scoperto una singola prova e va dal traditore a farsi raccontare i dettagli del rapporto con l'amante (che non saranno mai veri ma sempre sminuiti in termini di tempi, di rapporto, di emozioni). Lui sa tutto, non è il tradito confuso che ancora si chiede quanto ci sia di vero e quanto no, se era una scappatella di un giorno o di un periodo, se in fondo non voleva ma era circuito da un terzo. Non c'è stato margine per poter credere a verità infilate dentro un confetto, e poi ricostruire.


 è quello che sto dicendo.
Anch’io ho sospettato che lui avesse interesse a chiudere il matrimonio.
Mi pare di averglielo chiesto e di aver avuto come risposta che non erano fatti miei. Questo in sintesi.
È così, non avendo alcun interesse a fare processi, ho lasciato perdere.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Me ne guardò bene . L’aggressività rivolta verso oggetti irrilevanti mi irrita.
> Non mi sta contrastando nessuno. Io sto proprio dicendo che la conflittualità è una forma di relazione occulta o esplicita.
> Accettarla come inevitabile è l’origine del mal vivere di tanti.


A volte però è necessario affrontare quello che c'è. Che non è fare la guerra, ma accettare di essere in guerra.
Nel caso di Vigor, davvero credi che darle metà casa farebbe finire la guerra? Le decisioni, e le concessioni, come l'adeguarsi... si fanno in pace quando e' il momento di essere in pace. E a volte e' necessario pigliare legnate per quietare gli animi. Se sto a quel punto, cerco di pigliarne il meno possibile. Non è che lui debba poi sferrare colpi: farà solo uscire fatti, nella misura in cui gli tornano utili. E' questo l'importante. Non travalicare l'utilità, non dimenticare che non sei in un regolamento di conti (quello si che vincola) ma stai regolando i conti, a sto punto spendendo il meno possibile, che si tratti di emotività o che si tratti di soldi. In questo contesto, l'assenso alla vendita della casa al mare senza passare dal tribunale può benissimo essere scambiato con la rinuncia alla richiesta di addebito, solo per dire. Ci guadagnerebbero entrambi, l'importante sta nel non farsi guidare dal. "ora ti rovino". Rema sempre contro perché distoglie l'obiettivo da sé. Dura eh, comunque.


----------



## void (10 Dicembre 2019)

È sempre un problema di contesto. Anche dal punto di vista economico. Se il comportamento di lei fosse stato diverso, dopo la scoperta, magari si sarebbero separati lo stesso,  ma forse il risvolto economico per Vigorvis avrebbe avuto un altro valore.


----------



## void (10 Dicembre 2019)

E, Vigorvis, attento alla cognata, non escludere il fatto che stia cercando di capire ciò che sai veramente...


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> E, Vigorvis, attento alla cognata, non escludere il fatto che stia cercando di capire ciò che sai veramente...


Infatti.
Ma si fa pure presto a capirlo.
Basta invitarla a parlare di quello che ha fatto lei negli ultimi tempi, piuttosto che di quanto è bello il nuovo negozio che hanno aperto nel tal posto, di tutt'altro insomma, e vedere se permane l'interesse a sentirti.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Il fatto è che non farebbe i suoi interessi, a sputtanare lei con la famiglia. Rischierebbe persino querele, e niente più. Bene farebbe al contrario ad evitare di parlarne coi familiari di lei


Se i parenti di lei sanno, e metti che ne parla una nonna, uno zio con uno dei figli (non ci vuole molto al giorno d'oggi anche se sono altrove per studiare, tra fb, whatsapp e altri) facendo venire ad un figlio il dubbio che sia il padre ad avere un'altra donna e che la madre aveva solo dato un bacetto (tipo scivolare su una buccia di banana, capita a tutti no? pieno di bucce di banane per strada), e un domani lui abbia la fortuna di conoscere un'altra donna e decida di uscirci, cosa deve nascondersi anzichè poterne anche parlare con i figli e questi appunto perchè adulti gioire per il padre?

Nessuno dei due fa i suoi interessi a sputtanare l'altro, ma lei sembra l'abbia già fatto.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se i parenti di lei sanno, e metti che ne parla una nonna, uno zio con uno dei figli (non ci vuole molto al giorno d'oggi anche se sono altrove per studiare, tra fb, whatsapp e altri) facendo venire ad un figlio il dubbio che sia il padre ad avere un'altra donna e che la madre aveva solo dato un bacetto (tipo scivolare su una buccia di banana, capita a tutti no? pieno di bucce di banane per strada), e un domani lui abbia la fortuna di conoscere un'altra donna e decida di uscirci, cosa deve nascondersi anzichè poterne anche parlare con i figli e questi appunto perchè adulti gioire per il padre?
> 
> Nessuno dei due fa i suoi interessi a sputtanare l'altro, ma lei sembra l'abbia già fatto.


Non puoi cambiare una persona, se non è lei a cambiare. E molti cambiano attraverso il dolore, anzi direi tutti noi lo facciamo. La famiglia di lei... E' la stessa famiglia che crede ad "un solo bacio" (di lei) e fa spalluccia davanti alla querela fuffa che lei gli ha fatto  .
Ma come? Lui la ha allontanata con la violenza, e i parenti di lei lo cercano? 
Ah già: quella querela gliela ha stoppata subito. I figli hanno un cervello, e dei parametri. Lui può fare il suo, non quello di lei.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non puoi cambiare una persona, se non è lei a cambiare. E molti cambiano attraverso il dolore, anzi direi tutti noi lo facciamo. La famiglia di lei... E' la stessa famiglia che crede ad "un solo bacio" (di lei) e fa spalluccia davanti alla querela fuffa che lei gli ha fatto  .
> Ma come? Lui la ha allontanata con la violenza, e i parenti di lei lo cercano?
> Ah già: quella querela gliela ha stoppata subito. I figli hanno un cervello, e dei parametri. Lui può fare il suo, non quello di lei.


Bè aspetta, mica l'ha allontanata con la violenza, mi pare lei sia rimasta in casa un tot periodo dopo la scoperta.
Se non ricordo male almeno, lei era quella che lo ha minacciato perchè doveva farsi il pranzo di Pasqua o Natale con i familiari in casa e voleva pure la stanza libera per qualcuno di loro che doveva rimanere lì a dormire (lei quindi avrebbe dovuto dormire nella stanza matrimoniale con lui), e mi pare che lui se ne sia andato lasciando loro godersi il pranzo festivo come consuetudine.
E tutti quei familiari erano lì quel giorno, sono gli stessi eh, mica altri...
Chi ti dice che lei sia stata sincera con la sorella e che questa le regga il gioco? Potrebbe avere mentito anche a lei, e appunto perchè per la sua versione "è stato solo un bacio" la sorella si relazioni con lui perchè qualcosa non le torna, che poi possa portare informazioni alla moglie in modo indiretto ci sta.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bè aspetta, mica l'ha allontanata con la violenza, mi pare lei sia rimasta in casa un tot periodo dopo la scoperta.
> Se non ricordo male almeno, lei era quella che lo ha minacciato perchè doveva farsi il pranzo di Pasqua o Natale con i familiari in casa e voleva pure la stanza libera per qualcuno di loro che doveva rimanere lì a dormire (lei quindi avrebbe dovuto dormire nella stanza matrimoniale con lui), e mi pare che lui se ne sia andato lasciando loro godersi il pranzo festivo come consuetudine.
> E tutti quei familiari erano lì quel giorno, sono gli stessi eh, mica altri...
> Chi ti dice che lei sia stata sincera con la sorella e che questa le regga il gioco? Potrebbe avere mentito anche a lei, e appunto perchè per la sua versione "è stato solo un bacio" la sorella si relazioni con lui perchè qualcosa non le torna, che poi possa portare informazioni alla moglie in modo indiretto ci sta.


No. E' volata pure una querela di lei. Chissenefrega di quello che ha detto lei. Non sono questi, i giochi a cui prestarsi. Secondo te comunque lei perché lo fa? Oltre che per salvare la sua faccia... Non mi metterei MAI nella posizione di chi deve rendere spiegazioni alla famiglia di lei. Proprio di default.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. E' volata pure una querela di lei. Chissenefrega di quello che ha detto lei. Non sono questi, i giochi a cui prestarsi. Secondo te comunque lei perché lo fa? Oltre che per salvare la sua faccia... Non mi metterei MAI nella posizione di chi deve rendere spiegazioni alla famiglia di lei. Proprio di default.


Non mi ricordo allora, querela per cosa? 
Perchè lo fa non ne ho idea. Dimmelo tu.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo allora, querela per cosa?
> Perchè lo fa non ne ho idea. Dimmelo tu.


Vado anch'io a memoria eh.
Lo aveva querelato per violenza o maltrattamenti che la avevano costretta a uscire dalla casa contro la sua volontà. Lui e' andato dai carabinieri e... Non è difficile spiegare come sono andate le cose con registrazioni in casa (assolutamente lecite in presenza di entrambi) a disposizione.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Vado anch'io a memoria eh.
> Lo aveva querelato per violenza o maltrattamenti che la avevano costretta a uscire dalla casa contro la sua volontà. Lui e' andato dai carabinieri e... Non è difficile spiegare come sono andate le cose con registrazioni in casa (assolutamente lecite in presenza di entrambi) a disposizione.


Ho un ricordo vago. Mi pare non ci fosse stata nessuna vera violenza.
Però non mi hai spiegato quale sia il vero motivo percui secondo te ha raccontato un'altra versione al nucleo familiare (all'aldilà di salvare la faccia), convincere la sua famiglia (senza prova alcuna quando invece lui di prove ne ha) che lui avesse un'altra donna non è che le sia di vantaggio ai fini della separazione.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> È sempre un problema di contesto. Anche dal punto di vista economico. Se il comportamento di lei fosse stato diverso, dopo la scoperta, magari si sarebbero separati lo stesso,  ma forse il risvolto economico per Vigorvis avrebbe avuto un altro valore.


Vedi?
Trasportare su un piano materiale un conflitto emotivo non è un buon metodo.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho un ricordo vago. Mi pare non ci fosse stata nessuna vera violenza.
> Però non mi hai spiegato quale sia il vero motivo percui secondo te ha raccontato un'altra versione al nucleo familiare (all'aldilà di salvare la faccia), convincere la sua famiglia (senza prova alcuna quando invece lui di prove ne ha) che lui avesse un'altra donna non è che le sia di vantaggio ai fini della separazione.


Quale è il motivo? 
Che a me sembra abbastanza evidente. Che motivo e' sotteso nel volerti coinvolgere con l'intera mia famiglia che crede a un bacetto e quanto alla querela e' solo un peccato di gioventù... 
Quello di farti sentire il cattivo, mi pare ovvio. Quello che fa soffrire i figli. Quello che  "essu', parliamone tutti insieme per risolvere... Ah, perché non vuoi?". Quello che se non vuole quanto meno "sganci".
Più o meno.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Trasportare su un piano materiale un conflitto emotivo non è un buon metodo.


Ma non è vero. Il piano emotivo avrebbe influito laddove vigor non si fosse più separato. Per tutto il resto non parlerei in questo caso di commistioni. Ti do' il salotto, l'auto che vuoi, la cucina, mi faccio carico per l'intero dei figli purché io non ti abbia più tra i coglioni. Mi sembra semplice. Ma non c'è un trasporto dei piani, laddove le tue richieste si fanno irragionevoli. I conti in tasca se li sarà fatti pure lui, nel senso... Dubito che oltre all'appartamento al mare abbia dieci altri immobili come. "riserva".


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Quale è il motivo?
> Che a me sembra abbastanza evidente. Che motivo e' sotteso nel volerti coinvolgere con l'intera mia famiglia che crede a un bacetto e quanto alla querela e' solo un peccato di gioventù...
> Quello di farti sentire il cattivo, mi pare ovvio. Quello che fa soffrire i figli. Quello che  "essu', parliamone tutti insieme per risolvere... Ah, perché non vuoi?". Quello che se non vuole quanto meno "sganci".
> Più o meno.


Bella però... è uno specchio distorto allora.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è vero. Il piano emotivo avrebbe influito laddove vigor non si fosse più separato. Per tutto il resto non parlerei in questo caso di commistioni. Ti do' il salotto, l'auto che vuoi, la cucina, mi faccio carico per l'intero dei figli purché io non ti abbia più tra i coglioni. Mi sembra semplice. Ma non c'è un trasporto dei piani, laddove le tue richieste si fanno irragionevoli. I conti in tasca se li sarà fatti pure lui, nel senso... Dubito che oltre all'appartamento al mare abbia dieci altri immobili come. "riserva".


Tu la vedi da avvocato, io no.
Io in una situazione di conflitto trasportato su piano economico chiederei direttamente perché.
A me pare che lei cerchi una validazione di sé come moglie per i decenni trascorsi.


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Bella però... è uno specchio distorto allora.


Mah... Insomma. Per me è un meccanismo da non correre nemmeno il rischio di entrarci. La famiglia è la famiglia di lei. In questo ci sta pure la parte che. "ti capisce", la parte che minimizza, la parte che sonda. Il punto è che tu in questa roba non ci devi entrare


----------



## danny (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu la vedi da avvocato, io no.
> Io in una situazione di conflitto trasportato su piano economico chiederei direttamente perché.
> A me pare che lei cerchi una validazione di sé come moglie per i decenni trascorsi.


A me pare che cerchi soldi.


Se_ vedi un gatto nero, di solito è nero._


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me pare che cerchi soldi.



Per me i soldi non sono solo soldi.


----------



## void (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi?
> Trasportare su un piano materiale un conflitto emotivo non è un buon metodo.


Purtroppo, dopo decenni di convivenza i due piani sono difficilmente separabili. Ci si ritrova sulle spalle una serie di interessi, attività e beni condivisi con criteri che, con poche eccezioni, non ne prevedono la suddivisione.
È qui che gioca il contesto; se da ambo le parti c'è il sufficiente buonsenso o empatia per mantenere il dialogo sul tradimento sul piano emozionale, riservando alla materia quello razionale e pratico, allora tutto ok.
Quando buonsenso, empatia e un po' di umiltà mancano, parte lo scannamento.
D'altra parte può essere possibile accettare e capire il tradimento, lo è meno accettare l'arroganza o la presa x il culo


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> Purtroppo, dopo decenni di convivenza i due piani sono difficilmente separabili. Ci si ritrova sulle spalle una serie di interessi, attività e beni condivisi con criteri che, con poche eccezioni, non ne prevedono la suddivisione.
> È qui che gioca il contesto; se da ambo le parti c'è il sufficiente buonsenso o empatia per mantenere il dialogo sul tradimento sul piano emozionale, riservando alla materia quello razionale e pratico, allora tutto ok.
> Quando buonsenso, empatia e un po' di umiltà mancano, parte lo scannamento.
> D'altra parte può essere possibile accettare e capire il tradimento, lo è meno accettare l'arroganza o la presa x il culo


Io credo che chi è ormai fuori dalla fase del dolore e rivendicativa possa cercare di vedere cosa si esprime in questi scontri, magari solo pensando agli altri, non alla propria vicenda, per imparare qualcosa di nuovo. Lo so anch’io che la vita passa rapidamente e ci si trova di colpo situazioni non volute e poi con una età che si credeva lontana.
Cercare di capire qualcosa fuori dagli schemi di buoni e cattivi, di lussuriosi o puri, di avidi o no, può venire utile. 
Ad esempio dici “ può essere possibile accettare e capire il tradimento, lo è meno accettare l'arroganza o la presa x il culo” quindi quello che in una relazione vuoi evitare è di essere vittima di arroganza, cioè di essere sottomesso, o di essere imbrogliato. Tu eviti di essere arrogante? Cerchi di non imbrogliare? Oppure pensi di essere stato vittima in passato e volevi trovare compensazioni in famiglia?
Pensi davvero che si possa avere una relazione senza escogitare sistemi per non essere scoperti? 
Sono solo alcune delle domande che ci si può porre.


----------



## sheldon (10 Dicembre 2019)

Una domanda.L'avvocato ti ha consigliato di non raccontare a tua moglie tutto quello che invece hai scoperto? Perché io,magari sbagliando,la prenderei a quattr'occhi e le racconterei tutto,facendole capire che una giudiziale non converrebbe in primis a lei e che,stante questa situazione,sei stato fin troppo generoso.Piuttosto che andare in giudiziale io mi giocherei questa carta,prometterndo anche che tutto questo rimarra 'solo tra di voi.Secondo me tua moglie deve prendere coscienza del male che ti ha fatto,forse farà bene anche a lei.


----------



## sheldon (10 Dicembre 2019)

sheldon ha detto:


> Una domanda.L'avvocato ti ha consigliato di non raccontare a tua moglie tutto quello che invece hai scoperto? Perché io,magari sbagliando,la prenderei a quattr'occhi e le racconterei tutto,facendole capire che una giudiziale non converrebbe in primis a lei e che,stante questa situazione,sei stato fin troppo generoso.Piuttosto che andare in giudiziale io mi giocherei questa carta,prometterndo anche che tutto questo rimarra 'solo tra di voi.Secondo me tua moglie deve prendere coscienza del male che ti ha fatto,forse farà bene anche a lei.


Non dimenticarti che lei se non ti fossi cautelato ti avrebbe denunciato,io faccio il signore con chi se lo merita,con gli altri mi difendo in maniera decisa.questo non significa fare sapere ad altri come stanno le cose,ma fare sapere a lei del perché della tua determinazione a non voler più condividere un futuro insieme


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

sheldon ha detto:


> Una domanda.L'avvocato ti ha consigliato di non raccontare a tua moglie tutto quello che invece hai scoperto? Perché io,magari sbagliando,la prenderei a quattr'occhi e le racconterei tutto,facendole capire che una giudiziale non converrebbe in primis a lei e che,stante questa situazione,sei stato fin troppo generoso.Piuttosto che andare in giudiziale io mi giocherei questa carta,prometterndo anche che tutto questo rimarra 'solo tra di voi.Secondo me tua moglie deve prendere coscienza del male che ti ha fatto,forse farà bene anche a lei.


E' estorsione, lo sai? 
Tecnicamente.
No perché ora che peraltro lei sa di essere stata registrata non è neanche escluso che frema dalla voglia di ricambiare. Peraltro non le direbbe niente che lei già non sa, per usare un eufemismo, all'infuori del fatto che lui sa.
Ma com'è che lei se ne sta bella zitta, e lui dovrebbe dire tutto a lei o ai parenti di lei? Questo non lo capisco. Ed è una questione mica da poco. Se io ti minaccio di firmare la consensuale alle mie condizioni perché altrimenti ti sputtano , dubito che tu possa capire il male che mi hai fatto.... E in più l'unica cosa che si sputtana a quel punto e' la mia difesa, e per giunta magari sono talmente pirla   che, a tua domanda, ti do' pure tutti i riferimenti della agenzia investigativa che ti ha seguito.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' estorsione, lo sai?
> Tecnicamente.
> No perché ora che peraltro lei sa di essere stata registrata non è neanche escluso che frema dalla voglia di ricambiare. Peraltro non le direbbe niente che lei già non sa, per usare un eufemismo, all'infuori del fatto che lui sa.
> Ma com'è che lei se ne sta bella zitta, e lui dovrebbe dire tutto a lei o ai parenti di lei? Questo non lo capisco. Ed è una questione mica da poco. Se io ti minaccio di firmare la consensuale alle mie condizioni perché altrimenti ti sputtano , dubito che tu possa capire il male che mi hai fatto.... E in più l'unica cosa che si sputtana a quel punto e' la mia difesa, e per giunta magari sono talmente pirla   che, a tua domanda, ti do' pure tutti i riferimenti della agenzia investigativa che ti ha seguito.


Infatti deve andare fino in fondo e poi mostrare le sue carte , lei fino a prova contraria non merita una  .
Però potrebbe far partecipe i figli alle richieste della mamma .


----------



## Foglia (10 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Infatti deve andare fino in fondo e poi mostrare le sue carte , lei fino a prova contraria non merita una  .
> Però potrebbe far partecipe i figli alle richieste della mamma .


L'ultima cosa la eviterei. I figli sono da tenere il più possibile fuori, e per quello che vedono hanno oramai l'età per avere un loro giudizio. Ricordo quando raccontò della querela: la madre penso' bene di dirlo ai figli che gli chiesero anche  "ma papà, cosa hai fatto?". Ha provato di non avere fatto niente, ma la cogliona e' stata lei a coinvolgerli. Oh. Purtroppo come dicevo lui può solo pensare a come fare bene lui, mica può cambiare lei.


----------



## oriente70 (10 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> L'ultima cosa la eviterei. I figli sono da tenere il più possibile fuori, e per quello che vedono hanno oramai l'età per avere un loro giudizio. Ricordo quando raccontò della querela: la madre penso' bene di dirlo ai figli che gli chiesero anche  "ma papà, cosa hai fatto?". Ha provato di non avere fatto niente, ma la cogliona e' stata lei a coinvolgerli. Oh. Purtroppo come dicevo lui può solo pensare a come fare bene lui, mica può cambiare lei.


Comunque vada a finire i figli saranno coinvolti .
Il mio ex vicino di casa al mare ha lasciato l'appartamento alla ex moglie che per fare un dispetto a lui lo ha svenduto


----------



## stany (10 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Una giudiziale te la devi permettere e non tutti hanno quei 10/12.000 euro per tutto l'iter.
> Se non li hai e non hai modo per averli di default ti becchi quello che riesci a strappare.
> Stiamo parlando sempre di persone con redditi medi, che magari neppure ha una seconda casa su cui contrattare.
> Io ho appena vista un uomo di 60 anni tornare a casa dalla mamma.
> ...


Io il saldo all'avvocato l'ho dato quando i soldi della vendita (Metà, anche se ripeto era mio del tutto l'appartamento) , sono arrivati sul conto, ma erano già  assoggettati al creditore ; pertanto,avessi voluto fare il furbo non avrei potuto....
E, ripeto ,sono ancora riuscito a prendere poco più di cinquantamila euro (avendo negli anni speso altri ottomila tra perizie, promozioni obbligatorie sui quotidiani , notaio e adeguamenti catastali obbligatori: Scia, ecc..) Quindi, al netto di tutto circa 45mila....poi regalato mobili di valore  perché non si sapeva dove metterli....
Per un immobile periziato a 180mila, ma che prima della crisi era un assegno circolare a 230..... (Anche perché naturalmente si vende quando si può, e non quando sarebbe opportuno).
Se si può, se non si mangia pane e merda un giorno sì e l'altro pure, meglio fare come diceva Oscar  (Scalfaro) : resistere, resistere, resistere


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## spleen (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che chi è ormai fuori dalla fase del dolore e rivendicativa possa cercare di vedere cosa si esprime in questi scontri, magari solo pensando agli altri, non alla propria vicenda, per imparare qualcosa di nuovo. Lo so anch’io che la vita passa rapidamente e ci si trova di colpo situazioni non volute e poi con una età che si credeva lontana.
> Cercare di capire qualcosa fuori dagli schemi di buoni e cattivi, di lussuriosi o puri, di avidi o no, può venire utile.
> Ad esempio dici “ può essere possibile accettare e capire il tradimento, lo è meno accettare l'arroganza o la presa x il culo” quindi quello che in una relazione vuoi evitare è di essere vittima di arroganza, cioè di essere sottomesso, o di essere imbrogliato. Tu eviti di essere arrogante? Cerchi di non imbrogliare? Oppure pensi di essere stato vittima in passato e volevi trovare compensazioni in famiglia?
> Pensi davvero che si possa avere una relazione senza escogitare sistemi per non essere scoperti?
> Sono solo alcune delle domande che ci si può porre.


Io una cosa però in fondo non capisco, a una che ti ha ripetutamente e per un lungo periodo tradito, ad una che ha cercato di coinvolgerti denunciandoti per cose che non le hai fatto, cosa devi? Cosa devi capire? Cosa c'è da capire?
Guarda che è lei semmai che dovrebbe farsi qualche domandina su come ha condotto la sua vita ed i rapporti con il marito.
Io mi difenderei e basta, e mi concentrerei su quello, come ben sta facendo lui.
C'è una massima che recita: Prima bisogna vivere, poi filosofare.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

spleen ha detto:


> Io una cosa però in fondo non capisco, a una che ti ha ripetutamente e per un lungo periodo tradito, ad una che ha cercato di coinvolgerti denunciandoti per cose che non le hai fatto, cosa devi? Cosa devi capire? Cosa c'è da capire?
> Guarda che è lei semmai che dovrebbe farsi qualche domandina su come ha condotto la sua vita ed i rapporti con il marito.
> Io mi difenderei e basta, e mi concentrerei su quello, come ben sta facendo lui.
> C'è una massima che recita: Prima bisogna vivere, poi filosofare.


Infatti io sto rivolgendomi a noi che possiamo filosofare.


----------



## farmer (10 Dicembre 2019)

Vigor hai tutte le ragioni di questo mondo, ma se invece di arrivare a questo, non era meglio avere un'altro approccio, dopo passata la rabbia iniziale, qualche mese dopo, chiamarla e spiegare tutto, dire quello che sai, farla parlare, discutere della separazione, probabilmente si sarebbe risolta in un un'altro modo, dico probabilmente, perché l'unico a conoscere da vicino la vicenda e la protagonista sei tu


----------



## Vigorvis (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché gli avvocati costano, una giudiziale costa, ma sopratutto costa in energia emotiva.
> E la giudiziale ti porterà a distruggere la reputazione della madre dei tuoi figli e insieme anche te.
> Mi sembra un prezzo molto alto.


Ho cercato di assecondare le sue richieste proprio perché non volevo arrivare ad una giudiziaria,  per lei è anche per me, e parlo di reputazione di entrambi.


----------



## stany (10 Dicembre 2019)

farmer ha detto:


> Vigor hai tutte le ragioni di questo mondo, ma se invece di arrivare a questo, non era meglio avere un'altro approccio, dopo passata la rabbia iniziale, qualche mese dopo, chiamarla e spiegare tutto, dire quello che sai, farla parlare, discutere della separazione, probabilmente si sarebbe risolta in un un'altro modo, dico probabilmente, perché l'unico a conoscere da vicino la vicenda e la protagonista sei tu


Io penso che se lui le avesse raccontato tutto lei sarebbe diventata ancora più iena.
Una che è convinta di essere nel giusto e nessuna remora e scrupolo la fa desistere dal farsi tutte le ragioni ed oltre, non si lascia addolcire da una conversazione a cuore aperto col consorte che ha cornificato fino all'ultimo. Ora , non ricordo tutto e non voglio certo rileggere ogni passo della storia, ma una cosa mi è chiara: se lei fosse una persona di buon senso ,arrivati alla frutta come sono, un minimo di "pentimento" che passi dal non infierire oltre , pesantemente, materialmente, lo dimostrerebbe....ma quando l'odio riempie ogni spazio futuro di possibile relazione civile ,come dovrebbe essere tra due ex, allora si arriva alla guerra dei Roses.
 C'è da chiedersi cosa abbia scatenato in questa donna un tale disprezzo per il marito per spingerla  a tradirlo più volte , e che ora la vede implacabilmente procedere verso la prevaricazione economica di lui

Ma queste, come per tutti i casi, sono risposte che, se identificate, le possono dare solo i diretti interessati.


----------



## Marjanna (10 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> C'è da chiedersi cosa abbia scatenato in questa donna un tale disprezzo per il marito per spingerla  a tradirlo più volte , e che ora la vede implacabilmente procedere verso la prevaricazione economica di lui
> 
> Ma queste, come per tutti i casi, sono risposte che, se identificate, le possono dare solo i diretti interessati.


Ma perchè disprezzo per tradire più volte? Lui non avrebbe "_mai dovuto scoprire_" come tutti.
Dopo anni di tradimento diventa una cosa pari all'andare dall'estetista. Esci vai al lavoro, ti incontri con l'amante, fai la spesa e torni a casa. E tutto va bene. Nei periodi delle feste come sarebbe stato il prossimo Natale se non l'avesse scoperta sarebbe uscita a prendere un pensiero per il marito (immagino), avrebbe pensato a pranzi e cene per le feste di Natale, e... tutto va bene.
Una persona tradisce per se, mica per fare dispetto al coniuge (non vedete i tradimenti come quelli che alcuni han fatto per ripicca dopo essere stati traditi). Sta bene a casa, sta bene a farsi quelle orette fuori casa con un terzo. E tutto va bene.
Lei era felice così, lui lo vedeva sereno così. Che si è inventato di scoperchiare il vaso di Pandora?
A volte se dura anni ci sono anche i momenti in cui va male, nel senso che a prescindere dall'amante capitano ugualmente le giornate no, mica l'amante può sopperire ad ogni momento di coppia. Amante che poi sono più amanti, non uno. Oramai era la sua vita così e probabilmente lei la sentiva perfetta così.

Non credo lui sia il santo e lei la diavola. Sono stati vicini una vita, probabilmente conosceva questo lato di lei "che non molla l'osso", solo che lo vedeva esterno alla famiglia. 
Mi piacerebbe sapere da @Vigorvis se sia stupito del suo comportamento, noi ci possiamo stupire ma siamo esterni, abbiamo solo letto che lui si sentiva amato da lei prima di scoprire del tradimento, ma se hai per moglie una che a necessità diventa una stronza lo saprai, che magari quella sua parte "stronza" fa pure parte di qualcosa che ti ha fatto innamorare ai tempi??? Chiedo eh..
A volte mi viene da pensare che a noi donne, vuoi per costumi, sia più concesso "fare le sentimentali", come parlare di amore ect. ma quando capita a voi uomini proprio altro che prosciutto sugli occhi, vi mettete proprio un mattatoio completo.


----------



## Vigorvis (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma tu conoscevi questo "lato" di tua moglie? L'avevi visto magari non diretto a te ma ad altre persone a questo livello?


Si!   Beh forse non fino a questo livello.  come livello intendo la denuncia per percosse.


----------



## void (10 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io credo che chi è ormai fuori dalla fase del dolore e rivendicativa possa cercare di vedere cosa si esprime in questi scontri, magari solo pensando agli altri, non alla propria vicenda, per imparare qualcosa di nuovo. Lo so anch’io che la vita passa rapidamente e ci si trova di colpo situazioni non volute e poi con una età che si credeva lontana.
> Cercare di capire qualcosa fuori dagli schemi di buoni e cattivi, di lussuriosi o puri, di avidi o no, può venire utile.
> Ad esempio dici “ può essere possibile accettare e capire il tradimento, lo è meno accettare l'arroganza o la presa x il culo” quindi quello che in una relazione vuoi evitare è di essere vittima di arroganza, cioè di essere sottomesso, o di essere imbrogliato. Tu eviti di essere arrogante? Cerchi di non imbrogliare? Oppure pensi di essere stato vittima in passato e volevi trovare compensazioni in famiglia?
> Pensi davvero che si possa avere una relazione senza escogitare sistemi per non essere scoperti?
> Sono solo alcune delle domande che ci si può porre.


Quando parlavo di arroganza e presa per il culo facevo riferimento al comportamento di lei dopo la scoperta e non prima. 
Certo che si escogitano sistemi per nn essere scoperti, ma se lo si è l'arroganza non aiuta a recuperare un rapporto.


----------



## Vigorvis (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi pare che lei continui a fare la "furbetta" dando per scontato che lui rimanga fermo. Ai suoi familiari lei ha detto che lui ha fatto tutto sto casino per un bacio, e sorge persino il dubbio che sia lui ad avere un'altra donna?!?!! Situazione capovolta. (Chi ti dice che questa versione non arrivi o non sia già arrivata anche ai figli?)
> Ma dove è scritto che lui deve stare zitto? Cosa le fa credere questo? A me pare che in questo "silenzio" lui si stia comportando da gran signore, e pensi ai figli prima che a se stesso. Mentre lei fa forza con l'avvocato nelle richieste di mobilio, ect.


La questione figli? 
Mio figlio e molto legato a mia moglie,  
Lui ha voluto rimanere fuori dalle nostre divergenze fin dall'inizio.  Infatti quando ci vediamo o ci sentiamo parliamo di tutt'altro. 
Però mia figlia sa alcune cose che io non ho mai detto,  quindi immagino che parlando con il fratello { perché con la madre ha interrotto qualsiasi contatto} mia moglie parla con mio figlio.  Ora non chiedermi perché lo fa, non ho idea,  forse vuole metterlo contro di me?  Non lo so! 
So solo che mio figlio non si farà influenzare, tant'è che cerca invano di rapacificare mia figlia con sua madre.


----------



## stany (10 Dicembre 2019)

Allora...non posso fare a meno di rilevare alcune contraddizioni ; tipo che lui abbia smesso di sentirsi amato, quando ha scoperto le corna pluriennali....e questa è la tua interpretazione  (ma è quella normale e logica) , ergo, chi tradisce non ama, come sarebbe logico pensare. E non basta dire che una terza persona non rappresenti un danno, una ripicca ,una vendetta, perché è in antitesi proprio col fatto che questa intervenga quando i sentimenti verso il tradito sono venuti meno.
Che poi il ristorante ,il regalo di natale,le  vacanze assieme servano ipocritamente per distogliere le attenzioni da chi si potrebbe sentire trascurato altrimenti,facciano parte del copione consueto di chi vuole egoisticamente tutto, è vero! Ma contribuiscono solo ad aggiungere fette di prosciutto sugli occhi di chi,già di suo, è andato dal salumiere...
E qui , rimando al solito schierarsi delle fazioni ; cosa del tutto legittima ma che necessita di una obiettività che le parti in causa spesso non hanno.
Sono d'accordo poi, col fatto che certe caratteristiche fisiche e/o comportamentali attirino e facciano leva su nostre predisposizioni a ricercarle e a riceverle; come per alcuni la femmina un poco ambigua e zoccola ,oppure il maschio alfa,faccia da schiaffi, sfrontato e probabile puttaniere, per donne attirate da tali caratteristiche (il 90% ?).
In questo caso rileva il fatto che gli interessi economici e la stabilità sociale ,ad un livello congruo per entrambi abbiano fatto si che il probabile affidamento di lui (nel senso di un probabile disinteresse dato dalla sicurezza) e l'egoismo quasi puerile di lei , abbiano consentito il protrarsi di un matrimonio che poi sarebbe detonato al momento giusto, cioè quando i figli sono grandi e fuori di casa (mi pare tutti e due). E la diatriba sui beni materiali non è una rivalsa per l'amore calpestato di lui, o viceversa l'indennizzo per un  senso  di trascuratezza che lei abbia potuto provare (se mai sia questa la motivazione dei tradimenti, ma secondo la tua interpretazione no! Lo fa per se stessa), ma solo il banale e prevedibile epilogo del fallimento della società, nella quale oramai  i due soci non investivano più da anni....forse....
ERA IN RISPOSTA A @Marjanna , NATURALMENTE


----------



## Vigorvis (10 Dicembre 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma se lui andasse dietro ai suoi "dispetti" sai cosa ci mette a mostrare alla cognata tutto il materiale. Dopo che tutti i parenti, figli inclusi, saranno messi al corrente che non era un bacio ma erano anni e anni che con diverse persone lei aveva rapporti extra costruiti e portati avanti nel tempo, cosa si potrà mai inventare?


Sai che quella sera che parlai con mia cognata ero tentato di mostrare tutto il materiale in possesso!!!! 
Quel materiale, una parte è servita solo a me, e questa è quella parte che non potrò mai usare in udienza.  L'altra è quella degli investigatori.


----------



## Vigorvis (10 Dicembre 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> La cognata starà sondando il terreno?


Non credo,  ho un buon legame con mia cognata,  non credo che sia venuta per sapere e riferire,  però in questa situazione non mi posso permettere di mettere la mano sul fuoco.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ho cercato di assecondare le sue richieste proprio perché non volevo arrivare ad una giudiziaria,  per lei è anche per me, e parlo di reputazione di entrambi.


È tutto difficile


----------



## Brunetta (10 Dicembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> Quando parlavo di arroganza e presa per il culo facevo riferimento al comportamento di lei dopo la scoperta e non prima.
> Certo che si escogitano sistemi per nn essere scoperti, ma se lo si è l'arroganza non aiuta a recuperare un rapporto.


Ognuno reagisce come può.
Non li vedi i gialli?
Per coprire un ammanco finiscono per fare una strage. Sono perfette metafore del comportamento umano.


----------



## void (11 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno reagisce come può.
> Non li vedi i gialli?
> Per coprire un ammanco finiscono per fare una strage. Sono perfette metafore del comportamento umano.


Come reagisci dice molto di te, e di quello che sei, e l'altro ti misura anche su questo.


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Che c'entra Berlusconi con la stragrande maggioranza delle persone comuni che hanno redditi medi di 1200 euro al mese e hanno fatto decenni di mutuo per acquistare la prima casa?


Ti pareva se non mi arrivava qualche link a proposito...








						«Io, medico napoletano separato costretto a  vivere in auto»
					

«Sono rinato nella Casa dei papà. Guadagnavo bene, ma ho 5 figli e non mi rimangono che pochi euro, da poveri si perde anche la dignità»




					corrieredelmezzogiorno.corriere.it


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

void ha detto:


> Come reagisci dice molto di te, e di quello che sei, e l'altro ti misura anche su questo.


Può essere.
Io sto solo dicendo, da tempo e in più thread, che questo avviene all’interno di un ambito relazionale conflittuale e “tribunalizio”.
È ovvio che poi si aprano thread sulla cessione del potere e su chi prende per il culo e su chi vuole ingannare ecc. Se ci si sente nella savana o si è leoni o si è gazzelle e al più ci si può fingere morti.
Ma si possono pensare e vivere in altri ambienti relazionali. 
In questo ambito la comprensione reciproca appare giustificazione del “colpevole” che non deve sfuggire alla condanna. 
Tempo fa ero alla Ikea è una bimba sotto i quattro anni si stava attardando giocherellando con un oggetto esposto. La madre, per distrarla e poter continuare il percorso, disse alla figlia: “Attenta che ti rubano il panda” riferendosi al pupazzo della bambina sul passeggino. Tra l’altro non vi era nessuno nelle vicinanze, tranne me, che ero piuttosto distante. 
Ecco, se siamo stati educati così a vedere ovunque nemici, è difficile che non si considerino le relazioni che come alleanze provvisorie con l’altro come momentaneo alleato, ma possibile nemico.
Comprensibile che ci si senta precipitare nella savana nel momento della scoperta del tradimento. Infatti la sensazione di cataclisma deriva proprio dalla pensiero che non ci si possa più fidare di nessuno, se si è stati accoltellati dalla persona di cui più ci fidavamo, al punto di abbandonarci al sonno accanto e fare figli. Ma poi ...ripigliamoci!
Certamente ci sono anche coniugi che ti ammazzano, ma non sono tali tutti coloro che volevano “solo” avere una relazione intima con un’altra persona.


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma poi ...ripigliamoci!
> Certamente ci sono anche coniugi che ti ammazzano, ma non sono tali tutti coloro che volevano “solo” avere una relazione intima con un’altra persona.


Il fatto che tu non frequenti le assemblee condominiali non ti fa comprendere quanto per tante persone i soldi siano determinanti nelle scelte.
Casa nostra è in sospensione di agibilità da anni per l'impianto del gas non a norma e potenzialmente pericoloso (i tubi passano insieme ai cavi elettrici in intercapedini chiuse sotto i vari appartamenti,  siamo potenzialmente su una bomba), ma i soldi per rifare l'impianto nessuno, tranne me e pochissimi altri, vuole metterli. E l'appartamento non è proprio facilissimo da vendere così.
In assemblea condominiale l'ultima volta però ho visto incazzarsi una trentenne perché la sua cantina era umida e voleva che il condominio gliela sistemasse.
L'ho mangiata viva.
Questo è il mondo reale.


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Io sto solo dicendo, da tempo e in più thread, che questo avviene all’interno di un ambito relazionale conflittuale e “tribunalizio”.
> È ovvio che poi si aprano thread sulla cessione del potere e su chi prende per il culo e su chi vuole ingannare ecc. Se ci si sente nella savana o si è leoni o si è gazzelle e al più ci si può fingere morti.
> Ma si possono pensare e vivere in altri ambienti relazionali.
> ...


Rimettiamo quindi al centro il buon senso ed il civismo...Cose che e a livello sociale ,nella vita di tutti i giorni si possono implementare; purtroppo quando da adulti e strutturati rischiamo di perdere il nostro "panda" , l'emotività ed i comportamenti non sono molto dissimili da quelli del bambino di cinque anni che permane dentro di noi.
Si può arrivare a fare la raccolta differenziata in modo esemplare manifestando un senso di responsabilità e di raziocinio sconosciuti alle generazioni precedenti, ma affrontare una separazione con lo stesso spirito sarebbe forse inumano; da questo punto di vista nulla è cambiato rispetto ai nostri bisnonni, se non una legislazione più attenta ma, come emerge in qualche intervento , addirittura discriminante nel confronti dell'uomo (e non è un discorso di genere , eh!).


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Il fatto che tu non frequenti le assemblee condominiali non ti fa comprendere quanto per tante persone i soldi siano determinanti nelle scelte.
> Casa nostra è in sospensione di agibilità da anni per l'impianto del gas non a norma e potenzialmente pericoloso (i tubi passano insieme ai cavi elettrici in intercapedini chiuse sotto i vari appartamenti,  siamo potenzialmente su una bomba), ma i soldi per rifare l'impianto nessuno, tranne me e pochissimi altri, vuole metterli. E l'appartamento non è proprio facilissimo da vendere così.
> In assemblea condominiale l'ultima volta però ho visto incazzarsi una trentenne perché la sua cantina era umida e voleva che il condominio gliela sistemasse.
> L'ho mangiata viva.
> Questo è il mondo reale.


Non ci vado perché lo so .
Non è che solo qui ci sono quelli convinti di vivere nella savana.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere.
> Io sto solo dicendo, da tempo e in più thread, che questo avviene all’interno di un ambito relazionale conflittuale e “tribunalizio”.
> È ovvio che poi si aprano thread sulla cessione del potere e su chi prende per il culo e su chi vuole ingannare ecc. Se ci si sente nella savana o si è leoni o si è gazzelle e al più ci si può fingere morti.
> Ma si possono pensare e vivere in altri ambienti relazionali.
> ...


Giustissimo, ma è fuori luogo in questo specifico contesto.
Per riprendere la tua metafora, se sei nella savana, non puoi comportarti come fossi al parco giochi. Non credo che sia utile, per non trovarsi nella savana, negarla. Vieni sbranato in un nanosecondo, e poi anziché pensare a come uscirne al meglio ti trovi a chiederti "ma perché mai mi avrà sbranato?". Secondo me è più importante riconoscere il contesto. Qui c'è una che una volta realizzato di avere fatto una mossa controproducente per sé  (lasciare di propria sponte la casa coniugale) si è inventata di esserci stata costretta, e non si è limitata a dirlo in famiglia. Questa che piaccia o meno e' savana.
A mio figlio ho rappresentato chiaramente che esistono anche persone cattive, al mondo. Un giorno eravamo al parco giochi, i soliti ignoti avevano vandalizzato uno scivolo, rendendolo inutilizzabile. Mi ha chiesto perché e chi fosse stato. Gli ho risposto che esistono anche persone parecchio cattive, per prendersela con dei giochi per bambini. Non è che manco di fargli notare la persona gentile che lo saluta e magari gli regala pure un giochino, senza neanche conoscerlo. Enfatizzo quello, ma esiste anche altro ed è bene che lo sappia. Come e' già successo magari di allontanarci, lasciare un giocattolo sulla panchina, e al ritorno...  (dopo poco eh) di trovarne due. O anche di prestare giochi, e di trovarci la mamma che ci ha detto  "erano nostri"... e non li hanno restituiti  (non mi metto a fare guerre mondiali per una macchinina, garantisco che lui ci e' rimasto male ). Ma questa parte. (chiudo l'OT ) della vita non gliela edulcoro, e credo che pure questo serva di lezione. Insieme a tutto il resto, il tanto, che di buono c'è.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Rimettiamo quindi al centro il buon senso ed il civismo...Cose che e a livello sociale ,nella vita di tutti i giorni si possono implementare; purtroppo quando da adulti e strutturati rischiamo di perdere il nostro "panda" , l'emotività ed i comportamenti non sono molto dissimili da quelli del bambino di cinque anni che permane dentro di noi.
> Si può arrivare a fare la raccolta differenziata in modo esemplare manifestando un senso di responsabilità e di raziocinio sconosciuti alle generazioni precedenti, ma affrontare una separazione con lo stesso spirito sarebbe forse inumano; da questo punto di vista nulla è cambiato rispetto ai nostri bisnonni, se non una legislazione più attenta ma, come emerge in qualche intervento , addirittura discriminante nel confronti dell'uomo (e non è un discorso di genere , eh!).


Certamente ci sono separazioni inevitabilmente conflittuali, ma da parte di chi non è coinvolto direttamente mi aspetto un minimo di serenità.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Giustissimo, ma è fuori luogo in questo specifico contesto.
> Per riprendere la tua metafora, se sei nella savana, non puoi comportarti come fossi al parco giochi. Non credo che sia utile, per non trovarsi nella savana, negarla. Vieni sbranato in un nanosecondo, e poi anziché pensare a come uscirne al meglio ti trovi a chiederti "ma perché mai mi avrà sbranato?". Secondo me è più importante riconoscere il contesto. Qui c'è una che una volta realizzato di avere fatto una mossa controproducente per sé  (lasciare di propria sponte la casa coniugale) si è inventata di esserci stata costretta, e non si è limitata a dirlo in famiglia. Questa che piaccia o meno e' savana.
> A mio figlio ho rappresentato chiaramente che esistono anche persone cattive, al mondo. Un giorno eravamo al parco giochi, i soliti ignoti avevano vandalizzato uno scivolo, rendendolo inutilizzabile. Mi ha chiesto perché e chi fosse stato. Gli ho risposto che esistono anche persone parecchio cattive, per prendersela con dei giochi per bambini. Non è che manco di fargli notare la persona gentile che lo saluta e magari gli regala pure un giochino, senza neanche conoscerlo. Enfatizzo quello, ma esiste anche altro ed è bene che lo sappia. Come e' già successo magari di allontanarci, lasciare un giocattolo sulla panchina, e al ritorno...  (dopo poco eh) di trovarne due. O anche di prestare giochi, e di trovarci la mamma che ci ha detto  "erano nostri"... e non li hanno restituiti  (non mi metto a fare guerre mondiali per una macchinina, garantisco che lui ci e' rimasto male ). Ma questa parte. (chiudo l'OT ) della vita non gliela edulcoro, e credo che pure questo serva di lezione. Insieme a tutto il resto, il tanto, che di buono c'è.


E ben lo so che esiste la savana! Basterebbe leggere qui  ed è ragione per cui evito l’assemblea condominiale (e sono in un condominio straordinariamente mite in cui abito (provvisoriamente ... questo è per chi mi conosce) da più di 35 anni). Ma poi ognuno ha la sua bolla, su fb e nella vita, non solo per tradire, e cerco di instaurare rapporti diversi con persone che non vivono nella savana. Certamente mi aiuta da sempre non ambire a consumi appariscenti e sopra le mie possibilità. Ho una capacità non comune a fare a meno di cose che altri considerano irrinunciabili.


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ci vado perché lo so .
> Non è che solo qui ci sono quelli convinti di vivere nella savana.


Questo è il mondo.
Che sia un condominio, un ambiente di lavoro, una chat dei genitori della scuola, ti trovi sempre ad avere a che fare con persone che non puoi scegliere e che trovi umanamente deprimenti. Queste persone hanno un marito o una moglie ed è inevitabile che non possano essere differenti da come li percepisci tu anche con loro. Nel caso di una separazione, come può quella che tu hai sempre trovato una stronza incredibile comportarsi diversamente col marito?
Io quando penso alla vicina della cantina mi viene in mente un "Mioddio, manco morto con una così", una giovane mamma cagacazzo caruccia ma con la faccia di chi è sempre incazzata col mondo, priva di qualsiasi senso di empatia, con un cazzo di cane gigantesco che fa cagare in giardino senza raccogliere niente per mesi, e che, quando le è stato fatto notare dato l'odore mefitico che permeava nei dintorni, ha piantato una scenata dicendo che quella era casa sua e che i vicini dovevano farsi i cazzi propri.
Per questo non amo la psicologia applicata ai rapporti umani: perché dimentica che esistono semplicemente gli stronzi.
Una che fa una denuncia falsa al marito semplicemente lo è. Senza appello.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Questo è il mondo.
> Che sia un condominio, un ambiente di lavoro, una chat dei genitori della scuola, ti trovi sempre ad avere a che fare con persone che non puoi scegliere e che trovi umanamente deprimenti. Queste persone hanno un marito o una moglie ed è inevitabile che non possano essere differenti da come li percepisci tu anche con loro. Nel caso di una separazione, come può quella che tu hai sempre trovato una stronza incredibile comportarsi diversamente col marito?
> Io quando penso alla vicina della cantina mi viene in mente un "Mioddio, manco morto con una così", una giovane mamma cagacazzo caruccia ma con la faccia di chi è sempre incazzata col mondo, priva di qualsiasi senso di empatia, con un cazzo di cane gigantesco che fa cagare in giardino senza raccogliere niente per mesi, e che, quando le è stato fatto notare dato l'odore mefitico che permeava nei dintorni, ha piantato una scenata dicendo che quella era casa sua e che i vicini dovevano farsi i cazzi propri.
> Per questo non amo la psicologia applicata ai rapporti umani: perché dimentica che esistono semplicemente gli stronzi.


Appunto, ma la stronza non dovresti essertela sposata. E se non lo era, ma si rivela tale in fase di separazione sarà cambiata anche insieme a te e anche grazie a te perché insieme piano piano vi siete trasferiti nella savana. 
Come può esserci stupore se il trasloco è stato fatto insieme giorno dopo giorno e costruendo insieme un fortino in cui poi ci si era imprigionati? Come si poteva stare sempre sotto assedio? Prima o poi uno dei due avrebbe cercato di fare una sortita.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E ben lo so che esiste la savana! Basterebbe leggere qui  ed è ragione per cui evito l’assemblea condominiale (e sono in un condominio straordinariamente mite in cui abito (provvisoriamente ... questo è per chi mi conosce) da più di 35 anni). Ma poi ognuno ha la sua bolla, su fb e nella vita, non solo per tradire, e cerco di instaurare rapporti diversi con persone che non vivono nella savana. Certamente mi aiuta da sempre non ambire a consumi appariscenti e sopra le mie possibilità. Ho una capacità non comune a fare a meno di cose che altri considerano irrinunciabili.


Ma non è che chi ha consumi "appariscenti" ama vivere nella savana. La savana e' anche quella del padre separato che dorme in auto, per andare per estremi (che pure non fanno testo al di fuori dei casi concreti, che peraltro piglio con le pinze per una serie di motivi anche. "tecnici" che conosco abbastanza bene). Puoi evitare fino ad un certo punto di infilartici, non è tutto sempre semplice come evitare l'assemblea di condominio  (che peraltro al massimo mi ci faccio due risate, pure io parlo del mio contesto  "fortunato"). Ne' si creano bolle se non quando appositamente volute, ma non solo da te. Non è che il mondo si spacca tra quelli che vivono in savana e quelli che stanno rigorosamente in un campo fiorito. Perché si sta un po' ovunque tutti, nel corso della vita. E non riconoscere quando ti trovi nella savana e' molto pericoloso, per te e per gli altri anche, a volte. E significa fondamentalmente anche una  "assoluzione", come dire che gli stronzi SONO altri, e non li voglio neppure vedere. Quando invece capita a tutti di COMPORTARSI da stronzi. Solo che non andando alla assemblea la vicina tanto gentile non la hai vista nella versione che sbrocca.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non è che chi ha consumi "appariscenti" ama vivere nella savana. La savana e' anche quella del padre separato che dorme in auto, per andare per estremi (che pure non fanno testo al di fuori dei casi concreti, che peraltro piglio con le pinze per una serie di motivi anche. "tecnici" che conosco abbastanza bene). Puoi evitare fino ad un certo punto di infilartici, non è tutto sempre semplice come evitare l'assemblea di condominio  (che peraltro al massimo mi ci faccio due risate, pure io parlo del mio contesto  "fortunato"). Ne' si creano bolle se non quando appositamente volute, ma non solo da te. Non è che il mondo si spacca tra quelli che vivono in savana e quelli che stanno rigorosamente in un campo fiorito. Perché si sta un po' ovunque tutti, nel corso della vita. E non riconoscere quando ti trovi nella savana e' molto pericoloso, per te e per gli altri anche, a volte. E significa fondamentalmente anche una  "assoluzione", come dire che gli stronzi SONO altri, e non li voglio neppure vedere. Quando invece capita a tutti di COMPORTARSI da stronzi. Solo che non andando alla assemblea la vicina tanto gentile non la hai vista nella versione che sbrocca.


Ma io so benissimo che sbroccherei nell’assemblea. Ci sono andata due volte . E i problemi sono nati dalla stupidità e non dai soldi. È la stupidità presuntuosa mi irrita. 
Se continuo, da ormai troppi post, a ripetere che la gente vive nella savana è perché lo so (e tu ci campi sul contenzioso ). Ho avuto anch’io situazioni conflittuali e non mi faccio calpestare, anzi. 
Non sto negando l’esistenza della savana né tantomeno l’esistenza di persone stronze, avide, cattive.
Sto dicendo che, se non viene considerato un presupposto inevitabile, si vive meglio, perché, in una separazione come in ogni altra situazione sociale, la collaborazione è meno costosa, da tutti i punti di vista, per la risoluzione del conflitto di una posizione aggressiva. Tanto più questo dovrebbe avvenire tra persone che si sono volute bene. 
Le relazioni si costruiscono in due, ognuno porta il suo mattone per fare un ponte o un muro.


----------



## danny (11 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> in una separazione come in ogni altra situazione sociale, la collaborazione è meno costosa, da tutti i punti di vista, per la risoluzione del conflitto di una posizione aggressiva.


E' vero, ma non tutte vogliono collaborare. Preferiscono imporsi.
Quindi, che si fa?


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io so benissimo che sbroccherei nell’assemblea. Ci sono andata due volte . E i problemi sono nati dalla stupidità e non dai soldi. È la stupidità presuntuosa mi irrita.
> Se continuo, da ormai troppi post, a ripetere che la gente vive nella savana è perché lo so (e tu ci campi sul contenzioso ). Ho avuto anch’io situazioni conflittuali e non mi faccio calpestare, anzi.
> Non sto negando l’esistenza della savana né tantomeno l’esistenza di persone stronze, avide, cattive.
> Sto dicendo che, se non viene considerato un presupposto inevitabile, si vive meglio, perché, in una separazione come in ogni altra situazione sociale, la collaborazione è meno costosa, da tutti i punti di vista, per la risoluzione del conflitto di una posizione aggressiva. Tanto più questo dovrebbe avvenire tra persone che si sono volute bene.
> Le relazioni si costruiscono in due, ognuno porta il suo mattone per fare un ponte o un muro.


Non ci capiamo.
Anzitutto, per quello che ti conosco, sei come tutti, nel senso che ti capita di perdere la brocca, e all'occasione sai come difenderti. Sarebbe stata una delle mie prossime repliche, azz... che mi hai anticipata, perché come ben sai non campo solo di contenzioso ma pure di dialettica  .
Ma continuiamo a non capirci.
Tu parli di gente che pensa (come se lo facesse sempre) di vivere nella savana. Io ti ho solo risposto che a volte nella savana ci siamo tutti, e prima ancora di uscirne, occorre uscirne vivi. Sono due cose diverse. Dimmi come riesci a vedere la tua nel caso di  @Vigorvis .


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' vero, ma non tutte vogliono collaborare. Preferiscono imporsi.
> Quindi, che si fa?


L’ho già detto. Bisognerebbe chiedersi se non era già prima un rapporto conflittuale sotto copertura. Non risolve la questione contingente, ma è una occasione di crescita.

Nel caso specifico, fin dall’inizio io sono rimasta colpita dalla mancanza di ricerca di dialogare di Vigor. E credo che sia noto che io sono impulsiva e pure rigorosa, ma dialogare e capire era necessario a me. Questo perché volevo capire il perché della pugnalata. Volevo capire perché era stato violato il patto e lo ho voluto fare all’interno di una relazione che era stata tradita, non in un ambito relazionale in cui non vi era comunicazione.
Ma la relazione c’era. Se la relazione e la comunicazione  non c’erano che cosa è stato tradito?


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' vero, ma non tutte vogliono collaborare. Preferiscono imporsi.
> Quindi, che si fa?


A la guerre comme à la guerre...
E si foraggiano gli avvocati!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non ci capiamo.
> Anzitutto, per quello che ti conosco, sei come tutti, nel senso che ti capita di perdere la brocca, e all'occasione sai come difenderti. Sarebbe stata una delle mie prossime repliche, azz... che mi hai anticipata, perché come ben sai non campo solo di contenzioso ma pure di dialettica  .
> Ma continuiamo a non capirci.
> Tu parli di gente che pensa (come se lo facesse sempre) di vivere nella savana. Io ti ho solo risposto che a volte nella savana ci siamo tutti, e prima ancora di uscirne, occorre uscirne vivi. Sono due cose diverse. Dimmi come riesci a vedere la tua nel caso di  @Vigorvis .


L’ho scritto nel post precedente. Per me il rapporto tra Vigor e sua moglie era una società funzionante, una società che non prevedeva sesso con altri (ma forse il sesso con altri era funzionale) ma non era una relazione con una comunicazione profonda.


----------



## stany (11 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ho scritto nel post precedente. Per me il rapporto tra Vigor e sua moglie era una società funzionante, una società che non prevedeva sesso con altri (ma forse il sesso con altri era funzionale) ma non era una relazione con una comunicazione profonda.


Ok.
A lui ora sta roba secondo te serve? Li vedi come due che hanno intenzione di fare... Che so, una terapia di coppia? Di fronte a una che ti denuncia per ottenere un vantaggio, tu staresti ad argomentarle su ciò che non ha reso la loro unione un qualcosa verso cui portare rispetto? Cioè... Io trovo che ci sia una confusione dei piani, ma non perché si stia facendo  "tifoseria" con discorsi tribunalizi. Ma perché ora siamo  (figurato, ovviamente) in Tribunale. Nella savana. E stiamo facendo considerazioni partendo dal luogo in cui ci troviamo. Ma lo faremmo anche nel caso opposto, se vigor ci avesse ad esempio raccontato di avere boicottato lui una consensuale. Sempre nella savana saremmo (sempre in senso figurato), ANCHE tu col dirgli esattamente le stesse cose che gli stai dicendo ora. Ma così e' come se io ti dicessi  "sono nella merda fino al collo", e tu mi rispondessi  "esiste un posto favoloso dove fanno aromaterapia". Utile come il sale nel budino


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


>


Fantozzi tua sorella


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ok.
> A lui ora sta roba secondo te serve? Li vedi come due che hanno intenzione di fare... Che so, una terapia di coppia? Di fronte a una che ti denuncia per ottenere un vantaggio, tu staresti ad argomentarle su ciò che non ha reso la loro unione un qualcosa verso cui portare rispetto? Cioè... Io trovo che ci sia una confusione dei piani, ma non perché si stia facendo  "tifoseria" con discorsi tribunalizi. Ma perché ora siamo  (figurato, ovviamente) in Tribunale. Nella savana. E stiamo facendo considerazioni partendo dal luogo in cui ci troviamo. Ma lo faremmo anche nel caso opposto, se vigor ci avesse ad esempio raccontato di avere boicottato lui una consensuale. Sempre nella savana saremmo (sempre in senso figurato), ANCHE tu col dirgli esattamente le stesse cose che gli stai dicendo ora. Ma così e' come se io ti dicessi  "sono nella merda fino al collo", e tu mi rispondessi  "esiste un posto favoloso dove fanno aromaterapia". Utile come il sale nel budino


Ma infatti io non parlo di loro. Probabilmente la loro situazione attuale è solo una evoluzione di quella precedente.
Io mi riferisco a chi commenta da tifoso e si eccita aspettando il sangue dei gladiatori.
Spero che gli altri apprendano qualcosa, come ho appreso tanto io dalla mia esperienza e da quelle degli altri.
Vigor ora deve solo affidarsi agli avvocati che, mi auguro, siano onesti e non fomentino lo scontro.
Dopo potrebbe riflettere per non ripetere esperienze simili, come vediamo fare altri utenti.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fantozzi tua sorella


Così mi piaci decisamente di più


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Così mi piaci decisamente di più


Non accettare lo scontro per salvaguardare se stessi non è debolezza.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma infatti io non parlo di loro. Probabilmente la loro situazione attuale è solo una evoluzione di quella precedente.
> Io mi riferisco a chi commenta da tifoso e si eccita aspettando il sangue dei gladiatori.
> Spero che gli altri apprendano qualcosa, come ho appreso tanto io dalla mia esperienza e da quelle degli altri.
> Vigor ora deve solo affidarsi agli avvocati che, mi auguro, siano onesti e non fomentino lo scontro.
> Dopo potrebbe riflettere per non ripetere esperienze simili, come vediamo che fanno altri utenti.


Questo senz'altro, ma questo è un tipo di arricchimento che al momento attuale per lui non può che viaggiare sul parallelo rispetto al contingente, e senza - diciamo pregiudizio  ( nel senso che possa essere pregiudizievole) - del contingente. Prima spengo l'incendio, poi mi occupo di pulire. Essendo che l'animo umano può anche fare cose insieme, sono ottimista. Ma credo anche che per fare quello che tu dici si debba anche passare da una accettazione del "giusto", non dalla mera sopportazione di ciò che si vede ingiusto.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo senz'altro, ma questo è un tipo di arricchimento che al momento attuale per lui non può che viaggiare sul parallelo rispetto al contingente, e senza - diciamo pregiudizio  ( nel senso che possa essere pregiudizievole) - del contingente. Prima spengo l'incendio, poi mi occupo di pulire. Essendo che l'animo umano può anche fare cose insieme, sono ottimista. Ma credo anche che per fare quello che tu dici si debba anche passare da una accettazione del "giusto", non dalla mera sopportazione di ciò che si vede ingiusto.


Ma io auspico solo che non si versi benzina su Vigor per proiezione e per riscattarsi attraverso di lui.


----------



## Foglia (11 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma io auspico solo che non si versi benzina su Vigor per proiezione e per riscattarsi attraverso di lui.


Al di là del moto (più che comprensibile) con cui ha aperto il 3d, mi pare che si sia affidato a bravi professionisti, e abbia avuto la testa di  "seguirli". Per esempio: i duemila euro che avrà speso con gli investigatori, sono stati soldi ben spesi. Non solo per la causa. Ha potuto vedere, e raffrontare con quello che gli è stato mostrato. Ed avere elementi per decidere. E credo anche che il suo sentire  (che per ora ha scelto di non portare qui) sia stato in assonanza con quel che ha visto. Direi che  (a rapportare tutto questo alla confusione che capita ai più) gli e' andata ancora bene. Ed avere chiarezza, e tranquillità, almeno sul piano fattuale, lo aiuterà senz'altro anche sul piano emotivo  
Mentre a volte non si sa neanche bene perché cazzo si è tanto arrabbiati...


----------



## farmer (2 Febbraio 2020)

Vigor tutto bene? Finiti i casini? Sei tornato a un vita tranquilla finalmente?


----------



## Vigorvis (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ciao farmer... 
Beh I casini non credo che finiscano ora, anzi, molto probabilmente inizieranno! 
Comunque mercoledì 12 ho l'udienza e sabato prossimo ho un Incontro con mia moglie,  viene anche mia cognata.... 
Ma saremo soli quando parleremo. 
Ho intenzione di mostrare a lei la relazione fatta dalla agenzia investigativa, che porterò al tribunale. 
Spero in un suo ripensamento ed evitare una giudiziale, con tutto quello che ne consegue. Più di questo non posso fare. 
Per il resto tutto bene.


----------



## farmer (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ciao, la dinamica con cui hai scoperto il tradimento è da sceneggiato televisivo, prima la chat con l'invito a cena, poi l'agenzia investigativa, infine la reazione di lei, sei stato veramente in gamba nei tuoi movimenti senza mai perdere il controllo. Con tutto quel che hai passato ti auguro un proseguo tranquillo, se non altro per scaricare lo stress subito in questo ultimo periodo. Ogni tanto penso alle tue vicissitudini e mi chiedo se sappiamo veramente chi abbiamo accanto, se il nostra situazione felice è solo coperta o se è veramente tale, facci sapere come va l'incontro sono curioso della sua reazione.........se ti va


----------



## spleen (5 Febbraio 2020)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ciao farmer...
> Beh I casini non credo che finiscano ora, anzi, molto probabilmente inizieranno!
> Comunque mercoledì 12 ho l'udienza e sabato prossimo ho un Incontro con mia moglie,  viene anche mia cognata....
> Ma saremo soli quando parleremo.
> ...


Ti consiglio vivamente anche la presenza di una persona estranea, un tuo amico ad esempio.


----------



## Arcistufo (5 Febbraio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Ti consiglio vivamente anche la presenza di una persona estranea, un tuo amico ad esempio.


Io la farei in presenza di entrambi gli avvocati. La relazione investigativa in mano a un privato cittadino è sempre boomerang.


----------



## void (10 Febbraio 2020)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ciao farmer...
> Beh I casini non credo che finiscano ora, anzi, molto probabilmente inizieranno!
> Comunque mercoledì 12 ho l'udienza e sabato prossimo ho un Incontro con mia moglie,  viene anche mia cognata....
> Ma saremo soli quando parleremo.
> ...


Come è andata, sei riuscito a farla ragionare?


----------



## Vigorvis (10 Febbraio 2020)

Vi aggiorno appena posso. 
Scusatemi, ma il tempo è sempre poco.


----------



## Vigorvis (13 Febbraio 2020)

Buona sera a tutti vi aggiorno 
Vi anticipo che sono consensualmente separato. 
Sabato scorso abbiamo parlato,  prima che lei iniziasse con la solita canzone, le ho mostrato la relazione investigativa che avrei messo agli atti. 
Dopo che ha letto  attentamente,  le ho detto che non era mia intenzione utilizzarle se prendevamo un accordo insieme.  Lei a differenza delle altre volte, non si è difesa,  anzi mi ha chiesto scusa per la sua reazione 
Insomma non scrivo tutti i particolari, siamo stati lì a parlare per circa un ora e mezza.  Io ho mentito dicendogli che la relazione investigativa che ha letto e solo una  parte,  che in realtà la tenevo sotto controllo da mesi prima.   Ieri mattina si è presentata con un altro avvocato, e tutto si è svolto in 20 minuti. 
Il giudice ha voluto parlare con mia moglie e il suo avvocato,  poi mi ha chiamato ed abbiamo firmato. 
Mia moglie mi ha chiesto un altro incontro per parlare. 
Poi vi aggiorno e vi scrivo gli accordi  della separazione.  A presto.


----------



## Minas Tirith (14 Febbraio 2020)

È un epilogo triste ma meno doloroso rispetto ad altri che avrebbero potuto prospettarsi. Aldilà degli accordi sanciti, cosa ti ha detto lei una volta resasi conto di quel che sapevi e della sofferenza che ti ha procurato? È tornata umana o ha semplicemente visualizzato la certezza di una sconfitta legale che Caporetto a confronto sarebbe stata equivalente alla scopa che il nonno perde contro il nipotino?


----------



## void (14 Febbraio 2020)

Bene, almeno dal punto di vista legale le cose si sono sistemate. Per il resto, è sempre il solito punto. Non conosciamo veramente noi stessi, figurati chi abbiamo accanto.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2020)

void ha detto:


> Bene, almeno dal punto di vista legale le cose si sono sistemate. Per il resto, è sempre il solito punto. Non conosciamo veramente noi stessi, figurati chi abbiamo accanto.


Ma anche “chi se ne frega”. Ci mancherebbe altro di dover indagare i sentimenti della persona da cui ci si separa! Che separazione sarebbe?! 
Si tira su un muro.


----------



## void (14 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche “chi se ne frega”. Ci mancherebbe altro di dover indagare i sentimenti della persona da cui ci si separa! Che separazione sarebbe?!
> Si tira su un muro.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2020)

void ha detto:


>


No?
Per me è stato così in una settimana.


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche “chi se ne frega”. Ci mancherebbe altro di dover indagare i sentimenti della persona da cui ci si separa! Che separazione sarebbe?!
> Si tira su un muro.


Quando ci sono di mezzo i figli, seppur grandi, si cerca, solitamente, di lasciare meno strascichi possibili. Dire "chi se ne frega" è un po' da ignoranti, secondo me.


----------



## void (14 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No?
> Per me è stato così in una settimana.


Non capivo il nesso fra la tua risposta e la mia affermazione. Io parlavo in generale delle persone che abbiamo al nostro fianco, non dopo la separazione.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Quando ci sono di mezzo i figli, seppur grandi, si cerca, solitamente, di lasciare meno strascichi possibili. Dire "chi se ne frega" è un po' da ignoranti, secondo me.


I figli non hanno niente a che vedere sull’interrogarsi sui sentimenti della persona da cui si è deciso di separarsi. Per me non è sano farlo, significa mantenere un legame non legame.
Ignorante comunque a tua cugina.


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I figli non hanno niente a che vedere sull’interrogarsi sui sentimenti della persona da cui si è deciso di separarsi. Per me non è sano farlo, significa mantenere un legame non legame.
> Ignorante comunque a tua cugina.


Ignorante non è un'offesa. Io lo sono su tante cose, ho molto ancora da imparare.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ignorante non è un'offesa. Io lo sono su tante cose, ho molto ancora da imparare.


Anch’io. Ma nel contesto era una offesa.
Poi io mica mi offendo per una affermazione azzardata di una figlia.


----------



## Vera (14 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anch’io. Ma nel contesto era una offesa.
> Poi io mica mi offendo per una affermazione azzardata di una figlia.


Comunque non ho cugine e se la avessi sarebbe ignorante di sicuro


----------



## stany (14 Febbraio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Ignorante non è un'offesa. Io lo sono su tante cose, ho molto ancora da imparare.


Tu sei ggiovvane, brunè ha una certa


----------



## farmer (14 Febbraio 2020)

Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene, separazione consensuale, lei che ti chiede un un'incontro per parlare, è finita meglio del previsto almeno non ci sarà la guerra dei Roses. Se vuole parlare con te probabilmente avrete in futuro un rapporto umano, ormai quel che è stato è stato e questo sarà importante per il rapporto con i figli


----------



## Gennaro73 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona sera, chiedo venia se non scrivo la mia età, e altre info che riguardano me stesso, mi sono iscritto perché dopo alcune indagini  ho capito di essere stato tradito. Quando ho scritto su internet { tradito} ho scoperto questo forum.
> Sono sposato da molti anni, Con Due figli grandi.
> Se sono qui è perché vorrei dei pareri tra alcune opzioni che ho scelto. Ora vi spiego in poche parole
> Quello che sta succedendo.
> ...


Ciao, ho letto il tuo primo post e alcune pagine all'inizio e alla fine, ma è troppo lunga guardare tutte le 81 pagine. 

Cosa è successo poi? Volevi andare dall'avvocato. 
Lei si è presentata al finto appuntamento con te? 

Io  per ora ho scelto di continuare e di darmi almeno le sue stesse libertà. 



alberto15 ha detto:


> magari le ha inventate.
> 
> Guarda ho fatto la stessa identica cosa con mia moglie (che mi tradiva con un nostro cliente) mi sono finto un altro e sono entrato in chat con lei. E in chat mi ha scritto un misto di cose che sapevo (vere) di lei e della nostra famiglia e altre cose che non sapevo che riguardavano il sesso e l'amante. Le parti con l'amante che non conoscevo (ovviamente) le ha estremamente ingigantite per sembrare piu' in gamba e piu' affermata come donna. Nella realta' era un tradimento piccolo piccolo. L'ho perdonata, saro' un "buono " ma ho voluto salvare il matrimonio.


Ciao Alberto15, cosa intendi per tradimento. "piccolo". Se necessario scrivimi in privato.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ciao Alberto15, cosa intendi per tradimento. "piccolo". Se necessario scrivimi in privato.


Niente di che, lei si e' sentita trascurata e ha ceduto alle avances di un suo cliente per poi scoprire che il sesso con lui non era neanche appagante. (3..2...1... aspetto quello che dica "si come no, lo diceva a te ma scopava di brutto e con grande gioia) Da lui in fin dei conti non si aspettava niente e la storia e' finita li.


----------



## Gennaro73 (16 Febbraio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Niente di che, lei si e' sentita trascurata e ha ceduto alle avances di un suo cliente per poi scoprire che il sesso con lui non era neanche appagante. (3..2...1... aspetto quello che dica "si come no, lo diceva a te ma scopava di brutto e con grande gioia) Da lui in fin dei conti non si aspettava niente e la storia e' finita li.


Quindi per entrambi (amante e tua moglie) una cosa scopereccia. 

La mia, ha sostenuto che se si facesse (io o lei) sesso con un altra/o, sembrerebbe tutto piú leggero, ma per via del fatto che conoscendo superficialmente l'amante, non c'è nessun background mentale (incluse le liti passate). 

Ma perchè deve dirmi tutte ste cose che alimentano i miei sospetti? 

Io che non l'ho fatto, non ho idea alcuna di come sarebbe.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quindi per entrambi (amante e tua moglie) una cosa scopereccia.


Si esatto ma ha scoperto che alla fine non godeva nemmeno quindi era una sola cosa mentale.


----------



## Gennaro73 (16 Febbraio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si esatto ma ha scoperto che alla fine non godeva nemmeno quindi era una sola cosa mentale.


La mia ha ammesso (da brilla), di invaghirsi spesso di qualcuno, per poi, presto, cambiare / spegnersi.
Cosa ci faccia poi non mi è dato saperlo. In un caso, la cosa si stava facendo piú grossa.
In altri lo vedi, che si gode semplicemente l'arrapamento altrui, e poi l'altro si stanca e diventa normale nella chat.

È piú tradimento già solo questo che io conosco, o un servizietto fatto dall'escort? Io dico la prima


L'altro giorno avevo acceso il pc. Lei ha notato una cartella con scritto "foto scandalose" . Alla vista si è preoccupata decisamente, e perdendo un attimo il controllo, mi ha chiesto con un certo trasporto mal controllato cos'erano (in realtà non riguardavano lei).

Faccio presente, che a lei, delle mie attività non importa mai nulla, nè me ne chiede mai alcuna informazione


----------



## Marjanna (16 Febbraio 2020)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Buona sera a tutti vi aggiorno
> Vi anticipo che sono consensualmente separato.
> Sabato scorso abbiamo parlato,  prima che lei iniziasse con la solita canzone, le ho mostrato la relazione investigativa che avrei messo agli atti.
> Dopo che ha letto  attentamente,  le ho detto che non era mia intenzione utilizzarle se prendevamo un accordo insieme.  Lei a differenza delle altre volte, non si è difesa,  anzi mi ha chiesto scusa per la sua reazione
> ...


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Febbraio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Niente di che, lei si e' sentita trascurata e ha ceduto alle avances di un suo cliente per poi scoprire che il sesso con lui non era neanche appagante. (3..2...1... aspetto quello che dica "si come no, lo diceva a te ma scopava di brutto e con grande gioia) Da lui in fin dei conti non si aspettava niente e la storia e' finita li.


più che piccolo, misero.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> più che piccolo, misero.


In che senso "misero"? Per me o per lei?


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Febbraio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> In che senso "misero"? Per me o per lei?


Misero. In sé. Per te e per lei.


----------



## alberto15 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Misero. In sé. Per te e per lei.


Quel che e' misero per te puo' non esserlo per me e viceversa. Nessuno ha il metrodi giudizio assoluto


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Febbraio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Quel che e' misero per te puo' non esserlo per me e viceversa. Nessuno ha il metrodi giudizio assoluto


Io si. Ti era sfuggito?


----------



## alberto15 (16 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io si. Ti era sfuggito?


si si certo


----------



## Vigorvis (17 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Ciao, ho letto il tuo primo post e alcune pagine all'inizio e alla fine, ma è troppo lunga guardare tutte le 81 pagine.
> 
> Cosa è successo poi? Volevi andare dall'avvocato.
> Lei si è presentata al finto appuntamento con te?
> ...


Ciao... Allora non andò all'appuntamento. 
Dal avvocato ci andai e mi diete degli ottimi consigli. 

Ho letto anch'io un po' la tua storia, non sono intervenuto nella tua discussione perché non mi sento di dare consigli essendo le mie opinioni diverse dalle tue scelte. 
Attenzione non ti giudico! 
Solo che non condivido i tuoi pensieri. 
Ogni uno sceglie il proprio modo di agire che sia giusto o sbagliato nessuno lo può dire, 
Solo tu lo capirai con il tempo.


----------



## Gennaro73 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ciao... Allora non andò all'appuntamento.
> Dal avvocato ci andai e mi diete degli ottimi consigli.
> 
> Ho letto anch'io un po' la tua storia, non sono intervenuto nella tua discussione perché non mi sento di dare consigli essendo le mie opinioni diverse dalle tue scelte.
> ...


Ciao. 

Hai scelto lo stesso la separazione perchè era platonicamente di un altro?


----------



## Vigorvis (17 Febbraio 2020)

Ho scelto di separarmi per tanti motivi, 
Il primo perché non ha fatto altro che mentire, non ha mostrato sentimentalmente pentimento, 
In oltre ha avuto altre due storie prima, {per quello che io so}. Posso imagginare che c'è ne sono state anche altre..... 
Una doppia vita. 
Che devo pensare! Che con me ci stavi per la stabilità!?  
A volte ci penso,  mi chiedo se mi amava. 
E se questo è amore!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2020)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ho scelto di separarmi per tanti motivi,
> Il primo perché non ha fatto altro che mentire, non ha mostrato sentimentalmente pentimento,
> In oltre ha avuto altre due storie prima, {per quello che io so}. Posso imagginare che c'è ne sono state anche altre.....
> Una doppia vita.
> ...


Sai, non so se è molto importante se lei ti amava. Importa che non è il tipo di amore che andava bene a te.
Ricordo che dicevi che non avevi niente da rimproverare a tua moglie, prima della scoperta del tradimento. Anche per me era così. Ma la lealtà era per me la base, senza crollava tutto.
Sono passati molti anni. Indubbiamente il mio ex marito mi vuole bene. 
Ma non era accettabile per me.
 La storia di Genny è del tutto diversa.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Febbraio 2020)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> non ha mostrato sentimentalmente pentimento,


----------



## stany (17 Febbraio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai, non so se è molto importante se lei ti amava. Importa che non è il tipo di amore che andava bene a te.
> Ricordo che dicevi che non avevi niente da rimproverare a tua moglie, prima della scoperta del tradimento. Anche per me era così. Ma la lealtà era per me la base, senza crollava tutto.
> Sono passati molti anni. Indubbiamente il mio ex marito mi vuole bene.
> Ma non era accettabile per me.
> La storia di Genny è del tutto diversa.


Le storie sono tutte diverse...


----------



## Gennaro73 (17 Febbraio 2020)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Ho scelto di separarmi per tanti motivi,
> Il primo perché non ha fatto altro che mentire, non ha mostrato sentimentalmente pentimento,
> In oltre ha avuto altre due storie prima, {per quello che io so}. Posso imagginare che c'è ne sono state anche altre.....
> Una doppia vita.
> ...


Capisco. Io sto  provando a trovare una quadra, ed il lavoro che ho mi aiuta molto, perchè cambio aria anche per un mese. 
La cosa è forse fondamentale al momento, perchè dopo le mie recenti scoperte su mia moglie, tollero molto di meno il suo essere pesante. 
Ci provo, lo devo soprattutto per mia figlia, che ha solo me e sua madre. Pochi altri parenti, tutti lontani e poco disponibili (o non possono). .


----------



## Vigorvis (18 Febbraio 2020)

Posso chiederti l'età di tua figlia?


----------



## void (18 Febbraio 2020)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Una doppia vita.
> Che devo pensare! Che con me ci stavi per la stabilità!?
> A volte ci penso,  mi chiedo se mi amava.
> E se questo è amore!!!!


Sicuramente ti ha amato. Siete stati insieme tanto tempo, e il tempo, la quotidianità ci cambiano. I sentimenti non sono una cosa garantita, vanno coltivati, curati. Alle volte ci si rende conto del nostro cambiamento e si è incapaci di condividerlo con chi sta accanto. Allora si cerca altrove quello che non si riesce più a trovare o provare. Si preferisce rimettersi in gioco con qualcun'altro, invece di farlo con chi abbiamo accanto. E' più facile trovare nuove emozioni che mantenere in vita e trasformare le vecchie. Ci sono mille alibi per farlo, per giustificarsi e di solito il risultato è sempre lo stesso.
Io sono piuttosto fatalista, so che la vita è anche questo, lo accetto come un dato di fatto. 
Ma capisco il tuo punto di vista.
Alla fine, quello che veramente crea il solco non sono i cm di cazzo che abbiamo preso o dato in qualche luogo nascosto, ma la menzogna. 
L'odore del sesso lo lavi via con una doccia, quello della menzogna no, te lo porti appresso, doccia dopo doccia.


----------



## Darietto (18 Febbraio 2020)

Bel thread interessante e... lunghissimo. In effetti dal primo post, dove si parla della moglie iscritta ad una chat per incontri e che accetta inviti a cena dopo poche chattate ecc. mi si è acceso il neon con la scritta *traditrice seriale*.

Tuttavia ho imparato per esperienza che a volte il tradimento può essere un po' come per l'alcool: puoi bere per il semplice piacere di farlo, oppure affoghi nell'alcool per disagio, per affrontare situazioni negative ecc.  Inoltre penso che nelle situazioni in cui ci sono coinvolte due persone, la credibilità deve essere proporzionale all'attendibilità. Quindi fino a prova contraria, di tutto quello che hai raccontato può essere vero solo il 50%. 

Poi ho letto alcune tue reazioni (per lo più verso donne) a commenti per nulla offensivi e credimi, non dai l'idea di uno che subisce una moglie autoritaria. Sembra esattamente il contrario.


----------



## void (18 Febbraio 2020)

Anche se tu hai detto che non ti interessa, dopo aver chiuso la vicenda legale, ti auguro di poter parlare con tua moglie, mettendo tutte le carte in tavola. Penso che tanti anni di condivisione valgano qualche ora di chiarimento e di sfogo. Per non lasciare incompiuti e iniziare il nuovo viaggio con le valige leggere.


----------



## sheldon (18 Febbraio 2020)

Il nesso credibilità/ammissibilità per arrivare al 50% di verità in questo caso non mi sembra corretto,se questo può valere in un tribunale o nella pubblicazione di una teoria scientifica, perché c'è di mezzo un 
 tornaconto,in questo caso cosa sarebbe?la approvazione degli altri utenti?...mi sembra un po' poco.Qui nessuno conosce gli altri,nessuno deve vincere,anzi spesso chi scrive è perché ha "perso" e proprio per questo motivo magari quando risponde,essendo in condizione psicologica particolare,lo fa in maniera un po' "cruda"


----------



## Gennaro73 (18 Febbraio 2020)

Vigorvis ha detto:


> Posso chiederti l'età di tua figlia?


Quasi 8 anni, ed é molto dolce, e non lo dico perché é mia figlia. Son tutti belli a quell'età, ma lei é di carattere" tenera"


----------



## Lara3 (19 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quasi 8 anni, ed é molto dolce, e non lo dico perché é mia figlia. Son tutti belli a quell'età, ma lei é di carattere" tenera"


Tutta suo padre !


----------



## stany (19 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quasi 8 anni, ed é molto dolce, e non lo dico perché é mia figlia. Son tutti belli a quell'età, ma lei é di carattere" tenera"


Tutta suo padre


----------



## stany (19 Febbraio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Tutta suo padre


L'ho visto solo adesso...beh..chiamava questa risposta!


----------



## Vigorvis (20 Febbraio 2020)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Quasi 8 anni, ed é molto dolce, e non lo dico perché é mia figlia. Son tutti belli a quell'età, ma lei é di carattere" tenera"


Comprendo la tua situazione... 
Per me è stato diverso, molto più facile decidere.


----------



## farmer (7 Marzo 2020)

Tutto bene il post separazione? Con lei ti sei incontrato, magari solo per avere il rapporto con i figli un po' più socievole.........facci sapere e auguri


----------

